# Bottega Veneta in Action!



## ms piggy

Noticed many other designer bag sub-forums have such a thread and we should too! Wouldn't it be great to see (and drool over) everyone's lovely bags (wallet, shoes, belts etc etc) in action and enable more members at the same time :devil: 

Please share your pictures!


----------



## ms piggy

Here's my medium Veneta in Limo. Apologies for the lousy pic quality.


----------



## mlbags

Yeah, 'in action' is much more interesting... always great to see how one bag connoiseur wears her stuff ! (Ms Piggy, thanks for starting this).

Anyway, I was just telling DH how I'm so in love with anything BV... honestly, not even Chanel has got me so hooked.  Actually, I now hardly visit the other sub-forums.... I'm visiting here ONLY most times! 

Here's mine (tho u might hv seen this on some of my other posts).


----------



## Kellybag

*MsPiggy*...looking super!!!  I love how you are workin' that beauty!

*mlbags*...you own gorgeous bags!  I am coming back to take a look here again.   

Thank you both for sharing!!!


----------



## ms piggy

mlbags said:


> Yeah, 'in action' is much more interesting... always great to see how one bag connoiseur wears her stuff ! (Ms Piggy, thanks for starting this).
> 
> Anyway, I was just telling DH how I'm so in love with anything BV... honestly, not even Chanel has got me so hooked.  Actually, I now hardly visit the other sub-forums.... I'm visiting here ONLY most times!
> 
> Here's mine (tho u might hv seen this on some of my other posts).



Thanks for sharing again *mlbags*. I got "inspired" after seeing the beautiful pics you posted in the other threads. You look gorgeous in all the photos, be it dressed up or casual.


----------



## myindulgence

*MsP* and *mlbags*, Ladies you are both rockin' those BVs!!   

You both chose perfectly proportioned bags to compliment your figures and the colors are all classic and elegant!!

*MsP*, no need for the "deep breath", you wear your veneta beautifully!

*Mlbags*, you soooo should NOT regret your black veneta!!  It is a **standout** black bag - it speaks for itself and you look wonderful wearing it!!


----------



## bullshopper

great pics ladies.  thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nymph

More please!!


----------



## macbagger

*Ms P* & *mlbags* - you both look wonderful w/ your BVs!  Thanks for sharing pix, this is a great thread


----------



## Lainey

great pics ladies!!


----------



## doubtfulguest

Thanks guys, and great bags!

The profile shot of the Limo Veneta is amazing. It really makes me want that bag.


----------



## Eugin

Ms Piggy: I love how your bag and shoe color matches.

Mlbags: Both bags really complement with the level of dressiness and color of your outfits.


----------



## ms piggy

Thanks everyone for the kind words.  

Come on ladies and fellow enablers, where are your pictures?


----------



## Greentea

I love the pics! More please!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Love all ur BV bags out there....they are gorgeous....


----------



## ms piggy

We need more peektures!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

I'd love to see more pictures, too!  Especially of BV fans who are about 5'1"!  LOL


----------



## doubtfulguest

Just because I'm so happy about my new bag...even if I have no idea what it's called. I figure it can be my BV trial run. I'm not ashamed to admit that I walk around hugging and petting it.


----------



## Nymph

Here we go, ladies! Courtesy of my sis who took the pics for me. She swears I should be admitted btw


----------



## ms piggy

*Nymph*, you looked HOT! Great shots, you sure rock the Veneta. You go girl!


----------



## bag.lover

*Ms Piggy *- You look amazing with your Limo Veneta.
*Mlbags*: You look FAB with your gorgeous bags.
*Doubtfulguest* - Congrats on your BV bag.
*Nymph* - Stunning with your Veneta.

Thanks everyone for sharing your pictures. =)


----------



## ebruo

You are all rocking your bags!!!


----------



## Koga

24 said:


> I'd love to see more pictures, too! Especially of BV fans who are about 5'1"! LOL


Yes please  

You all look great with your bags! 

Nymph: Your hobo is the perfect size for you! I love the oversized slouchy look of the hobo.


----------



## Koga

24 said:


> I'd love to see more pictures, too! Especially of BV fans who are about 5'1"! LOL


 
Yes please!

You all look great with your bags!
*Nymph*: That size is perfect for you! I love the look of the oversized slouchy hobo.


----------



## boxermom

All of you look fantastic and so do your bags!!  If I ever get a decent photo of myself with one of my bags, I'll post, too. DH is in China for 2 weeks, so my photographer isn't around for awhile.


----------



## Nymph

Thanks *ms piggy*, *bag.lover*, *e*, *Koga* and *boxermom* for your kind comments! :shame:


----------



## Rapunzel

You ladies all look lovely! I'd love to see some more pictures!!!!


----------



## Eugin

boxermom said:


> All of you look fantastic and so do your bags!! If I ever get a decent photo of myself with one of my bags, I'll post, too. DH is in China for 2 weeks, so my photographer isn't around for awhile.



I hear you Boxermom! Still haven't quite learned how to do the whole photo process myself so I need to wait for SO to help me out. Hopefully, one day I'll get it!


----------



## mlbags

*Nymph* - You wear the Veneta beautifully.  What's the size of your Veneta may I know?

*Doubtfulguest* - Beautiful bag.  Love it (but then again, I love all BVs with the intrecciato weave)!


----------



## kaka

Nymph - love that outfit on you great bag i have that in dark brown color , its such a classic bag !

doubtfulguest - love that tan color !


----------



## Nymph

*mlbags* - Mine's a large Veneta 

Thanks for the complement, *kaka*! I don't ever wear colour, but that dress was too cute to pass up  Do show ya Ebano Veneta too!!


----------



## jen0575

beautiful pics. I hope you can pose some more


----------



## myindulgence

Ohh, more "in action" piccies!!   

*Doubtfulguest*, that tan BV is beautiful on you!  I'd be hugging and petting it too!

*Nymph*, nice to see you in person and that veneta is *perfect* on you, you look fantastic and that dress is adorable!  Thank your sis for the "all angles" shots...it's only a matter of time before she succumbs to the tPF asylum!


----------



## doubtfulguest

Thanks, everyone. 
I'm really happy, especially since I got such a great deal on it. Sorry for the ghetto mirror-picture...I'm too embarrassed to make my husband take pictures of me and my bag!


----------



## Nymph

myindulgence said:


> *Nymph*, nice to see you in person and that veneta is *perfect* on you, you look fantastic and that dress is adorable! Thank your sis for the "all angles" shots...it's only a matter of time before she succumbs to the tPF asylum!


 
Aww thanks! :shame: 
As for my sis, I don't think she will succumb for some time yet. Well. Not until she gets a job anyways


----------



## culejule

mlbags said:


> Yeah, 'in action' is much more interesting... always great to see how one bag connoiseur wears her stuff ! (Ms Piggy, thanks for starting this).
> 
> Anyway, I was just telling DH how I'm so in love with anything BV... honestly, not even Chanel has got me so hooked.  Actually, I now hardly visit the other sub-forums.... I'm visiting here ONLY most times!
> 
> Here's mine (tho u might hv seen this on some of my other posts).



mlbags,
What is the name of your lighter colored bag?  It is absolutely gorgeous!  Would it make a good carry-all-travel bag?
Also, where did you find the veneta with perforations?  I have to have that bag in my life...


----------



## marclover

Gorgeous pics everyone!!  The leather looks absolutely divine!!  Can't wait to see more!!


----------



## suzie w

oh so pretty!  looks so soft...


----------



## beauxgoris

OMG *Nymph* - you are smokin' with your Veneta!


----------



## Nymph

:shame: Thanks for the complement!

And now it's your turn to post pics, *beaux*! We're Black Veneta twins afterall!


----------



## bete_noire

Nymph - You look _so_ hot in that seriously cute dress and the gorgeous Veneta! I love this thread.


----------



## uclaboi

ms piggy, nymph, and mlbags - you all look great with your BVs


----------



## mlbags

culejule said:


> mlbags,
> What is the name of your lighter colored bag? It is absolutely gorgeous! Would it make a good carry-all-travel bag?
> Also, where did you find the veneta with perforations? I have to have that bag in my life...


 
Hi Culejule,
The tote is the Roma in the colour "Old Petra'. Yes, as you said it, a good carry-all-travel bag. I mainly used it for work and it meets all my needs.
The Veneta was from a season, I believe in mid 2006. It's unique with the perforations and lace edgings, but I think the leather used on the classic Venetas is softer and falls better.
Thank you for liking my BVs... I was hoping to collect more but with the substantial price hikes that I've been reading on the other threads, don't think I'll be buying another one in the near future!


----------



## ms piggy

uclaboi said:


> ms piggy, nymph, and mlbags - you all look great with your BVs



Thanks, *uclaboi*. Now it's your turn, don't keep us waiting for all the delicious bags.


----------



## haomimi

Here is my Old Petra Napa Umbria Sloane & me @ a wedding in Hollywood~


----------



## mlbags

haomimi said:


> Here is my Old Petra Napa Umbria Sloane & me @ a wedding in Hollywood~


 
Gorgeous!  It doesn't look so 'fat' as when I saw it in the boutique, and it does falls very well.  Very smart.  I like it!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## oogiewoogie

The color is beautiful.. and cute outfit too!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Love this thread!  You ladies look sharp!


----------



## doubtfulguest

haomimi said:


> Here is my Old Petra Napa Umbria Sloane & me @ a wedding in Hollywood~




Wow! I wasn't much for the Sloane but on you it looks fantastic!


----------



## Nymph

Thanks, *bete_noire* and *uclaboi*. :shame:

You're seriously rockin' ya Sloane, *haomimi*!


----------



## kittyrong

WOW...look at that Limo and that pale pink bottega...stunning in action pics!


----------



## Bella_Figura

*Nymph, *you look great with your veneta, i have the feeloing you would look great in anything!!!!


----------



## Nymph

Thanks, *raz98* :shame:

Although! My sis will be the first to tell you otherwise.


----------



## myindulgence

*Haomimi*, you and the Sloane look amazing!  Great color, so surprisingly neutral!


----------



## uclaboi

From Vegas:














Nymph, look at what I found at BV Bellagio...


----------



## ms piggy

*uclaboi*, you sure rocked the Cabat!! The perfect size for you too. And the bracelets are gorgeous. I really like the half Ebano half silver one - such a rugged feel to it. Well done!

Now we need more of your other BV bags and shoes!


----------



## dervilfal

uclaboi - those bracelets are stunning on you and that Cabat never looked better!!!


----------



## ms piggy

^^Btw, you look dapper in the striped blue shirt. I really like it, if you don't mind sharing where's from.


----------



## jane

Great pics! I want to know about those shoes. What's on the toe?


----------



## uclaboi

Thanks, gals.

Giorgio Armani shirt
BV belt
Dsquared2 pants
Lanvin mirror silver metallic toe/blue silk sneakers


----------



## bellezee

uclaboi, totally love your cabat!! Second to ms piggy, u look great in the blue striped shirt. The braclets look gorgeous on you


----------



## kronik

Irony.. I just saw uclaboi in the WAYW thread on the Men's Style forums.


----------



## Nymph

*uclaboi*, you're the second guy I've seen with the silver bracelet, and I think it only affirms my thought that it really looks better on guys! And it looks fabulous paired with your other braclet.

You're sooooo kewl!


----------



## uclaboi

Kronik - That's because I'm a member there   What's your user ID?

Nymph - the bracelet looks great on you.  I had to get it after I saw you wearing it in your pic


----------



## peanutbabycakes

uclaboi said:


> From Vegas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nymph, look at what I found at BV Bellagio...


 
i recognize the hotel room....caesar's in the new tower!!!  haha  aren't the rooms there fabulous??!! u look fab too btw!!


----------



## Nymph

uclaboi said:


> Nymph - the bracelet looks great on you. I had to get it after I saw you wearing it in your pic


 
Awww! I should get a commission from BV!!


----------



## kronik

uclaboi said:


> Kronik - That's because I'm a member there   What's your user ID?
> 
> Nymph - the bracelet looks great on you.  I had to get it after I saw you wearing it in your pic



kronik, I believe.. but I'm significantly more active on StyleForum.  I peruse GQ's forums every few months.


----------



## Bunkie

Here is me and my medium Cabat in Ebano... I actually posted it in a previous thread about storage but just noticed this dedicated "action shot" site so thought to add to this library of everyone else's wonderful photos!


----------



## Nymph

The medium Cabat is a perfect size for you, *Bunkie*!


----------



## Bella_Figura

Wow, love your cabat *bunkie*. the colour looks great on you


----------



## Bella_Figura

*uclaboi*, totally jealous of your gorgeous cabat.


----------



## ms piggy

*Bunkie*, thanks for sharing your action pics here too.

We need more ladies and gentlemen! Keep them coming (what with all the scoring in the sales).


----------



## Samantha's Collection

I love seeing all the action shots with the beautiful Bottegas! Here is my Borsa Cervo Woven Cocker.


----------



## ms piggy

^*Samantha's*, the Borsa Cervo Cocker is even more beautiful in action. You looked gorgeous!


----------



## Samantha's Collection

*haomimi*, I love how the Sloane looks on you. The color is gorgeous and your style is very elegant.


----------



## Bella_Figura

*samanthascollection, *you look fantastic with your cocker. i love it in ebano!!! has yours got really squishy, and how much to you use it?


----------



## Samantha's Collection

*Nymph*, the Veneta is fantastic on you. I love the size and color. Your Veneta  is on my wish list!


----------



## myindulgence

*Samantha*, you are working that cocker!!  It looks great on you and is such a gorgeous BV!    BTW, I'm a white tank girl myself....love pairing up the luxe bag with casual chic!!


----------



## ms piggy

^^*myindulgence*, so action shots from you are in order with those lovely Venetas of yours.


----------



## ms piggy

With my beloved Veneta on my balcony. Time to take the Cocker out for a spin.


----------



## Bella_Figura

*Wow!! *,your veneta looks so hot *ms piggy*.you look fabulous. great outfit.


----------



## gingerale

wowsa  you are totally rockin your veneta !!

makes me kinda wish i got the medium - it's less slouchy and fits you so well. I love your blouse too !


----------



## uclaboi

Lookin' good, *ms piggy*!  Love the bracelet, too.


----------



## CX827

*ms piggy* smart casual. nice!


----------



## ouija board

WOW!! ms piggy and samantha, you girls look awesome!  Oh yeah, and your BV's are equally stunning.  That veneta is calling my name.


----------



## maye

Looks great on you!!


----------



## mlbags

*Ms P*, you look fabulous with that Veneta !!! ... just the perfect size on you and I thot it was small when I saw it at the boutique.... hmmmmm, now my medium Veneta looks sooooo huge....!  Hey, btw, how about action pics of your Cocker?  Actually, I'm dying to see your hair.... the curls look lovely in both your action pics (the earlier one where you were wearing Massimo Dutti).


----------



## lara0112

wow you ladies look great! love the relaxed style with the hot designer bag. the veneta sure is a gorgeous bag - now I am between a Sloane and a Veneta (can't get both at the moment..)


----------



## bag.lover

Samantha, you look gorgeous with your bag. =)


----------



## bag.lover

Ms Piggy: You look amazing with your Veneta, the size is just perfect.  I hope it's okay for me to ask, how tall are you?


----------



## myindulgence

*ms piggy* - You look so pretty!  Limo is awesome and the med veneta is perfect on you.  Isn't it deceivingly large despite the petite size?

I will take some "action" and "what's in my BV" pics this weekend....working on it!  Hard for me to do it in to my narrow mirror.  If I asked someone to do it, they would be on to my tPF obsession!    It's enough that they know I'm crazy about handbags!!


----------



## ms piggy

*raz96*, *CX827*, *oiuja board*, *maye* : Thanks for the kind words 

*gingerale* : The large Veneta is so casual chic, def no regrets. 

*uclaboi* : Love your BV bracelets, maybe one day


----------



## ms piggy

mlbags said:


> *Ms P*, you look fabulous with that Veneta !!! ... just the perfect size on you and I thot it was small when I saw it at the boutique.... hmmmmm, now my medium Veneta looks sooooo huge....!  Hey, btw, how about action pics of your Cocker?  Actually, I'm dying to see your hair.... the curls look lovely in both your action pics (the earlier one where you were wearing Massimo Dutti).



Thanks. My Veneta is the med. I do not think your large looks huge at all. I think the med and large gives out diff vibe, both are equally stunning in their own ways. 

*off topic* 
 My hair is most stubborn. I have naturally wavy and fizzy hair which requires high maintenance to look good. Most days I just bun it up for work - less hassle and more professional. You have lovely curls too (from your black Veneta pic). Oh, and I love the pearl ring too. Am into pearls - my signature work dressing is pearl earrings with 2-piece suit.


----------



## ms piggy

lara0112 said:


> wow you ladies look great! love the relaxed style with the hot designer bag. the veneta sure is a gorgeous bag - now I am between a Sloane and a Veneta (can't get both at the moment..)



A fab bag really dresses up a casual look - so chic, no? 

To me the Veneta is the ultimate classic chic - very BV. The Sloane is trendy chic. Both are great and you cant go wrong with either. All depends on your usage and needs. I find the Veneta is good for both work and casual - the Sloane is a tad too casual for my office. Have fun deciding which one to get first.


----------



## ms piggy

bag.lover said:


> Ms Piggy: You look amazing with your Veneta, the size is just perfect.  I hope it's okay for me to ask, how tall are you?



I'm 165cm (~5' 51/2"), 55 kg (~120lb). I wanted a BV bag that is able to go from day to night.


----------



## ms piggy

myindulgence said:


> *ms piggy* - You look so pretty!  Limo is awesome and the med veneta is perfect on you.  Isn't it deceivingly large despite the petite size?



 The med Veneta is by no means a small bag. Guess we are so used to seeing monstrous bags these days. 



myindulgence said:


> I will take some "action" and "what's in my BV" pics this weekend....working on it!



Can't wait! :okay:


----------



## Nymph

You totally rock ya Limo Veneta, *ms piggy*!

If you're looking for a thick bracelet like the one you're wearing, BV has similar ones in skins.


----------



## Samantha's Collection

*ms piggy*, what an adorable outfit! You wear your Veneta sooo well!


----------



## Samantha's Collection

*ms piggy, ouija board, lara0112, and bag.lover,* thanks for the sweet compliments!

Thanks* raz96*, I go through spurts of using the bag. It really is not that squishy yet. The leather is beautifully soft though. How about you? Are you wearing yours alot? I just love the color of your Cocker!

*myindulgence,* you have found me out! Yes, I am a white tank(sometimes black) with everything girl. I really like the luxe with the casual too.Well sa


----------



## mlbags

ms piggy said:


> ...... Am into pearls - my signature work dressing is pearl earrings with 2-piece suit.


 
..... so what would be the classic bag with this signature outfit, may I ask?


----------



## ms piggy

mlbags said:


> ..... so what would be the classic bag with this signature outfit, may I ask?


 
One of my designer bags! Which one would depend on my mood.


----------



## knn

Miss Piggy,

What sit the size of your Limo Veneta?

Is it spacious?

Are there 3 sizes for Veneta?  Small medium and Large?

Plan to buy one

TIA


----------



## ms piggy

knn said:


> Miss Piggy, What sit the size of your Limo Veneta? Is it spacious? Are there 3 sizes for Veneta? Small medium and Large? Plan to buy one TIA


 
Hi, my Veneta is the medium. I think the standard Venetas come in medium and large. I've seen photos of a mini, not sure if that's small. Maybe someone else is able to share the info.


----------



## knn

Hi Ms Piggy,

Is medium quite spacious?  Does the LIMO color get dirty easily?  Really want one too


----------



## ms piggy

knn said:


> Hi Ms Piggy,
> Is medium quite spacious? Does the LIMO color get dirty easily? Really want one too


 
The medium is really quite roomy. I think it measures more than 14" wide - def not a small bag. Limo is a great neutral and is rather dirt resistance. It's more of a medium colour, grey taupey. You should def get one!


----------



## dervilfal

Ms Piggy and Samantha, you two look just beautiful with those bags!


----------



## bag.lover

ms piggy said:


> I'm 165cm (~5' 51/2"), 55 kg (~120lb). I wanted a BV bag that is able to go from day to night.


 
Ms Piggy, thanks for replying.  I am very petite (5ft, less than 100lbs), I felt overwhelmed when I tried on some of these bags in stores.  After seeing pictures of members here, I thought it was just me at that time.  I would like to see a mini version.


----------



## ms piggy

bag.lover said:


> I am very petite (5ft, less than 100lbs), I felt overwhelmed when I tried on some of these bags in stores. After seeing pictures of members here, I thought it was just me at that time. I would like to see a mini version.


 
I do not think the medium Veneta like mine will overwhelmed you at all. This bag slouches once you have stuff in the bag, thus depressing the size. In my pic, the Veneta isnt slouching that much as it was only fill with paper stuffing.


----------



## mlbags

ms piggy said:


> ...... In my pic, the Veneta isnt slouching that much as it was only fill with paper stuffing.


 
*Ms P*, can your medium Veneta hold all those in yr pics as shown in your "What's in your BV" thread?  Can you post a pic to show how well it will hold up?  I remembered putting all my stuff in a medium Veneta and the shape didn't hold well.  This was the reason why I bought the large (loads of regrets now!).


----------



## ms piggy

mlbags said:


> *Ms P*, can your medium Veneta hold all those in yr pics as shown in your "What's in your BV" thread? Can you post a pic to show how well it will hold up? I remembered putting all my stuff in a medium Veneta and the shape didn't hold well. This was the reason why I bought the large (loads of regrets now!).


 
It fits all of my What's in your Bottega Veneta items except for the Gucci cosmetic pouch  which holds almost my entire make-up stuff - too bulky. I will take pic as requested but it might have to be during the weekend. Ill try to see if I could do so earlier.


----------



## gingerale

mlbags said:


> *Ms P*, can your medium Veneta hold all those in yr pics as shown in your "What's in your BV" thread? Can you post a pic to show how well it will hold up? I remembered putting all my stuff in a medium Veneta and the shape didn't hold well. This was the reason why I bought the large (loads of regrets now!).


 

ML - I love your black veneta with the fringe details - it's a bit bohemian and a different twist to the veneta. And it looks fabulous on you - no regrets there ! I also wondered if I should have gotten the medium instead but with a little toddler, I think I'd need the extra space at some point !


----------



## ms piggy

gingerale said:


> ML - I love your black veneta with the fringe details - it's a bit bohemian and a different twist to the veneta. And it looks fabulous on you - no regrets there ! I also wondered if I should have gotten the medium instead but with a little toddler, I think I'd need the extra space at some point !


 
My dear ladies  def no regrets getting the large Veneta. *mlbags*, your black perforated one is so unique (have not seen another around) and it does adds a punch to the plain black. I always find that the larger bags show off the intrecciato weave much better  so stunning! In any case, theres always the excuse/reason to add the next Veneta - in medium and in another colour.


----------



## doubtfulguest

My new medium Ebano Veneta, nicely worn in:












I  this bag!


----------



## Bella_Figura

thanks for the action shots *doubtfulguest. *i love to see how everyone wears their bags!! you look great the ebano veneta looks fab with your outfit.


----------



## Nymph

You def rock ya Ebano Veneta, *doubtfulguest*!!


----------



## dervilfal

*doubtfulguest *you are rockin that bag!!!  Looks great!


----------



## ms piggy

*doubfulguest*, thanks for sharing. You look fab with the Veneta!


----------



## billbill

first time in BV in action (used to be in chanel )

here's my new parma ball bag, with casual outfits and my favourite manolo lizard heels.

fyi, i'm 5'4, 120lbs, size 4.


----------



## doubtfulguest

Thank you! This bag wears so well, it's absolutly perfect!


----------



## dervilfal

*billbill* that bag loos fantastic on you!  I just love that parma color too!


----------



## Bella_Figura

love your new bag *billbill*. the colour is great.  . congrats. loving your shoes aswell. how are you finding this bag after your chanel ones?


----------



## bag.lover

ms piggy said:


> I do not think the medium Veneta like mine will overwhelmed you at all. This bag slouches once you have stuff in the bag, thus depressing the size. In my pic, the Veneta isnt slouching that much as it was only fill with paper stuffing.


 
Ms Piggy, I will have to stop by my local BV boutique and try on some of these bags again.  Thanks. =)


----------



## bag.lover

*Doubtfulguest* & *BillBill*: You look fabulous with your bags. =) 
I love looking at pictures of BV bags on everyone here, all of you look amazing.  Thank you for sharing, please keep them coming. =)


----------



## myindulgence

*doubtfulguest* - Yay, action shots!  You are wearing your veneta beautifully!!  Mmm, ebano, me likey!

*billbill* - Welcome to BV, we are an intimate and awesome group!  Parma is so pretty!

*bag.lover* - Trying on BV's is a must!  I own both med and large Veneta and they're both wonderful, so chic and easy to wear.  Good luck!


----------



## lara0112

great veneta in ebano and love the parma. congrats on your bags ladies!


----------



## me_love_purse

everybody looks FABULOUS......


----------



## ms piggy

billbill said:


> first time in BV in action (used to be in chanel )
> here's my new parma ball bag, with casual outfits and my favourite manolo lizard heels.


 
Hi *billbill*, looking good here (those manolo!). You have some hot chanel too (yes, I lurk in chanel)!


----------



## billbill

thanks ladies for your kind words. 
indeed, i used to have a light blue medium veneta 2 years ago, but sold it since it seemed not suitabe for me. it's easy to get dirty.  i did regret on it since i grabbed it at 50% off.. and i cannot find this color since then..


----------



## billbill

raz96 said:


> love your new bag *billbill*. the colour is great.  . congrats. loving your shoes aswell. how are you finding this bag after your chanel ones?


 
the chanels i have are caviar ones, need low maintenance. for the BV, sometimes i do pay attention on whether my finger nails scratch on it (i'm too paranoid  ). both chanel and BV are great bags, but i just love the classic chanels and the new ones do not appeal me. for BV, it's functional yet classy, and the color is much yummy


----------



## uclaboi

billbill - the parma ball looks great on you!


----------



## Nymph

*billbill*, you carry and pull off the Ball really well!


----------



## doubtfulguest

I love this thread. I swear, only you guys can make me feel like I wasn't being ridiculous spending all that $ on purse 

*BillBill*--Love the Parma! It really is an amazing color.


----------



## bprimuslevy

I have a request.  I'm considering a Montaigne, does anyone have an action pic?


----------



## Mira

I have the bag since jan2007 ... 
BV Sloane bag - gold color


----------



## ms piggy

Ottone Sloane! The vintage gold is beautiful.


----------



## artiksun

mira - that bag is beautiful!  i  it!


----------



## Mystiletto

Mira said:


> I have the bag since jan2007 ...
> BV Sloane bag - gold color


 
The gold is a stunning color! Is this a classic color or spring 2007?


----------



## Samantha's Collection

*doubtfulguest,billbill, and mira* you all look fantastic with your different Bottegas! This thread is definitely adding to the already addictive nature of BV! I think I *need *something in ottone now.


----------



## xegbl

Nice bags gals!


----------



## Nymph

Your Ottone Sloane is gorgeous, *Mira*!!


----------



## ouija board

Gasp! Love that sloane in Ottone!!!!  It's a stunning color and looks great on you, Mira!


----------



## uclaboi

*Mira* - you look great w/ your ottone sloane!  i'm so diggin' the metallic colors.  i want something in ottone


----------



## bag.lover

*Mira*: You look great with your gold Sloane. =)

*Myindulgence*: Thanks.  I will stop by one local BV boutique soon.


----------



## myindulgence

*Mira*, beautiful Ottone Sloane!


----------



## Bella_Figura

*Mira.* im loving your gold sloane. you look fab. your bag and outfit look great. congrats


----------



## Hermes Junkie

*Mira.*. beautiful bag and you look great!!


----------



## dervilfal

*Mira* what a beautiful bag!  It looks gorgeous on you.....I must track down that color!


----------



## Bunkie

*Mira *- the Ottone looks so fabulous on you!
(Sorry I haven't been watching this thread!)
*Samantha *- I used to just glance by the cocker but after seeing it on you WOW I have to go look at it again...


----------



## Samantha's Collection

Here is my Sloane that I have not put down since it arrived last Thursday! Thanks again *writetoshirley*!


----------



## kicksarefortwids

^love it -- the bag, top, sandals, everything!


----------



## C_24

wow, the outfit is simplay great! love that bag!


----------



## Bella_Figura

WOW!! *samanthascolection*, you are really rocking that bag. your whole outfit is so hot. love your gladiators (i cant wear them)
is that the pergamena colour? its great isnt it


----------



## myindulgence

*Samantha*!!    Way to represent that Permagena Sloane!!  Doesn't it feel *even* better when you got it for such a great deal?


----------



## bete_noire

I can't believe I haven't been paying attention to this thread - *Samantha* - you and your Sloane were made for each other! Looks especially great against your tan and cool summer outfit. Now I have to scroll back and see what else I've missed.


----------



## Samantha's Collection

Thanks so much *kicksaerfortwids, C_24, raz96, myindulgence, and bete_noire* Really sweet!

*raz96*, it is Pergamena just like your gorgeous cocker!

*myindulgence*, you are so right! I could not be happier about the bag and then the price was nicely reduced. What a bonus when you find the exact bag you want at a great price! Hmmm, leaves a little more money for the next BV....


----------



## Nymph

What a perfect summer outfit you've got on, *Samantha*! Your Sloane looks amazing on you!


----------



## wispywillow

All of the bags are so breathtakingly beautiful.  You all are fab in them!!!


----------



## msbuttercup

Oh my gosh. All these bags are so GORGEOUS! I'm soooo envious!!  I'm been wanting a BV for a while and this thread just makes the desire worse! LOL! Everyone looks great with their BV's. Please keep the pics coming.


----------



## writetoshirley

*Samantha *- LOVE the sloan on you - perfect blend of casual chic!


----------



## ami kio

Took me forever to get around to uploading this, but here's me & my little BV hobo.  For reference, I'm 5'.


----------



## jll9

ami kio,
thanks for posting!  The bag looks great on you!  I am definitely going to check this style out when I'm in Honolulu next week.  Again, thanks for taking the time to post an "in action" photo!


----------



## ms piggy

What a nice pop of colour. You def rock the bag *ami kio*. Looking fab!


----------



## ms piggy

*Samantha*, what a cheery outfit and that Sloane! Gorgeous!


----------



## Bella_Figura

*ami kio*, your bag looks gorgeous. the red really makes it stand out and it looks really comfortable to carry on the shoulder. congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rachelmarie822

I just got my first BV, the small JULIE, today! I couldn't resist posting pics right away even though I am still in my weekend lounge wear, so I cut myself out of most of the pics  But to give you an idea of the size/fit of the bag, I am 5'2 and 105 pounds. It fits my body perfect


----------



## rachelmarie822

and in the crook of my arm. Sorry the photos are a little bright. They probably would have come out better if I had taken them outside, but it is so darn hot out right now, and I just couldn't wait to show her off!!


----------



## Bella_Figura

*rachelmarie822*. . Looks so fab on you thanx so much for posting those pics, i have just ordered a small julie, and your pics make me realise i have made the perfect choice!!!


----------



## rachelmarie822

raz96 said:


> *rachelmarie822*. . Looks so fab on you thanx so much for posting those pics, i have just ordered a small julie, and your pics make me realise i have made the perfect choice!!!


 
Thank you!! It really is a fantastic bag in it's own, but I may need to post a new pic when I am not in such drab clothes. 
I tried in on with a white Ella Moss shift dress and Brown Givenchy Gladiator wedges after I took these photos and it looked 100% cuter  

Congrats on your purchase and please post pics of your Julie when you get it!!!


----------



## doubtfulguest

congrats, *rachelmarie*, it looks like a great bag!


----------



## gingerale

what a lovely bag - congrats ! isnt it so pretty in poudre. cant wait to get mine too. thanks for posting the pics !


----------



## ms piggy

*rachel*, the bag is really pretty. Can't wait to see yours too *raz* and *gingerale*. More pics pls!


----------



## Nymph

Your small Julie is really the perfect size for you, *rachel*! You def rock it!


----------



## rachelmarie822

Nymph said:


> Your small Julie is really the perfect size for you, *rachel*! You def rock it!


 
Thank you! I need to take a pic of it with a cuter outfit though It looks very nice with a dress. Very summery! I will post a pic of it with a full ensemble when I wear it out this week....

I would love to see some modeling pics of those Poudre Julies as well! I think that color is next on my list


----------



## Bella_Figura

*rachelmarie822*, can you pull the handle through, (to make it single) and use it to throw over the shoulder?


----------



## gingerale

raz - yep that can be done. it can be worn either with double or single strap.


----------



## Bella_Figura

*gingerale,* have you got yours yet. Mine still hasnt turned up yet


----------



## gingerale

yes i got mine. posted a pic on the julie thread - i  it to bits. hope you will too !


----------



## ms piggy

raz96 said:


> *gingerale,* have you got yours yet. Mine still hasnt turned up yet



Hang in there, *raz*. Am sure it's on the way.


----------



## rachelmarie822

Raz- You will love it when you get it! I'm sure you will have it soon!

And like gingerale said, it can be pulled through to make one stap, which gives a rather "cinched" almost drawstring look that converts the look to a more layed back summery style (the white color of mine contributes to that as well of course), but I imagine it looks lovely worn that way in Poudre as well. I am going to post some pics of it with a dress worn with both double and single strap later. I would love to see more pics of the Poudre too!


----------



## crabtreemeeko

Nice bag!!


----------



## Nymph

rachelmarie822 said:


> Thank you! I need to take a pic of it with a cuter outfit though It looks very nice with a dress. Very summery! I will post a pic of it with a full ensemble when I wear it out this week....


 
Yes please!


----------



## dervilfal

Finally action pics!


----------



## C_24

Wow, *dervilfal*, now these are some great Action pics! Love the blouse and the skirt as well! And of course your magnolia treasure!


----------



## Bella_Figura

oh *dervilfal, *your campana looks so gorgeous . magnolia looks stunning with your monochrome outfit.


----------



## uclaboi

Wonderful color.  Congrats, dervilfal!


----------



## crabtreemeeko

pretty!!!


----------



## ouija board

Very stunning!


----------



## dervilfal

Thanks everyone!  I still have that princess feeling everytime I carry it and so far no dirt or fading


----------



## Nymph

I love your skirt, *dervilfal*!! And of course your Magnolia!


----------



## doubtfulguest

dervilfal said:


> Thanks everyone!  I still have that princess feeling everytime I carry it and so far no dirt or fading



As well you should. Beautiful!


----------



## edsbgrl

Samantha's Collection said:


> Here is my Sloane that I have not put down since it arrived last Thursday! Thanks again *writetoshirley*!


 
Samantha I the whole ensemble


----------



## bag snob

^ gorgeous BV there. amazing Sloane bag. love how it slouches!!!


----------



## boudoir

^^ so pretty!!!!


----------



## Bunkie

Wow... those Sloane pics are making me take another look at the Sloane!!


----------



## ifar

Mira said:


> I have the bag since jan2007 ...
> BV Sloane bag - gold color


I like this model..does it have a brown color ?


----------



## gingerale

ifar said:


> I like this model..does it have a brown color ?


 
yes it comes in two shades of brown : a hazelnut brown called noce and a deep dark choc brown in moro.


----------



## NWpurselover

dervilfal said:


> Finally action pics!



Thanks for sharing dervilfal, this bag is what dreams are made of!


----------



## mrsDIY88

attaching my new love, a Campana in Camel. it's a new colour just released in Hong Kong.  

The rectangle is a mirror that's a gift. 

Sorry that this isn't a real "action" shot.


----------



## Bella_Figura

wow !! *mrsdiy88*. your camel campana is sooo gorgeous  Is it the large or small?


----------



## ms piggy

^^ It's a gorgeous bag, I have the smaller one. The colour is so purty!


----------



## Samantha's Collection

*dervilfal,* I absolutely love your Magnolia Campana! You wear it well.


----------



## mrsDIY88

*raz96,* it's the smaller size. the large one is too big for me.  (i'm 5'2)

BV really makes the best neutrals


----------



## ouija board

Your campana is so gorgeous!  It is such a great neutral, it will look good with everything.  I wear my limo campana everyday and find it gets softer and slouchier every day.


----------



## Bella_Figura

mrsDIY88 said:


> *raz96,* it's the smaller size. the large one is too big for me. (i'm 5'2)
> 
> BV really makes the best neutrals


 
Thanks for the info  I am 5`4/5`5, (and not exactly petite) so i think the large  is on my list!!!


----------



## lemontart

mrsDIY88 said:


> attaching my new love, a Campana in Camel. it's a new colour just released in Hong Kong.
> 
> The rectangle is a mirror that's a gift.
> 
> Sorry that this isn't a real "action" shot.


 
I like it! May I ask how much it is in HKD?


----------



## Mystiletto

mrsDIY88 said:


> attaching my new love, a Campana in Camel. it's a new colour just released in Hong Kong.
> 
> The rectangle is a mirror that's a gift.
> 
> Sorry that this isn't a real "action" shot.


 
Congrats on your beautiful bag  Is this the same camel as the one on saks (it looks much lighter in color)  
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1184373915866&ev19=1:3

Enjoy


----------



## mrsDIY88

hi *lemontart*, the bag was HK$14,380 (US$1,840). there's no sales tax in hong kong.   (making it slightly cheaper than its US price)

*Mystiletto*, i think the saks bag is the same colour as mine, but looks different on screen.  i think that there's no substitute for going down to a BV shop to see it for yourself! pictures don't really do justice to the subtle colour.   PLUS, you can stroke it and tote it around in the shop to see how it wears on you. 

I'm already thinking now of buying the matching wallet so that i have a full set. but i usually buy dark coloured wallets, easier for  the daily use. 

head down to the shops and let us know what you think (and whether you're able to resist!)


----------



## ms piggy

mlbags said:


> *Ms P*, can your medium Veneta hold all those in yr pics as shown in your "What's in your BV" thread?  Can you post a pic to show how well it will hold up?  I remembered putting all my stuff in a medium Veneta and the shape didn't hold well.  This was the reason why I bought the large (loads of regrets now!).



This is long overdue, it has taken one whole month I just realised. My apologies *mlbags*, here are some photos of my medium Veneta, what it holds and the shape it takes.


----------



## ms piggy

And here's a pic of me after DH's masters graduation ceremony on Sat with my beloved Limo Veneta and vintage sunnies. All my usual stuff except the Gucci make-up pouch was in the BV.


----------



## C_24

Oh *Ms P*! This is such a lovely picture! You rock your Veneta. Not only does your DH have a masters degree but a beautiful wife as well!


----------



## Karianne

ms piggy said:


> This is long overdue, it has taken one whole month I just realised. My apologies *mlbags*, here are some photos of my medium Veneta, what it holds and the shape it takes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> It is beautiful! What color is it??
> /quote]


----------



## ms piggy

C_24 said:


> Oh *Ms P*! This is such a lovely picture! You rock your Veneta. Not only does your DH have a masters degree but a beautiful wife as well!



Oh *Claus*, that's so sweet of you!  Yeah, it was hard work paid off.


----------



## ms piggy

Karianne said:


> It is beautiful! What color is it??



This is the colour known as Limo, from S/S '07. Welcome to the BV forum *Karianne*.


----------



## Karianne

Thank you


----------



## dervilfal

*mspiggy* you and your veneta look gorgeous!  I"m really happy to see they hold a bit more than I thought too!

And congrats to the DH for the masters graduation


----------



## ouija board

LOVE your limo veneta!


----------



## uclaboi

*ms piggy* - Nice pic!  The whole outfit is lovely!  Is the dress Missoni?


----------



## ms piggy

uclaboi said:


> *ms piggy* - Nice pic! The whole outfit is lovely! Is the dress Missoni?


 
Thank you for the kind words, *uclaboi*. Yes it's a Missoni dress. You do know your fashion!


----------



## mlbags

ms piggy said:


> This is long overdue, it has taken one whole month I just realised. My apologies *mlbags*, here are some photos of my medium Veneta, what it holds and the shape it takes.


 
Ms Piggy - Congratulations to you and your hubby on the graduation!  Here's a toast to the both of you 

... and thank you for not forgetting to post the pics to my request.... really like the colour of your Veneta.... I'm thinking of the Campana as my next BV, but wondering if I should get it in a light colour... perhaps it's easier to get it in a darker colour for easy maintainance huh?


----------



## ms piggy

mlbags said:


> Ms Piggy - Congratulations to you and your hubby on the graduation! Here's a toast to the both of you
> 
> ... and thank you for not forgetting to post the pics to my request.... really like the colour of your Veneta.... I'm thinking of the Campana as my next BV, but wondering if I should get it in a light colour... perhaps it's easier to get it in a darker colour for easy maintainance huh?


 
Thank you and youre most welcome *mlbags*. Dark colours are definitely the easiest in terms of maintenance. But Im most happy to report the Limo is not hard to upkeep at all. Ive been using it almost everyday for nearly a month now and its not showing any signs of wear. Campana is a good choice. Ive just gotten it in Camel, the new caramel colour for the fall season. You must go take a look at it at the boutique. Otherwise, Ebano would be the best dark colour to go (since you already have your perforated Veneta in Nero). I initially wanted the Campana in Ebano but I fell in love with the Camel colour. Guess Im just too partial to light (medium) colours as compared to darker ones.


----------



## ms piggy

*dervifal*  thanks for the wishes. Yes, the medium Veneta is quite roomy and still holds the shape well. 

*ouija board*  I   my Limo Veneta too!


----------



## mrsDIY88

*ms piggy*, you look fabulous.  such a lovely chic look - love the dress too. Your Limo veneta is very nice.

Is that size still available? my SA told me that venetas are now only available in small and large. i'm not sure how much smaller and how much larger.


----------



## ms piggy

mrsDIY88 said:


> *ms piggy*, you look fabulous. such a lovely chic look - love the dress too. Your Limo veneta is very nice.
> 
> Is that size still available? my SA told me that venetas are now only available in small and large. i'm not sure how much smaller and how much larger.


 
Thanks! I think most people refer to the smaller of the 2 Veneta sizes as medium. I also understand there could be a small size as in tiny (more like for evening use) but I've not seen that in person.


----------



## guccisima

ms piggy said:


> And here's a pic of me after DH's masters graduation ceremony on Sat with my beloved Limo Veneta and vintage sunnies. All my usual stuff except the Gucci make-up pouch was in the BV.


  Ms Piggy, you look sooo beautiful. I love the whole look!


----------



## Samantha's Collection

ms piggy,  your Veneta and you look so classic and stylish . I love the whole outfit. Love Missoni!


----------



## Samantha's Collection

Thanks *edsbgrl, bag snob*, *boudoir *and *Bunkie* Still loving my Sloane and recommend this bag to anyone contemplating it.


----------



## lemontart

mrsDIY88 said:


> hi *lemontart*, the bag was HK$14,380 (US$1,840). there's no sales tax in hong kong. (making it slightly cheaper than its US price)
> 
> *Mystiletto*, i think the saks bag is the same colour as mine, but looks different on screen. i think that there's no substitute for going down to a BV shop to see it for yourself! pictures don't really do justice to the subtle colour. PLUS, you can stroke it and tote it around in the shop to see how it wears on you.
> 
> I'm already thinking now of buying the matching wallet so that i have a full set. but i usually buy dark coloured wallets, easier for the daily use.
> 
> head down to the shops and let us know what you think (and whether you're able to resist!)


 
Thx for the price info! I think it will be great to get a matching wallet!  If you have a habit of switching wallets, I think it's ok to get a lighter color wallet.


----------



## lemontart

ms piggy said:


> This is long overdue, it has taken one whole month I just realised. My apologies *mlbags*, here are some photos of my medium Veneta, what it holds and the shape it takes.


 

ms piggy, the veneta looks great on you!

May I ask if the gucci cosmetic pouch you got is the small size in pink/rose (can't tell from the pic)? If so, what a coincidence! I use this gucci pouch every time I use my quarzo medium veneta.


----------



## ms piggy

lemontart said:


> ms piggy, the veneta looks great on you!
> 
> May I ask if the gucci cosmetic pouch you got is the small size in pink/rose (can't tell from the pic)? If so, what a coincidence! I use this gucci pouch every time I use my quarzo medium veneta.


 
Thank you *lemontart*. I think the Gucci pouch is the small size (6.5&#8221; width) and it's actually brown/black. This has been my make-up case for the past 5 years and its still holding up very well. I have also gotten a BV cosmetic case in Quarzo on sale recently.


----------



## ms piggy

Samantha's Collection said:


> ms piggy, your Veneta and you look so classic and stylish . I love the whole outfit. Love Missoni!


 
Thank you *Samantha*, love all your bag choices!


----------



## myindulgence

*ms piggy* - Look at you!!  Looking all beautiful with your Limo Veneta!!


----------



## myindulgence

*dervifal* - OMGosh, I almost missed you with your Magnolia beauty, you look lovely!!

*MrsDIY* - Camel color is AMAZING, major congrats!!


----------



## mlbags

ms piggy said:


> ......... Campana is a good choice. Ive just gotten it in Camel, the new caramel colour for the fall season. ..........


 
WOW!  U got the Campana in the caramel colour..... I was drooling over this bag.... u lucky lucky girl, I'm jealous, very jealous but yet so happy for you  as i really am likin' the Campana very much now ....

Whew, just so happy for you - action PICS please... can't wait!


----------



## ms piggy

mlbags said:


> WOW! U got the Campana in the caramel colour..... I was drooling over this bag.... u lucky lucky girl, I'm jealous, very jealous but yet so happy for you  as i really am likin' the Campana very much now ....
> 
> Whew, just so happy for you - action PICS please... can't wait!


 
Reading your post is making me so excited about the Camel again. I have not used it yet (quite a few new purchases lately... guilty :shame but will certainly post pics when its time.  You def should consider the Campana and in Camel.


----------



## Bella_Figura

Ms Piggy, WOW !!! you look so gorgeous. your veneta is so lovely. congrats to DH !! hope you had a great day


----------



## Nymph

ms piggy said:


> And here's a pic of me after DH's masters graduation ceremony on Sat with my beloved Limo Veneta and vintage sunnies. All my usual stuff except the Gucci make-up pouch was in the BV.


 
Congrats on the graduation, and that Limo Veneta looks SO fab with your outfit!


----------



## gingerale

.


----------



## gingerale

you look absolutely fabulous ms p ! you have impeccable taste - now i'm lusting after your pergamena wallet


----------



## ms piggy

Thanks everyone!

*myindulgence* : Your lil Carmino bag is making me want something in this colour. Fab!

*Nymph* : Thanks sweetie.


----------



## ms piggy

gingerale said:


> you look absolutely fabulous ms p ! you have impeccable taste - now i'm lusting after your pergamena wallet



Thanks, you're not so bad yourself.  Love your bag collection, so classic.


----------



## Eugin

ms piggy said:


> And here's a pic of me after DH's masters graduation ceremony on Sat with my beloved Limo Veneta and vintage sunnies. All my usual stuff except the Gucci make-up pouch was in the BV.



I recognize your new YSL shoes in this pic from the shoe section! Looks great with the Missioni dress and limo veneta.


----------



## catabie

mlbags said:


> WOW! U got the Campana in the caramel colour..... I was drooling over this bag.... u lucky lucky girl, I'm jealous, very jealous but yet so happy for you  as i really am likin' the Campana very much now ....
> 
> Whew, just so happy for you - action PICS please... can't wait!


 

The Campana in camel is really popular this year.  too bad my SA lady informed that it only came in the medium and not in the larger size.  but i think it's still beautiful...


----------



## ms piggy

I finally took my Poudre Cocker out for a spin and gave Limo Veneta a well deserved rest. Here I'm after a day's work (finally some pics of the Cocker). Wore it with my new Poudre peep toes


----------



## catabie

ms piggy said:


> I finally took my Poudre Cocker out for a spin and gave Limo Veneta a well deserved rest. Here I'm after a day's work (finally some pics of the Cocker). Wore it with my new Poudre peep toes


 
love the whole outfit! so stylish  love the cocker and the matching shoes~


----------



## valkyrie360

Miss Piggy, you look so chic!  I LOVE the bag and the whole ensemble!


----------



## C_24

Now that`s what I call a stunning outfit, *ms p*!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Very, very chic, ms piggy!  Your ensemble looks terrific!!


----------



## Kellybag

ms piggy, you just look lovely after a day's work!


----------



## gingerale

you look fantastic ms P ! as always


----------



## ouija board

You look great ms piggy!  I love the poudre against the black suit.


----------



## ms piggy

Thank you *catabie*, *valkyrie360*, *Claus*, *Lucy*, *kellybag*, *gingerale*. 

*ouija*, it's a dark brown suit actually but the Poudre looks good with black too.


----------



## silverstar

*miss piggy*, i'm so jealous of all your BV's! Looks great!


----------



## Bunkie

ms piggy, I wish I had your flair for fashion.

You look sooo chic in both your limo veneta and the cocker!  What a way to dress up two very muted colors so tastefully.  I wish I had your sense of style

(btw, how does everyone automatically bold ppl's names in the posts?)


----------



## mlbags

Classy, as always, *Ms Piggy*, just lurv looking at your pics....  now I'm really dying to see you with your Campana....


----------



## Eugin

Ms piggy, you look chic as usual. The shoes and bag go great together with your outfit.


----------



## Eugin

Bunkie said:


> (btw, how does everyone automatically bold ppl's names in the posts?)



Bunkie, when you're typing in a post at the top left corner you'll see the word *B*(next to I and U)*. *Highlight the area you want and then click on *B* and it should be bolded.


----------



## ms piggy

*silverstar*, *Eugin* : 

*Bunkie* : Thanks for the kind words. I guess I enjoy dressing up. 

*mlbags* : Waiting for the right time to debut the Campana.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

everyone's BV is gorgeous


----------



## C_24

Finally! Your begging was heard and today I took some pics with my tote...

Sorry for the weird look on my face, it`s hard to concentrate and smile at the same time :blink:...

And sorry for the bad quality, too, I have to resize the pics from my camera and then the quality suffers...

Anyways, here are pics how the tote can be held in the hand with sides tugged in or unbuttoned and how it looks on the shoulder!


----------



## catabie

looks great *C_24.  *Love the outfit and how it goes so well with the tote.  I am in love with that bag of yours!!!


----------



## Samantha's Collection

ms piggy said:


> I finally took my Poudre Cocker out for a spin and gave Limo Veneta a well deserved rest. Here I'm after a day's work (finally some pics of the Cocker). Wore it with my new Poudre peep toes


Beautiful and classy! You wear your poudre cocker so well. What I really do love about this bag is you can dress it up and dress it down and it looks equally stylish.


----------



## Samantha's Collection

*C_24*, I just love your Atlantico Tote. It looks absolutely fantastic on you!Thanks for modeling it for us.


----------



## Eugin

C_24, thank you the pics.   It looks very versatile to wear.


----------



## Mid-

^^ ITA, and it looks super duper nice on you, *C_24*!!


----------



## myindulgence

*ms p* - Looking chic, classy and fabuuuulous!  Hey, maybe you shouldn't look so nice at work - they may think they're paying you too much!  

*C_24* - Another cute BV boy...and I love your Atlantico on you!


----------



## ms piggy

Oh Claus, we finally get to see the handsome you. You ROCK the bag! Very very nice. One of the best man-totes I&#8217;ve ever seen.


----------



## valkyrie360

VERY chic, thanks for posting yourself -- it's great to see the pieces "in action" as they say.  It's a gorgeous bag, and you are easy on the eyes as well!


----------



## silverstar

*C_24*, thanks for the pics. It's always nice to see a bag in action! Great bag and outift!


----------



## Nymph

Oy!!

*ms piggy*, you look SOOOOOO fine! That's how I wanna look when I "grow up"  I don't have to suit up in my line of work, so I sometimes get the feeling I'm playing grown up when I'm working. 

*C*, you're super cute! Love the outfit AND the tote of course!  I must have you take me out if and when we're ever in the same city


----------



## ouija board

C_24, you look great with your tote!  Very cool and handsome!


----------



## uclaboi

*ms piggy* and *C_24*, both of you look great with your BV's.  Keep the pictures coming  Hehe...


----------



## ms piggy

^ Your turn *uclaboi*! What with all the new goodies...


----------



## C_24

Thanks everyone for their kind words! You know you guys always flatter me and you always make me blush reading your comments 

*catabie*- Thanks for the compliment on the outfit

*Samantha- *What a pleasure to get compliments by such a stylish lady!

*Eugin*- Yes, it`s very versatile and a whole lot more durable than I thought...

*myindulgence*- Aaawwww, such sweet words!

*ms p*- You know how to rock your BVs, too!

Thanks *valkyrie*, *ouija *and *silverstar*!!!

*Nymph*, of course I´ll take you out for a BV-lover night out! Any chance you might get to Europe? 

Thank you *ouija*!

*uclaboi*, you know how I admire your collection so a compliment from another BV fellow means a lot! And I totally agree with *ms p*, it`s your turn now to show off your new haul!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Wow, C_24, you can rock that BV!  Very handsome!  It's so nice to see stylish men on the forum.


----------



## gemibebe

Dear all, here comes my actions pics for my first BVs: the ones with the Carmine Veneta was taken by myself and the ones with Magnolia Montaigne by my bf  Enjoy!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Sheer Perfection.


----------



## Mid-

wow, you look fantastic, *gemibebe*!!  carmine is such a striking colour.


----------



## valkyrie360

*gemibabe*, you picked perfect colors for you, and you wear those bags extremely well!


----------



## ms piggy

*gemibabe,* the Carmine Veneta is stunning. Love the whole ensemble &#8211; very clean and pulled together (esp love the white top). I also like how the belt picks up the Carmine.


----------



## silverstar

*gemibebe, *you look so stylish!  The outfit goes so well with your bag too. Love the white against your Carmine!


----------



## C_24

*gemibebe*, you rock your BVs! The bags are TDF and you make them look even more gorgeous!


----------



## crabtreemeeko

You look stunning with the BVs *gemibebe*!!


----------



## gemibebe

Dear all, thank you so much for all the kind remarks!  I do feel honored and flattered to be complimented by the BV lovers here at the forum as you all have great taste and style!!! 

Ms Piggy, thanks for the compliments on the outfit.  I actually bought the white top on the same day as I bought the Carmine Veneta, but it even surprised me later that they go so well together!  Apart from the belt, I was actually even wearing a pair of red patent leather shoes to complete the whole look, but you can't see it due to the pic


----------



## ouija board

gemibebe--you are the picture of perfection with your outfits and bags!!!  I can only aspire to be as stylish as you.


----------



## Nymph

I'm super jealous, *gemibabe*!

A Carmino Veneta _and_ a Magnolia Montaigne, and to top it off, you look sooooo cute with both bags!!


----------



## myindulgence

*gemibebe* - AWEsome pics!  Great choices - they look wonderful on you!   ....that Veneta is TDF.


----------



## Bella_Figura

*gemibebe*, WOW, both your bags are gorgeous. You look so stunning. Congratulations


----------



## I-shop

Samantha, just wondering how much you pay for the sloane bag? I'm thinking about buying that bag..do you think that bag will ever go on sale? in any color..i just have to have that bag...


----------



## ouija board

Wore my new bag out for some shopping and errands. It's such a great size for days when I don't want to schlep a ton of stuff around. The first picture shows the truer color of carmino.


----------



## jmakesmyday

gemibebe said:


> Dear all, here comes my actions pics for my first BVs: the ones with the Carmine Veneta was taken by myself and the ones with Magnolia Montaigne by my bf  Enjoy!


 
The veneta is a stunning color. You match with it so well.


----------



## Nymph

Love your tote, especially in Carmino, *oujia board*!


----------



## gemibebe

Oujia board, the Carmine tote really looks cute and it's a great size!


----------



## C_24

*ouija*, the little carmino tote is awfully cute!


----------



## Kellybag

gemibebe...looking perfect!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Aww, OB, you look wonderful with your stunning new Carmine tote!  Fabulous!


----------



## crabtreemeeko

Nice tote and nicer color, it just add a nice pop of color to your outfit, thanks for sharing *ouija board*!


----------



## ms piggy

*OB*, good choice, each time I see the red, my heart just skips a beat. I need something in Carmine!


----------



## ouija board

Aw, thanks, *nymph, gemibebe, C_24, crabtreemeeko, 24 Faubourg, ms piggy!*   This color just makes  me so happy everytime I look at my tote!  I'm expecting my ferro ballet flats any day now, so as soon as I get those babies on my feet, I'll be posting pics!


----------



## valkyrie360

*ouija board*, that is a gorgeous carmino tote and it looks fabulous on you!  Congratulations!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

OB, I can't wait to see what you think about the beautiful Ferro flats!!  So tempted to get those myself.  Gorgeous color!  I found this new style is considerably lighter than the previous model w/ the brown bow!


----------



## ouija board

Valkyrie, thanks!  I love this tote and it's light and comfortable too!

24, you are so right--these flats are like wearing nothing, they are so light!  I came home yesterday after a really long bad day at work and was so ecstatic to find my little package waiting for me!  I'm wearing them right now, in my pajamas!  I'll take pics whenever it stops raining here and there is some semblence of sunshine.


----------



## Samantha's Collection

*gemibebe*, amazing selections. I want a magnolia montaigne now.

*ouija board*, love your new tote. The color is gorgeous!


----------



## Nymph

Can't wait for pics!!!

The Ferro ballet flats are sooooo cute!


----------



## myindulgence

*ouija* - You're definitely NOT shlepping with that beauty on your shoulder!


----------



## Bunkie

Eugin said:


> Bunkie, when you're typing in a post at the top left corner you'll see the word *B*(next to I and U)*. *Highlight the area you want and then click on *B* and it should be bolded.



Oooh thanks *Eugin*!!


----------



## Bunkie

these pics are not that great; my husband really wasn't paying attention to photo quality! (He was running late for spinning class) My bad for not stuffing the campana and the messenger bag with something before taking them so you can see the true form (the large veneta and the sloane were filled). I mainly wanted to show you guys my Ferro sloane! Yay!! I love LOVE the color.

Here are the 
- Ferro Sloane
- Bianco Large Veneta

_Other two in separate post due to attachment limit_


----------



## Bunkie

_Continued from previous post_
- Medium Ebano Campana (empty; needed to be filled!)
- Noce men's messenger (Had to shop in the men's dept. for a good hands-free bag. Also empty; can't really see the interciatto on the bottom but that's my favorite part)


----------



## Bunkie

_Continued from previous post_
Pic#3 of the last one

Sorry for taking up so many posts!


----------



## catabie

LOVE actions pics, thanks *Bunkie*!

I never tried on a Sloane before and it looks like it's a perfect shoulder bag on you. I bet you are loving the ferro; it sure is pretty.  Also love your large Bianco Veneta, wished I bought the large one instead of the medium.  It's hard to take care of coz mine is slowly turning into a limo color now   Campana is the best, isn't it!  It does look much better when it's filled.  And the messenger bag is cute.  I dont even think I have ever seen one before; they really need to open a boutique here in Tyson's or something.


----------



## valkyrie360

Catabie, thanks for posting!  Your bags are all gorgeous, but I particularly LOVE that sloane.  It is really an amazing color!


----------



## Bunkie

Thanks *catabie*, for your thoughtful comments! 
I think the medium Veneta is very chic and more formal.  Definitely has its own usage occasions over the large!
*valkyrie360* - thank you!  Yes, I love the Ferro!!  I do hope (fingers crossed) they can make my large veneta!!


----------



## valkyrie360

Oops, I meant *Bunkie*!  And, that sloane is moving to the top of my BV lust list!


----------



## Bunkie

valkyrie360 said:


> Oops, I meant *Bunkie*! And, that sloane is moving to the top of my BV lust list!


*valkyrie360*, thanks!  I do think it is lust-worthy.  I stare at it so much that my husband thinks I'm a little loco.


----------



## blugenie

Oh wow Bunkie! Your sloane is   Loves it


----------



## ouija board

Bunkie, that sloane in ferro is lovely!!  Looks very cool on you.  Mmm...and that ebano campana looks so yummy!  I'm a sucker for a campana, my favorite bag!


----------



## uclaboi

Awesome pictures, Bunkie.


----------



## C_24

*Bunkie*! What a nice collection you have! You picked the most gorgeous classic colors and styles (I love Noce and Ebano and the sophistication of the hidden Intrecciato web on the messenger bag) plus the nice Ferro Sloane!


----------



## annie9999

*bunkie*-i love the messenger also.  i always look in the men's area.  i got a great catalano messenger with an outside zip pocket in ebano.  many treasures are hiding there.


----------



## Bunkie

Thank you, *everyone, *for your kind words!!!


----------



## hovercraftier

Wow Bunkie! what nice bags you and your rockin' bod have!


----------



## Syma

Bunkie, all those bags look great on you. What excellent choices!


----------



## Eugin

*GB and OB*: you are both rockin' your carmino bags. I can't wait to go to Saks or the boutique soon when I visit friends in Chicago next month to check it out in real life.

*Bunkie:* the sloane looks great in ferro. Definetely has a chic, casual vibe going on. I am tempted by the bianco veneta but terrified of getting it dirty! I think the campana very classy in ebano. Thanks for sharing all your pics!


----------



## Nymph

What a fab collection, *Bunkie*! Your Ferro Sloane is TDF!!!! You def made the right decision in customising your very own Ferro Veneta!


----------



## Bunkie

Thank you, *hovercrafter, Syma, Eugin* and *Nymph!   *Yes the bianco is fabulous!  I had the same whiteness issues you mentioned but had them addressed right away.


----------



## ms piggy

*Bunkie*, WOW!!! Such eye candies (and I'm not just talking abt the droolicious bags). The Ferro Veneta is truly amazing. Good choice!


----------



## Syma

Me with my
Large Black Campana
Large Carmino Veneta
Medium ebano veneta (which was my first BV that I've had for 2 years)


----------



## Bunkie

*Syma*, I love LOVE your new Carminio veneta!  What a FABULOUS and luxurious drape of color.  And, the other classics are very chic on you as well.  Seriously, great choices!!!


----------



## Syma

Thanks Bunkie :kiss: It is good to contribute to the large veneta club, I know most of the pfrmers favour the medium over the large but I love both.


----------



## valkyrie360

Not me -- I ADORE the large!  Very nice choice!  Gorgeous color!


----------



## catabie

*Syma- *love the Carmino! I am glad you made a purchase that you are happy about.  It's a beautiful color and the size looks perfect on you.  Congratz!


----------



## C_24

*Syma*, all of your bags are classic yet sooooo chic because of the exceelent choice of color!


----------



## ouija board

Syma, what a nice choice of bag.  Your collection is truly gorgeous and classic.


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Bunkie & Syma, you both look FABULOUS in your BV bags!


----------



## Nymph

LOVE LOVE LOVE your Carmino Large Veneta, *Syma*!!! You sure know how to rock your classics!


----------



## Eugin

*Syma,* thank you for sharing your pics. All excellent choices!


----------



## Mystiletto

I finally had a photo taken of one of my BVs.  My very first BV handbag purchase: ebano large veneta  I'll try to post more soon


----------



## ouija board

Now THAT is an action pic!  BV in the grocery store!  Mystiletto, that veneta looks perfect on you! Chic and casual.


----------



## C_24

*Mystiletto*, this is such a great pic! You look so cool with your Veneta and prove that BV bags can be used whenever and wherever!


----------



## ms piggy

*Mystiletto*, what a cute action pic! You rock the Veneta. And you're at my fav section of the grocers - the potato crisps (chips) section!


----------



## uclaboi

Real cute action shot, Mystiletto.  Looking good!


----------



## Lainey

Syma said:


> Me with my
> Large Black Campana
> Large Carmino Veneta
> Medium ebano veneta (which was my first BV that I've had for 2 years)


 
Love all 3 of your bags!!


----------



## catabie

*Mystiletto-*looking chic and casual with your BV--lovely pic!


----------



## Syma

*MYSTILLETO* I love how the large Veneta looks sooo drapey and slouchy on you. I'm so glad I got the large veneta now otherwise I would have been  after I saw your lovely pic.

Thanks *Catabie, C24, Lainey, Eugin, Ouija Board, 24 Faubourg, Valkyrie 360 and Nymph *for all your kind words.


----------



## kab77

*My Stiletto - *This is so cute! BV bag in real life with real action on a real person. and you and your large veneta look so effortlessly chic!


----------



## Nymph

Love how chic you are, even at a grocer's, *Mystiletto*! Ya Veneta rocks!


----------



## Bunkie

*Mystilletto* - wow, i love how the Ebano Veneta drapes on your shoulder!!


----------



## Samantha's Collection

*Bunkie*, gorgeous bags! Abolutely love your Ferro Sloane. They all look beautiful on you.


----------



## Samantha's Collection

*Mystiletto*, great shot. Your picture is making me want a large Veneta. It looks fantastic on you.

*Syma,* all beautiful. Love the Carmino and I especially love the Campana on you.


----------



## valkyrie360

Bunkie said:


> these pics are not that great; my husband really wasn't paying attention to photo quality! (He was running late for spinning class) My bad for not stuffing the campana and the messenger bag with something before taking them so you can see the true form (the large veneta and the sloane were filled). I mainly wanted to show you guys my Ferro sloane! Yay!! I love LOVE the color.
> 
> Here are the
> - Ferro Sloane
> - Bianco Large Veneta
> 
> _Other two in separate post due to attachment limit_



Bunkie, I am so seriously coveting your iron sloane!  Can you tell me what is the drop on that bag?  Is there as much room for it on the shoulder as there is for the veneta?  Do you feel like it holds more than the veneta?  Is the ferro nappa umbria?  Sorry for the zillion questions!  BTW, you look really cute with your BV in your black tee and jeans!  Perfect ensemble!


----------



## Bunkie

valkyrie360 said:


> Bunkie, I am so seriously coveting your iron sloane!  Can you tell me what is the drop on that bag?  Is there as much room for it on the shoulder as there is for the veneta?  Do you feel like it holds more than the veneta?  Is the ferro nappa umbria?  Sorry for the zillion questions!  BTW, you look really cute with your BV in your black tee and jeans!  Perfect ensemble!


*valkyrie360*, you are so sweet.  (Btw, have you ever played the game Starcraft?  For some reason whenever I see Valkyrie I think of the Terran forces in SC.  I have such fond memories of SC.)

I am not certain what the drop is on the bag, but I will definitely try to find out and get back to you when I find my tape measure.
The large veneta is definitely more roomy in the handle/strap/arm/shoulder area than the sloane.  The sloane to me is a closer fit - it fits right underneath my arm.  If you could almost open a large veneta while it's still on your shoulder, this would never be possible on the sloane.  It's also bulkier - as you probably noticed, the large veneta doesn't have a designated "thickness" since it's woven as flat.  However, the Sloane has a square bottom.  
I believe in terms of how much they carry, they carry about the same.
The large veneta is more comfortable; also more casual to me
Yes it is umbria.  I believe that Ferro is an Umbria color (like Old Petra).  That's probably why we don't see them in the venetas.  Also, they only make the Sloane in Umbria (others please correct me if I'm wrong because I could be totally wrong).
To give you an idea, if the napa on the large veneta is buttery soft and gets softer with age, I would say that the umbria/sloane is... supple and waxy.  It feels like the strips of leather are a bit thicker and definitely has that waxy coating on it that the umbrias have.
P.S. I love LOVE my sloane.  I only hope that they can make the large veneta.  They're still waiting to hear the word from Italia.

I hope I was able to help with your questions!  Let us know what you decide!!!


----------



## ms piggy

Bunkie said:


> I believe that Ferro is an Umbria color (like Old Petra).  That's probably why we don't see them in the venetas.



They did make nappa Old Petra in the Veneta (comes with patent stitchings around the sides of the bag). And the colour was lighter and brighter than nappa umbria OP.


----------



## Bunkie

ms piggy said:


> They did make nappa Old Petra in the Veneta (comes with patent stitchings around the sides of the bag). And the colour was lighter and brighter than nappa umbria OP.


Good to know.  I had no idea, thank you.  Has anyone seen a nappa version of the Ferro then?


----------



## valkyrie360

Thanks *Bunkie*, that is extremely helpful and I appreciate you taking the time to analyze your gorgeous bag for me!  No, I've never played Starcraft (not to say I wouldn't though -- have to investigate that one!), I'm an opera singer who specializes in Wagner --  there are quite a few valkryies in his infamous Ring Cycle.  

I will cross my fingers for you that you get your large ferro veneta!  Thank you again!


----------



## catabie

after all these time i finally took some action pics of my ottone cabat.  i guess having the mirror installed really helps to take a full length pic.  

today on the way out for lunch....


----------



## valkyrie360

OMG *Catabie*,  that is absolutely beautiful, as are you!


----------



## C_24

*catabie*, you look fabulous! Nice dress and this gorgeous Cabat, no wonder your mom likes to borrow it ;o)


----------



## ouija board

Gorgeous bag!  It looks so chic on you, and that muted gold really stands out against the black.


----------



## ebruo

Hu ha hu hu ha!!! You need to take me to your breathing classes, because I'm hyperventilating! The cabat looks fab and you look amazing. A very very stylish mum-to-be! Thank you so much for psting the pics and the new mirror looks great!


----------



## ms piggy

*catabie*! You look fantastic and for someone who is about to have a baby. And that Cabat! Do you just toss your items in it or use a hold-all to keep stuff in place?


----------



## uclaboi

*Catabie* - Thanks for posting pics of you and your Cabat.  Very stylish.  You look great!


----------



## catabie

*valkyrie360, C_24, ouija board, ms piggy, ebruo, uclaboi: *thanks for the sweet comments you left!  

*ms piggy* i actually just throw everything in there and did not use a purse organizer but i need to get one anyways because the birkin is so much bigger than the cabat that i have a hard time finding things in there.  i like how porchegirl organized her cabat.


----------



## Mystiletto

Thanks for sharing your gorgeous cabat.  It's just perfect with your outfit


----------



## Mystiletto

Here are some pics of my beloved vintage red woven clutch that I took out for a spin last night along with my red Louboutin peeptoes


----------



## C_24

And yet again, wonderful action shots from you, *mystiletto*! It`s a gorgeous vintage piece! Love the Louboutins and also the Tank!


----------



## ouija board

*thud*

let me pick myself off the floor here, before I say WOW!  What a gorgeous clutch and overall stunning ensemble!


----------



## valkyrie360

That is an absolutely gorgeous clutch and a perfect ensemble!  All eyes had to have been on you!


----------



## catabie

*mystiletto,* thanks for the comment and you look lovely yourself!  the clutch and the shoes were such a wonderful accent to your gorgeous dress.


----------



## mundodabolsa

catabie, is it possible that you're about to have a baby?!  that cabat will make you the mom with the chicest diaper bag ever... I think my life would be complete if I had one. 

and mystiletto, what a PERFECT bag. I adore big clutches like that.  they don't still make something like that, do they?


----------



## ms piggy

Looking tres chic *mystilleto*. Love the vintage clutch! Lucky you to have found it.


----------



## Mystiletto

mundodabolsa said:


> and mystiletto, what a PERFECT bag. I adore big clutches like that. they don't still make something like that, do they?


 
Thank you everyone for your kind comments! I purchased this from ebay a few months ago after many months of stalking for the perfect red bv clutch Boxermom kindly helped me authenticate! The seller had the exact same clutch in vibrant purple that was oh so tempting but I refrained myself.


----------



## oogiewoogie

Love the stunning red classy clutch.  Nice CL's t~!


----------



## oogiewoogie

*Catabie*.. you look awesome with the Ottone..(i think) Cabat!! You look great for being 9 months pregnant t~! SuCh.. a stylish, classy  mommy to Be!


----------



## Samantha's Collection

*Mystilleto*, I love your clutch! Beautiful outfit. I love the graphic design of your dress, and your red clutch looks amazing paired with aqua!


----------



## Samantha's Collection

Wow, *catabie*! You are one chic pregnant lady. Your Cabat looks beautiful on you!


----------



## catabie

*mundodabolsa, oogiewoogie and samantha, *you guys ae so sweet~ i was planning on using the cabat as a baby bag but i am scared of ruining it..

now we need more action pics from you lovely and chic ladies/gents~


----------



## blugenie

*catabie* you look absolutely stunning with your cabat  it was the first time I've really drooled over and started studying that bag!

*mystiletto* your clutch is INCREDIBLE  and it's perfect with your dress and shoes! Is that the infamous American Gigolo red BV clutch??


----------



## valkyrie360

Uhhh...*Catabie*...having a child, I would suggest that you be safe and use something that can take drool, snot, spit, general throw-up, and, well, you know, the other thing (just in case)...


----------



## Bunkie

*mystiletto *- that is simply stunning.  Thank you so much for sharing one more reason to love BV


----------



## Bunkie

*catabie *- that Ottone is just to die for.  It made me for a split second check if I should buy one too!  Wow, and it goes so well with your black ensemble.  Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## uclaboi

Mystiletto - Love the red.


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Ebruo, you crack me up!!

Catabie, HOT MAMA!  You look fabulous!  And what a very special Cabat.

Mystiletto, HOT MAMA #2!  Red makes everything beautiful.


----------



## ms piggy

With Camel Campana on our way to a H event last evening in DvF and CL nude patent Very Prive. Pardon the less than ideal locality. Went straight after work and snapped a quick pic in the ladies when it was empty. I was so wary of people entering and catching this strange person taking pictures in public washrooms. :shame:


----------



## catabie

*blugenie, valkyrie360, Bunkie, and 24, *thanks for  the comment.  you guys made my miserable day more pleasant now 

wow! *ms piggy *looks like wow is the only word i can think of right now.  the campana works so well with your whole outfit..and those CL pumps are so pretty!  i keep dreaming the day i can wear those high heels again...


----------



## Mystiletto

*Ms piggy*, may I be the first to say your outfit is simply stunning?  I love DVF and your dress is complemented beautifully by the gorgeous CLs and of course the lovely camel campana.  

By the way, this is long overdue but I love your previous action shots, especially your beautiful missoni dress and limo veneta  Is the missoni dress from this season?  I have never managed to find a flattering one yet.  The striped patterns always adds unwanted bulk


----------



## C_24

I must say, Diane and Christian should be very happy their dresses and shoes are worn so well by you, *ms p*!


----------



## mundodabolsa

ms piggy your covert picture taking is much appreciated.  if it means we get to see more pictures of your bags, I think you should make posing in public bathrooms a new habit


----------



## ouija board

*ms piggy!* 




I am struck speechless by your beautiful picture, public restroom and all!  The shoes, the twilly, the dress...and that CAMPANA!  Gorgeous!


----------



## uclaboi

*ms piggy*, you've got style!  Stunning outfit.


----------



## Bunkie

*ms piggy*, very nice ensemble, and I love how you wear your bags!  That Camel campana looks very tasteful on you.  And, I do admire how you did take the photo in the ladies' room with onlookers - it just goes to show that you will go out of your way to share with your fellow tPFers so we don't miss out!!  Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Samantha's Collection

*ms piggy*, I love it. The bag, the shoes, the dress. Gorgeous classic style! I really like the size of the medium Campana.


----------



## mrsDIY88

*ms piggy*, stunning ensemble! 

i don't know why i haven't thought about it before that the BV camel and the CL nude patent are perfect matches for each other!

great look! 

keep 'em coming! (even if in public bathrooms)
you shouldn't worry what people think -- it's obviously a great outfit.


----------



## Bunkie

Another 'Ferro In Action' for y'all - my most recent purchase, the Karung (watersnake) Knot Clutch.  I do love it so!  It is my very first evening clutch!!
(P.S. that wristband is the Bodybugg, my calorie burning counter, I'm never supposed to take it off; excuse the dissonance with the otherwised staged ensemble)


----------



## mlbags

Yeah, Ms Pg, you've got style... even the public restroom you chose to take the pic was chosen with style!!!  Thanks, got to see your Campana in action at last.... love it, love your whole ensemble.


----------



## mlbags

*Bunkie*, your Knot's totally TDF !!!  Ferro is such a stunning grey and .... (lost FOR words)..... WOW!  Thanks so much for sharing, especially this is one of the very few Knots in action pics.  Thanks, thanks, thanks!


----------



## Bunkie

*mlbags*, thanks for your kind words!  I noticed some others posting clutches here, and I'm so glad we're adding to the mix of gorgeous hobos.


----------



## ms piggy

Thanks everyone for the sweet words, sure makes a girl's day. 

*catabie* - very soon, you'd be able to wear those killer heels again. All the best, C, for the birth of your baby. 

*Mystiletto* - I think the Missoni is from last season. With that figure, you would not have any prob in M. Try the lighter knits, that way it does not add extra bulk. 

Claus, *mundodabalsa*, *uclaboi*, *Samantha's*, *mlbags* - :kiss:

*ob* - time for more action pics from you girl 

*mrsDIY88* - Camel and CL nude patent goes really well, both are warm neutral 

*Bunkie* - Thanks for sharing rare action pics of the knot clutch. It's awesome. Even your band matches the colour. Could you post as close up pic of the knot? (OT, judging from the action pics before and now, your weight plan is working, you look fab!)


----------



## Bunkie

*ms piggy *- thanks so much for your kind words, and for the comment on the Bodybugg, you are too funny and sweet.  

Here are the knot close-ups you wanted to see.  One is of the front and the other the back.  The interior is gold.


----------



## ouija board

Bunkie, you look great!  And your knot clutch too beautiful for words!  I think I'd be going out every evening just so I could use that clutch!


----------



## ouija board

ms piggy, sorry no action pics from me lately.  I've been feeling chunky, kind of in a blah mood where none of my clothes look good on me.  I'll try to take pics of my campana.  It is now soft and slouchy, accessorized with it's very own H pocket square!


----------



## ms piggy

^ Oh, *ob*, I know how it feels with those off days. Looking forward to seeing that -worthy Limo Campana of yours with the H pochette.


----------



## ms piggy

Bunkie said:


> Here are the knot close-ups you wanted to see. One is of the front and the other the back. The interior is gold.


 
Thanks for the pics, you made a wonderful choice.


----------



## Nymph

Oy! Work's been killer, and I've missed everyone so!

*catabie* - You have my DREAM bag, and you look fabulous with it 

*miss piggy* - Now I'm always gonna be looking for strange women with killer outfits and bv bags snapping pics at themselves in washrooms 

*Bunkie* -  What an amazing looking knot!!!


----------



## uclaboi

*Bunkie* - Congrats on getting the knot clutch.  You look really good!


----------



## Bunkie

*ouija board, ms piggy, Nymph*, and *uclaboi* - thanks for your thumbs up.  Now I need to come up with excuses to wear this!!!


----------



## ms piggy

Bunkie said:


> *ouija board, ms piggy, Nymph*, and *uclaboi* - thanks for your thumbs up. Now I need to come up with excuses to wear this!!!


 
Date night with DH at a fine restaurant would do just :okay:.


----------



## Samantha's Collection

Wow, Bunkie! Your gorgeous new clutch is a stunner. I really love the color.


----------



## wig2903

Looking quite elegant with the knot clutch and dress Bunkie


----------



## ouija board

I figured it's been awhile since I've posted action shots, so here goes! 
Medium campana in limo, Hermes pouchette (Eperon D'Or) worn as choker, BV ferro flats not seen in pic (I don't have a full length mirror!)


----------



## C_24

^*ouija*, you look great. The Campana and the pochette complement each other so well! Just too bad that we don`t get to see your Ferro flats!


----------



## ms piggy

*ob*, looking good!  Your Limo Campana never fails to make me  and the pochette really ups the chic factor.


----------



## Nymph

*ouija*, how about some action pics of just your feet in the ferro flats?


----------



## Mystiletto

*OB* that is a stunning outfit!


----------



## Eugin

Sorry, I'm playing catch up here!

*Catabie*: you are definetely rockin' that Cabat!

*Mystilleto*: I love a pop of red accessories(shoes, clutch) into an outfit. It always adds a nice touch.

*mspiggy*: the campana and the CL nude heels are a perfect match. Love DVF dresses too(very comfy)

*Bunkie*: the ferro clutch looks very classy with black. I've got to break out of black clutches with black dresses habit.

*OB*: Your campana and Hermes scarf go so well together. I always marvel how the tpf girls can do wonders with scarves.


----------



## birkinlover

Bunkie said:


> *ms piggy *- thanks so much for your kind words, and for the comment on the Bodybugg, you are too funny and sweet.
> 
> Here are the knot close-ups you wanted to see. One is of the front and the other the back. The interior is gold.


Your clutch is such a beauty!  Classic!


----------



## catabie

*Bunkie*--i love your clutch, if you ever get tired of that beauty, let me know 

*OB-- *campana in limo is so elegant! i bet it goes so well with your ferro flats. 

ok-pic taken in DC with mom the past weekend.
i am holding the cabat and my mom is holding the camel campana which now belongs to her.  i have used it probably twice but she wants it so i just gave it to her


----------



## C_24

*catabie*, you are officially the cutest BV-mother-plus-daughter-who-is-soon-to-be-a-mother couple ever!


----------



## Mystiletto

*catabie *both you and are mom look lovely and oh so chic! i love your cute outfits with the stunning bags.   how sweet of you to pass your campana to your mom!


----------



## Eugin

*Catabie*, you and your mom look great. You are a very kind and sweet daughter to pass along your campana to your mom.


----------



## mundodabolsa

catabie, your picture only reminds me how much I want a damm cabat. 

I'm going to start saving NOW. 

p.s. how cute and chic do you look? I'm amazed, I'd love to look that put together everyday, nevermind 9 months pregnant! my parents live in nova, now i know when I'm in town, when I see a beautiful mom with a little baby walking around with a gorgeous cabat, it's you.


----------



## ms piggy

*C*, you're the loveliest daughter! You and mom are so sweet together. Kinda makes me miss my mom too. I really wish I could go back to visit her more.

Btw, you look so ready to pop.


----------



## java_addict

*Catabie*, nice pic! Both you and your mom look very stylish. 
How many days are you overdue?


----------



## ouija board

*C_24, mspiggy, nymph, mystilleto, catabie, birkinlover, eugin--*thanks guys!!!!!!  I love my campana so much, and it looks so pretty with it's scarf!


----------



## Bunkie

*ouija board *- I love how that campana drapes on you!

*catabie -* nice pic!  It's so cute that both of you are wearing BVs.  Lovely location too - in front of Sequoia on the Potomac in Georgetown?


----------



## mundodabolsa

Bunkie said:


> *catabie -* nice pic!  It's so cute that both of you are wearing BVs.  Lovely location too - in front of Sequoia on the Potomac in Georgetown?



I'm not catabie but it looks like you're right, Sequoia was the "where you go for prom" restaurant of my youth


----------



## avery

I just finished going through this entire thread and I just wanted to say that you ladies and gents all look amazing with your BVs!! I am a BV newbie, but you are really making me want one!


----------



## Nymph

Welcome to the BV sub, and to all the enablers here *avery*! It won't be long until we outfit you with _the_ perfect BV


----------



## avery

Thanks! I actually succumbed to a large black veneta yesterday (went for a classic for the first one), which will hopefully be arriving soon so I can post it up here!


----------



## ms piggy

^ Congrats *avery*! Do start and a thread for your bag and share with us. Everyone's BV bag deserves a thread of it own.


----------



## Nymph

Oh wow! You sure work fast!

Be waiting for pics!


----------



## ms piggy

Poudre Cocker had some air time recently and here are some action pics with her - casual Sat out to visit a friend in a Warehouse dress (pardon the messy room background) and after a day at work in Zara top and Massimo Dutti pencil skirt with H belt


----------



## mundodabolsa

ms piggy you look so beautiful! 

the bag is equally perfect with both outfits despite the contrast in styles, what cute looks


----------



## gglvs2shop

the bag looks fabulous on you, ms piggy!!!!


----------



## snowtire

*ms piggy* you always look so amazing!!! 

you make me want a poudre cocker so badly, just as your black RG does...lol

btw i took the plunge and ordered the RG...expected ship date is in november! ohh the wait...


----------



## Syma

Ms Piggy you look tres chic! Love your poudre what a lovely neutral blush colour


----------



## ouija board

Ms piggy, stylish as usual.  I love seeing your poudre cocker bag in action; it was one of the bags that drew me to BV in the first place.


----------



## Nymph

Loves your Zara shirt, *miss p*! You always look _so_ put together!


----------



## rox_rocks

*ms piggy* - you look stunning! as usual...


----------



## jane

Spent the day in West Seattle yesterday, looking at neighborhoods and getting excited about living there someday. We stopped at a neighborhood cafe that sells coffee and cupcakes. I decided to snap a pic of my noce pyramid with my chocolate lavender cupcake 







one more...


----------



## blugenie

^^LOL! Mmmmmm, cup-cake!

Jane, glad to hear you are enjoying Seattle - looks & sounds like a lovely day there, and that's MY kind of action shot! LOL! Your pyramid looks gorgeous as ever glistening in the sun


----------



## jane

Thanks! It has broken in SO nicely, and is so perfectly slouchy and soft now.

It's supposed to rain all week here though, so I may have to put her in the closet for a while and swap out for my trusty damier saleya.


----------



## ouija board

Mmmm...chocolate cupcake and noce BV...yummy!  It does look perfectly broken in and slouchy.


----------



## catabie

*ms p-* you have such a nice figure.  i like the pencil skirt paired with the ruffle blouse-looks cute and very sophisticated 

*jane-*the pyramid matches the color scheme of the cupcake and coffee!  i think the first picture would look great as a wallpaper.


----------



## Mystiletto

stunning outfits *ms. piggy*! 

* jane* mmmmm both the cupcakes and pyramid look oh so luscious


----------



## Nymph

What a gorgeous first pic, *jane*!!! I don't have the "eye" for photo composition, so I dearly appreciate pics that are shot well. 

Dang! I wants me some cupcakes now!! (For the Singaporean ladies, it's an especially terrible temptation, cos Marmalade Pantry is just downstairs!)


----------



## mlbags

*jane*, you are making me want a Pyramid all the more now!  They both look sooooo yummy!  You have a good eye for picture taking I must say.  BTW, is it possible to post a pic of you wearing the Pyramid?  Can't wait to see more pics on how the Pyramid falls against one's body.

Glad to hear you are enjoying Seattle and wishing you the very best in settling down.


----------



## ms piggy

*jane*, that is a seriously luscious pic! Both the bag and cake! Love the shadow effect. Look straight out of a mag photo shoot.


----------



## jane

Thanks you guys!

I will try to get my husband to take my picture this week with my pyramid. It's supposed to rain every day, but I may still get some good light on the porch...


----------



## H-Less

jane said:


> Spent the day in West Seattle yesterday, looking at neighborhoods and getting excited about living there someday. We stopped at a neighborhood cafe that sells coffee and cupcakes. I decided to snap a pic of my noce pyramid with my chocolate lavender cupcake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more...


 Nuf Said...


----------



## Bunkie

*ms piggy*, reading the descriptions that go with the lovely photos of your perfect ensembles reminds me of listening to one of those a.m. talk show hosts describing a painting or art.  No, I'm serious - you have a deep love for fashion and it really shows.  Thanks for always sharing


----------



## Bunkie

*jane*, what an artistic photo.  I love how you can really see the texture of the noce.  It's actually yummier looking than the cupcake.


----------



## mrsDIY88

*mspiggy*, great outfits. it really shows how you take the effort and care to put on outfits that are so pulled-together and yet so effortless. 

*jane*, noce + coffee + cupcakes = combination made in heaven!


----------



## kopibaby

jane said:


> Spent the day in West Seattle yesterday, looking at neighborhoods and getting excited about living there someday. We stopped at a neighborhood cafe that sells coffee and cupcakes. I decided to snap a pic of my noce pyramid with my chocolate lavender cupcake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more...


 

jane - another pic of yours that i will never get tired of looking at.


----------



## kopibaby

ms piggy said:


> Poudre Cocker had some air time recently and here are some action pics with her - casual Sat out to visit a friend in a Warehouse dress (pardon the messy room background) and after a day at work in Zara top and Massimo Dutti pencil skirt with H belt


 
i like your zara top! preeetty...preeetty!


----------



## rox_rocks

here's my ottone cabat in action...finally!

sorry for taking too long...:shame:


----------



## mlbags

rox_rocks said:


> here's my ottone cabat in action...finally!
> 
> sorry for taking too long...:shame:


 
WOW!  It's beautiful.  Really TDF!  You realy rock, rox-rocks!  Isn't the colour simply awesome?

You know, tho' I appreciate the workmanship of the Cabat, I've always thought that this will never be the bag for me.

Somehow, now I've seen quite a few Cabats in action here (you all wear the Cabat so well), I can feel my heart swaying, whispering that perhaps a Cabat is worth acquiring!  

May I know it this is a medium, and how tall are you, Rox-Rocks?


----------



## ouija board

mlbags said:


> You know, tho' I appreciate the workmanship of the Cabat, I've always thought that this will never be the bag for me.
> 
> Somehow, now I've seen quite a few Cabats in action here (you all wear the Cabat so well), I can feel my heart swaying, *whispering that perhaps a Cabat is worth acquiring*!


 You and me both, mlbags!  I love how that cabat looks on you, rox_rocks, and the color makes it all the more stunning.


----------



## ms piggy

Fantastic *rox_rocks*, you wear the Cabat so well. It's perfect on you.   

*mlbags*, if my memory serves me, this is the mini Cabat or Asian size. I believe Singapore is poise to receive some shipment soon of the Ottone Cabats in Nov for the Cruise 2007/08 collection.


----------



## ms piggy

rox_rocks said:


> here's my ottone cabat in action...finally!
> 
> sorry for taking too long...:shame:



I know where this pic is taken . Looks like someone had fun at the H store.  Well done! Love the Evelyne, is that Etoupe? And we have the same brown twilly!


----------



## mlbags

ms piggy said:


> *mlbags*, if my memory serves me, this is the mini Cabat or Asian size. I believe Singapore is poise to receive some shipment soon of the *Ottone Cabats* in Nov for the Cruise 2007/08 collection.


 
Ottone Cabats, Ottone Cabats ..... pls don't tell me, I won't be able to resist..... can't afford them !!!  Help, I need to hide from them.... and from Ms Piggy.... she's just too informative......  Having said this, whether I can afford it or not, I guess I must not miss the chance of seeing an Ottone Cabat IRL.... don't think one gets to see this often.... .

Oh, BTW, saw some Cabats in the boutiuqe today..... in patent leather.... eh, I must say they don't look nice, kinda of very stiff and plasticky looking..... anyone seen this and like them?  Tell me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Mid-

oh my goodness *rox_rocks*, your cabat is simply fantastic on you!! 
and what a lovely size it is. thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ms piggy

mlbags said:


> Ottone Cabats, Ottone Cabats ..... pls don't tell me, I won't be able to resist..... can't afford them !!!  Help, I need to hide from them.... and from Ms Piggy.... she's just too informative......  Having said this, whether I can afford it or not, I guess *I must not miss the chance of seeing an Ottone Cabat IRL*.... don't think one gets to see this often.... .
> 
> Oh, BTW, saw some Cabats in the boutiuqe today..... in patent leather.... eh, I must say they don't look nice, kinda of very stiff and plasticky looking..... anyone seen this and like them?  Tell me if I'm wrong.



Yes, you must see the Ottone Cabat, it's truly TDF. Oops.  And I agree abt the patent Cabats. Big no no.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I'm having a minor heart attack here rox_rocks, will comment later when I've recovered...


----------



## C_24

Oh, *rox_rocks*, the picture is perfection. Amazing background, gorgeous you and drool-worthy Cabat! Congrats!


----------



## Syma

What an amazing Cabat rox rocks!! You look fantastic with it. Does anyone know if the ottone cabats are only coming to Singapore or will they be available to europe as well??


----------



## rox_rocks

I'm blushing from all your compliments...

Thank you *mlbags*, *ms piggy*, *mid-*, *mundodabolsa*, *C_24* and *Syma* for your kind words.

*mlbags* - it is the asian size cabat as ms piggy mentioned, and yup, the SA in HongKong did say that they will be back in Nov for the 2007/2008 Cruise collection...as for my height, well...I'm not tall at all, about 5'3"+/-...let's just say I'm petite that's why this size is just right for me...I really think the cabat is for everyone and I am sure you too can carry it very well...go on...try it out 

*ms piggy* - as usual.. you're on the spot again! yes, I'm guilty!:shame: had a ball shopping in Macau and HongKong...I'm still trying to catch up though so I will post more pictures later when I get the chance

*mundodabolsa* - I think I might have to join you in the recovery room here...my purse needs to go to the ICU due to the shopping bug that hit me very recently


----------



## mlbags

ms piggy said:


> ........*mlbags*, if my memory serves me, this is the mini Cabat or *Asian size*.


 


ms piggy said:


> Yes, you must see the Ottone Cabat, it's truly TDF. Oops.  And I agree abt the *patent Cabats*. Big no no.


 
ms piggy, tho' I didn't like the patent Cabats in BV Taka, I do like that size..... so would you say *rox_rocks* Cabat is the same size as the patent one? Geez... if it is, ... I'm starting to get very very excited .......

BTW, *ms piggy*, are you going to sound the siren once the Ottone Cabats are in Singapore ??!!! 




rox_rocks said:


> ............*mlbags* - it is the asian size cabat as *ms piggy* mentioned, ............well...I'm not tall at all, about 5'3"+/-...let's just say I'm petite that's why this size is just right for me...I really think the cabat is for everyone and I am sure you too can carry it very well...go on...try it out


 
I'm 5'2" and I'm also petite, so that size Cabat may look good on me too ???
Oooh.... you horrid enablers, *ms piggy* & *rox_rocks*!!!


----------



## ouija board

mlbags said:


> BTW, *ms piggy*, are you going to sound the siren once the Ottone Cabats are in Singapore ??!!!
> /quote]
> 
> Yes! Yes!  Please sound the siren so I too can hear it half way around the world!   I was NOT interested in the cabat until all you ottone cabat owners started posting pics of your bags!  And I especially love the asian size.


----------



## mlbags

ouija board said:


> mlbags said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, *ms piggy*, are you going to sound the siren once the Ottone Cabats are in Singapore ??!!!
> /quote]
> 
> Yes! Yes! Please sound the siren so I too can hear it half way around the world! *I was NOT interested in the cabat until all you ottone cabat owners started posting pics of your bags!* And I especially love the asian size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sentiments, EXACTLY! :shame:
Click to expand...


----------



## Mystiletto

Late to the party thanks to a busy week at work (oh why must work get in the way of BV ush, thanks for sharing your stunning action pic *rox_rocks*! I thought the asian sized cabat would be tiny but it looks just right on you   Can't wait to see your lovely haul


----------



## Bunkie

*rox_rocks* - simply stunning.  Please feel free to post more pics!  I can't get enough of that luscious color.  And it looks great on you, and the size so simply chic.


----------



## kopibaby

Mystiletto said:


> Late to the party thanks to a busy week at work (oh why must work get in the way of BV ush, thanks for sharing your stunning action pic *rox_rocks*! I thought the *asian sized cabat* would be tiny but it looks just right on you  Can't wait to see your lovely haul


 
pardon the ignorance - but can someone help to shed some light:
there are asian sized cabat and non-asian sized cabat? does it mean that the former is available only in asia? :shame: whats the difference?


----------



## ms piggy

kopibaby said:


> pardon the ignorance - but can someone help to shed some light:
> there are asian sized cabat and non-asian sized cabat? does it mean that the former is available only in asia? :shame: whats the difference?



The standard Cabat comes in medium and large (think there could be extra large as well). Yes, in Asia only, there is the mini Cabat which is slightly smaller than the medium (shorter in terms of length only). Presumably made for smaller build (generally) Asians.


----------



## kopibaby

oooh.....i see. sounds coolz....

thanks a lot for the info, *ms piggy* **! 

hmmm....i can so imagine myself carrying an asian cabat...


----------



## catabie

rox_rocks said:


> here's my ottone cabat in action...finally!
> 
> sorry for taking too long...:shame:


 

woohoo

congratz *rox-rocks*

absolutely breath-taking!!! love the asian size cabat on you.  are you using a purse organizer for your cabat?  i have been contamplating on buying one but have not decided which one to get.

Do show us what else you have scored in HK and Macau


----------



## armcandyaddict

rox_rocks: that ottone cabat looks ab-fab on you!

ms piggy: would you happen to know if the ottone will be available in singapore in other designs? if an ottone large veneta is in existence i am definitely going to get my hands on one! thanks heaps!


----------



## ms piggy

armcandyaddict said:


> ms piggy: would you happen to know if the ottone will be available in singapore in other designs? if an ottone large veneta is in existence i am definitely going to get my hands on one! thanks heaps!


 
Hi *armcandyaddict*, welcome to the BV board. I believe the Ottone would only be available in the Cabat from now on, as reported by *boxermom* in one of her threads, http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/interesting-info-on-ottone-188285.html

I think the Ottone colour was only ever made in goat skin. Aside from the Cabat, it was also made in the Sloane, wallets, make up pouch/clutch and small accessories, but not in the Veneta (which usually is made in lambskin) or other designs.


----------



## armcandyaddict

ms piggy: thanks so much for the valuable info, although it means i won't be able to get a veneta in ottone.

it's great to be here at the bv forum, i've learnt so much from everyone here!


----------



## Bunkie

Recently I purchased three BV bags (2 hobos 1 satchel) and one wallet which I haven't shown.  When sharing, for your benefit I wanted to spread them out so they'd be truly *action* pics instead of boom boom boom one after the other in the same sitting, like my last set I did with the ferro sloane, but somehow I can't seem to get away from my silly white wall!  In any event, so here is the large veneta in noce.


----------



## ms piggy

Gorgeous *Bunkie *(read as one word)! You're one hot lady, what I'd do to have such a sexy bod like you.


----------



## kopibaby

great action pics! *bunkie*!
i am sooo droooling over the noce!


----------



## mlbags

*bunkie*, you wear the large Veneta amazingly well.... your colour co-ordination is superb and it really brings out the Noce colour.... I always suspect that Noce do sometimes looks dull and muddy but this does not appear to be so on you!  Yes, your bod is also TDF!


----------



## Bunkie

*ms piggy *and *mlbags*,* *... 
*kopibaby* - thank you!!  I love the Noce color more and more.


----------



## armcandyaddict

bunkie: you look terrific! the large just sits so gracefully on you. you have completely convinced me that my next bv MUST be a large veneta!


----------



## rox_rocks

catabie said:


> ...absolutely breath-taking!!! love the asian size cabat on you. *are you using a purse organizer for your cabat?* i have been contamplating on buying one but have not decided which one to get...


 
Thanks *catabie*, and yes, I use a cosmetic case as an organizer and my SA suggested that I try using the pouch that came with the cosmetic case to organize my things and that has worked well for me. I put the small stuff in the cosmetic case then I put my wallet and other things in the pouch with it. 

The cabat is probably one of my favourite BV styles, I had to help myself from getting another one in Hong Kong, lucky I saw the Milano montaigne 
You should definitely try it out. 

*Mystiletto*, *Bunkie*, *catabie *and *armcandyaddict* - thanks for your compliments 

and *Bunkie*...you look absolutely gorgeous with your veneta....WOW!


----------



## C_24

*Bunkie*, really great action pics!! Do show us the other bags to, will ya?


----------



## Syma

*Bunkie*, LOVE your veneta, you look so chic!


----------



## catabie

Bunkie said:


> Recently I purchased three BV bags (2 hobos 1 satchel) and one wallet which I haven't shown. When sharing, for your benefit I wanted to spread them out so they'd be truly *action* pics instead of boom boom boom one after the other in the same sitting, like my last set I did with the ferro sloane, but somehow I can't seem to get away from my silly white wall! In any event, so here is the large veneta in noce.


 

i love it! the color looks a lot lighter than shown in the picture. it actually looks kinda like camel.  *Bunkie:* please shower us with more actions pictures and you should post an update of your BV collection.  it seems like it has grown quite quickly


----------



## ouija board

Bunkie, lovely bag and it hangs so gracefully off your shoulder.  I am liking the large veneta more and more solely based on everyone's action pics.  Um, I think we need a family picture of all your BV, just to keep track!


----------



## Bunkie

Thanks you guys - you guys are so sweet and so generous with your compliments...

As promised here is the second of the three purchases - the black old ball I got from Saks during the recent F&F event:


----------



## ms piggy

*Bunkie*, love the Ball on you, PERFECT. So is your figure! *wolf whistles*


----------



## armcandyaddict

wow *bunkie*, you are looking good! love how the ball has that relaxed look when you carry it. lovely!


----------



## Bunkie

*ms piggy*, thanks.  Remind me to read your sweet comments the next time I need a self-esteem boost. 

*armycandyaddict *- thank you.  I didn't realize how "relaxed" the bag looked until I bought it - I was hoping for more of a structured look, and it does do that too, but usually only when standing, not worn.  Still, I do like it.


----------



## armcandyaddict

and *bunkie*, just wanted to let you know that you have completely inspired me to go get my own large veneta. i've placed an order with my seller and she tells me it's arriving on sat... i can't wait!

btw, i decided on the ebano because i wanted an iconic bv in a classic colour. hope that it's the right choice.


----------



## kopibaby

armcandyaddict said:


> and *bunkie*, just wanted to let you know that you have completely inspired me to go get my own large veneta. i've placed an order with my *seller* and she tells me it's arriving on sat... i can't wait!
> 
> btw, i decided on the ebano because i wanted an iconic bv in a classic colour. hope that it's the right choice.


 
ebano is nice! definitely a  choice! good for you! 

your seller meaning?


----------



## Bunkie

*armycandyaddict*, that's awesome, congratulations!!  I know that you will love the large veneta.  This is my second, my other one is in bianco, and I loved the white one so much that I was a bit wistful that I couldn't use that one more "freely" (e.g., with jeans, and just more frequently) as the white color is just harder to wear and more susceptible to wear (no pun intended!).  You will love the Ebano for the rich, rich color, but also because it is one of the softer colors (I do believe they all feel different due to the way the vegetable dyes work on the lambskin weave), will soften even more when worn, and, the best is that it's less high maintenance in terms of dirt than the lighter colors.  I'm so excited for you and I do hope you post pics when it arrives!  Countdown till Saturday!


----------



## kopibaby

*bunkie*,
i like the waves in your hair!!
oops...and oh, the ball......looks awesome on you! its totally fits with your body and kinda "melts" into it...so its like you and the bag are one....
nice!!


----------



## armcandyaddict

thanks so much *bunkie* for the support and encouragement. i will most definitely post pics when i receive my baby. with your pearls of wisdom i can now buy with complete confidence and know that i will be getting a bv i will cherish in the long run.

*kopibaby*: by seller i mean the lady who orders my bags. she gets them straight from her suppliers in italy.


----------



## catabie

*Bunkie- *you look effortlessly chic; the ball bag looks perfect on you!


----------



## Mystiletto

*Bunkie *you are rocking that veneta and old ball


----------



## Bunkie

*kopibaby, catabie *and *Mystiletto*, thanks for your sweet words.

*armycandyaddict *- we'll all be waiting with bated breath!

Here is the third item purchased.  I got this from this past Columbus Day sale shipped from the BV outlet in Woodbury.  It's the accordion lambskin bag/satchel in Noce (umbria).  Does anyone know if there is a more formal name for it?

Btw, this is the same size as the one currently in stores in the black/patent (they call it the Matte & Shine, sounds like a shampoo name to me).  I think that the one with the patent blend will not fold/fan in as easily due to the structure of the patent, but this will give you guys an idea of how the accordion is supposed to look when it's *not* being supported by a floor/something under it.  It takes a while to get used to, IMO, but I am liking it more.


----------



## mlbags

*Bunkie*, again, another gorgeous BV..... ooh, the Accordion looks smoochy soft, wish I can reach out and stroke her!

Happy for you, *Bunkie*.  A very wise buy, as all BVs are!


----------



## java_addict

*Bunkie*, great action pics!  over your new purchases.


----------



## ouija board

Bunkie, you have done very well at the sales lately!  Love your current collection, and again, I'm waiting anxiously for a view of your ferro veneta whenever it arrives!


----------



## Nymph

You must be a happy camper with all your gorgeous new BVs, *Bunkie*! And rightfully so! They all look amazing on you


----------



## Bunkie

Thanks you guys.  I'm feeling a little embarrassed that my pics have been hogging the last few pages.  Someone else please post your lovelies!


----------



## armcandyaddict

*Bunkie*, please keep them coming - we don't mind in the least as they are such fab finds. And you look great modelling them! 

It's only Thursday and I am going absolutely nuts waiting for Sat! Arrrggggghhhh... grant me patience!


----------



## rox_rocks

another gorgeous BV *bunkie*...effortless chic, I must say....lovely!


----------



## Bunkie

*rox*, thank you  
*armycandyaddict* - aw it'll be worth the wait.  You're in Singapore, so there it's already Thursday.  Two more days to go!  I'm also waiting on a clutch too (not a BV so I wrote about it in the "latest buys" thread) and I think my wait is well into early next week!!  I can't wait to see pics of your Ebano large veneta!  Be prepared for some seriously sexy draping action going on over your shoulders.


----------



## uclaboi

Great buy, Bunkie!


----------



## mlbags

armcandyaddict said:


> *Bunkie*, please keep them coming - we don't mind in the least as they are such fab finds. And you look great modelling them!  Unquote
> ..........*I agee.. keep them coming, I'm jealous, not of your hogging, but of your BV lovelies..... *
> 
> It's only Thursday and I am going absolutely nuts waiting for Sat! Arrrggggghhhh... grant me patience!


 
*I've lost you here, ACA. What's coming on Sat ??? I'm getting excited.....*


----------



## kopibaby

she ordered a veneta!! she mentioned in an earlier post, cant rem whether this thread or another one!!


----------



## armcandyaddict

yes *mlbags*, i ordered a large veneta in ebano, and it's arriving sat! the wait is just excruciating...

and *bunkie*, you are making me pine even more with such a luscious description of my arriving baby. and you have my complete moral support while waiting on your clutch!


----------



## C_24

Oh, *Bunkie*, I love this thread. Whenever I keep coming back here after a coule of days offline, I get another one of your beautiful action pics! The Accordion satchel looks so good!


----------



## armcandyaddict

hi everyone, the wait is over. my baby has finally arrived...


----------



## hovercraftier

^the ebano looks great on you and looks very comfortable, armcandyaddict!


----------



## mlbags

*aca*, alright, you rock with your large Ebano Veneta girl!  Isn't she lovely and doesn't she feels luxurious?  Is this your first BV.

BTW, may I know how tall are you?  The large looks perfect on you.

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## armcandyaddict

thanks so much, *hovercraftier *and *mlbags*.

and yes, this baby is lovely, comfortable, luxurious and everything i could ever wish for in a bag! and yes, it's my 1st bv so i'm really happy i scored such an iconic bag in such a classic colour. i'm 5'10", btw.


----------



## ms piggy

*aca*, the large Veneta is perfect on you. And you're tall, lol (seems like we have quite a few tall BV lovers in Singapore . I love the teddy bear behind you.


----------



## rox_rocks

lookin' fab *aca*...it totally suits you!


----------



## catabie

*Bunkie*: love your satchel! keep them coming...what color is this if you dont mind me asking?

*aca: *congratulations on your first BV. The large veneta looks fab on you! You did extremely well on the first piece and trust us, it will definitely not be the last piece.


----------



## armcandyaddict

thanks for all the positive feedback, *ms piggy*, *rox_rocks* and *catabie*. i'm turning red. :shame:

yup *ms piggy*, i'm pretty tall for an asian girl, and because of that it's tough to shop for clothes and shoes. i can totally see why a taller girl would love bv - the clean, classic designs and colours tend to complement a taller stature when compared with the more girlish, embellished look of some other labels like gucci and dior. after this 1st purchase i've become a complete fan of bv - am on the hunt for a wallet next. the adorable teddy you see is a gift from my boyfriend.


----------



## Bunkie

*armycandyaddict* - oh, I love the veneta on you!!  I can already tell it's still so new by the way it sits - and soon enough, it will really, really soften and mold to your body.  You will love it!!!  And you wear the color really, really well.  Congratulations!!

P.S. *catabie* - thank you!  It is noce umbria.  Let me know if you want me to PM you a close-up if you are interested (there is one on bluefly)


----------



## boxermom

Great action pics, Bunkie and armcandyaddict!  I have 2 Ebano bags (Campana and the old Ball Bag) but nothing in Noce.   will have to look closer at the Noce bags next time.


----------



## Eugin

*Bunkie*, oh my. . . you wear all your new bags very well!  I really like the noce veneta. I think that color is growing on me! 

* Armcandyaddict*, I'm glad you are enjoying your first BV.


----------



## Syma

Me with my Old Petra Sloane, I've posted close up pics of the Sloane in the main thread. BTW *Armcandyaddict* I can't see your pics with your lovely veneta!


----------



## mlbags

*syma, *the Sloane looks gorgeous on you, and don't we love the colour OP?  Thanks for posting the pic for us to drool....!


----------



## armcandyaddict

hi *syma*, i'm posting the pics again so hopefully you see them this time.


----------



## Syma

Wowza Armcandyaddict, that veneta looks so luscious, and the perfect size for you. I love the way the large veneta drapes on the shoulder. You look gorgeous with it.


----------



## rox_rocks

beautiful *syma*! the sloane suits you perfectly 

I love the colour too...


----------



## catabie

*syma, *congrats on your sloane. it's beautiful! i love how it drapes over your shoulder so nicely.


----------



## Syma

Thank you, *MLbags*, *Catabie* and *Rox* *Rocks*!


----------



## Bunkie

*Syma*, the color is absolutely stunning on you.  Congratulations on a great new buy!!


----------



## hovercraftier

Syma, that bag is beautiful and so are you!


----------



## Nymph

*Syma* - your Sloane is AMAZING!!! I'd forgotten how good Old Petra looks, and then wham bang! 

*armcandyaddict* - Congrats on your first BV! Aren't large Venetas the best? Don't wait too long to start planning for your second BV!


----------



## armcandyaddict

thanks, *syma* and *nymph*. i am loving my veneta more and more each day!


----------



## Mystiletto

Since I was snapping a pic for the car portraits thread, I might as well post my outfit.  It is getting chilly in the Northeast!


----------



## catabie

*mystiletto:* you look casual and effortlessly chic.  I love how the ebano large veneta looks on your frame.  love those boots too btw!


----------



## BookerMoose

catabie said:


> *mystiletto:* you look casual and effortlessly chic.  I love how the ebano large veneta looks on your frame.  love those boots too btw!



Couldn't have said it better myself!  And I really do love ebano more the more I see it in action...  I love noce too but the two are just so different and each so wonderful in its own different way!


----------



## Bunkie

catabie said:


> *mystiletto:* you look casual and effortlessly chic.  I love how the ebano large veneta looks on your frame.  love those boots too btw!



I also totally agree!  *Mystiletto*, I love the casual chic look you have going on, and yes I do love those boots as well, very stylish indeed.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## uclaboi

*mystiletto* - I agree w/ *catabie* and *bunkie*, too!  You wear the veneta so well!


----------



## abi319

Just really happy to have her!!!(pardon the mess!!)


----------



## kiss_p

abi319 - we only look at bags in a picture and it's beautiful!


----------



## catabie

*abi319-*very lovely.  the veneta is definitely the bag for every occassion, every season and every outfit! you look great!


----------



## rox_rocks

WOW!  I need to check out this thread more often...

*Mystiletto* and *abi319* your venetas really look great on you


----------



## Mystiletto

Thanks for your sweet words *catabie*, *bookermoose*, *bunkie*, *uclaboi* and *rox_rock*s! 

*abi319 *we are bag twins and you are rockin' your veneta!


----------



## Nymph

Can we be bag cousins,* Mystiletto* and *abi319*? I've got a Large Veneta in Nero. 

Both of you look fab!


----------



## littlefab

Here we go...
(sorry if the pics are a bit blurry...)


----------



## littlefab

Me again!


----------



## mlbags

littlefab, I must say the BVs look very good when worn on you!  I love the Wonton bag... very unique, it didn't look that good to me but on you, it takes on a whole different look. Gorgeous!


----------



## mlbags

*abi319*, your yummy Ebano Veneta is tempting me !!!  That chocolate-ty colour is really TDF!


----------



## abi319

mlbags said:


> *abi319*, your yummy Ebano Veneta is tempting me !!!  That chocolate-ty colour is really TDF!




OOOhhhh..mlbags....the ebano is just beautiful, i keep finding myself staring at the luscious color! I'm so happy with this veneta...maybe you should get one too!


----------



## abi319

Mystiletto said:


> Thanks for your sweet words *catabie*, *bookermoose*, *bunkie*, *uclaboi* and *rox_rock*s!
> 
> *abi319 *we are bag twins and you are rockin' your veneta!



Yay *mystiletto*! we are bag twins! i wish we were shoe twins too...i saw your loot and drooled!!



Nymph said:


> Can we be bag cousins,* Mystiletto* and *abi319*? I've got a Large Veneta in Nero.
> 
> Both of you look fab!



*nymph *of course we can be cousins! wouldnt it be weird if we all met up and have the same bags??LOL!


----------



## abi319

*kiss_p, catabie and rox_rocks...*thanks for making me feel so welcome here! i am in  with BV!!


----------



## armcandyaddict

gosh, we can start a veneta sisterhood in this forum!

*abi319*, the ebano looks gorgeous draped over your shoulder... is that a medium?


----------



## ms piggy

Great pics everyone. It's certainly raining large Veneta lately! 

*aca*, *Mystilleto*, *abi319* - the Ebanos sure look yummy! 

*littlefab* - what a diverse seletion of BV bags.


----------



## abi319

armcandyaddict said:


> gosh, we can start a veneta sisterhood in this forum!
> 
> *abi319*, the ebano looks gorgeous draped over your shoulder... is that a medium?



I  having veneta sisters!!! Thanks *armcandyaddict*...it does look gorgeous doesn't it?Yes it's a medium!


----------



## Mystiletto

*littlefab* your BVs look amazing on you! I especially love the green cocker and the wonton


----------



## Mid-

You ladies all wear your BVs so well, quite inspiring.

*abi319*, love how the curve of the mirror goes with the curve on your veneta and your body! 

*littlefab*, love the Wonton, it looks absolutely yummy!!

I just can't figure out how to take a pic of my camapana on me (in a mirror, that is)...  It just would not work, ugh.


----------



## littlefab

oooh...just recovered from a terrible flu...and now am ready to back on track...woohooo!!! (I missed tPF for the last couple of days )...

*mlbags,* *ms piggy, Mystiletto, and Mid-:* thank you for making me feel welcome here...you are all very nice...I love BV and (of course) this subforum 
*abi319: *you make me want to have a veneta ...it looks great on you...


----------



## C_24

*abi319*, you wear your Veneta so well!

*littlefab*, I`ve already drooled over your collection in the Colletcion thread, but seeing them on you is even better! Love every single piece of them!


----------



## Bunkie

*abi*, I love how the ebano veneta looks on you! 
*littlefab* - I love that wonton.  It's *so* unique.  Another great reminder that BV has lovely items beyond their classic styles!


----------



## uclaboi

*abi* and *littlefab* - great pics!  You ladies look GOOD w/ your BV's!


----------



## littlefab

*C_24, bunkie, uclaboi*...aawww...thank you for your lovely words 

I should post pic soon in your car portrait thread *bunkie*, it's such a cute idea! (am loving your ferro sloane too!)...


----------



## abi319

thanks *mid-,littlefab,c_24,bunkie,uclaboi!*you guys are such sweethearts!


----------



## Bunkie

*littlefab*, you totally should!!


----------



## babyshingo

littlefab said:


> Me again!



littlefab, i like this bag


----------



## babyshingo

armcandyaddict said:


> hi *syma*, i'm posting the pics again so hopefully you see them this time.
> 
> View attachment 289076
> 
> 
> View attachment 289077
> 
> 
> View attachment 289078
> 
> 
> View attachment 289079
> 
> 
> View attachment 289080



lovely bag... love the brown


----------



## uclaboi

Ok, I finally took some action shots of the corallo ostrich bag.  I hope you guys like it.  There are so many ways of wearing this bag.


----------



## uclaboi

more pics


----------



## ms piggy

^


----------



## dolphingirl

Oh my goodness, that Corallo Ostrich!! You rock, **.


----------



## armcandyaddict

Wow!


----------



## kopibaby

*UCLABOI*!!!!


----------



## Nymph

OH MY!!!!!!!!!!!!

 on the Ostrich, *uclaboi*! You def def def def rock it so!!!


----------



## rox_rocks

*littlefab* - your BVs look great on you, nice selection! 

Ooohhh-la-la! *uclaboi *- you totally know how to make a fashion statement! 
Have I seen you in a fashion magazine somewhere???? 
You definitely belong to one, or two...or three...what the? they should all sign you up!


----------



## catabie

*uclaboi *

i am speechless!!!!!! the bag is awesome and looks divine! oh and i didnt realize there are so many different ways to wear it. you pull if off so effortlessly casual-I LOVE IT!

CONGRTULATIONS!​now if you are ever tired of that beauty, i can always adopt it for a little while...​


----------



## Mystiletto

uclaboi you are looking fabulous! 

Enjoy your divine ostrich bag in good health!  I'm sooo tempted by your amazing actions pics to plop my CC down for an ostrich piece but I must resist.  I shall live through yours vicariously.


----------



## NWpurselover

Wow, that is an incredible bag uclaboi and you wear it so well.


----------



## ouija board

Very stylishly worn, *uclaboi*!  I love it worn as a messenger bag, but I really love that you can wear it many different ways to suit your style.


----------



## Bunkie

*uclaboi* - that is simply stunning.  Did you get it in Costa Mesa?


----------



## littlefab

*babyshingo*...thanks, the shape of the wonton bag is unique...I really love the bag! 

thank you *rox_rocks*...your BV collection is amazing, no doubt! 

*uclaboi*...Oh My God! Your Corallo Ostrich is sooo gorgeous...
Looks fab on you!


----------



## Syma

*Uclaboi*, your Corallo Ostrich is amazing!!!!! You look so fabulous with it. Here are some action pics of me with my rivet veneta!


----------



## Eugin

*uclaboi*: ooh, thank you for sharing action pics of your new ostrich bag! You look fab with it!!!

*Syma*: i really like the rivet veneta in that color and it has a nice slouch to it!


----------



## mundodabolsa

syma that bag is really stunning. and judging from previous facial shots of you, I think that color must look especially pretty with your own coloring.


----------



## Syma

Thank you so much *Mundodabolsa*! You're so sweet, I posted the same pics on my thread in the main forum! Thank you as well Eugin, the veneta is very broken in!


----------



## rox_rocks

gorgeous *syma*! 

your rivet veneta looks great on you...I like it when a bag hugs the body like that...very comfy!


----------



## catabie

*Syma *LOVE the bag.  still bang my head against the wall for not getting it when it went on sale! my cousin has a white one and i keep on wanting to snatch it away from her.  i am so happy that you have gotten it repaired the way you wished.  enjoy the bag in good health and you rock the bag!


----------



## ms piggy

*Syma*, what a very special Veneta, with the rivets and the goat skin. I can totally imagine how smooshy it feels. And you wear it very well indeed.


----------



## uclaboi

*Ms piggy*, *dolphingirl*, *ACA*, *kopibaby*, *Nymph*, *rox*, *Catabie*, *Mystiletto*, *NW*, *OB*, *Bunkie*, *Eugin*,* littlefab*, *Syma* - Thanks for the nice words and !  

*OB*, *rox* - I would only wear the bag as #2 (messenger style), #3, and maybe #1 (holding over shoulder).  The other ways are just to show you guys how it would look.  BTW, I'm still a little shy about the pink Corallo color.

*Bunkie* - I did order it through CM.


----------



## uclaboi

*Syma* - Your rivet Veneta looks very chic on you.  Very special bag.  Glad that it turned out so well after the reconditioning from BV.


----------



## dolphingirl

Oh, *uclaboi*, don't be shy.  The corallo really pops.  It's such a beautiful color.  I like how you modelled the bag.  Totally drool worthy.  Hope you don't mind me asking, what's CM?


----------



## Syma

Thank you so much Rox Rocks, Ms Piggy, Catabie and Uclaboi for your kind words, I'm sooo in love with this bag


----------



## Mystiletto

*Syma* you look amazing! The rivet veneta looks gorgeous broken in.


----------



## uclaboi

dolphingirl said:


> Oh, *uclaboi*, don't be shy. The corallo really pops. It's such a beautiful color. I like how you modelled the bag. Totally drool worthy. Hope you don't mind me asking, what's CM?


 
Thanks, *dolphingirl*! 

CM - *C*osta *M*esa store in California


----------



## dolphingirl

Haha...so that's SCP.


----------



## armcandyaddict

finally, a chance to take the karung fan clutch out for a spin!


----------



## armcandyaddict

and also the carmine montaigne in action.


----------



## mundodabolsa

so pretty armcandyaddict!!  I'm such a sucker for that clutch, it's bigger than I imagined and just perfect. fantastic outfit too, the shades of brown and gold in the shoes compliment the clutch so well.


----------



## ms piggy

Fantastic action shots *aca*! Love the whole ensemble (very apt for the fan clutch). Info on the dress and those shoes pls!!


----------



## catabie

*aca*  oh that fan clutch is fabulous.  and i absolutely adore those shoes!

montagine is going to be my next BV purchase after seeing yours in action and *bookermoose's* collection!


----------



## mistikat

*armcandyaddict*, the carmino Montaigne looks completely luscious. And I am not a clutch fan (like to have my hands free) but if anything would change my mind, yours would. Thanks for sharing the pix!


----------



## Syma

*Armacandyaddict*, you look absolutely stunning with that carmino montaigne and I'm seriously in love with the Karung clutch. What great taste you have, and you wear both BV's so well.


----------



## armcandyaddict

thanks, *mundodabolsa*, *ms piggy*, *catabie*, *mistikat* and *syma*, you are making me blush!

the karung fan clutch is so versatile that it's so easy to dress up with it. it literally makes everything look good.

and *ms piggy*, the dress is from bcbg, and the shoes are champagne satin peep toe pumps from capparos.


----------



## Mystiletto

*ACA *you look amazing! The fan clutch is just perfect with your dress.    Your carmine montaigne is so elegant.


----------



## armcandyaddict

thanks, *mystiletto*, i'm glad to hear i did justice to the clutch.


----------



## C_24

*aca*, you look fabulous in that outfit. Perfect for a night about town!


----------



## Eugin

*aca*, your new karung clutch looks perfectly matched with the detailing on your dress. Very beautiful!


----------



## armcandyaddict

thanks, *c_24* and *eujin*, i love the burnished gold polka dots on the crinoline of my dress too.

btw, just had to share that i found a matching pair of shoes for my carmine montaigne.  what do you think?


----------



## ouija board

:okay: Perfect red to match your montaigne!


----------



## Sum

*aca*, red matches the color and texture of the skirt perfectly! love the low-key glam of your holiday get-up


----------



## Mystiletto

Red shoes steal my heart and yours are just beautiful!


----------



## ms piggy

armcandyaddict said:


> btw, just had to share that i found a matching pair of shoes for my carmine montaigne.  what do you think?



Another fan of peep toe pumps, it's my staple. Btw, your tweed skirt matches the carpet.


----------



## ms piggy

armcandyaddict said:


> and *ms piggy*, the dress is from bcbg, and the shoes are champagne satin peep toe pumps from capparos.



Thanks *aca* . Is Capparos available in Singapore? I'm not familiar with this brand. Are those red shoes from there too?


----------



## Lyanna Stark

*aca*, fab outfit and shoes!


----------



## kopibaby

*aca*
very nice action pics! you got the whole look put together perfectly! so pretty!
the clutch is tdf! it goes with the shoes and the dress you have on!


----------



## kopibaby

armcandyaddict said:


> thanks, *c_24* and *eujin*, i love the burnished gold polka dots on the crinoline of my dress too.
> 
> btw, just had to share that i found a matching pair of shoes for my carmine montaigne.  what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 313475
> View attachment 313476


 
very nice shoes! i always envy people that can do peep toes. i cant! my big toe is sooooo ugly! 

wat material is the red shoe?


----------



## armcandyaddict

hi *kopibaby*, i like peep toes because they allow my toes to breathe, while not looking too casual at the same time. the red shoes are made of leather.


----------



## armcandyaddict

thanks, *ouija board*, *sum*, *mystiletto*, *ms piggy*, *lyanna stark* and *kopibaby*, i just happened to remember i had that pair of shoes and tried them on to see if they match the carmine. bought the shoes on a whim some months back and never wore them, then felt guilty and now that i have the carmine montaigne they will finally see the light of day! oops just realised that my skirt matches the office carpet. :shame:

*ms piggy*, caparros have been around a couple of years and you can buy them at tang + co. they usually do evening shoes. as for the red peep toes, they are from sacha london and you can also get them from tang + co. btw, they are now 50% off at tangs vivocity - and the shoe is also available in black and beige.


----------



## ms piggy

armcandyaddict said:


> *ms piggy*, caparros have been around a couple of years and you can buy them at tang + co. they usually do evening shoes. as for the red peep toes, they are from sacha london and you can also get them from tang + co. btw, they are now 50% off at tangs vivocity - and the shoe is also available in black and beige.



You know, shoes are my second (or first, heck bags and shoes are about equal these days) weakness.  I used to frequent Tangs until On Pedder and NAP completely took over my shoe cravings. :shame:


----------



## armcandyaddict

*ms piggy*, from what i've seen of your collection, you are a true connoisseur of designer bags and shoes, have impeccable taste, and i love oogling everything. 

hopefully one day i will be able to buy whatever catches my eye but since i am already splurging on purses, i thought i'd better take it easy on the clothes and shoes. so it will be some time before i move from tangs to on pedder. hopefully that day comes soon.


----------



## kopibaby

*aca and ms piggy,*
both of you are stylish and have great tastes!
and yea, i love ogling at your purchases! they are always such beauties!


----------



## ms piggy

^  Thank you *aca* & *kopibaby* for the flattering words. Just let me know anytime when you feel like OP and I can intro my SA to you.


----------



## aki_sato

Finally took a piccie of my first BV purchase (although it is not a OP or Poudre Sloane)


----------



## kaka

aki_sato that flats i gorgeous!!  may i know how much and whered you get it :shame:  pls post modelling pics of your PS flats


----------



## mundodabolsa

how pretty!!

almost as gorgeous as michael vartan... almost


----------



## aki_sato

kaka said:


> aki_sato that flats i gorgeous!!  may i know how much and whered you get it :shame:  pls post modelling pics of your PS flats



Thank you for the compliment *Kaka 
*
I bought it at David Jones (my local Dept Store in Sydney)..It retailed for AUD$1100 but I got 10% off since my friend works there  

Will do a modelling pics in the weekend


----------



## aki_sato

mundodabolsa said:


> how pretty!!
> 
> almost as gorgeous as michael vartan... almost



Thank you 

Between Michael Vartan and BV, ack, that is a hard one  both are gorgeous and worthy of drool


----------



## ouija board

^^I agree!  Both are very nice to look at =)


----------



## couturequeen

For Christmas DH got me the ball I've been wanting for the last year!  He said there was no way he'd buy me such an expensive bag, but he surprised me anyway!  It's my first BV!  I couldn't set her down all day.


----------



## Syma

Love your Camel ball CoutureQueen! You wear it very well!


----------



## ouija board

Congrats couturequeen!  Love when the DH surprises you with exactly what you want!


----------



## armcandyaddict

your camel ball is nothing short of fabulous, *couture queen*! you are one lucky girl to have a dh like yours.


----------



## C_24

Wow, congrats *couturequeen* on such a fabulous bag and DH! Also love the cheerful red of your top, it sets my mood on holiday spirit!


----------



## ms piggy

Looking fabulous *couturequeen*. The bag is perfect on you. Major congrats on the bag and the lovely DH.


----------



## mlbags

Couturequeen - the Ball bag truly looks gorgeous on you.  You really wear it well.  I must say you look stunning, with or without the Ball!!!  Now you've got me paying very close attention to this bag.  Hmmmm..... your pics are just soooo yummy!


----------



## Mystiletto

Congrats  *couturequeen*.  Your dream bag looks fantastic on you.    What a terrific present and an even more wonderful DH.  Enjoy!* *


----------



## Pursez

The Sloane bag is beautiful!What colors does it come in?


----------



## lakeharper

Beautiful bag, CoutureQueen.  What a sweet, generous DH!


----------



## couturequeen

Thanks ladies!  It's such a beautiful bag, I am babying it so much.  I've been wearing it every day - the color goes with everything!


----------



## Syma

Just sharing pics of my sale loot, Me wearing the medium ebano catalano campana and the studded black maxi veneta wearing me! I got both bags at 50% off


----------



## mundodabolsa

what great purchases syma!

I especially love the studded hobo on you, every time I see someone's pics with that bag I feel a slight yearning for one. :shame:


----------



## Mystiletto

Wow *Syma *your new bags look fantastic!  I love the ebano campana.   Even though the studded veneta doesn't call out to me, it looks amazing on you!


----------



## Syma

Thank you *Mundodabolsa *and *Mystiletto *for your kind words!


----------



## Mid-

*Syma*, what great purchases!! the catalano campana looks so yummy and you are rocking the studded maxi!! can't beat the 50% off on those beauties, congrats!!


----------



## C_24

*Syma*! Congrats! The Campana is so beautiful in shape that it is as gorgeous in simple leather as in Intrecciato!

And I can`t understand your DH- you look great wearing the Studded Veneta!


----------



## ouija board

Syma, two fantastic new bags!!  The studded veneta is perfect on you--already a bit slouchy and smooshy!


----------



## Syma

Thank you sooo much *Mid *and *Ouija board*, yep *C_24* everyone in BV told him he was mad trying to get me to exchange the maxi veneta as it was pretty popular this season and I managed to get the only one on sale in the UK, even Julia from Hamburg told me that they had sold out of the maxi size. So I told him I'm keeping it (just won't wear it when we're out together!) Even his BV leather jacket has similar small studs at the top of the sleeves.


----------



## C_24

*Syma*, tell your DH we need to see Action pics of him, too! We don`t get to see men wearing BV clothing too often!

Glad Julia got so popular here, I really love her!


----------



## ouija board

Syma, now how can DH be against your studded veneta when it matches his jacket?!  It looks so comfortable and slouchy even though it's so large.


----------



## Syma

I'll definately pass on your wise words *Ouija Board* and your right, it is so comfortable and lightweight for such a large bag, I can't wait for it to break in properly so that the leather drapes in that luscious BV way! *C-24* I'll post his action pics of DH's loot tomorrow, please check back


----------



## LLANeedle

*Syma,*Both bags are beautiful and what steals they were!  Is the campana the medium or the large?  I love the size and how it sits on your shoulder.  Enjoy them in good health and Happy New Year.


----------



## mistikat

*Syma*, both bags look lovely on you and I'm glad you like the maxi studded hobo. It's become my go-to bag since I got it and what I love about it is that it's pretty flat if you don't carry a lot in it, but if you need to put extras in, it can handle it and still looks great.


----------



## ms piggy

Gorgeous choices *Syma*. You def wear BV bags well. I think it would be great to pair the maxi studded hobo when DH uses the leather jacket.


----------



## Syma

Thank you very much *LLaneedle* (the campana is a medium), *Mistikat *and *Ms Piggy* for your kind words, *C-24* Here are the action pics of DH with his new BV leather jacket (I've included close-ups of the studs) BV belt and BV shoes (which he said were the most comfortable shoes he's ever worn. Enjoy!


----------



## mistikat

Love, love, love the jacket and the shoes! And so nice of your DH to model them!


----------



## Syma

Thanks *Mistikat*! He is such a sweetheart!


----------



## C_24

Dang, he`s got style, *Syma*! Congrats on such a handsome DH with good taste! I love the shoes with the perforated pattern! And the jacket looks so buttery soft!


----------



## Syma

C-24 you are a sweetheart, I'm sure he'll be tickled to hear your kind words...


----------



## dolphingirl

*Syma,* Your DH looks gorgeous in this outfit.  My SA told me that these perforated shoes look a lot nicer when worn than on display shelf.  They did not look that appealing when I saw them in the boutique so I did not buy them for my DH.  Now seeing your DH's modeling picture, yeah, she was right!!


----------



## ms piggy

*Syma*, you DH is such a sweetheart for modelling the items and what a hunky and stylish man you have there! Fab choices (and the man too, lol). I would have a hard time getting my DH to do such a deed.


----------



## mundodabolsa

damm syma you and your husband must stop traffic when you go out together.  what a beautiful jacket and those shoes are equally amazing. 

tell him thanks from all of us for posing, it feels like a special treat to get BV pictures that aren't bags (not that I don't LOVE the bag pictures... you get what I mean!)


----------



## Mid-

thanks to you and your dh for the lovely pics *Syma*!! what a treat to kick off the new year!! the jacket is so handsome and I really love the belt!!


----------



## Syma

Thank you *Ms Piggy*, *Mundodabolsa*, *Mid *and *dolphingirl*, you guys are sooo kind and seriously making me blush. DH was only to happy to play along with our BV obsessions lol!


----------



## uclaboi

*Syma*, you and your DH both did very well!   I have the same luxe kid nero shoes, but I got the loafer version.  They are very comfy shoes.  Love the studded jacket, plus it goes perfectly with your studded maxi veneta!


----------



## Syma

^ Thank you so much *Uclaboi*, I would still love to see your collection of BV leather jackets! Just wanted to post the pics of my limited edition cocker in pepe (I've posted in the main forum also)


----------



## mundodabolsa

not only is the bag pretty but that sweater/jacket with the stripes on the sleeve is really beautiful too.


----------



## uclaboi

*Syma*, congrats on the LE cocker!  Looks great!

I'll try to take pics of my jackets for ya.


----------



## Syma

Thank you *mundodabolsa*, you are tooo kind, thank you *Uclaboi *as well can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Ryan

My green tote at work.  Excuse the (very) messy office.

Ryan


----------



## mistikat

Great bag, great look. Looks super slouchy yet very stylish!


----------



## hovercraftier

oooo, I love the green bag. I could take a little rest in there.


----------



## C_24

ROFLMAO! Guess what I`m wearing today, *Ryan*! Grey V-Neck pull, white shirt, okay no tie, but dark blue jeans! And even my glasses look very much like yours! Well, as they say, great minds think alike!

Love the tote, congrats! Is it Catalano calf?

Does it come in any other colors?


----------



## kopibaby

nice tote, *ryan*!
can you slip the tote on your shoulders or its only for the arms?


----------



## Ryan

Thanks for all the nice comments!  I pretty much wear a version of this outfit every day, so I'm glad to hear it gets okay responses.  

The bag is indeed catalano, a very thick, pebbled leather that is just gorgeous.  According to my friend at Gucci Group, it's from one of the same suppliers that Hermes uses.

It can go over your shoulder.  Unfortunately I don't believe it is available in-store anymore (I received it in November '06).  Around that time it was available in ebano, a white, nero, and my green - not sure of the "official" color.

Ryan


----------



## Syma

Ryan, don't you just love the catalano leather??? It feels so soft and yet so indestructible. I have an ebano campana in this leather and it makes such a great everyday bag. You look fabulous with your tote!!


----------



## Mystiletto

*Ryan* you look fabulous! I love the green color!


----------



## ms piggy

Nice green *Ryan*! You rock the bag! 

*Boxermom* did share that both H and BV obtain their leather from the same supplier. And no one else.


----------



## uclaboi

*Ryan*, the catalano leather looks so soft!  Nice action shot.

*Syma*, I FINALLY took some pics of the jackets.  Sorry.   I'll post them when I get home tonight.


----------



## uclaboi

*Syma*, here are some pics of my jackets.  Hope you guys like them.

The first one is textured leather in Pepe color.  Biker style jacket.

The second one is nappa leather with shearling collar (removable) and wool/cashmere tartan lining.  The waist is cashmere.  This one is also in Pepe, but I also have one in Billiardo (green) w/ green/red tartan lining.  Pilot style jacket.

The lining of the pockets and sleeves is silk.  The inside is just as nice as the outside of the jackets.


----------



## mistikat

*uclaboi*, gorgeous jacket. Love the detailing and it looks amazing on you. Congrats!


----------



## mundodabolsa

love, love, love them uclaboi, thank you for this treat!!


----------



## foxie-pooh

So in love with the first jacket UCLABOI!


----------



## armcandyaddict

*socks knocked off*


----------



## C_24

Oh my, *uclaboi*, you rock those jackets! I mean, could the biker jacket sit anymore perfectly?


----------



## ms piggy

What a hunky dory you are *uclaboi*!!  They look perfect on you every single piece. But I like the pilot style the best, so cosy and warm! 

Can you say hunk?


----------



## Mystiletto

*uclaboi *you look like a BV model! Even though the jackets for men, I'm drooling all over them.


----------



## clearstatic

wow uclaboi. i am in love. Those jackets are TDF. i honestly cant pick just one.


damn. im in desperate need of some bottega


----------



## hovercraftier

LOVE those jackets, uclaboi. They fit you perfectly, too. I bet you have strangers rubbing up against you feeling the Pepe leather when you wear it.


----------



## Mid-

wow, lovely to see BV guys' action pics!!

*Ryan*, the green is so nice and it must hold tons!!  you look so cool!!

*uclaboi*, yes, I can say hunk!!  oh how I wish I could just reach into the screen and feel the leather and the silk!!!  the second one looks especially yummy...


----------



## triggerpuff

OMG *uclaboi*... I am about to faint!! I love those jackets!! Especially the pilot-style one!


----------



## Minda

Here is my new noce belt and large camel veneta in action! The belt and the bag doesn't quite go together unfortunately


----------



## kopibaby

*minda,*
great action pic. the veneta sits very nicely on you.
dont worry about the matching. its ok NOT to match!


----------



## mundodabolsa

the belt and the bag go fine together, I love the mix of different shades and different textures of the beige family in your outfit.  it makes a better outfit when they're not exactly matched in my opinion. 

and I love how that veneta looks on you, so sophisticated without being flashy.


----------



## Minda

Thank you *kopibaby* and *mundodabolsa*! Your kind words certainly made my day ! I am thinking of trading my Camel Veneta for either a Nero Veneta or an Ebano Veneta..... can't seem to get them out of my head!


----------



## armcandyaddict

hi *minda*, looking fabulous over there! love how the veneta sits on you and it's a nice contrast with the camel and the dark denim. definitely a good look. and no worries on the noce, it complements the whole picture.


----------



## Minda

Thanks *aca*! You are too kind for words...


----------



## Minda

Now we can all see how Old Petra clashes with Noce! LOL 

Out of curiousity, for all who have OP bags - what color shoes/belts do you match it with? OP is a versatile color, but IMO it requires some thought when selecting the right clothes/belt/shoes to go with it.


----------



## armcandyaddict

hey *minda*, to be honest, the old petra doesn't really clash with the noce. i guess is works because you are in jeans and being completely matching doesn't quite work with a more casual, denim centered look.

as for colours to go with old petra, here are a few suggestions which i think would work. just a point to note though, i am not too fussed about being completely matching, but i do make sure colours i wear in an outfit are in complementary shades to pull the look together.
1. dark brown
2. bronze/burnished gold
3. ivory/white
4. black
5. charcoal/grey
6. silver

have fun trying on the combinations!


----------



## C_24

^Wow, *Minda*, you look absolutely stunning. I`m happy for you that you finally got the Camel Veneta! Your outfit looks so effortlessly casual yet totally chic because of the earthy tones!


----------



## Minda

Gee..... thanks C_24!

And thank you aca for your great suggestions


----------



## beauxgoris

Syma said:


> Just sharing pics of my sale loot, Me wearing the medium ebano catalano campana and the studded black maxi veneta wearing me! I got both bags at 50% off




^^50% OFF faints! Ugh- I really want a maxi studded veneta - sigh... Looks FAB!


----------



## Syma

uclaboi said:


> *Syma*, here are some pics of my jackets.  Hope you guys like them.
> 
> The first one is textured leather in Pepe color.  Biker style jacket.
> 
> The second one is nappa leather with shearling collar (removable) and wool/cashmere tartan lining.  The waist is cashmere.  This one is also in Pepe, but I also have one in Billiardo (green) w/ green/red tartan lining.  Pilot style jacket.
> 
> The lining of the pockets and sleeves is silk.  The inside is just as nice as the outside of the jackets.



Thank you so much for posting *Uclaboi*, and my my you have created a bit of a stampede on the forum . I think both jackets are amazing! I love the textured leather on the biker jacket and the nappa leather on the 2nd jacket looks really soft and smooshy, I'm such a sucker for shearling jackets, I think I have about 5 of them myself . You wear both jackets amazingly well, I can't wait to show DH 


^ BTW Thank you beauxgoris, you are so kind.


----------



## Syma

Minda said:


> Now we can all see how Old Petra clashes with Noce! LOL
> 
> Out of curiousity, for all who have OP bags - what color shoes/belts do you match it with? OP is a versatile color, but IMO it requires some thought when selecting the right clothes/belt/shoes to go with it.



*Minda *your OP sloane looks great! I try and team OP with black accessories (like belt or shoes) and that way it doesn't look too matchy matchy. It also looks great with jeans and neutral coloured tops like your wearing in cream, grey or white. Alternatively if blacks and greys are not your thing than OP will also look lovely with a pale pink shoe or belt. I'm posting some pics of the OP with black outfits and Pam Anderson carrying her cabat with a white outfit and a black one, just to show you how the colour pops against both.


----------



## Minda

Hi Syma, thanks for the tips! PS. You wear your OP Sloane really well..... I like your outfit!


----------



## shopdrop

Minda said:


> Here is my new noce belt and large camel veneta in action! The belt and the bag doesn't quite go together unfortunately


You wear both of them nicely. What size is your belt? I'm looking to buy one but wasn't sure what size I should get. I'm also too lazy to try it at the store. My pant size is US 4 or 28". Great belt.


----------



## Minda

Hi *shopdrop*. I wear size 4 Gap pants.  The belt I bought was size 85 cm or 34 inches. I tried the exact belt in a BV store before ordering online. The belts come in various sizes 75 cm, 80 cm, 85 cm, 90 cm and 95 cm. 80 cm would have fit me better so that I could wear it on the waist or slightly lower. 85 cm is slightly long for me but it is okay for my low rise denims and pants.


----------



## shopdrop

Thank you very much Minda. I think 80 cm would fit me perfect. Since I saw your picture, it made me want to buy it more. It's like a decease!


----------



## kopibaby

My first pair of BV flats that I bought ages ago...not as comfy as the carmino ones but comfy nevertheless!


----------



## kopibaby

my medium carmino veneta...

please pardon the blurred pic...i took it in the elevator!


----------



## armcandyaddict

hey *kopibaby*, very nice! what a refreshing pop of colour, especially apt for chinese new year.


----------



## kopibaby

thanks *aca*!

did you check out the mini when you were at the shop recently?


----------



## armcandyaddict

i did, *kopibaby*, and it is a gorgeous little thing. but alas, it was not meanth to be either. given my height, i looked a little silly with the mini. looked completely out of proportion when i tried it on.


----------



## mlbags

*kopibaby*, I love your flats and your skirt goes so well with it, in terms of length, colour as well as the pleats and lace edgings.  I must say your whole ensemble is very well put together, tastefully.  BTW, what's the colour of your flats.  You have enabled me with the flats and tho' I always think I look better in heels (only 5'2") but I do wear flats half the time too!

And yes, I have the same Carmino Veneta, isn't she gorgeous?

P/S : I think I recognise that lift - Suntec?


----------



## Minda

kopibaby, looking good!  The shoes go so well with the carmino veneta. And the medium veneta looks perfect for you.


----------



## kopibaby

armcandyaddict said:


> i did, *kopibaby*, and it is a gorgeous little thing. but alas, it was not meanth to be either. given my height, i looked a little silly with the mini. looked completely out of proportion when i tried it on.


 


well, dont worry - i am sure something from the S/S collection will catch your eye!


----------



## kopibaby

mlbags said:


> *kopibaby*, I love your flats and your skirt goes so well with it, in terms of length, colour as well as the pleats and lace edgings. I must say your whole ensemble is very well put together, tastefully. BTW, what's the colour of your flats. You have enabled me with the flats and tho' I always think I look better in heels (only 5'2") but I do wear flats half the time too!
> 
> And yes, I have the same Carmino Veneta, isn't she gorgeous?
> 
> P/S : I think I recognise that lift - Suntec?


 
*mlbags,*
thanks! :shame:
Colour of my flats ah...hmm...i think its OP. its like a shade of pink/purple and it has the "distress" look, similar to the slingbacks that i got at the sale.

i am not tall either but i love wearing flats for the simple reason of comfort.  wearing heels is bad for the body! 

oops - yea. suntec. anyone near suntec? we can do lunch....


----------



## kopibaby

Minda said:


> kopibaby, looking good!  The shoes go so well with the carmino veneta. And the medium veneta looks perfect for you.


 

*minda,* 

thanks for your kind words.

i love the medium veneta and how it slouches....and am eyeing a large one now....


----------



## ms piggy

Looking good *kopibaby*! Loving the Carmino and OP colours. Oh how the red pops!!


----------



## mistikat

*kopibaby*, thanks for the shoe modelling! I love the way they are squared off and look more like real ballet shoes - will definitely have to check out this style (if it's still available) the next time I'm near a BV store! And you look wonderful in that outfit - the bag is the great with it!


----------



## C_24

*kopibaby*, you sure look good. I love how neutral, but still defined your outfit is and then the pop of Carmino colour! Great combination!


----------



## kopibaby

mistikat said:


> *kopibaby*, thanks for the shoe modelling! I love the way they are squared off and look more like real ballet shoes - will definitely have to check out this style (if it's still available) the next time I'm near a BV store! And you look wonderful in that outfit - the bag is the great with it!


 
*mistikat,*
thank you for the lovely words.
dont know if they are still available as i bought them about a year ago but no harm asking the sa the next time u are in the shops. its very comfy.


----------



## kopibaby

C_24 said:


> *kopibaby*, you sure look good. I love how neutral, but still defined your outfit is and then the pop of Carmino colour! Great combination!


 
*claus,*
you are so sweet. thanks!:shame:


----------



## VKD

Wow!  I have not looked at this thread in ages.  Everyone's modelling shots look AMAZING.  What a good looking bunch!


----------



## VKD

Ps.  The guys here look fantastic!!!  Serious style.  Now I just need to show my fiance the pictures (he's from Colorado) and get him out of his jeans and t's into something fabulous.


----------



## ami kio

I ended up returning this BV b/c it was just too big for my 5' frame as my "go to" travel purse.  






I don't know what the proper name is, but I assume that it's a men's messenger bag.  I like how the body is non-woven for durability, but the front flap has the trademark weave.  




I liked how the strap was attached to the bag so that the bag would be forced to mold against your torso over time.  It's amazingly lightweight for its size (that's what I love the most about BV), but I had 2 design complaints:

1. The opening was absurdly small & narrow for the size of the bag.  It'd be difficult to slip a wide item in there.





2. You had to snap it closed on the bottom of the bag.




While an interesting design feature and secure/thief-resistant once snapped shut, it'd be a pain to unsnap/snap it frequently while the bag was full.  And if you didn't snap it shut, you had these longish straps hanging down (as seen in the 1st pic).

Ah well, there's always another BV somewhere out there with my name on it.


----------



## spendalot

Hi *Kopibaby*, 

my first time ever to wander in here not to mention my very first post too (I think you know where I hang out). There's nothing I dislike about your entire outfit! You had me converted!


----------



## Mystiletto

*kopibaby* what a lovely outfit! I love how the red pops.  

*ami kio* I can't wait to see another BV with your name on it and some more action pics.


----------



## kopibaby

spendalot said:


> Hi *Kopibaby*,
> 
> my first time ever to wander in here not to mention my very first post too (I think you know where I hang out). There's nothing I dislike about your entire outfit! You had me converted!


 
hey *spendalot!*
good to see you here and thanks for your kind words.
do hang around here more often. there are quite a number of singaporeans. 
and yea, once you get to experience bv, you'll get soooo addicted!


----------



## triggerpuff

spendalot said:


> Hi *Kopibaby*,
> 
> my first time ever to wander in here not to mention my very first post too (I think you know where I hang out). There's nothing I dislike about your entire outfit! You had me converted!



Hi *spendalot*, leave your name in the country list (link in my signature).


----------



## ms piggy

In view of the upcoming Lunar/Chinese New Year (which begins on Thursday, Feb 7th), here's a pic of me with Limo Veneta taken a while back (in a festive colour dress). 

*Wishing all who celebrate a healthy and prosperous Year of the Rat!! May all your heart's desires come true!! *


----------



## lawbabe

Wow, ms piggy,
you look gorgeous in that dress, and the Limo Veneta is, of course breathtaking too..Thanks for the greetings, wish you too a new year full of pleasant BV (and other) suprises


----------



## kopibaby

*ms piggy,*
you always look so stylish!
may the year of the rat brings you, good health, babies and many bvs!


----------



## armcandyaddict

wow, *ms piggy*, you're a total knockout! happy cny and may the year of the rat bring you everything that your heart desires.


----------



## mundodabolsa

you look so pretty ms piggy 

gorgeous bag, gorgeous dress, gorgeous lady!! 

can I be you when I grow up?


----------



## mlbags

ms piggy, your modelling shots are getting better and more professional by the day !!!

Stunning as ever and I must say I like this photo best (and it's not that the others aren't stunning!)


----------



## ouija board

ms piggy, I live for your action shots, and the ones with your limo veneta are my favorite!  Happy Chinese New Year!!!


----------



## spendalot

ms piggy, I love your dress! Your entire getup is so well co-ordinated.


----------



## ms piggy

Thank you everyone!!!

*lawbabe*, *kopibaby*, *ACA*, *spendalot *

*mundodabolsa* you're so adorable for saying that. 

*mlbags* I like this pic too but think its more like my computer skills have improved and hence able to upload/crop better pics  I have come quite a long way from the first Limo V pic haven't I :shame:

*ouija board* what a sweet thing to say my dear friend


----------



## Mystiletto

My what a lovely outfit *Ms. Piggy*! I need to know your diet regimen.    Happy Lunar New Year!


----------



## dolphingirl

*ms piggy*, just saw your picture now.  OMG!!   Awsome and totally thumbs up!!


----------



## Syma

*Ms **Piggy *you look great in that pucci print dress and that limo veneta ain't looking half bad either! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## ms piggy

*Mystiletto*, *dolphingirl*, *Syma* thank you for the kind words.  

No special diet, everything in moderation and exercise. And always cut back the next day when over-ate the previous.  

Hope everyone is having a fab Lunar New Year celebration!


----------



## Bunkie

*kopibaby *- that color and size looks perfect on you, and you wear it so well!  You look fabulous.

*ms piggy* - stunning and styling as always.  Love that limo color more and more as I see it on you...

*uclaboi *- those jacket looks so classic yet trendy at the same time.  I particularly like the aviator jacket.  Hot hot hot!!


----------



## couturequeen

Took my new ball on vacation to Orlando.  Here we are at the physics exhibit at the science museum.


----------



## C_24

*ms p*- as well-dressed as always!

*couturequeen*- you look good with your Ball! And so sporty!


----------



## Bunkie

*couturequeen - *you wear your ball so well!  I love the color.

Pre-Valentine's dinner tonight at the St. Regis with DH... I took my ferro karung knot with me.  It barely carried anything - he had to carry my cell phone.


----------



## uclaboi

*Bunkie*, very nice pic of you with your Karung clutch.  Very classy 

*ms piggy*, the limo veneta looks perfect on you.


----------



## ms piggy

*Bunkie* welcome back! You looked absolutely fabulous!!! So feminine and pretty.


----------



## ms piggy

*couturequeen*, you rock the Ball bag! That's literally an action pic!


----------



## ms piggy

*Bunkie*, *Claus*, *uclaboi*


----------



## C_24

*Bunkie*, you look great in that outfit! Lovely Knot and lovely peeptoes!


----------



## Eugin

*mspiggy*, your outfit looks great with your limo veneta. is that vintage pucci? 

*couturequeen*, love your literal action shot!

*bunkie*, you look lovely with your knot. hope you had fun at the regis.


----------



## kopibaby

*bunkie,*
welcome back! glad to see you here again.
i love your action pic - chic and stylish.
hope you had fun at the st regis.


----------



## armcandyaddict

wow, *bunkie*, looking as fabulous as ever. besides ogling your ferro knot clutch i have to say i was admiring your hair - beautiful!


----------



## Bunkie

*uclaboi, ms piggy, C_24, Eugin, kopibaby, *and *armycandyaddict *- thanks so much for your warm welcome back and your kind words!


----------



## mundodabolsa

bunkie, that clutch was meant to be carried to just that type of place and event, love the picture


----------



## Mystiletto

*Bunkie *welcome back! What a pretty dress and the clutch is perfect with it.  


*couturequeen* love your new ball!


----------



## doreenjoy

Great looking bag. I love the Julie and it really looks fab on you.


----------



## ms piggy

Eugin said:


> *mspiggy*, your outfit looks great with your limo veneta. is that vintage pucci?



Thanks *Eugin*. It's a Massimo Dutti dress - and I bought it because it reminded me of Pucci which I love (and wish I could afford more).


----------



## Bunkie

*mundodabolsa *and *mystiletto* - thank you! 

In the spirit of Valentine's day, I wore a pink/Carminio ensemble.  I just had to share with you all.  Happy Valentine's Day!  (Carminio Boston, FW07)


----------



## hovercraftier

^That's so cute, *Bunkie*, happy Valentine's!


----------



## BookerMoose

Looks great *Bunkie*!  I also carried my carmino Montaigne today for Valentine's Day!


----------



## couturequeen

Very festive Bunkie!  Love it!


----------



## ouija board

Very cute bag, Bunkie! Perfect for Valentines day.


----------



## miss oinky

Bunkie said:


> *mundodabolsa *and *mystiletto* - thank you!





Bunkie said:


> In the spirit of Valentine's day, I wore a pink/Carminio ensemble.  I just had to share
> with you all.  Happy Valentine's Day!  (Carminio Boston, FW07)



Looking so lovely


----------



## ms piggy

*Bunkie*, you're just looking greater every single action pic. Well done!


----------



## ms piggy

Camel Campana been having a whirl lately. Here she is after a day's work with a spot of retail therapy (changing room). 

Massimo Dutti silk blouse and pencil skirt
Christian Louboutin pumps


----------



## C_24

^Stunning outfit as always. That Campana is so chic with just the right amount casualness in there!

And those shoes are killer! You should post pics of your whole CL collection someday!

Do I spy a AH "Not a plastic bag" there?


----------



## spendalot

*ms_piggy*, nice pics!
May I know the size of your campana? I think I like camel alot better than noce.


----------



## ms piggy

*Claus* sharp eyes you have there,  that's AH's "I'm not a plastic bag" that I use to tote around all my other "stuff"  I like how the Campana tones down the dressiness of the outfit, and it's so user friendly. 

That's the medium Campana *spendalot*. I prefer Camel too compared to Noce, though the latter would pop more and require less maintenance. But hey go with what you heart says.


----------



## guccisima

Ms Piggy, you look stunning. I love your whole outfit (by te way, i´m a huge Massimo Dutti fan). You look so chic and elegant and your Campana is really beautiful.


----------



## spendalot

*ms piggy*, do you know if BV repeats their colour? Camel is seasonal right? I hope it comes back again. I love Limo too.


----------



## ms piggy

Thank you *guccisima*. M. Dutti has some great clothes (classic, well make and cut) at wallet-friendly prices. Love the orange clic-clac in your avatar.

*spendalot*, AFAIK, Camel is seasonal (A/W'07) and so is Limo (S/S'07) both of which I love and own. BV is known to bring back or repeat colours (sometimes in different names) after a few season, keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## spendalot

^^ Thanks! I will keep my eyes peeled too!


----------



## Bunkie

*ms piggy*, as always, a darling outfit.  I love the blouse.  And the Campana is so chic on you.  Styling as usual.


----------



## sunspark

lg S/S 08 crimson veneta
Brand spankin' new so it isn't slouchy yet.


----------



## spendalot

*sunspark*, the size and colour looks great on you


----------



## spendalot

Me in the dressing room trying on clothes with my new bag


----------



## Nymph

^ I am liking the 2nd outfit, *spendalot*!


----------



## triggerpuff

ms piggy said:


> Camel Campana been having a whirl lately. Here she is after a day's work with a spot of retail therapy (changing room).
> 
> Massimo Dutti silk blouse and pencil skirt
> Christian Louboutin pumps



Lovely outfit!! Love the silk blouse!!

And the pumps are TDF!!


----------



## Syma

*Bunkie* you look so stunning with the knot, what a beautiful picture

*Couturequeen* The ball is gorgeous, now that is what I call an action shot!

*Ms Piggy *you look so elegant and well put together as always, I love how your accessories make your whole outfit look so expensive! I love M Dutti clothes as well especially their knitwear!

*Sunspark*, I'm still dying over the amazing colour of your new veneta, if I didn't already have carmino I'd be banging down BV's door!!!!

*Spendalot *you look so great with both of those outfits and your gorgeous veneta! Please post some pics with that stunning Ball as well.


----------



## kopibaby

*ms piggy and spendalot,*

wow! i have only been away for a few days and look what fantastic shots you both have! very pretty!


----------



## sunspark

Thanks Syma.  I'm still not sure if I'd rather have the carmino.


----------



## spendalot

Thanks *Nymph*, the second top is abit too big but I bought it anyway cos I like it so much.

*Syma*, will do so when I get the chance.

*Kopibaby*, welcome back!


----------



## spendalot

sunspark said:


> Thanks Syma. I'm still not sure if I'd rather have the carmino.


 
*sunspark*, the colour of your veneta looks a lot like my carmino. I cant tell the difference at all!


----------



## IntlSet

Not an outfit ladies, but my BV is enjoying a Bulls game in a box seat!


----------



## Bunkie

*IntlSet*, gorgeous!!!  Hope you enjoyed the game!


----------



## mistikat

That's the only way to truly enjoy a game - with a BV bag! 

Gorgeous bag...!


----------



## sunspark

I thought these comparison pics might help someone out who was trying to decided between styles/sizes.  Large Cassis Veneta and  Carmino Ball.  Both are great, not sure which I prefer.

I'm 5'2 and 20lbs too heavy


----------



## BookerMoose

sunspark said:


> I thought these comparison pics might help someone out who was trying to decided between styles/sizes.  Large Cassis Veneta and  Carmino Ball.  Both are great, not sure which I prefer.



Gee, I'm glad it is you who has to decide not me!  They are both gorgeous and both look great on you.  I have a carmino Montaigne and absolutely love the colour - I have only seen a small piece in cassis and loved it, but don't really know what it would look like in a full-size bag.  It sounds from your other posts that you really wish you could take parts of each bag and mush them together!  But that also probably means you can't go wrong either way... Toss a coin maybe?!  Good luck!


----------



## Nymph

Lovely action shots, sunspark! 

I'm bias towards Carmino, cos I just saw a close up comparison between Carmino and Cassis (manager's key ring, and a card case), and Carmino is a truer red IMO.

G'luck with your decision!


----------



## ouija board

Great action pics everyone!


----------



## kopibaby

it was a ethnic themed dinner at the st. regis singapore. i was in a sarong kebaya worn by the nonyas.

took my lotus mini veneta out for a spin that night as it matches the pink flowers on my kebaya.:shame:


----------



## lawbabe

kopibaby, what a stunning outfit! spirit of spring in the air..lovely pic, thanks for sharing


----------



## spendalot

*kopibaby*, I luuurve the whole get up!  Your lotus baby is soo


----------



## kanin8

kopibaby said:


> it was a ethnic themed dinner at the st. regis singapore. i was in a sarong kebaya worn by the nonyas.
> 
> took my lotus mini veneta out for a spin that night as it matches the pink flowers on my kebaya.:shame:


 
Great outfit and very lovely mini veneta... Love it all.

Next trip to Malacca must buy sarong kebaya for myself too...hehehe..


----------



## Bunkie

*kopibaby* - wow, that mini veneta is ultra adorable!! And in such a lovely color, it looks absolutely scrumptious on you!


----------



## kopibaby

lawbabe said:


> kopibaby, what a stunning outfit! spirit of spring in the air..lovely pic, thanks for sharing


 
thanks *lawbabe* for the kind words.



spendalot said:


> *kopibaby*, I luuurve the whole get up!  Your lotus baby is soo


 
*spendalot,* are you considering getting one?


----------



## kopibaby

kanin8 said:


> Great outfit and very lovely mini veneta... Love it all.
> 
> Next trip to Malacca must buy sarong kebaya for myself too...hehehe..


 
thanks *kanin*. 

where are you from?


----------



## kopibaby

Bunkie said:


> *kopibaby* - wow, that mini veneta is ultra adorable!! And in such a lovely color, it looks absolutely scrumptious on you!


 
thanks *bunkie*!
i was a bit apprehensive about it not going well with the kebaya since the kebaya is more like a traditional kind of costume. i was afraid that the mini might be too "modern" to go with it. i think the typical purses carried by the nonyas are beaded purses.

but then i thought "what the heck? its how you carry a purse thats most important!". i am glad that i managed to pull the look off.


----------



## Bunkie

^ I think they go well together, perhaps because they share this intricate delicate look


----------



## kanin8

Hi Kopibaby, 
I am actually from Thailand but now living in Malaysia. I guess you're Malaysian consider from your name, KOPI, aren't you? ..oh..I love old town kopi too..


----------



## C_24

*kopibaby*, that`s a stunning outfit you wear and it proves that BV goes with every combination!


----------



## kopibaby

kanin8 said:


> Hi Kopibaby,
> I am actually from Thailand but now living in Malaysia. I guess you're Malaysian consider from your name, KOPI, aren't you? ..oh..I love old town kopi too..


 
ahhh...i see. i am actually singaporean but DH is malaysian. KOPI is more from the dialect hokkien, where is means coffee in hokkien.  the irony is that i am allergic to kopi, yes, the drink.ush:


----------



## kopibaby

C_24 said:


> *kopibaby*, that`s a stunning outfit you wear and it proves that BV goes with every combination!


 
*claus,*
thanks. you are always so sweet and supportive


----------



## mlbags

*kopibaby*, I love your style, very creative and I bet you stand out being the only one who's not carrying a look-alike bag that most ladies are carrying, right?  As what you said, most would be carrying beaded bags.

You got syle, *baby*!


----------



## Nymph

kopi!! Your outfit is gorgeous, and the lotus mini was the perfect accessory to complement it


----------



## BookerMoose

Kopibaby - lovely outfit and lovely mini Veneta!  Your picture finally gave me a better idea of the size of the mini, too!


----------



## kopibaby

mlbags said:


> *kopibaby*, I love your style, very creative and I bet you stand out being the only one who's not carrying a look-alike bag that most ladies are carrying, right? As what you said, most would be carrying beaded bags.
> 
> You got syle, *baby*!


 
Thanks *mlbags*. you are making me :shame:


----------



## kopibaby

Nymph said:


> kopi!! Your outfit is gorgeous, and the lotus mini was the perfect accessory to complement it


 
*Nymph*, thanks for the kind words.



BookerMoose said:


> Kopibaby - lovely outfit and lovely mini Veneta! Your picture finally gave me a better idea of the size of the mini, too!


 
*BM*, thanks! yeah, i guess that will give friends in this forum how small/big the mini is since i believe there had been some questions about its size and how much it can contain. it looks small but definitely can hold enough to last the night!


----------



## ms piggy

*kopibaby*, nice!!!  I'm a huge fan of kebayas and own quite a few (am quite the traditionalist, I love cheongsum too ). Great how the mini Venata adds a nice modern touch to the kebaya. *Bunkie* is right that the intricacy of both the outfit and the Lotus Veneta complements each other well.

I believe kopi is actually Malay for coffee. Back in the olden days, when the Chinese from Southern China first came to Malaysia/Singapore, some of them ultimately married the local Malays, hence their descendents became what is known as Straits Chinese (or Babas and Nonyas). Most of these Straits Chineses (found mainly in Malacca and Penang) speaks Hokkien and Malay and incorporated many aspects of both cultures.


----------



## kopibaby

ms *piggy,*
thanks for the kind words and for the lesson in history! i have no nonya in my family at all and to be honest, i know nothing about their origins and history


----------



## ouija board

kopibaby, the mini veneta looks lovely with your outfit!


----------



## Sum

very pretty, *kopibaby*! mixing old with new and making it your own.


----------



## kopibaby

ouija board said:


> kopibaby, the mini veneta looks lovely with your outfit!


 

*OB,*
thanks for the vote of confidence!


----------



## kopibaby

Sum said:


> very pretty, *kopibaby*! mixing old with new and making it your own.


 
*sum*,
am glad that the mix came out well. 
thanks!


----------



## doubtfulguest

A little late to the party here, butthat's a great outfit*, Kopibaby.* I love love love the mini Veneta!


----------



## mistikat

*kopibaby*, gorgeous bag and outfit and thanks for modelling. I had wondered how this size bag would look and it is indeed a great formal/evening piece!


----------



## foxie-pooh

Finally got a chance to take this out for a spin...

Pictures at Barneys fitting room...trying on this new jeans that I bought 




The clothes I had on originally


----------



## triggerpuff

foxie-pooh said:


> Finally got a chance to take this out for a spin...
> 
> Pictures at Barneys fitting room...trying on this new jeans that I bought
> 
> View attachment 384862
> 
> 
> The clothes I had on originally
> 
> View attachment 384863



My heart just skipped a beat!! Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## lawbabe

wow, *foxie-pooh,* gorgeous bag and nice jeans-it's double action, thanks for sharing! That bag is ultimate luxury for me- cabat and in that color....I would take her everywhere, forgetting about all my other bags..


----------



## Bunkie

*foxie-pooh*, your cabat is incredibly drool-worthy!!!  It makes me want one every time I see your pics!!


----------



## Syma

Foxie-pooh, that cabat looks soooo amazing on you, many congrats!


----------



## kopibaby

*foxie,*
i am sooo drooling over your cabat!
nice!


----------



## oogiewoogie

Snapped some shots after work... *excuse the dirty mirror*


----------



## mundodabolsa

soooo pretty!! makes me want to break out my ferro sloane tomorrow. 

thanks for the pictures


----------



## BookerMoose

Beautiful!  Looks great and looks great on you!


----------



## miss oinky

kopibaby said:


> it was a ethnic themed dinner at the st. regis singapore. i was in a sarong kebaya worn by the nonyas.





kopibaby said:


> took my lotus mini veneta out for a spin that night as it matches the pink flowers on my kebaya.:shame:



Love love love love this kopibaby     Thanks ms piggy for the flash back


----------



## Syma

OOgiewoogie you look fab with your pyramid. Ferro is such a versatile colour and I love how your pictures show that the bag is not bulky at all!


----------



## oogiewoogie

Thanks~! *Mundo, Bker, & Syma*... I LOVE IT!! ... I myself staring at it... as weird as that sounds .  I can't wait to see what there fall collection has in store for all of us!


----------



## couturequeen

Love the way it drapes on you *oogiewoogie*!


----------



## Bunkie

*oogie*, that pyramid bag is TDF, and Ferro is so lovely.  Thanks for sharing - it looks lovely on you.


----------



## Samantha's Collection

*oogiewoogie*, what a beautiful ferro pyramid! It looks like a perfect fit on you.


----------



## oogiewoogie

*cOuture, bunkie, & Samantha*...thanks so much for your sweet compliments. :shame:  I've used the pyramid for about a week now.. and I love how it's breaking in! Thanks everyone!


----------



## LLANeedle

*oogiewoogie*, you wear the pyramid well.  The color looks great too.  Enjoy!


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

oogiewoogie said:


> Snapped some shots after work... *excuse the dirty mirror*


 

*You and your bag look AMAZING!!!*


----------



## fish0505

Love my large nero campana.


----------



## mundodabolsa

and I love it on you, that bag looks gorgeous and drapey and just perfect on you!


your shades are beautiful too


----------



## couturequeen

fish0505 said:


> Love my large nero campana.



Tres chic. Love the pop of blue too!


----------



## oogiewoogie

Thanks *Purseh!!* Its good to see u On dearie~! 

*Fish: * Love ur entire outfit & shades too!!


----------



## valkyrie360

*oogiewoogie* and *fish0505, *both of your bags are absolutely stunning!  Excellent choices!


----------



## knn

Fish I love your campana..  Hope to own one soon


----------



## mlbags

fish0505 said:


> Love my large nero campana.


 
*fish*, your large campana looks gorgeous on you!
You have totally put a different perspective of this bag on me.  I used to think that the large campana is way too large but you really rock this bag, this size!

If you don't mind revealing, may we know your height?


----------



## fish0505

mlbags said:


> *fish*, your large campana looks gorgeous on you!
> You have totally put a different perspective of this bag on me.  I used to think that the large campana is way too large but you really rock this bag, this size!
> 
> If you don't mind revealing, may we know your height?



Thank you, thank you~~
My height is 5'7"


----------



## Nymph

Welcome to tPF, *fish*!

 your Campana and your coat!!


----------



## royalhyness

*Had my new Bonita Veneta out today for her first stroll.
So thought I would post a few pictures of her and I.
Making our first debut together(sorry I am a little sweaty and that is why my hair is up)but your supposed to just look at the goods not me.....  also I see that the toilet made it's reflection into my pictures too, please ignore.I will post pictures of my very first BV purchase the lovely black montaigne at a latter date.


*


----------



## gro3602

I have deviated from Balenciaga this week and am wearing my BV today.

I love the knots - more unique!!


----------



## ms piggy

Beautiful bag *gro*. Love how we always have tPF screen opened up in the office.


----------



## Mystiletto

I haven't browsed through this thread in so long but all the ladies are looking so fantastic with your beautiful BVs!


----------



## alisonanna

cassis campana





sorry this pic is so huge


----------



## spendalot

Carmino New Ball.


----------



## mundodabolsa

yay, new pictures!!! beautiful bags all, thanks


----------



## ms piggy

Gorgy red bags!!!


----------



## Brandless

My two medium Venetas--Ebano and Aurora.


----------



## mlbags

*brandless*, both of your Venetas are gorgeous.

I already have a medium Veneta in Campana.  But seeing Reese's Nero Veneta and now yours is making me yearn for a medium Veneta again, this time in Nero.  (Used to have a large which I didn't like after a while).


----------



## Brandless

mlbags said:


> *brandless*, both of your Venetas are gorgeous.
> 
> I already have a medium Veneta in Campana. But seeing Reese's Nero Veneta and now yours is making me yearn for a medium Veneta again, this time in Nero. (Used to have a large which I didn't like after a while).


 
I know what you mean! The Nero on Reese looks so gorgeous.


----------



## aki_sato

Posing with my BV Ebano on my birthday


----------



## Nymph

^ Is that in Venice??

Happy belated birthday, *aki_sato*! You looked amazing against that beautiful backdrop!


----------



## aki_sato

Nymph said:


> ^ Is that in Venice??
> 
> Happy belated birthday, *aki_sato*! You looked amazing against that beautiful backdrop!



Thank you kindly *Nymph 
*
The Duomo is in Milan 
Isnt that church amazing?
I was so lucky to be there on my birthday


----------



## BookerMoose

Awesome photo *aki_sato*!  Hope you are enjoying your trip - any good BV sightings in Italy?


----------



## Lyanna Stark

This is my BV in action!


----------



## doloresmia

Gorgeous! I cannot tell from photos is that a large or maxi and what color.... so pretty for summer



Lyanna Stark said:


> This is my BV in action!


----------



## shopaholic&baby

Happy Belated Birthday, *aki_sato*!

Lyanna Stark, thanks for sharing the modelling pics.  Great shots!


----------



## Lyanna Stark

Thank you *doloresmia* and *shopaholic*! I think mine is a large as what my sa said. Compared to ms piggy's photos in first page, hers is a medium...

ms piggy







Me


----------



## ms piggy

*LOL!! *

*LS*, you reposted my pic from eons ago!!  I think your Veneta is the large gauging from the pics and also the price (the large retails for around S$3,200, so less 30% is around S$2,200). You look great!! Good choice!


----------



## Nymph

^^ Rocking that Large Veneta, *LS*!


----------



## aki_sato

BookerMoose said:


> Awesome photo *aki_sato*!  Hope you are enjoying your trip - any good BV sightings in Italy?



Thank you *BookerMoose 

*I had wonderful time in Europe - BV is totally big in Italy! I saw so many ladies carrying Veneta, Sloane, Ferro and..CABAT!
Such an enabling!


----------



## aki_sato

shopaholic&baby said:


> Happy Belated Birthday, *aki_sato*!
> 
> Lyanna Stark, thanks for sharing the modelling pics.  Great shots!



Thank you *shopaholic&baby *


----------



## aki_sato

Lyanna Stark said:


> This is my BV in action!



Gorgeous *LS*! 
What colour is that?


----------



## Lyanna Stark

Thank you *nymph*, *aki_sato*. 

Tha colour is lotus!


----------



## shopaholic&baby

Took these shots after coming home from Sunday brunch, with the medium ottone cabat, and off-white gladiator sandals.


----------



## shopaholic&baby

And more shots with the aurora mini book bag. cheers.


----------



## mundodabolsa

those are beautiful, thank you, thank you, thank you!! 

I LOVE the cabat pictures, not just because it's an ottone cabat, but also because that size looks so perfect on you so it makes me feel like my mediums must look that way on me too


----------



## leilani01

Wow!  Tres chic with your ottone cabat.  I love the way it looks with the sides tucked in.


----------



## uclaboi

*s&b* - love both the cabat and the mini book bag on you.  The book bag can be worn in so many ways!


----------



## Lululala

*s&b*, lovely shots and gorgeous bags good choice


----------



## BookerMoose

Great shots!


----------



## ms piggy

Here's the tiniest piece of BV ever in action.  

Hand made cuff links in sterling silver - "borrowed" from the DH.


----------



## godzilla

ms piggy, love them.  they are tdf.


----------



## Nymph

^^ Oh, I LOVE how you borrowed them for your own use!!!


----------



## shopaholic&baby

Thanks, mundodabolsa.  I thought about getting a mini size coz I am a shortie (only about 5'3").  However, I'm glad that it turns out that the medium size is not too big for me, and it's big enough allowing me to throw my baby's toys and stuff in it when we head out in a rush. :shame:

leilani01, uclaboi, Lululala & BookerMosse - thank you, thank you, thank you!  My SA just called me today that I can pick up my veneta anytime.  So I may take a few more action pics this coming weekend to share.  Oh I miss my veneta! 

ms. piggy - love the way you dressed, so stylish and nice!  It's really a good idea to buy cuff links for DH, as we can use them as well!!!  LOL


----------



## Everlong

omg miss piggy! you are pure class i love your entire ensemble!


----------



## ms piggy

*Thank you!!* 

*godzilla*, *Nymph*, *shopaholic**&baby*, *Everlong* - it's great that we gals are able to "borrow" stuff from the guys!


----------



## spendalot

*shopaholic&baby*, I love how your cabat looks on you  makes me think that I should've got the medium sized instead.

*ms piggy*, I love the cuff links. Too bad neither me nor DH has a need for that. Your scarf is sooo pretty


----------



## shopaholic&baby

spendalot said:


> *shopaholic&baby*, I love how your cabat looks on you  makes me think that I should've got the medium sized instead.


 
*spendalot*, but the mini cabat looks more cute and it's lighter!


----------



## uclaboi

*ms p* - you ALWAYS look so well put together.  Love the cuff links.


----------



## ricera

This is my favorite thread!  I love seeing everybody wearing their bags.  You all have such great style!


----------



## mlbags

*ms piggy*, very handsomely put together! 

(BTW, your scarf is looking very familiar but I just can't put a tab on it.  Care to elaborate?)


----------



## ms piggy

*spendalot*, *uclaboi* 

*mlbags* that is an Hermes mousseline (you can just about see the print of the letter H and a horse on it).


----------



## oj_lo

after posting the collection thread, i m so prepared to do the action shots... alright, i admit being self satisfied while modelling my bags:shame:


----------



## ms piggy

^^ Gorgeous collection of bags and lift/elevator mirror shots.


----------



## spendalot

Love your bags and outfits


----------



## jeshika

*oj_lo*, i  your cabat! beautiful bags! you match them beautifully with your outfits!


----------



## alisonanna

mmm...great bags
and you're so artistic!


----------



## doloresmia

thanks for posting! you should feel self-satisfied!

it is such a treat to see every gorgeous one of you with your lovely bags



oj_lo said:


> after posting the collection thread, i m so prepared to do the action shots... alright, i admit being self satisfied while modelling my bags:shame:


----------



## bertrell

Very stylish oj_lo!


----------



## Katemonaco

You look fabulous, oj_lo! Both bags and the lady look great. And your cabat matches your outfit very well.


----------



## Meta

Here's my very first BV, a medium Veneta in Nero. Pls excuse the scrubby clothes. 













For reference, I'm almost 5'9" and weigh 108lbs. ush:


----------



## jeshika

oooh *weN84*, such a lovely bag! it looks fab on you! what scrubby clothes? don't notice them cos your bag is so beautiful!


(i have the same one. )


----------



## bertrell

weN84, you wear the veneta beautifully. Makes me wish I'm taller.


----------



## Katemonaco

weN84

You look really good with your medium nero  The medium looks pretty big in the picture though. Maybe I can consider a medium veneta next time since I have a large now.  The nero is a really beautiful colour.


----------



## Meta

*jeshika - *Yay, we're bag twins! 
*bertrell - *Thanks for the compliment. 
*Katemonaco - *Thanks for the compliment. I think the Medium Nero works as the perfect black bag for me.   Hope you get one too!


----------



## mundodabolsa

you wear the nero veneta really well, it's beautlful!


----------



## LLANeedle

*WeN84*, I remember the first time I saw that Miu Miu pleated bag.  I'm still kicking myself for not getting it.  I even passed it up on sale though by then only the yellow and orange were available and originally it was available in a beautiful purple.  Maybe that's why the pleated veneta in turbulence is calling my name so loudly!


----------



## spendalot




----------



## godzilla

spendalot, the nero campana looks prefect on you!!


----------



## mlbags

*spendalot*, you got your large Nero Campana !!!
Congratz and you wear it well.


----------



## shopaholic&baby

*spendalot,*  I agree that the nero campana looks really nice on you!  I guess the size is larger than the large veneta?  Is it heavy?  I'm going to BV tomorrow, let me try it on but I think it won't look as nice as on you!!


----------



## spendalot

*godzilla*, thanks! I am extremely happy with it.

*mlbags*, you remembered my posts!  Yes I did hee and I've been using it everyday.

*shopaholic&baby, *you're so modest. With your slim figure, you'll look good in anything! It's very light for such a big bag. I dump many things in it and still it's quite alright. I always complain about the weight of my bags from other brands but never BV hehehe...
btw, what was your intention of going to BV tomorrow?


----------



## shopaholic&baby

spendalot said:


> *shopaholic&baby, *you're so modest. With your slim figure, you'll look good in anything! It's very light for such a big bag. I dump many things in it and still it's quite alright. I always complain about the weight of my bags from other brands but never BV hehehe...
> btw, what was your intention of going to BV tomorrow?



Just to pick up my veneta - the leather tied with the zipper pull was falling apart so I've asked for a replacement.  They only charge me HK$100 for it and they've also conditioned the bag for me!

When I talked to my SA 2 days ago, she said they're still waiting for the F/W 2008 bags and that should be a good news for me.  But the sale is still on, so I'm afraid................  I should walk straight in the store, grab my bag and go without turning my head or rolling my eyes! :ninja:


----------



## mundodabolsa

* spendalot * I've never seen a campana that drapes so nicely, it looks really soft and smooshy and gorgeous on you


----------



## Mid-

OMG *spendalot*, that large campana looks wonderful!!  Now I'm convinced that my next BV purse will be a large campana!! Congrats, you look great!!


----------



## Meta

LLANeedle said:


> *WeN84*, I remember the first time I saw that Miu Miu pleated bag.  I'm still kicking myself for not getting it.  I even passed it up on sale though by then only the yellow and orange were available and originally it was available in a beautiful purple.  Maybe that's why the pleated veneta in turbulence is calling my name so loudly!


I saw it in Saks back in Jan 07 but I wasn't into designer bags back then. Fast forward a few weeks and I got suckered in by purchasing my first designer bag, a Marc Jacobs! I absolutely adore the Orange and it was recently spotted on Ebay but I was really low on funds and could purchase it. I'm bummed since I don't come across that bag very often and it was BNWT. ush: Btw, did it came in Purple? I've seen the Natural/Tan and the Ivory on the 'bay. And what's this Turbulence?  Sorry I'm new to BV. 


*mundoldabosa* Thanks for the compliment! 

*spendalot*, the Campana looks great on you!


----------



## LLANeedle

*weN84*, turbolence is a new fall color for BV.  It's described as a muted purple.  A new style for BV this fall is the pleated veneta and it's available in this color in the large size.


----------



## spendalot

*mundodabolsa, *thanks. I especially love the way you described it 

*Mid-,* wow! I'm so happy that I can enable!  You should get it. It's my favourite bag so far. I love the size and how it looks good with any outfit.

*weN84*, thanks


----------



## kopibaby

*spendalot* looks even better IRL with her nero campana!
i know coz i saw her with it!


----------



## spendalot

*kopibaby,* thanks! You know all the credit goes to you  You look fab in your nero weave bag as well


----------



## mlbags

*kopibaby*, where have you been !!!?
I know, been shopping all over the world!
Welcome back, and please do show your loot.


----------



## kopibaby

*mlbags!*
how have you been?
i met nicholas and he mentioned what a lovely lady you are! 

i have been keeping an insane travel schedule; and i am "disappearing" again for about a month! promise to share my loot when i get back in august. meanwhile, enjoy your cabat!





mlbags said:


> *kopibaby*, where have you been !!!?
> I know, been shopping all over the world!
> Welcome back, and please do show your loot.


----------



## spendalot

My DH with his new shoes and belt.


----------



## spendalot

And me :shame:


----------



## alisonanna

spendalot - you two must be a gorgeous pair when you hit the streets
(or you could just stay home and admire each other!)
truly stunning!


----------



## godzilla

spendalot, I am totally in love with your belt and cabat.  A perfect match!!  And the  sneakers are so cute


----------



## Cosmopolitan

You look so cute and summery with your white dress and BV accessories, *spendalot*!


----------



## silvercloud

Oooh! You brought the cabat out! It looked great! The belt too


----------



## Lululala

Spendalot, you and your DH look so summery!  What a nice matching couple


----------



## spendalot

*alisonanna,* haha more like we stay home and he admires himself , he's so vain ush:

*godzilla, silvercloud*, 

*cosmopolitan, lululala*, thanks. And it's summer here all year round


----------



## doloresmia

spendalot, is that the mini ottone cabat? i had sort of written it off as a choice thinking it too small, but that looks lovely. and of course that devil bryan sent me pictures and an email saying there are only a few left in the US. with scarcity comes desire i suppose. what do you put in it?

also once again kudos on your choice of husband. i love a man who will pose for modeling shots to be posted online so 100s of women can look!


----------



## mundodabolsa

lovely pictures * spendalot *, your cabat especially looks so perfect! DH's shoes are not only beautiful, but look so comfortable too.


----------



## leilani01

*spendalot* - You and your husband are a very chic couple!  Love the mini ottone cabat.   Pardon our drool.....


----------



## mlbags

Presenting ..... the award on 'Mr & Mrs Bottega Chic' to *spendalot* & DH !!!


----------



## spendalot

*doloresmia,* I would say the mini cabat is cute. It actually looks miniature but plenty of room. I put everything in it, including my umbrella and bottled water. Go get it if you like Ottone


----------



## spendalot

*doloresmia,* I would say the mini cabat is cute. It actually looks miniature but plenty of room. I put everything in it, including my umbrella and bottled water. Go get it if you like Ottone 

*mundodabolsa*, thanks! His shoes are indeed very comfy that I wish I could fit in it!

*leilani01, mlbags*,aww, I feel so :shame:. Thanks


----------



## uclaboi

Some pics I found on a fashion blog...  stylish women on the streets of Milan

the first lady has BV bags, the second is wearing BV sandals.


----------



## Lyanna Stark

An older modelling shot that I forgot to post here. 

H lotus pochette


----------



## spendalot

uclaboi said:


> Some pics I found on a fashion blog... stylish women on the streets of Milan
> 
> the first lady has BV bags, the second is wearing BV sandals.


 
Thanks for sharing. I really love their style!


----------



## doloresmia

Lyanna Stark said:


> An older modelling shot that I forgot to post here.
> 
> H lotus pochette


 
Lyanna Stark, love those pink colors together! 

UCLABOI, thanks for showing us the ladies from milan!


----------



## Meta

Here's mine in a so-called attempt of action shot.


----------



## mundodabolsa

^it's fantastic, you look great, and the bag does too!


----------



## ricera

weN84-  You are so chic!  Usually I hate vests, but you wear it so well that it makes me kinda of love them.  I love these action shots because they really prove how versatile the BV can be.


----------



## mlbags

uclaboi said:


> Some pics I found on a fashion blog... stylish women on the streets of Milan
> 
> the first lady has BV bags, the second is wearing BV sandals.


 
Wow, nice, and may I know which fashion blog is that?  Not The Sartorialist right as I don't remember seeing these two pics on his blog.
Thanks in any case, *uclaboi*.


----------



## ricera

Finally... I'm posting an action shot after being so inspired by all of the beautiful women on this forum!  This is just my trifoglio clutch and my BV satin pink heels.  I was on the way to a fairly casual bridal shower and I was going to wear pants but it was so hot that I had to wear a skirt.  I think my husband felt silly taking pictures of me so I could post them to the purse forum, but he obliged none the less.  And please excuse the scrapes and bruises if you can see them:  I've been climbing super hard lately.


----------



## uclaboi

mlbags said:


> Wow, nice, and may I know which fashion blog is that? Not The Sartorialist right as I don't remember seeing these two pics on his blog.
> Thanks in any case, *uclaboi*.


 
It's from The Fashionist.


----------



## uclaboi

Very nice pics, *LS*, *weN84*, and *ricera*!


----------



## bertrell

Awesome outfit, ricera! You look like a model!


----------



## prestwick

You look FAB, *ricera*  Is your clutch the longer one that sells for $980, or the smaller one?


----------



## Katemonaco

weN84 and ricera,

Both of you look smoking hot with your BVs. I love your outfit weN84. 
Ricera looks casually sexy with her outfit and that is a beautiful green clutch.


----------



## ricera

Wow.  Thanks to everybody for all of the kind comments!  They really made my day.  


prestwick said:


> You look FAB, *ricera*  Is your clutch the longer one that sells for $980, or the smaller one?


I have the smaller one, which retails for 580, I think.  I bought mine through Saks.com.  I really love it, but I don't have very many situations where I can use it that often.  But it makes me feel like such a lady.


----------



## lovekoobabags

weN84 said:


> Here's mine in a so-called attempt of action shot.


 
...and I stumble upon another cute as can be picture of you Wen!
Another chic outfit for sure. I'm glad we share the love of BV!


----------



## armcandyaddict

have posted a separate thread as well but here i am with my ferro sloane!


----------



## mundodabolsa

you look beautiful, it's amazing to me how the "ferro-ness" of the bag makes such a slouchy silhouette still so chic.


----------



## ricera

I LOVE the ferro sloane and you look great!


----------



## leilani01

*armcandy *- Love your palette of ferro, gray, black and silver.  Very chic....Your ferro sloane is just stunning!


----------



## liquid_room

Hi ladies

i am new here and considering my first BV. Q: Should I buy it from Europe (with VAT) or in HK (no sales tax)? I hv friends going to France and HK soon.  And I am in SHanghai, waay too expensive here.;p

thank you


----------



## doloresmia

I believe HK is the cheapest place. good luck for your first purchase!


----------



## liquid_room

Doloresmia

thank you for the tip! btw, today i went down to BV and was looking at te ferro sloane on display. then the SA fished out an Ottone Sloane for my consideration. i reserved it cos i needed time to think it over.  it costs USD3600, too expensive perhaps. This color is OOS in Singapore and HK.

need opinions here!

TQ


----------



## shopaholic&baby

Have taken some action pics with my new cement python duette bag tonight.


----------



## shopaholic&baby

And also with my 5-year-old large ebano veneta!


----------



## shopaholic&baby

These've been posted on another thread before, but guess I should also post them here in the action thread.

* medium ottone cabat, purchased in April08
* aurora mini book bag & beurre gladiator, purchased in June08
* aurora ballerina flats & oleander croc sandals, purchased in July08


----------



## doloresmia

shopaholic&baby said:


> Have taken some action pics with my new cement python duette bag tonight.


 
How fabulous do you look!!!! love the bag, and the ebano looks great too by the way.


----------



## shopaholic&baby

Part 2...


----------



## MNS

Wonderful action shots!


----------



## C_24

Wow, you have amazing taste, *shopaholic*! Love the Cabat and those croc sandals! Stunning!


----------



## shopaholic&baby

Thanks, *doloresmia, MNS & C_24.*  I'm really glad that I was able to acquire these shoes & bags from BV!


----------



## Lululala

shopaholic&baby said:


> Part 2...



I am your admirer!


----------



## luxury.ninja

shopaholic&baby said:


> Part 2...


 
*shopaholic&baby*: _LOVE_ the Ballerina Flats in Aurora!!!


----------



## jelts

Shopaholic&baby! The footwear are fabulous!


----------



## shopaholic&baby

bv.luxury said:


> *shopaholic&baby*: _LOVE_ the Ballerina Flats in Aurora!!!



All the credits go to you, Bryan!! 

Lululala, don't know what to say! :shame:

Thanks, jelts!  All of them are soooooo comfortable!


----------



## doloresmia

Before my DH and DD starve, which outfit should I wear to brunch today????

Missoni scarf tied as a halter
Gap pants
Lululemon flipflops
Vintage cashmere sweater
Medium BV aurora veneta







Hermes TB scarf 
Vintage 32 CM HAC in Gold 
***** Hope T-shirt
Robert Clergerie Wedges that add 4 inches!!! to my height
H belt


----------



## Everlong

both look awesome on you but i like the first one


----------



## BookerMoose

The first one - with the BV!


----------



## luxury.ninja

Love the Missoni & the Bottega!


----------



## uclaboi

The first one w/ BV and white pants!


----------



## doloresmia

Ladies and Gentlemen, you guys are so good! i had some yummy Be Bim Bop with my lovely BV ensemble and my DH and DD. i love my HAC, but seriously not practical for every day. i would have serious tennis elbow.


----------



## C_24

^Ooooh, Bibimbap! That's my favorite Korean food! You sure looked good in your outfit!


----------



## doloresmia

c_24, me too! 

have you all seen the lovely BV ads in this month's Harper's Bazaar? sorry for the blurry pix, but do you get the idea?

they have the scrumptions ostrich hobo in PURPLE ostrich, and then two modeling pix of the delicious ostrich clutch and the ash python clutch. 

Porschegirl, if hobo is any indication your SO cabat is going to be seriously seriously HOT!


----------



## Lululala

*Doloresmia*, you look so sexy and trendy!!! Love the first one 
I love to see your action shots! Can you post more?


----------



## doloresmia

Lululala said:


> *Doloresmia*, you look so sexy and trendy!!! Love the first one
> I love to see your action shots! Can you post more?


----------



## mlbags

*doloresmia*, very very chic I must say. 
I'm a minority here as I love the 2nd outfit (tho' I'm a BV lover).

Yeah, I'm with *lululala* tho, requesting for more action pics - love the way you put things together.

BTW, in your 2nd pic, I'm just wondering if you need to put any hidden pins to hold the Hermes scarf, or can you just drape it over your shoulders and it stays most of the time?


----------



## shopaholic&baby

Wow, *doloresmia*, you are such a stylish lady!  Both outfits look great on you but I also prefer the 1st one with Missoni scarf tie as a halter top (so sexy!) with the aurora veneta!  So did you choose outfit 1 or 2 in the end?


----------



## doloresmia

mlbags said:


> *doloresmia*, very very chic I must say.
> I'm a minority here as I love the 2nd outfit (tho' I'm a BV lover).
> 
> Yeah, I'm with *lululala* tho, requesting for more action pics - love the way you put things together.
> 
> BTW, in your 2nd pic, I'm just wondering if you need to put any hidden pins to hold the Hermes scarf, or can you just drape it over your shoulders and it stays most of the time?


 
mlbags, thank you! with all this support i definitely will post more. my ferro pyramid wants some action  as to the shawl, it stays on my shoulders fairly well although i will be honest i don't have the knack for keeping one side over my shoulder like an elegant parisian lady. for that i think you need to have a pin to hold the scarf in place. i also have a scarf ring for more of a more stylish poncho look. in any case i LOVE shawls and am starting to move into scarves because you can wear them so many ways. there is a great reference guide here - http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-r...w-to-guide-for-scarves-no-chatter-189943.html. sorry very long answer to a yes or no question.


----------



## doloresmia

shopaholic&baby said:


> Wow, *doloresmia*, you are such a stylish lady! Both outfits look great on you but I also prefer the 1st one with Missoni scarf tie as a halter top (so sexy!) with the aurora veneta! So did you choose outfit 1 or 2 in the end?


 
 i chose outfit no 1. my DH definitely appreciates the ventilation aspect.


----------



## shopaholic&baby

The How-to guide is super useful!!  I've bookmarked it already.  Thanks for the great info, as always, doloresmia!!


----------



## doloresmia

Shopaholic&baby, ok now we are waiting for photos of your experiments in scarf tying! how about the new shawl you told me about????


----------



## shopaholic&baby

the LV shawl? I didn't wear it for months...partly because I'm still trying to find ways to wear it well; and partly because I won't wear it to work.  It's printed with the monogram pattern all over the shawl and it is too "high profile" to my colleagues.  I work in a sports apparel company and people wear sportswear to work! (but I don't) :shame:

Anyhow, let me practice more and will certainly post pix when I feel confident about it.  Hehe...


----------



## doloresmia

OK, i just had to share my late night "BIN" from ebay..... it arrived super fast too! these are beige cloth woven boots by BV..... super nubbly as you can see in the second pic of my boot leg. it sort of blends with the rug at the moment. 

please ignore my bedraggled hair, i just got out of the shower after an afternoon on the beach.

BV boots
aurora medium veneta


----------



## Lululala

Doloresmia, it looks very stylish but people at my age or it's just me would love to see a bigger picture. Can you make it bigger, Sweetie?


----------



## Everlong

doloresmia.... those boots are amazing!!! you wear them so well!


----------



## doloresmia

Lululala said:


> Doloresmia, it looks very stylish but people at my age or it's just me would love to see a bigger picture. Can you make it bigger, Sweetie?


 
lululala - here you go!







everlong, thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Lululala

That's much better


----------



## lawbabe

WOW, *doloresmia,* that's really stylish!!! It's very sexy too... 
Once I showed a really high heeled Chloé peep toe pump to my mum, she said: nice, but wherever will you wear these? While I was thinking about what to say as an example, she answered herself, smiling: "to the bed, I suppose?"


----------



## shopaholic&baby

The boots are gorgeous & they look really good on you, *doloresmia*! Congrats!!


----------



## doloresmia

lawbabe said:


> WOW, *doloresmia,* that's really stylish!!! It's very sexy too...
> Once I showed a really high heeled Chloé peep toe pump to my mum, she said: nice, but wherever will you wear these? While I was thinking about what to say as an example, she answered herself, smiling: "to the bed, I suppose?"


 

lawbabe -  your mom sounds hilarious.

shopaholic&baby - thank you! when are we going to see more actions shots from you?


----------



## shopaholic&baby

doloresmia said:


> lawbabe -  your mom sounds hilarious.
> 
> shopaholic&baby - thank you! when are we going to see more actions shots from you?



Nah!  I'll be a nice girl and NO MORE new purchase for a while.  So don't expect to see more action shots till I get the frame bag.  Since I'm still enjoying very much with my current tiny collection, I can wait for the new one patiently.


----------



## IntlSet

*doloresmia, *those boots are stunning!


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

Hi everyone, here's my beloved BV Campana in action today.  So much for it being fall -- I'm still in summer, here in SoCal! 

Dress:  Harkham
Shoes:  Banana Republic


----------



## mlbags

*Chanel*Blvd*, you're looking very very summery chic!
Love your setup, including the sandals that matches the whole ensemble so well!


----------



## doloresmia

Chanel*Blvd said:


> Hi everyone, here's my beloved BV Campana in action today.  So much for it being fall -- I'm still in summer, here in SoCal!
> 
> Dress: Harkham
> Shoes: Banana Republic


 
LOVE this outfit! Hilarious that it was summer in W Hollywood, but Fall in Santa Monica (for me) yesterday!!!!


----------



## shopaholic&baby

*Chanel*Blvd* - you look amazing with the BV, the dress and the sandals!


----------



## shopaholic&baby

here's me with the black bombe satchel


----------



## spendalot

*Chanel*Blvd,* very sweet!


*shopaholic&baby,* super chic!


OT: I reached my 1000th post! I planned this to be in the BV thread hee.


----------



## shopaholic&baby

spendalot said:


> OT: I reached my 1000th post! I planned this to be in the BV thread hee.



Congrats!


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

Thank you guys, for the lovely words! 

*shopaholic&baby* - You are rockin' that Bombe Satchel! You look so sophisticated!

*doloresmia* - I was in Glendale most of yesterday, and though it was cooler than last week, it was still in the 80's! We're in for a HOT day today, though - close to 100 in some areas, eek!


----------



## doloresmia

shopaholic&baby said:


> here's me with the black bombe satchel


 
You look AMAAAAAZING!!! love the satchel!


----------



## mlbags

*



*

*shopaholic&baby* - you wear this bag very well!  Congratz in scoring this acquisition!

*spendalot* - congratz on your thousand posts! You're such a sweetie to dedicate this to our beloved BV-board. Well done!


----------



## C_24

*shopaholic&baby*, you look stunning with your Bombe!


----------



## kopibaby

*shopaholic&baby,*
the bag didnt look that big in your modelling pics. very nice and you carried it so well!!
congrats on the great buy!


----------



## shopaholic&baby

Other than "THANK YOU" I don't know what to say! :shame:


----------



## couturequeen

DH has found I am quite easy to please ... just go for the BV when it comes to gifts!

My surprise anniversary present - a cashmere scarf!


----------



## doloresmia

couturequeen said:


> DH has found I am quite easy to please ... just go for the BV when it comes to gifts!
> 
> My surprise anniversary present - a cashmere scarf!


 
what a LOVELY anniversary present! you can see in the picture how lovely and soft it is. happy anniversary!


----------



## lawbabe

*couturequeen*, have a happy anniversary!! Special thanks for the close up- I could almost feel the soft lovely cashmere. There must be something in BV and cashmere, lot of BV lovers (including myself) admire cashmere too...


----------



## spendalot

couturequeen said:


> DH has found I am quite easy to please ... just go for the BV when it comes to gifts!
> 
> My surprise anniversary present - a cashmere scarf!


 
It's beautiful! I think if I were to wear it, I'll never take it off!


----------



## mundodabolsa

^me too!  It looks so soft and elegant, man I'm jealous. Time to go on my daily search for a DH like that one... :shame:


----------



## dolphingirl

Oh......It's so warm, beautiful and full of love from your DH.  Happy anniversary.


----------



## Mid-

*couturequeen*, your cashmere scarf is so lovely!! What a heavenly weave! 
Happy belated anniversary and cheers to your hubby!!


----------



## couturequeen

Thanks for all the comments ladies!

I never want to take it off. It's incredibly soft and the weave is classic BV. For once, I'm looking forward to colder days!


----------



## piperlu

That scarf is gorgeous!


----------



## shopaholic&baby

Hi *coutourqueen*, how lovely is the cashmere scarf and how sweet your hubby is! Happy belated anniversary!


----------



## mundodabolsa

saw a real pretty lady with a stunning sloane in a dark, dark brown (moro?) this morning at the gym.  every time I see someone with a sloane I think, DAMM, I hope mine looks that good on me


----------



## sngsk

Gorgeous scarf!  Too bad it's much too warm here in Singapore to use one 

Anyway I finally got round to transfering and uploading the couple of shots I took of my first BV, a Ferro Roma, in action. Love how it goes with everything from work wear to floaty or casual outfits and the colour is amazingly versatile.


----------



## spendalot

Gorgeous bag *sngsk. *It looks great on you. I like Ferro on the Roma best.


----------



## doloresmia

sngsk said:


> Gorgeous scarf!  Too bad it's much too warm here in Singapore to use one
> 
> Anyway I finally got round to transfering and uploading the couple of shots I took of my first BV, a Ferro Roma, in action. Love how it goes with everything from work wear to floaty or casual outfits and the colour is amazingly versatile.
> 
> View attachment 572445
> 
> 
> View attachment 572446


 
love this! my favorite color!


----------



## chiaoapple

*sngsk* -- love how the roma looks hanging off your elbow! effortless chic.


----------



## chiaoapple

had this baby for a while... felt inspired to share!


----------



## lawbabe

wow, chiaoapple, you look hot with this cocker! The color is so elegant- matches your gorgeous cardi!


----------



## C_24

*sngsk* - you prove that the Roma is the perfect day to night bag! Great pics!

*chiaoapple* - what a lovely Cocker! Also love the cardigan!


----------



## chiaoapple

my ottone sloane, freshly delivered into my greedy hands. i'm totally dressed down, but I do incorporate my two biggest loves in life -- Bottega Veneta and Cookies!


----------



## doloresmia

LOVE this look! you look hot!!!! and OMG you got an OTTONE SLOANE!!!!!!!!


----------



## shopaholic&baby

*sngsk* - your Ferro Roma is gorgeous and you wear it so well!

*chiaoapple* - you rock both cocker & the ottone sloane!  Well done!


----------



## Lululala

*chiaoapple*, we are bag twins! Are there more to come


----------



## mundodabolsa

wow, what an onslaught of great bags!! ferro really is the very pretty in the roma style. 

and WOW, chiaoapple, that ottone sloane suits you really well.  it's just beautiful.


----------



## leilani01

*chiaoapple - *What gorgeous bags!  I especially adore the Ottone Sloane....

I just saw a small pouch in Ottone at the BV boutique and while beautiful, is just a small taste of how stunning that color truly is.


----------



## doloresmia

leilani01 - you saw a little something ottone in SCP??????? is ottone back? what else did they have????


----------



## piperlu

^^Wouldn't that be nice if they brought it back?


----------



## leilani01

doloresmia said:


> leilani01 - you saw a little something ottone in SCP??????? is ottone back? what else did they have????


 
No, I don't think Ottone is back.  With the possibility of a special tpf item in Ottone, I thought it would be a good idea to see it IRL.  

I asked the SA about Ottone and she said SCP only had an evening clutch and the pouch in stock.  She retrieved the pouch and while it was very pretty, it was completely smooth and flat.  Without the Intrecciato weave, you couldn't see all the beautiful color variations.

Still it would be a great piece for someone wanting a little bit of Ottone but being rigid would probably work best carried in a Cabat or Roma, etc. 

I didn't ask how much it was.  (I was with a friend who isn't into BV and I didn't want to test her patience by trying on everything in the store).


----------



## foxie-pooh

Digging through my messy camera, I found these from this summer...ooh how I loved fountains


----------



## Anhzie

wow your cabat looks AMAZING! is that ottone?


----------



## foxie-pooh

It's actually platino ossidato, but it's hard to capture the color in pictures...


----------



## HandbagDivaGirl

Amazing collection everyone, I shall post mine once I get some pics


----------



## lovekoobabags

IntlSet said:


> Not an outfit ladies, but my BV is enjoying a Bulls game in a box seat!


 
^ gorgeous! what color is that?


----------



## doloresmia

^^noce


----------



## xlawson

chiaoapple said:


> had this baby for a while... felt inspired to share!


 
Could this bag still be found?


----------



## ricera

Gorgeous, gorgeous bags everyone!  Here a few closeups of my large veneta in Aurora outside.


----------



## doloresmia

You know I love the aurora veneta as i am always toting mine around!


----------



## alexis77

ricera your aurora veneta looks wonderful! I'm envious of your green grass and fallen leaves--we are covered with snow right now in NE PA!


----------



## sngsk

Love your veneta *ricera*! It's definitely next on my list.

In the meantime, here's my 2nd BV in action. Gotta say, I'm falling in love with it more everyday


----------



## doloresmia

^^^me too! i love the slouch


----------



## sally du

hi Miss Piggy, can I ask your height so that I'll have an idea how the medium veneta will look in my 5'2" frame. do you have to remove the bag from your shoulder everytime you need to get something out?


----------



## sally du

Nymph, how tall are you?


----------



## capulet

*sngsk*, great action pics!  I am falling in love with your bag from afar.


----------



## sally du

sngsk, is that a pyramid?


----------



## Alice1979

Only my second BV but I'm madly in love.


----------



## annelovepuggy

Alice1979 - beautiful! You wear it so well.  I always love this bag except its weight.


----------



## doloresmia

Alice1979 - GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## chiaoapple

wow alice! i have to say, i've always thought the origami bag looked iffy in the official bottega veneta pictures, but it looks GREAT on you! darn, now i'm lusting after yet another BV


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you annelovepuggy, doloresmia, and chiaoapple


----------



## BookerMoose

It is beautiful* Alice1979*!  Congratulations!


----------



## nerf09

sngsk 
  			what is the name, colour and size of your bag? its an awesome bag looks amazing!


----------



## BookerMoose

nerf09 said:


> sngsk
> what is the name, colour and size of your bag? its an awesome bag looks amazing!



It is a Moro Pyramid - *sngsk*'s reveal thread is here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/on-to-my-2nd-bv-bag-quick-reveal-389720.html

Moro is a dark, dark brown - like really good dark chocolate!  And there are a lot of Pyramid fans here - I think you can probably find the dimensions in the Reference threads...


----------



## nerf09

Thanks BookerMoose!!!!


----------



## jeshika

my sis sent me these pics of us at seaworld last thanksgiving and i was wearing my BV sunnies... enjoy!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

weN84 said:


> Here's mine in a so-called attempt of action shot.



Sorry if this has been answered before, I'm new to BV!  Is this beautiful bag a Medium Veneta?  Is it still available?  What's the approximate UK price please?


----------



## nerf09

Hey Ali-bagpuss,
 I am new to this forum as well, but I believe this is a medium veneta. This bag is a classic so yes it should be available at the BV store, you would have to check / call. 
 The price for a medium veneta is 1550.00 USD not including taxes. Hope this helps and I am sure some of the wonderful people on this forum will reply if i am incorrect. 
 You may also want to check out the other threads such as:
http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta-style-reference/
and
http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta-color-reference/

Cheers!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^ Thanks and sorry if I posted in the wrong section.


----------



## j0ann

Alice1979 said:


> Only my second BV but I'm madly in love.



beautiful bag and in such a great color too!! 

do i spy JC Watson flats?


----------



## annelovepuggy

Actions Shots - Black Sloane, Ferro Sloane, Brown shoulder bag [3,4], maxi Ash Scuro Veneta.


----------



## doloresmia

that shoulder bag is super cute! love the action shots.... we need MORE!


----------



## vlore

*Medium Veneta in Lotus*


----------



## LT bag lady

vlore said:


> *Medium Veneta in Lotus*


 Beautiful color!  Bag looks great on you!
OT: Please tell me it isn't _that_ cold in Miami, I'm flying down tomorrow and was hoping to get _hot_!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vlore

LT bag lady said:


> Beautiful color!  Bag looks great on you!
> OT: Please tell me it isn't _that_ cold in Miami, I'm flying down tomorrow and was hoping to get _hot_!
> Thanks for sharing!



OT: YES, it's cold down here...for the last couple of days it has gone down to the 40s at night and high 60s during the day. Last night was the coldest with high 30s!!!


----------



## annelovepuggy

Nice.  I always wonder what color 'lotus' is ?  So is it like 'salmon pink' ??


----------



## doloresmia

vlore - that is awesome! i boringly always thought of lotus as a Spring/Summer color only and yet here you are showing how great it can make the transition to winter!


----------



## adoptastray

Wow! You make lotus look great in the winter. Inspires me to think out of the mental color box myself.


----------



## spendalot

Shamelessly posting my cabat in action again. 











Here's a new action of my baltic veneta.


----------



## doloresmia

spendalot - keep posing your cabat! love it!!!


----------



## couturequeen

spendalot - love your shamless pics! keep 'em coming!

Here's me with the Ball today.


----------



## doloresmia

couturequeen - we need more action shots from you too! didn't you do that awesome fair grounds shot?


----------



## sportsger2001

Some action pics of me and my ferro sloane on different occasions


----------



## howardu09

Love the photos *sportsger2001, couturequeen and spendalot!!! *


----------



## BagEssence

*Spendalot*: What's the downside of the Cabat?  I'm thinking of getting one but notice that it's hard to find.  Thanks.


----------



## sona

annelovepuggy said:


> Actions Shots - Black Sloane, Ferro Sloane, Brown shoulder bag [3,4], maxi Ash Scuro Veneta.



Does this bag come with a longer strap or did you fix that one? Thanks!


----------



## annelovepuggy

sona said:


> Does this bag come with a longer strap or did you fix that one? Thanks!



If you're referring to the brown satchel bag, it comes with a short shoulder strap and a long one that can be cross-body.  The long strap can be shortened by looping one end thru the ring [where the strap is connected to the bag] and clipped/hooked at the other ring and becomes 'double short straps'. Please also see 'My new Bottega satchel in gray/zinc ' #42 photos.


----------



## couturequeen

Rocking my new belt!


----------



## doloresmia

love it!


----------



## nerf09

looking good!


----------



## jadore_chanel

My ottone cabat in action


----------



## sportsger2001

*jadore_chanel* your ottone cabat is gorgeous!!! Is that the asian size or the medium? May I ask if you placed a SO for the ottone cabat or you purchased it elsewhere? As i'm interested to get one but as far as I know its sold out and only available through a SO


----------



## jadore_chanel

sportsger2001 said:


> *jadore_chanel* your ottone cabat is gorgeous!!! Is that the asian size or the medium? May I ask if you placed a SO for the ottone cabat or you purchased it elsewhere? As i'm interested to get one but as far as I know its sold out and only available through a SO


It's the asian size. I bought it in HK landmark store. I think they still have one more for display. I am sure there are more in stock in China. I saw it when I visited Shanghai and Beijing. The prices were much higher than HK and US. But I believe that it must be cheaper than SO.


----------



## sportsger2001

oh that's good news!!! Mind telling me how much you got it for If its not convenient you can always PM me.Thanks alot!


----------



## jadore_chanel

sportsger2001 said:


> oh that's good news!!! Mind telling me how much you got it for If its not convenient you can always PM me.Thanks alot!


it's HKD29800, i am sending you PM for details.


----------



## abi319

Some not so clear pics of my noce new pyramid on her first day out!


----------



## annelovepuggy

abi319 -  gorgeous!  What color is it? tea?


----------



## BagEssence

How do I "PM" someone?  Sorry newbie here.
Jadore, does cabat ever go on sale?  Yours is delish!  Was the price full price?


----------



## jadore_chanel

BagEssence said:


> How do I "PM" someone?  Sorry newbie here.
> Jadore, does cabat ever go on sale?  Yours is delish!  Was the price full price?


yup, it's the full price cause no duty in hk.


----------



## jeshika

BagEssence said:


> How do I "PM" someone?  Sorry newbie here.
> Jadore, does cabat ever go on sale?  Yours is delish!  Was the price full price?



the cabat never goes on sale, especially not in ottone... i have it in the medium and it is a beautiful bag!!! it's sold out in the states and in europe and in hk, the prices are comparable. grab it if u can!!!

*j'adore*, you look fab with your cabat!


----------



## abi319

annelovepuggy said:


> abi319 -  gorgeous!  What color is it? tea?



Thank you annelovepuggy...its actually noce, i forgot to mention. Its the new pyramid in noce!! I knew my pics were crappy!


----------



## foxie-pooh

Something relatively recent


----------



## couturequeen

Looking good foxie-pooh!


----------



## BagEssence

j'ador chanel:  so the cabat actually does not have that suede lining inside?  it's just fully woven inside and outside?  no magnetic closure either?


----------



## mundodabolsa

BagEssence said:


> j'ador chanel:  so the cabat actually does not have that suede lining inside?  it's just fully woven inside and outside?  no magnetic closure either?



no lining, no magnetic closure.  but it does have a solid strip of leather as the base on the inside.


----------



## uclaboi

*foxie -* love, love, love your Cabat!!!


----------



## prestwick

*Foxie-pooh.*.gorgeous cabat.  is it medium or large?


----------



## foxie-pooh

Thanks everyone...it's the large cabat


----------



## BagEssence

mundodabolsa said:


> no lining, no magnetic closure.  but it does have a solid strip of leather as the base on the inside.



sounds like a luxurious woven leather heaven.


----------



## mucha

Alice1979 said:


> Only my second BV but I'm madly in love.


I love this, you look great with BV, I am seriously considering getting one of these.


----------



## doloresmia

foxie-pooh - what a gorgeous cabat!


----------



## mibolsa

For my new BV friends, Baggiana, Doloresmia, Boxermom and Frzsri


With all your help and guidance I received my lovely new jewel.  

 It already has gone to date night!  Many Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## mundodabolsa

^it looks like it was made for you, I love the slouch around your body, you can just tell it's a comfy bag to own. 

thanks or the pictures!


----------



## doloresmia

mibolsa said:


> For my new BV friends, Baggiana, Doloresmia, Boxermom and Frzsri
> 
> 
> With all your help and guidance I received my lovely new jewel.
> 
> It already has gone to date night!  Many Thanks again for all your help!



Congrats! this is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## annelovepuggy

*mibolsa - Congradulation!  Beautiful on you.  Casual & chic   thanks for taking action pictures.
*


----------



## mibolsa

Thank you all for your kinds words.  My husband has been laughing at how I devour all your threads and posts.- He thinks I've joined a cult- I had to get my 8 yr old to take the pics  (you can tell be the height level!)  I look forward to  future posts maybe another BV in action!


----------



## jadore_chanel

mini cobalt cabat


----------



## jadore_chanel

my new veneta


----------



## annelovepuggy

*jadore_chanel - Oh, my. You got two gorgeous, awsome bags.  Don't know why but I love mini cabat in cobalt blue than in ottone !  Thanks for taking and sharing the pictures.
*


----------



## couturequeen

*jadore* - LOVE that cobalt color. And your new veneta is glamorous!


----------



## calisnoopy

jadore_chanel said:


> mini cobalt cabat


 

Ooooohhhh love the modeling pix!!! 

your mini doesnt look that small either...can you fit it easily over your shoulders too?

and if you dont mind me asking--how much is the mini cabat...


----------



## doloresmia

calisnoopy - shouldn't you have some action shots for us too????


----------



## jadore_chanel

Thanks for all your kind comments.



calisnoopy said:


> Ooooohhhh love the modeling pix!!!
> 
> your mini doesnt look that small either...can you fit it easily over your shoulders too?
> 
> and if you dont mind me asking--how much is the mini cabat...



calisnoopy, it fit very well over my shoulder. I am 5 3, size 0. Will take pix for you later. It costs HKD 26500.


----------



## doloresmia

i wore my super fabulous BV boots out to dinner the other day. i know i posted them before, but i just LURVE them.

also wearing anne fontaine shirt and junya watanabe skirt from 2001. probably the variety of styles really don't work together, but it made me happy. i was also wearing an H scarf on my head at the time, but decided it really was too much so i cut it off in this photo.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

doloresmia said:


> i wore my super fabulous BV boots out to dinner the other day. i know i posted them before, but i just LURVE them.
> 
> also wearing anne fontaine shirt and junya watanabe skirt from 2001. probably the variety of styles really don't work together, but it made me happy. i was also wearing an H scarf on my head at the time, but decided it really was too much so i cut it off in this photo.



You rock the whole outfit n bag too


----------



## bdo3701

Super chic!!


----------



## LT bag lady

Beautiful boots, love the skirt too!


----------



## doloresmia

LV-PRADAfanatic - looking forward to more of YOUR rocking looks too!

Thanks bdo3701 and LT bag Lady! you cannot see the skirt, but IRL it has tiers that jut out like a crazy christmas tree.


----------



## Anhzie

WOW doloresmia,
You look great!


----------



## ricera

Dolresmia-  what a KILLER ensemble. I love it!


----------



## BagEssence

doloresmia said:


> i wore my super fabulous BV boots out to dinner the other day. i know i posted them before, but i just LURVE them.
> 
> also wearing anne fontaine shirt and junya watanabe skirt from 2001. probably the variety of styles really don't work together, but it made me happy. i was also wearing an H scarf on my head at the time, but decided it really was too much so i cut it off in this photo.



Georgeouzzz, lurve the skirt, boot, and hairrr


----------



## blueiris

doloresmia said:


> i wore my super fabulous BV boots out to dinner the other day. i know i posted them before, but i just LURVE them.
> 
> also wearing anne fontaine shirt and junya watanabe skirt from 2001. probably the variety of styles really don't work together, but it made me happy. i was also wearing an H scarf on my head at the time, but decided it really was too much so i cut it off in this photo.


 

Love it, Doloresmia!


----------



## Lululala

Doloresmia, you are so chic! Can we see a close up of those lovely boots please?


----------



## shopaholic&baby

Doloresmia - I'm speechless when looking at your modeling pic, just WOW!!


----------



## doloresmia

shopaholic&baby, lululala, blueiris, bagessence, ricera, ahnzie - thanks for the love.

Lululala - i am traveling right now, but will post clearer close ups of the boots. they are fabulous. boots are woven cloth, kind of oatmeal colored. there might be a better picture from when i first BINed them, but ALWAYS happy to feature more eye candy.


----------



## doloresmia

oh i like this! i am never sure my hair will stay up in this. i have an H horn hair stick to spear my hair, but am very attracted to this look too!

sorry shopaholic&baby - i posted to wrong thread, but it IS BV in action....


----------



## annelovepuggy

*doloresmia - Great style !  Love the shirt, skirt and the boots.  The skirt is interesting, are you able to take close shots of it, please ?  Perhaps you can add a picture of the H scarf that go w/ this outfit [am I asking too much?]  
*


----------



## doloresmia

annelovepuggy said:


> *doloresmia - Great style !  Love the shirt, skirt and the boots.  The skirt is interesting, are you able to take close shots of it, please ?  Perhaps you can add a picture of the H scarf that go w/ this outfit [am I asking too much?]
> *



Annelovepuggy - PUHLEASE! any chance to take pictures of fabulous goodies makes me happy. i will take more detailed pix of the clothes and boots this weekend. i work out of town for the moment, so sadly we have to delay gratification a wee bit.


----------



## shopaholic&baby

doloresmia, actually I've used some hair pins to fix my bun before putting on the BV accessory.


----------



## doloresmia

shopaholic&baby said:


> doloresmia, actually I've used some hair pins to fix my bun before putting on the BV accessory.



oh got it. very clever. it never occurred to me


----------



## Bichon Lover

*doloresmia*   You look FABULOUS!!!!   I love Anne Fontaine.  I'm lucky enough to have one very close!  Too close and more than half my above the waist wardrobe is from her.  The styles and quality are beyond compare   Very dangerous place


----------



## kroquet

Doloresmia - you are so chic!!   Love the outfit!   
You have gorgeous hair and I do adore the H pin.


----------



## doloresmia

Bichon Lover said:


> *doloresmia*   You look FABULOUS!!!!   I love Anne Fontaine.  I'm lucky enough to have one very close!  Too close and more than half my above the waist wardrobe is from her.  The styles and quality are beyond compare   Very dangerous place



bichon lover - do you know about the anne fontaine outlet just outside of las vegas??? they told me they had no problem sending pix and shipping..... 

http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/store_listing.asp?id=58

kroquet - thanks honey! BV and H go well like peanut butter and chocolate!


----------



## jburgh

We sure have some great looking gals and guys in the BV forum. 

s&b - I keep staring at your hair, it is so shiny.  It must be really healthy.
doloresmia - those boots are HOT!


----------



## Bichon Lover

doloresmia said:


> bichon lover - do you know about the anne fontaine outlet just outside of las vegas??? they told me they had no problem sending pix and shipping..... quote]
> 
> 
> I had no idea. Thanks, I'll have to check it out although I must admit that as soon as they get something new in I like I spring on it.  I must learn some self control and get some deals!


----------



## doloresmia

lululala and annelovepuggy, here are the pix of the boots and skirt as promised. unfortunately skirt doesn't photograph well when not worn, but hopefully you can see it tiers.


----------



## kroquet

Wow, I didn't realize the boots were woven leather!   Stunning!   What I wouldn't give for a pair in black!   I love how the skirt is so drapey.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## doloresmia

kroquet said:


> Wow, I didn't realize the boots were woven leather!   Stunning!   What I wouldn't give for a pair in black!   I love how the skirt is so drapey.  Thanks for the pics.



Kroquet - actually the boots are woven cloth, not leather. it is an interesting and lovely look IMO.


----------



## Lululala

doloresmia said:


> lululala and annelovepuggy, here are the pix of the boots and skirt as promised. unfortunately skirt doesn't photograph well when not worn, but hopefully you can see it tiers.



I'll never get tired looking at those boots!! Yummy


----------



## luxury.ninja

Aloha from Hawaii!

Thought I would join in on the BV Action....

1. My most recent purchase: Barcelona Tote in Marmo - photo taken while in California.
2. Catalano Tote in Bronzo - photo taken while visiting a resort in Hawaii.

Thanks!


----------



## kroquet

Looking good Bryan!!!!   Great style!


----------



## Anhzie

You look very stylish Bryan!


----------



## annelovepuggy

*doloresmia - *thank you.  Very nice.  I'm attracted to long skirts that have unique cut/folds/draps.  I am not surprised when I found out that Junya Watanabe was from Comme des Garçons who I love too.* 

Bryan* - thanks for sharing with us.  Love these two totes.  Hope one day I'm brave enough to get a light color bag!  It looks refreshing in spring/summer.  Action pictures really give me a much better idea of a bag's shape when it's carried.


----------



## blueiris

Great photos, Bryan--thanks for sharing!


----------



## oogiewoogie

Great action shots~!


----------



## doloresmia

Bryan GREAT ACTION SHOTS!!!!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

bv.luxury said:


> Aloha from Hawaii!
> 
> Thought I would join in on the BV Action....
> 
> 1. My most recent purchase: Barcelona Tote in Marmo - photo taken while in California.
> 2. Catalano Tote in Bronzo - photo taken while visiting a resort in Hawaii.
> 
> Thanks!



great pics....make me wan ot buy them tooo


----------



## jelts

Great action shots, Bryan! You make me want to buy both! But I know I wouldn't look as cool as you!


----------



## luxury.ninja

*ALL*: Thank you for all your replies & kind words - much appreciated!


----------



## howardu09

bv.luxury said:


> Aloha from Hawaii!
> 
> Thought I would join in on the BV Action....
> 
> 1. My most recent purchase: Barcelona Tote in Marmo - photo taken while in California.
> 2. Catalano Tote in Bronzo - photo taken while visiting a resort in Hawaii.
> 
> Thanks!




It looks so nice there... Very nice bags and scenery too..


----------



## fpiccione

Great bags Bryan... ;o))


----------



## BagLovingMom

Wow, BV. Lux such great pics! Thanks for posting these.


----------



## Lasmico

My first BV   Large Veneta in Ash Scuro


----------



## howardu09

^^^^^


----------



## doloresmia

gorgeous! ash is a perfect neutral. wear her in health and happiness!


----------



## uclaboi

*doloresmia* - great boots!

*bv.luxury* - love the action shots!


----------



## annelovepuggy

*sngsk - *for you. 

I took some pictures of my *Oragami tote* last night and then the camera battery died on me.  Sorry about the blurry, the light and the color [orangey yellowish].


----------



## kroquet

Gorgeous Anne!!!


----------



## sngsk

Thanks so much *annelovepuggy*! I've been mulling over the origami tote for ages and been watching a couple on ebay since last month and your pics have convinced me. I just got myself one in Turbolence off ebay.  

Thanks to *boxermum* for helping me authenticate them. Will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## couturequeen

*Lasmico* - Looks great! You have that BV smile.


----------



## mibolsa

Cervo hobo in copper


----------



## annelovepuggy

*mibolsa -  *thanks for action shot ! The bag looks terrific on you.  I can appreciate it more now.  This hobo looks 100 times better on a person than standing alone by itself.  It looks so soft and comfotable.  Congrat!


----------



## doreenjoy

mibolsa, those are great pics. The bag looks fabulous on you in that warm copper color. Aren't the BV colors this season gorgeous?

I have your "bag cousin" in the black. Love the copper but decided it was too light of a color for me.


----------



## mibolsa

annelovepuggy- Thank you!  I enjoy looking at your pictures as well- It's interesting to see the choices and styles everyone likes.  Since I have joined this thread I have made a few purchases and love the bags!

doreenjoy- Congrats on our "cousin" bags- I do love this color it add a pop especially since I'm usually running around after my kids and jeans are my usual attire these days!  A great bag does wonders!


----------



## aaa_1188

Wow Mibolsa gorgeous bag, beautiful action photo


----------



## doloresmia

I have been playing with this hilarious $20 shirt i bought from walmart.com - yes that is RIGHT. it is a norma kamali shirt that you can wear as a shirt, a skirt, and a mini dress. i LOVE it.... and of course am styling it with my knot

the first picture is shirt as halter and the second is shirt as a one shoulder long sleeve.

i know i look a little pregnant in the fourth picture but that is the poof of the shirt.


----------



## goldenflower

doloresmia said:


> I have been playing with this hilarious $20 shirt i bought from walmart.com - yes that is RIGHT. it is a norma kamali shirt that you can wear as a shirt, a skirt, and a mini dress. i LOVE it.... and of course am styling it with my knot
> 
> the first picture is shirt as halter and the second is shirt as a one shoulder long sleeve.
> 
> i know i look a little pregnant in the fourth picture but that is the poof of the shirt.



You look great! Just goes to show that you don't have to spend a small fortune on clothing to look good, just as long as you also have a Knot (or a Birkin)!    Of course, it also helps if one looks like _you_.


----------



## doloresmia

goldenflower said:


> You look great! Just goes to show that you don't have to spend a small fortune on clothing to look good, just as long as you also have a Knot (or a Birkin)!    Of course, it also helps if one looks like _you_.



MUAH - i could kiss you for that. 

here is one more look with the shirt as skirt and an H splendeur des maharajas II. i am probably mangling the spelling, it has been a long time since i spoke french, but the detail is lovely.


----------



## sngsk

Looking good *doloresmia*! You look like a million bucks! Especially love the one shoulder look. V classy. And the shirt as a skirt- flatters your curves beautifully. You make it look like it's worth so much more than $20.


----------



## annelovepuggy

*doloresmia - *You look so stylish [as usual] !  Wow, am going to walmart.com to check that NK shirt [and more ] out *.
*


----------



## doreenjoy

Wow, doloresmia, you look fab in all those photos! 

I love this one...that's a heck of a "Knot" you're carrying!


----------



## kroquet

OMG!!!   Love the looks!   Walmart and a BV and Birkin!   Made my day!   You look gorgeous.   Why can't I look that chic?    Maybe in my next life, I will be so lucky.

I need to find a flowy long dress for summer.

BTW  Love the shoes, too


----------



## doloresmia

doreenjoy - it is one of those inflatable knots - hahahah

annelovepuggy - i totally recommend the NK all in one! i just bought another one so i could create a non-mini skirt/shirt combo....

sngsk - thanks dear! it is fun wearing high and low fashion, isn't it? would look great with your origami!

kroquet - these shoes are really comfortable, recommend them highly - from zappos - my other favorite place to shop. the pliners had a thong like a flip flop, which hurt, but my DH cut it off for me and now they are perfect!


----------



## goldenflower

doloresmia said:


> MUAH - i could kiss you for that.
> 
> here is one more look with the shirt as skirt and an H splendeur des maharajas II. i am probably mangling the spelling, it has been a long time since i spoke french, but the detail is lovely.



This is my favorite look of yours with the NK shirt/skirt/most versatile and inexpensive piece of clothing ever!


----------



## aaa_1188

doloresmia said:


> MUAH - i could kiss you for that.
> 
> here is one more look with the shirt as skirt and an H splendeur des maharajas II. i am probably mangling the spelling, it has been a long time since i spoke french, but the detail is lovely.



Love the whole ensemble!! Gorgeous


----------



## doloresmia

goldenflower - the savings on not having to buy multiple outfits, but of having one shirt work as multiple outfits may be applied to my future BV and H purchases. I think this is very wise economically. the H shawls and scarves, although they add up to a pretty penny, also can be used multiple ways as shirts, skirts and dresses which also extends the investment!

aaa_1188 - THANK YOU!


----------



## jmcadon

Yeoww! This looks so chic...I am all about mixing high end with inexpensive finds!


----------



## Anhzie

WOW doloresmia you look GREAT!


----------



## Mohnblume

If you like such things, look at the American Apparell Circle Scarf, I love it!
http://store.americanapparel.net/rsa0503.html


----------



## doloresmia

Mohnblume said:


> If you like such things, look at the American Apparell Circle Scarf, I love it!
> http://store.americanapparel.net/rsa0503.html



interesting!!!! i am going to look at the pictures very closely. there is an american apparel store near me so maybe i can check it out in person. thank you!


----------



## septembersiren

Samantha:
love your ebano vernis cocker 
I have the cocker without the vernis in ebano 
those two pockets on the outside hold my life 
I soooooooooo love this bag!!!!


----------



## septembersiren

is that the vachette plonge knot bag you have in your hand ?






jmcadon said:


> Yeoww! This looks so chic...I am all about mixing high end with inexpensive finds!


----------



## doloresmia

septembersiren said:


> is that the vachette plonge knot bag you have in your hand ?


this is the knot close up from my reveal thread

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/for-me-or-knot-for-me-445429-4.html


----------



## doreenjoy

Love that knot!


----------



## uclaboi

Looking good as usual, *doloresmia*.


----------



## Mohnblume

My Veneta medium in torrent. Today really simple outfit, Jeans (Mustang) and T-Shirt (t-shop.se).


----------



## goldenflower

Mohnblume said:


> My Veneta medium in torrent. Today really simple outfit, Jeans (Mustang) and T-Shirt (t-shop.se).



You look great!  I love everyone's action photos.


----------



## uclaboi

^ Love the Veneta and the shoes, too.


----------



## doloresmia

thanks uclaboi! when are we going to see more of your action shots?

mohnblume - veneta is a perfect bag for jeans and tshirt!


----------



## annelovepuggy

*Mohnblume - *the torrent veneta looks great on you.  I especially like it on your crook of your arm/elbow.


----------



## kroquet

Mohnblume - torrent looks wonderful on you!!!!    Perfection!


----------



## doreenjoy

I'm loving all the action shots! Keep 'em coming please!


----------



## uclaboi

doloresmia said:


> thanks uclaboi! when are we going to see more of your action shots?


 
Hehe, me shy... 

I'll certainly be posting some action shots when I get back from Asia.  I'm so excited about my finds (mostly non-BV though).  I hope you don't mind the non-BV items.


----------



## doloresmia

given your impeccable taste, i cannot wait!


----------



## Mohnblume

You're so nice, thank you


----------



## sngsk

Been wearing my new Origami Tote everday since I got it. 

Here are the pics from my reveal thread








I was inspired by my twilly and decided to add a pop of colour to my outfit during the dreary mid-week. Not sure if was too much though. What do you guys think?




Just a couple more. Gotta love casual fridays.


----------



## aaa_1188

You look fabulous in all picture! Love the bag of course but love all your skinny pants and your shoes too.


----------



## annelovepuggy

*sngsk - Bravo !  enjoy & love your action shots !  [outfits and bag of course]
*


----------



## doloresmia

sngsk - love the pop of color! glad you are enjoying your tote.


----------



## bags4fun

I think your pop of color is fabulous!  I'm glad you are enjoying your beautiful bag!


----------



## noddanard

Mohnblume said:


> My Veneta medium in torrent. Today really simple outfit, Jeans (Mustang) and T-Shirt (t-shop.se).



LOVE it!
Nice color *_*


----------



## noddanard

My Magnolia in action : )


----------



## doloresmia

the magnolia is beautiful! i loved that color


----------



## noddanard

Thanks Doloresmia, it's just soo oo o hard to take care of though.


----------



## kroquet

^^Gorgeous bag!!!!  Love it!  

Everytime I see your little boy, I smile.  He is a doll!


----------



## LT bag lady

noddanard said:


> My Magnolia in action : )


 Love this color!  Bag looks great on you!


----------



## noddanard

LT bag lady - thanks!
My magnolia is having a day spa in a BV shop this week : )


----------



## CaliforniaGal

noddanard said:


> My Magnolia in action : )


Is this a large?  I know you have to baby the light color, but it surely is  a pretty baby!!


----------



## noddanard

Thanks for the compliment and kind cheer up words, CaliforniaGal.
It is a Large.
It's the first time I wore it so it doesn't break in yet.
It's still in it's original flat form.


----------



## doloresmia

Mohnblume said:


> If you like such things, look at the American Apparell Circle Scarf, I love it!
> http://store.americanapparel.net/rsa0503.html



mohnblume - i like wearing my circle scarf as a sarong either dress or skirt with my H axis mundi scarf and H kelly dog... and of course my BV knot. thank you for pointing the scarf out to me! i love it.

and let's not discuss my fat arms - i need to get some guns!


----------



## LT bag lady

doloresmia said:


> mohnblume - i like wearing my circle scarf as a sarong either dress or skirt with my H axis mundi scarf and H kelly dog... and of course my BV knot. thank you for pointing the scarf out to me! i love it.
> 
> and let's not discuss my fat arms - i need to get some guns!


 
You look fantastic!! There is nothing fat about your arms!  That clutch looks divine, don't you feel like a movie star on the red carpet?  You look like one!


----------



## annelovepuggy

*doloresmia - you look fabulous !!!  Looking forward more of your modelling pictures for inspiration !    By the way, for the sake of my aging eyes, would you mind  **posting LARGE pictures **please**.  thanks.
*


----------



## Mid-

^^^ ITA, and I just can't help but doing this, what a beauty!!


----------



## doloresmia

lt bag lady, annelovepuggy, mid- - you ladies sure know how to make me feel good!


----------



## BookerMoose

^^  Fat arms *doloresmia*?!?!  Good grief - if my arms looked even close to yours I would never wear anything with sleeves ever again!!


----------



## couturequeen

doloresmia said:


> mohnblume - i like wearing my circle scarf as a sarong either dress or skirt with my H axis mundi scarf and H kelly dog... and of course my BV knot. thank you for pointing the scarf out to me! i love it.



I really like how you worked the scarf/skirt!


----------



## sngsk

*doloresmia* you look like a star!!! More more more


----------



## doloresmia

sngsk - it is a pleasure 

couturequeen - thank you! 

bookermoose - i give you a big kiss!


----------



## aaa_1188

Doloresmia, love the whole ensemble, I can never pull it off like this, the cool color of your clothing against the warm color of your knot, they are all to die for.

I agree with Bookermoose, if I have arms like that I would never wear anything with sleeves again, I can really do without sleeves in this little tropical island call Singapore


----------



## doloresmia

aaa_1188 said:


> Doloresmia, love the whole ensemble, I can never pull it off like this, the cool color of your clothing against the warm color of your knot, they are all to die for.
> 
> I agree with Bookermoose, if I have arms like that I would never wear anything with sleeves again, I can really do without sleeves in this little tropical island call Singapore



aaa_1188 - whenever i hear from another lovely singapore lady i just am sad i no longer have my old job where i traveled to singapore 2-3 times a year. we could have met!... but to be honest, that is the only reason i am sad not to have my old job.


----------



## gottahavit

jadore_chanel said:


> my new veneta


 

Beautiful- what color is this? Ebano?


----------



## blueiris

^^ I can't speak for jadore_chanel, but I thought it was the metallic copper.


----------



## gottahavit

That is really pretty.


----------



## doreenjoy

I love the copper rame! All the BV metallics are superb, but the copper rame has so much warmth to it. Yum.


----------



## gottahavit

I just bought my first BV today and it's the COPPER!! I love, love, love it. Looks just like the one in Jadore Chanel's photo. I was planning to buy the Nero but it just paled in comparison to the copper when I saw them both in person. The SA in NM and customer both talked me into it. They referred to it as a "Statement Bag"... so guess I will making a statement as soon as I get to wear it and show it off. Happy Mother's Day to Moi!


----------



## doloresmia

congratulations to TOI! fabulous starter BV!


----------



## gottahavit

Thank you, thank you!!


----------



## annelovepuggy

*gottahavit -* I am looking for your action pix; where are they ??  [this is BV in action thread, right?]*  Anyhow, Congradulation!  WooHooo...Cooper Veneta !!
*

Understand now; just visit your first BV thread.  Take your time ...


----------



## Bichon Lover

^^^^^^

Ditto!


----------



## gottahavit

annelovepuggy said:


> *gottahavit -* I am looking for your action pix; where are they ??  [this is BV in action thread, right?]* Anyhow, Congradulation! WooHooo...Cooper Veneta !!*
> 
> 
> Understand now; just visit your first BV thread. Take your time ...


 Sorry annelovepuggy - I am clueless as to how to post pics on here and even had to have my daughter put up photos on the Facebook page she insisted I do. All I can say is it looks just like the photo that Jadore Chanel posted of her copper veneta.


----------



## mariabdc

My new-to-me some-sort-of-red medium Campana!
Looks great with just about ANYTHING!


----------



## sngsk

The campana looks great on you *mariabdc*! Love your action pics!


----------



## spendalot

*mariabdc*, you look great with your campana. Nice pop of colour!


----------



## aaa_1188

Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## Kassandra.

I adore red bags and this one looks so gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## doloresmia

maria - beautiful red! great action shots!!!!


----------



## mariabdc

thanks... i dont usually dress up, but this bag is just perfect with my casual attire... and busy mom lifestyle.
I only wish i knew what colour she is!


----------



## BookerMoose

mariabdc said:


> thanks... i dont usually dress up, but this bag is just perfect with my casual attire... and busy mom lifestyle.
> *I only wish i knew what colour she is*!



Don't we all!  It is definitely a stumper....  but looks AMAZING!


----------



## doreenjoy

mariabdc, thanks for posting so many great action pics. The campana is one of my fave styles and red is always "in."


----------



## mariabdc

thank you all for introducing me to BV with your passion for this brand and your fabulous pics and useful comments...
There's no return for me now - lol!


----------



## LT bag lady

*Mariabdc*, that bag looks fantastic on you!  You are right it goes with any color!!!  The size is perfect too!
Enjoy!


----------



## noddanard

Ok..here's me at 11.00 pm with my pink and red veneta.
I think Large is too big for me. What do you think?


----------



## mariabdc

They are both GORGEOUS... The large one will get smooshier with time and will probably look more similar to the medium now...


----------



## bags4fun

OMG!  I LOVE the pink bag!  I think it looks fabulous on you!  And of course the red is super too!
If you purchased the pink recently, do you mind letting me know from where?


----------



## loveaddict

noddanard said:


> Ok..here's me at 11.00 pm with my pink and red veneta.
> I think Large is too big for me. What do you think?


 

I LOVE THE LARGE ONE on you... omg the way the leather fell its just perfection!


----------



## doloresmia

noddanard - i don't actually think the pink looks too large on you, and especially in that gentle color. however, if you feel it is too big, then it might be - it is a personal choice really. i think it looks lovely. and as maria pointed out, large, more than medium will get more hobo like, especially as you put things inside.


----------



## annelovepuggy

*noddanard -* I love both on you.  I actually think the large veneta looks as good as the medium one on you.  If you need to choose only one, then consider the capacity you need.


----------



## septembersiren

looks like carmino 





mariabdc said:


> My new-to-me some-sort-of-red medium Campana!
> Looks great with just about ANYTHING!


----------



## doreenjoy

I agree that the soft pink helps make the large look more in scale. Once you have items in the bag, it will pull down a bit and won't look as big in the back. IMO. 

Congrats, they are both gorgeous!


----------



## BagLuver

I love the large on you!


----------



## spendalot

I love the pink! Do you know the name of the pink? For this alone, i would say keep the large.


----------



## sngsk

I like the large on you too. Both are gorgeous though!


----------



## silvercloud

Both look fantastic but I prefer the large on you too.


----------



## BagLuver

spendalot said:


> I love the pink! Do you know the name of the pink? For this alone, i would say keep the large.


 
It is Lotus


----------



## noddanard

Thanks for the kind words 
I'm now happier with my large LOTUS.

bags4fun, I got it on eBAY.
Do you like the color?



bags4fun said:


> OMG!  I LOVE the pink bag!  I think it looks fabulous on you!  And of course the red is super too!
> If you purchased the pink recently, do you mind letting me know from where?


----------



## bags4fun

noddanard said:


> Thanks for the kind words
> I'm now happier with my large LOTUS.
> 
> bags4fun, I got it on eBAY.
> Do you like the color?



Yes, I love the color!  It looks fabulous on you!  I'll have to watch for something in Lotus.


----------



## noddanard

*bags4fun, I think there's a same bag on eBAY.*


----------



## bags4fun

noddanard said:


> *bags4fun, I think there's a same bag on eBAY.*



Oh, thank you *noddanard*!  I'll go check it out!


----------



## doloresmia

I got to spend the afternoon at SCP with the famous UCLABOI and a couple other lovely lovely ladies from tPF (Big thanks to beljwl for organizing another meet!).

Amongst the H, you may recognize UCLABOI's fabulous saffron coco lave (sp?) messenger and my adorable little knot - the little shrimp in the front. By the way, UCLABOI is very handsome, hope he doesn't mind my saying and has excellent taste.


----------



## goldenflower

doloresmia said:


> I got to spend the afternoon at SCP with the famous UCLABOI and a couple other lovely lovely ladies from tPF (Big thanks to beljwl for organizing another meet!).
> 
> Amongst the H, you may recognize UCLABOI's fabulous saffron coco lave (sp?) messenger and my adorable little knot - the little shrimp in the front. By the way, UCLABOI is very handsome, hope he doesn't mind my saying and has excellent taste.



What fun, and what a great photo.  I may be prejudiced *cough* but I think the best-looking bags there are yours and Uclaboi's!   

I suspected that he does have excellent taste, judging from his fabulous collection. And I'm sure the same can be said for you, doloresmia!


----------



## doloresmia

goldenflower said:


> What fun, and what a great photo.  I may be prejudiced *cough* but I think the best-looking bags there are yours and Uclaboi's!
> 
> I suspected that he does have excellent taste, judging from his fabulous collection. And I'm sure the same can be said for you, doloresmia!



Goldenflower - you are lovely to say so! the messenger was a very extraordinary piece and i am so pleased i got to see it and hang out with UCLABOI.


----------



## Lululala

goldenflower said:


> what fun, and what a great photo.  I may be prejudiced *cough* but i think the best-looking bags there are yours and uclaboi's!  :d
> 
> i suspected that he does have excellent taste, judging from his fabulous collection. And i'm sure the same can be said for you, doloresmia!



ita!


----------



## uclaboi

*doloresmia* - It was very nice meeting you and the H ladies.  Thank you for educating me on H.  I think I will be hooked on their scarves... and maybe that orange croc belt, too.  And thank you for letting me hold your birkin and pet your new vachette knot.  They are very special pieces.


----------



## CX827

doloresmia said:


> I got to spend the afternoon at SCP with the famous UCLABOI and a couple other lovely lovely ladies from tPF (Big thanks to beljwl for organizing another meet!).
> 
> Amongst the H, you may recognize UCLABOI's fabulous saffron coco lave (sp?) messenger and my adorable little knot - the little shrimp in the front. By the way, UCLABOI is very handsome, hope he doesn't mind my saying and has excellent taste.



an interesting picture, many great bags that so beautiful to look at
bet you guys had lots of fun that day.


----------



## mariabdc

I love this pic...
Your knot is so beautiful and stylish... 
The Hermes arent bad, either...



doloresmia said:


> I


----------



## doloresmia

uclaboi - looking forward to more shopping excursions with you and introducing you to more of the world of H, not that you need my help hehehe!

lululala -  			 			
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CX and maria - i know it is shallow, but that picture also gives me a lot of happiness. it is the bags - all of which are gorgeous! - *and* the marvelous people behind the bags. we definitely had fun.


----------



## CX827

doloresmia said:


> uclaboi - looking forward to more shopping excursions with you and introducing you to more of the world of H, not that you need my help hehehe!
> 
> lululala -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CX and maria - i know it is shallow, but that picture also gives me a lot of happiness. it is the bags - all of which are gorgeous! - *and* the marvelous people behind the bags. we definitely had fun.



nah, doloresmia, didnt find it shallow at all. it is really an interesting group picture and i like it.


----------



## bags4fun

Oh how fun!  The BV's are to die for!  And the Birkins and Bolide are gorgy too!  I don't know what I would do if I saw your group carrying those beautiful bags!  I have never seen anyone carrying a Birkin IRL!


----------



## doloresmia

bags4fun said:


> Oh how fun!  The BV's are to die for!  And the Birkins and Bolide are gorgy too!  I don't know what I would do if I saw your group carrying those beautiful bags!  I have never seen anyone carrying a Birkin IRL!



isn't that awesome! you can get the wrong idea when you spend a lot of time on tPF or in certain locations (aka beverly hills, south coast plaza, manhattan, paris, singapore), but these bags (BV and H) are still quite under the radar and rare in some parts of the world. i prefer to be under the radar. although, i will admit, even in SCP, walking around with the tPF ladies* and *UCLABOI and the assorted lovely bags is hardly under the radar.


----------



## Kassandra.

doloresmia said:


> isn't that awesome! you can get the wrong idea when you spend a lot of time on tPF or in certain locations (aka beverly hills, south coast plaza, manhattan, paris, singapore), but these bags (BV and H) are still quite under the radar and rare in some parts of the world. i prefer to be under the radar. although, i will admit, even in SCP, walking around with the tPF ladies* and *UCLABOI and the assorted lovely bags is hardly under the radar.


 
LOL! I bet. The pic of the H bags and the BV of uclaboi remind me of a bag rainbow! Just beautiful!


----------



## minismurf04

Sunny 78degrees in Manhattan~Twnese Festival down below at Union Square


----------



## doloresmia

LOVE the ottone!!!! you look beautiful!


----------



## minismurf04

Thank you Doloresmia!!  I think I fell in love with the sloane from this angle...the woven rings are


----------



## kroquet

Minismurf - Sloane looks wonderful on you!!   You look like an adorable teenager!!!

Gotta love that bag!!


----------



## minismurf04

"Teenager"!!!! Love you Kroquet!!!!


----------



## Kassandra.

kroquet said:


> Minismurf - Sloane looks wonderful on you!! You look like an adorable teenager!!!
> 
> Gotta love that bag!!


 
ita! And that bag is gorgeous!


----------



## spendalot

Still waiting for my sale loot and getting extremely impatient. Trying to use and rotate all my other bags before the loot arrives and they get neglected.


----------



## doloresmia

spendalot - excellent rotation! i love the way you coordinate.... is that the camel campana? i LOVE the light colors.... but must resist must resist.


----------



## spendalot

doloresmia said:


> spendalot - excellent rotation! i love the way you coordinate.... is that the camel campana? i LOVE the light colors.... but must resist must resist.


 
Thank you  I put on the dress then realised that I have a pair of matching heels! hehe...
Yes it is the camel campana. Very easy to match and have no problems so far of colour transfers or stains.


----------



## noddanard

*I live your outfit + shoe + bag (of course).
I like the bands of colors starting from the dress down to the shoes.
Very graphic : )​*


spendalot said:


> Still waiting for my sale loot and getting extremely impatient. Trying to use and rotate all my other bags before the loot arrives and they get neglected.


----------



## MenforBags

Taken my new curry sloane out for the day...


----------



## minismurf04

I agree!! I love the colorblock shoes and outfit!!  Of course, love camel too!  



noddanard said:


> *I live your outfit + shoe + bag (of course).​*
> *I like the bands of colors starting from the dress down to the shoes.*
> 
> *Very graphic : )*​


----------



## annelovepuggy

Hello, show off  my new Isidore horn necklace with Maxi Ash Scuro veneta and BV flats.  Love them All .


----------



## bags4fun

You look fabulous *annelovepuggy*!


----------



## doloresmia

annelovepuggy - the BVs and the horn go incredibly well together!


----------



## aaa_1188

minismurf04, spendalot and annelovepuggy,  all you ladies look so chic and classy. . . .


----------



## red vine

Veneta medium in Rame


----------



## uclaboi

Lovely action shots, ladies!


----------



## mlbags

Whoa, love this look, the whole ensemble.  Great job in putting everything together.  Very tasteful, *annelovepuggy*.  
----------------------------------------




annelovepuggy said:


> Hello, show off  my new Isidore horn necklace with Maxi Ash Scuro veneta and BV flats. Love them All .


----------



## blueiris

-red vine and annelovepuggy, minismurf and spendalot:  you all look great!


----------



## bags4fun

red vine said:


> Veneta medium in Rame



I just love seeing how this bag looks on different people!  All look gorgeous by the way!


----------



## minismurf04

OMG MLBags, is that and ash veneta?? In large?? It's so gorgeous along with your outfit of course!!


----------



## Mystiletto

Everyone is looking great! 

*annelovepuggy* may I ask what BV flats you have on?  I'm searching for BV flats to wear (non-thong).  I love the horn necklace (Hermes?) and ash veneta too!


----------



## sbelle

red vine said:


> Veneta medium in Rame


 

I love this color so much!  Looks great on you!


----------



## annelovepuggy

Mystiletto said:


> *annelovepuggy* may I ask what BV flats you have on?  I'm searching for BV flats to wear (non-thong).  I love the horn necklace (Hermes?) and ash veneta too!



*Mystiletto* - I got the BV flats [brand new] from ebay for a good price early this year.  Not sure what season they are from.  I Love every Hermes Horn accessory; its craftmanship is impeccable and the design is simple but divine [imo].  I'm glad you like all of them too.


----------



## LT bag lady

Took my Saffron Pyramid out today & my dd aksed to hold my friend's Ossidato.


----------



## bags4fun

LT you look fabulous!  And I think your daughter needs one of those little bags for herself!


----------



## kroquet

LT - Saffron looks fab on you, but your DD is a doll!!!   I can tell she will be one chic lady, just like her Mama!!!


----------



## annelovepuggy

*LT bag lady *- the Saffron looks beautiful on you.  Your daughter is adorable;  that cute drop bag suits her so well like a little woman.  She is good at modelling, so herself!


----------



## spendalot

Love the mother/daughter action shots. You two make a great team


----------



## doloresmia

LT - LOVE the bags!!!! i especially am crazy for the saffron and for your shoes! the ossidato looks perfect on your DD! did she want to keep it?


----------



## LT bag lady

doloresmia said:


> LT - LOVE the bags!!!! i especially am crazy for the saffron and for your shoes! the ossidato looks perfect on your DD! did she want to keep it?


 
Oh yeah!  She wants one, but she is not getting one, lol!
Thanks on the shoes, Lambertson Truex, have them in 2 colors, love them!


----------



## silvercloud

*LT*: The bags look fabulous on you and your daughter. Love her red shoes. So cute.


----------



## noddanard

WOW, that's so cheerful! 
Great choice of color!
I love it on you.
My nero now looks so dull ​


LT bag lady said:


> Took my Saffron Pyramid out today & my dd aksed to hold my friend's Ossidato.


----------



## LT bag lady

noddanard said:


> WOW, that's so cheerful! ​
> Great choice of color!
> I love it on you.
> 
> My nero now looks so dull ​


Thanks Nard & silvercloud! 

Nero is classic, verstile and beautiful, never goes out of style, can be worn up or down!  Nothing dull about Nero! 
 Show us your Nero!!!!


----------



## loveaddict

here is my modelling photo with my *burnt orange large veneta *n my mom's *roma saffron*


----------



## loveaddict

oppps sorry i forgot to post the pics. here we go ladies!


----------



## mariabdc

loveaddict said:


> oppps sorry i forgot to post the pics. here we go ladies!


 
amazing... i love your mom's Roma... your bag isnt bad, either....


----------



## annelovepuggy

*loveaddict - the burnt orange veneta suits you beautifully.  And I think I start liking roma after seeing your modelling pix.  Thanks for the action shots.
*


----------



## doloresmia

beautiful action shots loveaddict!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thanks for the great pics!


----------



## kroquet

Beautiful pics Loveaddict!   I especially love the Roma, but the Veneta is gorgeous on you!!


----------



## aaa_1188

Love them both, you mom and you are both very classy stylish ladies .... like mother like daughter


----------



## voodoo_mary

this is my one and only BV. and i think its a pleated one. its a limited edition piece. it was a gift from the husband


----------



## Bichon Lover

What a beautiful unique bag!  Gorgeous pics too


----------



## kroquet

Voodoo Mary - what a special bag and I love your top!    Very pretty!!!


----------



## voodoo_mary

thank you!


----------



## loveaddict

*mariabdc -  *thx u so muchhh, my mom cant stop smilling n looking at her bag the day she received it hihihi. and so do i =) the burnt orange is the perfect orange for me
*annelovepuggy - *thx uuuuuu =) and the modelling pic of roma is my mom n her roma =)*
doloresmia - *U R MY INSPIRATION!! thx uuuuu for helping me so many times!*
kroquet - *thx uuuuuuu =)))*
aaa_1188* - oohh thats very sweeetttt, thx u, ur compliment makes me blush*!
*


----------



## annelovepuggy

*voodoo_mary - Gorgeous and unusal bag !  Thanks for the action shots, lovely !

loveaddict* - that's your mom ?!  Gorgeous.  You two are like sisters !


----------



## oj_lo

second time to carry the copper python clutch, and i was wearing this to pick up my so peltro cabat today. sorry, these cabat pix dont do it justice.


----------



## bags4fun

Oh my gosh *oj_lo*!  Your new cabat is gorgeous!  You should have your own reveal thread for that baby!


----------



## Kassandra.

*oj_lo* the clutch and the cabat look so gorgeous on you! Stunning pieces and you wear them so well. Congrats!


----------



## doloresmia

stunning! you have a marvelous cabat collection!


----------



## CaliforniaGal

..Spectacular Cabat!!!!


----------



## Lululala

*oj-lo*!!!!!  Can you please take a group shot with your cabats so we can all drool


----------



## spendalot

Yes yes....group shot please! Your latest cabat is on my wishlist! 
Which is your favourite cabat and why?


----------



## Bichon Lover

Beautiful Cabat!


----------



## prestwick

*oj_lo*- Your peltro cabat is simply stunning on you! Is it a medium or large ?


----------



## annie9999

*oj_lo*- beautiful pieces.  they look terrific on you.
i would love to see the rest of your collection.
congratulations.


----------



## debsmith

This is just stunning....looks fabulous on you!!


----------



## oj_lo

Dear Ladies, thank you for all your kind words and compliments. i m not quite satisfied with these pictures which simply do not capture the actual colour and texture and the unique beauty of this stunning peltro cabat. having said that, my favourite is always the veneziano cabat. i named her *marsh*mallow bcos of its perfect interweaving of the 4 seasonal pastel coloured strips from SS08.





*spendalot*, i m so lucky to have this special order at merely a 10% mark up (as compared to the original 30%) and then i got 10% off for gucci vip. *Prestwick*, it is medium; possibly the camera angle or the stuffing paper inside makes it look a bit large. i would love to take the family photos after another very special piece arrives next week. please wait...


----------



## shopaholic&baby

*oj_lo*, your outfit looks so great with the python clutch & the peltro cabat!  you have great taste!!! 

Another very special piece!!! can't wait!


----------



## doloresmia

oj_lo - did you get something special that starts with the letter "r"????? oooh cannot wait to see lots of lovely pix in all sorts of light

that goes for you too shopaholic&baby - PLEASE!


----------



## sngsk

*oj_lo*, you look fantastic! 

I remember seeing a photo of your veneziano cabat earlier and it's one of my favourites too. Please please please post a close-up of that one when you get round to taking a photo of your collection! 

Can't wait to see your other special something.


----------



## oj_lo

doloresmia said:


> oj_lo - did you get something special that starts with the letter "r"????? oooh cannot wait to see lots of lovely pix in all sorts of light
> 
> that goes for you too shopaholic&baby - PLEASE!


 
it ends with the letter r indeed; i m so happy our fellow TPFers enjoy my reveals!


----------



## sngsk

Here are a few quick shots of me and my cobalt campana. Wasn't too sure about how wearable it would be when I first got it and thought I'd only wear it with jeans but surprisingly it goes pretty well with both work and casual wear. I'm loving the pop of color too 

Couple of quick shots after work:






Out for a casual sunday brunch


----------



## realbuyerhub

*voodoo_mary, oj_lo, sngsk n loveaddicT* - U gaLs caRRy the bags really well !! CongRats !! the bags R all lovelY !!! E oRange is smashing !! e cobalt is versatile !! The metallic cabaTs R blinding with sophistication !! WoW !!


----------



## Lululala

*sngsk*, nice modeling pics!


----------



## blueiris

Great photos, everyone!

Sngsk, I like how you coordinated your necklace in your last photo.  The cobalt is such a special color, and you wear it well!


----------



## doloresmia

sngsk - you are making me lust for a campana!


----------



## annie9999

doloresmia said:


> sngsk - you are making me lust for a campana!


i am so wanting a campana also.


----------



## SCL

hmm...i want to be able to rule the campana out...then fabulous pics like these!  congrats!


----------



## sngsk

Thank u all for your kind words  

*SCL*, I've learnt that it is almost impossible to rule any BV out. When I first started noticing BV I thought the roma was the only style I really liked as I never thought hobos were really my style. Needless to say, I've succumbed to more than just the roma.


----------



## hikarupanda

sngsk said:


> Here are a few quick shots of me and my cobalt campana. Wasn't too sure about how wearable it would be when I first got it and thought I'd only wear it with jeans but surprisingly it goes pretty well with both work and casual wear. I'm loving the pop of color too
> 
> Couple of quick shots after work:
> View attachment 799389
> 
> 
> View attachment 799390
> 
> 
> Out for a casual sunday brunch
> View attachment 799391


 

Love how you wear the campana!  Love the pop of color!!


----------



## Mid-

OK, sngsk, I confess.  Yesterday your beautiful pics with campana made me bring out my first BV, ebano campana.  I played with it for a good 30 minutes including some modeling in front of a mirror to admire how lovely it looks.:shame: And today I carried it for the first time in a long time, rekindling my love for it. Thanks!


----------



## LVLux

My First BV: MAXI Crimson....Excuse the Terrible Pic-I was out at Saturday/Farmer's Market and when I arrived home my bag was delivered!

I love this bag!!!  It looks huge on me but is so comfortable and will definitely be perfect for 4th of July outings & sneaking popcorn into the movies LOL!


----------



## sbelle

LVLux said:


> My First BV: MAXI Crimson....


 
Love your bag!!!   Congrats on your first BV!


----------



## LVLux

Thak you-it is so amazing-the perfect color red for me-all the pics I had seen make it look brighter than it is!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Congrats on your beautiful BV.  I love the look on your face.....something between surprise and kiss me!    Enjoy!


----------



## LVLux

Ha-Ha-Surprise more like it-I feel like Bozo The Clown w/this huge bag on-LOL!!!!


----------



## doloresmia

LVLux - BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## LVLux

Thank you-I hope I can get comfortable w/the size-it is so comfortable!


----------



## IFFAH

*voodoo_mary* and *LVLux*,  both of your BVs.

*sngsk*, the cobalt compana is killing me. The color is gorgeous!




*loveaddict*  *burnt orange Veneta.*   action shot at Orchard for your mum.


----------



## loveaddict

thx u so much iffah! it means a lot coming from u! =) miss ur photos =)


----------



## LVLux

OMGOSHHHHH I love this bag-took it out today and it is so comfortable and lush! Perfect Color too- I was worried about the size but it just  just makes it so Bohemian Chic!!!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

LVLux..great bag and fab color..the best!!


----------



## doloresmia

iffah - you post so many fabu pix, and this is the first time i have seen an action shot FROM YOU! you are gorgeous! love the orange.


----------



## Longchamp

LVLux said:


> My First BV: MAXI Crimson....Excuse the Terrible Pic-I was out at Saturday/Farmer's Market and when I arrived home my bag was delivered!
> 
> I love this bag!!! It looks huge on me but is so comfortable and will definitely be perfect for 4th of July outings & sneaking popcorn into the movies LOL!


 

That bag looks great on you, congrats.


----------



## IFFAH

doloresmia said:


> iffah - you post so many fabu pix, and this is the first time i have seen an action shot FROM YOU! you are gorgeous! love the orange.


 
that's our dear *loveaddict* and her *mum*, not me.


----------



## dyyong

NICE COLORS! i miss orchid road! 



loveaddict said:


> oppps sorry i forgot to post the pics. here we go ladies!


----------



## noddanard

LVLux said:


> My First BV: MAXI Crimson....Excuse the Terrible Pic-I was out at Saturday/Farmer's Market and when I arrived home my bag was delivered!
> 
> I love this bag!!!  It looks huge on me but is so comfortable and will definitely be perfect for 4th of July outings & sneaking popcorn into the movies LOL!



LVLux, I just came from the other thread and saw your action pix of the maxi.
You scored 2 gorgeous colors!!
The maxi looks nice on you.
Do you like it?
Have you tried the large?


----------



## LVLux

That is the worst pic in history-LOL but I really would prefer the Large but the sales have been so great lately that I have just taken the sale bags and the  MAXI is what they both were-LOL Wish these were both in Large but honestly the MAXI is a hip amazing bag so am thankful to have any BV!!!!


----------



## jmcadon

Just got my copper rame veneta and the color is amazing! Excuse the blurry pic...


----------



## doloresmia

jmcadon said:


> Just got my copper rame veneta and the color is amazing! Excuse the blurry pic...



GAWGEOUS!!! really suits you a lot, especially with your hair coloring


----------



## LVLux

Looks beautiful-really compliments your coloring too!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Ooooo weeee.......  Hot Mama *jmcadon*   You be rockin' that bag baby doll. 

Way to go!


----------



## Baggiana

this is absolutely beautiful on you, JMC!!! - I am glad that you got this one instead of the armatura!  Congratulations and enjoy!!!


----------



## sngsk

Looking good *jmcadon*!


----------



## jmcadon

Thanks all my BV buddies!  I love the armatura, too but I had to make a choice.


----------



## AMJ

Very nice~ jmcadon.
Love your pic.
Great choice.

Please enjoy!


----------



## LLANeedle

I agree with LVLux....the copper compliments your coloring.  You've got a winner.


----------



## beth001

Uh-oh!  I just realized I never shared!  This is my White Grommet Hobo (aka Rivet Veneta.)  I purchased it pre-loved but you never could tell, I swear.  It arrived in absolutely perfect, pristine condition!  I took this picture in the bathroom of a hotel in Northern Virginia last month.  I hope I don't look pregnant.  I'm short and big around the middle.







I have SO fallen in love with this bag, and with BV as a result, I hunted down and bought a Crimson one for Fall!  Now I have a closet full of Fendi, LV, and Marc Jacobs bags -- all beautiful, not sure I'll carry any of them ever again.  Who said once you go BV, you never go back?


----------



## doloresmia

love the grommets bag!


----------



## aaa_1188

Wow! What a great find. Congratulations!


----------



## annie9999

beth001 said:


> Uh-oh!  I just realized I never shared!  This is my White Grommet Hobo (aka Rivet Veneta.)  I purchased it pre-loved but you never could tell, I swear.  It arrived in absolutely perfect, pristine condition!  I took this picture in the bathroom of a hotel in Northern Virginia last month.  I hope I don't look pregnant.  I'm short and big around the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have SO fallen in love with this bag, and with BV as a result, I hunted down and bought a Crimson one for Fall!  Now I have a closet full of Fendi, LV, and Marc Jacobs bags -- all beautiful, not sure I'll carry any of them ever again.  Who said once you go BV, you never go back?


i love the grommet bag.  i always toy with the idea of doing a special order.  
it is a fabulous bag and looks terrific on you.


----------



## jmcadon

I like the grommet bag, too...a lot!


----------



## yoojung76

i love this grommet bag!!!


----------



## sbelle

Congratulations on the grommet!  It is a great looking bag!


----------



## sngsk

Love the grommet bag! Saw it on someone a few days ago and it's very pretty. Congrats!


----------



## beth001

all for the compliments!  Just to clarify, this was NOT a SO.  This was design that BV did a few years ago for their Resort Collection, I believe.  I found mine at Ann's Fabulous Finds.  It was not brand-spankin' new, but I swear you could not tell at all.  I've been carrying it around for a few weeks now and it is just scrumptious!  I was afraid of the white leather at first, but decided that my choices were (A) Be afraid and never carry it anywhere, or (B) Just deal with it.  So, while I am "careful" with it, I am not hysterical about it.  Seems like it just gets softer and more beautiful everyday.  (I truly have never felt anything as soft as the suede lining... except perhaps for a baby's bottom!)


----------



## kroquet

Beth, so sorry to be late, but I love your bag and you look great!!!

I, too love the suede lining and will catch myself stroking it.   And, my tummy is quite soft!!!  LOL!!


----------



## True*Fidelity

Here's my *BV* Large Veneta yesterday, while visiting our DS at Summer Camp (he volunteers). 
 We were waiting to  be served Dinner at the Camp Dining Hall.


----------



## sbelle

True*Fidelity--

What great pictures!!  I love your veneta!


----------



## doloresmia

true*fidelity - love the photo! BV goes everywhere


----------



## liquid_room

True*fidelity

nice pix!  the blue photographs so well! I am waiting for my maxi nero pleated veneta with abated breath! I feel like stroking your pictures LOL!


----------



## True*Fidelity

Thank You, ssc0619, doloresmia, liquid_room


:tpfrox:


----------



## dolphingirl

Oh, what a beautiful Veneta.  The color really pops.


----------



## doloresmia

I wore my beloved Knot out in Las Vegas Saturday for a bachelorette! LOVE THE KNOT, EVERYONE SHOULD HAVE ONE! Because our room was not available, my ferro new pyramid accompanied me to the pool, but sat safely inside an environsax.


----------



## aaa_1188

You look great doloresmia!


----------



## SCL

Gorgeous picture!


----------



## Emily HC

mlbags said:


> Yeah, 'in action' is much more interesting... always great to see how one bag connoiseur wears her stuff ! (Ms Piggy, thanks for starting this).
> 
> Anyway, I was just telling DH how I'm so in love with anything BV... honestly, not even Chanel has got me so hooked. Actually, I now hardly visit the other sub-forums.... I'm visiting here ONLY most times!
> 
> Here's mine (tho u might hv seen this on some of my other posts).


 
So pretty!!! is the color lilac?


----------



## doloresmia

thanks aaa and SCL!


----------



## True*Fidelity

Thank You!, dolphingirl!



dolphingirl said:


> Oh, what a beautiful Veneta. The color really pops.


----------



## mlbags

Emily HC said:


> So pretty!!! is the color lilac?


 
Hi *Emily*.... the colour of my Roma is called Old Petra.... they don't have this colour in season now.... a muted lilac under some lighting... I always find it hard to describe the colour accurately.


----------



## frannita

My first BVIA post - I think this may even be my first "in action" post!

Crimson Campana. I was trying it out with my new dress 
Notice the intense look of concentration LOL


----------



## bags4fun

*frannita*, it is beautiful!  congrats!


----------



## sbelle

*frannita*-

Your veneta is beautiful and you look great carrying it!  Congratulations!


----------



## doloresmia

frannita - the crimson is delicious! thanks for sharing!


----------



## frannita

*bags4fun, ssc0619, doloresmia* Thank you ladies 

I would LOVE to have more BVs...  I think BV will definitely be my "forever" brand!!!


----------



## bags4fun

frannita said:


> *bags4fun, ssc0619, doloresmia* Thank you ladies
> 
> I would LOVE to have more BVs...  I think BV will definitely be my "forever" brand!!!


It is certainly a brand worth being hooked on!  I wish for you a lifetime of happiness with your BV's!


----------



## RoyalQueen

True*Fidelity,  that's such a rich blue.. is it that intense in person?


----------



## True*Fidelity

Not intense in a negative way 'coz the leather finish is "muted".  


RoyalQueen said:


> True*Fidelity, that's such a rich blue.. is it that intense in person?


----------



## jackietong

*ADMIN REQUEST:* hi...would just like to ask if it would be possible to separate the photos from the comments here. It will be easier and much simpler to see the actions shots rather than going through several pages of comments before the next photo. Just a suggestion. Thank you.


----------



## kare2711

Actually I prefer it this way. Don't like to go back and forth between the two threads.


----------



## mlbags

kare2711 said:


> Actually I prefer it this way. Don't like to go back and forth between the two threads.


 
ITA - on two threads, it would be difficult to follow on comments/opinions etc.....


----------



## flower71

franita, love the veneta (crimson...I LIKE). Hopefully in 2 months, will also be part of the party...YAY!
Doloresmia, so chic!


----------



## ciyi

Wow! The crimson is to die for!


----------



## sbelle

I decided to do a mini-reveal since I don't want to call attention to the fact that somebody bought a bag before Christmas. It was purchased while on vacation, and I think there is a rule somewhere that bags bought on vacation don't violate a bag ban.  Regardless, we don't need to dwell on any potential past misdeeds.  Let's just focus on the here and now.


My ash parachute bag........















You might notice a change in picture location. My lovely porch location was not available since the entire porch was torn off the house as part of my DH's screened in porch project.


----------



## kroquet

ssc- Darn, I can't see the picture and will have to wait until I get home.    I knew you would buy a bag!!   How you you like the PArachute bag.   It's very ladylike and ash is a lovely color.   Will come back later for a proper look.

Many congrats!!


----------



## annelovepuggy

congradulation !  I saw this bag in BV NYC 2 weeks ago and thought it was a wonderful, functional bag.  It was elephant that I saw.  Enjoy!  I like the rule that bags bought on vacation don't violate a bag ban.
  Any possibility modelling ?


----------



## Mid-

Yay, *ssc*, you had christmas in summer after all! It's ash scuro, yes? I didn't know the parachute came in that colour, lovely!!  Oh, good luck with your hubby's project!

Hi there *annelovepuggy*, good to see you!


----------



## sbelle

Mid- said:


> It's *ash scuro*, yes?


 
I think you're right!  I didn't buy it at a BV store. The SA told me it was ash, and I kept asking if it could be ash scuro and she said no.  I'd seen pictures of ash scuro, but not ash.  

I've been hiding the bag since it was purchased, so I could ignore the fact that someone-- who will remain un-named--bought a bag before Christmas.


----------



## Baggiana

Gorgeous!!! Rules were meant to be broken... lol! - and oh yes, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bichon Lover

*ssc0619   *Vacations *NEVER* count!!!!!    That's in the rule book.   Congrats on your beautiful bag.


----------



## kroquet

ssc - love it!    And who is remaining un-named????


----------



## annelovepuggy

Mid- said:


> Hi there *annelovepuggy*, good to see you!


----------



## bags4fun

Oh, it is gorgeous *ssc*!  Congrats!


----------



## lilndc

Congratulations ssc, I love that bag!!!!!!! And the color is gorgeous!!


----------



## LLANeedle

I'm liking this style too....I'm in trouble!  What are the dimensions and how comfortable is it on your shoulder?  Is the drop generous?


----------



## NicAddict

OK then, finally I dare:

this is me from today with my brand new Reflet Cabat. 















​


----------



## kroquet

So chic!!!   Looks great on you!   What a fabulous bag!!    I want one!!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

*ssc0619 & NicAddict*
Love your new BVs!!!! 
Congrats!

Vacations do not count at all!!!


----------



## doloresmia

nicaddict great action shots! it looks perfect and the size is actually good too!

ssc - bags on vacation definitely do not count, any more than eating chocolate on planes adds to the calorie count


----------



## NicAddict

Thank you all. I asked for a large Cabat (nero) to compare to the Reflet and although nice, I much rather prefer the medium size of the Reflet on me and if i ever get another Cabat, it will be medium (or even small...?)


----------



## BagEssence

Nic: lookin awesome!  like the pic on the stairs.


----------



## NicAddict

Reflet Cabat - Open vs Tucked


----------



## annelovepuggy

NicAddict - awsome action shots & gorgeous cabat !  Congrats !


----------



## aaa_1188

I am not sure whether the picture works, but this is my latest addition and my little something something


----------



## aaa_1188

Ash French Wallet





Dust foldover card holder





Comparison between the dust card holder and the copper rema key pouch

I don't think I need to further elaborate on the Ferro Sloane


----------



## juzluvpink

No introduction required but definitely deserve a bigger picture!

Congrats on your newest addition! Makes me wanna Ferro all over again!


----------



## TDL

aaa_1188 said:


> I am not sure whether the picture works, but this is my latest addition and my little something something


 
Congrats, *aaa_1188*! Ferro Sloane is finally home. 
Don't worry, I won't tell you when it goes on sale in KL (just kidding).


----------



## aaa_1188

Thanks juzluvpink!


----------



## aaa_1188

TDL you are so "bad"


----------



## sngsk

You finally got your ferro sloane!!! Major congrats!!! You _have_ to debut it at one of our BV meets.


----------



## aaa_1188

thank you sngsk!! I am on


----------



## Juda

aaa- it is a such a gorgeous classic


----------



## sbelle

Whoo hoo!  What a beauty!  I know you are in love!


----------



## aaa_1188

Thank you TDL, Juda and scc!! Yes, i am in love, the only regret is I cannot bring this baby home ..... it is still a secret ...sh.......

For once, I think I will really rest and climb back on the bag ban wagon.


----------



## doloresmia

aaa-congrats on that beauty! and what a lovely secret family pic


----------



## bags4fun

*NicAddict* - you are so beautiful with that gorgeous bag!  Thanks for posting pics!
*aaa* - that ferro is to die for!


----------



## NicAddict

aaa_1188 said:


> Ash French Wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dust foldover card holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison between the dust card holder and the copper rema key pouch
> 
> I don't think I need to further elaborate on the Ferro Sloane



Thank you for posting these and congrats on the Ferro !!!!!


----------



## kroquet

OMG AAA!!!!!  Love the Ferro Sloane and the other goodies!!    Isn't it great to get your HG???    Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Mid-

*aaa*, your gorgeous sloane and small lovelies so deserve their own thread! Congratulations nonetheless. Ferro is such a great colour.


----------



## aaa_1188

thank you Doloresmia! Yes they will remains a secret for 8 months 

bags4fun; NicAddict; kroquet and Mid- 

thank you all for the complements, yes I should have gotten my sloane long time ago, it is so beautiful.


----------



## Baggiana

aaa, I could not be more happy for you!!! I do not care how many times I see a ferro sloane - or ferro anything... it is TDF!!!  I also love your slgs!!!  Congratulations, and enjoy them all!


----------



## aaa_1188

Thank you Baggiana!! I am wearing it every afternoon during lunch time. I have to keep the baby in the office for the time being for reason we all are way too familiar at home


----------



## flower71

Nicaddict: Love your cabat, and your pics too...


----------



## noddanard

NicAddict, great photos!

aaa_1188, nice collection : )
I know when you said it's a secret ; )


----------



## noddanard

flower71 said:


> franita, love the veneta (crimson...I LIKE). Hopefully in 2 months, will also be part of the party...YAY!
> Doloresmia, so chic!



flower71, which style are you getting?


----------



## mlbags

I realised I've yet to give one of my favourites some limelight. So, here's presenting my arm-candy in Ferro, F/W 2007 (does anyone knows the name of this bag, I was told that there's none when I purchased it).


----------



## aaa_1188

mlbags you look so chic with your bag!! Gorgeous!


----------



## aaa_1188

noddanard said:


> NicAddict, great photos!
> 
> aaa_1188, nice collection : )
> I know when you said it's a secret ; )



noddanard.... shhhhh............. 

thank you!!


----------



## couturequeen

mlbags said:


> I realised I've yet to give one of my favourites some limelight. So, here's presenting my arm-candy in Ferro, F/W 2007 (does anyone knows the name of this bag, I was told that there's none when I purchased it).



Gorgeous bag and outfit! Looks great on you.

Does the bag come with a strap? Never seen this style.


----------



## sbelle

Ok. I have to admit I bought the argyle.  (but only because *kroquet* is making me admit I bought it)

I don't really know how it happened. Just one minute I was nicely chatting about it on the BV forum and the next minute I'm ordering it from Barneys. The good news is that I ended up finding it on ebay for substantially less (just hours after I ordered from Barneys). And I was able to compare the ebay bag to the Barneys bag since they arrived within a day of each other. The ebay bag passed with flying colors.

I was drawn to the leather colors immediately as I am drawn to the pdp cabat. I like the fact that this bag zipped. It's not huge and it is extremely lighweight.

















The interesting thing as I studied the ebay bag I started to notice things that I thought were flaws.  If you look at the second picture I noticed that the black leather pieces that go from the bottom of the bag diagonally on each side towards the handles don't look perfectly straight.  I thought-- "AHA--now I know why it was so much cheaper than retail! It's one that didn't pass QC!!"  Then I looked at the Barney's bag and it had the same thing going on.  In fact it had a pucker at the top that the ebay bag didn't.  I think that those subtle things are just the nature of a handmade bag.  

I really didn't find any differences in the bag.


One sad thing that I'll pass on is that when my husband decided that we needed to re-do our back porch and screen in part of it, I ended up losing my very beautiful corner for "purse potraits".  They replaced it with a railing that is not as wide, so I can no longer balance my beauties on it.


----------



## Longchamp

Lovely bag SSC, great find at great price---congrats


----------



## bags4fun

Yay *ssc*!  It is gorgeous!


----------



## annelovepuggy

*mlbags - the ensemble is perfect!  you pull this bag so well !

**ssc0619* - Congradulation !  It's one beautiful and unique bag !


----------



## Bichon Lover

Congrats!  We definitely need to see action pics of that bag.


----------



## kroquet

SSC- thanks for posting the pics.  Lovely bag and now you need the matching wallet.    Just think of the money you saved that can go towards that!  hehehe


----------



## mlbags

couturequeen said:


> Gorgeous bag and outfit! Looks great on you.
> 
> Does the bag come with a strap? Never seen this style.


 
Yes, it does come with a long strap.  In my pics, if you look at the side of the bag, you can see the strap buckle in gold hardware.  The strap is too long for me, perhaps it's meant to be worn messenger style.  I may want to get it shorten.  Also, I believe they did not repeat this design in subsequent seasons.  The interior is exactly the same as my Roma, ie., 3 interior compartments.

*aaa-1188*, *couturequeen*, *annelovepuggy* and all, - Thank you for your lovely comments.  Since I bought my first BV a couple of years back, I've been a die-hard BV fanatic since.


----------



## doloresmia

ssc-as usual stunning photos!


----------



## TDL

Saw this bag IRL a while back and while BV boutiques (in Asia) do not know the "name", it seems to go by the name BV Intrecciato *Oblong Bag* on some websites like NAP, stylehive, polyvore, etc.

Anyway, congrats *mlbags*... glad you've finally taken it out for a spin. 



mlbags said:


> (does anyone knows the name of this bag, I was told that there's none when I purchased it).


----------



## TDL

ssc0619 said:


> Ok. I have to admit I bought the argyle. (but only because *kroquet* is making me admit I bought it)
> 
> I don't really know how it happened. Just one minute I was nicely chatting about it on the BV forum and the next minute I'm ordering it from Barneys.


 
*ssc *- great to see the argyle. What? No proper reveal thread? 

It's fabulous and very different from the normal BV. I like the added texture the bag has with the mix of nappa and capretto leather. *kroquet* has a point, the money saved with the eBay bag should go to matching accessories. LOL!


----------



## aaa_1188

ssc  on the bag and the price. Yes think you should get the matching wallet too


----------



## sbelle

TDL said:


> *ssc *- great to see the argyle.* What? No proper* *reveal thread*?
> 
> It's fabulous and very different from the normal BV. I like the added texture the bag has with the mix of nappa and capretto leather. *kroquet* has a point, the money saved with the eBay bag should go to matching accessories. LOL!


 

Since theoretically I've been on a ban :lolots:   I am trying to do reveals that don't shout "Look at me!! I broke my ban!! "

 Hiding in this thread communicates the same thing, but more subtly!!


Wouldn't the wallet be great?  But remember I am on a ban.  Well, maybe not, but I am saving for a mini-cabat.  From recent sales I am $2,000 towards my goals!!!  Sad that it isn't even halfway there.


----------



## LT bag lady

*mlbags*, Your bag is beautiful, love this style, must be divine in Ferro!  Thansk for sharing!  You look great!






*ssc*, stay away from that *kroquet*, she is bad bad bad!!  What an enabler that gal can be.
Bag is beautiful!!!  About the deck, with the bugs we get in these parts, you willbe so happy you screened in a portion.  My DH has been threatening to do the same for years, wish he'd hurry up!


----------



## sbelle

LT bag lady said:


> *ssc*, stay away from that *kroquet*, she is bad bad bad!! What an enabler that gal can be.


 
Good advice *LTbaglady*!  :lolots:


----------



## sbelle

LT bag lady said:


> !
> 
> Bag is beautiful!!! About the deck, with the bugs we get in these parts, you willbe so happy you screened in a portion. My DH has been threatening to do the same for years, wish he'd hurry up!


 
You are so right about the bugs.  Everyday the workers tell me they understand why we are screening in a part of the deck.  We live in a heavily wooded area -- the kids call it the forest house!  If it is overcast at all you can barely see because of the gnats!


----------



## kmarney

Great bags ladies.  I am sooo lusting the BV!


----------



## Mid-

LT bag lady said:


> *ssc*, stay away from that *kroquet*, she is bad bad bad!!  What an enabler that gal can be.



Word..., but *LT*, you are as bad as *kroquet* I must say, if you see what I did this morning!!

*ssc*, you've got to get the wallet.  Isn't this a lovely or what??


----------



## Juda

kroquet is back


----------



## sbelle

Mid- said:


> Word..., but *LT*, you are as bad as *kroquet* I must say, if you see what I did this morning!!
> 
> *ssc*, you've got to get the wallet. Isn't this a lovely or what??


 
Whoa.  Is that gorgeous or what?  Fro $720 is could be mine!  How much is a kidney going for these days?  I might be able to a mini cabat and a wallet out of one.


----------



## Juda

ssc- I love your new bag
Your photos are always gorgeous


----------



## kroquet

Boy, I go away for a bit and come back to a bashing.



:lolots:


Juda - you are giving me a bad reputation.   lol


----------



## kroquet

MLbags - that Ferro is stunning!   Love that bag!

ssc- that was the wallet that the SA tossed inside the nero Cabat that almost made me have a heart attack.


----------



## LT bag lady

_*MID  *_


> Word..., but LT, you are as bad as kroquet I must say, if you see what I did this morning!!


 
Okay, so, ahhh, what did you do this morning?  

Will a parcel being arriving at your new home Friday via UPS??? Inquiring minds _*need*_ to know...

Pssst, UPS will be here Friday


----------



## kroquet

Mid - what did you do??   It can't be that bad.


----------



## sbelle

*Mid*, you might as well 'fess up.  *kroquet* will get it out of you.


----------



## kroquet

Right, come on Mid!!   Fess up to Mama!!    I promise not to ground you!!!    LOL


----------



## Bichon Lover

ssc0619 said:


> Ok. I have to admit I bought the argyle.  (but only because *kroquet* is making me admit I bought it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I really need to see modeling pics of this!!!!!  And I mean NEED!!!!! *


----------



## SCL

LOVE the argyle...  shh...I have the clutch...LOVE the argyle...


----------



## amamxr

New Baby


----------



## bags4fun

*amamxr*, your new baby is absolutely gorgeous!  Is it one of the Bombe bags?  Love it!


----------



## amamxr

bags4fun said:


> *amamxr*, your new baby is absolutely gorgeous!  Is it one of the Bombe bags?  Love it!



Yes, I think so!!  Thank you


----------



## sbelle

Love it!!


----------



## sbelle

SCL said:


> LOVE the argyle... *shh...I have the clutch*...LOVE the argyle...


 
Oh-- I wont tell anyone!  I love the clutch too!  They have a wallet too--according to *kroquet* it is to die for!


----------



## mlbags

amamxr said:


> New Baby


 
Gorgeous!  Congratz amamxr!
I love how this bag can go from a Saturday lunch with BFF to a Monday buzy day at work!


----------



## fpiccione

me and my large Veneta Ash Scuro,


----------



## bags4fun

Beautiful!  Very nice picture too!


----------



## kroquet

Gorgeous picture!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

Cervo Hobo in Marmo,
please forgive the quality of the photo, the camera is heavy, I am sick & weak, not easy to take this picture...
Love this style, I want it in Dk Truffle!!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Beautiful!!  I'm surprised you're standing.   Enjoy and feel better soon.


----------



## juneofdecember

these are mine so far,,, Wish to get a bag asap


----------



## kroquet

LT - lovely bag and get back to bed!!!

Lovely belt, wallet and card case.   What bag are you thinking about???


----------



## spendalot

LT bag lady said:


> Cervo Hobo in Marmo,
> please forgive the quality of the photo, the camera is heavy, I am sick & weak, not easy to take this picture...
> Love this style, I want it in Dk Truffle!!!



Very nice. I wish I have the funds to get the orange one on ebay right now.


----------



## kroquet

Spendalot - it is a great bag!   The copper hobo on ebay is a terrific price!!


----------



## spendalot

kroquet said:


> Spendalot - it is a great bag!   The copper hobo on ebay is a terrific price!!



haha thanks for enabling. I know it's a great price and I've always wanted the copper one. But look at my wishlist, it's not exactly short


----------



## kroquet

I completely understand.   Mine is not very long, just very expensive.


----------



## spendalot

The funny thing is I still don't know what I really really want. i am spoilt for choice and I'm not surprise if i end up with nothing.


----------



## kroquet

I know what you mean, I am so confused most of the time.   I think I know, then common sense prevails.  I have a hard time with some of the prices and justifying a bag.

ie Cabat  lol


----------



## spendalot

It's not hard to justify a cabat  it's the ultimate bag. Take the leap, you won't regret it!

I just added one more to my wishlist btw. I just dither to and fro each bag. I'm normally not this indecisive lol.


----------



## kroquet

HAve to find the funds!   I am nowhere near my goal, yet.   Debating between the Mini and Medium.   I took my ruler out today and laid it out for a comparison.   I must look like a fool sometimes!!


----------



## spendalot

haha...I always keep a measuring tape near my PC so that I can use it whenever I see measurements of a bag. Then try to visualize how it will look in thin air.


----------



## mlbags

spendalot said:


> haha...I always keep *a measuring tape near my PC* so that I can use it whenever I see measurements of a bag. Then try to visualize how it will look in thin air.


 
I use my keyboard as a guide..... 12" will be from left to the 'down arrow' key etc..... then I visualise in thin air!


----------



## couturequeen

spendalot said:


> haha...I always keep a measuring tape near my PC so that I can use it whenever I see measurements of a bag. Then try to visualize how it will look in thin air.




Lol I do this too!


----------



## spendalot

Great minds work alike. lol.


----------



## aaa_1188

Actually I usually go one step further, I will use the tape or ruler and I will draw out the size on a piece of paper, yes I do use A3 size paper for bigger bag. This is what happen to ppl who have no visual spatial skill at all


----------



## mlbags

aaa_1188 said:


> Actually I usually go one step further, I will use the tape or ruler and I will *draw out the size on a piece of paper, yes I do use A3 size paper for bigger bag*. This is what happen to ppl who have no visual spatial skill at all


 
LOL!  Oh my, ultimate with details, sparing no mistakes in sizing!


----------



## sbelle

spendalot said:


> I always keep a measuring tape near my PC so that I can use it whenever I see measurements of a bag.


 


mlbags said:


> 12" will be from left to the 'down arrow' key etc..... then I visualise in thin air!


 



aaa_1188 said:


> Actually I usually go one step further, I will use the tape or ruler and I will draw out the size on a piece of paper


 


I was really laughing when I read all these --I do them all.  Depends on the size on the bag.  I find the small ones require the most visualization from me because when I read that something is 9 inches long it never seems that small to me.  But when I receive it I think that 9 inches is small.

I think that some people (non-tpfers) might find that weird.


----------



## LT bag lady

We are all as bad as the other, lol!  I also have a measuring tape (leather wrapped little Coach one I got yrs ago) and I use a piece of paper to visualize too!

Spendalot, I have my eye on that Orange hobo too!


----------



## capulet

That cervo hobo is dreamy!    I'm watching the copper one on ebay too, but I have my heart set on ebano.  Still kicking myself for missing it when overstock.com had it in stock!


----------



## BagEssence

Finally, action pics with my mini copper cabat.


----------



## LT bag lady

_j__*uneofdecember*_ love the orange zip around and the belt! Nice items!  Prepare yourself, BV breeds.

*BagEssence*, the mini copper cabat is perfect, love the size, she looks great on you!

My newest family member
Julie
Just hanging out...


----------



## couturequeen

BagEssence said:


> Finally, action pics with my mini copper cabat.



Love how you paired it with a simple dress. Looks great!


----------



## sbelle

BagEssence said:


> Finally, action pics with my mini copper cabat.


 
Fabulous pictures!  Thanks!!


----------



## annie9999

the mini copper cabat is beautiful.
also love the julie, it was always one of my favorites.


----------



## annelovepuggy

mlbags said:


> I use my keyboard as a guide..... 12" will be from left to the 'down arrow' key etc..... then I visualise in thin air!



Oh, I do the same !!!  I mark every inch on my laptop horizontal and vertical !  Beyond 14x10, I just use imagination !  Too lazy to put on paper though!


----------



## doloresmia

BagEssence said:


> Finally, action pics with my mini copper cabat.



hey i am your big bag sister! love this pic


----------



## doloresmia

LT bag lady said:


> _j__*uneofdecember*_ love the orange zip around and the belt! Nice items!  Prepare yourself, BV breeds.
> 
> *BagEssence*, the mini copper cabat is perfect, love the size, she looks great on you!
> 
> My newest family member
> Julie
> Just hanging out...



yeah! what a beauty!


----------



## Ranag

This is gorgeous.  You must be teensy tiny!  This bag actually looks to be a good size for something called "mini"!


----------



## BagEssence

Doloresmia: high 5 big sis, lol.  
Ranag: i know, mini is good enough for me for sure, i'm happy for a lifetime now.  btw, i'm 5"4.
LT Bag:  your newest member is literally "hanging out".  lol, it's lovely!  
Annie, ssc, couture: thanks gals, it's my first BV and have to wait for the next few.  dying to get my hands on H tho... oopsie, secrets out.lol


----------



## mibolsa

After reading several posts regarding the fall color dark bramble, i was intrigued..so after a little visit to the BV boutique she followed me home!


----------



## aaa_1188

mibolsa  lovely lovely lovely

Congrets!!!


----------



## annelovepuggy

*mibolsa - beautiful Bramble sloane !  Congrats !
*


----------



## lilndc

*Mibolsa* - stunning, stunning bag!!! Congrats!


----------



## lilndc

BagEssence - We are mini copper cabat twins!!!!  Mine doesn't look nearly as big on me though....


----------



## bags4fun

*mibolsa*, she is beautiful!


----------



## sbelle

Beautiful color, beautiful bag!  Congratulations!


----------



## ILYNN

mibolsa, the color is stunning!


----------



## mibolsa

aaa_1188, annelovepuggy, lilndc, bags4fun, ssc06119, ILYNN 

Thank you!  It was quite an impulsive buy.  I just wanted to check out the color and that was it!


----------



## LT bag lady

mibolsa, when ddid that pop into your life?  Beautiful color!  Sloane just looks fab in any color!!!


----------



## doloresmia

mibolsa - that picture is EXACTLY why i love the sloane SOOOO much!


----------



## BagEssence

lilndc: hi 5 bag twins...


----------



## mibolsa

LT bag lady said:


> mibolsa, when ddid that pop into your life?  Beautiful color!  Sloane just looks fab in any color!!!




LT bag lady,

Last week I had a small window of time to myself and ventured to the shops and after a very quick venture in the boutique it was mine.


----------



## sngsk

O.M.G. *mibolsa *that's gorgeous! Congrats! 

I've been wanting to get a bramble sloane myself but they don't carry it in my local boutique. 

Quick question, is there a difference between bramble and dark bramble? Cos when I checked out bramble in my local boutique it looked more brown than red, definitely not anything like your sloane


----------



## mibolsa

sngsk said:


> O.M.G. *mibolsa *that's gorgeous! Congrats!
> 
> I've been wanting to get a bramble sloane myself but they don't carry it in my local boutique.
> 
> Quick question, is there a difference between bramble and dark bramble? Cos when I checked out bramble in my local boutique it looked more brown than red, definitely not anything like your sloane



sngsk,

Thank you! This is the dark bramble.  Our boutique had very few pieces and this was the only sloane available.  The SA took out another bag and your right it did look browner.  I like more of the red tone,  I was trying to think of how to describe it and can only come up with an adobe color.  If you want  I can PM you the color code.


----------



## Ranag

For *zooba* and *Juda* 

The purple stingray bag









The nero python bag with the Oscar de la Renta jacket


----------



## sbelle

*Ranag*--beautiful bags, beautiful picutres!!!  I can't decide which bag I love more!


----------



## doloresmia

ranag - GORGEOUS! i am in love with both.... and that jacket is seriously fabulous!


----------



## Ranag

Thanks gals 

I do love that jacket!


----------



## zooba

Thank you!!!!!  Now take that beautiful bag out to breakfast.

Great jacket and photos!


----------



## LT bag lady

Ranag, you have such wonderful taste and style!  This bag is divine.  I had the pleasure of seeing it irl today at the 5th Ave boutique.  The feel of the python is so soft and smooth.   BTW, the jacket is just drop dead divine!!!!
Enjoy and thanks for the modleing shots, so helpful!
Cheers


----------



## bags4fun

mmmhmmm, love that jacket!  And the bags are gorgy too!


----------



## sngsk

Wow wow wow! Love the jacket and the bag. Excellent taste


----------



## BagEssence

wow, Ranag, absolutely fantastic, what a fabulousity!


----------



## Juda

WoooHooo !!!!!
Thank you for the modelling pix (and for keeping  your promise), the jacket looks fabulous on you !!!!


----------



## aaa_1188

I am totally floored by that picture!!! Loving that bag is a given, 

 but I really really love the jacket, it takes a certain stylish individual to be able to wear that jacket with panache!


----------



## LittleH

*Rana,* you look totally stunning with your BV, such an inspiration for the BV newbie that I am!


----------



## Ranag

Thank you all so much!


----------



## Sum

I feel silly posting after Ranag with her divine bags, but remembered about the action picts of my peltro clutch, taken a couple months ago before going out on a dinner date with DH. I finally got the clutch out of its dustbug


----------



## sbelle

*Sum*--

Oh my goodness that is *beautiful*!  Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Ranag

*Sum* - Both you and the bag are absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## annelovepuggy

Beautiful !


----------



## Mid-

Oh Sum, you are absolutely beautiful with that gorgeous (and ever so sadly discontinued colour) peltro clutch. One lucky lady to have had it SOed!!


----------



## spendalot

I love your Peltro clutch, Sum.


----------



## LT bag lady

SUM, I have a mojor weakness for clutches and Peltro!!  
That is just 2DIE4!!!


----------



## sngsk

You look amazing *Sum*! That Peltro against black- absolutely stunning!


----------



## BagEssence

Sum: georgeous colour against the black.


----------



## mlbags

*Sum*, love the bag, love your simple but oh-so elegant LBD, and I see a baby on the way?  Congratz on all three!


----------



## luvprada

Sum you and the clutch are gorgeous!  Love that color.


----------



## jackietong

I hope you don't mind me posting this after the two lovely ladies and their beauties...

Finally out of the dustbag!

My first BV... quick cam phone shots before going out:

*sorry, not good quality photos...taken at my mom's room.

*MS COLBY​*














---as you can see I'm on the 'heavy side  I'm only approx 5'4"​



So DD was playing with my bag:











Trying it on! bad news for DH...she's gettin a head start with handbags!















Lastly, sticking post-its on Ms Colby...she likes yellow, all things yellow grabs her attention...











Thanks for letting me share!!! 


*~*~*
Jackie


----------



## aaa_1188

Jackie the bag is lovely and your dd is soooooo......... adorable!!! 

If you are on the heavy side, so am I, I am 5'4" too


----------



## sngsk

*Jackie* your veneta is lovely! Cobalt is such an eye-catching true blue.  

Your DD is so adorable! Can see she's got her mum's good taste in bags


----------



## sbelle

*Jackie*--Thanks for sharing your beautiful veneta!  Your daughter is so cute!


----------



## jackietong

^^^  for the sweet words!


----------



## beth001

Jackie, your bag is BEAUTIFUL and so is your darling daughter!  And don't feel bad about being 5'4" and "pleasingly plump" -- I am, too!


----------



## capulet

*jackietong*, your DD is so adorable, she steals the show from your gorgeous cobalt Veneta!


----------



## Ranag

^^^^^
Fantastic photos jackie!  Your daughter is such a cutie too!


----------



## BagEssence

jackie, like the one where your DD tries to bring the bag with her hand, sooo adorable.


----------



## Ranag

Yesterday afternoon - the Grape Karung bag's maiden voyage...


----------



## sbelle

Just fabulous R*anag!*


----------



## Mid-

Oh, *Ranag*, I'm loving all your outfit (and of course BV).  Would love to visit your closet!


----------



## annelovepuggy

*Ranag -  your style ...casual allure.  
*


----------



## beth001

_AWESOME bag, Ranag!  Totally cool._


----------



## Ranag

Thanks gals


----------



## capulet

*Ranag*, I love everything about your outfit!  Especially the bag, of course, but, wow!


----------



## Ranag

capulet said:


> *Ranag*, I love everything about your outfit!  Especially the bag, of course, but, wow!



I have to tell you about that dress...lol  It is a Betsey Johnson Frankie Tatoo dress that I picked up on eBay a few years ago for the price of dirt   Definitely nothing expensive or fancy!  I live in sun dresses all summer because it is so wickedly hot here.


----------



## bags4fun

That's perfect *rana*!  I love your ebay dress and your fantastically fabulous BV bag!


----------



## jackietong

^^^ lovely photo *Ranag!!!* 

*beth*: thanks! I've always been 'plumpy' I never actually lost the baby weight I gained 

*capulet*: DD is quite a 'show' stealer ain't she? 

*Bagessence*: I like this one too, she even walked grasping the bag with both hands while it draped down on her shoulder. It was sooo cute, photos were really blurry coz she was moving. The bag reached below her knee when carried on the shoulder!


----------



## Bunkie

*Ranag* you look stunning, and that bag is gorgeous as well!


----------



## sngsk

Looking good *Ranag*! The bag looks gorgeous on you! 

Can't wait for pics of your other bags' maiden voyages


----------



## doloresmia

jackietong - your DD is adorable!

Ranag - the bag was made for you!!!!


----------



## BagEssence

Ranag: I think the Betsey really compliments the bag, good going, I love dresses, too.


----------



## LadyIllusion

My Bottega Veneta Travel set, which i love so much. I put the Macbook, underwear and other small important things at the top and then the rest of my clothes, shoes etc in the main case. I love the exclusivity of it. Everywhere i go, i see the typical LV (majority fakes) and the regular, boring suitcases.


----------



## NicAddict

Very nice LadyIllusion !!


----------



## doloresmia

LadyIllusion said:


> My Bottega Veneta Travel set, which i love so much. I put the Macbook, underwear and other small important things at the top and then the rest of my clothes, shoes etc in the main case. I love the exclusivity of it. Everywhere i go, i see the typical LV (majority fakes) and the regular, boring suitcases.



ACK! I love that. It must be so soft too!


----------



## designergoods

LadyIllusion said:


> My Bottega Veneta Travel set, which i love so much. I put the Macbook, underwear and other small important things at the top and then the rest of my clothes, shoes etc in the main case. I love the exclusivity of it. Everywhere i go, i see the typical LV (majority fakes) and the regular, boring suitcases.


  gorgeous!!


----------



## couturequeen

Ranag said:


> For *zooba* and *Juda*
> 
> The nero python bag with the Oscar de la Renta jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Such a glam look! Love the BV!


----------



## dolphingirl

I must say that everyone, and of course everyone's bag,  looks fabulous here.


----------



## BagEssence

LadyIllusion: pack me in, too!


----------



## Ranag

^^^^
Love the travel set *LadyIllusion*!

I took my Ferro Roma out for the very first time today.  Of course the battery was dead on my camera (!), but DH got a quick pic when we got home.


----------



## doloresmia

Ranag - you have such a great figure! that roma is TDF!!!!


----------



## NicAddict

Ranag - gorgeous, and so is the bag!


----------



## mariabdc

You look great with that bag, Ranag... Nice boobs as well


----------



## mlbags

*Ranag*, that's a truly exquisite BV on your Avatar...... Have you posted modelling pics or have I missed them?  Would love to see you carrying that gorgeous bag.  I was drooling all over it when I was last in Hong Kong!  :sunnies


----------



## BagEssence

ranag, always fabulous!  love the flower dress against the black roma


----------



## flower71

You're looking so cool with your bag AND love your (Chanel?) flats!


----------



## Ranag

^^^^^
Once again, thank you gals 



mlbags said:


> *Ranag*, that's a truly exquisite BV on your Avatar...... Have you posted modelling pics or have I missed them?  Would love to see you carrying that gorgeous bag.  I was drooling all over it when I was last in Hong Kong!  :sunnies


 
I had posted pics on the reveal thread when I bought this bag.   Here is one of them.  I absolutely adore this bag!


----------



## doloresmia

looks like all of your new beauties are getting some time out! we need to see ms elephant roma... and the elephant boots! YUM!!!


----------



## mlbags

Ranag said:


> ^^^^^
> Once again, thank you gals
> 
> I had posted pics on the reveal thread when I bought this bag. Here is one of them. I absolutely adore this bag!


 
Sigh..... gorgeous stuff you have, *Ranag*  :girlwhack:
Thank you so much for obliging with pics..... you sure have some style!


----------



## uclaboi

*Ranag*, lovely action shots.


----------



## designergoods

*Ranag*,  your bag collection is gorgeous and you look so pretty in all the pictures!:buttercup:


----------



## sbelle

Oh look!  My PO went to the post office today.  Imagine the thoughts of the people in line behind me when I took this picture.


----------



## doloresmia

drop dead gawgeous!


----------



## maltygirl

ssc - love the action shot ... she is absolutely lovely!!!


----------



## NicAddict

OK ssc, I will bite... what did your lovely PO pick up from the post office then ? will we see a reveal soon ?


----------



## LT bag lady

pick up or drop off?...


----------



## sbelle

NicAddict said:


> OK ssc, I will bite... what did your lovely PO pick up from the post office then ? will we see a reveal soon ?


 
lol--no pick up!  I was mailing off more bags to sell to raise funds for a much needed  addition to the ssc handbag family!


----------



## Longchamp

Cute shot S, Yippee I see a fever in someone's future!!!


----------



## NicAddict

Longchamp said:


> Cute shot S, Yippee I see a fever in someone's future!!!



^^hahahaha


----------



## designergoods

oh *SSC*...just love your bag, its on my wish list! I'm sure my DH will be so excited that I want another bag to join my ever growing bag collection!


----------



## UFC

Ranag :coolpics:


----------



## oj_lo

while Nic has shown the stunning pix of her amazing cabat, i like to post some modelling shots.


----------



## BagLovingMom

^^^omg! Stunning!!!


----------



## tammyue

love all of them...


----------



## annelovepuggy

Gorgeous on you !!!  Congrats !


----------



## sbelle

*oj_lo*---love, love, love it!!


----------



## SCL

Looks fabulous on you!


----------



## doloresmia

beautiful oj_lo!


----------



## spendalot

I am not the biggest fan of fever cabat but I have to say you do look very good with it *oj_lo*!


----------



## BagEssence

oj lo, wow, it's really a silky red colour, love it.


----------



## LT bag lady

Looks great on you!!!  NicAddict has a twin!
Enjoy her!


----------



## LT bag lady

Took my Cabat out shopping today, took advantage of the nice tall mirror to get a shot of her.


----------



## Mid-

*LT*, how cool is that!!


----------



## kroquet

What a fabulous Cabat!!!  LT - you look maaaavalous!!!


----------



## TDL

*LT* - oh my, we're wearing the exact same outfit today   I love how you can see the various nuances on the Reflet.  BTW, are you shopping for more bags?


----------



## prestwick

L T - you look great! that bag is fabulous! It was nice to get such a nice day as today to run out with just a sweater on!  She's worth every penny!  The color is like a chameleon..just love it!


----------



## doloresmia

LT - looking smashing!!!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Soooo cute *LT*   The sunglass thing cracks me up (I just drank a glass of wine though)  but I'll probably be doing the same thing on Tuesday.


----------



## kroquet

What sunnies with what bag??


----------



## Bichon Lover

Only time will tell.....  :sunnies


----------



## LT bag lady

_*Mid*_ - Thanks!
*Kroquet* - Chanel sunnies of course!! Thanks! :sunnies
*TDL* - Thanks!  Love black & white, can't miss...  I did see a BV I think I have to have 
*Prestwick* - Weather was gorgeous here, was 71F!!
*doloresmia* - Thank you!!
*Bichon Lover *- had to hide my eyes (the circles) it was a long week...


----------



## doreenjoy

Fabulous shots, LTBL! It's so nice to see you rockin' the cabat.


----------



## uclaboi




----------



## Sammyjoe

Looking fab LT!!


----------



## BookerMoose

Gorgeous!


----------



## sbelle

Great modeling shots *LT Bag Lady*--thanks for sharing!!


----------



## annie9999

great modeling shots- your cabat is fantastic.


----------



## capulet

LT, love the action pics!  Your Cabat is gorgeous and so are you!


----------



## bags4fun

Great modeling shots!  I love to get an idea of how my tpf friends look!


----------



## aaa_1188

:urock::coolpics:


----------



## MarvelGirl

Fabulous modeling shots, LT! Woohoo! Hot!


----------



## lilndc

I agree!  You look absolutely fabulous LT!!!! Your cabat is sooooooooooooo gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## annelovepuggy

Sorry being very late ... my laptop was poisoned ....
Looking fabulous and sharp !!! The cabat is just ... speechless gorgeous !



LT bag lady said:


> Took my Cabat out shopping today, took advantage of the nice tall mirror to get a shot of her.


----------



## naling

Oooo everyone's pictures are so great! They make me feel guilty for neglecting my only 2 bv babies...keep the pictures coming, please!


----------



## Anhzie

Here are some action pictures I took of my Peltro large cabat!

For reference I am 5'3 and 100 lbs. Although the cabat is large on me, I do not believe it to be frighteningly overwhelming and I like to wear it with the sides untucked just as much as tucked in!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Oh my.......I have no words!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Anhzie! You and that large peltro cabat look FABULOUS! You stylish petite gals are making me want to buy a large cabat now...love it! Thanks so much for posting these modeling pics. Stunning!!!


----------



## Mid-

*Anhzie*, you look drop dead gorgeous with your peltro cabat!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

Anhzie,
That bag looks amazing on you!  Love the color too!


----------



## kroquet

Wow, stunning is the only word I can come up with!!!


----------



## alexis77

Wow. Wow. Wow.


----------



## BookerMoose

Gorgeous!


----------



## spendalot

I am swooning. You need to start a fan club for your cabat.


----------



## doloresmia

anzhie - lovely lovely lovely!


----------



## viciel

anzhie--"I DIE!"


----------



## doreenjoy

Anzhie, 

  

Two thumbs up for you and that gorgeous peltro cabat! You rock the large!


----------



## bags4fun

You are rockin' that bag girl!


----------



## Anhzie

Thank you all for the kind words!! I am absolutely in love with my cabat and I am so excited about all the different ways I can use it (work bag/travel bag/baby bag) for hopefully the rest of my life!


----------



## NicAddict

Wow, beautiful (and the bag is too!)

Now look what you have done... I confirmed to BV that I am interested in a Medium Tie Dye and now you have me wondering whether or not I should have a Large instead


----------



## LT bag lady

No wonder I was so drawn to Reflet, I've loved this color combo for a long time.
I knitted this shawl a few yrs ago in  metallic ribbon and mohair yarns.


----------



## annie9999

*LT bag lady*- beautiful bag.  it is perfect with that scarf.


----------



## annie9999

*Anhzie*- love the large peltro.  it looks amazing on you.  you are absolutely correct in that it looks great with the sides open or tucked.


----------



## doloresmia

LT - holy smokes. that is stunning.


----------



## kroquet

Ditto!!    That scarf is amazing!!!   What a great picture of two beautiful things.   Makes my heart go pittypat!


----------



## mariabdc

The scarf is beautiful, but i'd rather have the bag if given the opportunity


----------



## Bichon Lover

LT bag lady said:


> No wonder I was so drawn to Reflet, I've loved this color combo for a long time.
> I knitted this shawl a few yrs ago in  metallic ribbon and mohair yarns.




*HOLY CRAPOLA !!!!!!* 
That combo is beyond gorgeous.


----------



## doreenjoy

PHotos of me carrying a friend's Reflet cabat. The BV croc shoes aren't mine either, I tried them on the store for long enough to snap the pics.


----------



## Bichon Lover

^^^^^^^^


Nice.....


----------



## NicAddict

Uhmm... how much do you charge for a scarf ? 



LT bag lady said:


> No wonder I was so drawn to Reflet, I've loved this color combo for a long time.
> I knitted this shawl a few yrs ago in  metallic ribbon and mohair yarns.


----------



## noel badal

When are you going to make a coat sweater to go with you lovely cabat?  Regards...Noel


----------



## annie9999

*doreenjoy*- great action shots; thanks.


----------



## LT bag lady

Oh Nic, I would love to make you one to match your Reflet, the yarn is all gone!  Last year I managed to find a few skeins in a clearance bin but only in black/gray/white combo with the silver metallic.  I used it to make the shawl for my dds' 86 year old ballet teacher, she wears it all the time!!!

The 2 yarns were from Italy, no surprise there .  I'm going to try and find the labels and hunt some down somewhere .

Noel - A sweater, hmmm, that's an idea, maybe a shrug...

Doreen, how could you resist those croc beauties?  WOW!



NicAddict said:


> Uhmm... how much do you charge for a scarf ?


----------



## blueiris

Wow, great photos, Anzhie, LT, and doreenjoy!


----------



## LLANeedle

*LT*, no disrespect to the cabat but the yarn is making my heart beat faster.  If you track down the labels please pm me.  What stitch did you use and what size needle?  TIA


----------



## *ilovebrad*

nice!



doreenjoy said:


> PHotos of me carrying a friend's Reflet cabat. The BV croc shoes aren't mine either, I tried them on the store for long enough to snap the pics.


----------



## piperlu

^^Love that Cabat....and the shoes!


----------



## littlerock

My White Christmas in NYC..


----------



## doloresmia

love the hobo little rock - beautiful winter pix!


----------



## sbelle

Thanks for the action pics* littlerock*!!


----------



## BgaHolic

littlerock, you look like you're in my favorite park in the country! I love Central Park!! I also love the Nero Cervo. You do great modeling pics for the bag!!


----------



## mariabdc

Lovely pics, littlerock... thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Beautiful pic and the snow is so pretty as long as it's long distance.


----------



## BagEssence

nice pic littlerock.
how does the BV leather hold in winter time?  does it still stay soft and fab?


----------



## littlerock

BagEssence said:


> nice pic littlerock.
> how does the BV leather hold in winter time?  does it still stay soft and fab?



Oh absolutely!! The leather on this bag is so soft I'm not sure any weather would change that. This bag has the best leather ever! Thank you


----------



## littlerock

*Deloresmia, ssc0619, bgaHolic, mariabdc, BL  Bag Essence*- Thank you! It was a very nice holiday..


----------



## couturequeen

Some in action and outdoor shots of the Grape Tornabuoni.


----------



## Mid-

Wow wow wow, *couturequeen*, where were you!?! Those are some action shots and the grape tornabuoni looks so lovely!!


----------



## doloresmia

love love love this! please continue to post the evolution of this gorgeous thing!


----------



## doreenjoy

That grape looks delicious, *couturequeen*!


----------



## sbelle

Beautiful bag and the most interesting action shots I've seen in a long time!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fa$hioNi$ta

my dark orange bv , my love ;pP


----------



## doloresmia

beautiful!!! btw, also love the ostrich bag you posted in the reference section! YUM!!!!


----------



## spendalot

Enjoying all the lovely action shots of the droolicious bags...keep them coming!


----------



## couturequeen

Fa$hioNi$ta said:


> my dark orange bv , my love ;pP



I just LOVE the drape on this bag! Stunning.




Mid- said:


> Wow wow wow, *couturequeen*, where were you!?! Those are some action shots and the grape tornabuoni looks so lovely!!



Thanks! These shots were taken during Halloween weekend. I was in Salem, MA so it was pretty intense!


----------



## BgaHolic

fashionista, I am drooling over that orange bag! (Orange is my favorite color) I would never have had the confidence to buy that color bag but it looks sensational!!!


----------



## leilani01

couturequeen said:


> Some in action and outdoor shots of the Grape Tornabuoni.


 
Your outdoor shots really show the beauty of the tornabuoni and the grape color!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fa$hioNi$ta said:


> my dark orange bv , my love ;pP


   This bag is   G O R G E O U S


----------



## Love Of My Life

Anhzie said:


> Here are some action pictures I took of my Peltro large cabat!
> 
> For reference I am 5'3 and 100 lbs. Although the cabat is large on me, I do not believe it to be frighteningly overwhelming and I like to wear it with the sides untucked just as much as tucked in!


 

        You and your bag are rockin!!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

ranag said:


> ^^^^^
> once again, thank you gals
> 
> 
> 
> I had posted pics on the reveal thread when i bought this bag. Here is one of them. I absolutely adore this bag!


         a w e s o m e  !!!


----------



## aaa_1188

Fa$hioNi$ta said:


> my dark orange bv , my love ;pP




 fashionista... the bag is stunning... may I know whether is the long straps useful? can you carry it on your shoulder? 

I saw this irl . . if i have a money tree I would get one myself


----------



## beauxgoris

Mid- said:


> Word..., but *LT*, you are as bad as *kroquet* I must say, if you see what I did this morning!!
> 
> *ssc*, you've got to get the wallet.  Isn't this a lovely or what??



^^Oh. My. God. What a STUNNING wallet. Is this still available or past season? I die.


----------



## BookerMoose

^ The wallet is FW09 - there may still be some around.  I think there was one on eBay a while back, too...  there is a clutch in the same pattern on there now, too.


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Oh thank you. Can you tell me the official name of the pattern or design for searching!


----------



## Bichon Lover

beauxgoris said:


> ^^Oh. My. God. What a STUNNING wallet. Is this still available or past season? I die.





I've asked at the boutiques several times in the past month and they've told me each time they're sold out so ebay is the way to go if you can find one.


----------



## Mid-

beauxgoris said:


> ^^Oh thank you. Can you tell me the official name of the pattern or design for searching!



BV called it "mattita mineral argyle zip around wallet", and the original price was 720usd.

Good luck hunting!!


----------



## doloresmia

beauxgoris, bichon lover - it is still available for $720 on the website, so i am sure your local SA can do a search for you.

http://www.bottegaveneta.com/shopon...roductId=d1748486-bd18-4bb8-b061-855d3eb834a0


----------



## Mid-

Fantastic, *doloresmia*! I thought it was long gone from the web site!


----------



## LT bag lady

beauxgoris said:


> ^^Oh thank you. Can you tell me the official name of the pattern or design for searching!


 
I called Hawaii (Bryan) about 3 weeks ago and they had a couple in stock.


----------



## Haleema

This was taken at the end of a wedding and i had started taking the hairpins out and my sister snapped a pic of the BV and all the hair pins


----------



## doloresmia

Haleema said:


> This was taken at the end of a wedding and i had started taking the hairpins out and my sister snapped a pic of the BV and all the hair pins


 
was it your wedding? welcome to the bv forum!


----------



## Bichon Lover

doloresmia said:


> beauxgoris, bichon lover - it is still available for $720 on the website, so i am sure your local SA can do a search for you.
> 
> http://www.bottegaveneta.com/shopon...roductId=d1748486-bd18-4bb8-b061-855d3eb834a0




CRAP!!!!!!   That's the last thing I need to hear. :cry:


Damn it....  I just emailed Nicole in AC.


----------



## doreenjoy

Bichon Lover said:


> CRAP!!!!!!  That's the last thing I need to hear. :cry:
> 
> 
> Damn it.... I just emailed Nicole in AC.


 

I can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## doreenjoy

Haleema said:


> This was taken at the end of a wedding and i had started taking the hairpins out and my sister snapped a pic of the BV and all the hair pins


 

Lovely photo!


----------



## Haleema

doloresmia said:


> was it your wedding? welcome to the bv forum!


 Nooo sweety it was a friend's wedding, my wedding was 6.5 years ago, it was nearly over and i got sick of the pins digging in my scalp
Thank you *Doreenjoy*!!


----------



## bags4fun

This is weird, I thought I posted right after 1715, but it isn't there. 
Anyway, I meant to say that it looks like a beauty *Haleema*.


----------



## doreenjoy

I was in Ferragamo the other day trying on these lovely metallic-heeled shoes (they are really gorgey, and I think would be perfect on *BichonLover*) and I grabbed a friend's armatura cabat to see how they looked together....


----------



## BagLovingMom

^^^^So FAB!


----------



## Mid-

Ah, the armatura cabat! Your friend is one lucky person to grab that beauty!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

No word on the argyle wallet...might be her day off.  I'm just hangin' loosy goosy.  If it's meant to be , it's meant to be. 

*Doreenjoy* those shoes are gorgeous!  Do you remember how much they were?  Those are right down my alley.


----------



## doreenjoy

Bichon Lover said:


> No word on the argyle wallet...might be her day off. I'm just hangin' loosy goosy. If it's meant to be , it's meant to be.
> 
> *Doreenjoy* those shoes are gorgeous! Do you remember how much they were? Those are right down my alley.


 

I don't remember the price, but I sure did think of you when I saw them! The sides have little shell-like slits, and there is a tiny silver bead sewn under each little slit, like pearls peeping out of oysters. Plus the metallic heel is bi-color.

There are more pics over in the Ferragamo thread. Check out Style Reference - 
Footwear.


----------



## LT bag lady

doreenjoy said:


> I was in Ferragamo the other day trying on these lovely metallic-heeled shoes (they are really gorgey, and I think would be perfect on *BichonLover*) and I grabbed a friend's armatura cabat to see how they looked together....


 Tell your GF that beauty deserves a proper reveal, no sneaky stuff!!


----------



## doreenjoy

LT bag lady said:


> Tell your GF that beauty deserves a proper reveal, no sneaky stuff!!


 

I'll tell her, but I can't guarantee she'll listen. She's hella stubborn!


----------



## Bichon Lover

doreenjoy said:


> I don't remember the price, but I sure did think of you when I saw them! The sides have little shell-like slits, and there is a tiny silver bead sewn under each little slit, like pearls peeping out of oysters. Plus the metallic heel is bi-color.
> 
> There are more pics over in the Ferragamo thread. Check out Style Reference -
> Footwear.





Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## doloresmia

LT bag lady said:


> Tell your GF that beauty deserves a proper reveal, no sneaky stuff!!


 
seriously! and how about that sneaky ssc with the croc wallet in the reference thread???


----------



## jackietong

Not so great photos but its definitely an action shot...DD and me shopping in Harbour City, I got her cute stuff from Burberry...

with Miffy too ;p






Im having a techie prob, photo does not show...will try to post again tonight. sorry....


----------



## sbelle

doreenjoy said:


> I grabbed a friend's armatura cabat to see how they looked together....


----------



## sbelle

doloresmia said:


> seriously! and how about that sneaky ssc with the croc wallet in the reference thread???


 

Isn't it divine?  lol--who knows when it will make it into the rotation.  I am now carrying my leopard wallet that some members here (you know who you are) forced on me when I bought the leopard montaigne.

I did do a semi-reveal in the chat thread!  It was a Christmas gift from DH.







jackietong said:


> Not so great photos but its definitely an action shot......




Lovely action shot, *jackietong*!!


----------



## doreenjoy

^^^ Super cute photo, Jackie!


----------



## sbelle

Bichon Lover said:


> No word on the argyle wallet...might be her day off.  I'm just hangin' loosy goosy.  If it's meant to be , it's meant to be.
> 
> :



heard there is only one left in US


----------



## doloresmia

ssc - we love your DH!!!! and have to say, love the leopard too

jackietong - super cute DD and action shot!


----------



## Bichon Lover

The end of a fun day shopping at the Gift Center in SF with my new pearls resting within my view while I check emails.


----------



## Lululala

Gorgeous, gorgeous!!
I think we'd love to see you modeling it


----------



## sbelle

*BL*--beautiful!


----------



## Bichon Lover

beauxgoris said:


> ^^Oh. My. God. What a STUNNING wallet. Is this still available or past season? I die.




Did you find an argyle wallet?  Maybe you're the one who got one from the AC boutique. 

Mine was gotten from NY and as of yesterday the computer said there were 2 in Hawaii.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Lululala said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous!!
> I think we'd love to see you modeling it


 

Your wish is my command. 









God I love pretty things.   I love the gold clasp they put on it.


----------



## Baggiana

pretty??? - NO that is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thanks sweetie, I couldn't resist, it went so well with my Tornado struzzo I was wearing.   Also a lady walked in and was carrying an ash Parachute bag!


----------



## LT bag lady

Beautiful & looks great with both tops!


----------



## Lululala

My goodness! What do I have to do to have this figure!
Stunning! Love the earrings too


----------



## annie9999

beautiful pearls.  enjoy them-


----------



## sbelle

Bichon Lover said:


> Thanks sweetie, I couldn't resist, it went so well with my Tornado struzzo I was wearing.  Also a lady walked in and was carrying an ash Parachute bag!


 
*BL*--gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous modeling pics.  I want to come to Spa Bichon Lover.  I'd follow your diet and exercise plan (and shopping plan) and then maybe I could look like you!

I am carrying my ash parachute bag right now, and am thinking that it is an under-appreciated bag in the BV world.  It can be hand carried or shoulder carried, it can hold a lot, and of course, like most BV, it it super beautiful.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Wow, so amazing Bichon Lover. Beautiful necklace, your neckline is gorgeous!


----------



## doloresmia

BL - stunning necklace! that must stop people in their tracks!

SSC - we need to see an action shot of the ash parachute!


----------



## couturequeen

Love your necklace, Bichon Lover. And those earrings too!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thanks girls, you're too sweet. 





Lululala said:


> My goodness! What do I have to do to have this figure!
> Stunning! Love the earrings too



Just the old story,  1500-1600 calories a day and work out 10-12 hours a week. 





ssc0619 said:


> *BL*--gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous modeling pics.  I want to come to Spa Bichon Lover.  I'd follow your diet and exercise plan (and shopping plan) and then maybe I could look like you!
> 
> I am carrying my ash parachute bag right now, and am thinking that it is an under-appreciated bag in the BV world.  It can be hand carried or shoulder carried, it can hold a lot, and of course, like most BV, it it super beautiful.



I like the shopping plan part!   The ash Parachute was very beautiful. 





doloresmia said:


> BL - stunning necklace! that must stop people in their tracks!



Haven't had a chance to wear it yet, Sunday I'll break it in. 



Back to thread topic......
It does look fab with my Tornado Ostrich Illusion tote!


----------



## aaa_1188

BichonLover, what can i say.... I am your fan!!!


----------



## zooba

BL- Beautiful necklace.  Now I'm inspired to work out more!


----------



## bags4fun

*BL*, your new necklace is almost as magnificent as you are!  I love it!
Are you about ready to send me the Tornado Ostrich bag?


----------



## Bichon Lover

bags4fun said:


> *BL*, your new necklace is almost as magnificent as you are!  I love it!
> Are you about ready to send me the Tornado Ostrich bag?





:lolots::lolots:  In your dreams.  

Come visit and I'll share.


----------



## Love Of My Life

pearls.. classic and elegant.. and a bag to match.. enjoy.. they are beautiful


----------



## Lululala

*Just the old story,  1500-1600 calories a day and work out 10-12 hours a week.* 

I probably work out 1-2 hours a week ush: No wonder you are 10 times more gorgeous


----------



## beauxgoris

Mid- said:


> BV called it "mattita mineral argyle zip around wallet", and the original price was 720usd.
> 
> Good luck hunting!!





doloresmia said:


> beauxgoris, bichon lover - it is still available for $720 on the website, so i am sure your local SA can do a search for you.
> 
> http://www.bottegaveneta.com/shopon...roductId=d1748486-bd18-4bb8-b061-855d3eb834a0



*Thank You* so much ladies!  A new item for my wishlist!!!  It's a stunning wallet!


----------



## Bichon Lover

beauxgoris said:


> *Thank You* so much ladies!  A new item for my wishlist!!!  It's a stunning wallet!




Don't wait too long.  Mine is on it's way and as of Thursday there were only 2 left in the country.  I think both are in Hawaii or 1 Hawaii and 1 NY.


----------



## littlerock

aaa_1188 said:


> BichonLover, what can i say.... I am your fan!!!


 
Count me in as well. I am in awe of Bichon Lover and her bags (....and now jewelry)...


----------



## LT bag lady




----------



## SCL

LT????????  Full pic???????


----------



## LT bag lady

FLUO PINK LIZARD OXYDIZED SILVER KNOT


----------



## SCL

Gorgeous, stunning, fabulous bag!!!  Is the color fever or another?  Congratulations!


----------



## Bichon Lover

*LT* ......did I miss something??????  When did you get that?  

Stunningly gorgeous.   Where have you taken her???


----------



## doloresmia

LT - those pix are just like a photo shoot. AMAZING


----------



## LT bag lady

doloresmia said:


> LT - those pix are just like a photo shoot. AMAZING


 
Thanks!
BL insisted I take her out on Saturday.  I must obey!


----------



## Lululala

LT bag lady said:


>



Oh my........Absolutely Stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

That's right *LT* ,  be an obedient fashionista.    Take action pics while you're out.


----------



## uclaboi

*LT* - you and *TDL* take amazing pictures.  Love the Fluo pink lizard Knot!


----------



## aaa_1188

LT bag lady said:


>



Wow!!


----------



## LLANeedle

*LT*, that's pretty and it reminds me of Spring.  Maybe when it makes it's debut it'll end this miserable cold weather we're having?


----------



## Mid-

Gah, *LT*, that is just outrageous! I so want the green one myself, the oxidized and hammered trim alone is killing me softly.


----------



## sbelle

*LT*--just stunning!


----------



## jeshika

*LT*, LOVE LOVE LOVE your fluo pink lizard knot!!!!


----------



## lilndc

Georgeous!!!  Wow wow wow!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Well,  I haven't taken Miss Orchid out yet and will probably wait for Valentine's Day or my anniversary in March but was playing around with her just the same.

Then after having this medium Nero Veneta since the sale last June I finally wore her for the first time yesterday :shame:  to Napa Valley.  I'm glad it's pleated or my big sun glass case would have made an unsightly bulge in a regular medium.  The large has such a nicer feel and drape on my body.  I am taking the Nero out again today since it's raining.


----------



## Mid-

Yay, lovely lovely *BL*'s action shots! perfect for lightening up this gloomy rainy Sunday. Your look tres chic as always! and isn't it great to have a rainy day BV?


----------



## jeshika

*BL*, your orchid veneta is GORGY!!!!!  and your pleated veneta is lovely too...


----------



## jadelim.lam

BL
you always have the best action shots! Love the orchid large Veneta.n the pleated looks great on you too!


----------



## spendalot

Wow, I love everything in that first orchid pic. From the model to the bag, simply gorgeous!


----------



## capulet

BL, your Venetas look lovely on you!  I keep thinking whenever I see Orchid how lovely it is, and I really am not into pink.  It's the perfect color for you!  I have the medium nero pleated Veneta too, and I've worn it a lot since it was my only BV for a year...it does drape nicely after a while and I think the pleating helps with that.  I prefer the large too, now that I have one, but the medium will always have a place in my heart.


----------



## LT bag lady

Bichon Lover said:


> Well, I haven't taken Miss Orchid out yet and will probably wait for Valentine's Day or my anniversary in March but was playing around with her just the same.
> 
> Then after having this medium Nero Veneta since the sale last June I finally wore her for the first time yesterday :shame: to Napa Valley. I'm glad it's pleated or my big sun glass case would have made an unsightly bulge in a regular medium. The large has such a nicer feel and drape on my body. I am taking the Nero out again today since it's raining.


 
Spectacular!!!!  Love the look!! You carry the Orchid well, perfect for your coloring!!! 
Hey, can I borrow that ring to wear with the Flo Pink Lizard Knot?  Come on, pretty please, I promise to return it, really!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thanks everyone.   You're very kind. 
Maybe a few more modeling shots tomorrow when I go out.





capulet said:


> BL, your Venetas look lovely on you!  I keep thinking whenever I see Orchid how lovely it is, and I really am not into pink.  It's the perfect color for you!  I have the medium nero pleated Veneta too, and I've worn it a lot since it was my only BV for a year...it does drape nicely after a while and I think the pleating helps with that.  I prefer the large too, now that I have one, but the medium will always have a place in my heart.



Are you a purple person??  It's really more purple than pink IRL.






LT bag lady said:


> Spectacular!!!!  Love the look!! You carry the Orchid well, perfect for your coloring!!!
> Hey, can I borrow that ring to wear with the Flo Pink Lizard Knot?  Come on, pretty please, I promise to return it, really!



I'll share with you any time.    Did you get that Lizard Knot out for a test run Saturday night?


----------



## LT bag lady

Bichon Lover said:


> I'll share with you any time.  Did you get that Lizard Knot out for a test run Saturday night?


 
I did Knot, only because I wore a fab pair of very dark blue RL jeans with a gold sparkle that would totally clash with the hardware on the Flo Pink Knot .  Did carry BV though...  was tempted to carry my new Chanel Maxi but that has silver hardware also and is a bit too big for night out with the girls...


----------



## kroquet

Bichon - great pics as usual!   I am crazy about the coat you have one!!!   Did I pick up some flecks of orchid colors in it?   Just wondering how the new BV would look with it.

LT - did you get a new knot and knot tell me???


----------



## Bichon Lover

^^^^^^^^^^^^

No, it's orange and red along with teal and turquoise.  A friend of mine is a fashion designer and made the coat for me a few years ago.  Chic and comfy,  feels like I'm wearing a bathrobe!   She's very talented.  I do have a cute jacket that the Orchid will go with and I'm going to wear it tomorrow so I'll try and take a pic of it.


----------



## kroquet

I bet you have a couple of Venetas that are fabulous with that coat.   
I love the fabric and it is so Audrey Hepburnish.  

The orchid really is perfect on you!!!


----------



## Princess Coco

Strolling along Disneyland


----------



## capulet

Bichon Lover said:


> Are you a purple person??  It's really more purple than pink IRL.



I have been wanting a purple bag for a while--I really like Anemone too.  Now I can't wait to see Orchid IRL!


----------



## Bichon Lover

I wore this outfit today with my Nero pleated Veneta because it was rainy like a son of a bi-ach but can't wait to wear Miss orchid with it soon. 
Threw some pearls on the bag for fun seeing what goes with it.  Surprisingly a lot of things go I wouldn't have thought.  A lot of things blend since it's a chameleon color.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bichon Lover.. your bag is as smashing as you are.. the color is just gorgeous...


----------



## couturequeen

Bichon Lover said:


> Threw some pearls on the bag for fun seeing what goes with it.  Surprisingly a lot of things go I wouldn't have thought.  A lot of things blend since it's a chameleon color.



Orchid looks so nice with your skin. Beautiful!


----------



## Molls

OMG BL that green coat is gorgeous and I love the jewelry you wore as well. What more could you ask for, great clothes, jewelry and bags . Your orchid veneta is TDF and looks great on you as well.


----------



## littlerock

Bichon Lover said:


> I wore this outfit today with my Nero pleated Veneta because it was rainy like a son of a bi-ach but can't wait to wear Miss orchid with it soon.
> Threw some pearls on the bag for fun seeing what goes with it.  Surprisingly a lot of things go I wouldn't have thought.  A lot of things blend since it's a chameleon color.



The L Veneta looks so damn good on you! No wonder it's your favorite style, it fits you like a dream. I wish it fit me like that but it feels/ looks a bit smaller on me. 

That color is a show stopper as well!!


----------



## Lululala

BL, as always, most enjoyable action shots!


----------



## doloresmia

BL - fabby action shot!

PrincessCoCo - nothing like a classic. the ebano is lovely


----------



## sbelle

My favorite pic so far!


----------



## Princess Coco

*doloresmia* thanks


----------



## Lululala

Oxydized Silver Diams Necklace


----------



## Mid-

Wow wow woW, *Lululala*, that is stunning!!


----------



## couturequeen

Lululala said:


> Oxydized Silver Diams Necklace



ooooooh I was hoping someone would pick this up! Stunning on you!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Oooooo weeeee, that is right down my alley!    Just gorgeous *Lululala *


----------



## jeshika

*Lululala *, that looks  on you!  congrats!


----------



## Juda

*Lululala* - great necklace and modeling pic


----------



## doreenjoy

STUNNING! Looks so chic on you.


----------



## Lululala

Thanks, *Mid-, jeshika, BL and Doreenjoy*!

*BL*, I posted it in the Finds thread last week hoping someone else would get this beauty too


----------



## Lululala

Thanks, *couturequeen & Juda*


----------



## Bichon Lover

Lululala said:


> Thanks, *Mid-, jeshika, BL and Doreenjoy*!
> 
> *BL*, I posted it in the Finds thread last week hoping someone else would get this beauty too




Oh wow, I almost never look at that thread. 

Looks like you got it at Net-a-Porter?  It's not on there now,  all gone.  What a deal.  Good thing for my wallet for sure.  I'd snap that up in a second.


----------



## kroquet

What a beautiful necklace!!!!   Looks so chic on you!


----------



## jeshika

was looking through my vacation pictures and i found a couple pictures of my lovely veneta ... enjoy!


----------



## doloresmia

lululala - love the necklace - wowow!

jeshika - gorgeous vacation photos. so romantic!


----------



## jburgh

Lululala - I remember seeing when you posted that.  What an amazing deal on a beautiful necklace.  Wow!


----------



## Lululala

Thanks, *kroquet, doloresmia & jburgh*!

*jeshika* - nice action shots


----------



## *Crazy Me*

Please welcome me to the club of BV Cabat owners. I am so proud of my purchase today. Waited for the right color for years and here it comes: Medium Cabat in Orchid.... So in love...


----------



## Mid-

Hi, **Crazy Me**, welcome to the club! It looks lovely on you, and once again we can see BV colours' amazing colour variations.  Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## annie9999

**Crazy Me**- congratulations; beautiful cabat.  you must be so happy.  you look great with it.  enjoy, it was worth waiting for.


----------



## doreenjoy

What a great-looking cabat! Congrats and welcome to the BV forum. :welcome2:


----------



## spendalot

I love the orchid on the cabat best. It really suits you. Wear it in good health. Cheers.


----------



## sngsk

Love the colour! Looks great on you. Congrats!!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

**Crazy Me*   *Congrats and welcome.   Thanks for the modeling pic, you look fantastic!


----------



## doloresmia

*Crazy Me* - nice way to start on the forum! i saw this IRL today - you are soooo lucky!


----------



## kare2711

crazy me, the Orchid Cabat suits you very very well! Gorgeous on you!


----------



## *Crazy Me*

Thank you all for the lovely comments.... I took my orchid cabat out today and it's so pretty that I had to play with it all the time during lunch....


----------



## sbelle

Such a beautiful cabat!  Congratulations!


----------



## Molls

**Crazy Me** your cabat is TDF! It's looks wonderful on you, HUGE contrats to you.


----------



## kroquet

Oh Crazy Me, that Cabat is Crazy gorgeous on you!     What size is it?   Asian or Medium?     Stunning!!!    Many congrats and wear in good health!


ooops nevermind, I just saw that it was the medium!


----------



## Kyung Hwa

Wow *Crazy Me*!


----------



## littlerock

Oh my, that Orchid Cabat is a real piece of work! You look stunning with it. Congrats and thanks for posting that beautiful pic.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Congrats on a lovely orchid cabat, crazy! It is crazy beautiful! Congrats again and enjoy!


----------



## *Crazy Me*

Someone just told me that the Orchid Cabat in medium and large together are limited to 500 pieces worldwide. Is that true? If so, I do think I am very lucky...


----------



## doreenjoy

*Crazy Me* said:


> Someone just told me that the Orchid Cabat in medium and large together are limited to 500 pieces worldwide. Is that true? If so, I do think I am very lucky...


 

There should be a plate in your cabat with the numbers, like: 120/500 or 42/500

The second number would be the total number produced in that size and color.


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Orchid Satin Knot..


----------



## doreenjoy

I  this! So so pretty with that dress. You look smashing.


----------



## annie9999

you look fantastic.  perfect color.


----------



## doloresmia

ilovecocochanel-stunning! how fabulous that the colors are perfectly matched!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Wow, that match is ridiculous!    Incredible.


----------



## Emily HC

*ilovecocochanel,*love your silk knot!!!!! it's growing on me!
Have one quick question, does it come with a BV box for your knot when you purchase it in store? cuz I just bought one from BV store but my SA did't give me a box, not sure how I store it!
TIA!!!!!!


----------



## maryg1

Knot pochette are growing on me, too bad I don't have a life for clutches!


----------



## yunces

This is my first veneta and I'm in love 
Can't believe it..I want have it all veneta for this season..

Okay,,this is my Coral Maxi Veneta and sooo smooth


----------



## viciel

Amazing color!  Love it!



yunces said:


> this is my first veneta and i'm in love
> can't believe it..i want have it all veneta for this season..
> 
> Okay,,this is my coral maxi veneta and sooo smooth


----------



## BgaHolic

yunces - BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## kroquet

Gorgeous Veneta!!!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Gorgeous maxi.


----------



## BagEssence

Great reveals gals.  Just simply georgeous!


----------



## maryg1

gorgeous maxi veneta!


----------



## CDNinNYC

I had a meeting/interview today, so I broke out my tie-dye for the first time for luck.


----------



## bags4fun

Wow *CDN*, you look great and very lucky carrying tie-dye!    Beautiful!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Whoo Hoo!!!!!  Go *CDN*


----------



## Mid-

Ooohhh, *CDN*, I am so envious! I love all the tie dye cabats, but yours is singing to me so much!! and I don't even know why.







How did the interview go?


----------



## Bichon Lover

*mid*, I think it has a lot more of the light color than any that I've seen.  Maybe that's it.  It's certainly gorgy!


----------



## Mid-

Bichon Lover said:


> *mid*, I think it has a lot more of the light color than any that I've seen.  Maybe that's it.  It's certainly gorgy!



*BL*, I think you are right! and I apologize in advance *CDN*, I also realised that your tie dye reminds me of my favourite food, that must be another reason.


----------



## CDNinNYC

^^  LOL, what food does it remind you of?  The only thing I can think of is chocolate...

bags4fun, thank you!  Yes, I really am lucky.  

Bichon Lover, thanks!  I didn't realize it looks lighter than some of the others.  They are all so uniquely beautiful.

Mid-, the interview went well, thanks!  It's for a volunteer position at one of the local museums.  I need something to do to distract me from all the enabling here!  The interviewer must be a TPFer at heart 'cause she complimented me on my bag.    I now just have to hear back the results of my background check.


----------



## kroquet

CDN - gorgeous!!!!   Both you and the Cabat!!   Best of luck to you!


----------



## sngsk

Looking very good *CDN*! That tie-dye cabat is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## TDL

CDNinNYC said:


> ^^ *LOL, what food does it remind you of?* The only thing I can think of is chocolate...


 
*CDN *- love the action pic! You look great! I think your tie-dye and annie's has the most mix of Cigar and Ivory that's why some of us really like it!  Enjoy! You wear it well and I like that you have the sides tucked in.

And *mid-*... I'm also interested to know the answer to the question above   Definitely not roti canai or char kway teow.


----------



## blugenie

*CDN *gorgeous pic! We've seen several tie-dyes but rarely (ever?) an action shot... thank you for the special treat!


----------



## BagEssence

TDL: tie dye = ferero rocher, yumm...
georgeous CDN, did I miss Annie's tie dye modelling pics?


----------



## annie9999

BagEssence said:


> TDL: tie dye = ferero rocher, yumm...
> georgeous CDN, did I miss Annie's tie dye modelling pics?


haven't done any modeling pics of tie dye but i don't need much encouragement.  will be happy to-


----------



## Juda

annie9999 said:


> haven't done any modeling pics of tie dye but i *don't need much encouragement*.  *will be happy to*-





But we will encourage you anyway,modeling pix


----------



## Juda

*CDN* - beautiful pic 
Hope the meeting/interview went well


----------



## annie9999

thanks *juda*

would love an update on your pdp cabat.  are you enjoying it?  it is such a great bag.  since getting my tie dye i am loving and thinking about all the "multi" color bags.


----------



## doloresmia

CDN- marvelous pic! LOVE LOVE LOVE the marshmellow cabat! hope the interview went well.


----------



## Orangegirl

Love it!


----------



## Orangegirl

that's great


----------



## petot

My 1st BV reveal (Bought from Erica/******).
It may look a lil' ridiculously big on me, but I like big bag 
And just like Annie said: It's Bold and makes a statement. 
I love Chic looks


----------



## ivy1026

petot said:


> My 1st BV reveal (Bought from Erica/******).
> It may look a lil' ridiculously big on me, but I like big bag
> And just like Annie said: It's Bold and makes a statement.
> I love Chic looks




Nice color!  Is it a large or maxi?


----------



## jeshika

the color on you! congrats!


----------



## BagEssence

veneta really has a nice drapes doesn't it


----------



## aaa_1188

petot said:


> My 1st BV reveal (Bought from Erica/******).
> It may look a lil' ridiculously big on me, but I like big bag
> And just like Annie said: It's Bold and makes a statement.
> I love Chic looks




Wow! it looked great on you!! Hmmm..... it is a totally different look than normal. Great color too.


----------



## annie9999

*petot*- love your maxi- i think the maxi is a great bag and it looks fantastic on you.  enjoy-


----------



## petot

Thanks!
And Yes, Mine is A Maxi Orchid


----------



## bags4fun

It is gorgeous *petot*!


----------



## doloresmia

petot - that will drape amazingly over time when you put things in. just beautiful!


----------



## LoveThatThing

*petot*, you and your Maxi Veneta is Orchid is tres chic !!


----------



## beachdreamer712

I think this bag is the most amazing beautiful BV maxi veneta I have ever seen! The color and size does make a statement and it is a fabulous one!  To think the bag will only get better with time!  You are very lucky indeed!!


----------



## jburgh

petot said:


> My 1st BV reveal (Bought from Erica/******).
> It may look a lil' ridiculously big on me, but I like big bag
> And just like Annie said: It's Bold and makes a statement.
> I love Chic looks



You + Veneta =


----------



## Bichon Lover

Love your maxi Orchid!


----------



## petot

Thank U all! You guys are so sweet 
I think Orchid is a really pretty color, very unique as sometimes it looks pink, sometimes hot pink, and sometimes purple.


----------



## dyyong

GORGEOUS bags and LOVELY pictures ladies! can't wait to post mine


----------



## Danzare

*Petot*, your bag is awesome. And a petite/slim woman carrying a big bag always makes a statement; sometimes proportion is overrated


----------



## yeliab

Congrats *Petot*!!  It's gorgeous!!  Love the Colour!!  It's Beautiful!!  



petot said:


> My 1st BV reveal (Bought from Erica/******).
> It may look a lil' ridiculously big on me, but I like big bag
> And just like Annie said: It's Bold and makes a statement.
> I love Chic looks


----------



## Leah

CDN, I love the shades of your tie dye!  

Petot, your Orchid veneta is fab, such a great pop of color!


----------



## zjajkj

Some mod pics in the hotel:


----------



## zjajkj

Here are some pictures to share


----------



## zjajkj

On Turbojet (Ferry to Macau, 1hour journey from HK)


----------



## viciel

dinitegrity said:


> Here are some pictures to share




Love this, so cute
Any pics of the inside of the bag?


----------



## BgaHolic

I'm in very big touble! Ever since I saw photos of your bag I cannot get them out of my mind! I'm so in love with the style!!! Help!! I might be visiting BV today! Aah!


----------



## sbelle

^^Isn't that the truth.  I know someone who has one coming in a different color -- and Ethel before you jump on that statement it isn't me!!  My lips are sealed though.  I hope she will do a reveal.


----------



## Pugovkina




----------



## Ranag

Gorgeous!!!!     You look fantastic with this bag!

I love this bag (probably because it reminds me of a Birkin a little bit).


----------



## Ranag

^^^^^^^
I have been lusting after dintegrity's beautiful bag since I first saw the photos last night! 

I must get one!  Does it come in any other colors than the blue and the bone?


----------



## sbelle

Ranag said:


> ^^^^^^^
> I have been lusting after dintegrity's beautiful bag since I first saw the photos last night!
> 
> I must get one!  Does it come in any other colors than the blue and the bone?


I have heard it comes in cigar too


----------



## kroquet

Ooooh I love cigar!!!


----------



## Ranag

^^^^
Thanks gals.  I have not seen the cigar color yet.  I was hoping for a brighter green color.  In any event, I think I am going to end up with this bag


----------



## Danzare

I think that one only comes in blue and white, or croc leather...it's a very pretty bag, indeed


----------



## tryonagain

I saw it in cigar at BH this weekend. Cigar is such a rich brown! It's gorgeous! And this bag is SO soft! It reminded me of chocolate marshmallow fluff or something lol Its very lightweight too!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

My first BV *Maxi Veneta *in *Orchid*!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Gorgeous shots.  I love leopard and magenta together.


----------



## sngsk

Love that maxi orchid on you!


----------



## nzclaire

the Matita Veneta


----------



## Danzare

*tryonagain*: wow, it must be gorgeous in Cigar!
*scoobiesmomma*: congrats, great colour!
*nzclaire*: is that the large or the maxi? In any case, great bag and great styling.


----------



## nzclaire

Danzare, it's a large.  I'm too short to pull off the maxi but think I will try one on when I go to the boutique next week. Thanks you.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Bichon Lover said:


> Gorgeous shots.  I love leopard and magenta together.


Me too! They are a perfect match! Thank you!

_*sngsk *_& _*Danzare*_- Thank you!


----------



## Danzare

nzclaire said:


> Danzare, it's a large. I'm too short to pull off the maxi but think I will try one on when I go to the boutique next week. Thanks you.


 
This one looks like the perfect size for you. But let us know how you feel with a maxi once you've tried it on


----------



## mariabdc

Gorgeous bags, you hot chicks


----------



## ms piggy

This is fabulous on you!


----------



## ms piggy

Oxidised silver dual rosebud ring.


----------



## sbelle

*ms piggy* -- beautiful ring!!


----------



## Ranag

^^^^^
This is very lovely with your lizard collier de chien!


----------



## Ranag

I love the Matita color   You carry this bag very well!


----------



## Ranag

Once again, major congrats on your first BV!  Lovely color for you!


----------



## doloresmia

ms piggy said:


> Oxidised silver dual rosebud ring.



i LOVE this! wow, beautiful and elegant. perfect for you!


----------



## doloresmia

scoobiesmama and nzclaire - fabulous action shots! love the orchid and the matita is so elegant!


----------



## sngsk

Love the ring *ms piggy*!!! You carry the veneta so well


----------



## liquid_room

LOVELY! I have been eyeing this range but resisted! arrrck! it's so beautiful!



ms piggy said:


> Oxidised silver dual rosebud ring.


----------



## ms piggy

Thank you! For those eyeing/considering the dual rosebud ring, it fits and sits perfectly on the finger. Very comfy!


----------



## Kellybag

Ms piggy you look elegant and at the same time you rock it!

(FYI all...ring is so lovely, but you must try for perfect fit before you buy.  It is a top heavy ring and if it is loose it won't look nearly as good as ms piggys)


----------



## ms piggy

Agree with *Kellybag*. It is a statement ring. Find the size that fits and it would sit nicely.


----------



## Danzare

*ms piggy*, beautiful ring. Plus I love the combination of different materials in various shades of grey you created in your shot. Quintessential elegant.


----------



## Leah

ms piggy said:


> Oxidised silver dual rosebud ring.



Love it! 
And we are CDC twins


----------



## ms piggy

Thank you!!

*Leah*, may we be dual rosebud ring twin as well?  
We are also Orchid cousins and one day (hopefully) I hope to be your Violine birdie twin too.


----------



## Leah

ms piggy said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> *Leah*, may we be dual rosebud ring twin as well?
> We are also Orchid cousins and one day (hopefully) I hope to be your Violine birdie twin too.



 Hi cousin, we'll be violine twins someday for sure!


----------



## Ranag

Today with my Cervo Illusion (did I get the name right? lol!)


----------



## Mid-

Aww, fabulous, *Ranag*!!


----------



## Lululala

Stunning!!!


----------



## Ranag

^^^^
Thanks *Mid-* 

I just realized how huge this bag looks! lol!


----------



## sbelle

*Ranag*-- I think it looks very chic!


----------



## Ranag

Thanks *Lululala* and *sbelle*  

It sure is comfortable to just sling over my shoulder.


----------



## Leah

Love it, Ranag! You look like you're contemplating which bag to buy next.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Absolutely gorgeous *Ranag*!  I didn't realize how big this bag was either, when you get tired you can crawl in for a little BV snoozer. 

Thanks for the pic, you wear it very well.


----------



## sngsk

Wow! Had no idea the illusion tote was that big! But you wear it really well. Looking fabulous!


----------



## jackietong

lovely photo *Ranag!!!*


----------



## mariabdc

Great bag, Ranag!


----------



## BagEssence

Funky, Ranag!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*Ranag*- Great bag and you look fabulous!! Love your whole look!


----------



## Ranag

Thanks Gals 




Leah said:


> Love it, Ranag! *You look like you're contemplating which bag to buy next*.


 
I am...


----------



## doloresmia

ranag - love those pants too! you look amazing.... and, as we would like to know, did contemplating lead to purchasing?


----------



## LT bag lady

Ranag, Love the Illusion tote!  I want your leather jacket!!


----------



## Ranag

doloresmia said:


> ranag - love those pants too! you look amazing.... and, as we would like to know, did contemplating lead to purchasing?


 
Yes!!!

I could hardly fit the Bottega bags in the trunk of my car...lol


----------



## Ranag

With the Grape Karung earlier today...


----------



## Ranag

LT bag lady said:


> Ranag, Love the Illusion tote!  I want your leather jacket!!


 
Thanks *LT*  - The purple leather jacket is one of my favorites from Christian Dior.  I actually got it at their company store, it was the only one they got in, and it was my size


----------



## Danzare

Great pics *Ranag*, thanks so much for sharing


----------



## doloresmia

hold up rana! all those lovely bags in the boot and NO reveal?


----------



## sngsk

Looking stunning *ranag*! Love those bracelets too btw. H accessories are my other weakness (besides BV of course)


----------



## Kellybag

Ranag you do rock your bags!


----------



## viciel

ranag---you look positively absolutely hot!


----------



## Shimmery

Ooh, I love your Grape Karung, *Ranag*.  Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## zjajkj

You TOTALLY ROCK this bag!!! You look gorgeous!!


----------



## zjajkj

doloresmia said:


> hold up rana! all those lovely bags in the boot and NO reveal?


 
Ranag did her reveal at http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/i-decided-on-a-bag-573590.html something like that. LOL.. NICE REVEAL!!!


----------



## Ranag

^^^^^
Thanks again Gals


----------



## NicAddict

WOW Ranag! You always rock the bags... Stunning!!!


----------



## sweetsparkle

wearing my large anemone veneta today


----------



## Leah

That's a very pretty anemone veneta


----------



## zjajkj

This is really 'Large' but you look gorgeous with it...


----------



## Danzare

Thanks for the pic *sweetsparkle*! I love the large.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Love the Anemone!


----------



## sngsk

Your anemone veneta looks lovely on you! 

Here are a couple of shots of my ottone sloane...

On the day I got my HG, with *aaa_1188* and her gorgy ferro sloane:





Quick one after work:





Just a few shots of my eclipse montaigne, cobalt campana and nero new ball:















Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## bags4fun

Love your pics *sngsk*!  You look marvelous!  I hope you are enjoying your Eclipse Montaigne!


----------



## Danzare

Lovely pics *sngsk*, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ranag

*sweetsparkle* - love the anemone veneta - such a pretty color on you! 

*sngsk* -  All of your photos are very lovely! You look great with each bag


----------



## sbelle

*sngsk*--lovely pictures!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bichon Lover

I love the Nero Ball!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Here's my Easter finery.  It's the best I could do with the freezing rain and wind we were having today. Just can't get out of a turtle neck or my jeans!  I just had to carry My new Karung Knot!


----------



## graycat5

Wow!  Just stunning, *Bichon Lover*!  And the bag's great too!


----------



## Danzare

Lovely pics *BL*! the Knot is TDF *dreamy*


----------



## Ranag

So pretty *Bichon Lover*!


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

Bichon Lover said:


> Here's my Easter finery.  It's the best I could do with the freezing rain and wind we were having today. Just can't get out of a turtle neck or my jeans!  I just had to carry My new Karung Knot!



Gorgeous clutch. You look fab! I _love _printed blazers.


----------



## Grandmommie

looks great!


----------



## princessdoll

truffle veneta and fever iron


----------



## Bichon Lover

Truffle fever!


----------



## doloresmia

this is beautiful! love it!


----------



## viciel

princessdoll said:


> truffle veneta and fever iron



Is that a medium or large on you?  Looks great btw!


----------



## Danzare

I love the Truffle, such a warm and classy colour!


----------



## princessdoll

thanks! its a large chriseve =) i love that i'm wearin a neon tshirt and sweats and the bag still goes w/ such casual clothes =P it literally goes w/ EVERYthing!


----------



## Danzare

Oh *princessdoll*, I so agree with you! I go to college in sweats and Chucks and my H and BV go perfectly with those


----------



## couturequeen

*princessdoll *- love that truffle on you!

Knot hobo


----------



## Baggiana

^love the knot hobo, couturequeen!!!  It is one of my favorite bags to wear (have one in armatura python) - really comfortable!  Looks wonderful on you!!!


----------



## Ranag

All of you gals look fabulous! 

I don't think I have ever seen the knot hobo before.  This looks like a very interesting bag!


----------



## couturequeen

Baggiana said:


> ^love the knot hobo, couturequeen!!!  It is one of my favorite bags to wear (have one in armatura python) - really comfortable!  Looks wonderful on you!!!



I have never seen anyone else with one! Do you have any pics? I'm dying to see!

Gorgy cabat pic btw.


----------



## annie9999

i don't think i've seen one either.  it looks great and you look fabulous with it.  could you post more pictures if you have time.


----------



## couturequeen

annie9999 said:


> i don't think i've seen one either.  it looks great and you look fabulous with it.  could you post more pictures if you have time.




Here are some pics with and without flash. It's pretty slouchy. The drape is really classic BV.


----------



## Juda

*couturequeen* - your action shots are always 
Interesting handbag, I haven't seen one before either

*princessdoll *and* BL*- you both look amazing


----------



## annie9999

*couturequeen*- thanks for all the pictures and the action shots.  i love the mix of woven and non woven leather.  it is a great bag and you look fantastic.  i hope they do this one again.


----------



## Bichon Lover

That Knot Hobo was made before I came to BV but boy, if it was made now....I'd be buyin'.


----------



## Learned HandBag

My indulgence, I totally agree!

I love the black--- it's got an interesting shape so it looks really beautiful in black, actually.  Miss P and ML you both have beautiful bags! 




myindulgence said:


> *MsP* and *mlbags*, Ladies you are both rockin' those BVs!!
> 
> You both chose perfectly proportioned bags to compliment your figures and the colors are all classic and elegant!!
> 
> *MsP*, no need for the "deep breath", you wear your veneta beautifully!
> 
> *Mlbags*, you soooo should NOT regret your black veneta!!  It is a **standout** black bag - it speaks for itself and you look wonderful wearing it!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

This is for *mid*! 

My large Turbolence Pleated Veneta


----------



## Mid-

Hello, Gorgeous!!  Thanks, BL, now I can go to a purple dreamland...


----------



## Grandmommie

*BL*-that is soo pretty..I am not a big  purple fan, but like the deeper purple color and might add that to my collection one day..Thanks, for sharing


----------



## Mid-

^^ Good idea, *Grandmommie*, and you already have a matching coin/card case!!


----------



## Danzare

You all look so good! Love your action shots *BL*, as usual 
And *couturequeen*'s bag is definitely my style! *likes*


----------



## Bichon Lover

Going out to lunch with a friend and have to use my SO Knot again.   Used it yesterday too.  I think I'm up to 5 wearings so far. 

Sorry the pics are extra blurry as I can't hold the camera still enough with one hand, stiff button.


----------



## doloresmia

you have such a gorgeous figure BL! the SO knot is fabulous!


----------



## mouseptrolix

BL - i have ONE word for you. SEXY hot!! (ok, these are two words...)


----------



## leilani01

couturequeen said:


> Here are some pics with and without flash. It's pretty slouchy. The drape is really classic BV.



*couturequeen* - Congratulations!  Beautiful and unique BV = casual chic!


----------



## leilani01

Bichon Lover said:


> Going out to lunch with a friend and have to use my SO Knot again.   Used it yesterday too.  I think I'm up to 5 wearings so far.
> 
> Sorry the pics are extra blurry as I can't hold the camera still enough with one hand, stiff button.



*Bichon Lover* - Gorgeous clutch!  I wish I had your figure....


----------



## frannita

Here's our Malt baby Coco taking a nap in the backseat with Mommy's Campana 
Sorry for the blurry cellphone pics!


----------



## Mid-

Aww, *frannita*, that is so precious!!


----------



## LT bag lady

frannita said:


> Here's our Malt baby Coco taking a nap in the backseat with Mommy's Campana
> Sorry for the blurry cellphone pics!


 
OMG!!  I love this picture!!!  I have a Crimson Campana too and that Coco looks lovely beside yours!!!
You guys are making me miss my babies...  My Yorkie passed a yr & 2 months ago on the day b4 his 17th b-day, his sister has been gone 3 yrs.

Before my Yorkies, I had 2 Malteses.  I love these loving little guys, but my dd is allergic to dogs, I have to wait another 6 yrs when she goes off to college before I can get another dog...  I want my little guy to grow up with a best friend...


----------



## Bichon Lover

*frannita*  I have no words.....


----------



## j0ann

*frannita*, that is absolutely adorable!


no bag, just shoes for me today


----------



## lilndc

frannita - those pictures just melt my heart!


----------



## frannita

Thank you, *Mid-*, *LT*, *BL*, *j0ann*, and *lilndc*!!! It's too bad I did not have my camera with me as it was hard to take photos with just my phone. 

*LT*- You must miss your babies terribly. I cannot imagine the heartbreak of losing one! We just got Coco a few months ago and sometimes I get weepy at the thought of him gone :cry: 

Is your DD terribly allergic? Because Malts, like Bichons (I'm sure Bichon Lover knows this), are hypoallergenic! So you might still be able to get another dog before your DD goes off to college. I'm just not entirely sure if your DD would still have reactions though, despite them being hypoallergenic


----------



## doloresmia

frannita = great little action shot!

J0ann = love the shoes! action is action after all


----------



## Stophle

j0ann said:


> *frannita*, that is absolutely adorable!
> 
> 
> no bag, just shoes for me today


 
I love those shoes!! Talk about the perfect flats.


----------



## LT bag lady

My DD, like my Mother & younger sister is allergic to hypoallergenic breeds the most!  My cousin's Maltese sends her directly into asthma attack!  She can handle a non-hypo breed outside for a little while as long as she doesn't pet it... 

These toy breeds live very long lives!!!  My chichuachua growing up lived to 15.5yrs, my Malteses were 13 & 15, my Yorkies, 13.5 & 17!!! So don't worry yourself at all and enjoy your baby!!  He is beautiful!



frannita said:


> Thank you, *Mid-*, *LT*, *BL*, *j0ann*, and *lilndc*!!! It's too bad I did not have my camera with me as it was hard to take photos with just my phone.
> 
> *LT*- You must miss your babies terribly. I cannot imagine the heartbreak of losing one! We just got Coco a few months ago and sometimes I get weepy at the thought of him gone :cry:
> 
> Is your DD terribly allergic? Because Malts, like Bichons (I'm sure Bichon Lover knows this), are hypoallergenic! So you might still be able to get another dog before your DD goes off to college. I'm just not entirely sure if your DD would still have reactions though, despite them being hypoallergenic


----------



## LT bag lady

Very nice!!! Thanks for sharing!



j0ann said:


> *frannita*, that is absolutely adorable!
> 
> 
> no bag, just shoes for me today


----------



## Bichon Lover

Love the shoes.


----------



## j0ann

Thank you -- *doloresmia*, *Stophle*, *LT bag lady*, *Bichon Lover* -- for the kind words


----------



## snowfairy

Large Veneta in (original) armatura 

Bought sight unseen, I didn't like it at first. Thought the leather's too stiff, and the texture, not smooth. Almost sold it. 

It took me quite a lot of using it and now I'm so in love with the bag. Happy that it's my first Veneta.

So well, a picture of it is deserving.


----------



## alisonanna

snowfairy - she's beautiful the way she catches the light!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Wearing my black Montaigne bag with the side flaps open. 

- Blumarine lace/silk top
- H&M cardigan 
- Marc by Marc Jacobs jeans 
- Trench coat from Asia
- Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pumps


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ Love both looks *La Van*


----------



## doloresmia

lavan - you always have the MOST marvelous ensembles! i love that trench.


----------



## doreenjoy

alisonanna said:


> snowfairy - she's beautiful the way she catches the light!


 

ITA! What a beauty you have there, snowfairy.


----------



## bags4fun

That trench coat is smashing!


----------



## sbelle

*j0ann*--Love your shoes!!

*snowfair*y--Your armatura is a knock-out!! Glad you have grown to love it!

*la van*--beautiful modeling pictures!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Beautiful Ladies!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you everyone!


----------



## snowfairy

Thanks, everyone for allowing me to share


----------



## doloresmia

Our own BV celebrity BL wearing the JLO dress, but looking like this dress was made for her!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Yes, this dress is under consideration.  The pockets need a little steaming to get them under control and my legs are really longer than 6" from the knee down but it's a weird photo angle.

They made me try it on.......:wondering


----------



## mouseptrolix

OMG BL - this dress is gorgeous on you!! Drop dead gorgeous!!!
You must get it!!


----------



## sbelle

I have to agree with *mouseptroli*x -- The dress is killer on you *BL*.  You must make it yours!!


----------



## NicAddict

Get it *BL* !!!!


----------



## Molls

doloresmia said:


> Our own BV celebrity BL wearing the JLO dress, but looking like this dress was made for her!


 
BL you look amazing in this dress! But, if I had to choose between the dress and the bag, it would definitely be the bag - you'd get more wear out of it.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thanks girls. 

As of yesterday I was going to get it but then reality hit this morning when I realized the bag would be in in just a couple months and it's no cheapy either so I guess the bag wins.  I can wear it in any weather, even the rain this one.


----------



## doreenjoy

Bichon Lover said:


> Thanks girls.
> 
> As of yesterday I was going to get it but then reality hit this morning when I realized the bag would be in in just a couple months and it's no cheapy either so I guess the bag wins. I can wear it in any weather, even the rain this one.


 

But if you return the raincoat.....


Ethel, help me enable here!


----------



## Bichon Lover

doreenjoy said:


> But if you return the raincoat.....
> 
> 
> Ethel, help me enable here!




What raincoat???   Are you talking the black Dolce and Gabbana coat?  It's not a rain coat.  :lolots::lolots:  I think you and I are under different moons right now!     I am returning that, $2500 and the bag will still be 2K more than that!  The dress even at half is 3K (w/ tax).    That's $1000 a month for the 3 months I can wear it when it's warm enough and it's not like it's exactly appropriate for the grocery store although the guys there would surely love it.  Are you treating???? 

My DH keeps looking at me on the computer asking "what's so funny?".  I'm always laughing when I'm on the Forum.


----------



## doreenjoy

Bichon Lover said:


> *What raincoat??? Are you talking the black Dolce and Gabbana coat? It's not a rain coat.* I think you and I are under different moons right now!  I am returning that, $2500 and the bag will still be 2K more than that! The dress even at half is 3K (w/ tax).  That's $1000 a month for the 3 months I can wear it when it's warm enough and it's not like it's exactly appropriate for the grocery store although the guys there would surely love it. Are you treating????
> 
> My DH keeps looking at me on the computer asking "what's so funny?". I'm always laughing when I'm on the Forum.


 

Hey, you can't blame me for not remembering the finer points of your 
*e x t e n s i v e* wardrobe! 




It's not that cold where you live...you could wear the dress a good part of the year if you top it off with a Loro Piana or Hermes shawl....

Maybe you can ask the guys at the grocery store if they'll take up a collection? Since the dress would be for their enjoyment and all.


----------



## Bichon Lover

I'm freezing all the time.  I can't wear anything sleeveless till it's 80+.  Today it was 72 and I wore 2 cami's and a jacket and wore jeans instead of the skirt I wanted to wear because I knew my legs would be cold.  I was just a tad cool in that outfit today.  We get that Bay cold damp air blowing in here every evening.  No 75 evenings unless it's a 100 degree day and we can count those on one hand usually.  I'm a wimp and I don't want to cover up the dress and or have to hold onto a shawl.  Most evenings in the summer I always wear something with a light sleeve.  If we're inside they have the damn air blowing and I need a blanket.  I always see girls wearing these bare things and as I sit there cold I verbally ask my husband "what kind of blood do they have and where can I get some?".  I was even cold as a kid.  I'm some kind of weirdo! :girlwhack:

AND are the the smilies on the right side of the screen for everyone now or just me???  It's driving me crazy! 

BTW, the collection idea is a great one


----------



## Mid-

*BL* and *doreenjoy*, you guys are too funny!!


----------



## doreenjoy

Bichon Lover said:


> I'm freezing all the time. I can't wear anything sleeveless till it's 80+. Today it was 72 and I wore 2 cami's and a jacket and wore jeans instead of the skirt I wanted to wear because I knew my legs would be cold. I was just a tad cool in that outfit today. We get that Bay cold damp air blowing in here every evening. No 75 evenings unless it's a 100 degree day and we can count those on one hand usually. I'm a wimp and I don't want to cover up the dress and or have to hold onto a shawl. Most evenings in the summer I always wear something with a light sleeve. If we're inside they have the damn air blowing and I need a blanket. I always see girls wearing these bare things and as I sit there cold I verbally ask my husband "what kind of blood do they have and where can I get some?". I was even cold as a kid. I'm some kind of weirdo! :girlwhack:
> 
> AND are the the smilies on the right side of the screen for everyone now or just me??? It's driving me crazy!
> 
> BTW, the collection idea is a great one


 

I tried so hard to enable you but I'm no Ethel! 

...slinking away now...


----------



## Bichon Lover

Mid- said:


>



Do you want to chip in?????   Maybe a hostess gift!


----------



## Grandmommie

*BL*- I vote for the purse.....lol


----------



## doreenjoy

Bichon Lover said:


> Do you want to chip in?????  Maybe a hostess gift!


 

OMG yes! A joint gift from your two upcoming guests, perhaps?

Would DH be grateful if other women started buying you sexy dresses...


----------



## Bichon Lover

doreenjoy said:


> I tried so hard to enable you but I'm no Ethel!
> 
> ...slinking away now...



I know, you gave it your best   I can be a tough cookie to break sometimes. 

DH is still wondering why I have this grin on my face? :sunnies


----------



## Mid-

Bichon Lover said:


> *I'm freezing all the time.*



ahem, it's because you have no fat, *BL*!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

doreenjoy said:


> OMG yes! A joint gift from your two upcoming guests, perhaps?
> 
> Would DH be grateful if other women started buying you sexy dresses...




OK, now I'm laughing out loud and tears are in my eyes!  Would you like to pull up a pillow too and help ease their expense?    I cook real good!!!!    Bad grammar intended.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Mid- said:


> ahem, it's because you have no fat, *BL*!!



No No, I was a fat kid till 16 and was always cold too. 40 extra pounds. I don't know what's wrong with me.  Funny, my sisters run hot and their daughters are just like me.  Luckily DH runs cold like I do so no fighting over the thermostat.


----------



## kroquet

BL - you are seriously crazy!!!

You must get the dress!!     If I had your figure, I would wear that sucker everyday.    Grocery store, cleaners, to put gas in my car, even.   

You can always get this is the proper color, of course.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00141cat000149cat000226cat10360735cat13620748

If you don't get that dress, I am headed your way to have you committed.    



LOL      There, Ethel's rant is over, for now.


----------



## doreenjoy

Bichon Lover said:


> OK, now I'm laughing out loud and tears are in my eyes! Would you like to pull up a pillow too and help ease their expense?  I cook real good!!!!  Bad grammar intended.


 

Don't tempt me! I've heard about your exquisite cooking and DH is being a little pill today. I know he's in pain but still...I'm ready to pull the pillow out from under his head and start  him with it. 



We'll have to find you another dress that's a bit warmer. I didn't check out much of the fall RTW, other than the Morticia Addams dress that was on the manequin. Did you see anything nice?


----------



## Mid-

I don't even know which thread I'm in any more..., better hit the sack now.

Oh, *BL*, I eat real good!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

I know, we're probably going to get reprimanded for getting off topic!  Time to go cuddle with Trevor on the couch!

If I'm in the right thread, you're always welcome to join us *Doreenjoy!   *I can't remember where I am any more either. 

Nite nite *mid*


----------



## sbelle

Bichon Lover said:


> AND are the the smilies on the right side of the screen for everyone now or just me???  It's driving me crazy!



They have always been on the right side of the screen for me before and now they are popping up on the left.  lol-- It's driving me crazy!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

sbelle said:


> They have always been on the right side of the screen for me before and now they are popping up on the left.  lol-- It's driving me crazy!!




:lolots::lolots::lolots:

I surmise it's as they say "not a drive but a short putt"  for both of us!?!?


----------



## bags4fun

BL when you go through 'mental pause' you will probably warm up!  I'd rather be too cold than too hot like I am now.  When I was a bit younger I slept in flannel jammies with an electric blanket!  (do they even make those any more?)


----------



## Bichon Lover

bags4fun said:


> BL when you go through 'mental pause' you will probably warm up!  I'd rather be too cold than too hot like I am now.  When I was a bit younger I slept in flannel jammies with an electric blanket!  (do they even make those any more?)




I should be awfully close (52).  Everyone who's cold though tells me you just have a hot flash and then go back to freezing.   Last night it was 73 in the house and while watching TV I had to put on a sweatshirt and cover up with a blanket.  Guess I need some ACTION to warm me up.   This is the action thread ISN'T it?


----------



## mouseptrolix

Couple of pictures - with my nuvolato large veneta and with my karung nero clutch

LOL - I love my nuvolato so much, I bought this dress to go with it...


----------



## doreenjoy

so pretty!


----------



## mouseptrolix

Just one more picture with nuvolato and a blue Anthropologie dress i bought to go with it!


----------



## doloresmia

the nuvolato is beautiful on you! i can see buying a whole new wardrobe just for the bag


----------



## mouseptrolix

doloresmia said:


> the nuvolato is beautiful on you! i can see buying a whole new wardrobe just for the bag



Thank you! Thats what I did - went around with DH shopping for summer dresses and sandals!! I love this bag so much - it is unbelievable. Got compliments already for many people (they have no idea what BV is when they ask me who makes the bag - and I am so glad they dont!! lol)


----------



## Bichon Lover

Beautiful, thanks for the pics!


----------



## littlerock

mouseptrolix said:


> Couple of pictures - with my nuvolato large veneta and with my karung nero clutch
> 
> LOL - I love my nuvolato so much, I bought this dress to go with it...



I have that same exact dress from anthropologie and now I want your bag!! I am obsessing over this bag.. crap!


----------



## LT bag lady

Mouseptrolix, love the Nuvolato with your dress! 
But as a sucker for a clutch, I LOVE this one!!!
You have great taste!!


----------



## couturequeen

mouseptrolix said:


> Just one more picture with nuvolato and a blue Anthropologie dress i bought to go with it!




Perfectly paired clothes for the nuvolato! Congrats on this stunner.


----------



## La Vanguardia

This is my interpretation of the sailor look with my BV Montaigne bag. 

Full outfit details in my wardrobe thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...-30-something-gal-571677-30.html#post15382685


----------



## Bichon Lover

Beautiful, makes me like the Montaigne although I wish the watermark wasn't interfering with the bag!


----------



## Baggiana

I really like the Montaigne this way!  Great outfit... and to be 30-something again.


----------



## bags4fun

I just love your wardrobe thread La Vanguardia!


----------



## Bichon Lover

My sweet Ottone Veneta accompanied me to Napa today.


----------



## Grandmommie

Oh wow, *BL*, that sounds beautiful...are there pictures posted somewhere I can look at?


----------



## Bichon Lover

Grandmommie said:


> Oh wow, *BL*, that sounds beautiful...are there pictures posted somewhere I can look at?




No......After all the wine tasting I was confused and thought I was in the "What BV are you carrying today" thread.   :tispy: :girlwhack:


----------



## doloresmia

Bichon Lover said:


> No......After all the wine tasting I was confused and thought I was in the "What BV are you carrying today" thread.   :tispy: :girlwhack:





we have all been there....


----------



## Mid-

Bichon Lover said:


> No......After all the wine tasting I was confused and thought I was in the "What BV are you carrying today" thread.   :tispy: :girlwhack:



 That's what I thought, was about to ask where are the pics? then went, hmmm, she must have mixed up the threads a bit, LOL. Hugs and kisses!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you *Bichon Lover, Baggiana, bags4fun!*


----------



## Bichon Lover

Headed out for some fun and sun with my Grape Chantilly.


----------



## sbelle

*BL*--great modeling pictures!


----------



## jmcadon

Bichon Lover said:


> Headed out for some fun and sun with my Grape Chantilly.


 Very nice...I think I have that same skirt! I am freezing too, by the way.  I think it is just us NorCal girls.  It is in the mid 70's and I am wearing Uggs.


----------



## sngsk

Love your outfit as always *BL*! Stunning!


----------



## jeshika

*BL*, you look great! so chic!!!


----------



## doloresmia

Bichon Lover said:


> Headed out for some fun and sun with my Grape Chantilly.



hubba hubba!


----------



## Longchamp

Bichon Lover said:


> Headed out for some fun and sun with my Grape Chantilly.


 
Wow look how fab you are.  Great pix, you look fantastic and also bet you're a lot of fun to go out with and have some laughs over grape chantilly.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thanks everyone.  It was Margaritas.   Had a nice lunch with my DH and then we met *Shimmery*.   She was adorable and I think I have a new friend to play with.


----------



## Grandmommie

You put it together so great, *BL*...


----------



## Lululala

BL, gorgeous as usual!
I think you should post your daily outfit here!


----------



## La Vanguardia

My cobalt stretch knot with ayers trim.

Full outfit details in here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-35.html#post15476749


----------



## sbelle

*La Van*--your knot looks gorgeous with your outfit!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

^^^^^^

Ditto. I love the print in your dress/tunic.


----------



## 88keys

Love this mouseptrolix!  I have the grape one  This looks gorgeous on you.



LT bag lady said:


> Mouseptrolix, love the Nuvolato with your dress!
> But as a sucker for a clutch, I LOVE this one!!!
> You have great taste!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Here you go *Lululala* 

My Turblence Pleated Veneta.

Top by Versaci, jewelry by my girlfriend (polished Amethyst with different colored Tourmaline) and an old pair of Gucci shoes that are tried and true.


----------



## Lululala

La Van, you have an amazing closet!
Mouseptrolix, I so love your clutch
Thanks, BL, i like the green & purple combination. In fact, i love the whole ensemble!


----------



## Bichon Lover

^^^^^

That was quick, you must be sitting on it keeping it warm!  

Your wish was my command.


----------



## Lululala

Yes, I am watching you


----------



## Lululala

Went to a musical last night with Nero Galuchat Knot






Dinner tonight with Lilac Croc Knot


----------



## Mid-

Beautiful, *Lululala*! and I adore your shoes too.


----------



## newbaglover

Lululala, you look so classy and neat with both pieces, and the nero galauchat is made for the red carpet!


----------



## doloresmia

lululala love!!!! just love the galuchet and of course ms. croc knot!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lululala you look so elegant!


----------



## Bichon Lover

*Lululala* 

Thank you so much for those gorgeous pics!  I'm feeling so peaceful right now.


----------



## sngsk

Gorgeous *Lululala*! The Galuchat knot is a piece of art and that croc knot...TDF! You look amazing in both! Love those shoes too.


----------



## Lululala

Thank you ladies I am determined to use my knots as much as possible
I got those shose from Bryan last December


----------



## jeshika

*Lulualala*, you look fab!!! your knots are work of art!


----------



## thedseer

love the Galuchat Knot!


----------



## aaa_1188

Oh my... Lululala... you look gorgeous, of course the knots are tdf too.


----------



## Lululala

Thanks, jeshika, thedseer and aaa_1188


----------



## spendalot

wowowowow! Lululala, I love your pictures. You carry the knots off so gracefully.


----------



## shopaholic&baby

lovely action shots, lululala!  love both knots and the heels!


----------



## liquid_room

lululala

u look great in both pictures! so classy! OMG the lilac croc knot is TDF!!!


----------



## Lululala

More thanks to spendalot, S&B and liquid_room
You ladies made me feel good about myself:shame:


----------



## littlerock

Absolutely* LOVE *your pics Lululala!! 

My DF snapped a picture of me this weekend while wearing an outfit idea that I got from mouseptrolix! I saw a picture of mouseptrolix wearing a dress that I already owned and a bag that I was desperately after, so when I received the bag I eventually paired the two  together after seeing how cute they looked as an item. I have to admit that I might not have paired them together if it weren't for mouse's pictures. Thank you! Sorry for being a copycat!! 


My new Nuvo Veneta


----------



## annie9999

littlerock said:


> Absolutely* LOVE *your pics Lululala!!
> 
> My DF snapped a picture of me this weekend while wearing an outfit idea that I got from mouseptrolix! I saw a picture of mouseptrolix wearing a dress that I already owned and a bag that I was desperately after, so when I received the bag I eventually paired the two  together after seeing how cute they looked as an item. I have to admit that I might not have paired them together if it weren't for mouse's pictures. Thank you! Sorry for being a copycat!!
> 
> 
> My new Nuvo Veneta


you look great.  beautiful outfit and of course bag-


----------



## Mid-

OMG, *littlerock*, I absolutely adore your look!!!


----------



## savieria

littlerock,
You look terrific!  Don't you love the nuvolato?  Thanks for the cheery photo.
S.


----------



## doloresmia

Littlerock - you look gorgeous! i adore your bag and if you were near me, might mug you for it..... JK. sort of.


----------



## sbelle

*littlerock*-- fabulous look!  Great bag!


----------



## Bichon Lover

^^^^^^^

Ditto!!!


----------



## Grandmommie

cute cute cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlerock

Thanks lovelies! I really do love this bag (and the dress)..

I wore the bag again today but didn't get a chance to take a picture. 

Keep up the good pictures so I may "steal" another look idea


----------



## liquid_room

littlerock

u look fab and it looked like it was a beautiful day!


----------



## Lululala

littlerock, perfect match!


----------



## bags4fun

*Littlerock*, I love the dress and of course the bag!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you everyone! 

*littlerock - * You look so pretty and I love your Nuvo Veneta.

*Lululala - *Wow! Gorgeous Knots!

*Bichon Lover - *Your top is a perfect match for your turbulence Veneta!


----------



## La Vanguardia

All the way from Hawaii (thanks Bryan!), my new medium Veneta in yolk ... such a fun color.

Full outfit details and story of my bag here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-42.html#post15572888


----------



## doloresmia

La Vanguardia said:


> All the way from Hawaii (thanks Bryan!), my new medium Veneta in yolk ... such a fun color.
> 
> Full outfit details and story of my bag here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-42.html#post15572888



now THAT is a fabulous yellow!


----------



## thedseer

LR - i LOVE that dress, and the veneta

La Van - yolk is such a great color!


----------



## littlerock

La Vanguardia said:


> All the way from Hawaii (thanks Bryan!), my new medium Veneta in yolk ... such a fun color.
> 
> Full outfit details and story of my bag here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...-30-something-gal-571677-42.html#post15572888



I have been searching high and low for a Yolk piece. I've missed out on several.. This looks FABULOUS on you!! So jealous!!
If anyone knows where I can find a Yolk veneta or belly on a website or store, please PM me.


----------



## Bichon Lover

What a beautiful ray of


----------



## couturequeen

Such great summer looks and bags. Gorgeous ladies!


----------



## spendalot

I agree. Such cheery colours, makes one happy just by looking at you ladies. Everyone should dress like this!


----------



## Lululala

La Van, so summery and cheerful colors! Just lovely!


----------



## funkypanky

my bag


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thanks all!*

*funkypanky - *Great shot!


----------



## doloresmia

funkypanky said:


> my bag



funkypanky great action shot and love your shoes! welcome to tPF!


----------



## funkypanky

thanks guys )
one more shot


----------



## cecicat

funkypanky said:


> thanks guys )
> one more shot



Love it!  I wish DH would let me buy him sneakers like these. 

Thanks for sharing and welcome!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Nice pics everyone!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Don't know the name of this bag but it's Nero and truffle.


----------



## sbelle

^*BL*--that is one of my favorite bags!!  I just love the two colors together.  Every time you pull yours out it makes me want one!


----------



## Lharding

BL - You look amazing!  Want to move to Florida?  You can dress like this all the time!


----------



## wt880014

BL, love that nero/truffle on you! Thanks for all the modeling pictures you do. They are very helpful!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thanks girls, it's finally warmed up.  90 but only 15% humidity and 15 MPH winds so it feels like 80!    Perfect.  We were at a concert at a winery, what can get better than that?


----------



## littlerock

La Vanguardia said:


> All the way from Hawaii (thanks Bryan!), my new medium Veneta in yolk ... such a fun color.
> 
> Full outfit details and story of my bag here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...-30-something-gal-571677-42.html#post15572888



I just found one of these!! So excited to see this beauty. I've been on the hunt for the perfect yellow bag for probably the last 4 years. I think my search is over.


----------



## littlerock

*Funky Panky- *That messenger looks great on you.. really love that look!

*BL- *You look great as always!


----------



## funkypanky

littlerock thanx :^)

my new tote


----------



## doloresmia

that is art funkypanky!


----------



## cecicat

funkypanky - that is a terrific shot! The casual canvas sneaker with the gleam of BV leather?  Ooof, lovely.


----------



## fpiccione

frannita said:


> Here's our Malt baby Coco taking a nap in the backseat with Mommy's Campana
> Sorry for the blurry cellphone pics!



 Love this ;o))


----------



## agencyexec

U have reinforced and reminded me that the cabat is quite the Holy Grail of bags for me. The one that rules them all. U look and i hope i do too in it  


uclaboi said:


> From Vegas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nymph, look at what I found at BV Bellagio...


----------



## toodulloo

LOVE those bracelets!!!


----------



## Grandmommie

ditto on the bracelets..


----------



## couturequeen

It was such a sunny weekend, I had to take the Tornabuoni out for a spin.


----------



## sngsk

You look amazing *couturequeen*! Love that tournabouni.


----------



## Bichon Lover

^^^^^^

What she said!


----------



## doloresmia

beautiful couturequeen!


----------



## jeshika

that's too small *CQ*!!!! You look GREAT!!!! love that dress/bag combi!


----------



## Bichon Lover

I want to know what shoes you're wearing with that gorgeous ensemble.


----------



## aaa_1188

Oh Wow!!! gorgeous! love the dress and of course the bag


----------



## Lululala

*CQ*, beautiful!


----------



## Bichon Lover

The 7 girls in the family took my sis to a French Bistro for lunch today to celebrate her 60TH birthday.  It's really the 4TH of July, she's our firecracker and I'm having her for dinner on Sunday and a big party for her and my neice's 40TH birthday July 24TH. 

Took my PO along for the ride and for the shoe buffs out there these are Gucci from 2006.


----------



## Lharding

BL - You're gorgeous!  Beautiful shoes!!!!  I hope you had a great time at the lunch.


----------



## couturequeen

Stunning *BL*! Great combo.

Thanks for the comments ladies!

* aaa_1188* I am wearing brown sandals - next time I'll be sure to make sure the photographer gets the full shot!


----------



## LT bag lady

BL, I think you are messing with out heads!  You are the 40 yr niece!, hold on, maybe 30 yr old!  
You look fab!!!!
Love the shoes, just divine!
Enjoy!


----------



## doloresmia

BL - your pix show us how to make the cabat an elegant bag, not just a casual tote! wowza!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thanks everyone.    I felt pretty and feminine that day. 


*LT* My nephew is only 8 years younger than me as my oldest sis is 68, 16 years older than me.  I'm the youngest of 5 and although I don't feel old for the most part, I can't believe how old we all are.  The Great nieces and nephews just keep coming along too.   6 of them, the oldest being 12 already.  Where does the time go????  





doloresmia said:


> BL - your pix show us how to make the cabat an elegant bag, not just a casual tote! wowza!




You're right but MY thought that day was I'll wear the PO Cabat to tone down the dress and casualize it a little compared to carrying a small bag like a Chanel flap or clutch of some sort.    I guess it does both!   What a bag!


----------



## SDBagLover

Not exactly "in action" but I received the large red belly veneta today and I am in love!  Here's a couple of pics (hopefully they will upload, I'm still new to this :


----------



## SDBagLover

I added the ash scurro to the above photo to compare the opening sizes.  The new belly has a smaller opening than the large ash veneta but I will learn to deal with it because I love the belly veneta!  I've been searching for the perfect red and think I found it!


----------



## Grandmommie

Very pretty bag.....love red...


----------



## jackietong

SDBagLover said:


> Not exactly "in action" but I received the large red belly veneta today and I am in love!  Here's a couple of pics (hopefully they will upload, I'm still new to this :



OOOOHHH! is this the new red? Cardinal perhaps? I love my orchid belly and want a belly in red... TIA!


----------



## SDBagLover

> Very pretty bag.....love red...



Thank you!  I was so pleased when it arrived! 



> OOOOHHH! is this the new red? Cardinal perhaps? I love my orchid belly and want a belly in red... TIA!



I don't think this is the new fall 2010 red but it is a much deeper red than the picture shows.  I had been trying to hunt down a large red campana and thought the SA at SCP had found one in the Texas store.  She called back later and said it was an inventory error and that they were actually sold out.  

The next day I googled "red Bottega Veneta" and I got a link to Overstock.com.  Overstock had the large belly in red and thought I'd give it a try, knowing I had thirty days to return it.  I was so happy when it arrived today.  The color is just right for me.  Not too bright.  I'm guessing it was the red from Spring 2010.  Was that the pourpre?

I'm new to BV, but they are so comfortable and so pretty.  I see more in my future!


----------



## SDBagLover

Now in action.  Forgive me, I'm clearly a little overboard for this particular handbag.


----------



## SDBagLover

Let me try again.


----------



## jackietong

SDBagLover said:


> Thank you!  I was so pleased when it arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this is the new fall 2010 red but it is a much deeper red than the picture shows.  I had been trying to hunt down a large red campana and thought the SA at SCP had found one in the Texas store.  She called back later and said it was an inventory error and that they were actually sold out.
> 
> The next day I googled "red Bottega Veneta" and I got a link to Overstock.com.  Overstock had the large belly in red and thought I'd give it a try, knowing I had thirty days to return it.  I was so happy when it arrived today.  The color is just right for me.  Not too bright.  I'm guessing it was the red from Spring 2010.  Was that the pourpre?
> 
> I'm new to BV, but they are so comfortable and so pretty.  I see more in my future!



Thanks! I actually have a Pourpre Classic Veneta in large already but I am looking for a RED large Belly Veneta, I love carrying the belly! I was told that the Large Belly didn't come in Pourpre, but maybe in other countries have it, just like the Orchid. 

Thanks again! you look fab w/ the belly veneta!


----------



## Lululala

SDBagLover said:


> Let me try again.




You look fab!!!


----------



## doloresmia

SDBagLover said:


> Let me try again.



great color and the size is perfect on you!


----------



## jeshika

*SD*, it look sooo great on you!!!!


----------



## SDBagLover

Thanks so much for all your nice comments!  The next time I drive up to SCP I will stop in the BV boutique and ask one of the SAs what this color red is called.  Overstock just called it, "red", lol.  Thanks again so much for your nice comments.  I think this is one of those bags I will have for a very long time.


----------



## cecicat

*SD* - terrific action shot!  Your new belly is gorgeous!


----------



## Bichon Lover

*SD* You and your bag look fabulous! 

I had a light lunch alfresco today with a friend (margaritas and guacamole ) and pulled out my large Ebano Intagli Veneta. For the shoe buffs, Jimmy Choo.


----------



## spendalot

*SD*, the large red belly looks great on you! The size is perfect. I love the belly more and more.

*BL*, looking lovely as usual


----------



## Lululala

*BL,* you are glam glam!


----------



## sngsk

Absolutely stunning as always *BL*! Keep those modelling pics coming!


----------



## SDBagLover

Oh, *BL*, I love the rich, brown color of the Veneta you took our to lunch today.  All your pictures are gorgeous.  Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thanks girls, fashion's my bag.   I go to bed at night debating all the combination's of clothes, shoes, bags and jewels I can put together for where I'm going the next day and when I think I've made a decision then I can't remember which combination I decided on because I've thought of so many. :girlwhack:


----------



## doloresmia

BL - you really are a sexy babe! can you teach me how to wear heels? i am always an elephant in them unless standing still


----------



## Bichon Lover

Out and about today with my Azure Veneta and the first day out with my new BV shoes.  They ended up being more comfortable the longer I had them on than when I first put them on.  That's a good thing!


----------



## jackietong

BL! how do you manage to put up your hair like that? so chic!


----------



## Bichon Lover

jackietong said:


> BL! how do you manage to put up your hair like that? so chic!




It's really easy,  just pull your hair back from the sides up to the back and push up and forward before you put in the little clip to poof.  Then pull the rest back into a pony tail and fold it in half upwards on the outside not the inside and place a pony band to hold.  I lightly curl the ends before I start this so the ends curve over the top of the band instead of sticking straight out or upwards.  We have DH to thank for the pics.   What a guy......

Have fun!


----------



## Lharding

BL - your hair is so gorgeous and golden!  Loved pop of color from your Azure Veneta and the shoes looked comfy.


----------



## europe_2004

My first picture post!  Sorry it's not very clear.  I love everyone else's deliciously colourful BVs!!!  Now I've resolved to add more colour to my collection!

I don't know the name of the bag but I bought it last year around October or November...  It's got 3 compartments and the strap has a belt buckle...


----------



## nazaluke

Europe, I love the bag, but love the scenery even more. Where was the picture taken?


----------



## europe_2004

Thanks!  It was at the pier in Tsimshatsui Hong Kong.  Pictures can be very deceiving.. since HK isn't usually the most scenic.. haha..



nazaluke said:


> Europe, I love the bag, but love the scenery even more. Where was the picture taken?


----------



## cecicat

Bichon Lover said:


> It's really easy,  just pull your hair back from the sides up to the back and push up and forward before you put in the little clip to poof.  Then pull the rest back into a pony tail and fold it in half upwards on the outside not the inside and place a pony band to hold.  I lightly curl the ends before I start this so the ends curve over the top of the band instead of sticking straight out or upwards.  We have DH to thank for the pics.   What a guy......
> 
> Have fun!



*Bichon* - I love the "how to" shots.  That's a good man you have in DH.  
Also, the azure action shots look terrific - LOVE the new heels.


----------



## doloresmia

europe_2004 said:


> My first picture post!  Sorry it's not very clear.  I love everyone else's deliciously colourful BVs!!!  Now I've resolved to add more colour to my collection!
> 
> I don't know the name of the bag but I bought it last year around October or November...  It's got 3 compartments and the strap has a belt buckle...



what dramatic photo!


----------



## Giraffe26

Hi ladies, gents! I don't know if this photo qualifies even closely here, but it's so funny and weird and you do actually can see a tiny bit of my dear Gladiol Sloane down there in the right corner so I was thinking I could give it a try..  Anyway, we were having a moment of almost hysterical tiredness with my little sister (9 years younger than I) last week, and she made me do this photo (and yeah, the bony thing is behind a glass).






..Can't quite compete with Bichon Lover's amazing outfits, eh..


----------



## jackietong

Bichon Lover said:


> It's really easy,  just pull your hair back from the sides up to the back and push up and forward before you put in the little clip to poof.  Then pull the rest back into a pony tail and fold it in half upwards on the outside not the inside and place a pony band to hold.  I lightly curl the ends before I start this so the ends curve over the top of the band instead of sticking straight out or upwards.  We have DH to thank for the pics.   What a guy......
> 
> Have fun!



 BL! and to dear DH too! You're just gorgeous all over  w/ or w/o BV! better w/ BV of course.


----------



## Bichon Lover

*europe* ,  what a beautiful photo!

*Giraffe* Where is the pic???????

Anytime *jackie *


----------



## Giraffe26

Bichon Lover said:


> *europe* ,  what a beautiful photo!
> 
> *Giraffe* Where is the pic???????
> 
> Anytime *jackie *



Hmm...interesting, don't know what happened.. Here's a new try:

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/bottega-veneta-in-action-127027-146.html#post15921374


----------



## Bichon Lover

Ahhhhhh, so that explains the bony thing!   Nice pic    Nice bag


----------



## howardu09

you all look gorgeous. BL, I too love bichons. I can't wait to get my very own...They're so cuteeee


----------



## Babi

I realize I never posted a picture of me and my medium copper veneta!


----------



## doloresmia

love the look babi! great dress!!!


----------



## cecicat

Terrific outfit *babi*!  You look fantastic!


----------



## Babi

Wow! You're great girls!
I feel much better today 

You know, it's a simple Zara dress, but it's very comfortable.
I'm shocked thinking my BV is 1 year old and she does not show any problem of discoloration or similar (since it's metallic)


----------



## H’sKisses

Nice! Loving that copper. I'm kicking myself that I didn't grab it when they had it in Cabazon... i just didn't want to get it without actually seeing it myself since I had never seen the copper IRL. Oh well.


----------



## europe_2004

hahha i think this is my favourite "in action" shot so far..  thanks for sharing!



Giraffe26 said:


> Hmm...interesting, don't know what happened.. Here's a new try:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/bottega-veneta-in-action-127027-146.html#post15921374


----------



## cecicat

I can't believe i missed this one!  Hee!  Love it!

Excellent action shot, Giraffe!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Love the bag and the dress *Babi* ! 

Had my PO out again today.


----------



## europe_2004

You always pull together the prettiest outfit Bichon!  How much time do you spend planning each of your looks?  hhaha.. Cos they're always perfect!


----------



## cecicat

Took my lilac baby bag out today - needed something small and lightweight as we were jumping in and out of the car constantly.  Quite appropriate because DD thought it looked better on her.  Pffft!






She's paired it with a onesie from Children's Place, teddy socks from TJ Maxx and pants (which were momentarily displaced following a diaper change) from Soy Joy.


----------



## doloresmia

hysterical! she looks ready to take a bite out of it!


----------



## Lharding

Very cute!  She's getting an early start to BV!


----------



## alisonanna

the baby bag is perfect for her, has she expressed any interest in SLGs yet?


----------



## cecicat

alisonanna said:


> the baby bag is perfect for her, has she expressed any interest in SLGs yet?



Good question!  I think she's been dropping hints.  Like, I'll always find the BV catalog "left" open to the page with all the red and pink SLGs.  And, she keeps on saying that she wants to go visit her new friend, who just happens to live near the Woodbury outlets.  I think she has an ulterior motive.


----------



## La Vanguardia

A repost from my wardrobe thread. I carried my Montaigne the whole time on my recent trip to Paris ... great travel handbag!

There are tons of Paris pictures and a travelogue in my thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-64.html#post16027122

- Dolce & Gabbana shirt
- Zara shorts
- Tory Burch Reva ballerinas
- BV Montaigne bag
- Chanel sunglasses


----------



## appleringo

I am a proud owner of the crossbody from the pre-fall collection!  In all this crossbody craziness, I waited patiently for the right one to fit my body and I found the right one.


----------



## jeshika

LOVE IT, *apple*!!!


----------



## Vlad




----------



## europe_2004

Wow Admin!!  what a classy picture!!  love how you've matched it with the bangle and dress (or top, can't really tell what it is)..  so chic!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Great pic *Vlad!*


----------



## Grandmommie

*Vlad*-my DH would say that is almost a duplicate of me...BV bag in one hand and Iphone in the other...lol...he ask me the other day, if they were glued to my hands....lol


----------



## europe_2004

My new ink montaigne!  Love it to bits!  Sorry re poor quality picture, in a rush and as you can see the mirror is not the best positioned for a full-length photo!!


----------



## Lharding

*europe_2004* - love your Montaigne worn as a shoulder bag!  Did you need to adjust the straps?


----------



## europe_2004

Lharding said:


> *europe_2004* - love your Montaigne worn as a shoulder bag! Did you need to adjust the straps?


 
Yes I did, adjusted to the longest length!  It will still fit at the shortest length, but just doesn't look as good.  I'm really loving how you can switch between the two styles with the corners either in or out!!  2 bags in 1!!


----------



## armcandyaddict

That's just gorgeous, *Vlad!* It's what I would call an iconic shot.

And *europe_2004* - brilliant use of a montaigne. Have never really thought of it as a workhorse/travel bag but you've opened my eyes now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stophle

Vlad said:


>


 
I love this picture.


----------



## liquid_room

hi appleringo!

congrats!  in yr picture, hv u adjusted the straps to it's shortest length?  if u don't mind, can u tell me how tall you are?  thank you!  



appleringo said:


> I am a proud owner of the crossbody from the pre-fall collection! In all this crossbody craziness, I waited patiently for the right one to fit my body and I found the right one.


----------



## appleringo

Liquid_room,

The strap is adjustable - it comes with 8 holes, for a range of up to 8.5 inches between longest and shortest.  In the photo, I have it set at the 4th from the shortest and it hangs at around 23.5 inches.  I am 5'8". 

At the store, I tried on most of the pre-fall crossbody styles as I was determined to get one - everything from the larger ones to the smaller size of the 'updated vintage' one that they brought back this year (that was my 2nd choice).  I love how the adjustable range is long on this particular style though.  

I also posted a photo of the inside showing how much it fits under the Reference section.

Hope this helps!
(and I am REALLY enjoying this one!)


----------



## SDBagLover

My large belly ebano veneta came today!  I love the bellys!


----------



## Mid-

Wow, *SDBagLover*, it looks great on you.  Love the proportion!!


----------



## Grandmommie

I love your belly bag!  I love mine. Have fun carrying it!!!!


----------



## SDBagLover

Thank you Mid- and Grandmommie!  I'm so happy with my new BV and now I'm on a ban until the end of the year!


----------



## bags4fun

Ebano is such a beautiful color!  Congrats!  I love your sunny kitchen too.


----------



## paruparo

with my Tornabuoni Uluru Red Med. Veneta. I contemplated a long time between Med and Large, and Med is a good size for me and what I usually carry


----------



## couturequeen

paruparo said:


> with my Tornabuoni Uluru Red Med. Veneta. I contemplated a long time between Med and Large, and Med is a good size for me and what I usually carry



Perfect size for you! This is such a nice color.


----------



## sbelle

*paruparo*--that bag is perfect for you!


----------



## paruparo

sbelle said:


> *paruparo*--that bag is perfect for you!


 

Thank you! I love it! i am actually hitting NM today because I got lucky and got an Orchid tote (not sure what its called...) at a great discounted price , they were having their pre-sale the other day. I will be sure to post pictures!


----------



## uclaboi

Lovely!  And like your EVO, too!


----------



## howardu09

paruparo- Looks great on you!


----------



## paruparo

^^ thanks!! my co-worker was playing with my phone and took a pic of me, lol. today with my only other BV bag, a tan colored montaigne that i am not sure what the actual color name is.






and so we decided, lets take a pic of the shoes and bag together





sidebar, since you mentioned the phone, my husband and i were iphone users and switched to the Evo, and i have to say, i do like it more than the iphone


----------



## LT bag lady

Paruparo, both bags look fantastic on you!!!  BV like you! lol! 
Thanks for sharing!  Love the bag and shoe pairing!!  Post it in the 'What a pair' thread.
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/what-a-pair-pics-of-your-bags-shoes-383701-217.html


----------



## Longchamp

Vlad said:


>


 
Just saw this pix slipped in here, it's great.  Shows the subtle style and class of the BV lady.  Love that it's in B&W


----------



## SDBagLover

Paruparo, love both those BVs!  Beautiful!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

^^^^^

Ditto


----------



## paruparo

LT Bag Lady:

Thanks for the link! I checked it out and it looks fun, i usually take pics of my shoes and clothing and bags so i remember which goes nicely together.

SD Baglover and BL: Thanks, ladies!!! I am enjoying my very small BV collection (these 2 bags and some slgs) lol and I constantly drool over yours. Thinking of adding an Ebano Med Veneta sometime soon  we shall see!


----------



## Mystiletto

Wow I haven't been back in so long and everyone is looking so lovely! 

Since it's summer, I'm really missing my carmino campana. Major seller's remorse! Here are pics from before I sold my baby, along with BV flats.


----------



## Mid-

*Mystiletto*! Great to see you again!! Your pics made me want to bring out my campana, which has been tucked away so long. Such a lovely bag.


----------



## Mystiletto

*Mid* please bring your campana or your cabat if we ever have our Mitsuwa/NYC meet so I can drool. 



Mid- said:


> *Mystiletto*! Great to see you again!! Your pics made me want to bring out my campana, which has been tucked away so long. Such a lovely bag.


----------



## Mid-

Oh, yes, we've got to plan our Mitsuwa meet! Maybe once it gets a bit cooler?


----------



## nazaluke

That carmino campana is amazing!!!


----------



## BookerMoose

Great action shots!  I think your Montaigne might be Camel, *paruparo* - but whatever it is it is lovely!


----------



## lilflobowl

With my Fuschia Veneta @ a good friend's wedding:


----------



## doloresmia

^^^gorgeous photo!


----------



## jeshika

love that dress, *lilflo*!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *doloresmia*!
*
jeshika*, it's Karen Millen from 5 years' ago


----------



## paruparo

BookerMoose said:


> Great action shots!  I think your Montaigne might be Camel, *paruparo* - but whatever it is it is lovely!




Thanks for the FYi! 
Wow  the red and fuschia both look gorgeous!!!


----------



## thedseer

I brought my medium nuvolato veneta with me on vacation to Bermuda this past week. Here are a few pictures from the trip.

At the top of the Gibbs Hill lighthouse





Out to dinner (hopefully my brother and sister don't mind that I got too lazy to crop them out!)


----------



## nazaluke

That looks so light and comfy! Great pics, thedseer!! Hope you had a fantastic time!


----------



## doloresmia

ackkkk love the medium nuvolato! we need to see it more often! (and if i saw you in the street, i might mug you for it.... just saying):ninja:


----------



## LLANeedle

The paille veneta is the perfect summer bag, isn't it?  Love your pics.


----------



## Laetitya

I absolutely love large handbags and would love a thread full of modelling pics of you and your large BV bags...I am thinking of getting a BV Maxi size Veneta! Please also mention your height. Thank you!

moved to modeling thread...jburgh


----------



## scoobiesmomma

You look great *thedseer!*! Such a gorgeous bag! Love your Dress too!


----------



## Laetitya

Me and my new Seamless Tote...it can be worn in so many ways!!


----------



## thedseer

thanks so much naza, doloresmia, LLAN, and scoobies! it is my favorite bag, and the trip was fantastic : )

laetitya - LOVE the seamless tote - it looks great on you!


----------



## Laetitya

Thank you so much thedseer...my first BV and loving it so far!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Laetitya said:


> Me and my new Seamless Tote...it can be worn in so many ways!!






MAN, I SO WANT THAT BAG!

Everyone is looking so fabulous with their bags.  Thanks for all the pics!


----------



## LT bag lady

Future BV lovers


----------



## Grandmommie

Training them early and such GREAT taste!


----------



## nazaluke

Love that seamless tote!!! Making me want one too!

And the girls are soooo cute!


----------



## doloresmia

^^^uh oh


----------



## annie9999

*LT*- great picture.  you have the nicest dds.  they are beautiful, smart and personable.  so fabulous.


----------



## Laetitya




----------



## Bichon Lover

^^^^^


Beautiful!


----------



## spendalot

Loving everyone's pics. Thanks for sharing and keep it going!


----------



## Laetitya

Medium Nero Campana


----------



## nazaluke

Laetitya, you have a fabulous collection of BVs!!! WOW!


----------



## doloresmia

laetitya - this is my fav on you! what a great figure you have.


----------



## Bichon Lover

You you wondavaaaa with your Campana


----------



## Laetitya

Thank you Bichon Lover, Doloresmia and Nazaluke! I am really loving my Campana. Even my mother who is really not a handbag lover, adores it


----------



## Bichon Lover

Got my Matita Belly out this morning and took it out for a spin since it hadn't seen the light of day for quite some time.

I forgot what a beauty it is.


----------



## Grandmommie

So pretty BL.  I love the style and color.


----------



## doloresmia

BL - looking good!


----------



## klj

Laetitya said:


> Medium Nero Campana


Love this ..and it looks great on you!!


----------



## klj

thedseer said:


> I brought my medium nuvolato veneta with me on vacation to Bermuda this past week. Here are a few pictures from the trip.
> 
> At the top of the Gibbs Hill lighthouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to dinner (hopefully my brother and sister don't mind that I got too lazy to crop them out!)


I hope you had a great time..love your pics!...and I love your BV...


----------



## sngsk

Love the nero campana *laetitya*!

Looking hawwwttt as always *BL*!!!


----------



## Lharding

*BL* - Looking awesome!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Wow, everyone looks so chic!


----------



## nazaluke

I think the real people in this thread look better with their BVs than most of the celebs in the other thread.


----------



## Grandmommie

I agree,nazaluke!


----------



## Longchamp

nazaluke said:


> I think the real people in this thread look better with their BVs than most of the celebs in the other thread.


----------



## shiba_inu

nazaluke said:


> I think the real people in this thread look better with their BVs than most of the celebs in the other thread.



Ain't that the truth!  And us non-celebs don't have stylists...


----------



## Bichon Lover

Taking my Maxi Tiger Veneta out to lunch with me.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^You look fabulous *Bichon Lover*! Love the Maxi Veneta, looks perfect on you!


----------



## thedseer

^love the maxi on you, BL - you sure can rock every veneta size!


----------



## nazaluke

^^^What she said!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

So I was on the fence about this bag as I thought I really wanted the Maxi, but after taking some mod pics I have changed my mind!!

*Large Stud Stamped Veneta*


----------



## Grandmommie

*scoobiesmomma*, I don't think you will regret keeping her..she is beautiful...


----------



## nazaluke

I think that is the perfect size for you, Scoobie. Beautiful bag!!! Question: Did you ever get the yellow (paille?) veneta you were looking at?


----------



## La Vanguardia

We attended a wedding and I wore my BV cobalt blue Stretch Knot with ayers trim.

Full outfit details here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-80.html#post16447398


----------



## valerieb

*scoobiesmomma*, the stud stamped bag is heavenly--it looks incredible on you!  I had the same bag and foolishly sold it, after seeing your modeling pics I gave myself another kick.  Enjoy!


----------



## septembersiren

wow you all look incredible 
a beautiful woman deserves a beautiful bag


----------



## doloresmia

Grandmommie said:


> *scoobiesmomma*, I don't think you will regret keeping her..she is beautiful...



scoobiesmomma - listen to grandmommie.... this is a great size for you. looks fantastic!


----------



## thedseer

the large looks perfect on you scoobies!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thanks girls. 

*scoobiesmomma* looks like we both changed our minds.   It looks great.

*La Van* lookin' good.


----------



## doloresmia

LaVan - lovely elegant look!


----------



## TankerToad

BV S/S dress
Mini Cabat


----------



## TankerToad

A new bag!!


----------



## TankerToad

BV dress S/S 2010
Love BV ready to wear!


----------



## Bichon Lover

*TankerToad  *You look lovely and we're bag twins.  I was thinking the other day that no one else on the forum but me had bought the Paglia and now I have company.  :kiss:
Congrats!


----------



## TankerToad

Bichon Lover said:


> *TankerToad *You look lovely and we're bag twins. I was thinking the other day that no one else on the forum but me had bought the Paglia and now I have company.
> Congrats!


 
*BL*~~
**


----------



## doloresmia

OMG, TT and BL - you look fabulous!

BL is that shirt AF?

TT - as i have said before, the RTW looks like it was made for you. it is such a pleasure to see something from the runway on a real woman in the real world


----------



## sbelle

Bichon Lover said:


> I was thinking the other day that *no one else on the forum but me had bought the Paglia*.



Au contraire!  I have it too!  I bought it awhile back but I was keeping it in my version of the wine cellar  I just posted it in the reference thread today!  So we are triplets!!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

doloresmia said:


> OMG, TT and BL - you look fabulous!
> 
> BL is that shirt AF?
> 
> TT - as i have said before, the RTW looks like it was made for you. it is such a pleasure to see something from the runway on a real woman in the real world



Yes but of course it's Anne Fontaine.  You have a good eye. 





sbelle said:


> Au contraire!  I have it too!  I bought it awhile back but I was keeping it in my version of the wine cellar  I just posted it in the reference thread today!  So we are triplets!!!



Whoo Hoo, triplets you sneaky devil.  Is it a special occasion that it's come out of the wine cellar?


----------



## LT bag lady

*TT*  love the RTW on you, especially the dress in the 1st shot!  

*BL* as usual rockin the BV & AF! 

You ladies are our very own BV forum celebs!


----------



## sbelle

Bichon Lover said:


> Whoo Hoo, triplets you sneaky devil.  Is it a special occasion that it's come out of the wine cellar?



Ricky went out of town for a week, so I decided it was time to break it in!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks *doloresmia *and *Bichon Lover!*

*TankerToad / Bichon Lover - *You ladies look fabulous!


----------



## klj

Bichon Lover said:


> *TankerToad  *You look lovely and we're bag twins.  I was thinking the other day that no one else on the forum but me had bought the Paglia and now I have company.  :kiss:
> Congrats!



Love this! You look fantastic..


----------



## Grandmommie

Y'all should be the models for BV!!!!


----------



## canadianstudies

Vintage small Veneta in Ebano:


----------



## canadianstudies

And inside? My new coin case!


----------



## doloresmia

canadianstudies - i can feel your glee!


----------



## Grandmommie

those little coin purses are so useful...looks Great!


----------



## canadianstudies

doloresmia said:


> canadianstudies - i can feel your glee!


 
hehe, I am a bit giddy! Today was the first day I've been able to use my Veneta for the full day - and it was great! Very lightweight and could still fit all my essentials (BV coin case, LV rond and 4 key holder, Coach mini skinny and my ipod). It's the perfect summer bag


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

i need coin  SLG after seeing the pic


----------



## scoobiesmomma

valerieb said:


> *scoobiesmomma*, the stud stamped bag is heavenly--it looks incredible on you!  I had the same bag and foolishly sold it, after seeing your modeling pics I gave myself another kick.  Enjoy!


Thank you _*valerie*_! It was a mod pic I found of yours on here that helped to enable me to hunt for this beauty...and crazy enuf, I think I actually ended up with your old bag!



nazaluke said:


> I think that is the perfect size for you, Scoobie. Beautiful bag!!! Question: Did you ever get the yellow (paille?) veneta you were looking at?


Thank you _*Naza*_! I did end up with the Lg. Paille Belly, I need to post some pics of it too I guess! 



Grandmommie said:


> *scoobiesmomma*, I don't think you will regret keeping her..she is beautiful...


  Could we ever really regret keeping a beautiful BV! I just wish my money tree would allow me more, more, more! Thank you!



doloresmia said:


> scoobiesmomma - listen to grandmommie.... this is a great size for you. looks fantastic!


 Many thanks, I am listening!



thedseer said:


> the large looks perfect on you scoobies!


 Thank you _*thedseer*_!



Bichon Lover said:


> *scoobiesmomma* looks like we both changed our minds.   It looks great.



It amazing what a few mod pics can do for you, right?! I think we both made good decisions!


----------



## thedseer

> Thank you _*Naza*_! I did end up with the Lg. Paille Belly, I need to post some pics of it too I guess!



so glad you got it!! definitely post pics : )


----------



## suzi30052002

Just had to make it bigger. Love it. Very chic!


----------



## suzi30052002

another one great look!


----------



## nazaluke

Totally agree! Wish I could figure out how to enlarge the pics.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thanks girls, you're all too sweet. 

*canadianstudies*  I have 2 of those zip card cases and they're fantastic.  I can get everything from my normal wallet into them when I'm using a small bag.  Enjoy!


----------



## Grandmommie

Love the pics BL. You make the bags look perfect!


----------



## klj

canadianstudies said:


> And inside? My new coin case!


This is adorable..I think I need one! Congrats..


----------



## sunnystyleup

Hi guys,
It's my first time posting on this thread 
I currently own one BV handbag from spring 2009 collection (pictured below)





But the real purpose of this post is to reveal my new Bottega Veneta shoes! (Purchased from DSW at a VERY reasonable price )





Looking forward to many more Bottegas in the (near) future


----------



## thedseer

^love those! almost bought them actually.


----------



## sg_bee

My one and only Fushcia medium veneta (expect more to come next year though)! Still love it so much after having it for more than 2 weeks. The leather smell is still so strong!


----------



## sbelle

^Love a veneta in that color!  Beautiful!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*sg_bee*- Your Fuchsia Veneta is gorgeous and looks perfect on you! Enjoy!!


----------



## funkypanky




----------



## annelovepuggy

scrumptious !


----------



## doloresmia

funkypanky - beautiful photo!

sg_bee - great color pop!


----------



## sbelle

*funkypanky*--Great pic!!  Lovely bag!


----------



## LT bag lady

Reflect basking in the Sun


----------



## annelovepuggy

*LT bag lady* - Oh, wow.  I feel like giving Reflect a hug/squeeze.


----------



## klj

LT bag lady said:


> Reflect basking in the Sun


Oh so pretty!


----------



## Grandmommie

sooo pretty....


----------



## funkypanky

^Thanx guys !


----------



## Ledz0507

Love those bags


----------



## Olimpia

My knot Bottega Veneta satin clutch


----------



## doloresmia

congrats on the knot!!! lovely!!!!

LT - beautiful action shot of reflet!


----------



## LaLafashionista

large Opera Veneta going on a ride with me today. 

Also posted pics in the reveal thread.


----------



## Bichon Lover

It's beautiful today (84) and my DH and I are headed out for a late lunch alfresco.  Decide to take my Copper Ostrich Cocker out for a spin.  I'm so thrilled to be able to wear a sundress today since it's been the coldest summer of my lifetime this year.  Trying to squeeze one or two in before it's winter.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Loving everyone's bag shots!


----------



## nazaluke

Beautiful dress and gorgeous bag and of course fantastic model!!!


----------



## couturequeen

Bichon Lover said:


> Decide to take my Copper Ostrich Cocker out for a spin.



Stunning, Bichon. Never saw the Cocker drape so beautifully.


----------



## Grandmommie

BL- pics are great!  We are bag twins!   You make the bag look so stunning.


----------



## sngsk

Grandmommie said:


> BL-  You make the bag look so stunning.


 
^^^ITA! You make anything look stunning *BL*!


----------



## jackietong

* Mineral Knot * during a dear friend's wedding, thanks to my sister, the blingy wedges were extra comfy, being a prego bridesmaid in a cocktail dress isn't my cup of tea. LOL.

the bride requested to put the flower, luckily that matched my knot... I had my dress made to my liking, the other bridemaids all wore spag strap/ haltered knee length bubble dresses---I couldn't pull that off. LOL


----------



## nazaluke

Jackie, you look so cute. I loled at your description of yourself.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thanks everyone. 

*jackie *you look marvelous with your Knot!


----------



## funkypanky

My new Ink Toro Document Case


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Funkypanky - great picture, gorgeous case!  ^^^


----------



## aaa_1188

funkypanky said:


> My new Ink Toro Document Case



Wow!! funkypanky gorgeous picture gorgeous bag.

May I know whether it can take in a 13' macbook?


----------



## doloresmia

funkypanky - you take amazing photos! love this look


----------



## funkypanky

thanks guys... that's very nice of you

aaa_1188 -
sure it can!


----------



## cecicat

Great picture, funkypanky!  So stylin'!


----------



## uclaboi

Funkypanky - love the document case!

Jackietong, BL - always looking so well put together.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Lovin" the document case too!    Very sharp.


----------



## LT bag lady

Ottone Sloane at Doughnut Plant in NYC


----------



## doloresmia

LT bag lady said:


> Ottone Sloane at Doughnut Plant in NYC



SIGH!!!! what a beauty!


----------



## nycshopa

^^ agreed!


----------



## cecicat

LT bag lady said:


> Ottone Sloane at Doughnut Plant in NYC



Love the sloane, love the Doughnut Plant!  Can't decide which is yummier . . .


----------



## shopaholicious

Lilac Montaigne outings


----------



## peach.

*shopaholicious*, you and your bag are pretty...dressed up AND down!


----------



## sngsk

Love that lilac montaigne *shopaholicious*!


----------



## sngsk

I'm so in love with my armatura veneta I've been wearing it all week. Am so glad I found it


----------



## Grandmommie

Congrats sngsk on your armatura Veneta. I have the original in a SLG and the elephant in the large Veneta.  Love ARMATURA!


----------



## LT bag lady

Grandmommie said:


> Congrats sngsk on your armatura Veneta. I have the original in a SLG and the elephant in the large Veneta. Love ARMATURA!


 
Show us the Elephant!!!!


----------



## sngsk

Hmm...not sure why the pics are not coming up. Lemme try again...












And yes *Grandmommie* I'd love to see your Elephant!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

sngsk said:


> Hmm...not sure why the pics are not coming up. Lemme try again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes *Grandmommie* I'd love to see your Elephant!!!


 
Congrats Sngsk, you wear her well!!  Enjoy, it is a beautiful bag and we are now bag twins!  Weren't we bag twins already?...


----------



## doloresmia

shopalicious, SNGSK you both are gorgeous!


----------



## Bichon Lover

My Shiny Goatskin Cobalt with Karung large Veneta. 

Also a pic for the shoe whores. 

My new Sea Urchin was out for the day too.


----------



## doreenjoy

Those shoes! I die!


----------



## sngsk

Love the shoes and of course that BV ain't bad either! You always look so well put together *BL*!


----------



## jeshika

*LT*, ottone + doughnuts = perfection! 

*Sngsk*, you look so chic with ur veneta! fabulous!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

My Large Paille Belly Veneta!


----------



## zooba

Gorgeous!  Such a happy color.


----------



## SDBagLover

Scoobiesmomma: I LOVE the belly veneta and it is so perfect in that color!  Thank you for sharing.  Made my day!

BL: Your collection is amazing!  I love seeing your photos and drooling over all your gorgeous BVs.  Thank you!


----------



## BgaHolic

Scoobiesmomma, I love the way that belly veneta drapes on you! You rock it!


----------



## doloresmia

scoobiesmomma - love the sheen on the paille!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Beautiful  *scoobiesmomma*


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Thanks for your sweet comments, *Bichon Lover*, *doloresmia*, _*BgaHolic*_, *SDbaglover* & *Zooba*!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Wow, *Scoobiesmomma, sngsk, shopalicious and BL *- you all look so fantastic with your bags!


----------



## meganka

My only Anemone Large Veneta, the true color is MUCH more purple than it pictured.


----------



## LT bag lady

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Wow, *Scoobiesmomma, sngsk, shopalicious and BL *- you all look so fantastic with your bags!


 
Ditto!!

*Meganka*, great color for the Veneta!  Looks great on you!


----------



## doloresmia

Meganka - love anemone! looks fabulous!


----------



## SDBagLover

Ooooh, the anemone is a beautiful color!  Looks great with black.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## meganka

*SDBagLover*, thank you for your lovely comment! I really love anemone too!!! but it's really SOOO hard to capture the true color, it looks PURPLE IRL, but somehow it only shown as BLUE in camera.

*doloresmia*, thank you dear!

*LT bag lady*, thank you!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Went out to lunch today and took my PO Cabat for a spin.


----------



## doloresmia

pure elegance!


----------



## SDBagLover

Wow!  So gorgeous, deloresmia!


----------



## doloresmia

SDBagLover said:


> Wow!  So gorgeous, deloresmia!



LOL - not me.... the picture is Bichon Lover

I am BL's evil opposite twin


----------



## LT bag lady

*BL*, that bag is divine!  You look gorgeous as always!!


----------



## SDBagLover

> LOL - not me.... the picture is Bichon Lover
> 
> I am BL's evil opposite twin



  You are so funny!  Sorry for the mistaken identity.  I do still LOVE that bag, and the entire outfit.  BL, it's so beautiful!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thanks girls 

I do love this bag. I never thought I'd own a Cabat and now not only do I have a beautiful Cabat but last week I had an iPad in it. LOL.  Two things soooo not me. 

Just proves a person should never say never.


----------



## prestwick

you look fab, as always,* BL*


----------



## Grandmommie

I love cabals and my Ipad!!  Great choices, *BL*. Don't know what I would do without my Ipad.  Getting a pedi right now and using it.  Your pics are fab!


----------



## Lululala




----------



## liquid_room

You look great *lululala!*


----------



## sngsk

Fabulous action shots *lululala*! 

You make me miss my moro new pyramid. It's been awhile since I took her out for a spin.


----------



## Lululala

Thanks, liquid_room and sngsk!

The moro new pyramid has been my grab-and-go bag for the past 2 and a half years.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Gorgeous pictures, lululala - your pyramid looks perfect on you!


----------



## doloresmia

lululala - love the action!


----------



## Lululala

Thank you *Miss_FancyBags* and *doloresmia*


----------



## sbelle

*lululala*-- love your pictures!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## unha

Hi guys, love seeing how much you love the BV. That makes me want to get one too. I saw one on EBAY that I love. Do u know is there fake BV outside in the market? And also, is there a certified tag inside each bag with code that I can check its authenticity?
thanks

a new fan of the BV


----------



## scrittrice

oooooooooooh my god! I'll buy my first Veneta bag in January..... it's big, with "farfalla" lock, it's wonderful.... Wait for me and I'll post my jewel!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Wearing my Montaigne bag. 

Full outfit details here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lavans-closet-the-wardrobe-of-30-something-gal-571677-115.html#post17431494


----------



## couturequeen

unha said:


> Hi guys, love seeing how much you love the BV. That makes me want to get one too. I saw one on EBAY that I love. Do u know is there fake BV outside in the market? And also, is there a certified tag inside each bag with code that I can check its authenticity?
> thanks
> 
> a new fan of the BV



Yes - there are lots of fakes, especially of the classic styles. Please read about authentication and make a post before you bid here to get someone to look at it and give you feedback.


----------



## ashxoxo

Purple suede Bottega Veneta shoes from last year (not sure what the official name is!)


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Great pic *ashxoxo*!


----------



## ashxoxo

Thank you!  LOVE your leopard skirt!!!!


----------



## sbelle

*La Van*-- love your bag and your outfit!!


*ashxoxo*--cute picture and shoes!!!!


----------



## ap.

*La Van*:  great outfit!  I wish I can pull off the Prada silk top, but I'm too lumpy:shame:

*Ash*:  cool shoes!  Are they comfy?


----------



## ashxoxo

sbelle said:


> *La Van*-- love your bag and your outfit!!
> 
> *ashxoxo*--cute picture and shoes!!!!



Thank you! 



apey_grapey said:


> *La Van*:  great outfit!  I wish I can pull off the Prada silk top, but I'm too lumpy:shame:
> 
> *Ash*:  cool shoes!  Are they comfy?



Thanks a lot! They are relatively comfy - I've worn them for about 6 hours at a time and didn't hate myself for doing it


----------



## Grandmommie

Wow!! Great new modeling pics!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

ashxoxo said:


> Purple suede Bottega Veneta shoes from last year (not sure what the official name is!)


 
What an adorable outfit!


----------



## wt880014

Grandmommie said:


> Wow!! Great new modeling pics!


 



ITA!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ashxoxo

Miss_FancyBags said:


> What an adorable outfit!



Thank you


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you!*

Happy holidays everyone! :xtree:



apey_grapey said:


> *La Van*:  great outfit!  I wish I can pull off the Prada silk top, but I'm too lumpy:shame:





sbelle said:


> *La Van*-- love your bag and your outfit!!





ashxoxo said:


> Thank you!  LOVE your leopard skirt!!!!


----------



## honorhermes

ashxoxo said:


> Purple suede Bottega Veneta shoes from last year (not sure what the official name is!)



Beautiful shoes! and your pic is so adorable!


----------



## dotdot3

lululala, your moro new pyramid is so beautiful. I love the colour.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Hello BV lovers...

i am wearing BV Moutarde Old Ball S/S 2008


----------



## yunces

*MrsRance* beautiful


----------



## doloresmia

mrsrance - gorgeous happy color! thanks for sharing


----------



## appleringo

I _finally_ have some action shots of my Moon Cabat!  This bag arrived in November but it rained a lot in December (here in San Francisco) so I haven't been able to take it out as much or take photos outdoors. Today was a perfect day...and here she is!


----------



## Baggiana

La Vanguardia said:


> Wearing my Montaigne bag.
> 
> Full outfit details here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...30-something-gal-571677-115.html#post17431494


LaVan - don't often see ladies wearing the montaigne open, but I absolutley love it!!!  I have shied away from the montaigne because I do not like the boxy look, but seeing your pic, I am now a fan...  Love your outfit and pics!!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

wow * appleringo * that is one STUNNING bag on you, it's so gorgeous with your coloring.


----------



## Bichon Lover

appleringo said:


> I _finally_ have some action shots of my Moon Cabat!  This bag arrived in November but it rained a lot in December (here in San Francisco) so I haven't been able to take it out as much or take photos outdoors. Today was a perfect day...and here she is!




That's an understatement, more than a perfect day!  It was still 68 when we came out from dinner at 9 tonight in the South Bay.   gotta love it!  You and your bag look beautiful.


----------



## sunshine69

BL, I always look forward to your action shots, but you haven't posted one in ages!


----------



## Grandmommie

*appleringo*..the Moon is perfect for you...looks beautiful..


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Thank you Ladies 




yunces said:


> *MrsRance* beautiful





doloresmia said:


> mrsrance - gorgeous happy color! thanks for sharing


----------



## appleringo

mundodabolsa said:


> wow * appleringo * that is one STUNNING bag on you, it's so gorgeous with your coloring.





Bichon Lover said:


> That's an understatement, more than a perfect day!  It was still 68 when we came out from dinner at 9 tonight in the South Bay.   gotta love it!  You and your bag look beautiful.





Grandmommie said:


> *appleringo*..the Moon is perfect for you...looks beautiful..




Thank you, ladies!  I love this bag and have a feeling I will love it more as I use it!


----------



## sbelle

*appleringo* -- your moon is gorgeous on you!


----------



## spendalot

Enjoying the pics as usual. Keep it coming people!


----------



## CindyKay

*appleringo* - that moon is perfect on you! 
Cabat is starting to grow slowly on me.... wondering if there are any mini's left in any colors at all?!!


----------



## appleringo

CindyKay said:


> *appleringo* - that moon is perfect on you!
> Cabat is starting to grow slowly on me.... wondering if there are any mini's left in any colors at all?!!





sbelle said:


> *appleringo* -- your moon is gorgeous on you!




Thank you!  I am enjoying it A LOT.

CindyKay - there was an update/post today re: Minis in Singapore. May want to check it out! 
http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/moon-cabat-owners-come-in-please-597860-9.html


----------



## CindyKay

appleringo said:


> CindyKay - there was an update/post today re: Minis in Singapore. May want to check it out!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/moon-cabat-owners-come-in-please-597860-9.html



Thanks *appleringo*! I'll be sure to check out that post.


----------



## zjajkj

To Town shopping


----------



## BookerMoose

Looks great *dinitegrity*!


----------



## Grandmommie

looks like a fun bag to shop with, *dinitegrit*y..have a fun day..


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

dinitegrity said:


> To Town shopping


 
*dinitegrity* - I love your bag _and_ those fabulous boots!!!


----------



## zjajkj

*BookerMoose, Grandmommie*, thanks dears..  I just realize (after I bring it out for the entire day) that it is like a one piece design.. Just like how LV state that they manufacture their product using a one-piece canvas leather? But BV is much more difficult to manufacture a 1-pc design and of course I'm still finding how they link the woven leather together. So cool. Love it even more.

*Miss_FancyBags*, thank god.. It is so nice you supported about my boots. I actually wanted to wear a normal heels as I think my outfit do not suit that boots. But haven worn the boots hence wanna wear it for the 1st time but resulted in an arguement with my HB claiming that I look like a 'hooker'? Oh gosh! Feel like slapping him.. Made our entire shopping trip a disaster, he was lucky he apologise, if not I wouldn't have forgive him. LOL. But is true that I know the entire outfit doesn't match with the boots at all. Perhaps a leggings + boots would be more appropriate?


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

dinitegrity said:


> *Miss_FancyBags*, thank god.. It is so nice you supported about my boots. I actually wanted to wear a normal heels as I think my outfit do not suit that boots. But haven worn the boots hence wanna wear it for the 1st time but resulted in an arguement with my HB claiming that I look like a 'hooker'? Oh gosh! Feel like slapping him.. Made our entire shopping trip a disaster, he was lucky he apologise, if not I wouldn't have forgive him. LOL. But is true that I know the entire outfit doesn't match with the boots at all. Perhaps a leggings + boots would be more appropriate?


 
Oh no! Glad all is well again with HB! I love the boots with that outfit but then I've always believed that a person should wear what makes them happy, so maybe I'm not the best person to ask  Just last week I wore sequins one day to work and the other day this Eugenia Kim _Foxy _scarf http://cgi.ebay.com/Eugenia-Kim-Shr...402?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb547a212 which I know may not always be appropriate for a Financial Controller 

I think you're adorable & can wear anything


----------



## zjajkj

*Miss_FancyBags*, I think you are so absolutely cool as a FC and wore such unique pieces that none FC would ever think of trying.. Very daring and I like it..


----------



## ryrybaby12

Wow, that moon- looks awesome.  I love San Fran too!!


----------



## zjajkj

Simply love my BV~~


----------



## LT bag lady

Bored at the airport
2009 S/S Mini Copper Specchio
2009 S/S Saffron peep toes ballerina flats


----------



## LLANeedle

LT, nine out of ten doctors recommend BV to alleviate boredom.


----------



## mmbags

LT love the Specchio and ballerina flats.  You look good bored.  Have a great trip.


----------



## spendalot

LT, whereabouts are you going? I have this flats in caramel and would love to have one in saffron  Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## pm0964

Love the pics- shoes are adorable!


----------



## Grandmommie

*LT.*..your shoes and bag are TDF!!!  love that Chanel case too...have fun!


----------



## CindyKay

I'm not particularly tech savvy, but I've managed to post a very blurry self-portrait of an Anthropologie ensemble, paired with my beloved toffee parachute & Tod's scrunched leather ballerinas before heading out to dinner.




and of course... can't leave home w/o my BV sunnies


----------



## Bagaday

CindyKay:  Adorable!!  Love the whole ensemble.


----------



## LT bag lady

Very nice CindyKay!  I have those TODS dee Ballerinas in black, can't go wrong with TODS shoes and BV bags!


----------



## annie9999

*cindykay*- great outfit.  love the bag and love the shoes.


----------



## mmbags

CindyKay you look beautiful love the whole ensemble.


----------



## CindyKay

*Bagaday*; *LT*; *annie9999*; *mmbags* - thanks for all your complements!  Everyone in this forum have fantastic styles... and it's so fun to be around here.

*LT* - Couldn't agree with you more on the comment about Tods shoes and BV bags. Shoes made by Tods are the most comfortable ever!! and... I'm still drooling over your mini & saffron peep-toes. They are *TDF*!!!


----------



## zjajkj

Sorry to bomb you all with the same BV clutch that I own in Action thread but it is just so nice to use: Night outing with a friend


----------



## CindyKay

Pulled out something old to wear today... a vintage Prada leather jacket, with a pair of Tods and a med elephant Campana; mixed with a recently purchased Anthro blouse and Paige jeggings

Thanks for letting me share...


----------



## couturequeen

Love that jacket, Cindy - great color on you!


----------



## spendalot

I second that. Love that jacket!


----------



## sngsk

Me three! Love love love that jacket. Gorgeous colour.


----------



## Bagaday

Great pic CindyKay!  Love the entire outfit.


----------



## krawford

appleringo said:


> I _finally_ have some action shots of my Moon Cabat! This bag arrived in November but it rained a lot in December (here in San Francisco) so I haven't been able to take it out as much or take photos outdoors. Today was a perfect day...and here she is!


----------



## CindyKay

*couturequeen*; *spendalot*; *sngsk*; & *Bagaday*: thank you for the sweet comments  I owned this Prada jacket for decades and it still fits  I think the 3/4 sleeves is what made the jacket still wearable for today's fashion. With regular sleeve length, it might look dowdy... anyways, I love the color, and I plan to keep the jacket in my closet for a very long time unless I gain a gazillion pounds


----------



## spendalot

^ Isn't it great when you make smart fashion choices like that? I am still struggling when it comes to buying clothes that I can wear for years to come. I never know what will go out and what won't. Not that it matters because I can never keep my weight constant!


----------



## CindyKay

I just happen to get lucky with this jacket.  Most of the time, I just choose what appeals to me at the moment... You should see some of the items that are still hanging in my closet w/o seeing the light of the day... they were once dear to me, but I'm not willing to part with... the value I paid those items for when they were new, far exceeded the amount I would have received back if I sell those pieces at today's prices.  Oh well...


----------



## beatese

dinitegrity said:


> Simply love my BV~~


 

Hey dinitegrity may I know the reference for your clutch? (model, colour and price..)It is so lovely! I know you just got a chanel classic clutch too! Which of these will you recommend? Because I am thinking of getting a clutch for casual evening...


----------



## zjajkj

*beatese*, I love both the clutches. Sorry I am unsure about this BV clutch model. Both are just as great and I really cannot choose something better. They serve different purpose for me. I use the BV clutch alot, really love its everything from the size to the clutch-hold feel when I clip it with my arms alongside with my body. The BV Clutch is more casual and is really those I just take and run out for a dinner or movie etc but the Chanel Timeless Clutch is more formal.. But my style can use anything for casual even with a very formal bag. LOL. Price range for both are about the same I think. 

I know nuts about the BV Clutch info, all I know was I walk into the BV boutique, a SA serve me, bringing out many 'BIG & HUGE' bags which shock me and I told her I am not a big bag girl.. So she took out this clutch, pink is my color. 1: The pink color already wow me, 2: The magnetic closure is not seen, I really love the design, 3rd: The inner zip!! Extreme importance to me (one of the reason why I love the Chanel Timeless Clutch too), 4th: This was after I buy used it a couple of times then realize that it was a one full piece design.. Any ideas how hard and tedious it takes to construct? Great great great.

All I know was for a such small purse is pretty expensive in my POV but I love it so much that I pay for it straightaway. I don't wanna regret not getting it.


----------



## beatese

Thanks! I think BV is great for me as I really go for understated items (but I love chanel too). I am waiting for its store to open at my area. Under construction for ages! I doubt if it is seasonal clutch, which bothers me.


----------



## zjajkj

*beatese*, it should be a seasonal one. Why bother? If you like it, just get it..


----------



## oceanblueapril

mod pics of milk white medium veneta and bottled green  medium veneta.










thanks for letting me share...


----------



## ap.

^^^
really nice shots, *oceanblueapril*.  that green looks great on you - perfect for St. Pat's Day as well :greengrin:  last but not least, who is that cutie with you in the second picture?


----------



## oceanblueapril

apey_grapey said:


> ^^^
> really nice shots, *oceanblueapril*. that green looks great on you - perfect for St. Pat's Day as well :greengrin: last but not least, who is that cutie with you in the second picture?


 
thanks for your compliment.
she's my little precious daughter.


----------



## spendalot

*oceanblueapri*l, that bottle veneta is stunning on you. Love that shot of you, bag and dd


----------



## Bichon Lover

Love them both but that white is fantastic!


----------



## LT bag lady

oceanblueapril said:


> mod pics of milk white medium veneta and bottled green medium veneta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share...


 
Love the Bottle Veneta!!  That young girl is adorable!


----------



## elliesaurus

spendalot said:


> *oceanblueapri*l, that bottle veneta is stunning on you. Love that shot of you, bag and dd



*spendalot* stole the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## sngsk

Milk looks amazing!!! Your pics are making me want one too.

And the bottle looks really good on you too! You carry both so well.


----------



## zjajkj

*oceanblueapril*, you look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## mdlcal28

Dinitegrity, I have a question from a pic of you a few back....
The pink pumps you are wearing with your Pink BV clutch...............
They are GORGEOUS! What are they?


----------



## zjajkj

mdlcal28 said:


> Dinitegrity, I have a question from a pic of you a few back....
> The pink pumps you are wearing with your Pink BV clutch...............
> They are GORGEOUS! What are they?


 
Those are Aldo..


----------



## oceanblueapril

spendalot said:


> *oceanblueapri*l, that bottle veneta is stunning on you. Love that shot of you, bag and dd



thank you so much for the nice compliment. i love both bags very much.

now i want to have more different colors...


----------



## oceanblueapril

Bichon Lover said:


> Love them both but that white is fantastic!



Thank you!

white is pretty color....


----------



## oceanblueapril

LT bag lady said:


> Love the Bottle Veneta!!  That young girl is adorable!



thank you


----------



## oceanblueapril

elliesaurus said:


> *spendalot* stole the words right out of my mouth!



you ladies are just so nice. thank you!!!


----------



## oceanblueapril

sngsk said:


> Milk looks amazing!!! Your pics are making me want one too.
> 
> And the bottle looks really good on you too! You carry both so well.




thank you.

BV bags are really surprising me, the longer i have them, the more i love them.


----------



## oceanblueapril

dinitegrity said:


> *oceanblueapril*, you look absolutely gorgeous!




thank you!

in fact i would like to say, you look gorgeous on everything single action shot. (not only BV but also Chanels).

i have seen your mod pics from Chanel, they all look so amazing!!!


----------



## dwebb

I love it.  You guys and the bags are beautiful.  I love your Jade bracelet.  I have a forest green one from Hong Kong via Japan.  Just lovely.


----------



## oceanblueapril

it is not really action picture,but i really like how the nail color matches with bottle bag.


----------



## cabochon

oceanblueapril said:


> it is not really action picture,but i really like how the nail color matches with bottle bag.


 
It's a great action shot! Love the colors together..will undoubtedly give green bag loving Tpfers some new styling ideas..myself included.Thanks!


----------



## Bichon Lover

My Matita Belly 

Had to dress for an unusually cold and rainy day here to go to lunch with the girls in the family for my niece-in-law's birthday.  This color combo was inspired by Kanye West   in the celebrity thread.      Who would have guessed???????   Wanted to look springy yet be dressed for the weather.


----------



## sngsk

*BL*- you look stunning as always  Glad to see you back in the action thread!


----------



## zjajkj

oceanblueapril said:


> thank you!
> 
> in fact i would like to say, you look gorgeous on everything single action shot. (not only BV but also Chanels).
> 
> i have seen your mod pics from Chanel, they all look so amazing!!!


 
You are too sweet babe.. I love yours too..


----------



## zjajkj

*Bichon Lover*, Oh My Oh my!!! Look what we have got here!!! 1st: A pretty face - Your make up is so matching with the pink/red coat with a thin waist!! And what necklace it that!! It is so pretty! I like how you wear it with a turtleneck sweater with a matchin BV!! Everything rocks! I would love to see how you pair it with your thin heels, but I supposed it would be just as great too!!


----------



## mmbags

Love the whole outfit.  The jacket is gorgeous on you!


----------



## Compass Rose

You are adorable, BL!!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thanks girls.  





dinitegrity said:


> *Bichon Lover*, Oh My Oh my!!! Look what we have got here!!! 1st: A pretty face - Your make up is so matching with the pink/red coat with a thin waist!! And what necklace it that!! It is so pretty! I like how you wear it with a turtleneck sweater with a matchin BV!! Everything rocks! I would love to see how you pair it with your thin heels, but I supposed it would be just as great too!!



The weather was so lousy I couldn't even wear any of my pretty boots.  Luckily I have this one pair of old Donald Pliner's that are platform and rubber to get me up off the ground.  I did wear the coral jacket last week when it was sunny and warmer with a cobalt blue top, white jeans and coral sandals and my Ink Veneta.  The necklace is a Keshi pearl lariat with a large baroque South Sea pearl at the bottom.  My girlfriend who is a jeweler made it.  She keeps me broke.  The ring is hers too if you can see it.  A large freshwater pearl with a peacock South Sea set on top, set in yellow gold.  Thanks for you kind words.


----------



## zjajkj

Bichon Lover said:


> The weather was so lousy I couldn't even wear any of my pretty boots. Luckily I have this one pair of old Donald Pliner's that are platform and rubber to get me up off the ground. I did wear the coral jacket last week when it was sunny and warmer with a cobalt blue top, white jeans and coral sandals and my Ink Veneta. The necklace is a Keshi pearl lariat with a large baroque South Sea pearl at the bottom. My girlfriend who is a jeweler made it. She keeps me broke. The ring is hers too if you can see it. A large freshwater pearl with a peacock South Sea set on top, set in yellow gold. Thanks for you kind words.


 
Yeah, I saw the ring~~ What a 'bad' friend who constantly make you broke.. LOL. She is talented!! I am sure she will go far in her jewelry making as the necklace is really pretty!

Oh my, the weather was crazy recently even in my tropical country. Heavy big rains, storms etc.. I like your combi on a whole.. I am sure if I see you IRL, you will make my head turn. LOL


----------



## Bichon Lover

^^^^^^
  You're sweet.


----------



## sbelle

*BL* -- you look gorgeous as usual!  You could be wearing a paper bag and look great!


----------



## kroquet

Bichon - I hope this doesn't creep you out, but I really have a girl crush on you!!!!

Here's hoping my weight training and cardio gets me in half as good a shape as you!!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

sbelle said:


> *BL* -- you look gorgeous as usual!  You could be wearing a paper bag and look great!



LOL.  Hardly, you should see me today.   I do clean up pretty well though even if it does take me two hours.  




kroquet said:


> Bichon - I hope this doesn't creep you out, but I really have a girl crush on you!!!!
> 
> Here's hoping my weight training and cardio gets me in half as good a shape as you!!!



Creep me out??????  Never........

You go girl, I'm waiting for you.


----------



## sngsk

Love casual fridays- large copper rame veneta


----------



## More bags

You and your bag look gorgeous!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Love your Copper Rame on you!


----------



## aaa_1188

Oh... I am late on the lift shot..... sngsk, love the bag the outfit and the clic clac....oh the those gorgeous looking shoes


----------



## BagLovingMom

Ooooh I miss my copper rame! *sngsk* you look  great!


----------



## LittleH

*sngsk*, you look gorgeous! Way to rock casual fridays!


----------



## sngsk

Thank you for your lovely compliments *More bags*, *Bichon Lover*, *aaa_1188*, *BagLovingMom* & *LittleH*!


----------



## Grandmommie

BL- Love your whole outfit.....you are a doll..


----------



## Mousse

12 noon today in San Francisco. Post St. at Kearny at the "First Dig" for an east coast based financial services company that uses orange in their branding. (Don't want to mention company names.) You - large nero basket. Me, my brand new large nero belly on her 3rd excursion. We chatted about how our DHs are supportive of our BV love and you shared that you have the belly in "brown". Great taste girlfriend.


----------



## Grandmommie

Copper rame is a beauty!


----------



## zjajkj

*sngsk*, nice.


----------



## Bichon Lover

A beautiful day in the Bay Area!  79 and gorgeous!   Started out with my girlfriend at Nordstrom where I sported this outfit with my beloved Ottone Veneta.   Bought this pretty Roberto Cavalli dress.  I love love love the style and colors.  It had my name written all over it!   I can't wait to wear it next week if our beautiful weather holds up.

We then went across the street to Santana Row where we sat outside and enjoyed a Margarita and some guacamole for a couple hours while talking about mindless frivolous things and people and dog watching.  It was was the perfect day. 

Tried on my dress again when I got home to make sure I liked it as much as I did in the store which I did and took a couple pics just because........






Guess I need to clean my mirror.


----------



## sngsk

Woah *BL* I love love love your wardrobe! 

That ottone veneta is tdf and so is that dress! You look like absolute perfection.


----------



## mmbags

BL you have the most amazing outfits and BVs.  Love the dress on you and the color is perfect!


----------



## aaa_1188

Drop dead gorgeous!!!


----------



## wt880014

Bichon Lover said:


> A beautiful day in the Bay Area! 79 and gorgeous! Started out with my girlfriend at Nordstrom where I sported this outfit with my beloved Ottone Veneta.  Bought this pretty Roberto Cavalli dress. I love love love the style and colors. It had my name written all over it! I can't wait to wear it next week if our beautiful weather holds up.
> 
> We then went across the street to Santana Row where we sat outside and enjoyed a Margarita and some guacamole for a couple hours while talking about mindless frivolous things and people and dog watching. It was was the perfect day.
> 
> Tried on my dress again when I got home to make sure I liked it as much as I did in the store which I did and took a couple pics just because........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I need to clean my mirror.


 
Ahhh *BL*! Living the Life of Riley! The dress is gorgeous! I really love the neckline. Me thinks I need a dress with a neckline like that!


----------



## spendalot

Whatta dress! I can see why you love it. Color is great. 

Btw, I think this must have been asked before, so pardon me... Do you work out alot? You look so good!


----------



## liquid_room

BL

You look amazing! I love your style!



Bichon Lover said:


> A beautiful day in the Bay Area! 79 and gorgeous! Started out with my girlfriend at Nordstrom where I sported this outfit with my beloved Ottone Veneta.  Bought this pretty Roberto Cavalli dress. I love love love the style and colors. It had my name written all over it! I can't wait to wear it next week if our beautiful weather holds up.
> 
> We then went across the street to Santana Row where we sat outside and enjoyed a Margarita and some guacamole for a couple hours while talking about mindless frivolous things and people and dog watching. It was was the perfect day.
> 
> Tried on my dress again when I got home to make sure I liked it as much as I did in the store which I did and took a couple pics just because........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I need to clean my mirror.


----------



## Grandmommie

BL the dress is TDF and sounds like a wonderful day.


----------



## Bichon Lover

You girls are all too kind. I AM so excited about this dress though.  I feel really good in it and it feels like I'm wearing a nightie, so comfortable.  I'll be able to dress it up or down so it'll be versatile. Can't wait to wear it. 

*Spendalot* I work out an average of 8-10 hours a week. A combination of walking, weights, rowing, squats, bicycle crunches and push ups. The years keep flying by (53 in a little over a week) and I'm not going down without a fight. Today was an easy day since I was out living the life of Riley  and I just walked 4 miles with my honey this evening. It was so nice, 74 at sunset and the clouds turned pink over the velvety green mountains. I could have walked forever. Wish every night could be like tonight. 

Tomorrow a heavy workout since I'm home with the old dog while the young one (15) gets her teeth cleaned which will cost as much as the dress I bought today.


----------



## bags4fun

Sounds like heaven to me!  I love love love your new dress!  Gorgeous!


----------



## dwebb

I love the dress.  Looks pretty on you. Grown and Sexy. Ooh La La.


----------



## dwebb

I know about them squats.  They do wonders for thighs, hips, and legs.  My DH started me on squats last year and I definitely see the results and love them.  I get so many compliments about how I look and how toned my legs, glutes, and etc. look.  You look fabulous.



Bichon Lover said:


> You girls are all too kind. I AM so excited
> about this dress though. I feel really good in it and it feels like I'm wearing a nightie, so comfortable. I'll be able to dress it up or down so it'll be versatile. Can't wait to wear it.
> 
> *Spendalot* I work out an average of 8-10 hours a week. A combination of walking, weights, rowing, squats, bicycle crunches and push ups. The years keep flying by (53 in a little over a week) and I'm not going down without a fight. Today was an easy day since I was out living the life of Riley  and I just walked 4 miles with my honey this evening. It was so nice, 74 at sunset and the clouds turned pink over the velvety green mountains. I could have walked forever. Wish every night could be like tonight.
> 
> Tomorrow a heavy workout since I'm home with the old dog while the young one (15) gets her teeth cleaned which will cost as much as the dress I bought today.


----------



## spendalot

Bichon Lover said:


> *Spendalot* I work out an average of 8-10 hours a week. A combination of walking, weights, rowing, squats, bicycle crunches and push ups. The years keep flying by (53 in a little over a week) and I'm not going down without a fight. Today was an easy day since I was out living the life of Riley  and I just walked 4 miles with my honey this evening. It was so nice, 74 at sunset and the clouds turned pink over the velvety green mountains. I could have walked forever. Wish every night could be like tonight.
> 
> Tomorrow a heavy workout since I'm home with the old dog while the young one (15) gets her teeth cleaned which will cost as much as the dress I bought today.



Wow! Can I say RESPECT?! U've inspired me to do more. Gonna go for Zumba more often now. My fitness level is in the pits. I always tell my friends, I have a body of a 70 yr old. That's twice my real age  

Your walk sounds so romantic! I love walking too. And like you, if the place and weather is right, I could walk forever.

That's really  When I get my teeth cleaned, I go to the cheapest place I can find LOL.


----------



## jmcadon

Bichon Lover said:


> You girls are all too kind. I AM so excited about this dress though. I feel really good in it and it feels like I'm wearing a nightie, so comfortable. I'll be able to dress it up or down so it'll be versatile. Can't wait to wear it.
> 
> *Spendalot* I work out an average of 8-10 hours a week. A combination of walking, weights, rowing, squats, bicycle crunches and push ups. The years keep flying by (53 in a little over a week) and I'm not going down without a fight. Today was an easy day since I was out living the life of Riley  and I just walked 4 miles with my honey this evening. It was so nice, 74 at sunset and the clouds turned pink over the velvety green mountains. I could have walked forever. Wish every night could be like tonight.
> 
> Tomorrow a heavy workout since I'm home with the old dog while the young one (15) gets her teeth cleaned which will cost as much as the dress I bought today.


 The dress is TDF...I am a huge Cavalli fan .  You got me...I only do about 7 hrs a week, but about the same routine with a little Yoga and Tai Chi thrown in.  The weather here was about the same...don't you just love it! I watched the sun go down over Mt Diablo from our front yard, simply stunning!  I wish I had your Veneta instead of my Sloane in the Ottone color (if I say that enough times maybe you will trade with me )


----------



## Lharding

BL - Love your new dress!


----------



## sbelle

BL-- love your new dress!  And since I love jewelry I have to ask-- is that a Roberto Coin bracelet?


----------



## LT bag lady

BL, my dds are big fans of yours!   LOVE the dress, I'm a big fan of Robert Cavalli's.


----------



## Longchamp

*Bichon Lover*,  someone should hire you as a model.  Always look so good.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thanks again.  

*dwebb*  yes, squats are KING!

*sbelle*  yes, that is Roberto Coin and the earrings match.  My signature bracelet.

*LT*  tell your daughters I'm a fan of theirs.  They're so cute.  

*jmcadon*  I WISH you could walk with me.  :kiss:


----------



## NicAddict

Yours truly and a Matita Campana (and BV sunglasses)







Gosh, 2 days of eating all the wrong things, I look like I gained so much weight... arghhh *BL*, help! I need your exercise regimen now!!


----------



## sbelle

^you look great to me!


----------



## Lharding

NicAddict said:


> Yours truly and a Matita Campana (and BV sunglasses)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, 2 days of eating all the wrong things, I look like I gained so much weight... arghhh *BL*, help! I need your exercise regimen now!!



Love your look!


----------



## Bichon Lover

_*Nic*_. You look fantastic!  Don't panic, just go back to what you were doing and you'll be fine in a few days. We all fall off the wagon once in a while and that's the way it's supposed to be. We cant be perfect all the time. A life without splurges isn't worth living. . I'm splurging myself today.


----------



## Grandmommie

Love the pic, *Nic*....*BL* has great advice....


----------



## mmbags

Great pose, love the photo.


----------



## LT bag lady

*Nic*, you look great!  Totally agree with *BL*.  The Campana looks great in action!


----------



## spendalot

I love a good BV in action outdoor shot and this is a Great one.


----------



## doloresmia

nic great to see you posting... you look fab!


----------



## NicAddict

Thank you all lovely ladies... It was a wonderful day with great weather and greasy burgers/fries  I just had to indulge 'a little'...

*BL*, splurging is fine, I have done it before but not as I have for the past 4 days... and it is taking its toll . 

Planning to survive mostly on water, espresso and cigarettes for the next few days to get back on track and lose the remaining 20lbs!:ninja:


----------



## doreenjoy

Nic, you look absolutely gorgeous! 

Oh and the bag's nice, too.


----------



## NicAddict

doreenjoy said:


> Nic, you look absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> Oh and the bag's nice, too.



Thank you Doreen, at least it is a minor improvement from when you last saw me


----------



## sunshine69

I love action shots! I like being able to put a face to a name.  Nic you are very lovely (I hated to hear about your wallet, just made me sick to hear about the loss of such a beautiful piece).


----------



## liquid_room

Nic

Love the bag and those cheekbones!


----------



## annie9999

*nic* love the campana.  you look great.


----------



## zooba

Nic you look great.  Don't be so hard on yourself and at least have some protein with the espresso.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

*sngsk*,* BL *and *NicAddict* - love your action pictures!  You all look so stylish


----------



## zjajkj

*NicAddict*, love the candid shot!


----------



## zjajkj

*Bichon Lover*&#65292; the dress is beautiful (nice color). 
I like the way your hair is bun up, very classy..


----------



## jmcadon

Longchamp said:


> *Bichon Lover*, someone should hire you as a model. Always look so good.


 Ha Ha...someone tried to.  *BL *and I were walking through a Mall a few months ago and a guy came up and asked if we were his models!


----------



## kat99

I posted this over in wardrobe but me with my old ball bag (have had this for over 5 years I think?)


----------



## doreenjoy

You look great, Kat! 

I love the Ball bag. The "New Ball" was my first big BV bag.


----------



## zjajkj

*kat99*, looking so cool


----------



## NicAddict

There is a lilac Baby bag in here somewhere


----------



## zjajkj

*NicAddict*, you look so chic!


----------



## Compass Rose

Love it!!!!!  NicAddict, you rock!


----------



## kat99

Thank you everybody!


----------



## NicAddict

My PO Barcelona is finally seeing some action again


----------



## Lharding

NicAddict said:


> My PO Barcelona is finally seeing some action again



You look really pretty!


----------



## annie9999

NicAddict said:


> My PO Barcelona is finally seeing some action again


*nic*- you are looking really amazing.  you can't want to lose any more weight?


----------



## ap.

NicAddict said:


> My PO Barcelona is finally seeing some action again




oh, what i would give to be tall and slim like you.


----------



## Love Of My Life

NicAddict said:


> My PO Barcelona is finally seeing some action again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]


----------



## zjajkj

NicAddict said:


> My PO Barcelona is finally seeing some action again


 
Very pretty!


----------



## pinkiepizel

NicAddict said:


> My PO Barcelona is finally seeing some action again



Smoking HOT!


----------



## monilove

The picture of the BV Roma is rocking a great color!


----------



## mustangsammy

Me with my BV clutch before going to see Cats the musical this weekend.


----------



## BagLovingMom

^^^Fab


----------



## BgaHolic

Love the entire ensemble!


----------



## Compass Rose

What a great look!


----------



## zjajkj

mustangsammy said:


> Me with my BV clutch before going to see Cats the musical this weekend.


 
great pics


----------



## mustangsammy

Thank you very much for the compliments!!


----------



## gtvicky

Here's my photo with my large Veneta Parma taken indoor


----------



## gtvicky

And taken outdoor, under the strong summer sun


----------



## pm0964

Beautiful pics! 


gtvicky said:


> And taken outdoor, under the strong summer sun


----------



## sngsk

Parma is such a pretty purple! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## gtvicky

My maxi tiger veneta - same color as our mini schnauzer. Love both


----------



## couturequeen

*gtvicky*, I don't think I've seen the Parma in action before. Gorgeous shade. And that maxi tiger looks great on you!


----------



## Niar

@gtvicky, what a lovely bag  Great picture!


----------



## Niar

gtvicky said:


> And taken outdoor, under the strong summer sun


Gorgeous picture, gtvicky!


----------



## zjajkj

gtvicky said:


> My maxi tiger veneta - same color as our mini schnauzer. Love both


 
nice


----------



## gtvicky

Hi, here's my first ever BV, the orange large Veneta. Since I've acquired this beauty, it has always been uphill with BV.


----------



## BgaHolic

*gtvicky* - That bag looks great on you and I love the color!!


----------



## Stephanie S

mustangsammy said:


> Me with my BV clutch before going to see Cats the musical this weekend.


i love ur style mustangsammy!!!! so chic yet edgy and elegant :urock:


----------



## liquid_room

gtvicky said:


> And taken outdoor, under the strong summer sun



oh my goodness what a beautiful color!!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Love you and all your bags *gtvicky*.  We're bag twins with the maxi tiger Veneta.


----------



## gtvicky

Bichon Lover said:


> Love you and all your bags *gtvicky*. We're bag twins with the maxi tiger Veneta.


 
Hi *BL*, thanks. You're my idol. When I bought this, I had to make a reference first on your photo wearing this. You look very nice. I like your bags and your style.


----------



## gtvicky

*pm0964, sngsk, couturequeen*, thanks for your compliments. Yes, the parma is a very pretty color. It has a characteristic powdery element to its violet color. This bag has been used a lot so its slouchy now but the smell is still the typical leather BV smell. It doesn't smell old.

*Niar, disintegrity, BagHolic, liquid_room*, thanks for the wonderful comments. I have just been lurking around the other ladies' collections here at the forum and it's only now that I start to be active again.


----------



## zjajkj

gtvicky said:


> Hi, here's my first ever BV, the orange large Veneta. Since I've acquired this beauty, it has always been uphill with BV.


 
the orange really pops


----------



## Niar

gtvicky said:


> Hi, here's my first ever BV, the orange large Veneta. Since I've acquired this beauty, it has always been uphill with BV.


:coolpics: Love the orange color!


----------



## gtvicky

Thanks ladies. Will post more action shots. The flagship color is next - ebano.


----------



## gtvicky

According to the SAs at BV boutique in Florence, ebano is their signature color. Here are photos of my ebano large Veneta and matching shoes.


----------



## Niar

gtvicky said:


> According to the SAs at BV boutique in Florence, ebano is their signature color. Here are photos of my ebano large Veneta and matching shoes.


Love the Ebano color, love your outfit, love the shoes, and love the glasses as well! Tres chic :urock:


----------



## bagdoll

I'm in love with the orange color also..


----------



## gtvicky

Niar said:


> Love the Ebano color, love your outfit, love the shoes, and love the glasses as well! Tres chic :urock:


Thanks Niar, the glasses are YSL but I don't use so often. They're not so tight on my face. My flat nose can't hold them. You know, I'm Asian. LOL


----------



## Niar

gtvicky said:


> Thanks Niar, the glasses are YSL but I don't use so often. They're not so tight on my face. My flat nose can't hold them. You know, I'm Asian. LOL


Looking forward to see more gorgeous pictures of you and your BVs, gtvicky


----------



## zjajkj

gtvicky said:


> According to the SAs at BV boutique in Florence, ebano is their signature color. Here are photos of my ebano large Veneta and matching shoes.


 
I love the color too. Classic


----------



## mustangsammy

Stephanie S said:


> i love ur style mustangsammy!!!! so chic yet edgy and elegant :urock:



Thank you!


----------



## gtvicky

I love the structure and size of this bag.


----------



## liquid_room

gtvicky

love yr bag and boots! and i think we need a family shot of your BVs...



gtvicky said:


> I love the structure and size of this bag.


----------



## gtvicky

liquid_room said:


> gtvicky
> 
> love yr bag and boots! and i think we need a family shot of your BVs...


 
Thanks liquid_room. The boots are Ferragamo. I'll post my BV family in BV collections thread. I have a new thread at Your Bag Showcase "gtvicky's beloved collection". I'm still working on it as I am a busy working mom so it takes time.


----------



## Londonka

Lovely white BV!
Is it a X-mas tree still in your house? )


----------



## zjajkj

gtvicky said:


> I love the structure and size of this bag.


 
nice color


----------



## couturequeen

Took the pillow hobo out for a spin this weekend.


----------



## zjajkj

couturequeen said:


> Took the pillow hobo out for a spin this weekend.


 
nice


----------



## spendalot

I hardly post here. But can't resist this pic of me and my peltro cabat strolling in Yountville, Napa Valley.


----------



## Grandmommie

spendalot said:


> I hardly post here. But can't resist this pic of me and my peltro cabat strolling in Yountville, Napa Valley.




It looks marvelous...You waited a long time for that baby....I am still waiting for my HG bag....Enjoy!


----------



## wt880014

*Spendalot* your Peltro Cabat is beautiful! 

*Grandmommie* you have that gorgeous croc veneta!! Now what could be your HG bag??


----------



## Grandmommie

My HG bag is a Mini Ottone....but the Croc Veneta is GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spendalot

Grandmommie said:


> It looks marvelous...You waited a long time for that baby....I am still waiting for my HG bag....Enjoy!



Thanks. Maybe you should make a trip to HK since TDL has uncovered so many treasures there!


----------



## mdlcal28

I was wondering the same thing Grandmommie! You have CROC and it ROCKS!


----------



## Mousse

spendalot said:


> I hardly post here. But can't resist this pic of me and my peltro cabat strolling in Yountville, Napa Valley.


Nice action shot in Yountville. We love Yountville. 'Spent our first "wedded" night in Yountville too many years ago to mention. Have you dined at Bistro Jeanty? It feels like Paris. Our favorites are Bouchon and Ad Hoc. Napa, Valley is our destination every year for my B Day. Napa never grows old nor do I in spirit.


----------



## spendalot

Mousse said:


> Nice action shot in Yountville. We love Yountville. 'Spent our first "wedded" night in Yountville too many years ago to mention. Have you dined at Bistro Jeanty? It feels like Paris. Our favorites are Bouchon and Ad Hoc. Napa, Valley is our destination every year for my B Day. Napa never grows old nor do I in spirit.



I love Napa too! If I could run an Inn or B&B there, it would be my wish come true.

We dined at Bistro Jeanty and Bouchon. Great meals on both occasion. One of the best meals I had since coming to the States. Will definitely go back soon and visit Ad Hoc


----------



## zjajkj

spendalot said:


> I hardly post here. But can't resist this pic of me and my peltro cabat strolling in Yountville, Napa Valley.


 
so nice


----------



## gtvicky

spendalot said:


> I hardly post here. But can't resist this pic of me and my peltro cabat strolling in Yountville, Napa Valley.


 
Spendalot, Nice bag and nice photo. You look amazing. Your bag matches your outfit.


----------



## gtvicky

couturequeen said:


> Took the pillow hobo out for a spin this weekend.


 
Couturequeen, you look great. I like your bag.


----------



## spendalot

Thank you *wt880014* and *dinitegrity*.

*gtvicky*, thank you and I enjoyed your photos too. Keep them coming!


----------



## TankerToad

Cervo Hobo
Happy Summer to me!


----------



## Grandmommie

*TankerToad*-love that white Cervo!!!!


----------



## TankerToad

Grandmommie said:


> *TankerToad*-love that white Cervo!!!!


Thanks, dear. Nothing say summer like a WHITE bag. Have been dancing around this one for ages. Delighted to have brought this home.


----------



## zjajkj

TankerToad said:


> Cervo Hobo
> Happy Summer to me!



nice so summery


----------



## gtvicky

*TankerToad*, nice crisp white bag. So summery. Love your modelling post.


----------



## gtvicky

I have another poudre, my cocker.


----------



## gtvicky

Here's my Orange Bowler. I love the size and style of this bag. I love bling bling bags and the chain of this is so unique.


----------



## bags4fun

Love your orange bowler *gtvicky*!


----------



## wt880014

^^Me too!


----------



## gtvicky

This is one of my favorite bags. It's so cute and handy.


----------



## gtvicky

gtvicky said:


> This is one of my favorite bags. It's so cute and handy.


 
The modelling pic:


----------



## Bichon Lover

Wow, that graffiti is spectacular!


----------



## zjajkj

gtvicky said:


> I have another poudre, my cocker.


 
looking good


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Went out with the girls last night and took my Lg. Orchid Veneta.


----------



## mustangsammy

Me with my BV hobo in SF this past weekend


----------



## doreenjoy

You look great, Mustang! And that's one of my favorite areas in SF.


----------



## doreenjoy

Scoobie's Mama & GT, I love the colors of your bags. So summery.


----------



## zjajkj

scoobiesmomma said:


> Went out with the girls last night and took my Lg. Orchid Veneta.



nice color


----------



## zjajkj

mustangsammy said:


> Me with my BV hobo in SF this past weekend



looking good


----------



## mustangsammy

thank you for the compliments!


----------



## kat99

My super old ball bag - still one of my faves and so comfortable! From my blog:


----------



## scoobiesmomma

^^ You look great *kat99*! Love the bag and your dress!


----------



## simp

kat99 said:


> My super old ball bag - still one of my faves and so comfortable! From my blog:



U look very pretty. Hope to see more photos from you soon. It is really amazing how versatile the ball fits into the clothing we wear. Love it.


----------



## zjajkj

kat99 said:


> My super old ball bag - still one of my faves and so comfortable! From my blog:


 
looking so great


----------



## kat99

dinitegrity said:


> looking so great





simp said:


> U look very pretty. Hope to see more photos from you soon. It is really amazing how versatile the ball fits into the clothing we wear. Love it.





scoobiesmomma said:


> ^^ You look great *kat99*! Love the bag and your dress!



Thank you so much! I love BV


----------



## paepaega

These have been posted in another threat. However, I wanna share it here too.

BV medium nero campana
Dress Topshop
Belt Uniqlo (Japanese brand)
Shoes local shop but made from real ostrich leather in unbelievable price (aroun 75 US$)


----------



## liquid_room

kat99 said:


> My super old ball bag - still one of my faves and so comfortable! From my blog:



u look lovely and so does yr bag!! BV is timeless!


----------



## liquid_room

paepaega said:


> These have been posted in another threat. However, I wanna share it here too.
> 
> BV medium nero campana
> Dress Topshop
> Belt Uniqlo (Japanese brand)
> Shoes local shop but made from real ostrich leather in unbelievable price (aroun 75 US$)



that's a lovely look! how do u find the med campana? i am contemplating a large one cos the med size seems too small for my needs.  it looks v good on u tho!


----------



## paepaega

liquid_room said:


> that's a lovely look! how do u find the med campana? i am contemplating a large one cos the med size seems too small for my needs.  it looks v good on u tho!



It holds a lot because it's open. If I have to compare between medium campana and medium belly veneta (which I have both) I would say medium campana holds tons more because the bottom of the bag is very wide. But if you put a lot in it, the magnetic closure will not work. 

I've considered large campana too. However, I have already had large belly veneta in ebano. If I buy large nero campana, they'll be too much alike.


----------



## liquid_room

paepaega said:


> It holds a lot because it's open. If I have to compare between medium campana and medium belly veneta (which I have both) I would say medium campana holds tons more because the bottom of the bag is very wide. But if you put a lot in it, the magnetic closure will not work.
> 
> I've considered large campana too. However, I have already had large belly veneta in ebano. If I buy large nero campana, they'll be too much alike.



thanks for your feedback! all my bags are either large or maxi size.  i recently got my first med veneta and it is a bit small. i am still a big bag lover at the end of the day.  but the med campana truly looks lovely.


----------



## paepaega

I'm still carrying my medium campana. 
More casual day.











I don't know if anyone has the same problem with medium campana. I feel like the belt inside the bag interfere with the magnetic closure. So I use hair elastics to extend it. Now I can close my bag easier.


----------



## BgaHolic

You're so pretty and that bag fits you like a glove.  Interesting about the closure!   I think I once read *Bichon Lover *mentioning that.  I wonder if it's just in the medium and if it only is the case when the bag is fully filled.


----------



## zjajkj

paepaega said:


> I'm still carrying my medium campana.
> More casual day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if anyone has the same problem with medium campana. I feel like the belt inside the bag interfere with the magnetic closure. So I use hair elastics to extend it. Now I can close my bag easier.


 
nice


----------



## zjajkj

paepaega said:


> These have been posted in another threat. However, I wanna share it here too.
> 
> BV medium nero campana
> Dress Topshop
> Belt Uniqlo (Japanese brand)
> Shoes local shop but made from real ostrich leather in unbelievable price (aroun 75 US$)


 
shoes is a deal!


----------



## Shela Bella




----------



## couturequeen

Out and about with the Illusion tote.


----------



## Baggiana

^gorgeous tote, couturequeen!!! one of my all time favorites!!! Looks wonderful on you!  Is this one more gold (platino ossidato) or more silvery (peltro ossidato)?... BV makes the most spectacular metallics!!!


----------



## couturequeen

Thanks, *Baggiana*. It's more gold (platino).


----------



## zjajkj

couturequeen said:


> Out and about with the Illusion tote.


love the 2nd pic on your dress style


----------



## zjajkj

Shela Bella said:


>


 
love her CL shoes


----------



## fuzkittie

my BV milk cervo tote!


----------



## ap.

fuzkittie said:


> my BV milk cervo tote!



great pix!  i'm interested in this bag so i hope you don't mind answering a few questions:  how do you like the bag?  what is the interior like?  do you wear this on the shoulder?


----------



## fuzkittie

apey_grapey said:


> great pix!  i'm interested in this bag so i hope you don't mind answering a few questions:  how do you like the bag?  what is the interior like?  do you wear this on the shoulder?



i loooove the bag!! i love how its buttery soft, the woven details are very minimalistic, and the expandable design is just awesome. the inside is lined with tan suede and has a small pocket. yes i do wear it on the shoulder an it fits perfectly.


----------



## pm0964

beautiful pics!  Love the handbag as well as your shoes!




fuzkittie said:


> my BV milk cervo tote!


----------



## spendalot

*couturequeen*. THAT is one gorgeous bag on you! And I love love love your style!


----------



## lilobubbletea

fuzkittie said:


> my BV milk cervo tote!




Fuzkittie! You look great! I love your style  I follow you on Youtube all the time.


----------



## mnl

Took out the Truffle Cervo Loop Hobo today - i almost forgot about this bag.  i didn't realize how closely it matched BV Ebano slides (DSW score last summer) 

(i've had to shop my closet lately until my ban is over :ban: )


----------



## paepaega

I'm STILL carrying my black medium campana. I have been using it everyday for a month now! It's the best everyday bag I've ever had. You can either dress up or down. I highly recommend anybody it to whoever looking for the most versatile bag. You'll never regret!


----------



## bags4fun

*paepaega*, you look adorable in your black and white!


----------



## simp

paepaega said:


> I'm STILL carrying my black medium campana. I have been using it everyday for a month now! It's the best everyday bag I've ever had. You can either dress up or down. I highly recommend anybody it to whoever looking for the most versatile bag. You'll never regret!


Very pretty


----------



## More bags

paepaega said:


> I'm STILL carrying my black medium campana. I have been using it everyday for a month now! It's the best everyday bag I've ever had. You can either dress up or down. I highly recommend anybody it to whoever looking for the most versatile bag. You'll never regret!


 

Great pic - what a wonderful endorsement of this bag!


----------



## ZFashionBlog

Some "action pics" with BV bags from last year and this Spring/Summer.

Starting with my latest addition, the Moon Cabat!


----------



## zjajkj

ZFashionBlog said:


> Some "action pics" with BV bags from last year and this Spring/Summer.
> 
> Starting with my latest addition, the Moon Cabat!


 
nice pic


----------



## zjajkj

fuzkittie said:


> my BV milk cervo tote!


 
gorgeous


----------



## zjajkj

mnl said:


> Took out the Truffle Cervo Loop Hobo today - i almost forgot about this bag. i didn't realize how closely it matched BV Ebano slides (DSW score last summer)
> 
> (i've had to shop my closet lately until my ban is over :ban: )


 look good


----------



## zjajkj

paepaega said:


> I'm STILL carrying my black medium campana. I have been using it everyday for a month now! It's the best everyday bag I've ever had. You can either dress up or down. I highly recommend anybody it to whoever looking for the most versatile bag. You'll never regret!


 
pretty


----------



## alisa2000

new love


----------



## kat99

From my blog, with one of my fave bags - the old ball bag:


----------



## LT bag lady

ZFashionBlog said:


> Some "action pics" with BV bags from last year and this Spring/Summer.
> 
> Starting with my latest addition, the Moon Cabat!


*ZFashionBlog*, you should be doing ads for BV!,  You have a great sense of style, love every look!


----------



## zjajkj

kat99 said:


> From my blog, with one of my fave bags - the old ball bag:



lovely!!


----------



## alisa2000

kat99, U look very pretty!


----------



## spendalot

At Domaine Chandon, Yountville. Large belly veneta in Paille.


----------



## pm0964

Beautiful pic - it is obvious that you are really enjoying the day!



spendalot said:


> At Domaine Chandon, Yountville. Large belly veneta in Paille.


----------



## spendalot

pm0964 said:


> Beautiful pic - it is obvious that you are really enjoying the day!



Thank you. It was a beautiful day in a gorgeous place


----------



## Baggiana

spendalot said:


> At Domaine Chandon, Yountville. Large belly veneta in Paille.



and in the company of a real heart breaker!!! lucky you!... can't imagine anything better!


----------



## LT bag lady

alisa2000 said:


> new love


* Alisa2000*, beautiful clutch!!! I've had my eye on that bag for a long time!


----------



## LT bag lady

kat99 said:


> From my blog, with one of my fave bags - the old ball bag:


Great classic!  Looks great on you!



spendalot said:


> At Domaine Chandon, Yountville. Large belly veneta in Paille.


Perfect Summer bag!  The wee fella is adorable!


----------



## spendalot

Baggiana said:


> and in the company of a real heart breaker!!! lucky you!... can't imagine anything better!






LT bag lady said:


> Perfect Summer bag!  The wee fella is adorable!



Thank you ladies  He's the love of my life.


----------



## zjajkj

spendalot said:


> At Domaine Chandon, Yountville. Large belly veneta in Paille.


 
Nice pic


----------



## Grandmommie

Great pics everyone....YOU do BV proud....Spendalot your little man is darling...they grow up and are still very special...


----------



## alisa2000

LT bag lady said:


> * Alisa2000*, beautiful clutch!!! I've had my eye on that bag for a long time!



Thank you! Your Nero Mini & Glazed Croc tab wallet  is very beautiful


----------



## spendalot

Grandmommie said:


> Spendalot your little man is darling...they grow up and are still very special...



Thank you very much  I only hope that when they grow up, I'd still be special to them


----------



## NicAddict

Time to bring out the Fever again for a change...


----------



## BgaHolic

^^Beautiful pic, *Nic*!


----------



## annie9999

great pic *nic*- you and your cabat look fantastic.  love the fever cabat.  has it softened at all?


----------



## NicAddict

Thank you ladies.
No it has not softened at all, but then, I don't carry it often. It is still as stiff as it was when I bought it.


----------



## LittleH

Finally got round to taking my cabat out!!


----------



## indiaink

LittleH said:


> Finally got round to taking my cabat out!!


 
Love that color!  And what a _hot_ modeling pic!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## couturequeen

LittleH said:


> Finally got round to taking my cabat out!!



Love the look, and the bag of course! 

Very summery. Is that lagoon?


----------



## Grandmommie

*Nic*, you Cabat looks great and so do you....


----------



## pm0964

Gorgeous color!  Very nice pic


----------



## mnl

Tournabouni on the back of a tuk tuk in Chiangmai

http://


----------



## sbelle

There are some great pictures here!

*Nic* -- thanks for sharing (and stopping by!)  I have always loved that cabat (and often wish I had gotten a mini back when they were available!)

*mml*  --great action shot!

*LittleH*  -- I always love seeing a cabat pic!


----------



## couturequeen

mnl said:


> Tournabouni on the back of a tuk tuk in Chiangmai



Now *that* is an action shot!

Hope you are having a wonderful time.


----------



## chungwan

my first action pic


----------



## LittleH

couturequeen said:


> Love the look, and the bag of course!
> 
> Very summery. Is that lagoon?


 
Thanks!! Yes, it is my one and only cabat, in lagoon.


----------



## zjajkj

mnl said:


> Tournabouni on the back of a tuk tuk in Chiangmai
> 
> http://[IMG]http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l601/mnledesma/eae4f6f6.jpg[/IMG]


 
love this action shot


----------



## Grandmommie

Trying to get a good picture of the TOPAZ hobo, so ya'll can see how pretty the color is..My DD does not like the color at all..but I LOVE IT!


----------



## couturequeen

Grandmommie said:


> Trying to get a good picture of the TOPAZ hobo, so ya'll can see how pretty the color is..My DD does not like the color at all..but I LOVE IT!



You can definitely see why it is a jewel tone in this shot. Beautiful!


----------



## spendalot

mnl said:


> Tournabouni on the back of a tuk tuk in Chiangmai
> 
> http://



It's perfect! Such a fun action shot.


----------



## spendalot

Grandmommie said:


> Trying to get a good picture of the TOPAZ hobo, so ya'll can see how pretty the color is..My DD does not like the color at all..but I LOVE IT!



You look good!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Man, I love me some good action shots.    Thank you.


----------



## cabochon

Grandmommie said:


> Trying to get a good picture of the TOPAZ hobo, so ya'll can see how pretty the color is..My DD does not like the color at all..but I LOVE IT!


 

I like the aquilone in this color and treatment...has a vaguely western-ey vibe to it...somewhat of a dark palomino/yellow buckskin color.


----------



## indiaink

Grandmommie said:


> Trying to get a good picture of the TOPAZ hobo, so ya'll can see how pretty the color is..My DD does not like the color at all..but I LOVE IT!


 
GAWD, I love this!  Andy you too, you're so cute!!!


----------



## Grandmommie

Some pictures are meant to be left small...lol..*cabochon* your description is right on...it is a dark mustard color..I carried her today (even though is is 104) and loved her...super soft and so comfortable on your shoulder


----------



## pm0964

Love the Topaz hobo- your action shot with the greenery and red chairs really lets the color shine!  Beautiful


----------



## Bichon Lover

My Ottone Veneta went out to dinner last night with my push present, the coral necklace. 

Don't know what that weird expression on my face means


----------



## grietje

Bichon Lover said:


> My Ottone Veneta went out to dinner last night with my push present, the coral necklace.


 
Weird expression or not, that is a terrific outfit. You look fabulous!


----------



## LittleH

You look great *Bichon Lover*!


----------



## Grandmommie

You look great BL and so does that OTTONE VENETA. coral necklace pretty good too!!


----------



## pm0964

You look fabulous - and so does the your Ottone Veneta!


----------



## annie9999

*grandmommie* and *bl*- great action shots.  thanks for posting them.


----------



## fuzkittie

again


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Fantastic action shots everyone  

*littleH* - that cabat is making me drool - beautiful color! * mnl *- cool picture - one of the coolest pics posted here imo! *chungwan* - your veneta looks so soft & yummy!  *NicAddict* - your cabat looks wonderful on you;  *Grandmommie* - you are far too young to have the ID "grandmommie"!  Love your style,* fuzzkittie*;* BL *- you could be a BV model on the runway!


----------



## lovingmylifeatl

Bichon Lover said:


> My Ottone Veneta went out to dinner last night with my push present, the coral necklace.
> 
> Don't know what that weird expression on my face means


 LOVEEEE! Your Ottone veneta! It is really beautiful!!! WOW!


----------



## lovingmylifeatl

Grandmommie said:


> Trying to get a good picture of the TOPAZ hobo, so ya'll can see how pretty the color is..My DD does not like the color at all..but I LOVE IT!


 
The Resina is a great color! I loved the tote from SS10 with in the YOLK and Cigar.... I think it was the superlight! Yet, this collection I love the mixture with the snake skin and super soft leather! Congrats! You chose the perfect bag for this season!


----------



## lovingmylifeatl

NicAddict said:


> Time to bring out the Fever again for a change...


 
Love your cabat! Great pic!


----------



## chungwan

mini me (mini cabat) and I today.


----------



## annie9999

chungwan said:


> mini me (mini cabat) and I today.


love the mini.  looks great on you.  congratulations what a fantastic find.


----------



## Grandmommie

Love the mini!!!!!!!!


----------



## pm0964

Chungwan-love your new mini!!  Looks great on you.


----------



## Compass Rose

Bichon Lover said:


> My Ottone Veneta went out to dinner last night with my push present, the coral necklace.
> 
> Don't know what that weird expression on my face means


Love the entire look......especially the coral necklace with everything else!


----------



## jmcadon

Grandmommie said:


> Trying to get a good picture of the TOPAZ hobo, so ya'll can see how pretty the color is..My DD does not like the color at all..but I LOVE IT!


 Love the color...and I love your back yard!


----------



## zooba

Gorgeous photos- love them


----------



## jmcadon

Bichon Lover said:


> My Ottone Veneta went out to dinner last night with my push present, the coral necklace.
> 
> Don't know what that weird expression on my face means


 Is that an Ann Fontaigne blouse? You look hawt!


----------



## zjajkj

Bichon Lover said:


> My Ottone Veneta went out to dinner last night with my push present, the coral necklace.
> 
> Don't know what that weird expression on my face means



you look so smartly wear.. And PS: Love your ring (the one on your middle finger where you are holding the camera)!!!


----------



## zjajkj

fuzkittie said:


> again



nice pics


----------



## zjajkj

chungwan said:


> my first action pic



love the color


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thanks girls.  



jmcadon said:


> Is that an Ann Fontaigne blouse? You look hawt!



Yes girlfriend, good eye.  It is Anne Fontaine.


----------



## mnl

Tournabouni went on another adventure  - turnabouni on the back of a longtail boat in Ao Nang


----------



## zjajkj

mnl said:


> Tournabouni went on another adventure  - turnabouni on the back of a longtail boat in Ao Nang



so natural view!


----------



## spendalot

mnl said:


> Tournabouni went on another adventure  - turnabouni on the back of a longtail boat in Ao Nang



Your Tournabouni is such a "happening" bag  She's going places!


----------



## Grandmommie

That is one lucky BV bag!!!  she is seeing things and going places...enjoy..


----------



## bags4fun

mnl, you are so brave!!


----------



## mimoko




----------



## mustangsammy

A few pics from my blog. I'm standing next to some of our gigantic sunflowers!










Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Grandmommie

Great pic....


----------



## jmcadon

Bichon Lover said:


> Thanks girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes girlfriend, good eye. It is Anne Fontaine.


 Ha ha ha...you can tell I have the Montaigne on my mind...look how I spelled Fontaigne


----------



## indiaink

Gorgeous!  And what size is your Veneta?



mustangsammy said:


> A few pics from my blog. I'm standing next to some of our gigantic sunflowers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


----------



## zjajkj

mustangsammy said:


> A few pics from my blog. I'm standing next to some of our gigantic sunflowers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 
pretty!


----------



## BgaHolic

*Indiaink *~ I agree. Love everything about the photo.  I would guess the size is a medium but from where the bag hits her hips, I would change my mind and say large.  Am I right?


----------



## mustangsammy

Thank you for the compliments! I believe it's a medium sized hobo, I'm 5'8 + 2'' in those heels...


----------



## My Lisette

You look amazing. Great pic!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Great pics mustangsammy!


----------



## chungwan

mnl said:


> Tournabouni went on another adventure  - turnabouni on the back of a longtail boat in Ao Nang



what a beautiful red color. mind if I ask what is the name of this red? 
Thanks.


----------



## mnl

chungwan said:


> what a beautiful red color. mind if I ask what is the name of this red?
> Thanks.



Thanks!  It's called Uluru


----------



## chungwan

mnl said:


> Thanks!  It's called Uluru



Thanks! Does it look kind of brown-ish irl? In some pictures it kind of looks brown.


----------



## mnl

chungwan said:


> Thanks! Does it look kind of brown-ish irl? In some pictures it kind of looks brown.



Yes, it's kind of a cinnamon red color vs a bright red so it has a brownish tint


----------



## chungwan

mnl said:


> Yes, it's kind of a cinnamon red color vs a bright red so it has a brownish tint



Thanks. My search for the ultimate true red bag continues then.


----------



## BagEssence

This will be repeating but anyhow, tada....


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

Thanks for letting me share (from new suit review post on my blog today).

xoxo


----------



## pm0964

BagEssence said:


> This will be repeating but anyhow, tada....


 

BagEssence, loving your new BV clutch! Beautiful pic


----------



## BagEssence

*pm0964* Thank you.


----------



## BagEssence

LittleMsPerfect said:


> Thanks for letting me share (from new suit review post on my blog today).
> 
> xoxo



Loving this outfit and loving your blog


----------



## LT bag lady

Love the entire outfit & the Knot!!!!


----------



## couturequeen

Loving my pillow knot bag!


----------



## Longchamp

Love all.' LMP you are a sexy woman, look fantastic.


----------



## mrdimples

Out & about in my new loafers.


----------



## sbelle

mrdimples said:


> Out & about in my new loafers.




Love those loafers!!


----------



## bags4fun

Great loafers *mrdimples*!


----------



## krawford

mrdimples said:


> Out & about in my new loafers.


 
Okay, so that is my next purchase!!


----------



## Grandmommie

love your new loafers..I am wearing my sueded ones today..they are so comfy!!!


----------



## beatese

paepaega said:


> These have been posted in another threat. However, I wanna share it here too.
> 
> BV medium nero campana
> Dress Topshop
> Belt Uniqlo (Japanese brand)
> Shoes local shop but made from real ostrich leather in unbelievable price (aroun 75 US$)


 

You made me want a campana! Veneta Vs Campana~ how am I suppose to make up my mind?


----------



## krawford

Grandmommie said:


> love your new loafers..I am wearing my sueded ones today..they are so comfy!!!


 
Grandmommie, what color did you get?


----------



## Grandmommie

krawford said:


> Grandmommie, what color did you get?



Pewter...just love them...going to get some other colors..they are super comfy...


----------



## wt880014

mrdimples said:


> Out & about in my new loafers.


 
These are awesome *mrdimples*!!


----------



## paepaega

beatese said:


> You made me want a campana! Veneta Vs Campana~ how am I suppose to make up my mind?



Campana can hold more, but it's open. But, I wanna tell you this, since I've bought the nero medium campana, I could switch to other bags for only 2 days then I have to crawl back to the campana. It's my forever perfect everyday bag.


----------



## zjajkj

BagEssence said:


> This will be repeating but anyhow, tada....


 
love your dress~!


----------



## zjajkj

LittleMsPerfect said:


> Thanks for letting me share (from new suit review post on my blog today).
> 
> xoxo


 
very class


----------



## zjajkj

mrdimples said:


> Out & about in my new loafers.


 
cute shoes


----------



## zjajkj

couturequeen said:


> Loving my pillow knot bag!


 
nice


----------



## mustangsammy

mrdimples said:


> Out & about in my new loafers.


 
Those loafers are gorgeous! Especially paired with the red!


----------



## antakusuma

Large Nero Veneta..


----------



## doreenjoy

antakusuma said:


> Large Nero Veneta..


 
Lovely! I love how your outfit is more bright than the bag.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*FW11 Large Veneta - Fire Opal *

*Look 1 - Bohemian/Casual attire*
Not my usual kind of style... but I think the bag looks best with a boho-ish look, though it does go well with just about everything 
Reference:
Top - H&M
Skirt - Guess
Shoes - Charlotte Olympia












*Look 2 - Professional/Work attire*
Reference:
Top - H&M
Skirt - Mexx
Shoes - Manolo Blahnik


----------



## zjajkj

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *FW11 Large Veneta - Fire Opal *
> 
> *Look 1 - Bohemian/Casual attire*
> Not my usual kind of style... but I think the bag looks best with a boho-ish look, though it does go well with just about everything
> Reference:
> Top - H&M
> Skirt - Guess
> Shoes - Charlotte Olympia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Look 2 - Professional/Work attire*
> Reference:
> Top - H&M
> Skirt - Mexx
> Shoes - Manolo Blahnik


 
looking great with the popping color bag~


----------



## zjajkj

antakusuma said:


> Large Nero Veneta..


 
nice match~


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

dinitegrity said:


> looking great with the popping color bag~



thank you dinitegrity, I had some time yesterday to play around with my wardrobe and take overdue pix


----------



## Socute

if anyone know this wallet model. Please tell me. My husband gave me for our wedding anniversary.  He got it in London 2009. price 500 Pounds.


----------



## couturequeen

Socute said:
			
		

> if anyone know this wallet model. Please tell me. My husband gave me for our wedding anniversary.  He got it in London 2009. price 500 Pounds.



It's the french flap. Beautiful color!


----------



## Socute

couturequeen said:


> It's the french flap. Beautiful color!



thank you.


----------



## BgaHolic

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *FW11 Large Veneta - Fire Opal *
> 
> *Look 1 - Bohemian/Casual attire*
> Not my usual kind of style... but I think the bag looks best with a boho-ish look, though it does go well with just about everything
> Reference:
> Top - H&M
> Skirt - Guess
> Shoes - Charlotte Olympia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Look 2 - Professional/Work attire*
> Reference:
> Top - H&M
> Skirt - Mexx
> Shoes - Manolo Blahnik


You're absolutely stunning and could be a professional model! That large Veneta looks drop dead gorgeous! (Orange is my favorite color!) It's making me consider trying on a large Veneta again.  Enjoy and thanks for the pics! 
Note to *jburgh: *I wish you could post these pics in the reference thread for us when trying to make up our minds what size veneta to buy.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

BgaHolic said:


> You're absolutely stunning and could be a professional model! That large Veneta looks drop dead gorgeous! (Orange is my favorite color!) It's making me consider trying on a large Veneta again.  Enjoy and thanks for the pics!
> Note to *jburgh: *I wish you could post these pics in the reference thread for us when trying to make up our minds what size veneta to buy.



awww thank you BgaHolic!!! You're too kind! I tried to do some modeling as a child but failed miserably lol, then as I got older I just stopped growing... I'm only 5'2 
But yeah, I actually prefer the large over the medium despite being vertically challenged because I get to put more stuff in it without having to think or restrict myself too much, but the medium will be on my list to purchase for light days


----------



## paepaega

Just got my yellow baby today
Top: Zara
Jeans: Joe's
Scarf: Alice by Temperley Panthera scarf
Shoes: Bloch
Bag: BV (of course) sunset medium campana


----------



## BgaHolic

Wow! You really know how to rock the Compana! Gorgeous! Love the whole look!


----------



## Winterbaby

Here's my new Veneta at work with me today.


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## London 411

OMG!! Love your bag! 

Did you purposely wear that color polish to go with your smashing new bag? I just love the look!


----------



## mustangsammy

Thought I'd share a little BV love today 





Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## bags4fun

Very nice *mustangsammy*!


----------



## Bichon Lover

OK, I know it's been forever and I'm not sure if I remember how to do this but here goes......

Boots and bag BV   Finally got into some boots after nursing a broken toe for 4 months that I got while training my puppies.  :girlwhack:  We were enjoying a day in Napa while the doggies got groomed.


----------



## sunshine69

Well it's about time, I've missed the BL action shots!  You look great (love the jacket).


----------



## pm0964

Bichon Lover, beautiful pic!  You look adorable and Happy!


----------



## Lharding

Bichon Lover said:


> OK, I know it's been forever and I'm not sure if I remember how to do this but here goes......
> 
> Boots and bag BV   Finally got into some boots after nursing a broken toe for 4 months that I got while training my puppies.  :girlwhack:  We were enjoying a day in Napa while the doggies got groomed.



Wonderful to see you!!!!


----------



## couturequeen

Bichon Lover said:
			
		

> OK, I know it's been forever and I'm not sure if I remember how to do this but here goes......
> 
> Boots and bag BV   Finally got into some boots after nursing a broken toe for 4 months that I got while training my puppies.  :girlwhack:  We were enjoying a day in Napa while the doggies got groomed.



Great jacket! Glad you had some fun. Like your BV combo here.


----------



## annie9999

Bichon Lover said:


> OK, I know it's been forever and I'm not sure if I remember how to do this but here goes......
> 
> Boots and bag BV   Finally got into some boots after nursing a broken toe for 4 months that I got while training my puppies.  :girlwhack:  We were enjoying a day in Napa while the doggies got groomed.


how are the puppies?  any new pictures-


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thanks girls   My life is consumed with my littles ones still and I hardly get to check in here at all.  Plus with the broken toe and having to wear tennis shoes for the past couple months after flat sandals for the 2 months before that I couldn't wear many of my cute clothes.   So glad to be getting back into my high heels again!

The puffer is Burberry and nice and toasty.  Wore it again today when we took the pups out for a late lunch.

Saw someone with a dark blue Belly Veneta.  Wonder if she's on the forum????????

I'll post some puppy pics in the chat thread 

Happy Holidays :snowballs:


----------



## dancingchunli

Everyone is so lovely and gorgeous with equally gorgeous BVs


----------



## egoiste

BV Barcelona Tote in cobalt.


----------



## pm0964

egoiste - great pics!  Your beautiful cobalt tote adds some "brightness" in what looks like a dreary rainy day!


----------



## asianjade

Tried her the first time. When I tried the large size in the boutique, it really looks big on my petite frame. But this is a pre-loved and the leather has broken in, it looks good on me. See how beautiful she is.


----------



## Minteva

Here's me in a temple in HK, wearing the large crossbody bag in steel.


----------



## grietje

Minteva said:


> Here's me in a temple in HK, wearing the large crossbody bag in steel.



Very very beautiful!!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

Minteva said:


> Here's me in a temple in HK, wearing the large crossbody bag in steel.



that's a beautiful bag, I've never seen it.  I love the whole color palette of your outfit with it. thanks for the picture.


----------



## Minteva

Thanks.
Steel is a neutral, year around color, it jus goes with anything and everything!


----------



## Grandmommie

Great pic, Minteva!


----------



## mustangsammy

That blue is gorgeous! 


egoiste said:


> BV Barcelona Tote in cobalt.


----------



## BgaHolic

asianjade said:


> Tried her the first time. When I tried the large size in the boutique, it really looks big on my petite frame. But this is a pre-loved and the leather has broken in, it looks good on me. See how beautiful she is.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1577536


 I must say if anyone asks if Ebano goes with black, you just answered the question! Gorgeous! You are right the bag doesn't look too big. I might just look at one again thanks to you!


----------



## ElleChi

Minteva said:


> Here's me in a temple in HK, wearing the large crossbody bag in steel.



Thats a lovely cross-body!!! Goes great on your frame too.


----------



## ElleChi

mlbags said:


> Yeah, 'in action' is much more interesting... always great to see how one bag connoiseur wears her stuff ! (Ms Piggy, thanks for starting this).
> 
> Anyway, I was just telling DH how I'm so in love with anything BV... honestly, not even Chanel has got me so hooked.  Actually, I now hardly visit the other sub-forums.... I'm visiting here ONLY most times!
> 
> Here's mine (tho u might hv seen this on some of my other posts).



I just got this Roma Tote in gray!! Never knew it has been around since 2007?! Looks gorgeous on you, cant wait to show mine off.


----------



## Bichon Lover

A little wine tasting in the Livermoor Valley at McGrail Vineyard with a friend,  carrying my Grape Chantilly Karung from F/W 2009.


----------



## liquid_room

Bichon Lover said:


> A little wine tasting in the Livermoor Valley at McGrail Vineyard with a friend, carrying my Grape Chantilly Karung from F/W 2009.


 
Tres chic as usual BL!


----------



## septembersiren

Love your chantilly bag


----------



## Prada_Princess

Bichon Lover said:


> A little wine tasting in the Livermoor Valley at McGrail Vineyard with a friend,  carrying my Grape Chantilly Karung from F/W 2009.



Nice outfits and nice bag indeed


----------



## CindyKay

nice Chantilly, and love your jacket!


----------



## Shivadiva

My first BV - large veneta in steel


----------



## liquid_room

nice outfit shivadiva!


----------



## CindyKay

You carry this steel veneta w/style! and love your shoes... they go well with the bag!


----------



## Shivadiva

Thank you - can´t wait to wear them - unfortunately there is still winter in my region


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thanks everyone 

Nice steel *Shivadiva*.


----------



## paruparo

Strolling down the Magnificent Mile, CHicago with my friend and my BV Tornabuoni Veneta (medium)







And with the hubby, the baby bump, and Eclipse Veneta (medium)


----------



## krawford

Shivadiva said:
			
		

> My first BV - large veneta in steel



You look great!   The steel veneta looks fabulous. I like your shoes as well.


----------



## TDL

Bichon Lover said:


> A little wine tasting in the Livermoor Valley at McGrail Vineyard with a friend, carrying my Grape Chantilly Karung from F/W 2009.


 
Hi *BL* - Long time to speak! So glad to see you (even virtually)!  I miss McGrail! I miss Napa! I miss the kiddos! I heard you have 3 now... whoa!  Give my regards to DH & perhaps we can catch up again sometime this year. Hugs!


----------



## mustangsammy

Shivadiva said:


> My first BV - large veneta in steel
> 
> View attachment 1615931
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615932



Beautiful! I really love this color!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here are my tweed & crystal BV pumps!


----------



## lkweh

Shivadiva said:


> My first BV - large veneta in steel
> 
> View attachment 1615931
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615932


Love your steel veneta. That's what I plan to order soon  How do you like using Steel Veneta so far?


----------



## spendalot

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are my tweed & crystal BV pumps!



Love the shoes and pink soles! Your entire outfit looks great


----------



## Shivadiva

lkweh said:


> Love your steel veneta. That's what I plan to order soon  How do you like using Steel Veneta so far?


 
It´s my favourite bag - I use it every day, the colour goes with everything


----------



## Shivadiva

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are my tweed & crystal BV pumps!


 

your shoes and your bal are p-e-r-f-e-c-t!


----------



## Jen123

Before dinner using my wallet as a clutch!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Shivadiva said:


> your shoes and your bal are p-e-r-f-e-c-t!



thanks !


----------



## Lolali

Wearing a matching BV belt with zippy wallet in copper rame at work today.


----------



## lkweh

Lolali said:


> Wearing a matching BV belt with zippy wallet in copper rame at work today.


Look very nice. Love it


----------



## angelamaz2

Wearing my shock belly today


----------



## virginiaalamode

Never posted on this thread before...here's my fave BV of my small collection.

I wore it yesterday with some sequins. More pics on my blog.


----------



## virginiaalamode

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are my tweed & crystal BV pumps!



Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! Love your whole look!


----------



## justpeachy4397

virginiaalamode said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! Love your whole look!



thank you!


----------



## virginiaalamode

Vintage Bottega on Easter Sunday!
Worn with Elizabeth & James top, vintage pants and Givenchy heels. More pics on my blog.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Wow!  Beautiful pics everyone.  Thank you


----------



## Megs

angelamaz2 said:


> View attachment 1653165
> 
> 
> Wearing my shock belly today



You look amazing and that color is sick beautiful!!!


----------



## lkweh

angelamaz2 said:


> View attachment 1653165
> 
> 
> Wearing my shock belly today


Hi, is that large or medium belly?


----------



## angelamaz2

lkweh said:


> Hi, is that large or medium belly?


That's a medium belly


----------



## dzi

Today &#128139;


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

Here is me with my knot clutch & knot CL wedges 
Thanks for letting me share. XOXO


----------



## krawford

LittleMsPerfect said:


> Here is me with my knot clutch & knot CL wedges
> Thanks for letting me share. XOXO


 Love the knot and the shoes.    You look very pretty!


----------



## french affair

maxi veneta in steel


----------



## cabochon

french affair said:


> maxi veneta in steel


 

Acres and acres of gorgeous intrecciato..congrats and enjoy...goes very nicely with the lavande behind you!


----------



## sbelle

french affair said:


> maxi veneta in steel



Great bag -- love steel!  Congratulations!


----------



## paepaega

Taking my fuchsia belly to see Jason Mraz live yesterday.


----------



## nynnemee

Nymph said:


> Here we go, ladies! Courtesy of my sis who took the pics for me. She swears I should be admitted btw


nice in black


----------



## nynnemee

Shivadiva said:


> My first BV - large veneta in steel
> 
> View attachment 1615931
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615932


grey is cool


----------



## dododo

paepaega said:


> Taking my fuchsia belly to see Jason Mraz live yesterday.



Nice color!


----------



## NoLaTyra

paepaega said:


> Taking my fuchsia belly to see Jason Mraz live yesterday.



pretty color


----------



## diane278

That bag looks like it was made just for you!


----------



## diane278

Gorgeous color! I'm jealous!


----------



## diane278

My favorite color is grey as it goes with my hair color. Your bag is beautiful!


----------



## Alessa9

mustangsammy:

The color is great!  

I'm trying to decide on one for myself in either Shadow, Steel or Black.  Did you think about getting it in Shadow?  I'm think that Shadow and Steel look very similar, except that Steel is more gray and matte looking.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Me at the BV store with my violet veneta trying on some BV pumps.


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here are some photos from today's outfit post. I got these tweed & crystal-enrusted BV heels at a Barney's sale last year!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are some photos from today's outfit post. I got these tweed & crystal-enrusted BV heels at a Barney's sale last year!



They are gorgeous!


----------



## dianahuang

Me and my baby bv ebene veneta in casual


----------



## LT bag lady

FNO 2012 at Bottega Veneta with Tomas Maier
Dress is Pre Fall 2011
Shoes Spring 2007
BV earring, bracelets and ring


----------



## indiaink

O.M.G.

OMG.

Wow!!!



lt bag lady said:


> fno 2012 at bottega veneta with tomas maier
> dress is pre fall 2011
> shoes spring 2007
> bv earring, bracelets and ring


----------



## Grandmommie

You so deserve that picture with him...You have enabled so many to buy his bags, he has no idea how lucky he was to stand by you...


----------



## couturequeen

LT bag lady said:


> FNO 2012 at Bottega Veneta with Tomas Maier
> Dress is Pre Fall 2011
> Shoes Spring 2007
> BV earring, bracelets and ring



This is awesome! ITA - if only he knew how lucky he was. Looking good too


----------



## LT bag lady

indiaink said:


> O.M.G.
> 
> OMG.
> 
> Wow!!!


LOL!



Grandmommie said:


> You so deserve that picture with him...You have enabled so many to buy his bags, he has no idea how lucky he was to stand by you...


 That has got to be the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me on tPF!  Thank you!


couturequeen said:


> This is awesome! ITA - if only he knew how lucky he was. Looking good too


Thank you!  To be told 2xs makes it even nicer!!! You *Grandmommie* & *couturequeen*  have made my day!


----------



## blueiris

LT bag lady said:


> FNO 2012 at Bottega Veneta with Tomas Maier
> Dress is Pre Fall 2011
> Shoes Spring 2007
> BV earring, bracelets and ring


 
I love this!  Very awesome--really wonderful, LT!!  Thanks for sharing this.  I agree with the others--Tomas Maier was the lucky one!


----------



## blueiris

yoyo--, justpeachy--, diana--:

Thanks for all of your posts, too.  I don't often follow this thread, but I hit the jackpot today with your creative entries.  You all look great!


----------



## LLANeedle

LT, I was thinking how Mr Maier must have felt seeing a real woman dressed elegantly from head to toe in his designs. Sure he sees models groomed to make his designs look good but how it must feel for a designer to see his creations also look stunning on real women. I'm sure he walked away from you feeling pretty good about himself.


----------



## doloresmia

LT bag lady said:
			
		

> FNO 2012 at Bottega Veneta with Tomas Maier
> Dress is Pre Fall 2011
> Shoes Spring 2007
> BV earring, bracelets and ring



How cool!


----------



## Jen123

My brand new (and first!!!) Bv bag with my wallet that was purchased earlier this year.. I am so in love!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Jen123 said:


> My brand new (and first!!!) Bv bag with my wallet that was purchased earlier this year.. I am so in love!
> 
> View attachment 1867702



Congrats! They are lovely!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Jen123 said:
			
		

> My brand new (and first!!!) Bv bag with my wallet that was purchased earlier this year.. I am so in love!



Wooooow such gorgeousness


----------



## Jen123

yoyotomatoe said:


> Congrats! They are lovely!





justpeachy4397 said:


> Wooooow such gorgeousness



Thanks ladies!!! I am beyond happy that I held out long enough for this one, SO worth it!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Indiaink's Nuvolato Paille Veneta and my Peltro Drop at lunch 

So nice to meet you, J!


----------



## indiaink

Gorgeous!  Very nice to meet you as well, S!  Our lunch at the Galleria was most delightful!  I couldn't decide which photo was better, so they are both here - our ladies certainly enjoyed getting in on the action!!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Indiaink's Nuvolato Paille Veneta and my Peltro Drop at lunch
> 
> So nice to meet you, J!





indiaink said:


> Gorgeous!  Very nice to meet you as well, S!  Our lunch at the Galleria was most delightful!  I couldn't decide which photo was better, so they are both here - our ladies certainly enjoyed getting in on the action!!!



How sweet you four met


----------



## cherho

Hi all! I'm new to the BV forum (new to purse forum as a whole actually), but I recently just got my very first BV clutch as a present from my bf (yay!) and I thought I would like to share it. I looove the bright pop colour!

















I dunno if this out of topic, but can anyone identify the colour / season of this bag? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## LLANeedle

It's shock, I think from cruise 2011-2012....someone correct me if I'm wrong.  I gave my dd a coin purse in this color.  It's such a happy color.  Enjoy and keep that bf!


----------



## TDL

cherho said:


> I dunno if this out of topic, but can anyone identify the colour / season of this bag? Thanks in advance!!



It could very well be Shock or Fuschia. It's hard to tell from just the bag pictures because BV had some type of pink for the past 4 seasons.

To be absolutely sure on the color, I suggest you post a picture of the front & back portion of the white authenticity tag on the "Please ID this BV" thread.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

cherho said:


> Hi all! I'm new to the BV forum (new to purse forum as a whole actually), but I recently just got my very first BV clutch as a present from my bf (yay!) and I thought I would like to share it. I looove the bright pop colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno if this out of topic, but can anyone identify the colour / season of this bag? Thanks in advance!!



Congrats it is lovely! And welcome to BV/TPF


----------



## lkweh

Jen123 said:


> My brand new (and first!!!) Bv bag with my wallet that was purchased earlier this year.. I am so in love!
> 
> View attachment 1867702



Gorgeous. Is the veneta color shadow? Love the wallet too


----------



## yushuisz

I was going to get Shadow, then this color looks better on me.


----------



## cherho

yoyotomatoe said:


> Congrats it is lovely! And welcome to BV/TPF



Thank you!! 



TDL said:


> It could very well be Shock or Fuschia. It's hard to tell from just the bag pictures because BV had some type of pink for the past 4 seasons.
> 
> To be absolutely sure on the color, I suggest you post a picture of the front & back portion of the white authenticity tag on the "Please ID this BV" thread.



Thanks so much for your help! I'll post my pictures there then.


----------



## cherho

LLANeedle said:


> It's shock, I think from cruise 2011-2012....someone correct me if I'm wrong.  I gave my dd a coin purse in this color.  It's such a happy color.  Enjoy and keep that bf!



Thank you!! I was also suspecting that it was from the cruise 2011/12 collection, but didn't know the colour. And haha I'll try my best to keep him!


----------



## Jen123

lkweh said:


> Gorgeous. Is the veneta color shadow? Love the wallet too



Thank you! Yes the purse is shadow


----------



## krawford

yushuisz said:


> I was going to get Shadow, then this color looks better on me.


 Lovely bag!!  Great photo as well.


----------



## yushuisz

krawford said:


> Lovely bag!! Great photo as well.


 
Thanks. Glad you liked it.


----------



## dpt

Jen123 said:


> My brand new (and first!!!) Bv bag with my wallet that was purchased earlier this year.. I am so in love!
> 
> View attachment 1867702


Beautiful!  Shadow looks so delicate here ~  Do you know the main color name of the wallet? A light-colored wallet has got to be the handiest color for finding it quickly + easily.


----------



## Jen123

dpt said:


> Beautiful!  Shadow looks so delicate here ~  Do you know the main color name of the wallet? A light-colored wallet has got to be the handiest color for finding it quickly + easily.



Thank you so much!! The color of the wallet is Shadow. And yes it makes it easier to find against the dark gray interior of the bag!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here's my ebano veneta in action today!


----------



## lkweh

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my ebano veneta in action today!



Very nice! Lovely


----------



## Jen123

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my ebano veneta in action today!



Very cute!


----------



## Junglespark

So beautiful


----------



## paruparo

Technically, not in action yet. This was before leaving the house to run errands.
Maxi Veneta in Fire (not 100% sure of the color). Getting some final wear to summery colors before transitioning to fall outfits!


----------



## j0ann

It's my very 1st BV bag  ... trying on these Oliver Peoples Emelita glasses at NM Last Call Deer Park 

Large Campana in Ebano


----------



## Jen123

j0ann said:


> It's my very 1st BV bag  ... trying on these Oliver Peoples Emelita glasses at NM Last Call Deer Park
> 
> Large Campana in Ebano



love the bag and glasses!


----------



## adb

with my favorite BV in Paris


----------



## Inkbluelover

adb said:


> with my favorite BV in Paris
> 
> View attachment 1890310



Stunning! Is the color orchid? I love this color


----------



## adb

Inkbluelover said:
			
		

> Stunning! Is the color orchid? I love this color



it is, dear. SO love it, too!


----------



## dpt

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my ebano veneta in action today!


The large ebano looks just perfect on you!  The size, the color against the cream sweater.  The silhouette of the Veneta is so fab w/ skinny jeans.


----------



## paruparo

Dressing room, about to try on some jeans. Preloved Cobalt Maxi I just got. I am loving this size , I can just throw everything in it.  Alsi love the fact that the huge bag makes me a bit *skinnier* in comparison lol.

And from the other day, my 1st ever (Fire) Maxi that I got from TJX last month.

 I just realized I am wearing a mustard top in both pics, lol.


----------



## BV_fan

they both look great! May I ask how tall are you? I'm considering a maxi (I prefer large purses) and I'm 5'9". Thanks!


----------



## paruparo

BV_fan said:


> they both look great! May I ask how tall are you? I'm considering a maxi (I prefer large purses) and I'm 5'9". Thanks!


 
Thank you  i am much shorter than you at 5'5  you would rock the Maxi size! and it is true what everyone said--that as it gets softer, it will drape more to your body thus making it look not so huge. 

there is a huge difference on how the preloved Cobalt conforms to my body and how the brand new Fire still seems very "kite like"


----------



## gwentan

my blackie


----------



## krawford

gwentan said:


> my blackie


 You look great!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Carrying my large Veneta today


----------



## C.J.

justpeachy4397 said:


> Carrying my large Veneta today


It amazes me how you always manage to look so stunning!


----------



## justpeachy4397

C.J. said:


> It amazes me how you always manage to look so stunning!



Thanks C.J., that is so nice of you but trust me it's just my dear husband who takes nice photographs!  I wear sunglasses a lot because I'm usually too lazy to put on makeup.


----------



## jmcadon

On our way to Lake Tahoe for the day...my nuvolato veneta and Bal jacket combo.  DH will only take pics if he can include one of his toys.


----------



## krawford

Too cool!!


----------



## TahoeBlue

jmcadon said:


> On our way to Lake Tahoe for the day...my nuvolato veneta and Bal jacket combo.  DH will only take pics if he can include one of his toys.



Whoa, did you drive the Viper to Tahoe today?  If so, I hope you have good snow tires on it!


----------



## jmcadon

TahoeBlue said:


> Whoa, did you drive the Viper to Tahoe today? If so, I hope you have good snow tires on it!


 This actually was yesterday, lol!  It is snowing like crazy up there today...yesterday was cool and cloudy but the fall colors were spectacular!


----------



## TahoeBlue

jmcadon said:


> This actually was yesterday, lol!  It is snowing like crazy up there today...yesterday was cool and cloudy but the fall colors were spectacular!



You definitely picked the right day to go, I just love fall at the lake. Not sure I'm quite ready for this snow yet, though! You and your veneta look great - you must have been giving the fabulous Tahoe scenery some competition yesterday!


----------



## jmcadon

TahoeBlue said:


> You definitely picked the right day to go, I just love fall at the lake. Not sure I'm quite ready for this snow yet, though! You and your veneta look great - you must have been giving the fabulous Tahoe scenery some competition yesterday!


Thank you, sweetie   We are supposed to come up next Saturday with our Viper club so there may be 10 or 12 of us cruising around the lake...hope this snow stops soon!


----------



## lkweh

justpeachy4397 said:


> Carrying my large Veneta today





jmcadon said:


> On our way to Lake Tahoe for the day...my nuvolato veneta and Bal jacket combo.  DH will only take pics if he can include one of his toys.



I enjoy looking at your lovely pictures and gorgeous bags


----------



## dpt

jmcadon said:


> but the fall colors were spectacular!


And you brought a perfect bag for autumn!  
Tahoe can be so uber-casual (ubiquitous Mt. Hardware  ... it does my heart good to know some BV was making the rounds.


----------



## mustangsammy

justpeachy4397 said:


> Carrying my large Veneta today


 
Love your classic style. Your brown veneta looks scrumptious!


----------



## mustangsammy

jmcadon said:


> On our way to Lake Tahoe for the day...my nuvolato veneta and Bal jacket combo. DH will only take pics if he can include one of his toys.


 Love the bag and Bal jacket .  I don't know what sounds better, Tahoe in Autumn or driving there in that gorg hot rod! Hope it was a fun trip!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Out and about with my indigo veneta.


----------



## jmcadon

yoyotomatoe said:


> Out and about with my indigo veneta.


 such a classic uber chic look!  Very nice


----------



## jmcadon

mustangsammy said:


> Love the bag and Bal jacket . I don't know what sounds better, Tahoe in Autumn or driving there in that gorg hot rod! Hope it was a fun trip!


 Thank you sweetness...we went back up today with the whole car club...lots of fun and Tahoe was absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

jmcadon said:


> such a classic uber chic look!  Very nice



Thank you


----------



## C.J.

yoyotomatoe said:


> Out and about with my indigo veneta.


Great look!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

C.J. said:


> Great look!



Thanks CJ


----------



## mustangsammy

yoyotomatoe said:


> Out and about with my indigo veneta.


 Love the pop of color, very chic!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

mustangsammy said:


> Love the pop of color, very chic!



Thanks! I was aiming for that pop .


----------



## 4purse

yoyotomatoe said:


> Out and about with my indigo veneta.




Such a beautiful color


----------



## yoyotomatoe

4purse said:


> Such a beautiful color


Thank you...it is even prettier in real love


----------



## CindyKay

yoyotomatoe said:


> Out and about with my indigo veneta.



The indigo is such a nice pop of color against the black. You look great yoyotomatoe!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

CindyKay said:


> The indigo is such a nice pop of color against the black. You look great yoyotomatoe!



Thanks Cindy! It's actually violet but really hard to capture the vibrancy of the purple in photos.


----------



## Leda

uclaboi said:


> From Vegas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nymph, look at what I found at BV Bellagio...


men shouldn´t use women´s bag
it´s just not natural
againts all odds
men should use men´s bag
not for the bad, don´t take me rong, ok?:greengrin:


----------



## blueiris

Leda said:


> men shouldn´t use women´s bag
> it´s just not natural
> againts all odds
> men should use men´s bag
> not for the bad, don´t take me rong, ok?:greengrin:




I'm fairly certain that the photo is showing the men's Cabat.  No need to insult his taste, in any event.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

blueiris said:


> I'm fairly certain that the photo is showing the men's Cabat.  No need to insult his taste, in any event.


Agreed


----------



## annie9999

i think anybody can carry any bag they want to carry.

*uclaboi *is rocking the men's cabat and i think he is fabulous.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

annie9999 said:
			
		

> i think anybody can carry any bag they want to carry.
> 
> uclaboi is rocking the men's cabat and i think he is fabulous.



I totally agree (I wear BV men's scarves Uclaboi looks amazing!


----------



## indiaink

Leda said:


> men shouldn´t use women´s bag
> it´s just not natural
> againts all odds
> men should use men´s bag
> not for the bad, don´t take me rong, ok?:greengrin:


I do take you 'rong' - why you chose to pull out a post from 2007 is beyond me.

These are bags made especially for the male persuasion - you should educate yourself better about Bottega Veneta and their artisanal-crafted items made for all persons.


----------



## Inkbluelover

yoyotomatoe said:


> Agreed



I second!


----------



## Inkbluelover

indiaink said:


> I do take you 'rong' - why you chose to pull out a post from 2007 is beyond me.
> 
> These are bags made especially for the male persuasion - you should educate yourself better about Bottega Veneta and their artisanal-crafted items made for all persons.



Well said!!


----------



## Leda

blueiris said:


> I'm fairly certain that the photo is showing the men's Cabat.  No need to insult his taste, in any event.


ok, no offence!
don´t take it to heart!


----------



## grietje

yoyotomatoe said:


> Thanks Cindy! It's actually violet but really hard to capture the vibrancy of the purple in photos.



Whew! I'm glad you clarified it was violet  I have an Indigo Rete Tote and it doesn't appear as vibrant as your bag.  Now that you write it's violet, it all makes a lot more sense.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

grietje said:


> Whew! I'm glad you clarified it was violet  I have an Indigo Rete Tote and it doesn't appear as vibrant as your bag.  Now that you write it's violet, it all makes a lot more sense.



I'm glad I was able to clear up the confusion. Indigo is so pretty, Erica had originally sent me the indigo by accident and I was Sooooo close to keeping that instead.


----------



## siubo39

I'm newbie of this forum, no money for the bag yet...
This wallet fits all my criteria, photo spaces, card slots, not long wallet... That's my BV!


----------



## duomo_rosewood

siubo39 said:


> I'm newbie of this forum, no money for the bag yet...
> This wallet fits all my criteria, photo spaces, card slots, not long wallet... That's my BV!



Very nice color!! Just bought the same wallet of yours but in ebano for my DH belated birthday.Great choice!!


----------



## diane278

siubo39 said:


> I'm newbie of this forum, no money for the bag yet...
> This wallet fits all my criteria, photo spaces, card slots, not long wallet... That's my BV!


if you're like many of us, this wallet will be your first love in what will become a never ending affair of the heart. Welcome to tpf.


----------



## Jen123

Bv under the tree


----------



## annie9999

Jen123 said:


> Bv under the tree
> 
> View attachment 1994558


they look great under the tree- enjoy-


----------



## annie9999

siubo39 said:


> I'm newbie of this forum, no money for the bag yet...
> This wallet fits all my criteria, photo spaces, card slots, not long wallet... That's my BV!


great wallet- great color- congratulations and welcome.


----------



## Jen123

annie9999 said:


> they look great under the tree- enjoy-



Thank you! was getting bored at a family event and decided to photograph my bag lol!


----------



## ivoryngold

Hello Ladies! Just wanted to introduce myself, and share my first picture on this forum. Here's the lovely Orchid Knot. The color is even more gorgeous in real life! Thanks for letting me share.

X


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ivoryngold said:


> Hello Ladies! Just wanted to introduce myself, and share my first picture on this forum. Here's the lovely Orchid Knot. The color is even more gorgeous in real life! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> X



Welcome to tpf! Very classy!

And FYI, I believe tpf rules state that you cannot post your blog sites on here. Someone correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## lkweh

ivoryngold said:


> Hello Ladies! Just wanted to introduce myself, and share my first picture on this forum. Here's the lovely Orchid Knot. The color is even more gorgeous in real life! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> X


I love the combination of lacy grey with hot pink Orchid knot. You gave me ideas how I can use my new knot


----------



## ivoryngold

yoyotomatoe said:


> Welcome to tpf! Very classy!
> 
> And FYI, I believe tpf rules state that you cannot post your blog sites on here. Someone correct me if i am wrong.


Thanks so much yoyotomatoe! And my apologies, I was not aware of the blog rule.


----------



## ivoryngold

lkweh said:


> I love the combination of lacy grey with hot pink Orchid knot. You gave me ideas how I can use my new knot


Thank you lkweh! Glad I could help! 

Look forward to the pictures of your new knot!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ivoryngold said:


> Thanks so much yoyotomatoe! And my apologies, I was not aware of the blog rule.



Don't be sorry. I know they changed some of the rules with posting blog links. You can still post it, I just can't recall exactly what they tweeked in terms of where and how you post it.


----------



## wakco_world

Hi everyone! First off happy new year!

I'm looking to buy a men's braided wallet for myself and I'm going to be all over Europe soon. I was wondering if it will be cheaper to purchase the wallet in france/italy/germany/england than in US. I think the wallet goes for $450.


----------



## lkweh

wakco_world said:


> Hi everyone! First off happy new year!
> 
> I'm looking to buy a men's braided wallet for myself and I'm going to be all over Europe soon. I was wondering if it will be cheaper to purchase the wallet in france/italy/germany/england than in US. I think the wallet goes for $450.



France will be the cheapest compared to other countries you mentioned


----------



## pinoko24

Very chic in winter


----------



## annie9999

pinoko24 said:


> Very chic in winter


beautiful, a classic-


----------



## yoyotomatoe

pinoko24 said:


> Very chic in winter



Very chic anytime of the yr! You wear it well!!


----------



## Jen123

pinoko24 said:


> Very chic in winter



Gorgeous!


----------



## LT bag lady

pinoko24 said:
			
		

> Very chic in winter



Gorgeous !!!


----------



## mnl

Taking opera veneta for a spin


----------



## Jen123

mnl said:


> Taking opera veneta for a spin



Gorgeous color combinations!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

mnl said:


> Taking opera veneta for a spin



Gorgeous! Perfect outfit to go with your beauty.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

My go to travel bag with me in Puerto Rico


----------



## fpiccione

yoyotomatoe said:


> My go to travel bag with me in Puerto Rico


the Veneta is the perfect travel bag... it's like taking your pillow with you


----------



## 4purse

mnl said:


> Taking opera veneta for a spin



Beautiful bag, looks fab with your Missoni


----------



## mnl

Thanks jen123, yoyotomato, and 4purse .


----------



## beachgirl38

yoyotomatoe said:


> Out and about with my indigo veneta.



so beautiful!! i am saving up for a veneta.  it will be my next bag.   this is such a nice bag & i love yours! what a nice color, you wear it well!


----------



## beachgirl38

Leda said:


> men shouldn´t use women´s bag
> it´s just not natural
> againts all odds
> men should use men´s bag
> not for the bad, don´t take me rong, ok?:greengrin:



he wears it well & it is not just a womens bag


----------



## yoyotomatoe

beachgirl38 said:


> so beautiful!! i am saving up for a veneta.  it will be my next bag.   this is such a nice bag & i love yours! what a nice color, you wear it well!



Thanks girl!! It really is so beautiful and the quality is superb. I have nothing but great things to say about BV. Can't wait to see it when you get it!


----------



## cmdfsu

Just wanted to share my first BV in copper. Definitely not going to be my past....


----------



## yoyotomatoe

cmdfsu said:


> Just wanted to share my first BV in copper. Definitely not going to be my past....
> 
> View attachment 2020561
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020562



Its gorgeous hun! You finally figured out how to dis-enlarge your images ! Yay!


----------



## cmdfsu

yoyotomatoe said:


> Its gorgeous hun! You finally figured out how to dis-enlarge your images ! Yay![/QUOTE
> 
> hehe I was bored at work and decided to google it...amazing what you learn and it was so easy. So now I'm posting my purchases all over this board


----------



## yoyotomatoe

cmdfsu said:


> yoyotomatoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its gorgeous hun! You finally figured out how to dis-enlarge your images ! Yay![/QUOTE
> 
> hehe I was bored at work and decided to google it...amazing what you learn and it was so easy. So now I'm posting my purchases all over this board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...you have to email me on how you do it. I'm too lazy to google. PS - I emailed you back last night. And can you please post a profile pic...I hate seeing that question mark
Click to expand...


----------



## cmdfsu

yoyotomatoe said:


> cmdfsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...you have to email me on how you do it. I'm too lazy to google. PS - I emailed you back last night. And can you please post a profile pic...I hate seeing that question mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great now i have to figure out how to do that too haha
Click to expand...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

cmdfsu said:


> yoyotomatoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> great now i have to figure out how to do that too haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, that's easy...just go to your profile and edit settings. It took me a while but I figured it out. So if you can figure out how to resize, you won't have a problem with your profile pic
Click to expand...


----------



## beachgirl38

cmdfsu said:


> Just wanted to share my first BV in copper. Definitely not going to be my past....
> 
> View attachment 2020561
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020562



so beautiful! which bag is that & what size? i love that size.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

beachgirl38 said:


> so beautiful! which bag is that & what size? i love that size.



That's the medium veneta. She is a beauty! 
Sorry C for responding on your behalf.


----------



## cmdfsu

Ha that's okay, I just new it was medium 

Its a great size! I was scared it would be too small but it fits all the essentials ( just not things like a water bottle, sweater etc that i usually tend to carry around )and is great when you don't want to be bulky and have your purse hit everyone


----------



## axez

Hi! sorry this is not really an "action" shot, but wanted to show off my first bottega. Not allowed to post a thread yet,  just realized that i cannot attach an image either :/// booo.. 
i do not post much on here. i mostly gawk 

I got this beauty on pre-sale at BG's last month in smaller size.

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Bo...bottega%26_requestid%3D18313%26N%3D4294967071


----------



## yoyotomatoe

axez said:


> Hi! sorry this is not really an "action" shot, but wanted to show off my first bottega. Not allowed to post a thread yet,  just realized that i cannot attach an image either :/// booo..
> i do not post much on here. i mostly gawk
> 
> I got this beauty on pre-sale at BG's last month in smaller size.
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Bo...bottega%26_requestid%3D18313%26N%3D4294967071



Very pretty! Congrats


----------



## Christofle

ivoryngold said:


> Hello Ladies! Just wanted to introduce myself, and share my first picture on this forum. Here's the lovely Orchid Knot. The color is even more gorgeous in real life! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> X



Loving the entire look ! 
The knot clutches are all simply divine.


----------



## ivoryngold

Christofle said:


> Loving the entire look !
> The knot clutches are all simply divine.


Thanks so much! I'm so glad I went with the Orchid color, was wondering if it'd be too bright. But it's the perfect deep pink ever!


----------



## susiana

Hi everyone ... this is my first post in this BV forum. I hope everyone have a wonderful weekend .

I had afternoon casual walk with medium Veneta in Appia color .


----------



## lkweh

susiana said:


> Hi everyone ... this is my first post in this BV forum. I hope everyone have a wonderful weekend .
> 
> I had afternoon casual walk with medium Veneta in Appia color .


Gorgeous picture, Susiana.


----------



## kelsey211

susiana said:


> Hi everyone ... this is my first post in this BV forum. I hope everyone have a wonderful weekend .
> 
> I had afternoon casual walk with medium Veneta in Appia color .



 susiana, you look lovely with your beautiful Veneta.  Love the back ground.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

susiana said:


> Hi everyone ... this is my first post in this BV forum. I hope everyone have a wonderful weekend .
> 
> I had afternoon casual walk with medium Veneta in Appia color .



Beautiful colour, you look awesome with it! And welcome to the BV forum


----------



## yoyotomatoe

My fiance didn't do a very good job at taking this pic...but here I am with my dear violet veneta.


----------



## cmdfsu

yoyotomatoe said:


> My fiance didn't do a very good job at taking this pic...but here I am with my dear violet veneta.



Ooh Love everything about this, especially the shoes and the bag. I really need to play around with color more. Looking good!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

cmdfsu said:


> Ooh Love everything about this, especially the shoes and the bag. I really need to play around with color more. Looking good!



Thanks girl! Surprisingly mint green pants are pretty easy to match.


----------



## LLANeedle

Your purple bag and shoes would be most coveted here since it the color for our Ravens and after last nigh'ts win they are going to the Super Bowl.


----------



## imreal

My studded BV - love it!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

LLANeedle said:


> Your purple bag and shoes would be most coveted here since it the color for our Ravens and after last nigh'ts win they are going to the Super Bowl.


Yay! Though I am not a huge football gal, I do want the Ravens to win..I would like the guy who is about to retire (sorry don't know his name) to win this Championship as a final farewell.


----------



## bisbee

LLANeedle said:


> Your purple bag and shoes would be most coveted here since it the color for our Ravens and after last nigh'ts win they are going to the Super Bowl.



Woo hoo! Go RAVENS!!!


----------



## beachgirl38

yoyotomatoe said:


> My fiance didn't do a very good job at taking this pic...but here I am with my dear violet veneta.



sooo beautiful!!  whata classic gorgeous bag!  i am saving & saving. definately my next bag!


----------



## thedseer

yoyotomatoe said:


> My fiance didn't do a very good job at taking this pic...but here I am with my dear violet veneta.



Love your veneta and your pants...and the ravens!


----------



## 4purse

imreal said:


> My studded BV - love it!!





Ooooohhh Gorgeous bag


----------



## crazy8baglady

yoyotomatoe said:


> My fiance didn't do a very good job at taking this pic...but here I am with my dear violet veneta.


I love that color!!! How long ago did you buy it? I just went to the boutique and they don't have any fun colors right now   guess I'll have to wait and keep looking.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

crazy8baglady said:


> I love that color!!! How long ago did you buy it? I just went to the boutique and they don't have any fun colors right now   guess I'll have to wait and keep looking.



Thank you! I bought it last year, it was last years colour. I agree no fun colours this season but be patient as they will come out with some for sure


----------



## gwentan

Carrying my trusty large veneta while I'm on a vacation.


----------



## viciel

yoyotomatoe said:


> My fiance didn't do a very good job at taking this pic...but here I am with my dear violet veneta.



love your outfit, those pants are fabulous!



susiana said:


> Hi everyone ... this is my first post in this BV forum. I hope everyone have a wonderful weekend .
> 
> I had afternoon casual walk with medium Veneta in Appia color .



appia is REALLY growing on me, you look great!



ivoryngold said:


> Hello Ladies! Just wanted to introduce myself, and share my first picture on this forum. Here's the lovely Orchid Knot. The color is even more gorgeous in real life! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> X



love your coat/jacket!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

chriseve said:


> love your outfit, those pants are fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> appia is REALLY growing on me, you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> love your coat/jacket!



Thanks


----------



## LuvClassics

yoyotomatoe said:


> My fiance didn't do a very good job at taking this pic...but here I am with my dear violet veneta.


Gorgeous purple Veneta!   I would love to have a BV that was a more true purple like this one.  My vintage purple BV is dark and muted but i still love it!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

LuvClassics said:


> Gorgeous purple Veneta!   I would love to have a BV that was a more true purple like this one.  My vintage purple BV is dark and muted but i still love it!



Thank you! It is even more vibrant in real life. 

Nothing quite like vintage


----------



## LibJames

Okay, so I know everyone and their mother's kitchen sink has seen a large Veneta in Ebano. But Im so excited after a long wait to finally have one, I just have to share in the action thread!  
*thanks boxermom, for the help!


----------



## thedseer

LibJames said:


> Okay, so I know everyone and their mother's kitchen sink has seen a large Veneta in Ebano. But Im so excited after a long wait to finally have one, I just have to share in the action thread!
> *thanks boxermom, for the help!



Gorgeous! There can never be too many picture of ebano


----------



## LibJames

Oh , thank you! It's weird how quickly I'm becoming obsessive over it. I'm already itchy for what to get next. And it won't be for a year!


----------



## grietje

thedseer said:


> Gorgeous! There can never be too many picture of ebano



Agreed!  It looks really good on you!


----------



## lkweh

LibJames said:


> Oh , thank you! It's weird how quickly I'm becoming obsessive over it. I'm already itchy for what to get next. And it won't be for a year!



It looks great on you..Ebano is beautiful color. I agree, there will never be enough pictures 

And welcome to BV addiction. I never like handbags so much as I love BV


----------



## yoyotomatoe

LibJames said:


> Okay, so I know everyone and their mother's kitchen sink has seen a large Veneta in Ebano. But Im so excited after a long wait to finally have one, I just have to share in the action thread!
> *thanks boxermom, for the help!



Congrats it is soooooooo gorgeous!


----------



## LibJames

Thanks gals! Yoyotomatoe, I always love your posts.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

LibJames said:


> Thanks gals! Yoyotomatoe, I always love your posts.



Thanks girl! And I'm always looking forward to seeing the new bags you get. We are the same, collect bags from all different designers . 

What's yout next bag of attack lol.


----------



## LibJames

Ha! You are so right, we're all over the place! Im down to only two right now! I have my marcie in skin and now my BV. I sold my paraty in wood. I'm on the fence about how I feel about letting it go. I liked carrying it for its look, but thats about it. I didn't find it terribly user friendly and the dang handles were so loud! I might get another one one day, but I dunno. It was soooo pretty.

Next I'm eyeing either the chloe marcie hobo in coral or another large veneta in steel or appia. These BVs are ahhhhhmazing. I swear they are the most luxurious ever. I also really like the Sloan. 

What about you?! Whats your next one? What's your collection look like these days? Ill bet its awesome.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

LibJames said:


> Ha! You are so right, we're all over the place! Im down to only two right now! I have my marcie in skin and now my BV. I sold my paraty in wood. I'm on the fence about how I feel about letting it go. I liked carrying it for its look, but thats about it. I didn't find it terribly user friendly and the dang handles were so loud! I might get another one one day, but I dunno. It was soooo pretty.
> 
> Next I'm eyeing either the chloe marcie hobo in coral or another large veneta in steel or appia. These BVs are ahhhhhmazing. I swear they are the most luxurious ever. I also really like the Sloan.
> 
> What about you?! Whats your next one? What's your collection look like these days? Ill bet its awesome.



I sold my wood paraty too. I really wanted the Chloe crossbody in tan and I figured I already have a dove paraty so I went ahead and sold it. I agree, the party is gorgeous! After a while though I realized how heavy it was. 

I too love the Sloan! I wouldn't mind one in my collection but right now i really want a prada tote an thinking of adding a celine in my collection, and a couple of bals. 

So far my collection consists of a Chanel flap, a few Bals, a PS ska, couple of venetas, ysl cabas, couple of epi LV and my Chloes of course. I always think I'm done but never really am lol. Maybe when I'm not lazy I'll do a collection reveal like the other lovely ladies do here. 

How has your collection been coming along?


----------



## cmdfsu

yoyotomatoe said:


> I sold my wood paraty too. I really wanted the Chloe crossbody in tan and I figured I already have a dove paraty so I went ahead and sold it. I agree, the party is gorgeous! After a while though I realized how heavy it was.
> 
> I too love the Sloan! I wouldn't mind one in my collection but right now i really want a prada tote an thinking of adding a celine in my collection, and a couple of bals.
> 
> So far my collection consists of a Chanel flap, a few Bals, a PS ska, couple of venetas, ysl cabas, couple of epi LV and my Chloes of course. I always think I'm done but never really am lol. Maybe when I'm not lazy I'll do a collection reveal like the other lovely ladies do here.
> 
> How has your collection been coming along?



See thats way more than 6... I still have some room to catch up


----------



## yoyotomatoe

cmdfsu said:


> See thats way more than 6... I still have some room to catch up



Lmao! My monitor over here. U haven't responded to my email. I want to know about that marcie


----------



## ivoryngold

chriseve said:


> love your outfit, those pants are fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> appia is REALLY growing on me, you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> love your coat/jacket!


Thanks so much! It's a coat.


----------



## ivoryngold

LibJames said:


> Okay, so I know everyone and their mother's kitchen sink has seen a large Veneta in Ebano. But Im so excited after a long wait to finally have one, I just have to share in the action thread!
> *thanks boxermom, for the help!


Stunning! The Ebano Veneta will never lose its charm, will it?  It looks great on you!


----------



## ivoryngold

yoyotomatoe said:


> My fiance didn't do a very good job at taking this pic...but here I am with my dear violet veneta.


Such a pretty picture and bag! Violet always makes my heart skip a beat!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ivoryngold said:


> Such a pretty picture and bag! Violet always makes my heart skip a beat!



Thank you


----------



## ivoryngold

Took my Black Beauty out for a formal dinner last week. More pictures in my blog. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## eggpudding

LibJames said:


> Okay, so I know everyone and their mother's kitchen sink has seen a large Veneta in Ebano. But Im so excited after a long wait to finally have one, I just have to share in the action thread!
> *thanks boxermom, for the help!



You look amazing!

The Ebano (or any colour Veneta) never ceases to impress me with its quiet elegance every time I venture into the BV forum.


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Trying to judge about a maxi veneta -- does anyone have a 
modeling photo of an EXPERIENCED maxi veneta that
shows how they soften and slouch?
I'm interested in how they look on the shoulder with
things inside ..

I have been though the library --  thanks for any help
you can give!


----------



## imreal

4purse said:


> Ooooohhh Gorgeous bag


----------



## mrs.wife

ivoryngold said:


> Took my Black Beauty out for a formal dinner last week. More pictures in my blog. Thanks for letting me share!



Love this! This clutch is definitely on my list of must have's! Love your coat as well


----------



## ivoryngold

mrs.wife said:


> Love this! This clutch is definitely on my list of must have's! Love your coat as well


Thanks so much! I'd recommend getting it!  Although I'm not sure if BV still offers the black and gold combo. It's such a great classic that goes with everything and yet stands out. I've carried it with everything from sheath dresses to sarees.


----------



## MandyWoo

i have been a silent reader of the purseforum. decided to join today and this is my first post showing my first BV bag which i just bought not too long ago. here it is : the Appia BV Parachute sitting on my office desk. :>....first time posting picture too so not sure if works.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

MandyWoo said:


> i have been a silent reader of the purseforum. decided to join today and this is my first post showing my first BV bag which i just bought not too long ago. here it is : the Appia BV Parachute sitting on my office desk. :>....first time posting picture too so not sure if works.



Welcome to tpf and thanks for sharing this beauty with us!


----------



## gotpurseitis

MandyWoo said:


> i have been a silent reader of the purseforum. decided to join today and this is my first post showing my first BV bag which i just bought not too long ago. here it is : the Appia BV Parachute sitting on my office desk. :>....first time posting picture too so not sure if works.


Beautiful bag! I too have been a silent reader and hopefully next week I will have a reveal to share!


----------



## bokzbokz

ivoryngold said:


> Took my Black Beauty out for a formal dinner last week. More pictures in my blog. Thanks for letting me share!


amazing clutch!!


----------



## Sweet Poison

I took my new BV clutch for a spin today. Also the first day of short weather this season!


----------



## ivoryngold

Another evening out with my Black Beauty. More pictures in my blog.


----------



## ivoryngold

bokzbokz said:


> amazing clutch!!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Jen123

Loving my large Veneta!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Jen123 said:


> Loving my large Veneta!
> 
> View attachment 2112127


 Classy outfit!


----------



## Jen123

yoyotomatoe said:


> Classy outfit!



Thank you


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Ready for church!


----------



## ivoryngold

yoyotomatoe said:


> Ready for church!


Gorgeous look! And the veneta keeps getting yummier!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ivoryngold said:


> Gorgeous look! And the veneta keeps getting yummier!



Thank you! And yes it does


----------



## Jen123

yoyotomatoe said:


> Ready for church!



Ah that color is so pretty


----------



## MsCandice

You and your BV look great.


Jen123 said:


> Loving my large Veneta!
> 
> View attachment 2112127


----------



## annie9999

beautiful bag; great color.  enjoy-


----------



## Jen123

MsCandice said:


> You and your BV look great.



Thank you!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Jen123 said:


> Ah that color is so pretty



Thank you. Definitely one of my faves!


----------



## YellowLabKiss

My Edorado Cabat at the office today.


----------



## BgaHolic

YellowLabKiss said:


> My Edorado Cabat at the office today.



There is something extremely gorgeous to me about that color.  Beautiful!!!


----------



## walnut9

gorgeous


----------



## walnut9

gorgie


----------



## walnut9

YellowLabKiss said:


> My Edorado Cabat at the office today.



What color is this called?


----------



## YellowLabKiss

Thank you! The color is Edoardo, from this season (also Cruise).


----------



## EmilyHB

in a cab with my large ebano belly on this sunny nyc day


----------



## BVmutAddict

My "new to me" lilac canst and Gainsborough lanyard.


----------



## YellowLabKiss

Ooh, the lilac is beautiful!


----------



## BVmutAddict

BVmutAddict said:


> My "new to me" lilac canst and Gainsborough lanyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2136007



Oops sorry for the typo.    It's a lilac cabat.


----------



## wt880014

Love the lilac cabat!!


----------



## Kkendrick02

Snagged this vintage BV at a thrift store for $2.99


----------



## qiutian

love you BV bag. so pretty~~


----------



## morabbiton

ivoryngold said:


> Another evening out with my Black Beauty. More pictures in my blog.


@ivoryngold The clutch and that gold cuff is beautiful! Who designed the cuff?


----------



## ivoryngold

morabbiton said:


> @ivoryngold The clutch and that gold cuff is beautiful! Who designed the cuff?


Thank you! The cuff is from Stella & Dot. Here's the link to it: http://www.stelladot.com/shop/en_us/p/jewelry/bracelets/b173g


----------



## charlie_c

My brand new Nero Intrecciato Nappa Circle Convertible Bag.  Definitely in love with those details!


----------



## YellowLabKiss

charlie_c said:


> My brand new Nero Intrecciato Nappa Circle Convertible Bag.  Definitely in love with those details!



Oooh, it's gorgeous! The Circle treatment is so cool. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## beachgirl38

Ladies I have been admiring your gorgeous BVs for over a year now & had plans on getting the perfect black bag.....Medium Veneta hobo.  Finally I have one & I cannot get over the gorgeous quality, the soft leather & the classic look of this bag!  It looks so classy & it is the perfect size for my 5'3" frame. I can see enjoying this bag for many years & am so happy to have it!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

beachgirl38 said:


> Ladies I have been admiring your gorgeous BVs for over a year now & had plans on getting the perfect black bag.....Medium Veneta hobo. Finally I have one & I cannot get over the gorgeous quality, the soft leather & the classic look of this bag! It looks so classy & it is the perfect size for my 5'3" frame. I can see enjoying this bag for many years & am so happy to have it!!
> 
> View attachment 2191125
> 
> 
> View attachment 2191126
> 
> 
> View attachment 2191127


 You got it! It looks so good on you girl! BV leather is so amazing. Enjoy!


----------



## lkweh

beachgirl38 said:


> Ladies I have been admiring your gorgeous BVs for over a year now & had plans on getting the perfect black bag.....Medium Veneta hobo.  Finally I have one & I cannot get over the gorgeous quality, the soft leather & the classic look of this bag!  It looks so classy & it is the perfect size for my 5'3" frame. I can see enjoying this bag for many years & am so happy to have it!!
> 
> View attachment 2191125
> 
> 
> View attachment 2191126
> 
> 
> View attachment 2191127



Black is classic. Love it!


----------



## charlie_c

beachgirl38 said:


> Ladies I have been admiring your gorgeous BVs for over a year now & had plans on getting the perfect black bag.....Medium Veneta hobo.  Finally I have one & I cannot get over the gorgeous quality, the soft leather & the classic look of this bag!  It looks so classy & it is the perfect size for my 5'3" frame. I can see enjoying this bag for many years & am so happy to have it!!
> 
> View attachment 2191125
> 
> 
> View attachment 2191126
> 
> 
> View attachment 2191127


BVs are instant classics and the leather only gets better and better!  Enjoy!


----------



## YellowLabKiss

beachgirl38 said:


> Ladies I have been admiring your gorgeous BVs for over a year now & had plans on getting the perfect black bag.....Medium Veneta hobo.  Finally I have one & I cannot get over the gorgeous quality, the soft leather & the classic look of this bag!  It looks so classy & it is the perfect size for my 5'3" frame. I can see enjoying this bag for many years & am so happy to have it!!
> ]



Very nice! The nero Veneta is a classic.

BTW I love all the bags on the bed in the background


----------



## beachgirl38

YellowLabKiss said:


> Very nice! The nero Veneta is a classic.
> 
> BTW I love all the bags on the bed in the background



Thank you so much!!  I noticed the other bags on my bed after I posted the pictures.  That is my tan Chloe Marcie (which is my favorite bag ever - but my new BV is now a tie) & my Rebecca Minkoff MAMs next to Marcie. I was trying on all my bags - I do that every now & then - also to keep check on not going overboard on my bag collection.  I am honestly done buying bags for a long time.  I want to enjoy these beauties!


----------



## beachgirl38

yoyotomatoe said:


> You got it! It looks so good on you girl! BV leather is so amazing. Enjoy!




Thank you so much  I am so happy - what a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## YellowLabKiss

beachgirl38 said:


> Thank you so much!!  I noticed the other bags on my bed after I posted the pictures.  That is my tan Chloe Marcie (which is my favorite bag ever - but my new BV is now a tie) & my Rebecca Minkoff MAMs next to Marcie. I was trying on all my bags - I do that every now & then - also to keep check on not going overboard on my bag collection.  I am honestly done buying bags for a long time.  I want to enjoy these beauties!



That is a very good idea! I think I will try it this weekend. I keep my bags in dust bags under my bed and sometimes I forget what I own!


----------



## ivoryngold

beachgirl38 said:


> Ladies I have been admiring your gorgeous BVs for over a year now & had plans on getting the perfect black bag.....Medium Veneta hobo.  Finally I have one & I cannot get over the gorgeous quality, the soft leather & the classic look of this bag!  It looks so classy & it is the perfect size for my 5'3" frame. I can see enjoying this bag for many years & am so happy to have it!!
> 
> View attachment 2191125
> 
> 
> View attachment 2191126
> 
> 
> View attachment 2191127


A gorgeous classic! Looks great on you!


----------



## ivoryngold

Someone's enjoying spring!


----------



## lkweh

ivoryngold said:


> Someone's enjoying spring!



Gorgeous


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ivoryngold said:


> Someone's enjoying spring!



Wow!


----------



## thedseer

ivoryngold said:


> Someone's enjoying spring!



beautiful!


----------



## beachgirl38

ivoryngold said:


> Someone's enjoying spring!



So beautiful!  I love the color - what an elegant bag!


----------



## sbelle

Since the special order knot went in the color direction of knots I already own, I decided to pick this one up.  Not a bad substitute!


----------



## LLANeedle

That's a beauty!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

sbelle said:


> Since the special order knot went in the color direction of knots I already own, I decided to pick this one up.  Not a bad substitute!



That is beautiful!


----------



## lkweh

sbelle said:


> Since the special order knot went in the color direction of knots I already own, I decided to pick this one up.  Not a bad substitute!



Nice choice, sbelle. Very unique. Remind me of butterfly


----------



## YCC

My corot wallet was on the way to restaurant.



The belly veneta waited for take out


----------



## beachgirl38

YCC said:


> My corot wallet was on the way to restaurant.
> View attachment 2198076
> 
> 
> The belly veneta waited for take out
> View attachment 2198077




Beautiful!  Love the color!


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

First time out in a while. Picking up my son at school.


----------



## couturequeen

ivoryngold said:


> Someone's enjoying spring!



Pretty bag and nails!


----------



## lkweh

YCC said:


> My corot wallet was on the way to restaurant.
> View attachment 2198076
> 
> 
> The belly veneta waited for take out
> View attachment 2198077



Nice. I have to take mine out for a spin too soon


----------



## Love Of My Life

sbelle said:


> Since the special order knot went in the color direction of knots I already own, I decided to pick this one up.  Not a bad substitute!


 
      This is a really special knot... enjoy it!!


----------



## Alessa9

Ready to go out the door with my first Bottega Veneta Watteau Large Veneta.


----------



## lkweh

Alessa9 said:


> Ready to go out the door with my first Bottega Veneta Watteau Large Veneta.



Very nice neutral color. Interesting how BV mixes up the color. Without seeing it IRL, this is in between lilac and appla


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Alessa9 said:


> Ready to go out the door with my first Bottega Veneta Watteau Large Veneta.



Lovely! Congrats!


----------



## annie9999

Alessa9 said:


> Ready to go out the door with my first Bottega Veneta Watteau Large Veneta.


Beautiful- enjoy.


----------



## Alessa9

Thanks!  I love it.  I originally wanted something closer to Steel or Shadow but they were all sold out.  This turned out to be great because I really do like this color.  I think I'll get a Campana next time.  Hopefully they'll come out with a new shade of gray.


----------



## LLANeedle

Very pretty color.  Enjoy.


----------



## YellowLabKiss

Your Watteau is beautiful! I'm so excited about the new colors.


----------



## aicomd

My one and only BV, for now...


----------



## YCC

me and my large canyon veneta on the train~


----------



## templewong

Trying to post my new ebano large veneta. Haven't done this before so apologies in advance if this doesn't work.


----------



## beachgirl38

beautiful bags ladies!!


----------



## YCC

A rainy day out with my lovely veneta~~


----------



## fwilliams119486

mlbags said:


> Yeah, 'in action' is much more interesting... always great to see how one bag connoiseur wears her stuff ! (Ms Piggy, thanks for starting this).
> 
> Anyway, I was just telling DH how I'm so in love with anything BV... honestly, not even Chanel has got me so hooked.  Actually, I now hardly visit the other sub-forums.... I'm visiting here ONLY most times!
> 
> Here's mine (tho u might hv seen this on some of my other posts).


 
BV at it's finest.  Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

With my large belly corniola. Pardon me for the popits flip flop, due to my pregnancy.


----------



## Bichon Lover

My Ottone Veneta wine tasting in Napa Valley at V Sattui.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Ottone Veneta at the bar


----------



## sunshine69

BL you look great.  I think we have all missed your "action" shots.


----------



## twin-fun

MrsRance said:


> With my large belly corniola. Pardon me for the popits flip flop, due to my pregnancy.



Lovely!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Twin-fun
Thank you dear 

BL
Gorgeous


----------



## lkweh

Gorgeous, BL. You always posted great action shots


----------



## annie9999

Bichon Lover said:


> My Ottone Veneta wine tasting in Napa Valley at V Sattui.


*BL*- your ottone veneta looks amazing.  thanks for the pic.-
also the pic of the puppies is adorable and glad molly is doing well.


----------



## Mousse

Bichon Lover said:


> My Ottone Veneta wine tasting in Napa Valley at V Sattui.



BL, you look so awesome. 'Love that Ottone Veneta from a BVette who is in love with her "new to me Ottone collection." Why haven't our paths crossed at Santana Row? We need to do a Silicon Valley / San Jose BV meet up.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thanks girls   Ottone is such a beautiful supple leather,  just makes you smile.


I bet our paths have crossed and we just don't know it!



Mousse said:


> BL, you look so awesome. 'Love that Ottone Veneta from a BVette who is in love with her "new to me Ottone collection." Why haven't our paths crossed at Santana Row? We need to do a Silicon Valley / San Jose BV meet up.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thanks girls   Ottone is such a beautiful leather,  just makes you smile.


I bet our paths have crossed and we don't know it 



Mousse said:


> BL, you look so awesome. 'Love that Ottone Veneta from a BVette who is in love with her "new to me Ottone collection." Why haven't our paths crossed at Santana Row? We need to do a Silicon Valley / San Jose BV meet up.


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thanks girls    Ottone is such a beautiful, supple leather, just makes you smile.


I bet our paths have crossed and we don't know it 



Mousse said:


> BL, you look so awesome. 'Love that Ottone Veneta from a BVette who is in love with her "new to me Ottone collection." Why haven't our paths crossed at Santana Row? We need to do a Silicon Valley / San Jose BV meet up.


----------



## Princess Coco

My brand new "Fume" large veneta under natural light


----------



## Jen123

Princess Coco said:


> My brand new "Fume" large veneta under natural light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2235411
> View attachment 2235412



Wow, such a beauty!!


----------



## Princess Coco

Jen123 said:


> Wow, such a beauty!!



Thanks! I love the color


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Princess Coco said:


> My brand new "Fume" large veneta under natural light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2235411
> View attachment 2235412



So pretty


----------



## Princess Coco

MrsRance said:


> So pretty



Thanks ))


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Princess Coco said:


> My brand new "Fume" large veneta under natural light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2235411
> View attachment 2235412


That's gorgeous!


----------



## NYorker

Princess Coco said:


> My brand new "Fume" large veneta under natural light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2235411
> View attachment 2235412



Gorgeous and neutral color. It will go with anything. Perfect for spring/summer but I would carry it in fall as well!  Enjoy it!


----------



## lkweh

Princess Coco said:


> My brand new "Fume" large veneta under natural light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2235411
> View attachment 2235412



Beautiful. At times it looks grey and other look white


----------



## Princess Coco

lkweh said:


> Beautiful. At times it looks grey and other look white


Agree.. is that why it's called "Fume"? lol


----------



## Spore gal

Princess Coco said:


> My brand new "Fume" large veneta under natural light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2235411
> View attachment 2235412


Gorgeous!!


----------



## kelkel99

Alessa9 said:


> Ready to go out the door with my first Bottega Veneta Watteau Large Veneta.


I  the watteau as well, it might just be my first bv! I've been waiting for the return of this colour tone for a few years now.


----------



## jmcadon

Bichon Lover said:


> My Ottone Veneta wine tasting in Napa Valley at V Sattui.


 So pretty!  Yes, more action shots


----------



## sexyviper

Trying out how to post pictures. Doesn't seems to work.


----------



## blessedXYZ

Fume us a lovely neutral!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Palmetto mini cabat at a baritone lesson


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Palmetto mini cabat at a baritone lesson


Ooh so cute. You are making me want the one on Malleries. Beautiful. 
hope you enjoyed the music lesson.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

moi et mes sacs said:


> Ooh so cute. You are making me want the one on Malleries. Beautiful.
> hope you enjoyed the music lesson.



Thanks!  I can't believe the mini cabats on malleries are still for sale - especially the palmetto!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Thanks!  I can't believe the mini cabats on malleries are still for sale - especially the palmetto!


Yes,  I must admit I am very drawn to the paille.


----------



## Molls

MrSchmidtsWife said:


> First time out in a while. Picking up my son at school.
> 
> View attachment 2198555



What color is this bag? It looks like it's dark plum.


----------



## Mousse

jmcadon said:


> SF would be fun...so many shops close together in Union Square! I was originally thinking Walnut Creek as traffic and parking are so easy there and it is between me and SF/San Jose area, but there is no BV boutique there.



I agree SF is so much fun; we can visit the BV boutique and there are some great lunch options for "ladies who lunch." There is a lot of construction in Union Square and on surrounding streets due to the subway build out. Best to park in the Sutter Stockton garage for those driving and avoid the Stockton / Third St. corridor. I may Cal Train it up from the Silicon Valley.


----------



## Mousse

lvdreamer said:


> I'm not exactly Bay Area (I'm in Fresno), but I'm interested in meeting other semi-local BVettes.



There is another BVette in the Fresno area. Perhaps you can connect and drive up to SF for the day.


----------



## lkweh

Mousse said:


> I agree SF is so much fun; we can visit the BV boutique and there are some great lunch options for "ladies who lunch." There is a lot of construction in Union Square and on surrounding streets due to the subway build out. Best to park in the Sutter Stockton garage for those driving and avoid the Stockton / Third St. corridor. I may Cal Train it up from the Silicon Valley.



Yes, SF would be more fun and has more options. I typically park at O'Farrel. BART or Cal Train is a great idea


----------



## jburgh

I don't want to rain on everyone's parade, but this thread is for pictures of members wearing their BV items.  

There is a BV get together thread here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/bv-get-togethers-in-2013-hatch-plans-here-699499.html.  I'll move the last few posts there.


----------



## StarStarMoon

Princess Coco said:


> My brand new "Fume" large veneta under natural light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2235411
> View attachment 2235412


this color is amazing!


----------



## StarStarMoon

Bichon Lover said:


> My Ottone Veneta wine tasting in Napa Valley at V Sattui.


you have a gorgeous collection, and they look all fabulous on you!


----------



## Bichon Lover

StarStarMoon said:


> you have a gorgeous collection, and they look all fabulous on you!




Thank you


----------



## mmmilkman

I took out my beloved BV Informale bag. I forgot how lovely the leather of this bag is!


----------



## mmmilkman

Another shot using the strap to carry the bag.


----------



## annie9999

mmmilkman said:


> View attachment 2266394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another shot using the strap to carry the bag.


great looking bag.  enjoy- you wear it well.


----------



## LibJames

Still in love with my Veneta. Although she has spoiled me from other bags...


----------



## prestwick

LibJames said:


> Still in love with my Veneta. Although she has spoiled me from other bags...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2269390


Wow! Is that the maxi or large? Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## annie9999

LibJames said:


> Still in love with my Veneta. Although she has spoiled me from other bags...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2269390


beautiful bag.  it is hard to put a veneta in the closet.


----------



## LibJames

prestwick said:


> Wow! Is that the maxi or large? Looks gorgeous on you!



Thank you! It's a large.


----------



## LibJames

annie9999 said:


> beautiful bag.  it is hard to put a veneta in the closet.



Thanks and well-put ^. I've put it up twice to use others and brought it back down days later...


----------



## lkweh

LibJames said:


> Still in love with my Veneta. Although she has spoiled me from other bags...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2269390


 
Large Nero Veneta is gorgeous. Look great!!!


----------



## LLANeedle

Beautiful.  The Veneta is my favorite style.   So comfy to carry.


----------



## jroger1

My preloved slouchy large nero veneta


----------



## LibJames

jroger1 said:


> My preloved slouchy large nero veneta



So pretty!


----------



## LibJames

lkweh said:


> Large Nero Veneta is gorgeous. Look great!!!



Would you believe this is ebano? I thought it looks Nero in the picture too! I love this brown because I feel very comfortable wearing it with black.


----------



## LibJames

LLANeedle said:


> Beautiful.  The Veneta is my favorite style.   So comfy to carry.



So, so comfy. I kind of wanna snuggle it sometimes.


----------



## jroger1

LibJames said:


> Still in love with my Veneta. Although she has spoiled me from other bags...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2269390


 
Love it!


----------



## Kitty S.

YCC said:


> A rainy day out with my lovely veneta~~
> 
> View attachment 2213480



Wow, did the bag do well in the rain?


----------



## YCC

Kitty S. said:


> Wow, did the bag do well in the rain?



Yes~~ I have used it several times in the rain. If there are rain drops, I just use dry cloth to clean the bag. Then, let the bag air dry, I don't see any stain at all.


----------



## LibJames

Kitty S. said:


> Wow, did the bag do well in the rain?



Not to cut in, but I can share my experience as well. I've never had any problem with the leather on my bag after rain! It should be said the one time I got caught in an absolute downpour I put it in a waterproof bag just to be safe. But light rain hasn't affected it at all.


----------



## ilovebags112233

This is my first BOTTEGA VENETA


----------



## YellowLabKiss

ilovebags112233 said:


> This is my first BOTTEGA VENETA



Ooh, congratulations! It looks like a maxi in ... Quetsche? Ebano?


----------



## ilovebags112233

YellowLabKiss said:


> Ooh, congratulations! It looks like a maxi in ... Quetsche? Ebano?


thank you! yes, it is a maxi


----------



## Dani3ear

My first BV out for her debut: passamaneria knot at a black tie wedding. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## ilovebags112233

YellowLabKiss said:


> Ooh, congratulations! It looks like a maxi in ... Quetsche? Ebano?


yes. thank you


----------



## jburgh

sexyviper said:


> Trying out how to post pictures. Doesn't seems to work.


 
Check it out here: http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html

There are lots of resources on the forum and doing a search is usually fruitful, thanks.


----------



## dreidrea

Still & forever be in love with my montaigne. &#10084;&#10084;


----------



## beachgirl38

My Medium Veneta in Nero with me shopping at anthropologie....


----------



## StarStarMoon

dreidrea said:


> Still & forever be in love with my montaigne. &#10084;&#10084;
> 
> View attachment 2291710


This looks so beautiful with your red shoes!


----------



## StarStarMoon

beachgirl38 said:


> My Medium Veneta in Nero with me shopping at anthropologie....
> 
> View attachment 2292970


Gorgeous classic- love Anthro too!


----------



## krawford

Dani3ear said:


> My first BV out for her debut: passamaneria knot at a black tie wedding. Thanks for letting me share


 
That is one of my very favorite Knots!


----------



## LibJames

beachgirl38 said:


> My Medium Veneta in Nero with me shopping at anthropologie....
> 
> View attachment 2292970


Girl, you know this picker speaks to me.


----------



## Lushi

With my large appliance Veneta


----------



## beachgirl38

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2294704
> 
> With my large appliance Veneta



So pretty!!


----------



## indiaink

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2294704
> 
> With my large appliance Veneta


Very pretty - and don't you love auto-correct, I'm sure mean "Appia", right?


----------



## Lushi

indiaink said:


> Very pretty - and don't you love auto-correct, I'm sure mean "Appia", right?



Yes, appia it is, phone does auto correction , lol


----------



## LibJames

I seriously love appia. So beautiful!


----------



## soulsurfer88

ilovebags112233 said:


> This is my first BOTTEGA VENETA


LOVE the silver!! Congrats


----------



## Kitty S.

LibJames said:


> Not to cut in, but I can share my experience as well. I've never had any problem with the leather on my bag after rain! It should be said the one time I got caught in an absolute downpour I put it in a waterproof bag just to be safe. But light rain hasn't affected it at all.



Thanks for sharing! Love to hear that! It's amazing to hear a designer bag doing so well with water, particularly a bag so nice and supple. I just bought one this past Saturday and can't wait to receive it in the mail


----------



## MvdH

YCC said:


> A rainy day out with my lovely veneta~~
> 
> View attachment 2213480



Hi  would you please tell what colour your bag is?
It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## adb

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2294704
> 
> With my large appliance Veneta



I love your skirt!!! The bag as well of course!!


----------



## adb

dreidrea said:


> Still & forever be in love with my montaigne. &#10084;&#10084;
> 
> View attachment 2291710



Same here!! I love my montaigne.. Mine is orchid..


----------



## Jen123

Me and my bv out at dinner! Wearing a Trina Turk dress and a large shadow veneta


----------



## Jen123

Love this color scheme for fall!


----------



## mustangsammy

Dani3ear said:


> My first BV out for her debut: passamaneria knot at a black tie wedding. Thanks for letting me share



What an attractive couple! Love the knot!


----------



## mustangsammy

​


Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2317223
> 
> 
> Me and my bv out at dinner! Wearing a Trina Turk dress and a large shadow veneta





Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2331511
> 
> 
> Love this color scheme for fall!




Love these outfits! And the BV!


----------



## mustangsammy

Bichon Lover said:


> My Ottone Veneta wine tasting in Napa Valley at V Sattui.



I've lived in wine country my whole life and V Sattui was my first winery experience (and a great one!) once I turned 21.  I love the color of your hobo, what is it about wine and BV that go together so well?


----------



## AC82

Hi all...im very new here..what do they mean by i hv 2 contribute 10 posts 2 existing thread?


----------



## AC82

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2317223
> 
> 
> Me and my bv out at dinner! Wearing a Trina Turk dress and a large shadow veneta


Ohh i love the shadow collection..planning 2 get d zip around wallet in tat color but seems like they no longer have the stock..so i just manage 2 buy the ardoise color..the darker version of Grey..


----------



## fanatek

It's strange but i never found a bottega that i like, whether in shape or size. I love the leather but I cannot find a good match for me!


----------



## RDJ

bottega veneta is so classic! everyone looks so great when wearing their bags. oulala x


----------



## Kitty S.

AC82 said:


> Ohh i love the shadow collection..planning 2 get d zip around wallet in tat color but seems like they no longer have the stock..so i just manage 2 buy the ardoise color..the darker version of Grey..



I love the ardoise color! I was debating bw buying a Nero or ardoise large Veneta... Congrats on ur new purchase!


----------



## Dani3ear

mustangsammy said:


> What an attractive couple! Love the knot!



Thank you so much mustangsammy


----------



## CholeTan

great bag!


----------



## LadyBaginess

Black Nero Intrecciato Nappa fringe bag Phew


----------



## annie9999

LadyBaginess said:


> Black Nero Intrecciato Nappa fringe bag Phew


love the fringe.  thanks for posting.


----------



## AC82

Kitty S. said:


> I love the ardoise color! I was debating bw buying a Nero or ardoise large Veneta... Congrats on ur new purchase!


Thx dear..


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

LadyBaginess said:


> Black Nero Intrecciato Nappa fringe bag Phew



Fringe! yes!


----------



## Thea Baghag

mlbags said:


> Yeah, 'in action' is much more interesting... always great to see how one bag connoiseur wears her stuff ! (Ms Piggy, thanks for starting this).
> 
> Anyway, I was just telling DH how I'm so in love with anything BV... honestly, not even Chanel has got me so hooked.  Actually, I now hardly visit the other sub-forums.... I'm visiting here ONLY most times!
> 
> Here's mine (tho u might hv seen this on some of my other posts).


Gorgeous colors!


----------



## baglici0us

Stopped by a little cake cafe with my PO mini cabat today.


----------



## Jen123

baglici0us said:


> View attachment 2364430
> 
> 
> Stopped by a little cake cafe with my PO mini cabat today.




Such a gorgeous bag! I am swooning!


----------



## jmcadon

baglici0us said:


> View attachment 2364430
> 
> 
> Stopped by a little cake cafe with my PO mini cabat today.


yum...both the cake and the bag


----------



## biribiri

baglici0us said:


> View attachment 2364430
> 
> 
> Stopped by a little cake cafe with my PO mini cabat today.



i stopped breathing for a while there.


----------



## mmmilkman

Bottega day today. With my one and only Informale bag.


----------



## indiaink

Out at my DH's birthday party with my Cervo Illusion Drop bag in Platino Ossidato (yes, I added length to the strap).


----------



## krawford

indiaink said:


> Out at my DH's birthday party with my Cervo Illusion Drop bag in Platino Ossidato (yes, I added length to the strap).


 
Ahh....that's a great bag!


----------



## Lara Madeleine

indiaink said:


> Out at my DH's birthday party with my Cervo Illusion Drop bag in Platino Ossidato (yes, I added length to the strap).



Your bag is beautiful.


----------



## smurfSMURF

Next to the pool with Miss Armatura at Disneyland Hollywoon Hotel, HK right before taking off for halloween parade and firework at HK Disneyland


----------



## indiaink

smurfSMURF said:


> Next to the pool with Miss Armatura at Disneyland Hollywoon Hotel, HK right before taking off for halloween parade and firework at HK Disneyland


OMG, I've never seen a photo that exudes relaxation more than this one.  Perfect capture!  The very essence of a good time!


----------



## couturequeen

indiaink said:


> Out at my DH's birthday party with my Cervo Illusion Drop bag in Platino Ossidato (yes, I added length to the strap).



I would have been all over this bag if it came at the length you created. Hits you in a great spot! Love it!


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> Out at my DH's birthday party with my Cervo Illusion Drop bag in Platino Ossidato (yes, I added length to the strap).


I LOVE your coat/jacket.


----------



## True*Fidelity

What a beautiful BV seamless bag 




MrSchmidtsWife said:


> First time out in a while. Picking up my son at school.
> 
> View attachment 2198555


----------



## sarahcaitlin

This is my first Bottega Veneta and I am completely in love! The Cervo Hobo in Nero - one pic w/ artificial light and one with natural light


----------



## grietje

sarahcaitlin said:


> This is my first Bottega Veneta and I am completely in love! The Cervo Hobo in Nero



Fabulous bag!  Welcome to BV!


----------



## indiaink

sarahcaitlin said:


> This is my first Bottega Veneta and I am completely in love! The Cervo Hobo in Nero - one pic w/ artificial light and one with natural light


Beautiful bag and great photos!  What city is that?

If you've done much reading here, you'll know who the Cervo Hobo nerds are, and one of those is me - love the CH, and it's firmly my One and Only.

Welcome to BVette World!


----------



## sarahcaitlin

grietje said:


> Fabulous bag!  Welcome to BV!



Thank you so much!


----------



## sarahcaitlin

indiaink said:


> Beautiful bag and great photos!  What city is that?
> 
> If you've done much reading here, you'll know who the Cervo Hobo nerds are, and one of those is me - love the CH, and it's firmly my One and Only.
> 
> Welcome to BVette World!



Thank you!! It's Chicago  I have haha - I read through a lot of threads about this bag while I was waiting for my bag BV ordered for me to come in since they didn't have any in nero and I saw your name pop up a lot! I love this bag so much, it's just perfect


----------



## Euclase

It's still Halloween in my time zone.  The Devil doesn't _always_ wear Prada...


----------



## Jen123

Euclase said:


> It's still Halloween in my time zone.  The Devil doesn't _always_ wear Prada...




Haha I love this!! Excellent!


----------



## Euclase

Jen123 said:


> Haha I love this!! Excellent!



Hehehehe, glad you enjoyed it!  It took a few tries to get this photo _just_ right.


----------



## sarahcaitlin

Euclase said:


> It's still Halloween in my time zone.  The Devil doesn't _always_ wear Prada...



Haha this is great! I like your shoes!


----------



## susiana

With medium veneta in appia..


----------



## indiaink

susiana said:


> With medium veneta in appia..


Very pretty!


----------



## susiana

indiaink said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you indiaink


----------



## lkweh

susiana said:


> With medium veneta in appia..



Gorgeous. I love how you dress up


----------



## em4lee

This is me on the left  and my mom on the right, she is carrying a BV that my dad got her on her birthday....
Not sure what name the model is, but I fell in love with it already, very mature and classy!


----------



## iceshiva

em4lee said:


> This is me on the left  and my mom on the right, she is carrying a BV that my dad got her on her birthday....
> Not sure what name the model is, but I fell in love with it already, very mature and classy!



It is a very nice piece


----------



## sarahcaitlin

susiana said:


> With medium veneta in appia..



Looks great on you!


----------



## Euclase

sarahcaitlin said:


> Haha this is great! I like your shoes!



Thank you, sarahcaitlin!


----------



## Euclase

susiana said:


> With medium veneta in appia..


You wear this so well!


----------



## Euclase

em4lee said:


> This is me on the left  and my mom on the right, she is carrying a BV that my dad got her on her birthday....
> Not sure what name the model is, but I fell in love with it already, very mature and classy!


I love both the bag and the happy picture.


----------



## anisetta

this is the only bv I have which I bought from Milan last year. Bought it because the sa was so helpful and very innocent eyes, stupidly wanted to make her happy


----------



## Kitty S.

anisetta said:


> this is the only bv I have which I bought from Milan last year. Bought it because the sa was so helpful and very innocent eyes, stupidly wanted to make her happy




Hope u r happy with it regardless. I am looking to buy a pillow bag too, bc it looks versatile and seems functional. How do u like urs?


----------



## anisetta

Kitty S. said:


> Hope u r happy with it regardless. I am looking to buy a pillow bag too, bc it looks versatile and seems functional. How do u like urs?



I always use my Chanel wallet which is a big one and I have loads to carry in it so it looks chubby. I think it has the same dimensions with the bag so it fits perfectly. I place it on the base then put my keys little cosmetic stuff etc on top. when I try to pay something it is an headache to me. If you don't use big wallets it is a perfect bag. I bought it for 950eur which is not too much money for a bag like that. I mean the leather and the work on it is really priceless cause I know how hard to make weave.


----------



## meijen

susiana said:


> With medium veneta in appia..


 
lovely!


----------



## meijen

em4lee said:


> This is me on the left  and my mom on the right, she is carrying a BV that my dad got her on her birthday....
> Not sure what name the model is, but I fell in love with it already, very mature and classy!


 
love this pic; and the bag is gorgeous


----------



## anisetta

meijen said:


> lovely!



Thank you


----------



## Euclase

anisetta said:


> this is the only bv I have which I bought from Milan last year. Bought it because the sa was so helpful and very innocent eyes, stupidly wanted to make her happy


The bag is a beautiful fit for you, and I adore the color.  Fantastic look!  =D


----------



## anisetta

Euclase said:


> The bag is a beautiful fit for you, and I adore the color.  Fantastic look!  =D



thank you, actually it has a nice shade of purple that fits my clothes a lot


----------



## lkweh

anisetta said:


> this is the only bv I have which I bought from Milan last year. Bought it because the sa was so helpful and very innocent eyes, stupidly wanted to make her happy



It looks great on you. Pillow bag is great when I need both hands...


----------



## anisetta

lkweh said:


> It looks great on you. Pillow bag is great when I need both hands...




thanks a lot


----------



## fufu

My first shadow BV. Not too sure about the name of the design


----------



## sarahcaitlin

fufu said:


> My first shadow BV. Not too sure about the name of the design



Looks great on you!


----------



## Euclase

fufu said:


> My first shadow BV. Not too sure about the name of the design



Love it!  It looks both very practical and great with your outfit.


----------



## 4purse

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Palmetto mini cabat at a baritone lesson



WOW so beautiful and colorful, I love it.


----------



## tann

Large Appia Veneta, first out of the box!


----------



## annie9999

tann said:


> Large Appia Veneta, first out of the box!


beautiful veneta- enjoy-


----------



## sarahcaitlin

tann said:


> Large Appia Veneta, first out of the box!



Beautiful!


----------



## Eversleeping

Me and my BV in Venice~ ^ ^


----------



## Euclase

Eversleeping said:


> View attachment 2418645
> 
> 
> Me and my BV in Venice~ ^ ^



  Love it!


----------



## annie9999

Eversleeping said:


> View attachment 2418645
> 
> 
> Me and my BV in Venice~ ^ ^


beautiful picture.  thank you for posting.
rete tote?


----------



## Viaggiare

Looks like a Parachute in Brique.  That color is really growing on me.  Is it just seasonal?


----------



## fufu

Eversleeping said:


> View attachment 2418645
> 
> 
> Me and my BV in Venice~ ^ ^



You are at my favourite destination, will love to bring my BV to visit Venice too one day


----------



## fufu

with my Shadow BV


----------



## B.Desire

I bought a nice Convertible bag last saturday, color is Eduardo, pics are coming later!


----------



## Stansy

fufu said:


> with my Shadow BV



How do you like your Brick bag if you don't mind me asking? I think it looks super-chick but isn't the opening rather small? Do you think it can be used as a business bag? Thanks!!


----------



## nikkifresh2

I'm not sure where to ask this, but what size veneta is kaley cuoco wearing in the celebrity thread?  Thanks


----------



## indiaink

nikkifresh2 said:


> I'm not sure where to ask this, but what size veneta is kaley cuoco wearing in the celebrity thread?  Thanks


The 'chat' thread works - it's a large Veneta.


----------



## susiana

Medium veneta in Appia colour. ..


----------



## lkweh

susiana said:


> Medium veneta in Appia colour. ..




Beautiful color on you.


----------



## Kitty S.

susiana said:


> Medium veneta in Appia colour. ..




Very nice with your spring dress&#128077;


----------



## StarStarMoon

susiana said:


> Medium veneta in Appia colour. ..


so bright and lovely, Susiana.  love the versatility of Appia.


----------



## susiana

lkweh said:


> Beautiful color on you.


Thank you ikweh..





Kitty S. said:


> Very nice with your spring dress&#128077;


Thank you Kitty S 





StarStarMoon said:


> so bright and lovely, Susiana.  love the versatility of Appia.


Thank you StarStarMoon.


----------



## 4purse

susiana said:


> Medium veneta in Appia colour. ..



Lovely color, looks great on you


----------



## B.Desire

Finally I had the time yesterday to make a picture of my BV convertible with the first sunshine!


----------



## 4purse

B.Desire said:


> Finally I had the time yesterday to make a picture of my BV convertible with the first sunshine!




Beautiful bag looks great on you


----------



## B.Desire

4purse said:


> Beautiful bag looks great on you


Thanks!

I was happy and surprised to find this bag (and the color) in sales...


----------



## qwertyz




----------



## StarStarMoon

B.Desire said:


> Finally I had the time yesterday to make a picture of my BV convertible with the first sunshine!


this looks amazing on you - the color is gorgeous!


----------



## StarStarMoon

qwertyz said:


> View attachment 2560700


such a beautiful clutch - enjoy!


----------



## qwertyz

StarStarMoon said:


> such a beautiful clutch - enjoy!




Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

Waiting at the Mini dealer...


----------



## azjavagirl

indiaink said:


> Waiting at the Mini dealer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2568260



Gotta love a smooshy puddle of Cervo....


----------



## indiaink

azjavagirl said:


> Gotta love a smooshy puddle of Cervo....


OH yeah - and she was all full of attitude, sitting there all cool as a cuke - this is also a BMW dealer and don't you know she was feelin' the pressure -


----------



## Mousse

indiaink said:


> OH yeah - and she was all full of attitude, sitting there all cool as a cuke - this is also a BMW dealer and don't you know she was feelin' the pressure -



I bet Zoey would love driving around in a cute bimmer X1. I'm still getting 33 MPG. I love everything about this compact SUV except the run flat tires. DH just found a spare on-line that we will take with us on long road trips after my last encounter with a giant screw that took out another tire. $305 a pop!


----------



## stasic

Nice photos.  I'm definitely considering a BV for my next purchase.


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> I bet Zoey would love driving around in a cute bimmer X1. I'm still getting 33 MPG. I love everything about this compact SUV except the run flat tires. DH just found a spare on-line that we will take with us on long road trips after my last encounter with a giant screw that took out another tire. $305 a pop!


She loves driving around in her Mini Cooper, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## little_doudou

Sunday shopping 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## krawford

little_doudou said:


> View attachment 2578213
> 
> 
> Sunday shopping
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Nice!! What color?


----------



## little_doudou

krawford said:


> Nice!! What color?




I forgot... It's 2012 fall color 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lkweh

little_doudou said:


> I forgot... It's 2012 fall color
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Can be Orchid?


----------



## 2328

Cool?!


----------



## little_doudou

Brought my baby to work 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sarahcaitlin

little_doudou said:


> View attachment 2582860
> 
> Brought my baby to work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Wow, love this color!


----------



## Silkpearl

Trefle veneta enjoying a melo martini at lunch....


----------



## Mousse

My maxi electrique minionde veneta is my travel companion this week on my biz trip to West TX and Las Vegas. She is starting to soften so beautifully. I just adore BV leather. I tucked her into her BV dust bag today on our flights.


----------



## Jen123

2328 said:


> Cool?!





little_doudou said:


> View attachment 2582860
> 
> Brought my baby to work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





Silkpearl said:


> Trefle veneta enjoying a melo martini at lunch....





Mousse said:


> My maxi electrique minionde veneta is my travel companion this week on my biz trip to West TX and Las Vegas. She is starting to soften so beautifully. I just adore BV leather. I tucked her into her BV dust bag today on our flights.



Great eye candy everyone!!


----------



## krawford

Mousse said:


> My maxi electrique minionde veneta is my travel companion this week on my biz trip to West TX and Las Vegas. She is starting to soften so beautifully. I just adore BV leather. I tucked her into her BV dust bag today on our flights.


What a fabulous bag!! Where did you go in Texas? That is were I live.


----------



## Mousse

krawford said:


> What a fabulous bag!! Where did you go in Texas? That is were I live.



I'm in Lubbock now. Off to Amarillo in the morning.


----------



## Gracie916

Mousse said:


> My maxi electrique minionde veneta is my travel companion this week on my biz trip to West TX and Las Vegas. She is starting to soften so beautifully. I just adore BV leather. I tucked her into her BV dust bag today on our flights.




Gorgeous maxi!  I want one too. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Mousse

Gracie916 said:


> Gorgeous maxi!  I want one too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks. I am so loving this blue. I am ordering a custom LL Bean Boat and Tote Bag to match for my biz travels. I love Herve Chapelier but they are so hard to find these days in colors that work for me. HC is a bit more elegant but the LL Bean totes wear like iron.


----------



## Ellochka_L

Silkpearl said:


> Trefle veneta enjoying a melo martini at lunch....


I will have what she's having!


----------



## Gracie916

Mousse said:


> Thanks. I am so loving this blue. I am ordering a custom LL Bean Boat and Tote Bag to match for my biz travels. I love Herve Chapelier but they are so hard to find these days in colors that work for me. HC is a bit more elegant but the LL Bean totes wear like iron.




Please share some mod shots.   Always looking for bags for travel.  I don't travel that much these days, but I have narrowed it down to a few MUST have when travel-which makes travel life so much easier!



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## annie1

&#127808;&#127808;&#127808;&#127808;&#127808;&#127808; Princess


----------



## True*Fidelity

Beautiful BV bag & nice smile


----------



## annie1

True*Fidelity said:


> Beautiful BV bag & nice smile




Thank you &#128091;&#128091;&#128091;&#128091;&#128091;


&#127808;&#127808;&#127808;&#127808;&#127808;&#127808; Princess


----------



## Mousse

krawford said:


> What a fabulous bag!! Where did you go in Texas? That is were I live.



I'm in the Dallas area next week for customer meetings - Dallas, Frisco, Plano and Arlington. My brother and SIL live in Arlington. They have a gorgeous house and a crazy terrier dog. I'm not into terriers and will take a good old hound dog anyday.


----------



## Cerecita

my (new) absolute love  - nero campana (medium)


----------



## Jen123

Cerecita said:


> my (new) absolute love  - nero campana (medium)




Looks fantastic on you!!


----------



## YellowLabKiss

Cerecita said:


> my (new) absolute love  - nero campana (medium)



It looks so good on you! I love your hair BTW.


----------



## Cerecita

YellowLabKiss said:


> It looks so good on you! I love your hair BTW.


thank you sooooo much!!!


----------



## Cerecita

Jen123 said:


> Looks fantastic on you!!


thank you!!


----------



## franhueso

Cerecita said:


> my (new) absolute love  - nero campana (medium)


Very nice!


----------



## franhueso

B.Desire said:


> Finally I had the time yesterday to make a picture of my BV convertible with the first sunshine!


Beautiful bag!


----------



## Cerecita

franhueso said:


> Very nice!


muchas gracias!


----------



## saintgermain

^^beautiful bag on a beautiful girl!


----------



## asdfghjkl123

Out on an errand!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

asdfghjkl123 said:


> Out on an errand!




What a gorgeous vintage BV!  I love the tassels and the smooth silky leather.  Thanks for posting this picture!


----------



## Maice

Love my first BV


----------



## Cerecita

Maice said:


> Love my first BV


so cool and summery!!! love it!


----------



## Maice

Cerecita said:


> so cool and summery!!! love it!



Thank you, *Cerecita*!


----------



## saintgermain

I love white BV! Looks so crisp in the summer, although a *b to maintain clean.


----------



## asdfghjkl123

Maice said:


> Love my first BV



Congratulations!


----------



## Maice

asdfghjkl123 said:


> Congratulations!



Thank you, *asdfghjkl123*!


----------



## Maice

saintgermain said:


> I love white BV! Looks so crisp in the summer, although a *b to maintain clean.



Hi *saintgermain*!  I am not sure if your comment was meant for me :shame: , but if it was, my BV is actually a very light blue that can look white under the sunlight/bright light.  I am loving it so far, though I do agree that the very light color makes it harder to maintain   Thanks for the comment (if it was indeed meant for me, hehe)!


----------



## saintgermain

Maice said:


> Hi *saintgermain*!  I am not sure if your comment was meant for me :shame: , but if it was, my BV is actually a very light blue that can look white under the sunlight/bright light.  I am loving it so far, though I do agree that the very light color makes it harder to maintain   Thanks for the comment (if it was indeed meant for me, hehe)!



Hi Maice!

In case you are interested in the future, for my light colored bags I find that although they are annoying to maintain if you are able to find a reputable shoe cobbler shop, they can do wonders! Some of them will mess up your bags though. So it may take some trial and error (I use my contemporary handbags that are cheaper and I don't care about messing up as tests for new shops that I haven't used before). Even though it's still annoying to have to bring them to a cobbler every few months, it's cheaper than getting a new bag often. With proper cleanings and maintenance, I have white woven BV bags that I use often for over 5 years. Yelp is a great resource if you are interested in finding cobblers, just type in shoe cobbler and look for high star ratings


----------



## Maice

saintgermain said:


> Hi Maice!
> 
> In case you are interested in the future, for my light colored bags I find that although they are annoying to maintain if you are able to find a reputable shoe cobbler shop, they can do wonders! Some of them will mess up your bags though. So it may take some trial and error (I use my contemporary handbags that are cheaper and I don't care about messing up as tests for new shops that I haven't used before). Even though it's still annoying to have to bring them to a cobbler every few months, it's cheaper than getting a new bag often. With proper cleanings and maintenance, I have white woven BV bags that I use often for over 5 years. Yelp is a great resource if you are interested in finding cobblers, just type in shoe cobbler and look for high star ratings



Oh wow, thanks so much for the great tips, *saintgermain*! I'll definitely look into cobblers in my area using Yelp.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Bathroom selfie with my small black fringe BV during a Merle Haggard concert.


----------



## LoeweLee

Hi all, i am new here&#128582;. This is my 1st BV&#128516;


----------



## Chummy

I love this in action thread!


----------



## azjavagirl

LoeweLee said:


> Hi all, i am new here&#128582;. This is my 1st BV&#128516;



What a beautiful first BV!  Gorgeous color--congrats and welcome!


----------



## couturequeen

Sunny day  and Gainsboro


----------



## npps

Going through these lovely pics, I noticed BV lovers have two things in common, great taste and gorgeous legs!!


----------



## LoeweLee

Bringing my new bv out for shopping.&#128103;


----------



## moi et mes sacs

LoeweLee said:


> Bringing my new bv out for shopping.&#128103;


You stylish lady. Which red is it?


----------



## crazybagfan

LoeweLee said:


> Bringing my new bv out for shopping.&#128103;




Is your bag medium campana at braise color?


----------



## LoeweLee

moi et mes sacs said:


> You stylish lady. Which red is it?



Hi dear, i am not sure on this.. its a darker tone red.  Not the bright red.


----------



## LoeweLee

crazybagfan said:


> Is your bag medium campana at braise color?



Is a medium belly bag.. but i am not sure on the color. Is a darker tone red.


----------



## crazybagfan

my large Capri bag. Bought it at pre loved few years ago and I'm still loving it!


----------



## krawford

crazybagfan said:


> View attachment 2653532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my large Capri bag. Bought it at pre loved few years ago and I'm still loving it!



Very nice.  Thought it was a roma at first


----------



## crazybagfan

krawford said:


> Very nice.  Thought it was a roma at first




It is not Roma but I think its hardware is similar to Roma. It's very lightweight and a very practical tote! As I understand this bag has been discontinued!


----------



## CaliforniaGal

crazybagfan said:


> View attachment 2653532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my large Capri bag. Bought it at pre loved few years ago and I'm still loving it!


  ----
Beautiful Capri .. !!


----------



## Cerecita

crazybagfan said:


> View attachment 2653532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my large Capri bag. Bought it at pre loved few years ago and I'm still loving it!


ah!!!! such a gorgeous bag!!!!


----------



## westvillage

Here's my medium Veneta sitting in a sunbeam in a NYC taxi with a city bus going by through the window.  

This Veneta is  the color of a clay flowerpot and I now wonder if it is the color called Appia.  I bought it in Venice and didn't pay attention to the name of the color since it was in Italian anyway, and a rose in any language is still a rose.  Silly me.  What do you think ... Appia?


----------



## lkweh

westvillage said:


> Here's my medium Veneta sitting in a sunbeam in a NYC taxi with a city bus going by through the window.
> 
> 
> 
> This Veneta is  the color of a clay flowerpot and I now wonder if it is the color called Appia.  I bought it in Venice and didn't pay attention to the name of the color since it was in Italian anyway, and a rose in any language is still a rose.  Silly me.  What do you think ... Appia?




I need a better picture. I can't tell from this picture.


----------



## Lushi

westvillage said:


> Here's my medium Veneta sitting in a sunbeam in a NYC taxi with a city bus going by through the window.
> 
> 
> 
> This Veneta is  the color of a clay flowerpot and I now wonder if it is the color called Appia.  I bought it in Venice and didn't pay attention to the name of the color since it was in Italian anyway, and a rose in any language is still a rose.  Silly me.  What do you think ... Appia?




I have this bag in large size. I use it a lot, I like the color


----------



## pinkibag

I am soooo happy. After so many years I finally decided to buy her. Here she is: my new BV veneta in this beautiful colour tourmaline. My SA ordered her for me. They sent it from Paris to Vienna.


----------



## westvillage

Such a very pretty bag in that lovely setting, and how special that she's come to you from Paris!


----------



## npps

Flame belly - quick one before we head out. Love how BV slouches and sits so perfectly on the shoulders.


----------



## Stansy

Ahhhhhh, all those pretty pics are giving me back BV fever that I lost earlier this year......


----------



## MrH

Is time to change colour &#128516;&#128536;&#128522;&#127881;


----------



## coleigh

^^^Wow, what a beautiful color!


----------



## Silkpearl

So much choice for desserts...


----------



## LingLingSarah

Sharing a photo of me holidaying with my pink b!


----------



## LoeweLee

LingLingSarah said:


> Sharing a photo of me holidaying with my pink b!




So sweet&#128519;


----------



## lyseiki8

Silkpearl said:


> So much choice for desserts...


Delicious looking, silk pearl !   What color is this?  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Silkpearl

lyseiki8 said:


> Delicious looking, silk pearl !   What color is this?  Thank you for sharing.


Thanks, Lyseiki8! It's a Trefle ( clover green) medium veneta.


----------



## Dani3ear

Napa and ayers cosmetic case out for a gyro &#128539;


----------



## NYCgirl

Silkpearl said:


> So much choice for desserts...



Great color and I love how you wrapped the scarf around the handle.


----------



## NYCgirl

LingLingSarah said:


> Sharing a photo of me holidaying with my pink b!



Adorable! Is that shock pink?


----------



## NYCgirl

Dani3ear said:


> View attachment 2669050
> 
> Napa and ayers cosmetic case out for a gyro &#128539;



Yummy looking gyro and cosmetic case!


----------



## Silkpearl

Dani3ear said:


> View attachment 2669050
> 
> Napa and ayers cosmetic case out for a gyro &#128539;


Dani3ear, love your napa and ayers cosmetic case- the colour looks to be similar to a coin purse I bought recently. Is it an "oro bruciato" gold colour? May I ask how long you have had the case and how the colour and exterior leathers are holding up?
TIA


----------



## Silkpearl

NYCgirl said:


> Great color and I love how you wrapped the scarf around the handle.


Thanks NYCgirl - Trying to keep the handle from getting dirty from my mitts....scarf wrapping technique needs work though!


----------



## Dani3ear

NYCgirl said:


> Yummy looking gyro and cosmetic case!




Thanks NYCgirl! She enjoyed her lunch &#128521;


----------



## Dani3ear

Silkpearl said:


> Dani3ear, love your napa and ayers cosmetic case- the colour looks to be similar to a coin purse I bought recently. Is it an "oro bruciato" gold colour? May I ask how long you have had the case and how the colour and exterior leathers are holding up?
> TIA



Thanks! I actually just received it a couple of days ago, ordered from Rue lala. I believe the description says "oro" -- not sure if it's oro bruciato, but I'm guessing this is from last holiday season. Time will tell if the leathers will wear well. Loving it so far! I actually like the gold as a neutral in summer-- goes well with white and bright colors.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Silkpearl said:


> So much choice for desserts...



I love how you wrapped that silk scarf around the handle. Brightens up the bag in a instant and makes it look so unique!


----------



## Silkpearl

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love how you wrapped that silk scarf around the handle. Brightens up the bag in a instant and makes it look so unique!


----------



## YellowLabKiss

Dani3ear said:


> Thanks! I actually just received it a couple of days ago, ordered from Rue lala. I believe the description says "oro" -- not sure if it's oro bruciato, but I'm guessing this is from last holiday season. Time will tell if the leathers will wear well. Loving it so far! I actually like the gold as a neutral in summer-- goes well with white and bright colors.



Yes, that is Oro Bruciato. 

My Oro wallet has held up well. Some wear at the corners but nothing very noticeable.


----------



## Silkpearl

YellowLabKiss said:


> Yes, that is Oro Bruciato.
> 
> My Oro wallet has held up well. Some wear at the corners but nothing very noticeable.


Thanks, YellowLabKiss! That is reassuring!


----------



## Lanvinfiend

Silkpearl said:


> So much choice for desserts...


 
MMM so yummy!! (and I'm not talking about the desserts) 

Is that vert menthe?


----------



## Silkpearl

Lanvinfiend said:


> MMM so yummy!! (and I'm not talking about the desserts)
> 
> Is that vert menthe?


The colour is Trefle ( clover).


----------



## asdfghjkl123

I love the strap on this wallet. I can loop it about my wrist and not bother about losing my wallet when I'm too engrossed shopping!


----------



## krawford

asdfghjkl123 said:


> I love the strap on this wallet. I can loop it about my wrist and not bother about losing my wallet when I'm too engrossed shopping!


 I love that strap also.  Going to check in to one.


----------



## Inkbluelover

Take my baby for a train trip


----------



## NYCgirl

Inkbluelover said:


> Take my baby for a train trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2691040



Wow, so pretty! Is that Orchid?


----------



## Inkbluelover

NYCgirl said:


> Wow, so pretty! Is that Orchid?



Thanks, yes it is orchid!


----------



## cooper1

NYCgirl said:


> Wow, so pretty! Is that Orchid?




Gorrrrrrrgeous!!!!!!
&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## LoeweLee

Inkbluelover said:


> Take my baby for a train trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2691040




This color is so beautiful.


----------



## cchow2

Inkbluelover said:


> Take my baby for a train trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2691040


 Summer color!


----------



## Inkbluelover

LoeweLee said:


> This color is so beautiful.



Thank you so much, orchid is my favourite bv color!


----------



## Inkbluelover

cchow2 said:


> Summer color!



Thanks, but here it is winter.  Bringing her to bright my day-)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Inkbluelover said:


> Take my baby for a train trip]



Gorgeous shade!


----------



## Inkbluelover

My workhorse Peltro Cabat


----------



## 4purse

Inkbluelover said:


> Take my baby for a train trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2691040



I so love this Orchid color...you lucky girl


----------



## HJoo

Hairy cabat..&#12619;&#12619;&#12619;


----------



## annie9999

Love the cabat and the Goyard inside.


----------



## PrincessCypress

My one and only beloved mini fringe!


----------



## diane278

Taking my new bag to Target on errands....Learning to work around the tan bag color. Impossible to tell with the dark lighting, but I'm wearing a navy washed linen tunic and dark brownish gray linen pants. On the plus side, I look thinner than I am in this photo. And a stab at a different color combo for later....


----------



## LLANeedle

Diane, I carry mine almost everyday between Memorial Day and Labor Day with all color combos.  I think it's a perfect neutral.


----------



## Viaggiare

Large Nero Campana at Bay Club Redwood Shores.  That bag is huge.


----------



## Silkpearl

Medium Veneta & Raspberry Margharita


----------



## indiaink

Silkpearl said:


> Medium Veneta & Raspberry Margharita


Wow, this is a nicely staged photo! Love that color green, what is that exactly?


----------



## Silkpearl

indiaink said:


> Wow, this is a nicely staged photo! Love that color green, what is that exactly?


Thank you, Indiaink. The colour is Trefle or Clover.


----------



## indiaink

Minnesota Renaissance Festival, trying on a "Maiden Dress", Safran Pillow.


----------



## Silkpearl

indiaink said:


> Minnesota Renaissance Festival, trying on a "Maiden Dress", Safran Pillow.


Your Pillow is a Gorgeous colour - &#65533;&#65533;.


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> Minnesota Renaissance Festival, trying on a "Maiden Dress", Safran Pillow.



Why fair maiden you look beautiful!


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> Why fair maiden you look beautiful!


Thank you, m'lady!


----------



## anniebhu

Hi...here are some photos of my black tote on the way to work - in the lift and then on the bus


----------



## asdfghjkl123




----------



## asdfghjkl123

indiaink said:


> Minnesota Renaissance Festival, trying on a "Maiden Dress", Safran Pillow.



You look so cute here!


----------



## jmcadon

indiaink said:


> Minnesota Renaissance Festival, trying on a "Maiden Dress", Safran Pillow.


Oh, I love this color!!!  The dress is cute, too


----------



## indiaink

Slowly but surely making headway on all the photos I took, but here is Grietje's Pillow and my Sunrise enjoying Muir Woods National Monument last week ...


----------



## LadyBaginess

My new mini Roma in electrique


----------



## LadyBaginess

Mini Roma


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

LadyBaginess said:


> Mini Roma



Adorable!  I love this bag!


----------



## What to buy

LadyBaginess said:


> Mini Roma



Gorgeous!   I want one. Can u share the price


----------



## LadyBaginess

yes it was around $3500 pricey for sure but its a bag u definitely fall head over heels over


----------



## indiaink

Sunrise Hobo and Pillow Cross Body Overlooking Bodega Bay Marina...


----------



## Silkpearl

indiaink said:


> Sunrise Hobo and Pillow Cross Body Overlooking Bodega Bay Marina...



So romantic....


----------



## zjajkj

Mini Messenger or Disco Bag


----------



## LoeweLee

Sharing my new &#127818;belly.


----------



## 4purse

LoeweLee said:


> Sharing my new &#127818;belly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2788824




What a lovely color


----------



## Viaggiare

Great Color!  Go Giants!


----------



## spendalot




----------



## Leda

annie1 said:


> View attachment 2598934
> 
> 
> 
> &#127808;&#127808;&#127808;&#127808;&#127808;&#127808; Princess


Your mother was a beautiful and elegant lady...


----------



## True*Fidelity

BV Veneta Bag on vacation @ the Honolulu Museum of Art
... waiting for tour of heiress Doris Duke's Shangri La estate


----------



## YCC

Out in HK.......


----------



## spendalot

YCC what is the color of your Veneta? It's making me want a green.


----------



## ich bins

hello, it's my first post - sorry for bad english but I want show you my ne maxi veneta. I have bought yesterday and I love her 

sorry, it's not possible to load a picture


----------



## ich bins

I try it again


----------



## diane278

ich bins said:


> I try it again


Your bag is beautiful and your photos with the various scarves are inspiring!


----------



## krawford

ich bins said:


> I try it again



Wow!  What color is this?


----------



## lyseiki8

ich bins said:


> I try it again



What a beauty!!  The picture on the right = Its Interesting to see that your bag has picked up the color of your scarf and 'appeared ' that you have two BVs.

Enjoy your new purchase.


----------



## ich bins

krawford said:


> Wow!  What color is this?




the name oft the color ist light grey - I love it


----------



## ich bins

here are my maxi sisters in watteau und ligth grey


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Im very new to BV and I've been admiring everyone bags in here I have to admit im falling in love with this brand I already have a bag in mind already that i want to get. Im kinda petite 5" 102lbs do you guys think the Medium Veneta would be too big for me? I would greatly appreciate ur opinion


----------



## Jen123

tua08366 said:


> Im very new to BV and I've been admiring everyone bags in here I have to admit im falling in love with this brand I already have a bag in mind already that i want to get. Im kinda petite 5" 102lbs do you guys think the Medium Veneta would be too big for me? I would greatly appreciate ur opinion



My mom is your size and she loves the medium. Sometimes she looks at my large and wishes she had it but she is never one to carry a hugeee bag. I say go for the medium!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Jen123 said:


> My mom is your size and she loves the medium. Sometimes she looks at my large and wishes she had it but she is never one to carry a hugeee bag. I say go for the medium!


thank you for ur response cant wait to see this bag in person


----------



## lkweh

tua08366 said:


> Im very new to BV and I've been admiring everyone bags in here I have to admit im falling in love with this brand I already have a bag in mind already that i want to get. Im kinda petite 5" 102lbs do you guys think the Medium Veneta would be too big for me? I would greatly appreciate ur opinion




I am about your height too and I have both, medium and large. Medium is more dressy but I like Large too. It is easier to carry and slouch beautifully.


----------



## 4purse

My new tote in Signal Blue. Love how well it goes with my McQueen scarf. Merry Christmas to me!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

4purse said:


> My new tote in Signal Blue. Love how well it goes with my McQueen scarf. Merry Christmas to me!!



Love how vibrant it looks!


----------



## imaredhead

4purse said:


> My new tote in Signal Blue. Love how well it goes with my McQueen scarf. Merry Christmas to me!!



Perfect color choice


----------



## Silkpearl

4purse said:


> My new tote in Signal Blue. Love how well it goes with my McQueen scarf. Merry Christmas to me!!


Love your bag and the colour, carries beautifully.


----------



## Silkpearl

Electrique blue large messenger/pillow


----------



## 4purse

Silkpearl said:


> Love your bag and the colour, carries beautifully.



Thank you. I'm usually a Veneta Hobo style girl so the tote style is new for me. Do you have the tote?


----------



## Leda

4purse said:


> My new tote in Signal Blue. Love how well it goes with my McQueen scarf. Merry Christmas to me!!


I love this bag!


----------



## Silkpearl

4purse said:


> Thank you. I'm usually a Veneta Hobo style girl so the tote style is new for me. Do you have the tote?


not yet! Tried it on at the boutique and it looks even better carried and hangs so well. Enjoy your gorgeous very elegant bag!


----------



## 4purse

My new Large Veneta in New Red with Ruffle leather accents. Her first outing and a trip to Starbucks for a Pumpkin Spice Latte. 

My first red bag, I've been looking for a red-not-orangish bag. This is a very pretty shade although the overcast low light day makes it look lighter.  But to be honest I havent seen a BV color I don't like


----------



## EGBDF

4purse said:


> My new Large Veneta in New Red with Ruffle leather accents. Her first outing and a trip to Starbucks for a Pumpkin Spice Latte.
> 
> My first red bag, I've been looking for a red-not-orangish bag. This is a very pretty shade although the overcast low light day makes it look lighter.  But to be honest I havent seen a BV color I don't like



Gorgeous!


----------



## MrH

My BV bag out for action &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Buckeyemommy

4purse said:


> My new Large Veneta in New Red with Ruffle leather accents. Her first outing and a trip to Starbucks for a Pumpkin Spice Latte.
> 
> 
> 
> My first red bag, I've been looking for a red-not-orangish bag. This is a very pretty shade although the overcast low light day makes it look lighter.  But to be honest I havent seen a BV color I don't like




Gorgeous!  Beautiful red.


----------



## 4purse

MrH said:


> My BV bag out for action &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836916



Lovely!!! What color is that?


----------



## MrH

4purse said:


> Lovely!!! What color is that?




Thanks &#128522; about the colour I can't remember now sorry , I think I will say is tan or camel


----------



## krawford

MrH said:


> My BV bag out for action &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836916



Very nice!!!


----------



## lkweh

4purse said:


> My new Large Veneta in New Red with Ruffle leather accents. Her first outing and a trip to Starbucks for a Pumpkin Spice Latte.
> 
> My first red bag, I've been looking for a red-not-orangish bag. This is a very pretty shade although the overcast low light day makes it look lighter.  But to be honest I havent seen a BV color I don't like



Gorgeous and ready for Xmas


----------



## qwertyz

Campana on my staycation


----------



## Nefedov




----------



## Leda

Nefedov said:


> View attachment 2842196


Very elegant


----------



## nerimanna

MrH said:


> My BV bag out for action &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836916


love this! i'm new to BV and this one is really nice!


----------



## nerimanna

i am in love with my very first bottega veneta! intrecciato hobo medium in brown...


----------



## Buckeyemommy

nerimanna said:


> i am in love with my very first bottega veneta! intrecciato hobo medium in brown...




Gorgeous!  Welcome. They are addicting


----------



## nerimanna

Buckeyemommy said:


> Gorgeous!  Welcome. They are addicting


thank you  have a great day!


----------



## hereuse

everyone looks great! Here is my pic in action: fifty shades of brown


----------



## news2me

hereuse said:


> everyone looks great! Here is my pic in action: fifty shades of brown
> 
> View attachment 2874530



Oh, this is so cute! I don't see the point of using models for advertising campaigns when pets make a much better job.


----------



## sweetbubble

Anniversary gift for my DH


----------



## Buckeyemommy

sweetbubble said:


> Anniversary gift for my DH




Lovely!


----------



## sweetbubble

Buckeyemommy said:


> Lovely!



Thanks!


----------



## lkweh

Ayers Metalic clutch for the lunar year dinner


----------



## westvillage

lkweh said:


> Ayers Metalic clutch for the lunar year dinner


I have three Bottegas so I feel a part of this wonderful thread though I don't post except maybe once a year.

I love this metallic clutch. Such a creative use of the weaving  to dress it up. Enjoy the festivities!


----------



## Mousse

sweetbubble said:


> Anniversary gift for my DH




Very nice. I so want to get my DH a BV wallet but he said that only one of us can afford BV. Fortunately he understands  and supports my weakness for all things BV.


----------



## lkweh

westvillage said:


> I have three Bottegas so I feel a part of this wonderful thread though I don't post except maybe once a year.
> 
> I love this metallic clutch. Such a creative use of the weaving  to dress it up. Enjoy the festivities!



Thank you. Yeah, I love this clutch the most since I can put in my S4.


----------



## sweetbubble

Mousse said:


> Very nice. I so want to get my DH a BV wallet but he said that only one of us can afford BV. Fortunately he understands  and supports my weakness for all things BV.


What a sweet husband you have.


----------



## sweetbubble

lkweh said:


> Ayers Metalic clutch for the lunar year dinner


Nice clutch.


----------



## Mousse

I'm stuck in Dallas because of the ice storm. Thought it would be fun to send some handwritten postcards.


----------



## Princess Coco

My new Bella tote ( shopper's tote) in Signal Blue. I'm so happy to still be able to get this color. &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## EGBDF

Princess Coco said:


> My new Bella tote ( shopper's tote) in Signal Blue. I'm so happy to still be able to get this color. &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;



Gorgeous!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Princess Coco said:


> My new Bella tote ( shopper's tote) in Signal Blue. I'm so happy to still be able to get this color. &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;




What a beautiful color!  Love that bag. Congrats. &#128522;


----------



## grietje

Princess Coco said:


> My new Bella tote ( shopper's tote) in Signal Blue. I'm so happy to still be able to get this color. &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;



Hot doggie!  Great bag and a great color!  Where'd you find it?


----------



## Princess Coco

Thank you ladies..... 



grietje said:


> Hot doggie!  Great bag and a great color!  Where'd you find it?



Thank you.. I got it from Reebonz &#128522;


----------



## Jen123

Princess Coco said:


> My new Bella tote ( shopper's tote) in Signal Blue. I'm so happy to still be able to get this color. &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;




Gorgeous!!


----------



## Silkpearl

Tagging along shopping with my large pillow....


----------



## shiba_inu

Silkpearl said:


> Tagging along shopping with my large pillow....




I just posted on another thread that I thought the large Pillow looked too big. I may need to rethink that. This looks great on you!  Is that Electrique or Signal Blue?  Beautiful!


----------



## Silkpearl

shiba_inu said:


> I just posted on another thread that I thought the large Pillow looked too big. I may need to rethink that. This looks great on you!  Is that Electrique or Signal Blue?  Beautiful!


Thanks, Shiba_inu, the colour is Electrique.  I thought it big when I first saw it, but now I realise that it sort of curves round the body a bit in the middle - so the edges dont really stick straight out. I can get everything that I normally carry in the medium veneta, including a large zipped wallet and sunglasses. I am finding it a very practical and elegant crossbody bag.


----------



## shiba_inu

Silkpearl said:


> Thanks, Shiba_inu, the colour is Electrique.  I thought it big when I first saw it, but now I realise that it sort of curves round the body a bit in the middle - so the edges dont really stick straight out. I can get everything that I normally carry in the medium veneta, including a large zipped wallet and sunglasses. I am finding it a very practical and elegant crossbody bag.




Thanks for modeling it. Maybe I tried it in the wrong color at the time. Sounds very functional.


----------



## yussi

Here is my beloved!!! Got her off of ebay, at a steal!!! Its over 10 years old and still looking good as new!!! I love her so!!!!
It is BICOLOR! Thats best appreciated in the last pic.


----------



## yussi

lol!! Hubby rocking my baby!!! (....and I have 3 real ones!! Hahahaha!!!)


----------



## Jen123

yussi said:


> View attachment 2939421
> View attachment 2939422
> View attachment 2939423
> View attachment 2939424
> 
> 
> Here is my beloved!!! Got her off of ebay, at a steal!!! Its over 10 years old and still looking good as new!!! I love her so!!!!
> It is BICOLOR! Thats best appreciated in the last pic.




I love it!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Beautiful!  Great find.


----------



## V0N1B2

yussi said:


> View attachment 2939421
> View attachment 2939422
> View attachment 2939423
> View attachment 2939424
> 
> 
> Here is my beloved!!! Got her off of ebay, at a steal!!! Its over 10 years old and still looking good as new!!! I love her so!!!!
> It is BICOLOR! Thats best appreciated in the last pic.


I thought you were talking about your boyfriend, lol.  His was the first picture that loaded for me, before the ones with you in them.  
The bi-colour bag is very cute.  The shade difference is quite subtle.  Does it have the little snips to the fettuce?


----------



## yussi

Yes V0N1B2! It has small snips on every other fettuce!!! I love her so!!!!


----------



## pandorabox

yussi said:


> View attachment 2939421
> View attachment 2939422
> View attachment 2939423
> View attachment 2939424
> 
> 
> Here is my beloved!!! Got her off of ebay, at a steal!!! Its over 10 years old and still looking good as new!!! I love her so!!!!
> It is BICOLOR! Thats best appreciated in the last pic.




Wow wow wow. I love the whole deal. The bag the whole look - the colors -  your outfit! Go girl!


----------



## pandorabox

yussi said:


> View attachment 2939685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol!! Hubby rocking my baby!!! (....and I have 3 real ones!! Hahahaha!!!)



Are those e cig? My hubby have been using those for a few years now. Awesome!


----------



## pandorabox

sweetbubble said:


> Anniversary gift for my DH



I love it. Did you "pre-money" fill it as well? Lol.


----------



## hereuse

Everyone looks gorgeous!


----------



## BagMagTasty

maxi veneta! monaco, near the casino square


----------



## MarvelGirl

BagMagTasty said:


> maxi veneta! monaco, near the casino square



Twins, if that is nero! You look fantastic! Love the maxi!


----------



## BagMagTasty

MarvelGirl said:


> Twins, if that is nero! You look fantastic! Love the maxi!



NERO!


----------



## hereuse

my new-to-me Campana


----------



## Jen123

hereuse said:


> View attachment 2948035
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new-to-me Campana
> View attachment 2948035




Gorgeous! I love your rivale too!!


----------



## Phiomega

My Borsa Olimpia BV is my first BV.... People keep on saying that you'll crave for more.... I think they are right....


----------



## Buckeyemommy

hereuse said:


> View attachment 2948035
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new-to-me Campana
> View attachment 2948035




Love this bag. On my wish list [emoji4]. Looks great on you.


----------



## Jen123

Phiomega said:


> My Borsa Olimpia BV is my first BV.... People keep on saying that you'll crave for more.... I think they are right....
> View attachment 2948140



Stunning!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hereuse said:


> my new-to-me Campana ]



It looks gorgeous on you! Is it a large, may I ask?


----------



## Silkpearl

My medium veneta - I 'get' the slouch now....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Silkpearl said:


> My medium veneta - I 'get' the slouch now....



It is gorgeous on you and wow, the medium is not as small as I thought it to be. I love how it slouches against you.


----------



## Silkpearl

frenziedhandbag said:


> It is gorgeous on you and wow, the medium is not as small as I thought it to be. I love how it slouches against you.


Thanks, and it was a bit packed that day too! Although all the kind tpfers told me the veneta would slouch, didn't really understand what that meant until now - love my first bag and it improves with age....


----------



## hereuse

Jen123 said:


> Gorgeous! I love your rivale too!!




Thank you !


----------



## hereuse

Phiomega said:


> My Borsa Olimpia BV is my first BV.... People keep on saying that you'll crave for more.... I think they are right....
> 
> View attachment 2948140




Stunning! 
And yes, you're right!


----------



## hereuse

Buckeyemommy said:


> Love this bag. On my wish list [emoji4]. Looks great on you.




It is a perfect bag for everyday ! I hope you will get your Campana soon! :*


----------



## hereuse

frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks gorgeous on you! Is it a large, may I ask?




Yes, it is the large one


----------



## hereuse

Silkpearl said:


> My medium veneta - I 'get' the slouch now....




What color is it? Veeery nice !


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Silkpearl said:


> My medium veneta - I 'get' the slouch now....




Beautiful color. Looks lovely on you.


----------



## hereuse

I am obsessed with my Campana


----------



## Silkpearl

hereuse said:


> What color is it? Veeery nice !



Thanks, Hereuse and bc_lv_poodle. it is trefle or clover


----------



## Silkpearl

hereuse said:


> I am obsessed with my Campana
> View attachment 2949953


Your campana has a beautiful drape and seems to sit close to the body? Lovely colour - I must reconsider this style.....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Silkpearl said:


> Thanks, and it was a bit packed that day too! Although all the kind tpfers told me the veneta would slouch, didn't really understand what that meant until now - love my first bag and it improves with age....



I must say I didn't quite understand how it will slouch too. I had previously considered this style but wonder about the short strap drop.... and thus leaned towards the medium campana... but seeing yours piqued my interest in it again.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hereuse said:


> Yes, it is the large one



Thank you. I am also looking at the campana, orifinally settled on medium but the large looks so good on you too. Oh my, need to try them on store to know which I actually like.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hereuse said:


> I am obsessed with my Campana]



It is stunning!


----------



## hereuse

Greetings from Venice to all lovely members of TPF


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hereuse said:


> Greetings from Venice to all lovely members of TPF



Venice! I had some lovely memories there. I adore the look of the large campana on you. It complements your frame and doesn't overwhelm at all. I am assuming you are on vacation? If I am right, enjoy!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Wow. This looks even better than the close up picture.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

hereuse said:


> Greetings from Venice to all lovely members of TPF
> View attachment 2952317
> View attachment 2952317



I found myself keep coming back to look at this picture of you and your beautiful bag.  May I ask how tall you are?

p.s. Not a stalker!


----------



## hereuse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I found myself keep coming back to look at this picture of you and your beautiful bag.  May I ask how tall you are?
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. Not a stalker!




 I am 5'4" 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Venice! I had some lovely memories there. I adore the look of the large campana on you. It complements your frame and doesn't overwhelm at all. I am assuming you are on vacation? If I am right, enjoy!




Yes, I am on vacation! Thank you! :*
Venice is amazing - I am in love with everything here..


----------



## hereuse

Miss Veneta on a gondola ride!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Your phone case is pretty too.


----------



## grietje

hereuse said:


> Miss Veneta on a gondola ride!


 
That's the real Venice isn't it?  Not Vegas?!


----------



## shiba_inu

Lovely pictures. Thanks for sharing. Did you pick up anything BV while in Italy, yet?  That would be a fantastic souvenir.  Or are the Campana and Veneta new travel companions?  



hereuse said:


> Miss Veneta on a gondola ride!
> View attachment 2953109
> View attachment 2953112
> View attachment 2953113


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hereuse said:


> Miss Veneta



The large veneta looks stunning on you! The gondolo is a must in Venice. The gelato too. The pizzas, pasta and cakes. Oh, everything!  &#128522;


----------



## BagMagTasty

hereuse said:


> Miss Veneta on a gondola ride!
> View attachment 2953109
> View attachment 2953112
> View attachment 2953113



I love venice & i love your bottega 
but i have to say that these kind of "water-taxis" are so sooo expansive! almost like your bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Out to the BV boutique with my Ebano Mini Messenger to try on the Campana and Veneta.


----------



## hereuse

frenziedhandbag said:


> Out to the BV boutique with my Ebano Mini Messenger to try on the Campana and Veneta.




I love this style. It looks great on you!


----------



## hereuse

frenziedhandbag said:


> Out to the BV boutique with my Ebano Mini Messenger to try on the Campana and Veneta.



I want your bag and your shoes and actually your whole outfit! :lolots:


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

frenziedhandbag said:


> Out to the BV boutique with my Ebano Mini Messenger to try on the Campana and Veneta.




Casual and yet very pretty. Is the strap/chain on the Disco bag comfy?


----------



## hereuse

BagMagTasty said:


> I love venice & i love your bottega
> but i have to say that these kind of "water-taxis" are so sooo expansive! almost like your bag



Yes, indeed - they are expensive and the ride is only 30 minutes lol.. but you do it only once and collect beautiful memories for our whole life 

:*




frenziedhandbag said:


> The large veneta looks stunning on you! The gondolo is a must in Venice. The gelato too. The pizzas, pasta and cakes. Oh, everything!  &#128522;



yeees, pasta, pizza and gelato  I love italian food 

:*




shiba_inu said:


> Lovely pictures. Thanks for sharing. Did you pick up anything BV while in Italy, yet?  That would be a fantastic souvenir.  Or are the Campana and Veneta new travel companions?



No BV for me for a long time  we bought an older house and it needs to be refurbished 

:*




grietje said:


> That's the real Venice isn't it?  Not Vegas?!



Yees, the real Venice 




BV_LC_poodle said:


> Your phone case is pretty too.


You are so kind! Thank you :*


----------



## bagloverny

Just loving my new Campana!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bagloverny said:


> Just loving my new Campana!




Wonderful purchase. My next purchase will be the medium Campana.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hereuse said:


> I love this style. It looks great on you!





hereuse said:


> I want your bag and your shoes and actually your whole outfit!




Thank you. I love the mini messenger, such an easy bag to use. I got the shoes (Melissa) from Amazon, comfortable on the first day I wore it but gave me blisters on the second day.  



BV_LC_poodle said:


> Casual and yet very pretty. Is the strap/chain on the Disco bag comfy?




Thank you! Very comfortable on the shoulder. I hardly ever feel it on me, it is like carrying nothing at all. I am eyeing a pillow too, for days when I need to have more things with me.


----------



## bagloverny

A mod pic with my nero medium Campana this morning. Love this bag.


----------



## Genius Loci

Beautiful!


----------



## Genius Loci

What colour is it? Can't really tell from the pic.


----------



## Violet Bleu

My one and only BV


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Violet Bleu said:


> My one and only BV



Glorious blue. Very pretty!


----------



## Violet Bleu

frenziedhandbag said:


> Glorious blue. Very pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## Cerecita

hereuse said:


> Greetings from Venice to all lovely members of TPF
> View attachment 2952317
> View attachment 2952317


just beautiful!!!!!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

En route to NYC with my large Quetsche Campana


----------



## cazaubon

Just uploaded two more pix to my album of my new medium truffle Campana, with front and side views of me wearing it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Beautiful color!


----------



## JJJcam

Love all the pictures! They help visualize what the style and size actually look like "on".


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Duo. This bag can hold more than it appears!  
Forgive the darkness. I was trying to snap this before anyone walked in and thought I was crazy.


----------



## indiaink

Buckeyemommy said:


> Duo. This bag can hold more than it appears!
> Forgive the darkness. I was trying to snap this before anyone walked in and thought I was crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973731


This is a way cool photo - if you hadn't said anything, I would have thought it was done purposely.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

indiaink said:


> This is a way cool photo - if you hadn't said anything, I would have thought it was done purposely.




TY. [emoji6]


----------



## lyseiki8

BV_LC_poodle said:


> View attachment 2970109
> 
> 
> En route to NYC with my large Quetsche Campana




Sorry, I am bias - this is a lovely color )


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

lyseiki8 said:


> Sorry, I am bias - this is a lovely color )




Yes it is. It's one of my Top 3 BV colors [emoji7]


----------



## reddfoxx1

I just purchased a medium veneta in tan; I hope it's well worth the money because I surely have buyer's remorse. Pics to come!


----------



## grietje

reddfoxx1 said:


> I just purchased a medium veneta in tan; I hope it's well worth the money because I surely have buyer's remorse. Pics to come!


Oh dear, that doesn't sound very positive.  Already buyers remorse?  What led you to make the purchase in the first place?  BV is very expensive and it's definitely not for everyone.  I'm sad because making such a purchase should be happy!


----------



## JJJcam

reddfoxx1 said:


> I just purchased a medium veneta in tan; I hope it's well worth the money because I surely have buyer's remorse. Pics to come!


Looking forward to your pictures and maybe more as to why you are having second thoughts.


----------



## reddfoxx1

My new BV medium hobo came today, and...and...and it's darker than I hoped. I so wanted the tan color I saw on the Saks website. If I return it, I doubt I'll find another. Anyway, has BV discontinued the medium size? I can't find the size on the website, and the usuals don't have a variety of colors left. Decisions, Decisions! My pics won't upload!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

No, the medium Veneta is not discontinued. It's still on the BV website.  Most department stores don't have the medium on their websites though.


----------



## V0N1B2

reddfoxx1 said:


> My new BV medium hobo came today, and...and...and it's darker than I hoped. I so wanted the tan color I saw on the Saks website. If I return it, I doubt I'll find another. Anyway, has BV discontinued the medium size? I can't find the size on the website, and the usuals don't have a variety of colors left. Decisions, Decisions! My pics won't upload!


What colour did you receive and where did you buy it? Can you return it?
What colour did you want? Sand?   Saks has it here, as far as I know:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...a+Veneta&N=4294912161+306622829&bmUID=kQMTJU3


----------



## reddfoxx1

I guess I ordered the "small" then. There's only one inside zip pocket.
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...a+Veneta&N=4294912161+306623859&bmUID=kQN9CAd


----------



## V0N1B2

Weird.  Both state Medium Veneta yet they both have different dimensions.
The Veneta only has one inside zip pocket regardless of size.

Oh wait.  The bag you bought in TAN is last year's model.  See the difference on the handle?  The weave doesn't go all the way around.

The bag in the link I posted is the newer style where they changed the design of the handle.  I didn't think they had changed the dimesions that much?
Also, can anyone confirm if the new bags have an inner slip pocket as well as the zippered pocket?  The BV website doesn't mention anything about this.  Unless Saks is calling the mobile phone pocket and "inside open pocket"
*and sorry for going so off topic *jburgh*, but we gotta know this stuff! 

Your link:


My link:


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

There's only one zipped compartment and one cell phone pocket.

Is the tan actually a Walnut?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

reddfoxx1 said:


> I guess I ordered the "small" then. There's only one inside zip pocket.
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...a+Veneta&N=4294912161+306623859&bmUID=kQN9CAd


never knew there was a "small" Veneta I always thought the Medium was a lil too big for me would love to see a pic of ur bag I think i might want this one better


----------



## westvillage

My Campana at the hair sli


----------



## westvillage

Sorry about that fragment. Here is my Campana with me at the hair salon.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Heading out with the girls with my baby bag.


----------



## reddfoxx1

BV_LC_poodle said:


> There's only one zipped compartment and one cell phone pocket.
> 
> Is the tan actually a Walnut?


I think I've figured out how to upload!
http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll189/reddfoxx_1/20150507_203959_zpswljvc4l8.jpg
http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll189/reddfoxx_1/20150507_203937_zpsyfnme6in.jpg


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Heading out with the girls with my baby bag.]



I like how the baby bag actually had a base when it is filled, which meant more room.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

westvillage said:


> Here is my Campana with me at the hair salon.



love your campana!


----------



## BettySpagetty

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2294704
> 
> With my large appliance Veneta



OM MY that skirt


----------



## reddfoxx1

I am determined to learn how to get along in TPF
http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll189/reddfoxx_1/20150507_203959_zps63ccdd3a.jpg


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

reddfoxx1 said:


> I am determined to learn how to get along in TPF
> 
> http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll189/reddfoxx_1/20150507_203959_zps63ccdd3a.jpg




Very beautiful neutral color! Is that a medium or large?


----------



## reddfoxx1

Thanks. I think I'll keep it. Apparently, it's last season's medium...smaller and less expensive than the current medium Veneta.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

reddfoxx1 said:


> Thanks. I think I'll keep it. Apparently, it's last season's medium...smaller and less expensive than the current medium Veneta.




It's not that much smaller. It's just less puffy. Some people really like the older design and try very hard to hunt for a new old-design bag. 

Enjoy your new bag. You will love it even more as it gets softer.


----------



## Millicat

reddfoxx1 said:


> I am determined to learn how to get along in TPF
> http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll189/reddfoxx_1/20150507_203959_zps63ccdd3a.jpg



I like the colour, so you're keeping it ?


----------



## reddfoxx1

Millicat said:


> I like the colour, so you're keeping it ?



Yes, I'm keeping it; The color is not available in the new style.


----------



## Leda

grietje said:


> That's the real Venice isn't it?  Not Vegas?!


Hahahah


----------



## avocado1

reddfoxx1 said:


> Yes, I'm keeping it; The color is not available in the new style.



I have the same bag! I also got it for less price than the current price for medium since it was last season's color.


----------



## Phiomega

Coming back from a business trip...Ebano BV Olimpia under afternoon sunlight...


----------



## ExBagHag

Phiomega said:


> Coming back from a business trip...Ebano BV Olimpia under afternoon sunlight...
> View attachment 3014580




Curious.....how do you like the Olimpia?  It looks gorgeous.


----------



## krawford

Phiomega said:


> Coming back from a business trip...Ebano BV Olimpia under afternoon sunlight...
> View attachment 3014580



Very nice bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Coming back from a business trip...Ebano BV Olimpia under afternoon sunlight...



love how Ebano looks totally different here. gorgeous!


----------



## ayumiken

mlbags said:


> Yeah, 'in action' is much more interesting... always great to see how one bag connoiseur wears her stuff ! (Ms Piggy, thanks for starting this).
> 
> Anyway, I was just telling DH how I'm so in love with anything BV... honestly, not even Chanel has got me so hooked.  Actually, I now hardly visit the other sub-forums.... I'm visiting here ONLY most times!
> 
> Here's mine (tho u might hv seen this on some of my other posts).


No doubt you carry your bags very elegantly casual or formal..... between first one is perfect!!


----------



## Phiomega

ExBagHag said:


> Curious.....how do you like the Olimpia?  It looks gorgeous.




I love my Olimpia... It gives a polished look to any outfit I wore. Works very well especially with business/business casual/night setup. The flap is secured nicely -- indeed a bit hard to take things in and out (compare to Campana for example), but that is a compromise to the polished style....


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> love how Ebano looks totally different here. gorgeous!







krawford said:


> Very nice bag!




Thank you!


----------



## cw2351

Carried mom's BV bag for a day, beautiful colour! I don't even know the exact name of this bag. [emoji28]


----------



## indiaink

I could have sworn I posted this earlier, but apparently not!  At the dentist today, and the check-in clerk was wearing nail polish that matched my Tréfle Cervo Hobo! She didn't know the brand, as her 3-year-old daughter had picked it out.


----------



## lyseiki8

indiaink said:


> I could have sworn I posted this earlier, but apparently not!  At the dentist today, and the check-in clerk was wearing nail polish that matched my Tréfle Cervo Hobo! She didn't know the brand, as her 3-year-old daughter had picked it out.


:giggles:


----------



## Silkpearl

indiaink said:


> I could have sworn I posted this earlier, but apparently not!  At the dentist today, and the check-in clerk was wearing nail polish that matched my Tréfle Cervo Hobo! She didn't know the brand, as her 3-year-old daughter had picked it out.


Love it! Let me know if you find out what brand the nailpolish colour is. Would look deliciously summery with matching toes?!!! ( or a row of peas....)


----------



## Mousse

NFSINGH said:


> I live in Boston and we Have two BV BOUTIQUES  near me. So if the lady who was in Chestnut Hill Bloomies was lamenting about Barney's not having a selection she sure was not dong her homework on where to buy




I was in Boston in late March for a family visit. My schedule did not allow a visit to the new boutique across from the public garden. How does it compare to the boutique at the Natick collection?


----------



## Phiomega

Love how Atlantic looks under sunlight... Put a smile in my face during a long trip to Hamburg...


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3021893
> 
> Love how Atlantic looks under sunlight... Put a smile in my face during a long trip to Hamburg...




I've got to see this color IRL. Looks gorgeous!  [emoji7]


----------



## dolali

indiaink said:


> I could have sworn I posted this earlier, but apparently not!  At the dentist today, and the check-in clerk was wearing nail polish that matched my Tréfle Cervo Hobo! She didn't know the brand, as her 3-year-old daughter had picked it out.



Gorgeous color! I am still looking for the perfect Cervo Hobo for me. I know you have a few, and I read somewhere you usually buy preloved. I hope you don't mind me asking, where do you find theses beauties? (I usually peruse the "usual" suspects: F, Y, A, etc). any other places you can share?

I always enjoy looking at your pictures... so, so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## dolali

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3021893
> 
> Love how Atlantic looks under sunlight... Put a smile in my face during a long trip to Hamburg...



What a beautiful color!


----------



## Phiomega

dolali said:


> What a beautiful color!




Thank you! Indeed it is a very vibrant blue that can also look conservatively dark when not in sunlight...


----------



## indiaink

Lunching at Good Earth in Roseville... such a delicious puddle Ms. Scarlet is!


----------



## Jen123

indiaink said:


> Lunching at Good Earth in Roseville... such a delicious puddle Ms. Scarlet is!




What a beautiful lunch companion!


----------



## MochaCake

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3021893
> 
> Love how Atlantic looks under sunlight... Put a smile in my face during a long trip to Hamburg...



Hi Phiomega! Such a gorgeous color, is your campana the medium or the large? Do you find it comfortable to wear  and do the straps stay put on the shoulders?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

indiaink said:


> Lunching at Good Earth in Roseville... such a delicious puddle Ms. Scarlet is!




That's the perfect red. Love it!


----------



## JJJcam

indiaink said:


> Lunching at Good Earth in Roseville... such a delicious puddle Ms. Scarlet is!


Love the pebbled leather.
Love the color!,,Hope you both had a great lunch


----------



## Phiomega

MochaCake said:


> Hi Phiomega! Such a gorgeous color, is your campana the medium or the large? Do you find it comfortable to wear  and do the straps stay put on the shoulders?




Thank you! This is the medium one. I find it super comfortable, easy to sling over your shoulder and for me the straps stay put if I cross them... But I know I also have a square shoulder so maybe it helps...


----------



## Phiomega

My Ebano BV olimpia in my office with my flore Epi LV wallet... Aren't the gorgeous together?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Love how Atlantic looks under sunlight...



So beautiful. I would smile too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> Lunching at Good Earth in Roseville... such a delicious puddle Ms. Scarlet is!



Oooh, I adore how vibrant and rich Scarlet looks. Truly stunning!


----------



## ExBagHag

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3028154
> 
> My Ebano BV olimpia in my office with my flore Epi LV wallet... Aren't the gorgeous together?




Phio- did you see the earlier post about the corners turning up on the Olimpia?  I have a charcoal Olimpia arriving tomorrow and have the same concern.


----------



## MochaCake

Phiomega said:


> Thank you! This is the medium one. I find it super comfortable, easy to sling over your shoulder and for me the straps stay put if I cross them... But I know I also have a square shoulder so maybe it helps...



Thanks so much! I would love to see it in person and try it on if I have time to go to a boutique.


----------



## indiaink

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3028154
> 
> My Ebano BV olimpia in my office with my flore Epi LV wallet... Aren't the gorgeous together?


Beautiful piece!  Both of them!



ExBagHag said:


> Phio- did you see the earlier post about the corners turning up on the Olimpia?  I have a charcoal Olimpia arriving tomorrow and have the same concern.


I'm not Phio, but I have a suggestion for the corners 'turning';  the weave of the leather is what's causing this - gently work the corners with your fingers in the other direction, kind of give it a massage as you think about it, and see if that doesn't cure the ailment.  Leather has memory and the weave is tight; if you can convince it to lay straight or at least turn in the right direction, it should be fine.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3028154
> 
> My Ebano BV olimpia in my office with my flore Epi LV wallet... Aren't the gorgeous together?




Yes they are!!  [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

ExBagHag said:


> Phio- did you see the earlier post about the corners turning up on the Olimpia?  I have a charcoal Olimpia arriving tomorrow and have the same concern.



I observe that this also has to do with how much weight you put inside. I do put quite a lot as this is my work bag, so the corner indeed curls a bit .... But I take it as part of my own 'signature' to my BV... It is meant to be used lovingly and it still looks great!


----------



## Phiomega

indiaink said:


> I'm not Phio, but I have a suggestion for the corners 'turning';  the weave of the leather is what's causing this - gently work the corners with your fingers in the other direction, kind of give it a massage as you think about it, and see if that doesn't cure the ailment.  Leather has memory and the weave is tight; if you can convince it to lay straight or at least turn in the right direction, it should be fine.



I will try this!


----------



## Phiomega

indiaink said:


> Lunching at Good Earth in Roseville... such a delicious puddle Ms. Scarlet is!



Awesome scarlet.... Am eyeing Bella and dreaming that it comes in scarlet too...


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> Awesome scarlet.... Am eyeing Bella and dreaming that it comes in scarlet too...




Oh my!  A Belle in Scarlet. Love the way you think.


----------



## ExBagHag

Two new bags to consider....Olimpia in gray from Bergdorfs. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Or....Small shoulder tote in black. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And what this mighty little small tote can hold (plus iPhone 6). 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The winner is the small tote.   Reasons:   The Olimpia is a great classic shape but too formal for my needs.  

The small tote is a relatively reasonable $1120 and is a classic that holds a lot.


----------



## V0N1B2

Phiomega said:


> Awesome scarlet.... Am eyeing Bella and dreaming that it comes in scarlet too...


They've been making the Bella since around 2007 so it's possible 
It came in Fever at least....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ExBagHag said:


> The winner is the small tote.   Reasons:   The Olimpia is a great classic shape but too formal for my needs.
> The small tote is a relatively reasonable $1120 and is a classic that holds a lot.



I will go for the same bag too. Like what you have shared, the Olympia is beautiful but too formal for me too.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ExBagHag said:


> Two new bags to consider....Olimpia in gray from Bergdorfs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030196
> 
> 
> Or....Small shoulder tote in black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030198
> 
> 
> And what this mighty little small tote can hold (plus iPhone 6).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030204
> 
> 
> The winner is the small tote.   Reasons:   The Olimpia is a great classic shape but too formal for my needs.
> 
> The small tote is a relatively reasonable $1120 and is a classic that holds a lot.




Both are beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;. Great choice - I love the look of the Olimpia but too formal for me as well. I just don't think I personally could carry it off as an everyday bag. Not with 3 kiddos in tow.  I will have to admire this beauty from afar. 
How does the small tote fit on the shoulder?


----------



## ExBagHag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Both are beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;. Great choice - I love the look of the Olimpia but too formal for me as well. I just don't think I personally could carry it off as an everyday bag. Not with 3 kiddos in tow.  I will have to admire this beauty from afar.
> How does the small tote fit on the shoulder?




Small tote fits nicely on shoulder....and I imagine even better as it gets softer and slouchier.  I've even tried it with a Fall weight coat and it still works well.


----------



## reddfoxx1

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3028154
> 
> My Ebano BV olimpia in my office with my flore Epi LV wallet... Aren't the gorgeous together?


I love!


----------



## s_milla

yesterday with my pillow


----------



## indiaink

s_milla said:


> yesterday with my pillow


Gorgeous! Very clever angle - shows the beautiful colors of your outfit and the bag perfectly! A match made in heaven


----------



## frenziedhandbag

s_milla said:


> yesterday with my pillow



Love the pillow and it looks great on you!


----------



## s_milla

Thanks, ladies


----------



## Phiomega

V0N1B2 said:


> They've been making the Bella since around 2007 so it's possible
> It came in Fever at least....




Oh no... Better prepare now... [emoji13]


----------



## Phiomega

Courageously brought my Atlantic campana to a theme park with kids... I am loving it and cannot part with it! Very happy with how it looks with my super casual weekend outfit....


----------



## grietje

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3032564
> 
> Very happy with how it looks with my super casual weekend outfit....


 
That's what's rather cool about the Campana.  It can "go play" very easily, especially in the color you selected.


----------



## grietje

ExBagHag said:


> And what this mighty little small tote can hold ...
> The winner is the small tote... The small tote is a relatively reasonable $1120 and is a classic that holds a lot.


 
This bag is also known as the small Iron bag.  I have the same style and color as you.  It's remarkably roomy and easy to wear.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3032564
> 
> Courageously brought my Atlantic campana to a theme park with kids...



That is courageous indeed. I know I won't dare to do that. 




grietje said:


> That's what's rather cool about the Campana.  It can "go play" very easily.



Well said about the Campana. It really feels like a go-to bag. I am increasingly starting to feel the same way about the Bella.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3032564
> 
> Courageously brought my Atlantic campana to a theme park with kids... I am loving it and cannot part with it! Very happy with how it looks with my super casual weekend outfit....




Very cool! It's nice that it can work for different occasions. 

Do both straps stay on your shoulder without sliding off?


----------



## Phiomega

grietje said:


> That's what's rather cool about the Campana.  It can "go play" very easily, especially in the color you selected.







frenziedhandbag said:


> That is courageous indeed. I know I won't dare to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said about the Campana. It really feels like a go-to bag. I am increasingly starting to feel the same way about the Bella.




It is indeed becoming my go-to bag for any occasion. Imagine/ I even brought it to a wedding in the past weekend --- I was wearing a blue dress and I need a bag that can carry some toddlers stuff but still looks elegant. And it works nicely!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> It is indeed becoming my go-to bag for any occasion. Imagine/ I even brought it to a wedding in the past weekend --- I was wearing a blue dress and I need a bag that can carry some toddlers stuff but still looks elegant. And it works nicely!



Now, that is true versatility indeed.


----------



## Violet Bleu

indiaink said:


> Lunching at Good Earth in Roseville... such a delicious puddle Ms. Scarlet is!



The color is breathtaking!


----------



## Phiomega

A selfie shot  


I wonder why it is so hard to part with BV. Since I have them, I found it hard to switch to another bag --- even though I have other nice bags. For example, took my gorgeous hunter green Valentino rock stud tote this morning because I have not worn it for a long time, but ended up putting it back to stay with campana.... Anyone experienced the same thing?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I wonder why it is so hard to part with BV.



That is a pretty selfie shot! Love how the purple undertone comes through. Gorgeous! I know what you mean... I had totally stopped looking at other brands as I find that I constantly compare them with BV's versatility and lightness.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Phiomega said:


> A selfie shot
> View attachment 3041401
> 
> I wonder why it is so hard to part with BV. Since I have them, I found it hard to switch to another bag --- even though I have other nice bags. For example, took my gorgeous hunter green Valentino rock stud tote this morning because I have not worn it for a long time, but ended up putting it back to stay with campana.... Anyone experienced the same thing?




That is indeed a very pretty selfie - the perfect angle to show off the bag and the color.


----------



## Cerecita

Phiomega said:


> A selfie shot
> View attachment 3041401
> 
> I wonder why it is so hard to part with BV. Since I have them, I found it hard to switch to another bag --- even though I have other nice bags. For example, took my gorgeous hunter green Valentino rock stud tote this morning because I have not worn it for a long time, but ended up putting it back to stay with campana.... Anyone experienced the same thing?


the same thing happens to me (and my Campana) all the time LOL
totally understand your feelings about BV


----------



## Phiomega

Cerecita said:


> the same thing happens to me (and my Campana) all the time LOL
> totally understand your feelings about BV





frenziedhandbag said:


> That is a pretty selfie shot! Love how the purple undertone comes through. Gorgeous! I know what you mean... I had totally stopped looking at other brands as I find that I constantly compare them with BV's versatility and lightness.



So I am not the only crazy one ....


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> So I am not the only crazy one ....


You can count me in as a member of the dedicated to BV club.


----------



## Phiomega

Atlantic campana goes back to Singapore for vacation with me...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Atlantic campana goes back to Singapore for vacation with me...



Welcome to Singapore! Wishing you a great vacay!


----------



## marinapurse

With my pillow in brunito.


----------



## Orlie

marinapurse said:


> With my pillow in brunito.


 
Love it!  The sheen looks so subtle in this photo!


----------



## marinapurse

Yes, it's very tasteful and elegant!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

marinapurse said:


> With my pillow in brunito.



It goes so well with your dress?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

marinapurse said:


> With my pillow in brunito.



Oops, I meant !! All these metallic pillows are making me yearn for one.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mods, please feel free to delete this post if inappropriate for this thread. I like the way fashion blogger Wendy's Lookbook paired her knot with chambray.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ebano Disco Messenger and I can fit an umbrella underside. &#128522;


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> Ebano Disco Messenger and I can fit an umbrella underside. &#128522;


Cool shoes!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Cool shoes!



Thank you Diane! I practically live in sneakers. These are from VANS. Pretty comfy.


----------



## casseyelsie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mods, please feel free to delete this post if inappropriate for this thread. I like the way fashion blogger Wendy's Lookbook paired her knot with chambray.




Thanks for those pics. That clutch is very classy and elegant!  On my wishlist [emoji16]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

casseyelsie said:


> Thanks for those pics. That clutch is very classy and elegant!  On my wishlist [emoji16]



You are most welcome. I can only admire the knot from afar as I am always in casual wear but it is definitely a very chic and dressy piece. Hope you get to fulfill your wishlist soon!


----------



## Phiomega

BV Campana Atlantic with my travelling outfit -- t-shirt, ripped jeans and striped Skechers... This is my most travelled bag to-date -- within less than three months, it has been to Myanmar, Thailand, Singapore, Dubai, and Germany! (Well, two of those were only at the airports but I transit for more than 2 hours!)


----------



## krawford

frenziedhandbag said:


> Ebano Disco Messenger and I can fit an umbrella underside. &#128522;


 Isn't that the greatest little bag?  It is so cleverly made.  I have two, one in Atlantic and just bought one in the grey color.  Love them so!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

frenziedhandbag said:


> Ebano Disco Messenger and I can fit an umbrella underside. &#128522;



Umbrella??  Now I want your umbrella!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> BV Campana Atlantic with my travelling outfit -- t-shirt, ripped jeans and striped Skechers...



Love your travel outfit, casual and comfy. The sneakers are so cool! BV is so versatile isn't it? from work to play!



krawford said:


> Isn't that the greatest little bag?  It is so cleverly made.  I have two, one in Atlantic and just bought one in the grey color.  Love them so!



I agree! It is so nifty and handy. Oh, I am so envious of your color choices. I had been thinking of these two colors ever since I saw them. 




BV_LC_poodle said:


> Umbrella??  Now I want your umbrella!



I need another too! It is so hard to find a compact umbrella. Someone bought this for me and it is looking worn out. I have tried hunting for one but never found  one small enough.


----------



## casseyelsie

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Umbrella??  Now I want your umbrella!




Lol


----------



## Mousse

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love your travel outfit, casual and comfy. The sneakers are so cool! BV is so versatile isn't it? from work to play!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! It is so nifty and handy. Oh, I am so envious of your color choices. I had been thinking of these two colors ever since I saw them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need another too! It is so hard to find a compact umbrella. Someone bought this for me and it is looking worn out. I have tried hunting for one but never found  one small enough.




Umbrella? Where is it raining? Not in the Bay Area or on recent travels to Dallas and NoLa.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mousse said:


> Umbrella? Where is it raining? Not in the Bay Area or on recent travels to Dallas and NoLa.



Singapore! Thunderstorms this month amidst year round summer heat.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Singapore! Thunderstorms this month amidst year round summer heat.




Indeed... Had to buy an umbrella from the souvenir shop at Gardens by the Bay due to sudden shower few days ago!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Indeed... Had to buy an umbrella from the souvenir shop at Gardens by the Bay due to sudden shower few days ago!



Hope you had a good time at the Gardens. The rain had been on and off, totally unpredictable. Do always have an umbrella with you. I was at Sentosa yesterday and it rained heavily for like, five minutes? Erratic!


----------



## thedseer

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3067470
> 
> BV Campana Atlantic with my travelling outfit -- t-shirt, ripped jeans and striped Skechers... This is my most travelled bag to-date -- within less than three months, it has been to Myanmar, Thailand, Singapore, Dubai, and Germany! (Well, two of those were only at the airports but I transit for more than 2 hours!)



This color is so beautiful!


----------



## Phiomega

thedseer said:


> This color is so beautiful!




Thank you... It is awesome color --- looks very dark indoor but 'light up' under lights...


----------



## nana9026

marinapurse said:


> With my pillow in brunito.



Love the pillow bag! So versatile!


----------



## LouiseCPH

My lovely coral large veneta might be a little tired, a little dirty even - but look at that view! Belated greetings from the Como Lake [emoji4].


----------



## V0N1B2

^^^^ Oooh pretty!

My BVs in action yesterday as I was waiting to leave the city for home.


----------



## Jen123

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 3083333
> 
> My lovely coral large veneta might be a little tired, a little dirty even - but look at that view! Belated greetings from the Como Lake [emoji4].




What a lovely view and a lovely bag!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> My BVs in action yesterday as I was waiting to leave the city for home.



Gorgeous! I can see the sheen on the leather. Vey pretty!




LouiseCPH said:


> My lovely coral large veneta might be a little tired, a little dirty even - but look at that view!



What a view and happy to see that it is enjoying its great adventures with you.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Thank you both [emoji4]. The Veneta turned out to be a great travel bag - beautiful AND practical. What's not to love?


----------



## casseyelsie

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 3083333
> 
> My lovely coral large veneta might be a little tired, a little dirty even - but look at that view! Belated greetings from the Como Lake [emoji4].




Beautiful view to enjoy with such a classic bag. I went to lake Como many years ago n love that place. Enjoy


----------



## casseyelsie

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 3083333
> 
> My lovely coral large veneta might be a little tired, a little dirty even - but look at that view! Belated greetings from the Como Lake [emoji4].




Beautiful view to enjoy with such a classic bag. I went to Lake Como many years ago n love the place.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## account815

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 3083333
> 
> My lovely coral large veneta might be a little tired, a little dirty even - but look at that view! Belated greetings from the Como Lake [emoji4].




Nice view. Nice bag.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## nyc39312

Got this beauty yesterday! Large Intrecciato Hobo in Byzantine- such a amazing color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

nyc39312 said:


> Got this beauty yesterday! Large Intrecciato Hobo in Byzantine- such a amazing color.



Stunning!


----------



## diane278

nyc39312 said:


> Got this beauty yesterday! Large Intrecciato Hobo in Byzantine- such a amazing color.


Yeah!!!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

nyc39312 said:


> Got this beauty yesterday! Large Intrecciato Hobo in Byzantine- such a amazing color.




Beautiful pop of color. Enjoy!


----------



## grietje

nyc39312 said:


> Got this beauty yesterday! Large Intrecciato Hobo in Byzantine- such a amazing color.


Yowsa!  It's so pretty in this style.


----------



## CoastalCouture

nyc39312 said:


> Got this beauty yesterday! Large Intrecciato Hobo in Byzantine- such a amazing color.


Holy Hobo Batman! That is an amazing color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

What a BV evening it was. 

You were buying cakes with your brown Sloane. It has slouched so wonderfully and my very first time seeing it irl. It doesn't look too wide in terms of depth as I had originally imagined it to be.

You were entering the clinic as I was exiting. You were carrying a large Ebano Pillow and I can't help sneaking a second glance as the large indeed is large. 

You were walking towards the North East MRT Line in your bright yellow sundress. Pairing it beautifully is your large Veneta in a gorgeous true green shade. The large was not as big as I had envisioned it to be. Clearly a new perspective for me. 

You were standing right in front of me on the escalator with your Nero Bella. You were wearing it with only one strap and it looks all soft and spacious within.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a BV evening it was.
> 
> You were buying cakes with your brown Sloane. It has slouched so wonderfully and my very first time seeing it irl. It doesn't look too wide in terms of depth as I had originally imagined it to be.
> 
> You were entering the clinic as I was exiting. You were carrying a large Ebano Pillow and I can't help sneaking a second glance as the large indeed is large.
> 
> You were walking towards the North East MRT Line in your bright yellow sundress. Pairing it beautifully is your large Veneta in a gorgeous true green shade. The large was not as big as I had envisioned it to be. Clearly a new perspective for me.
> 
> You were standing right in front of me on the escalator with your Nero Bella. You were wearing it with only one strap and it looks all soft and spacious within.




Tell me you didn't stalk all these ladies around town [emoji16][emoji38]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Tell me you didn't stalk all these ladies around town [emoji16][emoji38]



LOL! &#128513; 
*trying my best to look innocent.&#128582;

I was in BV luck yesterday. I originally planned to visit BV in town but the flu bug came visiting instead. Went to the clinic and my BV cravings were somewhat satisfied by all these random BVs I saw. &#128518;


----------



## casseyelsie

bv_lc_poodle said:


> tell me you didn't stalk all these ladies around town [emoji16][emoji38]




lol!


----------



## V0N1B2

My three favourite things out for dinner tonight. BV, Tods & Missoni.
Bottega Veneta Roma in Opera


----------



## LouiseCPH

Very nice!


----------



## Phiomega

V0N1B2 said:


> My three favourite things out for dinner tonight. BV, Tods & Missoni.
> 
> Bottega Veneta Roma in Opera




The opera color looks really great in Roma!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> My three favourite things out for dinner tonight. BV, Tods & Missoni.
> Bottega Veneta Roma in Opera



Gorgeous outfit! I love everything in this picture, including that fiery red nail colour!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

V0N1B2 said:


> My three favourite things out for dinner tonight. BV, Tods & Missoni.
> 
> Bottega Veneta Roma in Opera




Beautiful ensemble. Love the sweater. I'm ready for sweater weather.


----------



## True*Fidelity

Waiting at the Dentists' office with my beloved BV grey Sloane


----------



## krawford

True*Fidelity said:


> Waiting at the Dentists' office with my beloved BV grey Sloane



Love that sloane&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Buckeyemommy

True*Fidelity said:


> Waiting at the Dentists' office with my beloved BV grey Sloane




That is beautiful.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

True*Fidelity said:


> Waiting at the Dentists' office with my Sloane



So soft... makes me want to hug it.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

True*Fidelity said:


> Waiting at the Dentists' office with my beloved BV grey Sloane




This Sloane fan is loving it [emoji8][emoji7][emoji7]

Is that Ferro?


----------



## katekluet

This is the most fabulous bag! Great detail on the exotic trim, snaps to expand, zip pocket, magnetic pocket that is perfect for a scarf.soft and easy to Carry and holds a little or a lot comfortably.


----------



## Orlie

katekluet said:


> This is the most fabulous bag! Great detail on the exotic trim, snaps to expand, zip pocket, magnetic pocket that is perfect for a scarf.soft and easy to Carry and holds a little or a lot comfortably.




Ooooohhhh...beautiful.  Congratulations!

Modeling pics please!


----------



## Orlie

V0N1B2 said:


> My three favourite things out for dinner tonight. BV, Tods & Missoni.
> Bottega Veneta Roma in Opera


 
Love love.  You have all of my favorite colors covered.


----------



## Orlie

True*Fidelity said:


> Waiting at the Dentists' office...




Big Sigh.  Beautiful.


----------



## jburgh

Please post modelling pics.  BV in action is a modelling pics thread.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

katekluet said:


> This is the most fabulous bag! Great detail on the exotic trim, snaps to expand, zip pocket, magnetic pocket that is perfect for a scarf.soft and easy to Carry and holds a little or a lot comfortably.



Such a pretty bag and I love those shoes too!


----------



## True*Fidelity

BV_LC_poodle said:


> This Sloane fan is loving it [emoji8][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Is that Ferro?


Hello, and Thanks.  My BV Sloane was manufactured in Yr 2008 and I am uncertain of what BV's official color name was for "Grey" back then -- possibly Ferro.


----------



## V0N1B2

True*Fidelity said:


> Waiting at the Dentists' office with my beloved BV grey Sloane


Your Sloane is lovely, 


katekluet said:


> This is the most fabulous bag! Great detail on the exotic trim, snaps to expand, zip pocket, magnetic pocket that is perfect for a scarf.soft and easy to Carry and holds a little or a lot comfortably.


I'm on my iPad and can't quite make out the colour - is it Blue?  I haven't seen this style before, it's quite nice!

So many pretty bags!


----------



## chiisaibunny

katekluet said:


> This is the most fabulous bag! Great detail on the exotic trim, snaps to expand, zip pocket, magnetic pocket that is perfect for a scarf.soft and easy to Carry and holds a little or a lot comfortably.



Gorgeous, what color is it? Matching shoes?


----------



## pm0964

katekluet said:


> This is the most fabulous bag! Great detail on the exotic trim, snaps to expand, zip pocket, magnetic pocket that is perfect for a scarf.soft and easy to Carry and holds a little or a lot comfortably.


Wow, lovely bag!  It caught my eye on the website and am happy to hear your good review!  Enjoy


----------



## JJJcam

katekluet said:


> This is the most fabulous bag! Great detail on the exotic trim, snaps to expand, zip pocket, magnetic pocket that is perfect for a scarf.soft and easy to Carry and holds a little or a lot comfortably.


Amazing! Thanks for sharing. Question about the shoes, is the fit true to US size or would you
Suggest going up or down a size if ordering.


----------



## jburgh

JJJcam said:


> Amazing! Thanks for sharing. Question about the shoes, is the fit true to US size or would you
> Suggest going up or down a size if ordering.



Please do a search on this question.  This thread is for posting modeling pics.  There are lots of threads in BV that talk about shoe sizing.  Thank you!


----------



## NYCgirl

On the bus, headed downtown. New-to-me preloved Ebano large veneta, with my Anemone wallet and new Mallow key case peeking through.


----------



## Phiomega

NYCgirl said:


> View attachment 3119428
> 
> 
> On the bus, headed downtown. New-to-me preloved Ebano large veneta, with my Anemone wallet and new Mallow key case peeking through.




Look awesome in the sunlight... I like the color combination...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

NYCgirl said:


> New-to-me preloved Ebano large veneta, with my Anemone wallet and new Mallow key case peeking through.



Love the colors of your SLGs and not forgetting my favourite brown too, Ebano! Hope the large sized Veneta is working out for you?


----------



## NYCgirl

Phiomega said:


> Look awesome in the sunlight... I like the color combination...







frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the colors of your SLGs and not forgetting my favourite brown too, Ebano! Hope the large sized Veneta is working out for you?




Thanks! 

This was my first time bringing the large Veneta out. I'm glad I got a preloved one. It's super broken in, just like I wanted. I stopped by Neiman Marcus, which has the largest selection of BV in the area. Now I'm in trouble, because I'm lusting after so many beautiful pieces!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

NYCgirl said:


> Thanks!
> 
> This was my first time bringing the large Veneta out. I'm glad I got a preloved one. It's super broken in, just like I wanted. I stopped by Neiman Marcus, which has the largest selection of BV in the area. Now I'm in trouble, because I'm lusting after so many beautiful pieces!



I am imagining it is soft and great to use. Just the way I would like mine to be as well... if I ever convince myself to get a large Veneta. Wooo... which pieces are tempting you? Do tell?


----------



## NYCgirl

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am imagining it is soft and great to use. Just the way I would like mine to be as well... if I ever convince myself to get a large Veneta. Wooo... which pieces are tempting you? Do tell?




It really doesn't seem like that large of a bag. It's pretty perfect. I want something in Atlantic and was seriously tempted by the small Olimpia, but not sure that's in the cards right now. I also LOVED the Argento pillow and think it would be a good addition to my collection. I know that you're considering it as well. I bought the Argento card case a few days ago.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

NYCgirl said:


> It really doesn't seem like that large of a bag. It's pretty perfect. I want something in Atlantic and was seriously tempted by the small Olimpia, but not sure that's in the cards right now. I also LOVED the Argento pillow and think it would be a good addition to my collection. I know that you're considering it as well. I bought the Argento card case a few days ago.



Each time I saw it on a lady, I share the same feeling that it looks perfect though I admit all the ones I had seen so far are broken in and soft. I am waiting for a right color to come along... though unsure exactly what as that Argento pillow is next on my lusted list. Glad you like it too! I must had missed your Argento card case reveal.

I will like something in Atlantic too, a good blue-purple is always nice. I finally pulled the trigger on Mallow, just minutes ago. It should be here within the next few days. Will post a reveal when it is here.


----------



## NYCgirl

frenziedhandbag said:


> Each time I saw it on a lady, I share the same feeling that it looks perfect though I admit all the ones I had seen so far are broken in and soft. I am waiting for a right color to come along... though exactly what... I am unsure since I remain sorely tempted by that Argento pillow. Glad you like it too! I must had missed your Argento card case review.
> 
> I will like something in Atlantic too, still thinking what though. I finally pulled the trigger on Mallow, just minutes ago. It should be here within the next few days. Will post a reveal when it is here.




Ooh, exciting! Looking forward to it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

NYCgirl said:


> Ooh, exciting! Looking forward to it!



Me too. I hope it arrives well and good.


----------



## LuvClassics

NYCgirl said:


> View attachment 3119428
> 
> 
> On the bus, headed downtown. New-to-me preloved Ebano large veneta, with my Anemone wallet and new Mallow key case peeking through.



I love the look of the Ebano in the sunlight!


----------



## NYCgirl

LuvClassics said:


> I love the look of the Ebano in the sunlight!




Thanks!


----------



## Stansy

Not much action going on here...


----------



## Mousse

On the way to Dallas for biz with my well traveled Nero Belly and my Lucchese Fleur de Lis cowgirl boots.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Very cool [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Orlie

Stansy said:


> Not much action going on here...



Love how smooshy it is!  If you get a chance, would you kindly provide some action shots of it when worn on the shoulder?  I've heard about the beautiful drape of this bag, but am having a hard time imagining it.  Thank you!


----------



## Stansy

Orlie said:


> Love how smooshy it is!  If you get a chance, would you kindly provide some action shots of it when worn on the shoulder?  I've heard about the beautiful drape of this bag, but am having a hard time imagining it.  Thank you!



Thank you 
I cannot promise a shot on my shoulder, but I might post one using the armrest of my chair. The bag slouches beautifully against the body!


----------



## Stansy

The bag meeting its new friend that came in the mail today


----------



## zooba

Stansy said:


> The bag meeting its new friend that came in the mail today



Okay- where did you get the smiley face?  I need that in the worst way!


----------



## Stansy

zooba said:


> Okay- where did you get the smiley face?  I need that in the worst way!



Here ya go:

http://us.anyahindmarch.com/Purses-...5899338.html?cgid=PURSES AND WALLETS&start=51


----------



## Stansy

Orlie said:


> Love how smooshy it is!  If you get a chance, would you kindly provide some action shots of it when worn on the shoulder?  I've heard about the beautiful drape of this bag, but am having a hard time imagining it.  Thank you!


 
Here it is on the armrest of my office chair:


----------



## Orlie

Stansy said:


> Here it is on the armrest of my office chair:



Beautiful--thank you!  I have the woven version of this bag and it looks more drapey in the non-woven version.  I will have to pull mine out tomorrow to compare.


----------



## gucceelin

At the Seattle aquarium wearing my men's messenger and bottega-lookalike vans shoes


----------



## krawford

gucceelin said:


> View attachment 3139632
> 
> At the Seattle aquarium wearing my men's messenger and bottega-lookalike vans shoes


 Love that bag!!!  and you shoes as well!!1


----------



## reddfoxx1

Very, very nice!


----------



## reddfoxx1

gucceelin said:


> View attachment 3139632
> 
> At the Seattle aquarium wearing my men's messenger and bottega-lookalike vans shoes



Very, very nice!


----------



## Mousse

gucceelin said:


> View attachment 3139632
> 
> At the Seattle aquarium wearing my men's messenger and bottega-lookalike vans shoes




Thanks for sharing. What a great look!


----------



## Stansy

gucceelin said:


> View attachment 3139632
> 
> At the Seattle aquarium wearing my men's messenger and bottega-lookalike vans shoes



Nice combo!


----------



## flower71

My Cervo Hobo in ebano taking a rest


----------



## frenziedhandbag

flower71 said:


> My Cervo Hobo in ebano taking a rest



Love it's supple and relaxed look.


----------



## Silkpearl

Hanging around waiting for dinner - trefle medium


----------



## Mousse

Carried my new large nappa crystal cabat to celebrate #nationalpurseday.


----------



## grietje

Oh Moussie, it is just amazing!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Oh la la, stunning!


----------



## casseyelsie

Mousse said:


> Carried my new large nappa crystal cabat to celebrate #nationalpurseday.
> View attachment 3153869
> 
> View attachment 3153870




Beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mousse said:


> Carried my new large nappa crystal cabat to celebrate #nationalpurseday.



Simply breathtaking!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Oh Mousse, it is just amazing!





Buckeyemommy said:


> Oh la la, stunning!




Thanks Ladies. I am just loving my Cabat. I was grocery shopping in Draeger's late yesterday afternoon. I received a sweet compliment from a woman wearing a very well carried and softened medium nero nappa cabat.


----------



## suziesu

hereuse said:


> Greetings from Venice to all lovely members of TPF
> View attachment 2952317
> View attachment 2952317



this is such a beautiful picture both the bag and you! can't help to comment


----------



## jsty

My first BV... from my hubby as anniversary gift


----------



## diane278

jsty said:


> My first BV... from my hubby as anniversary gift


Happy birthday! What a sweet hubby you have!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

jsty said:


> My first BV... from my hubby as anniversary gift




Happy anniversary! 

And congratulations on your new beautiful bag. Lovely!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

jsty said:


> My first BV... from my hubby as anniversary gift




Beautiful way to start your collection!  Congrats and happy anniversary. My first BV was also an anniversary gift. Makes it even more beautiful. [emoji177]


----------



## jsty

diane278 said:


> Happy birthday! What a sweet hubby you have!




Thanks! Yes, he is! Absolutely sweet of him!


----------



## jsty

diane278 said:


> Happy birthday! What a sweet hubby you have!


 


BV_LC_poodle said:


> Happy anniversary!
> 
> And congratulations on your new beautiful bag. Lovely!






Thank you very much! 
Excited to bring this bag to new adventures with him!


----------



## jsty

Buckeyemommy said:


> Beautiful way to start your collection!  Congrats and happy anniversary. My first BV was also an anniversary gift. Makes it even more beautiful. [emoji177]


 


Thanks! I agree, makes it extra special!


----------



## Phiomega

jsty said:


> My first BV... from my hubby as anniversary gift




Wow!! Very very nice!!! Love the color!


----------



## charlie_c

Perfect travel companion!


----------



## Phiomega

charlie_c said:


> Perfect travel companion!




Cute! Love the sneakers too!


----------



## Phiomega

I have promised to take modeling shot of my new Irish small Pillow.... Tadaaa!




Not the best outfit and pardon me for the background of chiropractor office, but I love how it pops against my B/W combination!


----------



## charlie_c

Phiomega said:


> Cute! Love the sneakers too!


Thank you  Those converse are comfy too!


----------



## jsty

Phiomega said:


> Wow!! Very very nice!!! Love the color!






Thanks! Hubby knows how to pick the right color!


----------



## grietje

Phiomega said:


> I have promised to take modeling shot of my new Irish small Pillow.... Tadaaa!
> 
> View attachment 3169387
> 
> 
> Not the best outfit and pardon me for the background of chiropractor office, but I love how it pops against my B/W combination!



Fabulous!  And I see you did the shoulder conversion!


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> I have promised to take modeling shot of my new Irish small Pillow.... Tadaaa!
> 
> View attachment 3169387
> 
> 
> Not the best outfit and pardon me for the background of chiropractor office, but I love how it pops against my B/W combination!


Just when I thought I had gotten over my desire for an Irish pillow bag, yours looks so good on you, that I am wondering if I am missing my chance at a great green&#8230;...


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> Just when I thought I had gotten over my desire for an Irish pillow bag, yours looks so good on you, that I am wondering if I am missing my chance at a great green...




Never too late. The Susan G Komen event is still going on at the San Francisco boutique [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Phiomega

grietje said:


> Fabulous!  And I see you did the shoulder conversion!




Thank you! Yes the SA taught me how to do the shoulder conversion!



diane278 said:


> Just when I thought I had gotten over my desire for an Irish pillow bag, yours looks so good on you, that I am wondering if I am missing my chance at a great green...




Will send pic of the day to help enable 


BV_LC_poodle said:


> Never too late. The Susan G Komen event is still going on at the San Francisco boutique [emoji5]&#65039;




This is last minute but anyone in SF? I am in SF right now and open for dinner in case anyone interested? Staying at Grand Hyatt and I don't know SF very well, so prefer something close to union square if anyone live close by?


----------



## V0N1B2

My Nero Cervo Brick (my carry-on) in action tonight waiting at the parking 'n ride to take me to the terminal.
On my way to see PANDAS!!! @ Toronto Zoo tomorrow.
(okay and my bf too I guess, but really I'm all about the pandas) &#128060;


----------



## missbellamama

V0N1B2 said:


> My Nero Cervo Brick (my carry-on) in action tonight waiting at the parking 'n ride to take me to the terminal.
> On my way to see PANDAS!!! @ Toronto Zoo tomorrow.
> (okay and my bf too I guess, but really I'm all about the pandas) &#128060;



You missed our wicked rain and wind storm 
Enjoy the pandas !


----------



## BV_fan

V0N1B2 said:


> My Nero Cervo Brick (my carry-on) in action tonight waiting at the parking 'n ride to take me to the terminal.
> On my way to see PANDAS!!! @ Toronto Zoo tomorrow.
> (okay and my bf too I guess, but really I'm all about the pandas) &#128060;


great travel companion!


----------



## BZinDC

Quick question.  I recently purchased a flat messenger bag from BV.  I have used it 3 times.  I am noticing where the clips of the strap hook onto the ring on the bag that there is some peeling starting on the metal (probably a result of the metals rubbing together). Is this to be expected??


----------



## Buckeyemommy

BZinDC said:


> Quick question.  I recently purchased a flat messenger bag from BV.  I have used it 3 times.  I am noticing where the clips of the strap hook onto the ring on the bag that there is some peeling starting on the metal (probably a result of the metals rubbing together). Is this to be expected??




I have this too on my Duo.


----------



## Lushi

is this a good deal?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> (okay and my bf too I guess, but really I'm all about the pandas) &#128060;



Pandas are adorable! Hope you had a good time.


----------



## bagreedy

Took out my pillow bag after a long time! Loving it all over again


----------



## Miss World

bagreedy said:


> View attachment 3175094
> 
> 
> Took out my pillow bag after a long time! Loving it all over again



Beautiful! I absolutely love this color!


----------



## BVFan

My Moon Cabat! 


The story: 
I was not in the market to buy a new bag but my husband nudged me (God bless him!) to check on the usual stores we check out for second hand bags (this was in HK.)  

I went in and tried to browse quickly.  (I was really looking for some Pearl Milk tea! It was a hot afternoon!)  Then I saw this beauty gleaming for the top shelf of BVs.  I asked to see it and I did the usual look-inside-and-wear-on-your-shoulder thing.  It felt well-made.  It did feel a bit stiff - but it was metallic so it may have been expected.  But this is second hand and the price was such a steal so one can't tell for sure.  I did a cursory check and saw a white tag at that bottom of the bag and the plate on pouch it came with.  

I politely returned it and we went out way.  I googled the bag but could not get a clue when it was made or what it was.  I knew it was a cabat but that was it.  

Then I decided to check a few more stores but nothing like it came up.  So we went back and made an offer for it.  I was trembling (a bit) because we could be paying for a huge dud but this store had been tested before.  So I wore the bag coming out of the store and when we sat down some some late dim sum, I googled again and found the code on the white tag corresponds to the limited edition Moon cabat.  

So there...I now have a super gorgeous cabat that I love to bits thanks to my super gorgeous and sweet hubby who nudged me to go that store in the first place.


----------



## BVFan

whoops sorry if the picture gave you vertigo - did not think it would come out rotated.  I will post a few more pics when I get the time later!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

I usually post in the Tiffany collection thread but I'll share my best friend's bottega briefcase he took yesterday when we went to Tiffany.


----------



## K21

My daily need!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bagreedy said:


> Took out my pillow bag after a long time! Loving it all over again



Very sweet colour!



BVFan said:


> My Moon Cabat!



What a lovely story and really sweet of your hubby to nudge you into the store. Your moon cabat is absolutely gorgeous!



Saywhatyouwant said:


> bottega briefcase



The weaving makes this briefcase stand out. Very chic piece. I am sure it is a head turner in person.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

frenziedhandbag said:


> The weaving makes this briefcase stand out. Very chic piece. I am sure it is a head turner in person.



Yeah, it is frenziedhandbag. 

And I should add that the bottega sales team at south coast was one of the nicest experiences I've had shopping at a luxury store.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Saywhatyouwant said:


> And I should add that the bottega sales team at south coast was one of the nicest experiences I've had shopping at a luxury store.



I have found BV staff are generally very helpful and sincere. I am very glad you have had a positive experience.


----------



## Phiomega

Absolutely love my Irish pillow and absolutely love Baymax! (Do you know Baymax?)

This Irish pillow has been proven to be an awesome travel companion... I brought it in my last SF trip for my day/night purse, and carry it inside my medium Longchamp neo during the travel...


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3187180
> 
> Absolutely love my Irish pillow and absolutely love Baymax! (Do you know Baymax?)
> 
> This Irish pillow has been proven to be an awesome travel companion... I brought it in my last SF trip for my day/night purse, and carry it inside my medium Longchamp neo during the travel...




Haha cute pic!  I love baymax too. Great movies. Glad to see you are loving your bag. Love vibrant colors.


----------



## Miss World

flower71 said:


> View attachment 3148560
> 
> My Cervo Hobo in ebano taking a rest



Absolutely love your bag!  It has perfect leather and the perfect slouch, craving it so badly!


----------



## Miss World

BagMagTasty said:


> maxi veneta! monaco, near the casino square



This Bottega Veneta Maxi Veneta looks so so good with the outfit!! So chic and stylish  p.s i love the Bag Mag Tasty website


----------



## Miss World

4purse said:


> My new Large Veneta in New Red with Ruffle leather accents. Her first outing and a trip to Starbucks for a Pumpkin Spice Latte.
> 
> My first red bag, I've been looking for a red-not-orangish bag. This is a very pretty shade although the overcast low light day makes it look lighter.  But to be honest I havent seen a BV color I don't like



Love the color of your large BV Veneta, so pretty! Perfect shade of red.


----------



## Miss World

LingLingSarah said:


> Sharing a photo of me holidaying with my pink b!



I normally don't go for pink bags, but this color i love!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Absolutely love my Irish pillow and absolutely love Baymax!



Love Baymax and of course your gorgeous POP of green! It is so cheery. Very happy to hear its working out well for you.


----------



## Miss World

Cerecita said:


> my (new) absolute love  - nero campana (medium)



Oh WOW!! This photo makes me want to run out and buy the Campana bag straight away. Your outfit looks lovely with the bag and your hair color is amazing!!


----------



## Miss World

susiana said:


> Medium veneta in Appia colour. ..





fufu said:


> with my Shadow BV





Eversleeping said:


> View attachment 2418645
> 
> 
> Me and my BV in Venice~ ^ ^



All you ladies look absolutely amazing with your Bottega Veneta bags, thanks for sharing


----------



## Miss World

tann said:


> Large Appia Veneta, first out of the box!



Wow i absolutely love the size and color of your Large Veneta bag, looks so good! 



sarahcaitlin said:


> This is my first Bottega Veneta and I am completely in love! The Cervo Hobo in Nero - one pic w/ artificial light and one with natural light


 
Looks so so pretty on you! I am craving this Bottega Veneta Cervo Hobo so bad!! The leather looks so slouchy and amazing!


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> Haha cute pic!  I love baymax too. Great movies. Glad to see you are loving your bag. Love vibrant colors.







frenziedhandbag said:


> Love Baymax and of course your gorgeous POP of green! It is so cheery. Very happy to hear its working out well for you.




Thank you! 

As promised long time ago, here is a mod shot:



You can't see the bag clearly but the color definitely pops!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> As promised long time ago, here is a mod shot:
> You can't see the bag clearly but the color definitely pops!



You look gorgeous PM! and I love your booties, if I did not mistake them. Chic ensemble!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Phiomega said:


> Thank you!
> 
> As promised long time ago, here is a mod shot:
> View attachment 3193839
> 
> 
> You can't see the bag clearly but the color definitely pops!




Oh that looks really nice with your neutral-colored outfit! I thought that bright green would require more effort in order to make it work. 

Hmm... Your mod shot definitely gets me thinking &#129300;&#129300;

Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> You look gorgeous PM! and I love your booties, if I did not mistake them. Chic ensemble!




Thank you very much... Yes that is a pair of beige booties indeed... This was in SF, cold enough to wear booties!


----------



## Phiomega

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Oh that looks really nice with your neutral-colored outfit! I thought that bright green would require more effort in order to make it work.
> 
> Hmm... Your mod shot definitely gets me thinking &#129300;&#129300;
> 
> Thank you for sharing with us.




Thank you!!!

It has always worked with neutral outfits so far... And particularly good with black/white combo... So what's next for you? [emoji12][emoji6]


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Phiomega said:


> Thank you very much... Yes that is a pair of beige booties indeed... This was in SF, cold enough to wear booties!




Lol. We have the worst drought and it's been too warm this year here in San Francisco. I just started getting my cardigan out (and still wearing short sleeved tees underneath). I really want to wear my boots and leather jacket.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Phiomega said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> It has always worked with neutral outfits so far... And particularly good with black/white combo... So what's next for you? [emoji12][emoji6]




Danger! Im running away from this thread now [emoji16]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Heading to movies to see Mockingjay part 2. Snapped a quick photo in restroom.


----------



## jsty

http://[URL=http://s1303.photobucket.com/user/jsty2/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsmtywdfvt.jpeg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

Brought this beauty for two days at disneyland!
Was initially scared that the dynamism of the park might bruise this campana... but no! &#128516;
Super light weight and dependable! &#128077;&#127995;
Love it to bits! &#128525;


----------



## LibJames

Been a while since I posted! Thought I'd share my beautiful limo sloane. So. Very. Smooshy. [emoji180]


----------



## krawford

LibJames said:


> Been a while since I posted! Thought I'd share my beautiful limo sloane. So. Very. Smooshy. [emoji180]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211744


 Always great to see a Sloane.  My favorite BV bag.


----------



## ExBagHag

LibJames said:


> Been a while since I posted! Thought I'd share my beautiful limo sloane. So. Very. Smooshy. [emoji180]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211744




Looks great.  Love it.


----------



## LibJames

krawford said:


> Always great to see a Sloane.  My favorite BV bag.




Thank you, it's my favorite as well. [emoji4]


----------



## LibJames

ExBagHag said:


> Looks great.  Love it.




Thank you so much!


----------



## V0N1B2

Buckeyemommy said:


> Heading to movies to see Mockingjay part 2. Snapped a quick photo in restroom.
> View attachment 3199363


Is this the Russet? (memory not so good)
I love it.



jsty said:


> http://[URL=http://s1303.photobucket.com/user/jsty2/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsmtywdfvt.jpeg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Brought this beauty for two days at disneyland!
> Was initially scared that the dynamism of the park might bruise this campana... but no! &#128516;
> Super light weight and dependable! &#128077;&#127995;
> Love it to bits! &#128525;


What a pretty colour!



LibJames said:


> Been a while since I posted! Thought I'd share my beautiful limo sloane. So. Very. Smooshy. [emoji180]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211744


Limo!


----------



## Jen123

LibJames said:


> Been a while since I posted! Thought I'd share my beautiful limo sloane. So. Very. Smooshy. [emoji180]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211744




Beautiful! I love your drink cart too!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

V0N1B2 said:


> Is this the Russet? (memory not so good)
> 
> I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a pretty colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limo!




Yes it is!  Great memory.


----------



## LibJames

Jen123 said:


> Beautiful! I love your drink cart too!!


Thank you so much! Drink cart is from Ballard.


----------



## Stansy

my 140*140 silk scarf:


----------



## Stansy

Stansy said:


> my 140*140 silk scarf:


 
(might be nice to actually see the pic  )


----------



## Happyja

My black sloane


----------



## Happyja

With my large ebony Venetta


----------



## Happyja

My new large Venetta in noir.  While her sisters are almost a decade old, she is only a few days old.


----------



## Happyja

Ms. Bella in noir and one of my BV shoes


----------



## krawford

Nice bags!!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Happyja said:


> Ms. Bella in noir and one of my BV shoes




Wow beautiful bags. And those shoes?!?  TDF.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Happyja said:


> My black sloane




Very pretty Sloane. Elegant!!


----------



## Happyja

krawford said:


> Nice bags!!!



Thank you.


----------



## Happyja

Buckeyemommy said:


> Wow beautiful bags. And those shoes?!?  TDF.


 Thank you.  BV shoes are pretty and comfortable.  They still look good after years of wearing them though.


----------



## Happyja

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Very pretty Sloane. Elegant!!



Thank you. She is so pretty. Anytime I place her down, it is hard to take my eyes away from here, lol.


----------



## Phiomega

Happyja said:


> Ms. Bella in noir and one of my BV shoes




Oohh... Is this the new small Bella? Love it! How do you like it?


----------



## Happyja

Phiomega said:


> Oohh... Is this the new small Bella? Love it! How do you like it?



It's regular sized Bella bag.  I got it when it first came out.  It's practical, but I find it a little too big for my frame.  It's about the size of an LV Neverful MM bag.  I saw the smaller Bella at the boutigue last week.  It was cute.  

FYI, I just posted pics of the bags from BV Scottsdale for references.


----------



## Happyja

Happyja said:


> It's regular sized Bella bag.  I got it when it first came out.  It's practical, but I find it a little too big for my frame.  It's about the size of an LV Neverful MM bag.  I saw the smaller Bella at the boutigue last week.  It was cute.
> 
> FYI, I just posted pics of the bags from BV Scottsdale for references.



Lol, didn't finish my though.  Sorry.  They are under the Shopping sub-folder.


----------



## krawford

Happyja said:


> My new large Venetta in noir.  While her sisters are almost a decade old, she is only a few days old.


 How are you liking this new style Veneta?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Last minute shopping with my tourmaline ayers disco.


----------



## Blingaddict

The knot clutch in leather - tangerine orange & gold. Thank you for letting me share[emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## bagreedy

Not mine but spotted this on my flight to boca. Wasn't expecting any BV sightings on a small 30ppl plane. But, here she was in all her glory!




I wished I had brought my rete tote along when I saw this. I didn't because I didn't want to travel with something I'd have to baby. Only had my lanyard with me.


----------



## Miss World

Happyja said:


> My black sloane



I've never seen a BV Sloane in real life, but yours is so beautiful i want one!


----------



## Miss World

Happyja said:


> With my large ebony Venetta



Is this the large or maxi size? It looks so chic and stylish on you!!


----------



## Miss World

LibJames said:


> Been a while since I posted! Thought I'd share my beautiful limo sloane. So. Very. Smooshy. [emoji180]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211744



Lovely outfit, the neutrals look lovely with the bag!


----------



## Miss World

Phiomega said:


> Thank you!
> 
> As promised long time ago, here is a mod shot:
> View attachment 3193839
> 
> 
> You can't see the bag clearly but the color definitely pops!



Such a gorgeous green! Matches so well with your minimalist clean style!


----------



## bagreedy

I finally got to take her out, too bad it was to the pediatrician's office.


----------



## LilMissCutie

bagreedy said:


> View attachment 3234582
> 
> 
> I finally got to take her out, too bad it was to the pediatrician's office.



Very nice.


----------



## fc1

bagreedy said:


> View attachment 3234582
> 
> 
> I finally got to take her out, too bad it was to the pediatrician's office.


Hi.Is this style comfortable? I want to buy this . Is this the large bag? I am not sure what the style is called?


----------



## bagreedy

LilMissCutie said:


> Very nice.



Thank you



fc1 said:


> Hi.Is this style comfortable? I want to buy this . Is this the large bag? I am not sure what the style is called?




Yes, it is the large size and it's comfortable. But, because it's so big, I keep stuffing it to the brim and it gets heavy. Completely my own doing though.


----------



## jmcadon

bagreedy said:


> View attachment 3234582
> 
> 
> I finally got to take her out, too bad it was to the pediatrician's office.



Is this Brunito?  So pretty!


----------



## bagreedy

jmcadon said:


> Is this Brunito?  So pretty!




No. Argento


----------



## diane278

bagreedy said:


> View attachment 3234582
> 
> 
> I finally got to take her out, too bad it was to the pediatrician's office.


Reminds me to get out my argento pillow before it runs away from home from lack of parental interest. Love the green lanyard.


----------



## fc1

bagreedy said:


> View attachment 3234582
> 
> 
> I finally got to take her out, too bad it was to the pediatrician's office.


Hi. Thank you for your help.  What is the bag called? Does the style have a name? I want to search for it but it's difficult without a name.


----------



## grietje

fc1 said:


> Hi. Thank you for your help.  What is the bag called? Does the style have a name? I want to search for it but it's difficult without a name.


 
The bag is referred to as the Rete tote.  Our bagreedy has the larger size one, I believe.


----------



## Bionic Woman

bagreedy said:


> View attachment 3234582
> 
> 
> I finally got to take her out, too bad it was to the pediatrician's office.


Nice!


----------



## gucceelin

My men's ardoise messenger turns 7 months old today [emoji39]


----------



## crystalnn

My 1st and 2nd BV


----------



## MochaCake

crystalnn said:


> My 1st and 2nd BV[/QUOTE
> 
> What lovely colors!!!!


----------



## True*Fidelity

Happyja said:


> My black sloane




I  the Sloane!
I have two: grey and light pink


----------



## True*Fidelity

LibJames said:


> Been a while since I posted! Thought I'd share my beautiful limo sloane. So. Very. Smooshy. [emoji180]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211744




Nice lime Sloane;
and bar cart


----------



## True*Fidelity

BVFan said:


> My Moon Cabat!
> 
> 
> The story:
> I was not in the market to buy a new bag but my husband nudged me (God bless him!) to check on the usual stores we check out for second hand bags (this was in HK.)
> 
> I went in and tried to browse quickly.  (I was really looking for some Pearl Milk tea! It was a hot afternoon!)  Then I saw this beauty gleaming for the top shelf of BVs.  I asked to see it and I did the usual look-inside-and-wear-on-your-shoulder thing.  It felt well-made.  It did feel a bit stiff - but it was metallic so it may have been expected.  But this is second hand and the price was such a steal so one can't tell for sure.  I did a cursory check and saw a white tag at that bottom of the bag and the plate on pouch it came with.
> 
> I politely returned it and we went out way.  I googled the bag but could not get a clue when it was made or what it was.  I knew it was a cabat but that was it.
> 
> Then I decided to check a few more stores but nothing like it came up.  So we went back and made an offer for it.  I was trembling (a bit) because we could be paying for a huge dud but this store had been tested before.  So I wore the bag coming out of the store and when we sat down some some late dim sum, I googled again and found the code on the white tag corresponds to the limited edition Moon cabat.
> 
> So there...I now have a super gorgeous cabat that I love to bits thanks to my super gorgeous and sweet hubby who nudged me to go that store in the first place.




Yes, truly a gorgeous cabat;
and a a great hubby.  Treasure him!


----------



## crystalnn

MochaCake said:


> crystalnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st and 2nd BV[/QUOTE
> 
> What lovely colors!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## True*Fidelity

My grey, squishy BV *Sloane* at our son's college graduation last December.


----------



## gagabag

Out with the knot


----------



## V0N1B2

Gorgeous bags everyone!

Nothing went with this outfit today except my Nero Roma (or Campana?) and I wasn't feeling it, so out came the Matita Goatskin Boston Bag.  I feel that between the bag, boots, skirt and vest, it might have been texture overload. Meh, it's good to be over-the-top sometimes, that's what makes us supermodels.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Gorgeous bags everyone!
> 
> Nothing went with this outfit today except my Nero Roma (or Campana?) and I wasn't feeling it, so out came the Matita Goatskin Boston Bag.  I feel that between the bag, boots, skirt and vest, it might have been texture overload. Meh, it's good to be over-the-top sometimes, that's what makes us supermodels.



I can't EVEN!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> Gorgeous bags everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing went with this outfit today except my Nero Roma (or Campana?) and I wasn't feeling it, so out came the Matita Goatskin Boston Bag.  I feel that between the bag, boots, skirt and vest, it might have been texture overload. Meh, it's good to be over-the-top sometimes, that's what makes us supermodels.




Beautiful! Love goatskin!


----------



## Ryan

With my one-and-only Bottega bag today.


----------



## indiaink

Ryan said:


> With my one-and-only Bottega bag today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271697


Very cool! I've always wondered how that bag looked IRL!  And the color - just a perfect shade with the dark blue.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Ryan said:


> With my one-and-only Bottega bag today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271697




Look at that green! Lovely!


----------



## V0N1B2

Ryan said:


> With my one-and-only Bottega bag today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271697


Fabulous!  
It looks like 2006 Billiardo - is it?  It was a great season for bags, IMO.


----------



## Ryan

indiaink said:


> Very cool! I've always wondered how that bag looked IRL!  And the color - just a perfect shade with the dark blue.  Thanks for sharing!



Thanks!  I don't use it a lot but when I do I get loads of compliments.



BV_LC_poodle said:


> Look at that green! Lovely!



It's my only green bag.  You don't see a lot of green bags, but I love it.



V0N1B2 said:


> Fabulous!
> It looks like 2006 Billiardo - is it?  It was a great season for bags, IMO.



Probably - the timing is right.  I got it around 2006 through a friend who worked at BV corporate.  I think I paid something like $300 for it.  Not bad for a brand new Bottega!


----------



## Mousse

Besties "bonding" over iced tea today. My electrique with Diane278's ardoise.


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> Besties "bonding" over iced tea today. My electrique with Diane278's ardoise.
> View attachment 3279085



Awwww, look at 'em!  Sweet!


----------



## diane278

Ryan said:


> With my one-and-only Bottega bag today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271697


You have great style....but I'm sure you hear that all the time.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Mousse said:


> Besties "bonding" over iced tea today. My electrique with Diane278's ardoise.
> View attachment 3279085


Gorgeous x


----------



## Mousse

moi et mes sacs said:


> Gorgeous x




Thank you. Our venetas had a great time reconnecting.


----------



## Ryan

diane278 said:


> You have great style....but I'm sure you hear that all the time.



Thank you so much!  Really appreciate it.


----------



## bagreedy




----------



## MochaCake

Wow!


----------



## Mousse

bagreedy said:


> View attachment 3283219




Is your Veneta electrique? I brought my maxi minionde on my biz trip to LA.


----------



## bagreedy

Mousse said:


> Is your Veneta electrique? I brought my maxi minionde on my biz trip to LA.



Yes, it is. I wasn't sure if this was the blue for me when I was getting it but, absolutely feel it is and love it as I continue to use it. The blue is not too bright/in ur face but, does have a brightness to it in daylight. Also, it works with everything I wear.


----------



## Mousse

bagreedy said:


> Yes, it is. I wasn't sure if this was the blue for me when I was getting it but, absolutely feel it is and love it as I continue to use it. The blue is not too bright/in ur face but, does have a brightness to it in daylight. Also, it works with everything I wear.




I agree. Signal is way too in ur face. Electrique works for me, too.


----------



## Tyler_JP

I'm loving all of these pictures! BV bags are so beautifully made.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ebano Disco as a clutch today.


----------



## cazaubon

Out running errands with my Atlantic cervo hobo:


----------



## Covethatbag

Sitting pretty at Andrew Fairlie, Gleneagles.  Absolutely adorable that they bring a stool for handbags.


----------



## grietje

frenziedhandbag said:


> Ebano Disco as a clutch today.



Super cute A! How's the function without the strap?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cazaubon said:


> Out running errands with my Atlantic cervo hobo:


The leather looks so luscious. Love Atlantic, the color is just so rich and fabulous.


grietje said:


> Super cute A! How's the function without the strap?


Thank you G! It's a breeze to use. The rounded bottom makes it easy to hold in the hand. I did had to convert it back to a crossbody though as my Japanese friend loaded us with all sorts of Japanese goodies [emoji495] [emoji496] [emoji497]  and I needed my hands to carry them.


----------



## V0N1B2

Just so I don't get voted off the island for not carrying BV for the past few months....
I forgot that I could include my intrecciomirage pouch that's always in whatever bag I'm using.


----------



## krawford

V0N1B2 said:


> Just so I don't get voted off the island for not carrying BV for the past few months....
> I forgot that I could include my intrecciomirage pouch that's always in whatever bag I'm using.


 That is a great bag and pouch!  What do you keep in a pouch like that?


----------



## MarkWoo

here is my 15 months old zip around wallet (calf skin).


----------



## fc1

V0N1B2 said:


> Just so I don't get voted off the island for not carrying BV for the past few months....
> I forgot that I could include my intrecciomirage pouch that's always in whatever bag I'm using.


Love the bag and pouch. What bag is this?


----------



## krawford

MarkWoo said:


> here is my 15 months old zip around wallet (calf skin).


Very nice wallet.  I have it in the slimmer version.


----------



## Jen123

My bv wallet is 4 years old now. It was the first reveal I ever did on PF! She still looks amazing!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MarkWoo said:


> here is my 15 months old zip around wallet (calf skin).






Jen123 said:


> My bv wallet is 4 years old now.She still looks amazing!



Very nice wallets. It is great to see they wear so well.


----------



## V0N1B2

Gorgeous wallets everyone! 



krawford said:


> That is a great bag and pouch!  What do you keep in a pouch like that?


 Its pretty large, so it holds quite a bit. I put my iPod, headphones, phone charger, cough candies, lady things ... and whatever else. I don't like anything loose in my bags and use pouches instead of an organizer. It's large enough that you could use it as a clutch but IDK, it's a bit too casual for me. It's great for travel, because I can put my iPod, phone, passport, lip balm and some cash etc. in it, and I only need to take one bag out of my purse and everything is there - no fishing around for anything.



fc1 said:


> Love the bag and pouch. What bag is this?


 Its a Tod's D Bag Bauletto (medio size). Tod's is my second love, right on the heels of BV


----------



## Stansy

Hm, rather relaxed than in action....


----------



## balen.girl

My Convertible on her first day out..
Need some time to make her soft and slouch..


----------



## Buckeyemommy

balen.girl said:


> My Convertible on her first day out..
> Need some time to make her soft and slouch..
> View attachment 3300345




Lookin' good!


----------



## Vanana

My first BV piece despite being a hopeless Chanel addict. Love the simple cross body, vibrant color, and lovely leather.


----------



## V0N1B2

Vanana said:


> My first BV piece despite being a hopeless Chanel addict. Love the simple cross body, vibrant color, and lovely leather.


Lovely.  Welcome to BV


----------



## Vanana

V0N1B2 said:


> Lovely.  Welcome to BV


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## yubonita

Stansy said:


> Hm, rather relaxed than in action....




Lovely color!! [emoji7]Is it camel? Do you find the color easy to mantain? I don't have any BV yet but this style really caught my eye[emoji4]


----------



## Tpeg

mlbags said:


> Yeah, 'in action' is much more interesting... always great to see how one bag connoiseur wears her stuff ! (Ms Piggy, thanks for starting this).
> 
> Anyway, I was just telling DH how I'm so in love with anything BV... honestly, not even Chanel has got me so hooked.  Actually, I now hardly visit the other sub-forums.... I'm visiting here ONLY most times!
> 
> Here's mine (tho u might hv seen this on some of my other posts).


Your bags are beautiful! Well done!


----------



## NYCgirl

Violet knot out on date night. Even though it's the satin one I love wearing it with jeans.


----------



## diane278

NYCgirl said:


> Violet knot out on date night. Even though it's the satin one I love wearing it with jeans.
> 
> View attachment 3307519


Gorgeous purples!


----------



## Orlie

bagreedy said:


> View attachment 3283219



I have always loved the veneta in this color, but was always confused by its name.
Wowza!  Now I understand!


----------



## Orlie

Stansy said:


> Hm, rather relaxed than in action....



Love this photo...instills the type of laid-back lifestyle that I wish I had.  I now want a bike basket for my purse!


----------



## Orlie

NYCgirl said:


> Violet knot out on date night...
> 
> View attachment 3307519



That violet!  Need I say more...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> Hm, rather relaxed than in action....


Love how carefree it looks here.



balen.girl said:


> My Convertible on her first day out



Looks fabulous!



Vanana said:


> My first BV piece despite being a hopeless Chanel addict. Love the simple cross body, vibrant color, and lovely leather.



I adore how it lent such a nice pop of color to your outfit.




NYCgirl said:


> Violet knot out on date night. Even though it's the satin one I love wearing it with jeans.



Gorgeous purples and the Knot looks fab with jeans.



Cobalt medium Veneta out with me today. Love how the color is vibrant but yet not too loud. Ever since I got my Nero lanyard, I am dreaming of something in Nero. It is not a plain black for sure.


----------



## NYCgirl

diane278 said:


> Gorgeous purples!







Orlie said:


> That violet!  Need I say more...







frenziedhandbag said:


> Love how carefree it looks here.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> I adore how it lent such a nice pop of color to your outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous purples and the Knot looks fab with jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> Cobalt medium Veneta out with me today. Love how the color is vibrant but yet not too loud. Ever since I got my Nero lanyard, I am dreaming of something in Nero. It is not a plain black for sure.




Thanks, everybody! Just after taking this photo I spilled some oily food on this blouse and probably ruined it (argh) but at least it wasn't the knot!


----------



## Stansy

Orlie said:


> Love this photo...instills the type of laid-back lifestyle that I wish I had.  I now want a bike basket for my purse!



Thank you! I usually run my errands on the weekend by bike, and when I got my new bike the only condition was that it has to have a basket in the front, lol!
I would have loved to get the Hermès bike though...


----------



## diane278

NYCgirl said:


> Thanks, everybody! Just after taking this photo I spilled some oily food on this blouse and probably ruined it (argh) but at least it wasn't the knot!


I have had excellent results removing oil spots with a combination of oxyclean spray and New Dawn dish soap. I swear by new dawns ability to get grease out. I use a generous amount right on the stain and then run the wash cycle twice. If the stain hasn't been set, it usually comes out.  I'm messy so I need to know stain removal.


----------



## NYCgirl

diane278 said:


> I have had excellent results removing oil spots with a combination of oxyclean spray and New Dawn dish soap. I swear by new dawns ability to get grease out. I use a generous amount right on the stain and then run the wash cycle twice. If the stain hasn't been set, it usually comes out.  I'm messy so I need to know stain removal.




Thanks. I think I had two many glasses of wine that night and read something about using baking soda, even on silk. Well, I did that and it looked so much worse after! The nice lady at the dry cleaners was not very happy with me. We'll see if she can perform a miracle.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> I have had excellent results removing oil spots with a combination of oxyclean spray and New Dawn dish soap. I swear by new dawns ability to get grease out. I use a generous amount right on the stain and then run the wash cycle twice. If the stain hasn't been set, it usually comes out.  I'm messy so I need to know stain removal.




You are right on about spot removal. Dawn is a miracle for sure.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Show poodle handlers use Dawn to clean the spray on show poodles' hair. That's how powerful and yet gentle Dawn is.


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Show poodle handlers use Dawn to clean the spray on show poodles' hair. That's how powerful and yet gentle Dawn is.



How are you feeling?


----------



## NYCgirl

Headed out to see the ballet. Usually I would carry a clutch, but had to be out all day running errands. I think it still works!


----------



## krawford

NYCgirl said:


> Headed out to see the ballet. Usually I would carry a clutch, but had to be out all day running errands. I think it still works!
> 
> View attachment 3310792


 Oh!  You look so pretty!!  It works.


----------



## indiaink

NYCgirl said:


> Headed out to see the ballet. Usually I would carry a clutch, but had to be out all day running errands. I think it still works!
> 
> View attachment 3310792



Beautiful, and yes, most it definitely works!


----------



## Mousse

NYCgirl said:


> Headed out to see the ballet. Usually I would carry a clutch, but had to be out all day running errands. I think it still works!
> 
> View attachment 3310792




What a nice and elegant outfit that transitions from day time to an evening out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NYCgirl

krawford said:


> Oh!  You look so pretty!!  It works.







indiaink said:


> Beautiful, and yes, most it definitely works!







Mousse said:


> What a nice and elegant outfit that transitions from day time to an evening out. Thanks for sharing.




Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## Orlie

NYCgirl said:


> Headed out to see the ballet.



Love the drape on your veneta.  You look fantastic. And I'm so envious of your warm weather!!


----------



## NYCgirl

Orlie said:


> Love the drape on your veneta.  You look fantastic. And I'm so envious of your warm weather!!




Thanks! Actually, it wasn't very warm at all yesterday, but very sunny and I had limited dressy options. My Veneta is an older, pre-loved one, so very broken in.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

NYCgirl said:


> Headed out to see the ballet. Usually I would carry a clutch



You look fabulous! Love the slouch of your Veneta and it absolutely works.


----------



## V0N1B2

Sitting outside at Costco this afternoon enjoying my ice cream, just after chatting with IndiaInk on the phone today. 
Yolk Tejus Wedge Sandals.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Sitting outside at Costco this afternoon enjoying my ice cream, just after chatting with IndiaInk on the phone today.
> Yolk Tejus Wedge Sandals.


Lucky you, warm enough to wear those beauties! Abso-lute-ly gorgeous!!!


----------



## NYCgirl

frenziedhandbag said:


> You look fabulous! Love the slouch of your Veneta and it absolutely works.




Thanks so much!


----------



## euriental

Hi all! I have the beautiful small shoulder bag in blue Intrecciato Nappa and took it out for the first time the other day. I was clearly missing the ocean, by the looks of my outfit colour palette!


----------



## gagabag

euriental said:


> Hi all! I have the beautiful small shoulder bag in blue Intrecciato Nappa and took it out for the first time the other day. I was clearly missing the ocean, by the looks of my outfit colour palette!




So fab!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

euriental said:


> Hi all! I have the beautiful small shoulder bag in blue Intrecciato Nappa and took it out for the first time the other day. I was clearly missing the ocean, by the looks of my outfit colour palette!




Beautiful!


----------



## Izzy48

NYCgirl said:


> Headed out to see the ballet. Usually I would carry a clutch, but had to be out all day running errands. I think it still works!
> 
> View attachment 3310792




It does work and you look great. Love your BV and I love mine as well!


----------



## NYCgirl

Izzy48 said:


> It does work and you look great. Love your BV and I love mine as well!




Thanks so much!


----------



## NYCgirl

euriental said:


> Hi all! I have the beautiful small shoulder bag in blue Intrecciato Nappa and took it out for the first time the other day. I was clearly missing the ocean, by the looks of my outfit colour palette!




Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## euriental

gagabag said:


> So fab!


Thank you!


----------



## euriental

Buckeyemommy said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks, Buckeyemommy!


----------



## euriental

NYCgirl said:


> Wow, gorgeous!


Thanks so much!


----------



## IamIdunn




----------



## PrincessCypress

My one and only BV, this adorable little mini fringe bag! I searched high and low for a style name when I got it years ago, as the Neiman Marcus tag didn't have any info, but all I could find online was "fringe" bag. So that's what I call it and mine is the smaller version, hence "mini".


----------



## fabuleux

I don't really wear it much anymore, but I just polished my BV ring and it made me fall in love with it again!


----------



## V0N1B2

Lots of great photos everyone!  

Toffee Wallet at Bucky's this morning.


----------



## Happyja

Ms. Bella (black, regular size) and me went shopping last night.


----------



## KY bag lady

V0N1B2 said:


> Just so I don't get voted off the island for not carrying BV for the past few months....
> I forgot that I could include my intrecciomirage pouch that's always in whatever bag I'm using.


I have this same Tod's bag - it's so big that I rarely use it.
I use to have a lot of Tod's bags, sold most of them.
I love their great leather and simple lines.


----------



## tenKrat

DH with his intrecciato messenger bag in charcoal (don't know official name of color) strolling in Waikiki:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> DH with his intrecciato messenger bag in charcoal (don't know official name of color) strolling in Waikiki:



It looks perfect on him!


----------



## Mousse

tenKrat said:


> DH with his intrecciato messenger bag in charcoal (don't know official name of color) strolling in Waikiki:
> 
> View attachment 3356687



Your DH looks so fashionable strolling down Kalakaua Avenue. Enjoy Waikiki! Perhaps the boutique on Kalakaua or at Ala Moana can ID the color for you.


----------



## tenKrat

Mousse said:


> Your DH looks so fashionable strolling down Kalakaua Avenue. Enjoy Waikiki! Perhaps the boutique on Kalakaua or at Ala Moana can ID the color for you.




Mahalo! 

The color is Ardoise.


----------



## True*Fidelity

Happyja said:


> Ms. Bella (black, regular size) and me went shopping last night.




*I own a Bella also. Luv it*


----------



## Phiomega

Look what I got to accompany my Atlantic campana...  I love how it looks against Atlantic color... I think I shall call it Crabby!


----------



## True*Fidelity

Phiomega said:


> Look what I got to accompany my Atlantic campana...  I love how it looks against Atlantic color... I think I shall call it Crabby!
> View attachment 3357775




*Beautiful!  ... and yes, "Crabby" is an appropriate name*


----------



## Ruxby

Phiomega said:


> Look what I got to accompany my Atlantic campana...  I love how it looks against Atlantic color... I think I shall call it Crabby!
> View attachment 3357775



I just saw that crab at Bloomies yesterday. I'ts Tory burch right? What a cutey crabby


----------



## Mousse

Phiomega said:


> Look what I got to accompany my Atlantic campana...  I love how it looks against Atlantic color... I think I shall call it Crabby!
> View attachment 3357775




That is so cute. And what a nice pop of color. Enjoy!


----------



## LLANeedle

Love it!


----------



## Ruxby

Phiomega said:


> Look what I got to accompany my Atlantic campana...  I love how it looks against Atlantic color... I think I shall call it Crabby!
> View attachment 3357775



I was inspired by you and found a cute companion for my BV bag. Here she is, meet my bag's little companion Portia Da Horsey! Isn't she cute?


----------



## Kharris332003

My Cervo loop in Aubergine??  This is in Solothurn Switzerland last month. Please let me now if you think I don't have the correct color name. I will submit a request to the correct thread for identification. Thanks.


----------



## Phiomega

Ruxby said:


> I was inspired by you and found a cute companion for my BV bag. Here she is, meet my bag's little companion Portia Da Horsey! Isn't she cute?




Hello cute Portia!


----------



## Phiomega

True*Fidelity said:


> *Beautiful!  ... and yes, "Crabby" is an appropriate name*




Thank you!



Ruxby said:


> I just saw that crab at Bloomies yesterday. I'ts Tory burch right? What a cutey crabby




Yes it is Tory Burch! I have been going back and forth --- saw it the first time about a month ago and finally bought it yesterday in HK airport -- it was the last piece there!



Mousse said:


> That is so cute. And what a nice pop of color. Enjoy!




Yes --- and it also works with my other neutral color bags...



LLANeedle said:


> Love it!




Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Look what I got to accompany my Atlantic campana...  I love how it looks against Atlantic color... I think I shall call it Crabby



Crabby is most apt. I love it against your Campana. 



Ruxby said:


> I was inspired by you and found a cute companion for my BV bag. Here she is, meet my bag's little companion Portia Da Horsey! Isn't she cute?



Hello Portia! I love horses. [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

we are all blues today....


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Look what I got to accompany my Atlantic campana...  I love how it looks against Atlantic color... I think I shall call it Crabby!
> View attachment 3357775


 
What a cutie!!!!!


----------



## grietje

Crabby is sooooo cute! And the sea of blue is wonderful.  Reminds me of Bodega Bay!


----------



## True*Fidelity

ksuromax said:


> we are all blues today....




What beautiful *BLUE*s!!


----------



## anniebhu

Going out for dinner after work


----------



## Phiomega

anniebhu said:


> Going out for dinner after work




How elegant!


----------



## ksuromax

Ready for another working day


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> we are all blues today....


What beautiful blues!


anniebhu said:


> Going out for dinner after work


Love the whole ensemble. Very chic.


----------



## Silkpearl

Trying out different usage for my new Bluette lanyard: attached New Red mini wallet to large Electrique pillow.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Silkpearl said:


> Trying out different usage for my new Bluette lanyard: attached New Red mini wallet to large Electrique pillow.


That's a brilliant way to use the lanyard. I never thought of it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Silkpearl said:


> Trying out different usage for my new Bluette lanyard: attached New Red mini wallet to large Electrique pillow.


And, may I add that I am loving this combo of blue and red. Very pretty!


----------



## Silkpearl

Tq &#9786;&#65039; . I am also thinking of sticking a key pouch on the end of the lanyard too.


----------



## sngsk

Brunito gold knot at a wedding


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Bottega belt.


----------



## Bagcoolie

sngsk said:


> Brunito gold knot at a wedding


Absolutely gorgeous ensemble! Love how the Knot matches so well within your kerbaya and the pair of Ferragamo shoes


----------



## diane278

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Bottega belt.
> 
> View attachment 3374660


Your belt goes perfectly with your shoes. Nice.


----------



## diane278

sngsk said:


> Brunito gold knot at a wedding


Very elegant!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

diane278 said:


> Your belt goes perfectly with your shoes. Nice.



Thanks, Diane.


----------



## jmcadon

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Bottega belt.
> 
> View attachment 3374660



So cool looking!


----------



## jmcadon

sngsk said:


> Brunito gold knot at a wedding



Oh, kind of looks like Ottone in this pic.  Lovely outfit!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

jmcadon said:


> So cool looking!



Thanks, jm!


----------



## ksuromax

Silkpearl said:


> Trying out different usage for my new Bluette lanyard: attached New Red mini wallet to large Electrique pillow.


 
fab colours! so fresh and marine... should make a perfect match with white linen wide-leg pants and stripy top...


----------



## ksuromax

Silkpearl said:


> Trying out different usage for my new Bluette lanyard: attached New Red mini wallet to large Electrique pillow.


 


Saywhatyouwant said:


> Bottega belt.
> 
> View attachment 3374660


 


Lovely neutral belt, but my question is - is that a Kenzo silver bangle???


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

ksuromax said:


> Lovely neutral belt, but my question is - is that a Kenzo silver bangle???



It's the Tiffany frank Gehry Fold cuff (I'm wearing the matching ring too). 

Here's a pic I posted of it on the Tiffany thread


----------



## diane278

Saywhatyouwant said:


> It's the Tiffany frank Gehry Fold cuff (I'm wearing the matching ring too).
> 
> Here's a pic I posted of it on the Tiffany thread
> 
> View attachment 3375297


I think your rather streamlined look elevates each piece of your outfit. Nice.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

diane278 said:


> I think your rather streamlined look elevates each piece of your outfit. Nice.



Thanks, Diane. That's nice of u to say. (I like seeing other people's style here too. It's cool to see how people use their things to fit their personal style)


----------



## ksuromax

Looks really great! 
Mine is Kenzo, I wear it with my double know, which has a coin charm in silver, so they go well together


----------



## ksuromax

Saywhatyouwant said:


> It's the Tiffany frank Gehry Fold cuff (I'm wearing the matching ring too).
> 
> Here's a pic I posted of it on the Tiffany thread
> 
> View attachment 3375297


That was meant to be a reply...


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Looks really great!
> Mine is Kenzo, I wear it with my double know, which has a coin charm in silver, so they go well together


I wish BV made larger coin charms like the one on your bracelet for their bags.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I wish BV made larger coin charms like the one on your bracelet for their bags.


 
indeed! and with a matching patch of leather (to hang behind the 'coin' and protect the leather of the bag from scratches) and it would have been really great to have some charms with tassels, similar to Gucci's... like this one http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12652&pictureid=118548  it should be well in line with BV style, intrecciato cord and tassels... yum!


----------



## Silkpearl

ksuromax said:


> fab colours! so fresh and marine... should make a perfect match with white linen wide-leg pants and stripy top...


Thanks ksuromax, I tend to wear a lot of navy and black and the electrique gives a nice pop without being too bright.


----------



## ksuromax

Silkpearl said:


> Thanks ksuromax, I tend to wear a lot of navy and black and the electrique gives a nice pop without being too bright.


I'm sure it does! Really nice and refreshing colour, enjoy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> Brunito gold knot at a wedding


Gorgeous! Loving your kebaya and how BV matched it.


----------



## charlie_c

Been too busy with my new bags, almost forgot about this beauty DH insisted I must have  Love the compartments inside too. Well designed IMHO


----------



## diane278

charlie_c said:


> Been too busy with my new bags, almost forgot about this beauty DH insisted I must have  Love the compartments inside too. Well designed IMHO
> 
> View attachment 3376701
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376702


Gorgeous!


----------



## charlie_c

diane278 said:


> Gorgeous!




Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

charlie_c said:


> Love the compartments inside too. Well designed



DH is stylish, no doubt. *thumbsup! I love how this bag can both go with formal wear and jeans.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

School holidays and kiddy activities galore. Exploring the museums and attending sports camps with my Ebano disco. I usually think twice about pairing it with sportswear but somehow, it still works. Love how BV works for all occasions.


----------



## charlie_c

frenziedhandbag said:


> DH is stylish, no doubt. *thumbsup! I love how this bag can both go with formal wear and jeans.




He doesn't have much fashion sense usually  but he's right about this one for sure!


----------



## MochaCake

charlie_c said:


> Been too busy with my new bags, almost forgot about this beauty DH insisted I must have  Love the compartments inside too. Well designed IMHO
> 
> View attachment 3376701
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376702



Hello! Nice bag, is this a Nero or an ebano?


----------



## charlie_c

MochaCake said:


> Hello! Nice bag, is this a Nero or an ebano?




It's actually light grey in the baby size.


----------



## MochaCake

charlie_c said:


> It's actually light grey in the baby size. [/
> 
> Thanks, now I see that.  never considered the baby size, but seeing yours, I might just give it a go.


----------



## LouiseCPH

charlie_c said:


> Been too busy with my new bags, almost forgot about this beauty DH insisted I must have  Love the compartments inside too. Well designed IMHO
> 
> View attachment 3376701
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376702




Very nice!


----------



## charlie_c

MochaCake said:


> charlie_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually light grey in the baby size. [/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, now I see that.  never considered the baby size, but seeing yours, I might just give it a go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to wear my bags crossbody most of the time. The baby size works better on my 5'4" frame. I pass on a grey boy bag for this baby instead, and am glad I did
Click to expand...


----------



## charlie_c

LouiseCPH said:


> Very nice!




Thank you so much!


----------



## V0N1B2

In action today at dim sum in the International District. Compliments of V0N1B2, jburgh, indiaink, and couturequeen. 
L-R: Dust Petille Calf Shopper, Nero Glimmer Pillow, Scarlet Cervo Hobo, and Platino Ossidato Cervo Illusion Tote.


----------



## V0N1B2

.... and the wallets:


----------



## V0N1B2

"In Action" yesterday with indiaink at the Chihuly Garden and Glass Museum yesterday.


----------



## V0N1B2

...and with Miss Camera Shy.
L-R: Bronze Intrecciato Cervo Hobo, Scarlet Cervo Hobo, and Copper Nappa Bag.


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> In action today at dim sum in the International District. Compliments of V0N1B2, jburgh, indiaink, and couturequeen.
> L-R: Dust Petille Calf Shopper, Nero Glimmer Pillow, Scarlet Cervo Hobo, and Platino Ossidato Cervo Illusion Tote.



How pretty they all are!



V0N1B2 said:


> ...and with Miss Camera Shy.
> L-R: Bronze Intrecciato Cervo Hobo, Scarlet Cervo Hobo, and Copper Nappa Bag.


Lovely even without the faces!



V0N1B2 said:


> "In Action" yesterday with indiaink at the Chihuly Garden and Glass Museum yesterday.


Darling photo!  It's nice to put a face to a name.

I hope you all had/are having a fun time.  Seattle is a fun city to explore.


----------



## jmcadon

How fun...another Bvette meet up!


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> ...and with Miss Camera Shy.
> L-R: Bronze Intrecciato Cervo Hobo, Scarlet Cervo Hobo, and Copper Nappa Bag.





jmcadon said:


> How fun...another Bvette meet up!



....And how nice that you have more than one day.....


----------



## V0N1B2

Indiaink is having technical difficulties uploading photos, so I offered to post her Scarlet Cervo Hobo in action the other day at the Chihuly exhibit. 
*for anyone who has never been to the museum, I highly recommend it. I have been to his (small) gallery in Las Vegas, but this one... wowza. Utterly spectacular. It was number one on my list of things to do in Seattle. When I get home I will post a few photos from inside the exhibit in the chat thread.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Great action shots and gorgeous bags. Looks like a fun meet up!


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> ...and with Miss Camera Shy.
> 
> L-R: Bronze Intrecciato Cervo Hobo, Scarlet Cervo Hobo, and Copper Nappa Bag.




Love those BV metallics!


----------



## True*Fidelity

V0N1B2 said:


> Indiaink is having technical difficulties uploading photos, so I offered to post her Scarlet Cervo Hobo in action the other day at the Chihuly exhibit.
> *for anyone who has never been to the museum, I highly recommend it. I have been to his (small) gallery in Las Vegas, but this one... wowza. Utterly spectacular. It was number one on my list of things to do in Seattle. When I get home I will post a few photos from inside the exhibit in the chat thread.




*Nice bag and picture!*


----------



## True*Fidelity

V0N1B2 said:


> ...and with Miss Camera Shy.
> L-R: Bronze Intrecciato Cervo Hobo, Scarlet Cervo Hobo, and Copper Nappa Bag.




*This would make a great FB cover photo *


----------



## Orlie

charlie_c said:


> Been too busy with my new bags, almost forgot about this beauty DH insisted I must have



Super cute!  So gald to hear you are enjoying it.  And what a great DH!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> In action today at dim sum in the International District.



Awesome group pic!


----------



## Auvina15

V0N1B2 said:


> Indiaink is having technical difficulties uploading photos, so I offered to post her Scarlet Cervo Hobo in action the other day at the Chihuly exhibit.
> *for anyone who has never been to the museum, I highly recommend it. I have been to his (small) gallery in Las Vegas, but this one... wowza. Utterly spectacular. It was number one on my list of things to do in Seattle. When I get home I will post a few photos from inside the exhibit in the chat thread.



Fantastic!!! Great shot Von!!!


----------



## indiaink

True*Fidelity said:


> *Nice bag and picture!*





Auvina15 said:


> Fantastic!!! Great shot Von!!!



Thank you - as soon as I saw that glass piece I knew I had to get a shot of Miss Scarlet hanging next to it. Great reds must stick together, yes?


----------



## tenKrat

My Mist Nero Veneta on a stroll by the iconic pink hotel, the Royal Hawaiian, in Waikiki.


----------



## GoStanford

tenKrat said:


> My Mist Nero Veneta on a stroll by the iconic pink hotel, the Royal Hawaiian, in Waikiki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just beautiful, and it's already getting that delicate slouch!  How elegant you look.
Click to expand...


----------



## tenKrat

Thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

BV also goes well with Indonesian style decor... My Atlantic campana for my weekend getaway in Bandung, a colder city in Indonesia...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> My Mist Nero Veneta on a stroll by the iconic pink hotel, the Royal Hawaiian, in Waikiki.



Beautiful. I love the color contrast of this treatment.


----------



## cheahsansan

new BV compact wallet... Loves the color combination with the LAN cable... lol


----------



## ksuromax

switched from Mallow to Canard today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> switched from Mallow to Canard today [emoji2]



Canard looks amazing and matches so well with your heels. That Mulberry looks divine too.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3402502
> 
> switched from Mallow to Canard today



Wowza - this shoes!


----------



## Kharris332003

Here's my new cobalt key pouch. I love how how it's woven so there are no visible seams in the intrecciato leather.


----------



## Kharris332003

So sorry for the duplicate pictures--pure operator error!


----------



## diane278

Beautiful! I love seeing bright slg's peeking out of a bag. It's like seeing buried treasure.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Beautiful! I love seeing bright slg's peeking out of a bag. It's like seeing buried treasure.



I'm with you on bright colored BV slg's. That's how I "rationalize" my BV wallet habit. Does a girl need 5 BV zip wallets? You betcha.


----------



## ksuromax

Mousse said:


> I'm with you on bright colored BV slg's. That's how I "rationalize" my BV wallet habit. Does a girl need 5 BV zip wallets? You betcha.


Yes,she does! Actually she needs 7 - one for every day of the week! And maybe one more... for special occassions!


----------



## Mousse

ksuromax said:


> Yes,she does! Actually she needs 7 - one for every day of the week! And maybe one more... for special occassions!



So, I have an updated wallet count. I forgot to include my two small zip coin wallets. They are a perfect fit for pillows and stretch knots. So there we go; one for every day of the week. [emoji6]


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Yes,she does! Actually she needs 7 - one for every day of the week! And maybe one more... for special occassions!





Mousse said:


> So, I have an updated wallet count. I forgot to include my two small zip coin wallets. They are a perfect fit for pillows and stretch knots. So there we go; one for every day of the week. [emoji6]



So...you two are making me consider adding more Slg's. They won't take up much space in the closet and they can be moved from bag to bag....


----------



## Phiomega

One of my favorite ensemble -- Atlantic Bella, baby blue Tod's shoes, pinstripe jogger pants, and white tops (not in pic)


----------



## ksuromax

Yes! You can't have too many of SLG!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3405503
> 
> One of my favorite ensemble -- Atlantic Bella, baby blue Tod's shoes, pinstripe jogger pants, and white tops (not in pic)


Aren't they just amazingly comfortable? I LOOOVE Tod's shoes! 
Easy and relaxed combo, love it!


----------



## KY bag lady

Mousse said:


> I'm with you on bright colored BV slg's. That's how I "rationalize" my BV wallet habit. Does a girl need 5 BV zip wallets? You betcha.


Can you give us a picture of your BV wallets? I love the feel of the BV leather, it gets softer with use.


----------



## Mousse

KY bag lady said:


> Can you give us a picture of your BV wallets? I love the feel of the BV leather, it gets softer with use.



I'll post a collection photo later this week.


----------



## Mousse

KY bag lady said:


> Can you give us a picture of your BV wallets? I love the feel of the BV leather, it gets softer with use.



I posted a wallet collection photo in the accessories thread, post #266.
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/accessories-pics-only.246425/page-18


----------



## KY bag lady

Thanks for the pic. You have some if the best collections- wallets, jewelry, bags.


Mousse said:


> I posted a wallet collection photo in the accessories thread, post #266.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/accessories-pics-only.246425/page-18


----------



## Mousse

KY bag lady said:


> Thanks for the pic. You have some of the best collections- wallets, jewelry, bags.



Thanks for the compliment. I'll work on posting some updated bag collection pix. I just had an aha moment. I really need a red wallet...


----------



## ksuromax

My new-to-me Carmino Veneta, she is amazing!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> My new-to-me Carmino Veneta, she is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415871



Beautiful red and lovely arm candy.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> My new-to-me Carmino Veneta, she is amazing!



I love how vibrant Carmino looks and your bracelets look so cool.


----------



## mnl

Bluette Veneta


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mnl said:


> Bluette Veneta



With matching shoes. Stunning!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

mnl said:


> Bluette Veneta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422845



Wow, those shoes are amazing!


----------



## mnl

Buckeyemommy said:


> Wow, those shoes are amazing!





frenziedhandbag said:


> With matching shoes. Stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## ritalu

mnl said:


> Bluette Veneta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422845


LOVE that color!


----------



## ritalu

ksuromax said:


> My new-to-me Carmino Veneta, she is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415871


I have the same bag in black but the red color is so much more unique.


----------



## ksuromax

ritalu said:


> I have the same bag in black but the red color is so much more unique.


I think, too, that bright colours look better on intrecciato, black is  a perfect neutral, but it doesn't accent the pattern the way it deserves, imo


----------



## ksuromax

Rocking my baby tonight


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Rocking my baby tonight



Looking fabulous! Love how it goes with jeans. You've picked a gorgeous classic piece. Love how it goes with your outfit.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking fabulous! Love how it goes with jeans. You've picked a gorgeous classic piece. Love how it goes with your outfit.


Thank you, my Dear


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo in Mallow and a new Hippo charm  Hippo Friday everyone!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Rocking my baby tonight
> View attachment 3431090


Hey girl! Been a while since I scanned through BV...but WOW I LOVE this pic! Your knot is a true beauty! You rock her well (like your Bals too)


----------



## V0N1B2

My Copper Nappa Bag got some action tonight (sadly, I didn't ) at dinner with friends.
Paired with Missoni and Vera Wang shoes.


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> My Copper Nappa Bag got some action tonight (sadly, I didn't ) at dinner with friends.
> Paired with Missoni and Vera Wang shoes.
> 
> View attachment 3456389


Belissimo!


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> My Copper Nappa Bag got some action tonight (sadly, I didn't ) at dinner with friends.
> Paired with Missoni and Vera Wang shoes.
> 
> View attachment 3456389


Belissimo!


----------



## beijing girl




----------



## V0N1B2

beijing girl said:


> View attachment 3465026


Nice! I haven't seen a Capri Tote for a long time 
They're great bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> Nice! I haven't seen a Capri Tote for a long time [emoji2]
> They're great bags.


Thank you for sharing the style name. It is very helpful for us whom had not seen this style before.


----------



## petepurse

Nice


----------



## V0N1B2

My Opera Roma saw a bit of action today at the "Hermes at Work" exhibit. Resting now and having a bit of dinner before heading up the highway to home.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> My Opera Roma saw a bit of action today at the "Hermes at Work" exhibit.



The Roma is such an elegant bag. It is a head turner in Opera. Hope you had an enjoyable time at Hermes.


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> My Opera Roma saw a bit of action today at the "Hermes at Work" exhibit. Resting now and having a bit of dinner before heading up the highway to home.
> View attachment 3473009


One of my most beloved BV colours (thanks to you for helping me to ID the name  ) and it is stunning in this style!


----------



## Kharris332003

V0N1B2 said:


> My Opera Roma saw a bit of action today at the "Hermes at Work" exhibit. Resting now and having a bit of dinner before heading up the highway to home.
> View attachment 3473009


So pretty. Is the lining purple?


----------



## V0N1B2

Kharris332003 said:


> So pretty. Is the lining purple?


Yes it is!
I wish BV would do something like this again.


----------



## ksuromax

Wedding anny night out, BV 'Memory' Knot and karung belt


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Wedding anny night out, BV 'Memory' Knot and karung belt



Best & happiest wishes on your anniversary celebration dear friend! [emoji257][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Date night with my hubby
	

		
			
		

		
	



I'm so darn happy I got this bag[emoji4][emoji170]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Date night with my hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474160
> 
> I'm so darn happy I got this bag[emoji4][emoji170]


And i am so darn upset small bags don't work for me  
llloooovveeee yours!!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Best & happiest wishes on your anniversary celebration dear friend! [emoji257][emoji8]


Thank you, Darling


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> And i am so darn upset small bags don't work for me
> llloooovveeee yours!!!!!


Really? Are you sure? Your knot is small (haha)...do you mean small crossbody's? I didn't think they were for me either. It took me a while to come around to them & now it's what I love the most. Go figure. HAPPY ANNIV....enjoy your night!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Really? Are you sure? Your knot is small (haha)...do you mean small crossbody's? I didn't think they were for me either. It took me a while to come around to them & now it's what I love the most. Go figure. HAPPY ANNIV....enjoy your night!


Yes, any strapped one, i just carry too much stuff with me. 
Knot is a night/date 'bag', so it's not falling under daily use requirements, as such, it doesn't count


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Yes, any strapped one, i just carry too much stuff with me.
> Knot is a night/date 'bag', so it's not falling under daily use requirements, as such, it doesn't count


That's what I thought you were going to say! I get it w/ having to carry lots. I often put my mini's (like that BV) in my larger work totes so I have it for going out after.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> That's what I thought you were going to say! I get it w/ having to carry lots. I often put my mini's (like that BV) in my larger work totes so I have it for going out after.


I am a hobo girl, i have admitted and accepted that, so, no small bags for me


----------



## Phiomega

BV overload! Too many great BVs!



V0N1B2 said:


> My Opera Roma saw a bit of action today at the "Hermes at Work" exhibit. Resting now and having a bit of dinner before heading up the highway to home.



This is the bag that I will wear to office if I got a personal bodyguard who will carry my laptop bag (and fresh coffee mug, extra papers, do my bidding etc) and leave me carrying a 'statement bag' that actually could be empty... [emoji12]

What an elegant style and color...



ksuromax said:


> Wedding anny night out, BV 'Memory' Knot and karung belt



This is an inspiration for my next going out night.... (Only that I don't have a knot, so I will just try to mimic the colors) Love the mix of bright red and the knot... 



Kendie26 said:


> Date night with my hubby
> I'm so darn happy I got this bag[emoji4][emoji170]



Disco is such a elegant small bag -- the size, style and color, with the chain strap, is such a mix of mini bag that can go anywhere... Feeling taunted whenever I see it though it definitely does not work with my lifestyle! Lovely how it works with your dress!


----------



## ksuromax

My intrecciato gang today


----------



## ksuromax

My intrecciato gang today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> My intrecciato gang today [/ATTACH]



What a gorgeous gang! [emoji7]


----------



## Bagcoolie

V0N1B2 said:


> My Opera Roma saw a bit of action today at the "Hermes at Work" exhibit. Resting now and having a bit of dinner before heading up the highway to home.
> View attachment 3473009



Adore the Roma in this color. Is the suede lining purple?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> Adore the Roma in this color. Is the suede lining purple?


Yes, it is. You know what, I can see you rocking a Roma. [emoji6]


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

ksuromax said:


> My intrecciato gang today
> View attachment 3478350



Very nice sloane!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> My intrecciato gang today
> View attachment 3478350



That's a gang I wouldn't mind running into in an alley. Lol


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> That's a gang I wouldn't mind running into in an alley. Lol


Lol


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> That's a gang I wouldn't mind running into in an alley. Lol


Well said!


----------



## ksuromax

Today i am in coral mood 
in the sun and in the shade


----------



## twin-fun

ksuromax said:


> Today i am in coral mood
> in the sun and in the shade [ATTACH



What a gorgeous accent color to your dark dress! Something in this orangey coral has been on my "Next" list for a bit. I just haven't found the right bag yet but your lovely pictures reaffirm my determination to continue the search!


----------



## ksuromax

twin-fun said:


> What a gorgeous accent color to your dark dress! Something in this orangey coral has been on my "Next" list for a bit. I just haven't found the right bag yet but your lovely pictures reaffirm my determination to continue the search!


Thank you


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> My intrecciato gang today



The white and blue make me thinks of waterfront! Definitely a pretty gang!



ksuromax said:


> Today i am in coral mood
> in the sun and in the shade



I love your shoes too!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Today i am in coral mood
> in the sun and in the shade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480132
> View attachment 3480133



Lovely bag and shoes!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Football weekend. Go Bucks!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> The white and blue make me thinks of waterfront! Definitely a pretty gang!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your shoes too!


Thank you!


----------



## twin-fun

My new, and new to me, large Veneta on her first outing to drop off kids!


----------



## ksuromax

twin-fun said:


> My new, and new to me, large Veneta on her first outing to drop off kids!


Beautiful bag! 
I see it's very new, the handle is stull puffed, how do you find it wear?


----------



## twin-fun

ksuromax said:


> Beautiful bag!
> I see it's very new, the handle is stull puffed, how do you find it wear?



I really like it even without it being broken in at all. The handle is really comfortable to carry and stays put on my shoulder which is no easy feat. I have strangely sloping shoulders despite years of yoga and good posture and bags typically slide off no matter the material or shape of the strap(s) so I was surprised.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Today i am in coral mood
> in the sun and in the shade



Looking glamorous and oh how I dig those shoes and BAG!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

twin-fun said:


> My new, and new to me, large Veneta on her first outing to drop off kids!


I love seeing the large Veneta, though I don't own one. It looks like a very nice size in your picture. [emoji7]


----------



## twin-fun

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love seeing the large Veneta, though I don't own one. It looks like a very nice size in your picture. [emoji7]


It's a great size for me but I can see why many women prefer the medium. I adore large bags and this is no exception although once they slouch a bit more they don't look so voluminous.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

twin-fun said:


> It's a great size for me but I can see why many women prefer the medium. I adore large bags and this is no exception although once they slouch a bit more they don't look so voluminous.


I have a medium and it is sufficient for me but I can see why the large will be so useful and I had seen a broken in large Veneta once. That drape is just so beautiful.


----------



## ksuromax

twin-fun said:


> I really like it even without it being broken in at all. The handle is really comfortable to carry and stays put on my shoulder which is no easy feat. I have strangely sloping shoulders despite years of yoga and good posture and bags typically slide off no matter the material or shape of the strap(s) so I was surprised.


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo hobo in Canard


----------



## V0N1B2

Was really feeling fall in the air today so I figured I would take my Fall '09 Lilac San Marco bag out with me after work. First time I've worn boots this season (even though it wasn't really that cold today).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo in Canard


I love how Canard looks on you! Gorgeous as always! 



V0N1B2 said:


> Was really feeling fall in the air today so I figured I would take my Fall '09 Lilac San Marco bag out with me after work. First time I've worn boots this season



Chic Bella!


----------



## randr21

Love my cervo to death, and my really old wallet that I always carry.


----------



## twin-fun

What a gorgeous color! 



randr21 said:


> Love my cervo to death, and my really old wallet that I always carry.


----------



## ksuromax

randr21 said:


> Love my cervo to death, and my really old wallet that I always carry.


It's fabulous!!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

randr21 said:


> Love my cervo to death, and my really old wallet that I always carry.



That cervo looks sizzling hot! [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

Plume leather messenger


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Plume leather messenger



I'm breathless... [emoji7] beyond words for this beauty. Love how your accessories and shoes match.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm breathless... [emoji7] beyond words for this beauty. Love how your accessories and shoes match.


Thank you  
Now my craving for barolo is sorta satistied


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Thank you
> Now my craving for barolo is sorta satistied


Sorta.... hmmmm, I had learnt with BV that anything is possible. [emoji1]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Sorta.... hmmmm, I had learnt with BV that anything is possible. [emoji1]


well, i never say 'never'.... especially when it comes to bordaux/wine colour, that's my fave ... but at the moment hamster is happy


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

ksuromax said:


> Thank you
> Now my craving for barolo is sorta satistied



I don't think you can say the same when you see Barolo in Cervo.


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I don't think you can say the same when you see Barolo in Cervo.


Lol I am afraid of it... I have a soft point for Cervo... in any colour!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

ksuromax said:


> Lol I am afraid of it... I have a soft point for Cervo... in any colour!



I usually don't buy bags in the same color and leather but I couldn't resist and surrender to the Barolo Cervo loop and the crossbody.  

Come join us! See you in the Barolo club [emoji847][emoji51]


----------



## missbellamama

while the subject is Barolo Cervo ...this loop is the most lightest BV I have ever had the pleasure of filling and carrying, just took the plunge and picked it up yesterday


----------



## missbellamama

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I usually don't buy bags in the same color and leather but I couldn't resist and surrender to the Barolo Cervo loop and the crossbody.
> 
> Come join us! See you in the Barolo club [emoji847][emoji51]


I NEED MORE BAROLO


----------



## twin-fun

missbellamama said:


> while the subject is Barolo Cervo ...this loop is the most lightest BV I have ever had the pleasure of filling and carrying, just took the plunge and picked it up yesterday
> View attachment 3491276


Wow, so pretty! And the bag is gorgeous too! 
But in all seriousness this bag just looks scrumptious. I think I really need to get something, ANYTHING, in cervo.


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo hobo in Absinthe + bracelets


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo in Absinthe + bracelets



Looking fab! and I was wondering sometime ago why did I not see an Olive green from BV? The Cervo in Absinthe just looks amazing and I sight a lovely olive green bracelet too. Purple and Olive Green just go so well together. [emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking fab! and I was wondering sometime ago why did I not see an Olive green from BV? The Cervo in Absinthe just looks amazing and I sight a lovely olive green bracelet too. Purple and Olive Green just go so well together. [emoji106]


thank you  
they do, indeed! i had that bangle for quite a while, but i never mixed it with purple... until today... so today i have 2 BV braceletes: absinthe bangle and mona lisa double knot, and i really like them together!
this shirt is as old as dirt, but i dug it out to wear together with my new-to-me yummy olive shade of Absinthe cervo, and it really worked out well, when i opened the shots in my laptop i could see how well these 2 go together, i definitely will buy something new in the same purple


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> i definitely will buy something new in the same purple



I have some olive green tops but surprisingly, nothing in purple though I love the color so much. Time to add some purples to my closet.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I have some olive green tops but surprisingly, nothing in purple though I love the color so much. Time to add some purples to my closet.


i guess that's because you have your purple campana?? 
so, you still have the perfect combo


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Vesuvio wallet getting coffee [emoji477]️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> i guess that's because you have your purple campana??
> so, you still have the perfect combo


I guess so. Purple really works for me in terms of bags, maybe it is time to add another one. [emoji16]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Vesuvio wallet getting coffee]



I love how the orange undertones come through in this picture. Lovely!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I guess so. Purple really works for me in terms of bags, maybe it is time to add another one. [emoji16]


Yeey!!! You go, girl!


----------



## Auvina15

ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo in Absinthe + bracelets


Oh my it's yummy... Love love this giant olive!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Buckeyemommy said:


> Vesuvio wallet getting coffee [emoji477]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492015


Beautiful vibrant red!!!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Argento Rete Tote goes shopping with me today


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Argento Rete Tote goes shopping with me today
> 
> View attachment 3493368


What a head-turning beauty!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Argento Rete Tote goes shopping with me today



That bear, so edgy! Goes so well with the tote.


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Argento Rete Tote goes shopping with me today
> 
> View attachment 3493368


 You can never go wrong with Argento!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

ksuromax said:


> What a head-turning beauty!!!





frenziedhandbag said:


> That bear, so edgy! Goes so well with the tote.





diane278 said:


> You can never go wrong with Argento!



This color/style is so versatile. I want to get something else in Argento. 

I have another Thomas Bear in a trench coat but Punk Thomas is my favorite [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> This color/style is so versatile. I want to get something else in Argento.
> 
> I have another Thomas Bear in a trench coat but Punk Thomas is my favorite [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


Argento is just breathtaking. I adore bears, especially bears with a spunky attitude. [emoji106]


----------



## indiaink

Doing an Art Crawl in St. Paul this evening - my China considers she's art!


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> Doing an Art Crawl in St. Paul this evening - my China considers she's art!


Mmmm China.
Do you pronounce it China or Gynah like the angry creamsicle? 

_*sorry dolls, I couldn't resist _


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Doing an Art Crawl in St. Paul this evening - my China considers she's art!


China? Is she a 2010 purple suede lined gem??


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> Doing an Art Crawl in St. Paul this evening - my China considers she's art!



China looks inky-licious there. [emoji7]


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> China? Is she a 2010 purple suede lined gem??


It is indeed!


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Doing an Art Crawl in St. Paul this evening - my China considers she's art!



That is sooo on the list of colours for me! She's beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> It is indeed!


Is it irl SO dark? 
On my screen it looks almost black


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> That is sooo on the list of colours for me! She's beautiful!


Thank you.



ksuromax said:


> Is it irl SO dark?
> On my screen it looks almost black


It is a darker blue, but not anywhere close to black. Look at my thread when I originally got this bag: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/im-singing-the-blues.858888/


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> It is a darker blue, but not anywhere close to black. Look at my thread when I originally got this bag: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/im-singing-the-blues.858888/


well, yes, for sure i can see that gorgeous blue now... it's MY shade of blue... i love it so much... great bag!!!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> It is a darker blue, but not anywhere close to black. Look at my thread when I originally got this bag: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/im-singing-the-blues.858888/


well, yes, for sure i can see that gorgeous blue now... it's MY shade of blue... i love it so much... great bag!!!


----------



## ksuromax

sorry, double post edit


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## ksuromax

Medium Veneta, Carmino 2007


----------



## twin-fun

ksuromax said:


> Medium Veneta, Carmino 2007



What a pretty pop of color! I really need to add a red bag to my collection.


----------



## ksuromax

twin-fun said:


> What a pretty pop of color! I really need to add a red bag to my collection.


BV reds are cosmic, my Veneta is going to be 10 years, and even a sign of fading!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Medium Veneta, Carmino 2007



Look at that color! It would brighten any outfit, any days!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Look at that color! It would brighten any outfit, any days!


And leather feels like balm on a sore wound.... i can't stop touching it!


----------



## reginag

mlbags said:


> Yeah, 'in action' is much more interesting... always great to see how one bag connoiseur wears her stuff ! (Ms Piggy, thanks for starting this).
> 
> Anyway, I was just telling DH how I'm so in love with anything BV... honestly, not even Chanel has got me so hooked.  Actually, I now hardly visit the other sub-forums.... I'm visiting here ONLY most times!
> 
> Here's mine (tho u might hv seen this on some of my other posts).


----------



## reginag

ksuromax said:


> And leather feels like balm on a sore wound.... i can't stop touching it!


Beautiful!  Enjoy!


----------



## reginag

Greentea said:


> I love the pics! More please!


I second that!!


----------



## reginag

muchstuff said:


> That is sooo on the list of colours for me! She's beautiful!


Gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

Medium Veneta in Armatura, supported by Bal and AMcQ bracelets


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Medium Veneta in Armatura, supported by Bal and AMcQ bracelets



Love it all!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Medium Veneta in Armatura, supported by Bal and AMcQ bracelets



Rock style! Go girl!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Went BV exhibition here in Landmark HK to see how the artisan at work and it was amazing to see them how they hand weaving each leather. And since I am in Bottege Veneta event decided to wear my only BV bag in my collection.


----------



## jenian

At the playground with the kids


----------



## ksuromax

jadeaymanalac said:


> Went BV exhibition here in Landmark HK to see how the artisan at work and it was amazing to see them how they hand weaving each leather. And since I am in Bottege Veneta event decided to wear my only BV bag in my collection.
> View attachment 3501019
> View attachment 3501020


You rock it!!!


----------



## twin-fun

Great color!


----------



## beatrixwilliams

hi! Greaaaaaattttt photos. I need to do some pictures too


----------



## ksuromax

First time out today, Large Veneta in Poussin


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> First time out today, Large Veneta in Poussin


Lovely neutral and it looks so soft too. Perfect bag for your outfit today. [emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely neutral and it looks so soft too. Perfect bag for your outfit today. [emoji106]


To be honest it's not soft at all, it feels pretty new/stiff, despite being from 2013, i feels absolutely new, unbroken-in, hope it makes sense... it's good for me, feels like i am owning a new bag, it was a good find


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> To be honest it's not soft at all, it feels pretty new/stiff, despite being from 2013, i feels absolutely new, unbroken-in, hope it makes sense... it's good for me, feels like i am owning a new bag, it was a good find  [emoji3]


Perhaps the color made it look soft or the way the centre dips downwards... I've yet to own a brand new Veneta but I do know what you mean about it feeling unbroken. My Royale Carmino was exactly like that and I felt as though I bought it brand new. [emoji1]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Perhaps the color made it look soft or the way the centre dips downwards... I've yet to own a brand new Veneta but I do know what you mean about it feeling unbroken. My Royale Carmino was exactly like that and I felt as though I bought it brand new. [emoji1]


----------



## V0N1B2

Stone Karung Tote "in action" yesterday taking my mum out for an appointment.
*with Ferragamo slingbacks


----------



## Phiomega

Today my Atlantic Bella is my friend....


----------



## Buckeyemommy

V0N1B2 said:


> Stone Karung Tote "in action" yesterday taking my mum out for an appointment.
> *with Ferragamo slingbacks
> View attachment 3510843



Very nice [emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

TGIF! 
Wearing my DIY small evening bag (I attached I thin chain to a cosmetic case) 
Happy weeakend


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Wearing these babies today. [emoji4]. Happy Friday!


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> Wearing these babies today. [emoji4]. Happy Friday!



I LOVE the boots!!!! Every time I see I wish I live in 4-seasoned geography!!! 
[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> Stone Karung Tote "in action" yesterday taking my mum out for an appointment.
> *with Ferragamo slingbacks
> View attachment 3510843



I have my eyes on the same tote in Sapphire.


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I have my eyes on the same tote in Sapphire.


You should check with your boutique, they might offer it in the seasonal Barolo this year. 
I haven't asked them yet, but it would be interesting to see what colours they're doing in the Karung Totes right now.
If you're looking at the one on Malleries, it's only a few hundred off retail. Last time I checked. they were only $4600 at BV.
It's a great bag. I'd ideally like to have 5 or 6 of them.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> You should check with your boutique, they might offer it in the seasonal Barolo this year.
> I haven't asked them yet, but it would be interesting to see what colours they're doing in the Karung Totes right now.
> If you're looking at the one on Malleries, it's only a few hundred off retail. Last time I checked. they were only $4600 at BV.
> It's a great bag. I'd ideally like to have 5 or 6 of them.



I don't see any Karung Totes


----------



## V0N1B2

This one: http://www.malleries.com/bottega-veneta-large-blue-leather-shoulder-bag-italy-i-204059-s-2668.html
Or do you mean you don't see any at the boutiques?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> This one: http://www.malleries.com/bottega-veneta-large-blue-leather-shoulder-bag-italy-i-204059-s-2668.html
> Or do you mean you don't see any at the boutiques?
> View attachment 3513929



Not seeing any at the boutiques


----------



## muchstuff

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Not seeing any at the boutiques


I know I'm in the wrong spot for this but there's a tote with snakeskin on a Canadian site that may or may not be authentic and may or may not be at a good price point (the newbie strikes again!) but I had to put it out there just in case it's a good deal...I've purchased once from this particular site and the bag was as advertised and authentic.

https://the-upside.ca/product/bottega-veneta-navy-handbag-snakeskin-panels/


----------



## ksuromax

China Blue hobo, what intrecciato sandals, blue snakeskin belt and all that spiced up with neon yellow


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> China Blue hobo, what intrecciato sandals, blue snakeskin belt and all that spiced up with neon yellow


The hobo looks truly amazing and I love the dash of neon with your bracelet+nail color+Minnie's shoes!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> The hobo looks truly amazing and I love the dash of neon with your bracelet+nail color+Minnie's shoes!


the feeling of the leather at touch is just undescribable, i seriously struggle to find the right word (i do speak more than one language) 
the only what can be more or less used is - aesthetical orgasm... (hope, they won't ban me  )


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> the feeling of the leather at touch is just undescribable, i seriously struggle to find the right word (i do speak more than one language)
> the only what can be more or less used is - aesthetical orgasm... (hope, they won't ban me  )


The blue and yellow look great together.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> the feeling of the leather at touch is just undescribable,



Lol! I totally know what you meant. I just can't and don't want to change out of my Atlantic Cervo.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lol! I totally know what you meant. I just can't and don't want to change out of my Atlantic Cervo.


and mine is old style cervo, not lavato, with a strong butter-smooth-ecstatic feel....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> and mine is old style cervo, not lavato, with a strong butter-smooth-ecstatic feel:



*grasp! It must had felt divine!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> *grasp! It must had felt divine!


It absolutely does!


----------



## Diorlvlover

Phiomega said:


> I LOVE the boots!!!! Every time I see I wish I live in 4-seasoned geography!!!
> [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


Me too! We only have two seasons in my neck of the woods - hot and hotter! I yearn for a bit of winter to wear coats, boots and cashmere


----------



## LouiseCPH

Well, I have 4 seasons - but half the year the sun only shows up few hours a day ( neatly coinciding with the hours I am at work inside...). It is dark, dark, dark.....


----------



## ksuromax

Dubai-me-knot


----------



## ksuromax

Unexpectedly found a reason to wear my new baby tonight


----------



## GoStanford

ksuromax said:


> Unexpectedly found a reason to wear my new baby tonight


That's a great look!  Your top and the bag coordinate really well.


----------



## ksuromax

Pillow in Argento


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Unexpectedly found a reason to wear my new baby tonight


Such a nice neutral that goes with everything!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Pillow in Argento



Love it with the pop of red!

Bracelets are great too.


----------



## mnl

Wearing mini Olympia while strolling through NYC


----------



## Buckeyemommy

mnl said:


> Wearing mini Olympia while strolling through NYC
> View attachment 3525965



Love this!  Great color.


----------



## mnl

Buckeyemommy said:


> Love this!  Great color.


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo hobo in Absinthe, plus bracelets


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

Calling it a day.  




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Phiomega

Conveying autumn spirit with my Barolo cervo messenger, tan suede-like top, and black suede sandal-boots... (no autumn in my country, only the spirit)


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Happy thanksgiving![emoji260][emoji884]


----------



## ksuromax

Berry-licious weekend to all! 
Cervo in China Blue (full of small intrecciato babes)


----------



## GoStanford

ksuromax said:


> Berry-licious weekend to all!


Ooh what kind of little berries are those?


----------



## ksuromax

GoStanford said:


> Ooh what kind of little berries are those?


There are strawberries and raspberries on top of my frozen yoghurt, and there are 2 new seasonal charms + 1 pendant in the Pandora bag


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo hobo in Canard


----------



## Elenaneedsbags

Adding my today's action with BV cosmetic case


----------



## GoStanford

Elenaneedsbags said:


> Adding my today's action with BV cosmetic case


That makes a great-looking clutch, especially with your sparkly nail polish!


----------



## VVItalia




----------



## ksuromax

My new flats in Barolo with matching Mulberry Daria hobo, in the morning sun and in the shade


----------



## bagloverny

Just wanted to share my new Bottega Veneta medium Veneta in tourmaline.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3539816
> View attachment 3539815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share my new Bottega Veneta medium Veneta in tourmaline.



Love tourmaline!  Congrats.


----------



## ksuromax

Heading to a wine testing party


----------



## missbellamama

ksuromax said:


> Heading to a wine testing party


My kinda partee


----------



## ksuromax

missbellamama said:


> My kinda partee


High five !!


----------



## ksuromax

Medium Veneta in Carmino


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Cigar break.




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## ksuromax

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Cigar break.
> 
> View attachment 3549749
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


I adore this quiet but oh-so-chic pieces, BV is the best!!


----------



## ksuromax

Silver Pillow had fun today


----------



## Mousse

Canard Cervo hobo enjoying a sunny day at lunch yesterday in Tiburon, CA.


----------



## ksuromax

Going to meet Santa!


----------



## ksuromax

Yeeey! We're coming in!


----------



## ksuromax

Christmas tree at Wafi, feeling the spirit


----------



## Kharris332003

Kelly Rowland and her BV

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-cardigan-Beverly-Hills-shopping-spree.html


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Going to meet Santa!


Looks like you are having a lot of fun! [emoji106] [emoji322]


----------



## grietje

Kharris332003 said:


> [Kelly Rowland and her BV
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-cardigan-Beverly-Hills-shopping-spree.html


She's had that Steel Brick bag for some time.  It looks beautifully broken in.


----------



## Chongyu

Olympia Nero


----------



## Chongyu

Bright blue clutch bag ^^


----------



## Chongyu

Another shot of the olimpia


----------



## Chongyu

black clutch


----------



## josieblime

*Chongyu, *You look great! I love all these photos!


----------



## Chongyu

josieblime said:


> *Chongyu, *You look great! I love all these photos!


Thank you! I am glad to hear that


----------



## ksuromax

My 2 new goodies (and an old necklace)


----------



## ksuromax

Plume and karung messenger and slipons in barolo, and a ring


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo hobo in mallow and French wallet in China Red


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Plume and karung messenger and slipons in barolo, and a ring



Great combo!  Intrigued by the bag. Have you posit before?  I'm not recalling it.


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Great combo!  Intrigued by the bag. Have you posit before?  I'm not recalling it.


yes, i wore and posted it a couple of times as well as i revealed it in my Madbagger's reveal


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> yes, i wore and posted it a couple of times as well as i revealed it in my Madbagger's reveal



I need to pay better attention!  [emoji854]


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> I need to pay better attention!  [emoji854]


----------



## ksuromax

Large Veneta in Poussin, plus a ring, and hoop earrings, and 2 necklaces  severe form of addiction


----------



## Buckeyemommy

No cheating this week. [emoji12]. BV shoes, bracelet and WOC.


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> No cheating this week. [emoji12]. BV shoes, bracelet and WOC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3577319
> View attachment 3577320
> View attachment 3577321


Lovely shoes!


----------



## ksuromax

Showing off my shoes today 
BV Brogues and bracelet


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Showing off my shoes today
> BV Brogues and bracelet



Lovely ensemble. Love your metallic edge Bal!


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Lovely ensemble. Love your metallic edge Bal!


Thank you!!


----------



## ksuromax

back to my Blue Baby  
Cervo hobo in Peacock


----------



## ksuromax

Wearing my new-to-me large Pillow and my new scarf!


----------



## josieblime

*Buckeyemommy*, I'm wearing the same shoes today! I love these shoes so much!  And I have never received so many compliments from complete strangers on a pair of shoes in my life. Has this been your experience?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

josieblime said:


> *Buckeyemommy*, I'm wearing the same shoes today! I love these shoes so much!  And I have never received so many compliments from complete strangers on a pair of shoes in my life. Has this been your experience?
> View attachment 3580193



[emoji173]️ love these!!  Same here with comments from strangers. In fact, a lot of my BV shoes get stranger compliments. [emoji6]. So glad to see you are enjoying them.


----------



## ksuromax

Silver Pillow today 
I've got my China Red french wallet inside and can say it works absolutely perfect for the Pillow size wise


----------



## Erin DL Cruz

I was using my Campana while my friend was using her Valentino.


----------



## ksuromax

Sooo soft, sooo light, soooo big!!! I am in love!


----------



## ksuromax

Barolo slipons and a new-to-me shoulder bag in cervo Amarone


----------



## pbkey

Eclipse Montaigne


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Barolo slipons and a new-to-me shoulder bag in cervo Amarone


The color is so rich! Really lovely!


----------



## thedseer

My return to BV - NLG cervo hobo (that I got for 40% off!)


----------



## ksuromax

thedseer said:


> My return to BV - NLG cervo hobo (that I got for 40% off!)
> 
> View attachment 3588879


Give this beauty a squeezy hug!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

thedseer said:


> My return to BV - NLG cervo hobo (that I got for 40% off!)



Awesome bag at an awesome price!


----------



## pbkey

Tourmaline disco


----------



## ksuromax

I'm on fire...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> Tourmaline disco


A delightful little but not so little bag. [emoji106]


----------



## Bagcoolie

ksuromax said:


> I'm on fire...


I will be too if I own this bag ! Such a lovely shade of red ! And for some of us who celebrate the lunar new year these two weeks, this is such an apt color.


----------



## ksuromax

Bagcoolie said:


> I will be too if I own this bag ! Such a lovely shade of red ! And for some of us who celebrate the lunar new year these two weeks, this is such an apt color.


it's not my culture, but i see no harm in 'pleasing' the Rooster, so i am wearing all red bags this week....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> And for some of us who celebrate the lunar new year these two weeks, this is such an apt color.



Can't agree more. [emoji4]


----------



## Bagcoolie

ksuromax said:


> it's not my culture, but i see no harm in 'pleasing' the Rooster, so i am wearing all red bags this week....
> View attachment 3590935


Am sure the Rooster is happy


----------



## ksuromax

Bagcoolie said:


> Am sure the Rooster is happy


 hope so, Monkey was kind to me, working on pleasing the Rooster as well


----------



## Bagcoolie

Your comments made me chuckled and I am inside a subway I am sure you are doing all the right things to usher in a prosperous Year of the Rooster. Best wishes for a very successful one !


----------



## ksuromax

Bagcoolie said:


> Your comments made me chuckled and I am inside a subway I am sure you are doing all the right things to usher in a prosperous Year of the Rooster. Best wishes for a very successful one !


same to you!!! 
may it be happy and blessed for all!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> it's not my culture, but i see no harm in 'pleasing' the Rooster, so i am wearing all red bags this week....



Your red lipstick sealed the deal. Rooster is officially pleased.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Your red lipstick sealed the deal. Rooster is officially pleased.


 cheers!!


----------



## ksuromax

Large Veneta in Toscana, brand new, first appearance
i actually like the new handle, it feels very similar to my beloved cervo handle, flat and wide on the shoulder, sitting softly and speading the load very evenly, love it!


----------



## Bagcoolie

ksuromax said:


> Large Veneta in Toscana, brand new, first appearance
> i actually like the new handle, it feels very similar to my beloved cervo handle, flat and wide on the shoulder, sitting softly and speading the load very evenly, love it!


This is an awesome Veneta- I love Toscana! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Waiting for my lunch to arrive. Am with this medium Veneta which given its color, is suitable for the current lunar new year period


----------



## ksuromax

Bagcoolie said:


> Waiting for my lunch to arrive. Am with this medium Veneta which given its color, is suitable for the current lunar new year period


WOW


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> medium Veneta



[emoji7] Very pretty! The treatment is lovely!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Large Veneta in Toscana



Such a warm cosy color. It is nice to know that it wears comfortably on the shoulder. That is key!


----------



## pbkey

Ottone pouch in Atlantic cervo hobo


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> Ottone pouch in Atlantic cervo hobo


 heart melting cervo.....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> Ottone pouch in Atlantic cervo hobo


Bag twins with Atlantic Cervo.[emoji170]  Gorgeous ottone pouch. [emoji175]


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo hobo in Mallow + new scarf (and a matching Balenciaga bracelet)


----------



## HereToLearn

ksuromax said:


> Large Veneta in Toscana, brand new, first appearance
> i actually like the new handle, it feels very similar to my beloved cervo handle, flat and wide on the shoulder, sitting softly and speading the load very evenly, love it!


I love Toscana!  I've never seen that color before and am so struck by what a beautiful bag you have! 
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo in Mallow + new scarf (and a matching Balenciaga bracelet)



I love they way you match your jewelry, bags and scarves! Love, love,  love your Cervo hobo!!!


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> I love they way you match your jewelry, bags and scarves! Love, love,  love your Cervo hobo!!!


Thank you


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo in Mallow + new scarf (and a matching Balenciaga bracelet)


Pink and gray makes a winning combo. [emoji7] Gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Pink and gray makes a winning combo. [emoji7] Gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo hobo in Absynthe, plus bracelets, plus silk scarf, plus necklace and hoop earrings (didn't get into the pic) all by BV
my ring is made by order, it was designed by my DH way before my BV obsession started, but surprisingly it fully resembles the BV signature butterfly.... who would tell?....


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo in Absynthe, plus bracelets, plus silk scarf, plus necklace and hoop earrings (didn't get into the pic) all by BV
> my ring is made by order, it was designed by my DH way before my BV obsession started, but surprisingly it fully resembles the BV signature butterfly.... who would tell?....



I love the outfit combo!!!


----------



## Bagcoolie

ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo in Absynthe, plus bracelets, plus silk scarf, plus necklace and hoop earrings (didn't get into the pic) all by BV
> my ring is made by order, it was designed by my DH way before my BV obsession started, but surprisingly it fully resembles the BV signature butterfly.... who would tell?....


You are really good at color combination - love this combo and the earlier mallow with grey.


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> I love the outfit combo!!!





Bagcoolie said:


> You are really good at color combination - love this combo and the earlier mallow with grey.



Thank you, girls


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo hobo in Canard today (and Barolo slipons)


----------



## MochaCake

ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo in Canard today (and Barolo slipons)



Just perfect! I love the way you mix your colors, ksuromax!


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo in Canard today (and Barolo slipons)



I love your style and love your Cervo Hobos!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo in Absynthe.



This must be the most pretty olive green bag ever. Love how you pair it with purple. Absolutely stunning color combi.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> This must be the most pretty olive green bag ever. Love how you pair it with purple. Absolutely stunning color combi.


Thanks


----------



## ksuromax

My very first cervo hobo in Elephant


----------



## pbkey

ksuromax said:


> My very first cervo hobo in Elephant


Your cervo hobos are so beautiful Very huggable!


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> Your cervo hobos are so beautiful Very huggable!


----------



## MochaCake

ksuromax said:


> My very first cervo hobo in Elephant


Such a great neutral! Loving the cervo hobo more and more.


----------



## ksuromax

Peacock in action today (plus Gucci scarf)


----------



## ksuromax

Study in red  
Cervo hobo in New Red 
Happy Valentine's Day everyone!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Study in red [emoji813]
> Cervo hobo in New Red
> Happy Valentine's Day everyone!


Stunning and fiery hot! Happy Vday!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Stunning and fiery hot! Happy Vday!


thanks, same to you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> thanks, same to you!


Thank you. We don't really celebrate it but it's nice to see lots of flowers all around.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you. We don't really celebrate it but it's nice to see lots of flowers all around.


yes, same here... just a reason to bump the routine and remind yourself to say something nice to your loved one...


----------



## MochaCake

ksuromax said:


> Study in red
> Cervo hobo in New Red
> Happy Valentine's Day everyone!


WOW!!! Another cervo hobo in a great red  color, Happy Valentine's Day to you!!!


----------



## ksuromax

MochaCake said:


> WOW!!! Another cervo hobo in a great red  color, Happy Valentine's Day to you!!!


Thanks


----------



## Phiomega

My work outfit today with China Red tote. I love this kind of outfit combo --- neutral outfits with touch of color, my necklace and my BV!


----------



## MochaCake

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3607270
> 
> My work outfit today with China Red tote. I love this kind of outfit combo --- neutral outfits with touch of color, my necklace and my BV!


I love this combo, too!!


----------



## pbkey

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3607270
> 
> My work outfit today with China Red tote. I love this kind of outfit combo --- neutral outfits with touch of color, my necklace and my BV!


You look great


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3607270
> 
> My work outfit today with China Red tote. I love this kind of outfit combo --- neutral outfits with touch of color, my necklace and my BV!


darn gorgeous!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> My work outfit today with China Red tote.



 BV makes an awesome statement piece. You look stunning!


----------



## VgKing

@mlbags I'm in love with your BV.


----------



## Phiomega

MochaCake said:


> I love this combo, too!!





pbkey said:


> You look great





ksuromax said:


> darn gorgeous!!!





frenziedhandbag said:


> BV makes an awesome statement piece. You look stunning!



Thank you all! [emoji4]


----------



## MochaCake

ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo in Absynthe, plus bracelets, plus silk scarf, plus necklace and hoop earrings (didn't get into the pic) all by BV
> my ring is made by order, it was designed by my DH way before my BV obsession started, but surprisingly it fully resembles the BV signature butterfly.... who would tell?....


I am so in love with your absynthe! Actually, I love everything you're wearing including your necklace.


----------



## ksuromax

MochaCake said:


> I am so in love with your absynthe! Actually, I love everything you're wearing including your necklace.


Thank you dearly


----------



## ksuromax

a wool scarf and 2 necklaces  plus, the Balenciaga bag is full of SLG-ies


----------



## LouiseCPH

Large belly - love it!


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 3612268
> 
> 
> Large belly - love it!


Your skirt is gorgeous colour!!! Love the whole look


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> Your skirt is gorgeous colour!!! Love the whole look



Thank you! Can't wait to wear it with shoes rather than boots [emoji6]


----------



## COACH ADDICT

At the office with me...  So much room and so lovely...


----------



## VgKing

@COACH ADDICT Oh God! This one is a killer.


----------



## entei11

ms piggy said:


> Noticed many other designer bag sub-forums have such a thread and we should too! Wouldn't it be great to see (and drool over) everyone's lovely bags (wallet, shoes, belts etc etc) in action and enable more members at the same time :devil:
> 
> Please share your pictures!


These look so cool


----------



## ksuromax

Barolo slipons


----------



## pbkey

ksuromax said:


> Barolo slipons


Your clothing, shoes, bag and accessories always match so well


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> Your clothing, shoes, bag and accessories always match so well


thank you


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Blast of warm air our way so broke these babies out today.


----------



## MochaCake

ksuromax said:


> Barolo slipons


You wear your colors well as you always do


----------



## MochaCake

Buckeyemommy said:


> Blast of warm air our way so broke these babies out today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615481


Right time to bring out those metallics.


----------



## ksuromax

Pillow in Vesuvio


----------



## pbkey

ksuromax said:


> Pillow in Vesuvio


You look so chic!


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> You look so chic!


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Sloane and slipons


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Sloane and slipons


Those slip ons look so comfortable and your Sloane has that slouchy look. Very nice!


----------



## pbkey

ksuromax said:


> Sloane and slipons


The aurora sloane looks amazing! I am so tempted to get a light Color bv


----------



## diane278

Went out to run errands in a simple t-shirt and maxi skirt.....and the American Gigolo Clutch....


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Went out to run errands in a simple t-shirt and maxi skirt.....and the American Gigolo Clutch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627721


Simple yet chic!!! Beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

My beloved Sloane got a new charm - my DS got me this bear with his own pocket money for Women's day yesterday!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Went out to run errands in a simple t-shirt and maxi skirt.....and the American Gigolo Clutch



Simplicity at its best! Just lovely.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

VgKing said:


> @COACH ADDICT Oh God! This one is a killer.


thank you ...   The feel is amazing...


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> Went out to run errands in a simple t-shirt and maxi skirt.....and the American Gigolo Clutch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627721



Love this! This tone of color does give an elegant touch....


----------



## Phiomega

This is on of my fool-proofed 'uniform' for work....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> This is on of my fool-proofed 'uniform' for work....



That China Red tote earns itself 'best bag for work' award. The perfect touch to your outfit. [emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

my scarves have become my 'best buy'-s they are so nice!! easy to pair and wear, light, cozy, looking great dressed up or down, love them!! Today the pink one is in action with my new Moon Ardoise slipons


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> my scarves have become my 'best buy'-s they are so nice!! easy to pair and wear, light, cozy, looking great dressed up or down, love them!!



So pretty! It matches your Mulberry too. I adore scarves. I think they make an outfit look more interesting and help me to stay warm too in air conditioned environments. I usually gravitate towards printed scarves but loving simplier ones lately. And don't get me started on those gorgeous slip ons. My favourite style in terms of shoes. [emoji7]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Ayers tourmaline disco.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> That China Red tote earns itself 'best bag for work' award. The perfect touch to your outfit. [emoji106]



Thank you! Yes it is the 'best bag for work' award winner for me! I always got a compliment whenever I used it at work...


----------



## pbkey

Buckeyemommy said:


> Ayers tourmaline disco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629688


Seen this irl and it is very pretty


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> So pretty! It matches your Mulberry too. I adore scarves. I think they make an outfit look more interesting and help me to stay warm too in air conditioned environments. I usually gravitate towards printed scarves but loving simplier ones lately. And don't get me started on those gorgeous slip ons. My favourite style in terms of shoes. [emoji7]


Thank you dearly  
one of the most iconic printed scarves is on it's way to me, so i will have this gap filled very soon, too


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> one of the most iconic printed scarves is on it's way to me, so i will have this gap filled very soon, too



May we have a glimpse of it when it arrives? I get excited with scarves. [emoji1]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> May we have a glimpse of it when it arrives? I get excited with scarves. [emoji1]


Sure!!


----------



## gagabag

This one came out to play


----------



## Buckeyemommy

gagabag said:


> View attachment 3630042
> 
> 
> This one came out to play



Lovely!


----------



## MochaCake

gagabag said:


> View attachment 3630042
> 
> 
> This one came out to play


I was eyeing this one when it came out and I missed it. Nice to see this beauty again.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

gagabag said:


> This one came out to play



Such a gorgeous color, and in an amazing style.


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo hobo in Mallow


----------



## gagabag

Thank you all! She's definitely a stunner. Can't believe she's 2.5 years old and still maintains the metallic sheen. I should remember to wear her more.


----------



## ksuromax

It's arrived!!! And it perfectly matches my red cervo hobo!!!!! 


frenziedhandbag said:


> May we have a glimpse of it when it arrives? I get excited with scarves. [emoji1]


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> It's arrived!!! And it perfectly matches my red cervo hobo!!!!!



Great match! [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo in Mallow



Very pretty color! Love how it matches your bracelets!


----------



## Phiomega

Atlantic Campana accompanying me to Kitzbuhel Austria --- am teaching a training her this week...


Anyone in Munich? Where do you find BV in Munich? [emoji12]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> It's arrived!!! And it perfectly matches my red cervo hobo!!!!!


It's so beautiful! I adore the vibrant colors!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Atlantic Campana.
> Where do you find BV in Munich? [emoji12]



Enjoy Munich! It is a special place for me as I spent some quality time there with hubby on his work trips there. Bought LCs every time as the boutiques are large and well stocked. I recall seeing BV in one mall. I am sorry I cannot recall the mall's name off hand but I am sure Google Map will assist you. Let's see whether you'll bring back something lovely from this trip. [emoji6]


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo hobo in Mallow


----------



## ksuromax

My dearest, my loveliest, my one&only Memory Knot. (Sorry Patrik, green is not my colour) 
Heading to a party


----------



## V0N1B2

F/W 2009 Lilac San Marco Satchel paired with Missoni cardigan, oh-so exclusive membership only Kirkland (Costco) leggings  and black suede Aquatalia booties that you can't see but @jburgh made me buy them on Black Friday. Thanks doll, I luvs ya!


----------



## pbkey

V0N1B2 said:


> F/W 2009 Lilac San Marco Satchel paired with Missoni cardigan, oh-so exclusive membership only Kirkland (Costco) leggings  and black suede Aquatalia booties that you can't see but @jburgh made me buy them on Black Friday. Thanks doll, I luvs ya!
> View attachment 3635775


Beautiful combo


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> My dearest, my loveliest, my one&only Memory Knot. (Sorry Patrik, green is not my colour)
> Heading to a party



I like the edgy, unusual knot!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> I like the edgy, unusual knot!


Thank you, it's my HG BV


----------



## ksuromax

My Baby Knot is having fun at High Tea party in British Embassy


----------



## ksuromax

BV duffel in Magma and rings (plus TOD's pumps)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> BV duffel in Magma and rings (plus TOD's pumps)


Chic Bella, everything compliments... bag, pumps, nail color and hair. [emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Chic Bella, everything compliments... bag, pumps, nail color and hair. [emoji106]


thank you


----------



## LLANeedle

ksuromax said:


> My dearest, my loveliest, my one&only Memory Knot. (Sorry Patrik, green is not my colour)
> Heading to a party


I have the same knot......does yours get stuck?  The sides of mine stick together......have to remember to store it opened.


----------



## ksuromax

LLANeedle said:


> I have the same knot......does yours get stuck?  The sides of mine stick together......have to remember to store it opened.


No, not at all 
All is smooth and fine


----------



## memo.alive

Hi guys!
Don't know if it's a girls only club but, I thought I'd give it a try, here are stills from my outfit today featuring my favorite slip ons (they are so efffing comfy!!)
Bottega Veneta dodgers (slip-ons):






Hope you guys like it!


----------



## ksuromax

memo.alive said:


> Hi guys!
> Don't know if it's a girls only club but, I thought I'd give it a try, here are stills from my outfit today featuring my favorite slip ons (they are so efffing comfy!!)
> Bottega Veneta dodgers (slip-ons):
> View attachment 3640874
> View attachment 3640875
> View attachment 3640876
> View attachment 3640877
> View attachment 3640878
> 
> Hope you guys like it!


we absolutely do!!  
agree entirely BV slipons feel like socks!


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo big hobo in China Blue (purple suede lining) and slipons in Ardoise


----------



## LouiseCPH

Celeste medium belly


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 3643367
> 
> 
> Celeste medium belly


Your shoes storage is beyond cool!!!


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> Your shoes storage is beyond cool!!!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo hobo in New Red, 2 necklaces and a Balenciaga bracelet in matching red


----------



## GoStanford

ksuromax said:


> Cervo big hobo in China Blue (purple suede lining) and slipons in Ardoise


That's a great Obelix charm!


----------



## Barneys

mlbags said:


> Yeah, 'in action' is much more interesting... always great to see how one bag connoiseur wears her stuff ! (Ms Piggy, thanks for starting this).
> 
> Anyway, I was just telling DH how I'm so in love with anything BV... honestly, not even Chanel has got me so hooked.  Actually, I now hardly visit the other sub-forums.... I'm visiting here ONLY most times!
> 
> Here's mine (tho u might hv seen this on some of my other posts).


I have a similar Roma Media bag like yours but with grey color, I couldn't love it more. It is currently my favorite.


----------



## ksuromax

Memory Knot


----------



## ksuromax

Picnic time!!


----------



## Barneys

My medium Roma Tote, love it!


----------



## Phiomega

Irish pillow with yellow G-shock for a grocery trip yesterday.... it is weekend so colors are 'in season'!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Picnic time!!



I love how she looks against green grass! Have fun!


----------



## ksuromax

Cabat in Rosso and slipons in Moon Ardoise


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo hobo in Peacock


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo in Peacock


Blue and yellow is such a striking combination.


----------



## memo.alive

Barneys said:


> My medium Roma Tote, love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653310


Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## ksuromax

Messenger in plume and karung, plys Barolo slipons (and matching H KDE and Gucci belt)


----------



## memo.alive

ksuromax said:


> Messenger in plume and karung, plys Barolo slipons (and matching H KDE and Gucci belt)


Wonderful color!


----------



## V0N1B2

Spring 2009 Copper Nappa bag (not necessarily) in action last night. Paired with Vera Wang Metallic Copper pumps and my trusty Missoni for Targé infinity scarf.


----------



## Phiomega

My trusted travel companion Atlantic Bella with welcome drink of Singapore airlines. I love how Atlantic shines under sunlight... got compliment  from the airport BV shop SA...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3667161
> 
> My trusted travel companion Atlantic Bella with welcome drink of Singapore airlines. I love how Atlantic shines under sunlight... got compliment  from the airport BV shop SA...


Safe travels to both of you!!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

My Bottle Marcapunto Cabat and my DocMarten Stingray boots


----------



## V0N1B2

Out for dinner last night with my Fall 2009 (?) Matita Goatskin Boston Bag.
With Pewter metallic Manolos and *pearl clutch* fur! Yes, unfortunately it is still cold enough for that here. (sad face)


----------



## Phiomega

BV_LC_poodle said:


> My Bottle Marcapunto Cabat and my DocMarten Stingray boots
> 
> View attachment 3667688



I love this combo!!! The bottle marcapunto and stingray go very well together!


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> My Bottle Marcapunto Cabat and my DocMarten Stingray boots
> 
> View attachment 3667688


Lovely combo 
how do you find the size? Height of the sides? 
I was comparing my Large side by side with Medium (in the boutique) and concluded that it was a very right decision for me to get the Large, love the depth of it, it feels a lot more secure and it just sits right on the shoulder/below the arm


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

ksuromax said:


> Lovely combo
> how do you find the size? Height of the sides?
> I was comparing my Large side by side with Medium (in the boutique) and concluded that it was a very right decision for me to get the Large, love the depth of it, it feels a lot more secure and it just sits right on the shoulder/below the arm



The medium (old version) seems to be a bit shallow for me. I tried on the new version in the boutique and I like the depth and like you said, it feels more secure. 

I think my next one would be either a large or a new medium.


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> The medium (old version) seems to be a bit shallow for me. I tried on the new version in the boutique and I like the depth and like you said, it feels more secure.
> 
> I think my next one would be either a large or a new medium.


Thanks  
Planning your next Cabat??


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

ksuromax said:


> Thanks
> Planning your next Cabat??



No no no no no noooooooo


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> No no no no no noooooooo


 LOL


----------



## ksuromax

Large Veneta in Toscana and bracelets


----------



## ksuromax

Still carrying my toffee


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Still carrying my toffee


Looking awesome and that scarf is gorgeous. Warm browns, for me, are tricky as my wardrobe is mostly cool-toned. I really like how Toscana is working well for you. [emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking awesome and that scarf is gorgeous. Warm browns, for me, are tricky as my wardrobe is mostly cool-toned. I really like how Toscana is working well for you. [emoji106]


Thanks  
I am actually surprised myself  never thought i'd love a brown bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Thanks
> I am actually surprised myself  never thought i'd love a brown bag


Like what the saying goes, "never say never". [emoji4] As much as I cannot get a warm brown to work for me, I still like to admire one from all the BVettes.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Like what the saying goes, "never say never". [emoji4] As much as I cannot get a warm brown to work for me, I still like to admire one from all the BVettes.


Absolutely! 
Though, i did say 'never' to brown, i still think i just didn't find the right shade at that time. Now i have one


----------



## V0N1B2

My Biscotto Tejus Clutch saw some action last weekend but I forgot to post it at the time. (I've been carrying Fendi all week but I might change today)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> My Biscotto Tejus Clutch



Wow! Von, you look absolutely glamorous! 



ksuromax said:


> i still think i just didn't find the right shade at that time. Now i have one



I remain hopeful that I will find a right brown too. Oh wait, I do have Espresso which works very well for me. [emoji5]


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> My Biscotto Tejus Clutch saw some action last weekend but I forgot to post it at the time. (I've been carrying Fendi all week but I might change today)
> View attachment 3674248


Bow to a Queen!!  
beyond words beautiful!


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> My Biscotto Tejus Clutch saw some action last weekend but I forgot to post it at the time. (I've been carrying Fendi all week but I might change today)
> View attachment 3674248


----------



## V0N1B2

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wow! Von, you look absolutely glamorous!





ksuromax said:


> Bow to a Queen!!
> beyond words beautiful!





indiaink said:


>


Thanks dolls   The ostrich jacket definitely kicks the drama level up a notch with my plain black midi dress.
I really like fun pieces like that.


----------



## BookerMoose

Love the ostrich *V0N*!  And much nicer (both the wearer and the clothing!) than the yellow number from the last episode of Real Housewives of Toronto (any watchers?!)...


----------



## missbellamama

BookerMoose said:


> Love the ostrich *V0N*!  And much nicer (both the wearer and the clothing!) than the yellow number from the last episode of Real Housewives of Toronto (any watchers?!)...


I have it PVR'd, local drama
I saw the ladies last year in the downtown Holt's taping one of the show's.


----------



## V0N1B2

Quetsche Cervo Loop the other day...


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Still carrying my toffee



Your toffee is so yummy [emoji39]


----------



## Phiomega

V0N1B2 said:


> My Biscotto Tejus Clutch saw some action last weekend but I forgot to post it at the time. (I've been carrying Fendi all week but I might change today)



Look at that read feather jacket! You remind me of this pic of Kendall Jenner... 



Gorgeous!


----------



## Phiomega

I added the LV Speedy strap to make my Ebano Olympia a messenger style bag. It works very well!!! I even think the old gold tone works well with Ebano. It makes my Olympia more wearable for casual days...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> It makes my Olympia more wearable for casual days...



Wonderful idea!


----------



## V0N1B2

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3679188
> 
> I added the LV Speedy strap to make my Ebano Olympia a messenger style bag. It works very well!!! I even think the old gold tone works well with Ebano. It makes my Olympia more wearable for casual days...


If you wanted to use your Olimpia like that more often, you could always find an older Ebano belt on eBay or something and have someone put a D-ring and a clip on each end. Not that you can't use your Damier Ebene strap of course...
Or you could just buy the other style of Olimpia and give that one to me 
I liked that (original style) Olimpia the best.


----------



## Kharris332003

Season 2, episode 10 of Billions on Showtime featured a Nero BV Ball bag in the last scene. Lara Axelrod has returned to her mansion and left her bag on a table in the foyer.  Her husband searches her bag for her phone and there are close ups of the lovely leather.  I thought I'd share as the episode will replay several times this week. I'll post a picture if I can find one.


----------



## Phiomega

V0N1B2 said:


> If you wanted to use your Olimpia like that more often, you could always find an older Ebano belt on eBay or something and have someone put a D-ring and a clip on each end. Not that you can't use your Damier Ebene strap of course...
> Or you could just buy the other style of Olimpia and give that one to me
> I liked that (original style) Olimpia the best.



Thanks for the idea!

But sorry I still like this original style Olimpia the best --- I love the short shoulder strap for formal days, and because it is short, the chain is not too heavy also. So.... sorry I cannot give this to you yet!


----------



## MathildaBrsm

Kellybag said:


> *MsPiggy*...looking super!!!  I love how you are workin' that beauty!
> 
> *mlbags*...you own gorgeous bags!  I am coming back to take a look here again.
> 
> Thank you both for sharing!!!


so beautiful


----------



## Phiomega

It was a tough day at work yesterday and a great bag is always a good booster. Here is camel Veneta sitting pretty on a red office chair, accompanying me through a challenging discussion....


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> It was a tough day at work yesterday and a great bag is always a good booster. Here is camel Veneta sitting pretty on a red office chair, accompanying me through a challenging discussion....
> View attachment 3687662


 beauty!


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo hobo in Peacock
I tried to tie my scarf in such a way that blue flowers pop up to accent the bag


----------



## Prada_Princess

V0N1B2 said:


> Out for dinner last night with my Fall 2009 (?) Matita Goatskin Boston Bag.
> With Pewter metallic Manolos and *pearl clutch* fur! Yes, unfortunately it is still cold enough for that here. (sad face)
> View attachment 3667895


Sorry it's still cold there and to rub salt into the wound I wore shorts today in England! Just wanted to say I really love your outfit. The Boston Bag is lovely - how well does goatskin hold up? Is it durable? The fur is lovely - rex rabbit? I cannot quite tell.


----------



## V0N1B2

Prada_Princess said:


> Sorry it's still cold there and to rub salt into the wound I wore shorts today in England! Just wanted to say I really love your outfit. The Boston Bag is lovely - how well does goatskin hold up? Is it durable? The fur is lovely - rex rabbit? I cannot quite tell.


Thank you, and it's finally warmed up here too.  We just can't seem to string more than two days in a row of nice weather.
The BV goatskin is actually really durable and wears well, IMO.  That particular satchel is such a non-descript bag but I find myself reaching for it a lot - I think it might be because of the subtle metallic sheen.
Yes, the fur is Rex.  It was a Christmas bonus from my boss last year. Considereing how frowned up the wearing of fur is where I live, I'm surprised by how much wear I got out of it.  It's a fun little piece and I have my eye on a brightly coloured fox vest for the fall season.


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo hobo in Peacock with colourful accessories


----------



## pbkey

It is amazing how u can look so chic with this bag.


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo in Peacock with colourful accessories



[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]for your accessories game!!!! Look at how the blue in that ring matches peacock!


----------



## Flip88

V0N1B2 said:


> Out for dinner last night with my Fall 2009 (?) Matita Goatskin Boston Bag.
> With Pewter metallic Manolos and *pearl clutch* fur! Yes, unfortunately it is still cold enough for that here. (sad face)
> View attachment 3667895


Beautiful look.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Restroom shots. Lol


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Can't forget Vesuvio flats and bracelet


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Can't forget Vesuvio flats and bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3698584
> View attachment 3698585


----------



## tenKrat

My Mother's Day outfit, with Geranium handbag, yesterday. Dress by Zara. Sometimes I can find some really cute and comfortable dresses there.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

tenKrat said:


> My Mother's Day outfit, with Geranium handbag, yesterday. Dress by Zara. Sometimes I can find some really cute and comfortable dresses there.
> View attachment 3700045



Very chic!


----------



## tenKrat

Buckeyemommy said:


> Very chic!


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

tenKrat said:


> My Mother's Day outfit, with Geranium handbag, yesterday. Dress by Zara. Sometimes I can find some really cute and comfortable dresses there.
> View attachment 3700045


What a beautiful look!


----------



## muchstuff

Not "in action" as yet, just arrived today. Many many thanks to @indiaink for her help authenticating this vintage cutie-pie...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Can't forget Vesuvio flats and bracelet



Vesuvio is so pretty! It just brightens up an outfit, doesn't it. My SA just informed me that Vesuvio in the chain tote is available. 
I am copying Diane here. 
I am NOT an orange girl. 
I am NOT an orange girl. 
I am NOT an orange girl.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> My Mother's Day outfit, with Geranium handbag.



Beautiful! Geranium is the perfect accent to your outfit. I like this bag so much on you. [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Not "in action" as yet, just arrived today.



So unique! We need to rectify the "non-action" by bringing it out. Hope to see some in action shots soon.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> So unique! We need to rectify the "non-action" by bringing it out. Hope to see some in action shots soon.


Fair enough, I'm just not very comfy in front of a camera...the bag's waaay prettier than I am


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Fair enough, I'm just not very comfy in front of a camera...the bag's waaay prettier than I am [emoji38]


Haha, nah, I remember being really in awe of your pixie crop. No worries, the important thing here is not so much the action shot but that it gets to be used, soon. [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Fair enough



I think the gold hardware complements the leather beautifully. These vintage pieces are so unique.


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> My Mother's Day outfit, with Geranium handbag, yesterday. Dress by Zara. Sometimes I can find some really cute and comfortable dresses there.
> View attachment 3700045


Such a great dress and perfect accent to it!  love the colours together


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Not "in action" as yet, just arrived today. Many many thanks to @indiaink for her help authenticating this vintage cutie-pie...
> 
> View attachment 3700079
> View attachment 3700080


I can't say enough compliments to it!!! She is a beauty! 
Hope to see "in action" shot one day....


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Vesuvio is so pretty! It just brightens up an outfit, doesn't it. My SA just informed me that Vesuvio in the chain tote is available.
> I am copying Diane here.
> I am NOT an orange girl.
> I am NOT an orange girl.
> I am NOT an orange girl.


It's not that orange 
but it's very bright
i am a 'colour' person, but bigger than Pillow (which i have) it would be too much for me
but in small size it's just the right amount of wrong


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Haha, nah, I remember being really in awe of your pixie crop. No worries, the important thing here is not so much the action shot but that it gets to be used, soon. [emoji4]


Oh trust me, this one will be used, and soon...unlike that gorgeous espresso Intrecciato cervo hobo I acquired last year. I take it out now and again and try it on, but it's so beautiful it goes back in the sleeper bag. I just don't feel like I can live up to the bag, poor thing, it has no life outside the gossipy circle of bags in my closet. Wonder what they say about me when I'm not there?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I can't say enough compliments to it!!! She is a beauty!
> Hope to see "in action" shot one day....


If I find a confident day, I'll try...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> It's not that orange
> but it's very bright



I am a color person too but I think I play it safe with dark colors; navy, purple, muted red, green and maroon. It is such a coincidence, I just replied my SA the same thing too, in a Disco bag, I might venture out of my comfort zone but in a larger bag, I think it might be 'too much' for me. [emoji28]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> unlike that gorgeous espresso Intrecciato cervo hobo I acquired last year.



Oh dear but I remember you like your cervo hobo in black (pardon me if I am recalling wrongly). Is it due to the color or a tendency to reach for the black instead?


----------



## V0N1B2

tenKrat said:


> My Mother's Day outfit, with Geranium handbag, yesterday. Dress by Zara. Sometimes I can find some really cute and comfortable dresses there.
> View attachment 3700045


Gorgeous!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh dear but I remember you like your cervo hobo in black (pardon me if I am recalling wrongly). Is it due to the color or a tendency to reach for the black instead?


Hmmm, good question, I also have a quetsch that I haven't  carried yet. They're just so darned pretty, sometimes I have a problem carrying certain bags because I'm afraid to mark them in any way. I have a few Bals where I'm the same. It's weird because they're so comfy to carry, but there they sit...that espresso is so spectacular though. I even though about selling her, but tried her on again a week or so ago and fell in love all over again...


----------



## muchstuff

Buckeyemommy said:


> Can't forget Vesuvio flats and bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3698584
> View attachment 3698585


Those flats are killer.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> fell in love all over again.



Ah, I see. Happy to read that you are still in love and I can totally reasonate since I am the same in terms of worrying about marking or dirtying them. I think the colors you have picked for your Cervos are on the darker side and a chance of marking it seems lower. I did purchase a bag hanger so that I will not ever need to put my bag down. Cervo is also so hardy. I had been caught in a heavy downpour before with my Atlantic and all it needed was a wipe down. If I seemed like I am reassuring you, yes, I am because you did spend precious time and effort to acquire them and it will be a pity not to use them. My bags used to rant about not being used too, whilst I stuck to my Longchamp bags, so carefree! After working out a bag rotation schedule, I think they are now a whole lot happier, myself included. 
*a foldable reusable bag of some sort helps too, just in case weather conditions or situations become alarming and the BV or Bal can go into it to stay safe.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Ah, I see. Happy to read that you are still in love and I can totally reasonate since I am the same in terms of worrying about marking or dirtying them. I think the colors you have picked for your Cervos are on the darker side and a chance of marking it seems lower. I did purchase a bag hanger so that I will not ever need to put my bag down. Cervo is also so hardy. I had been caught in a heavy downpour before with my Atlantic and all it needed was a wipe down. If I seemed like I am reassuring you, yes, I am because you did spend precious time and effort to acquire them and it will be a pity not to use them. My bags used to rant about not being used too, whilst I stuck to my Longchamp bags, so carefree! After working out a bag rotation schedule, I think they are now a whole lot happier, myself included.
> *a foldable reusable bag of some sort helps too, just in case weather conditions or situations become alarming and the BV or Bal can go into it to stay safe.


Sensible advice, and thank you. It's getting them out of the house that's hard, both BVs and Bals are pretty decent in our Northwest coast weather. I shall try...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> I shall try.



Not advice but just a mutual bag lover's attempt to get those bags out of the house. [emoji253]


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Not advice but just a mutual bag lover's attempt to get those bags out of the house. [emoji253]


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Oh trust me, this one will be used, and soon...unlike that gorgeous espresso Intrecciato cervo hobo I acquired last year. I take it out now and again and try it on, but it's so beautiful it goes back in the sleeper bag. I just don't feel like I can live up to the bag, poor thing, it has no life outside the gossipy circle of bags in my closet. Wonder what they say about me when I'm not there?


We have a thread for it  feel free to introduce it to your bags... 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bag-shaming-confess-your-sins.929400/


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Hmmm, good question, I also have a quetsch that I haven't  carried yet. They're just so darned pretty, sometimes I have a problem carrying certain bags because I'm afraid to mark them in any way. I have a few Bals where I'm the same. It's weird because they're so comfy to carry, but there they sit...that espresso is so spectacular though. I even though about selling her, but tried her on again a week or so ago and fell in love all over again...


Did i hear someone saying this very day that this life is damn short and we should use our goodies while we last????


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> Did i hear someone saying this very day that this life is damn short and we should use our goodies while we last????


I also like "smile while you've got all your teeth", which is a great way to say enjoy life now, while you can.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> I also like "smile while you've got all your teeth", which is a great way to say enjoy life now, while you can.


Just a few hours ago she was encouraging me to use my newly acquired H oldie scarf...  
no point of having without using.... i know, some collect for the sake of collecting.... but not me!!


----------



## tenKrat

ksuromax said:


> Did i hear someone saying this very day that this life is damn short and we should use our goodies while we last????


Yes, YES, Yaaaaasss!!!

I got rid of my costume jewelry; I wear only fine jewelry, plus my BV leather bracelets. 

I rotate and wear all of my leather handbags; I don't save any for just special occasions. 

I use my wedding china everyday; I have no other plates/servingware. 

My new Geranium bag was caught in rain this weekend. The ladies here said not to worry, our BV bags are strong and durable. So I didn't worry, and my bag is totally fine.


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Yes, YES, Yaaaaasss!!!
> 
> I got rid of my costume jewelry; I wear only fine jewelry, plus my BV leather bracelets.
> 
> I rotate and wear all of my leather handbags; I don't save any for just special occasions.
> 
> I use my wedding china everyday; I have no other plates/servingware.
> 
> My new Geranium bag was caught in rain this weekend. The ladies here said not to worry, our BV bags are strong and durable. So I didn't worry, and my bag is totally fine.


 I use all, all that works for my mood today!
yes, that's what we admire our BVs for, isn't it??


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> We have a thread for it  feel free to introduce it to your bags...
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bag-shaming-confess-your-sins.929400/


 I forgot about that!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Did i hear someone saying this very day that this life is damn short and we should use our goodies while we last????


Ahhh, point well made...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Ahhh, point well made...


----------



## ksuromax

Large Cabat in Rosso


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Large Cabat in Rosso


Lovely... wonderfully lovely. [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely... wonderfully lovely. [emoji7]


----------



## pbkey

ksuromax said:


> Large Cabat in Rosso


Really beautiful - the large cabat looks just right with you. Makes me wonder if I should also consider large cabat


----------



## YellowLabKiss

ksuromax said:


> Large Cabat in Rosso



So soft and beautiful! I love how it's softened so it doesn't look like a large anymore.


----------



## ksuromax

YellowLabKiss said:


> So soft and beautiful! I love how it's softened so it doesn't look like a large anymore.


But it definitely feels like one!!  
black hole! I love how i stuff it and it still doesnt look bulky!


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> Really beautiful - the large cabat looks just right with you. Makes me wonder if I should also consider large cabat


I tried a medium one in the boutique, and it didn't feel right, borders were too low and as soon as you release the handles, it would puddle down and open, Large is perfect for me! 
If i ever decide to get another one, it would be either a small, or, again large.... methinks....


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Large Cabat in Rosso


And you're wearing your scarf beautifully!


----------



## ksuromax

Buenas tardes a todos! 
Wine tasting party, Spanish wines tonight, fab food and tapas, and Vesuvio Pillow with a new charm


----------



## muchstuff

Guess who's riding shotgun?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Guess who's riding shotgun?



The best kind of action shot! I really like it on you, it suits your style perfectly! [emoji7]


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> The best kind of action shot! I really like it on you, it suits your style perfectly! [emoji7]


Thank you, such a random, lucky find .


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Guess who's riding shotgun?
> 
> View attachment 3704181
> View attachment 3704182


Very nice - great action shot, and now that I see the bag 'on' somebody, I'll pay more attention when I see them show up on e-Bay occasionally. This is a great style, and looks great on you! By the way, when you meet up with V0N, give her a pinch for me, would you?


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Very nice - great action shot, and now that I see the bag 'on' somebody, I'll pay more attention when I see them show up on e-Bay occasionally. This is a great style, and looks great on you! By the way, when you meet up with V0N, give her a pinch for me, would you?


Check this out, more than twice what I paid for mine but the multi-colour is beautiful...and I shall deliver the pinch 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/152550989980?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Phiomega

My 'modified' Ebano Olympia... I really like how it looks and I love the 'satchel' style with this makeshift LV Speedy strap...
Please excuse the background --- it's a fitting room!


----------



## Phiomega

Sorry forgot the pic!


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo Loop


----------



## Ingalinga

Looks great!


----------



## Elizabel

muchstuff said:


> Guess who's riding shotgun?
> 
> View attachment 3704181
> View attachment 3704182



This bag looks absolutely amazing on you!!! Please enjoy in the best of health!

I wish I could get my hands on one...[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

E x


----------



## pbkey

ksuromax said:


> Cervo Loop


Nero cervo looks so beautiful here, particularly with the sheen


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Cervo Loop


Beautiful on you! How do you like it? As compared to the cervo baseball?


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> Nero cervo looks so beautiful here, particularly with the sheen


thank you 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful on you! How do you like it? As compared to the cervo baseball?


thank you 
Feels loose and a bit shapeless, in good sense, i was easily digging in and reaching for my wallet, phone, car key.... it feels like good old sweat pants vs formal trousers, if it makes sense.... bb hobo is keeping shape better and sits a tad more comfortable on the shoulder thanks to the wide strap, Loop was not digging to complain, but definitely would not be as comfortable as bb after a few hours if loaded fully. 
She will be my perfect relaxed weekend bag  i am glad i got it, but she will be my one and only Loop, methinks


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> She will be my perfect relaxed weekend bag  i am glad i got it, but she will be my one and only Loop



Thank you for the review. It is very helpful. [emoji253] I nearly purchased the Cervo Loop in Ebano off FP but pulled back as I remained apprehensive about the size and color. Now that there is a smaller Cervo Loop, I shall wait for user experience from other BVettes and reconsider my options again.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you for the review. It is very helpful. [emoji253] I nearly purchased the Cervo Loop in Ebano off FP but pulled back as I remained apprehensive about the size and color. Now that there is a smaller Cervo Loop, I shall wait for user experience from other BVettes and reconsider my options again.


I can add that i am very glad i got it second hand and for a fraction of the cost, for me that's max what i am comfortable to pay for it considering the purpose she will be serving.
I would recommend you to try on both before you buy, imho new smaller version will be sitting tighter/higher while she is the same 40 cm in width


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> I would recommend you to try on both before you buy, imho new smaller version will be sitting tighter/higher



I like the BB which sits lower with a longer drop, offering easy access. It is a pity that I will not be able to try on either size though as my country does not stock them.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like the BB which sits lower with a longer drop, offering easy access. It is a pity that I will not be able to try on either size though as my country does not stock them.


Shame really  
In Dubai they have only black, but at least i could try them.... 
the last colour bb was Canard, which i got in the store last year, from then onwards stock is only black. The only cervo in Barolo is messenger. I am afraid due to low popularity they will keep cervo stock only bare minimum, or phase out completely


----------



## purselover100

so chic


----------



## muchstuff

Elizabel said:


> This bag looks absolutely amazing on you!!! Please enjoy in the best of health!
> 
> I wish I could get my hands on one...[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> E x


There are actually two (unauthenticated) on ebay...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/152550989980?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
http://www.ebay.com/itm/152556223516?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> I am afraid due to low popularity they will keep cervo stock only bare minimum, or phase out completely



Low demand was the exact reason why my country no longer stocks them. At least that was what my SA shared. We do not have calfskin nor goatskin SLGs too. Certain styles are not available as well. Thank goodness for international delivery. We can still get what we want after all.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Low demand was the exact reason why my country no longer stocks them. At least that was what my SA shared. We do not have calfskin nor goatskin SLGs too. Certain styles are not available as well. Thank goodness for international delivery. We can still get what we want after all.


Yeah, i am praising Matches and NAP, smooth, fast and hassle-free delivery!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Yeah, i am praising Matches and NAP, smooth, fast and hassle-free delivery!!


Yep, I had tried both and very pleased with their service. Something might arrive from Matches again, after I get the sizing right. [emoji48]


----------



## ksuromax

Waiting for a coffee before heading to work


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Waiting for a coffee before heading to work


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Waiting for a coffee before heading to work


Coffee and BV, best match ever!


----------



## diane278

Fume pillow & espadrilles at the dentists office.  I know. It's just all fun and games today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Fume pillow & espadrilles



I am loving your "pillow" week! I am terrified whenever my dentist's appointment is due. [emoji28]


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am loving your "pillow" week! I am terrified whenever my dentist's appointment is due. [emoji28]



I am trying to establish which bags are going to work best for this period of my life instead of limiting my thinking to those styles I have been using out of habit. I am also rethinking some of my color choices. 

I am lucky that my dentist is an old friend.  It does make things easier to know that the man with the sharp instruments in my mouth is someone I've known for over 25 years.  (Geez.....it doesn't seem that long!).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> I am trying to establish which bags are going to work best for this period of my life instead of limiting my thinking to those styles I have been using out of habit.
> 
> I am lucky that my dentist is an old friend.



I like how you constantly evolve. I think that makes life more interesting. Like what they say, "Change is the only constant". 

I had been with my dentist for over ten years. He is kind, reassuring and always tries to distract me with a one sided conversation (since my mouth is wide open). I am just one of those classic cases where Dad tried to remove my shaking tooth with his carpentry tools and I am shaken for life.


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like how you constantly evolve. I think that makes life more interesting. Like what they say, "Change is the only constant".
> 
> I had been with my dentist for over ten years. He is kind, reassuring and always tries to distract me with a one sided conversation (since my mouth is wide open). I am just one of those classic cases where Dad tried to remove my shaking tooth with his carpentry tools and I am shaken for life.



I try to go with the flow but I have to admit, I sometimes find myself comparing today to 'back in my day'....
I may not fear the dentist but I've developed a fear of flying, although I have no idea why......


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> Fume pillow & espadrilles at the dentists office.  I know. It's just all fun and games today.
> View attachment 3707684


I absolutely love that office window ... we could NEVER EVER do that here in Minnesota.  LOL. You are one lucky woman being where you are.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I am trying to establish which bags are going to work best for this period of my life instead of limiting my thinking to those styles I have been using out of habit. I am also rethinking some of my color choices.
> 
> I am lucky that my dentist is an old friend.  It does make things easier to know that the man with the sharp instruments in my mouth is someone I've known for over 25 years.  (Geez.....it doesn't seem that long!).


i have known my DH for 30 years... since we were 7 ...we were class-mates... sounds like a beginning of a horror film....


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like how you constantly evolve. I think that makes life more interesting. Like what they say, "Change is the only constant".
> 
> I had been with my dentist for over ten years. He is kind, reassuring and always tries to distract me with a one sided conversation (since my mouth is wide open). I am just one of those classic cases where Dad tried to remove my shaking tooth with his carpentry tools and I am shaken for life.


when my dentist talks to me, i type my answers on the phone .... lol


----------



## missbellamama

ksuromax said:


> when my dentist talks to me, i type my answers on the phone .... lol


Likewise with dentist heebie jeebies (sp)?
When my pal Cheryl cleans ..we chat sooooo much, a 1/2hr appointment turns into an hour ...and she's constantly having to use the suction' thingamajing'..
Then we go have nachos and a glass of wine!


----------



## Phiomega

At a cafe last night after a long day.... I like how the background gives a contrast to the luxury BV feel....


----------



## indiaink

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3709035
> 
> At a cafe last night after a long day.... I like how the background gives a contrast to the luxury BV feel....


That color ... no words.


----------



## Lara Madeleine

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3709035
> 
> At a cafe last night after a long day.... I like how the background gives a contrast to the luxury BV feel....


How do you like your bag?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

WOC for Scott Stapp concert.


----------



## V0N1B2

Bit of a snoozefest with my choices today, and apologies for the crappy picture quality. Trying to rock the high/low $$ concept.
Bag: BV Roma in Opera
Top: Missoni
Skirt: Old Navy lol
Shoes: Ferragamo


----------



## Phiomega

indiaink said:


> That color ... no words.



Well said.... china Red gets me everytime...



Lara Madeleine said:


> How do you like your bag?



I LOVE this bag [emoji4] --- perfect balance between formal and casual, the size is just right, the three compartments is perfect. I especially love the middle zipped compartment because I can put my phone and card case there for fast but safe reach. The strap drop is perfect and I can fold over the chain to make it a tote bag. So... really my kind of bag!


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> WOC for Scott Stapp concert



This WOC is work of art!


----------



## memo.alive

V0N1B2 said:


> Bit of a snoozefest with my choices today, and apologies for the crappy picture quality. Trying to rock the high/low $$ concept.
> Bag: BV Roma in Opera
> Top: Missoni
> Skirt: Old Navy lol
> Shoes: Ferragamo
> View attachment 3711062


That is a gorgeous color on your Roma, loving the top also.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

V0N1B2 said:


> Bit of a snoozefest with my choices today, and apologies for the crappy picture quality. Trying to rock the high/low $$ concept.
> Bag: BV Roma in Opera
> Top: Missoni
> Skirt: Old Navy lol
> Shoes: Ferragamo
> View attachment 3711062



Lovely ensemble


----------



## Phiomega

V0N1B2 said:


> Bit of a snoozefest with my choices today, and apologies for the crappy picture quality. Trying to rock the high/low $$ concept.
> Bag: BV Roma in Opera
> Top: Missoni
> Skirt: Old Navy lol
> Shoes: Ferragamo



Look at the slouch of the Roma.... so yummy! How long have you had it for? And such an elegant color too, works well with your missoni top!


----------



## V0N1B2

memo.alive said:


> That is a gorgeous color on your Roma, loving the top also.


Thank you  I've been admiring your pics in the Ferragamo and Fendi threads.


Buckeyemommy said:


> Lovely ensemble


Thank you, though I feel like a Shadow Cabat would've matched nicely as well   You know... in case you ever need someone to bagsit for you. 


Phiomega said:


> Look at the slouch of the Roma.... so yummy! How long have you had it for? And such an elegant color too, works well with your missoni top!


It's been a well-used bag, that's for sure.  I think I've had it for about 5-ish years or so? I always thought the Nappa Umbria bags had a really nice slouch to them, and as with all the others, the more you use them the better they become.  I don't have many coloured bags but I feel like most deeper shades of purple are almost neutrals.


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> Bit of a snoozefest with my choices today, and apologies for the crappy picture quality. Trying to rock the high/low $$ concept.
> Bag: BV Roma in Opera
> Top: Missoni
> Skirt: Old Navy lol
> Shoes: Ferragamo
> View attachment 3711062


Although Roma is not my preferred style, i like them in general for clean lines and chic vibes, but yours in Opera is absolutely outstanding and droolworthy!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3709035
> 
> At a cafe last night after a long day.... I like how the background gives a contrast to the luxury BV feel....


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Waiting for pedi. Have a great Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## V0N1B2

SS 2009 Copper Nappa Bag accompanied me to The Fairmont for (too many) drinks tonight. 
With Copper Metallic jeans and Stuart Weitzman wedges.
(Had a Missoni for Targé copper metallic cardigan thrown on to complete the Copper trifecta).


----------



## tenKrat

V0N1B2 said:


> SS 2009 Copper Nappa Bag accompanied me to The Fairmont for (too many) drinks tonight.
> With Copper Metallic jeans and Stuart Weitzman wedges.
> (Had a Missoni for Targé copper metallic cardigan thrown on to complete the Copper trifecta).
> View attachment 3712348



That bag!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

Canard cervo hobo and Barolo slipons


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> SS 2009 Copper Nappa Bag



Perfectly stylish. [emoji106]  I am beginning to suspect you are a professional stylist.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> I feel like most deeper shades of purple are almost neutrals.



Can't agree more! [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Waiting for pedi. Have a great Memorial Day weekend!



I am so tempted with the pacific/purple version, currently on sale... but I keep repeating to myself that I already have the disco.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Can't agree more! [emoji4]


+1!


----------



## V0N1B2

frenziedhandbag said:


> Perfectly stylish. [emoji106]  I am beginning to suspect you are a professional stylist.


 hahahaha   No, but I will admit that I have a weakness for Italian design/fashion, much to the dismay of my wallet.


----------



## LibJames

Hi! It's been a while since I posted - but I just had to share my new loafers/mules! Love them so much! Made better that I bought then right before the sale and they price adjusted for me. [emoji6]


----------



## Phiomega

Morning energizers: Red China BV + Vermillion Foulonne LC sleeve + hot Hazelnut Latte + hero breakfast wrap.... ready for the day!


----------



## indiaink

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3716179
> 
> Morning energizers: Red China BV + Vermillion Foulonne LC sleeve + hot Hazelnut Latte + hero breakfast wrap.... ready for the day!


You are making me want to get my Miss Scarlet out ... all these pretty reds!


----------



## V0N1B2

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3716179
> 
> Morning energizers: Red China BV + Vermillion Foulonne LC sleeve + hot Hazelnut Latte + hero breakfast wrap.... ready for the day!


Wow, your Bucky's is fancy. 
China Red is a great colour - one of the best reds they've done in a while. Tho @indiaink 's Scarlet is nice red too.


----------



## V0N1B2

My contribution of the day. Things are a bit dreary here weather-wise so I thought I would liven things up with my Dust Petille Calf Shopper and (surprise!) Gold Wedges.


----------



## Phiomega

indiaink said:


> You are making me want to get my Miss Scarlet out ... all these pretty reds!



Thanks! Please get it out!!! Your miss scarlet is really a great red!


----------



## Phiomega

V0N1B2 said:


> My contribution of the day. Things are a bit dreary here weather-wise so I thought I would liven things up with my Dust Petille Calf Shopper and (surprise!) Gold Wedges.



Definitely lighting things up with all those metallic! [emoji106]


----------



## indiaink

Phiomega said:


> Thanks! Please get it out!!! Your miss scarlet is really a great red!


Tomorrow


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> My contribution of the day. Things are a bit dreary here weather-wise so I thought I would liven things up with my Dust Petille Calf Shopper and (surprise!) Gold Wedges.
> View attachment 3716203
> 
> View attachment 3716207


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3716179
> 
> Morning energizers: Red China BV + Vermillion Foulonne LC sleeve + hot Hazelnut Latte + hero breakfast wrap.... ready for the day!


Lovely!!!


----------



## ksuromax

New Red cervo hobo with Ardoise slipons (they are so addictive, once you put them on, you don't want to look at any other shoes!!)


----------



## indiaink

Miss Scarlet, getting ready to take the dogs out!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Miss Scarlet, getting ready to take the dogs out!
> 
> View attachment 3716589


Squeezy hugs from her New  Red sistah


----------



## Phiomega

indiaink said:


> Miss Scarlet, getting ready to take the dogs out!



Hello scarlet beauty! Looks like the dogs are admiring her too!


----------



## Phiomega

Long weekend break set... a Neo LC as all purpose bag to be used during travel, vermillion LC Foulonne iPad sleeve with all the tech bits and pieces inside, and... my new pillow as the easy sling bag for going around at the destination!


----------



## Phiomega

My new pillow with distressed jeans under morning sun, on a weekend trip... it is perfect!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Long weekend break set.



Versatile pieces and you are all set for your weekend. That pillow is just gorgeous. Love the color contrast and embroidery on it.


----------



## Phiomega

Visiting a government office so want to dress professionally and a bit low key... so decided to take my Barolo Cervo messenger today! Completely fits the bill... stylishly low key!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Visiting a government office so want to dress professionally and a bit low key... so decided to take my Barolo Cervo messenger today! Completely fits the bill... stylishly low key!
> View attachment 3720891


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> Visiting a government office so want to dress professionally and a bit low key... so decided to take my Barolo Cervo messenger today! Completely fits the bill... stylishly low key!
> View attachment 3720891



Beautiful.......very classy and professional.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> stylishly low key!



You look effortlessly chic! [emoji106]


----------



## tenKrat

Cigar Bella sightseeing at Yellowstone National Park, Montana


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> Cigar Bella



What a lovely picture. Though I must admit, my eyes zoomed in onto Bella straight away. It is just so beautiful!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Hammered silver bracelet.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

And these!


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> And these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725239


Oh, my....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> And these



I like these!


----------



## Phiomega

tenKrat said:


> Cigar Bella sightseeing at Yellowstone National Park, Montana



What a lovely natural scene.... and cigar Bella fits right in!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Bracelet stack!


----------



## ksuromax

My beloved Sloane


----------



## Phiomega

Atlantic Bella matched my blue shoes... and I like how the Atlantic blue brighten my grey outfit of the day...


----------



## muchstuff

Heading out the door with Ms. Quetsche...yes, she's finally out of the closet!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Heading out the door with Ms. Quetsche...yes, she's finally out of the closet!
> View attachment 3729828


Yeeey!!!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Heading out the door with Ms. Quetsche...yes, she's finally out of the closet!
> View attachment 3729828


Hmmm I don't know....   It's not that I don't believe you, but I'm gonna need to see a pic in front of Wendel's or something, just to make sure.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Heading out the door with Ms. Quetsche...yes, she's finally out of the closet!



Hooray! She is a delight to use, isn't she?


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Hmmm I don't know....   It's not that I don't believe you, but I'm gonna need to see a pic in front of Wendel's or something, just to make sure.


How about one from Kits?  Heading back out there again tomorrow to help my daughter set up her apartment...I promise, she really did go to IKEA today ...she's not over the shock yet.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hooray! She is a delight to use, isn't she?


That she is!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> That she is!


Awesome! Let's take things slow from here. Next up, that gorgeous metallic cervo when you want to mix things up a bit, okay? [emoji6]


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Awesome! Let's take things slow from here. Next up, that gorgeous metallic cervo when you want to mix things up a bit, okay? [emoji6]


Gahhh, not until V0N is here to be my wing person...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Gahhh, not until V0N is here to be my wing person...


Enjoy Quetsche in the meantime then and we will all wait patiently to hear how you like the metallic. [emoji4]


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Enjoy Quetsche in the meantime then and we will all wait patiently to hear how you like the metallic. [emoji4]


I'll try to be brave and take her out soon!


----------



## ksuromax

Still carrying my beloved Sloane


----------



## diane278

My puddle of Peltro....


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> My puddle of Peltro riding shotgun.
> View attachment 3735499


Stunning....


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Stunning....


Thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> My puddle of Peltro....



I don't think I have ever seen such a puddly cabat... really lovely!


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> My puddle of Peltro....
> View attachment 3735499


You gotta post this in the Car Portraits thread... https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/car-portraits.205214/page-57 - this photo is one for the ages...


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> You gotta post this in the Car Portraits thread... https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/car-portraits.205214/page-57 - this photo is one for the ages...


----------



## tenKrat

Cigar Bella at Yale University in New Haven, Connecticut


----------



## V0N1B2

tenKrat said:


> Cigar Bella at Yale University in New Haven, Connecticut
> View attachment 3741616


Wow, you're really on a cross-country adventure, aren't you? 
Enjoy your travels


----------



## tenKrat

V0N1B2 said:


> Wow, you're really on a cross-country adventure, aren't you?
> Enjoy your travels


Oh, yes!  Nineteen days on the road. Seattle to New Haven. Having a blast. I read on here that there was a meetup in Minneapolis a few days ago. Thought that was cool because I was actually in town at that time. 

My Bella looks better and better every day on this trip.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> Cigar Bella at Yale University in New Haven, Connecticut



That architecture, [emoji7] and of course, lovely you and Bella. [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tenKrat said:


> My Bella looks better and better every day on this trip.



Can't agree more. It looks so smooshy now.


----------



## indiaink

tenKrat said:


> Oh, yes!  Nineteen days on the road. Seattle to New Haven. Having a blast. I read on here that there was a meetup in Minneapolis a few days ago. Thought that was cool because I was actually in town at that time.
> 
> My Bella looks better and better every day on this trip.


Yep would have been tres cool to have met you!


----------



## V0N1B2

My Tangerine Intrecciolusion Pouch saw a little bit of action today on the 6th hole. 
Life is good


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> My Tangerine Intrecciolusion Pouch saw a little bit of action today on the 6th hole.
> Life is good
> View attachment 3743116
> View attachment 3743117


I miss the North Shore...


----------



## ksuromax

Armatura Veneta and Antique Gold lanyard


----------



## pbkey

ksuromax said:


> Armatura Veneta and Antique Gold lanyard


You sure have a beautiful bv collection  do you have a bv family photo?


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> You sure have a beautiful bv collection  do you have a bv family photo?


Thanks  
It's hard to do, as it's continuously growing  
But they all are present in my "ksuromax collection" thread


----------



## tenKrat

frenziedhandbag said:


> That architecture, [emoji7] and of course, lovely you and Bella. [emoji7]


Thanks!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Armatura Veneta and Antique Gold lanyard



Armatura is a lovely metallic color.... seemed neutral and elegant, not too flashy... and went very well with antique gold! Feels like they deserve a Grecian temple at the background....


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Armatura is a lovely metallic color.... seemed neutral and elegant, not too flashy... and went very well with antique gold! Feels like they deserve a Grecian temple at the background....


thank you  
and she feels great, too


----------



## ksuromax

Baby Rosso is getting ready to become 'a big Mr to a lil Sister'


----------



## diane278

Barolo pillow sitting in a waiting room.



No action here.  Just a lot of waiting.....


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Bracelet stack today.


----------



## couturequeen

V0N1B2 said:


> My contribution of the day. Things are a bit dreary here weather-wise so I thought I would liven things up with my Dust Petille Calf Shopper and (surprise!) Gold Wedges.
> View attachment 3716203
> 
> View attachment 3716207



Great pairing. Also love that pop of color with your nails!


----------



## ksuromax

Lizzie bangle


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Lizzie bangle



I [emoji173]️this!!  Where did you find it?!?


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> I [emoji173]️this!!  Where did you find it?!?


My fave consignment Luxury Closet


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> I [emoji173]️this!!  Where did you find it?!?


P.S. i got it a good while ago, posted in the exotics thread


----------



## ksuromax

Large Veneta in Poussin


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Large Veneta in Poussin



Poussin is such a unique beautiful color.... [emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

Peltro Cabat in action! 
Supported by my silver gang and Fume sneakers


----------



## V0N1B2

ksuromax said:


> Peltro Cabat in action!
> Supported by my silver gang and Fume sneakers


Are you Russian?

PS: I like your Minuit au 24 Faubourg scarf. (Scarf twins)


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> Are you Russian?
> 
> PS: I like your Minuit au 24 Faubourg scarf. (Scarf twins)


No, I am a citizen of another post USSR republic, but i speak Russian natively  why?
Yay to be twins!!


----------



## V0N1B2

ksuromax said:


> No, I am a citizen of another post USSR republic, but i speak Russian natively  why?
> Yay to be twins!!


Your computer screen. 
I speak Croatian (tho I am not - long story), but I learned the Cyrillic Alphabet as well.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> Your computer screen.



Your amazing eye for detail. Now, where is that 'wholly impressed' emoticon?


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> Your computer screen.
> I speak Croatian (tho I am not - long story), but I learned the Cyrillic Alphabet as well.


you don't need to be Russian to speak the language 
yup, i noticed that when i posted the shot, but so what? i don't hide this 
i was born in USSR, when things fell apart i got Georgian passport, but it's the least blood that runs in my veins.
i am cosmopolitan, alien among locals and local among aliens, fluently speaking 3 languages and a bit of 2 others, christian who is living in a Muslim country and feeling well home


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Peltro Cabat in action!
> Supported by my silver gang and Fume sneakers


My eyes kept darting from one silver beauty to the other. I adore the looks of the whole gang. Amazing! [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Your amazing eye for detail. Now, where is that 'wholly impressed' emoticon?


that's why she is an amazing Authenticator and ID-er


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> My eyes kept darting from one silver beauty to the other. I adore the looks of the whole gang. Amazing! [emoji7]


 
thank you, my dear!


----------



## V0N1B2

ksuromax said:


> you don't need to be Russian to speak the language
> yup, i noticed that when i posted the shot, but so what? i don't hide this
> i was born in USSR, when things fell apart i got Georgian passport, but it's the least blood that runs in my veins.
> i am cosmopolitan, alien among locals and local among aliens, fluently speaking 3 languages and a bit of 2 others, christian who is living in a Muslim country and feeling well home


Oh, I know. I could have guessed the former Yugoslavia, Belarus, Ukraine... Russian was just the obvious (lazy) choice 
Actually, I looked at the screen because I thought you had TPF on there at first glance, since I've seen lots of pics here where people have posted pics of their bags with the TPF home page as a backdrop but then I noticed the word in the top left corner and was like... 
You shall now forever be known to me as my little Cheburashka.


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> Oh, I know. I could have guessed the former Yugoslavia, Belarus, Ukraine... Russian was just the obvious (lazy) choice
> Actually, I looked at the screen because I thought you had TPF on there at first glance, since I've seen lots of pics here where people have posted pics of their bags with the TPF home page as a backdrop but then I noticed the word in the top left corner and was like...
> You shall now forever be known to me as my little Cheburashka.


my home page is Oil, Brent live chart (you can still see some bits of words "LIVE", etc below that tab 
that's what i actually call my DH, i donno how well you know the whole story, but he traveled in a box of oranges, and ate them all during his long journey, when the box arrived, they only found a fat Cheburashka and no oranges in it. And my DH can eat tons of them....


----------



## minoxa33

ksuromax said:


> my home page is Oil, Brent live chart (you can still see some bits of words "LIVE", etc below that tab
> that's what i actually call my DH, i donno how well you know the whole story, but he traveled in a box of oranges, and ate them all during his long journey, when the box arrived, they only found a fat Cheburashka and no oranges in it. And my DH can eat tons of them....



So many interesting things popping up unexpectedly on tpf [emoji4] In January, I started to learn Russian - it is not easy at all [emoji28]


----------



## news2me

Gamarjoba!


----------



## ksuromax

news2me said:


> Gamarjoba!


Gagimarjos, genacvale!!


----------



## ksuromax

minoxa33 said:


> So many interesting things popping up unexpectedly on tpf [emoji4] In January, I started to learn Russian - it is not easy at all [emoji28]


yep, it's tough  especially writing.... 
any particular reason/need?


----------



## minoxa33

ksuromax said:


> yep, it's tough  especially writing....
> any particular reason/need?


With all there is to do at work and my post grad master program, I thought I would need a new foreign language... No, I have a quite a good reason: my DBF and all his family speak Russian and I did not want to be the only one left out...


----------



## ksuromax

minoxa33 said:


> With all there is to do at work and my post grad master program, I thought I would need a new foreign language... No, I have a quite a good reason: my DBF and all his family speak Russian and I did not want to be the only one left out...


Good luck in your challenge, should you need any help, let me know


----------



## mnl

Mini Olympia in st Lucia


----------



## ksuromax

Medium Peltro plus bracelet and 2 necklaces (and earrings)


----------



## ksuromax

Look, who is out to play today


----------



## pbkey

ksuromax said:


> Look, who is out to play today


I hope my bags look as great on me as they do on u


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> I hope my bags look as great on me as they do on u


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> Medium Peltro plus bracelet and 2 necklaces (and earrings)



Nice! I am impressed you wear scarves, when you live in sich a warm climate. I can't seem to manage here, even here in 20 C....


----------



## diane278

LouiseCPH said:


> Nice! I am impressed you wear scarves, when you live in sich a warm climate. I can't seem to manage here, even here in 20 C....



I'm like you. Even with everything being air conditioned, I only wear scarves in the winter.  I did have a wonderful summer awhile back when I was never hot...in fact, I was cold.  But it turned out that it was caused by a faulty thyroid. Now that I'm being treated, I'm back to my old heat intolerant self.


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Nice! I am impressed you wear scarves, when you live in sich a warm climate. I can't seem to manage here, even here in 20 C....


I am impressed with my own self as well. 
But being limited to boring black tops made me look for a splash of colour and i found it - in scarves, silk is quite wearable, as most of the time in am IN the building or my car, outside i am just taking it off and keep inside my bag


----------



## diane278

The glicine pillow picked up a few things at the grocery store this morning.  No coconut milk creamer in the fridge meant no coffee until they opened at 9 am.


----------



## missbellamama

diane278 said:


> The glicine pillow picked up a few things at the grocery store this morning.  No coconut milk creamer in the fridge meant no coffee until they opened at 9 am.
> View attachment 3765107


That green shopping cart needs a green pillow


----------



## diane278

missbellamama said:


> That green shopping cart needs a green pillow



I'm trying really hard not to add one but it could happen.....


----------



## missbellamama

diane278 said:


> I'm trying really hard not to add one but it could happen.....


I have faith in you ...is there one particular green that has caught your eye?


----------



## diane278

missbellamama said:


> I have faith in you ...is there one particular green that has caught your eye?


https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-cross-body-bag-turf-19661611/?tref=category
I keep hoping someone will grab it.


----------



## ksuromax

Small shoulder bag in Amarone
I added a chain to it to wear crossbody


----------



## V0N1B2

My Toffee Wallet in action earlier tonight at The Fairmont (where else?  )


----------



## missbellamama

V0N1B2 said:


> My Toffee Wallet in action earlier tonight at The Fairmont (where else?  )
> 
> View attachment 3772966


I love how you can utilize the large zip wallet as a small clutch, once I take my case off the phone (and switch to a smaller cell) mine can fit also.
That signature cocktail looks mighty fine too


----------



## V0N1B2

Sorry dolls, I've been off entertaining a friend from New York for the last four days. Hope I didn't miss anything exciting.
Stone Karung Tote and Nero Cervo Brick sitting patiently by the window of our hotel room.


----------



## ambn

Loving this tread!
Keep the pictures coming


----------



## V0N1B2

Stone Karung Tote and BV sunglasses entertaining the lovely people of Bellevue today.


----------



## ckrickett

Finally took my preloved little lady out for a brunch date! I already am planning on getting a few more. I need to head to the shops in Miami to see which Id like to add!


----------



## Phiomega

Camel Veneta... always surprised on how light it feels to carry this on the shoulder....


----------



## diane278

On my way to an appt with my Barolo pillow.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> On my way to an appt with my Barolo pillow.
> View attachment 3795519


So stylish!!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Camel Veneta... always surprised on how light it feels to carry this on the shoulder....
> View attachment 3791427


I actually quite like this new wide handle, it distributes the weight so well! Lovely, yummy caramel Camel


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> On my way to an appt with my Barolo pillow.



Barolo and grey! Such an elegant combo....


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> I actually quite like this new wide handle, it distributes the weight so well! Lovely, yummy caramel Camel



Yes me too. I was very surprised on how light the bag feels with this handle! I also like the look from the front when I wear this bag --- a line of vertical braid from shoulder to waist.... thank you --- a caramel camel indeed!


----------



## V0N1B2

Took a friend sightseeing yesterday. 
BV Sunnies in action.


----------



## missbellamama

V0N1B2 said:


> Took a friend sightseeing yesterday.
> BV Sunnies in action.
> View attachment 3801826


The skies have cleared ?
The view looks spectacular..


----------



## Lara Madeleine

Phiomega said:


> Camel Veneta... always surprised on how light it feels to carry this on the shoulder....
> View attachment 3791427


I am tempted to get the veneta in Moss or Nero.  Will the shoulder handle soften over time?


----------



## Phiomega

Lara Madeleine said:


> I am tempted to get the veneta in Moss or Nero.  Will the shoulder handle soften over time?



Ohhh Veneta in Moss!!! I love Moss!

Some other members here will know this better than me as they have owned Veneta for much longer. I only got this Veneta in March this year, and I used her about once a week consistently, but not more as I am still paranoid with the lighter tone. My handle still stands straight, however, it is really soft and wide on the inside.


----------



## Phiomega

Lara Madeleine said:


> I am tempted to get the veneta in Moss or Nero.  Will the shoulder handle soften over time?






Maybe this gives you a feel on how it slouches?


----------



## ksuromax

my 2 cents (own 1 with the same new handle) - it only looks puffed, but it's soft as only leather can be soft, it lies flat on the shoulder, 'hugging' it and moulding around, it's a very easy bag to carry - handle wise.


----------



## Lara Madeleine

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3803011
> 
> 
> Maybe this gives you a feel on how it slouches?


Thanks so much @Phiomega.  I am thinking of the Moss Veneta though it only comes in the medium size.  Somehow all the Moss bags Japan gets are small handbags...medium veneta, small parachute...


----------



## ksuromax

Decided to give it a try - wrapped the handles of Peltro
Handles are very clean, no signs of darkening at all, but i am wearing sun blocks all the time (hands are exposed a lot while driving) and i am worried if it will transfer and cause soiling, thus decided to use twillies. Do they look good on Cabat?? Yay? Or Nay?


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> Decided to give it a try - wrapped the handles of Peltro
> Handles are very clean, no signs of darkening at all, but i am wearing sun blocks all the time (hands are exposed a lot while driving) and i am worried if it will transfer and cause soiling, thus decided to use twillies. Do they look good on Cabat?? Yay? Or Nay?



I think you are detracting from the beauty of the Peltro Cabat
I understand you want to protect the handles but perhaps something smaller that just fits where you hold the cabat
The leather and color of Peltro cabat is so beautiful
You are one lucky lady to own one
One of the pretties leather treatments BV had ever done


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> I think you are detracting from the beauty of the Peltro Cabat
> I understand you want to protect the handles but perhaps something smaller that just fits where you hold the cabat
> The leather and color of Peltro cabat is so beautiful
> You are one lucky lady to own one
> One of the pretties leather treatments BV had ever done


+1.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Decided to give it a try - wrapped the handles of Peltro
> Handles are very clean, no signs of darkening at all, but i am wearing sun blocks all the time (hands are exposed a lot while driving) and i am worried if it will transfer and cause soiling, thus decided to use twillies. Do they look good on Cabat?? Yay? Or Nay?


Is there a smaller twilly where the ends don't obscure quite so much of the bag? I think it would look fine if it was a bit more delicate, it's such a gorgey bag...


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> I think you are detracting from the beauty of the Peltro Cabat
> I understand you want to protect the handles but perhaps something smaller that just fits where you hold the cabat
> The leather and color of Peltro cabat is so beautiful
> You are one lucky lady to own one
> One of the pretties leather treatments BV had ever done





muchstuff said:


> Is there a smaller twilly where the ends don't obscure quite so much of the bag? I think it would look fine if it was a bit more delicate, it's such a gorgey bag...


Thanks a lot, i wholeheartedly agree with you. 
I was going around it whole day yesterday, looking from different angles and in different light, eventually came up to a conclusion that they cheapen the look of my gorgeous Peltro. 
Undone. 
Much better without 'em. 
Thanks a lot again!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Thanks a lot, i wholeheartedly agree with you.
> I was going around it whole day yesterday, looking from different angles and in different light, eventually came up to a conclusion that they cheapen the look of my gorgeous Peltro.
> Undone.
> Much better without 'em.
> Thanks a lot again!


It's the usual thing my friend, our gorgeous bags are meant to be carried but we don't  want to hurt them


----------



## ksuromax

Peltro Cabat, Ardoise sneakers, silver cuff bracelet


----------



## pbkey

ksuromax said:


> Peltro Cabat, Ardoise sneakers, silver cuff bracelet


Looks like liquid silver


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Peltro Cabat, Ardoise sneakers, silver cuff bracelet


Seeing this inspires me to break out my Peltro today.


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Peltro Cabat, Ardoise sneakers, silver cuff bracelet



Going all out heavy metal....I even changed out my wallet. Peltro, silver & ardoise.


Oops. Meant to post this in what BV I'm carrying today....oh, well.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Going all out heavy metal....I even changed out my wallet. Peltro, silver & ardoise.
> View attachment 3808092
> 
> Oops. Meant to post this in what BV I'm carrying today....oh, well.


Yeah!!! Rock it!!!


----------



## ksuromax

My trusty buddy is keeping me company at this early hour (1 am here) waiting in Dubai airport for my kids and DH


----------



## missbellamama

Flowers for the hubs'...how very thoughtful and sooooo romantic


----------



## ksuromax

missbellamama said:


> Flowers for the hubs'...how very thoughtful and sooooo romantic


For my Daughter actually...


----------



## missbellamama

ksuromax said:


> For my Daughter actually...


Lovely gesture...


----------



## ksuromax

missbellamama said:


> Lovely gesture...


Thank you


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> For my Daughter actually...



So she receives beautiful flowers today and your beautiful collection of BV when she's older. Lucky girl!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> So she receives beautiful flowers today and your beautiful collection of BV when she's older. Lucky girl!


That's what i keep telling her!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> That's what i keep telling her!


My daughters will have to pry my bags out of my cold lifeless hands ...actually while they appreciate my collection it's not their style so I'm safe!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> My daughters will have to pry my bags out of my cold lifeless hands ...actually while they appreciate my collection it's not their style so I'm safe!


My DD is yet 9 y/o, i guess i still have about 7-8years ahead of safe and secure posession all for myself, and she is yet to develop her own style, taste and liking to decide if she will be after my bags, or building her own collection


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> My DD is yet 9 y/o, i guess i still have about 7-8years ahead of safe and secure posession all for myself, and she is yet to develop her own style, taste and liking to decide if she will be after my bags, or building her own collection


My twins are 22 and they may yet decide that either BV or Bal is to their taste. Right now it's contemporary designers for one and a fine disregard for designers labels for the other...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Peltro Cabat, Ardoise sneakers, silver cuff bracelet


I adore this cool metallic look! Gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I adore this cool metallic look! Gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Going all out heavy metal.



Goodness! Epic shot of your shining BV treasures!


----------



## V0N1B2

Thought I'd wear my BV wedges (I can't remember the season - Resort '10?) on my last day of my 40s.


----------



## missbellamama

V0N1B2 said:


> Thought I'd wear my BV wedges (I can't remember the season - Resort '10?) on my last day of my 40s.
> View attachment 3810986


 just a number....all the best V0N
The sandals are quite snappy ...as well!


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Thought I'd wear my BV wedges (I can't remember the season - Resort '10?) on my last day of my 40s.
> View attachment 3810986


Your fifties can be a lot of fun too


----------



## missbellamama

muchstuff said:


> Your fifties can be a lot of fun too


Agree with that one...


----------



## V0N1B2

Thanks dolls


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks dolls


However I'm exploring my sixties and the jury is still out ...


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> However I'm exploring my sixties and the jury is still out ...



Me too!


----------



## missbellamama

muchstuff said:


> However I'm exploring my sixties and the jury is still out ...


Newly minted into the same phase ...


----------



## diane278

missbellamama said:


> Newly minted into the same phase ...



I'll be here for awhile but I'm approaching the next phase....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> Thought I'd wear my BV wedges



Stunning shoes, just like their owner!


----------



## diane278

A little "nuvolato & mom" bonding time at Whole Foods. We went early to avoid the crowds that are there by now....


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> A little "nuvolato & mom" bonding time at Whole Foods. We went early to avoid the crowds that are there by now....
> View attachment 3811734


Gosh... how i love those thick and chubby strips!!! Must be heavenly to touch!


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> Thought I'd wear my BV wedges (I can't remember the season - Resort '10?) on my last day of my 40s.
> View attachment 3810986


Gorgeous trio!!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Gosh... how i love those thick and chubby strips!!! Must be heavenly to touch!



Most people look at the bag and think it's straw.  They only realize it's leather if they look closely. I really love that petite little thing. It actually will fit in a medium cabat.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

V0N1B2 said:


> Thought I'd wear my BV wedges (I can't remember the season - Resort '10?) on my last day of my 40s.
> View attachment 3810986



These are awesome. You wear them well.


----------



## ksuromax

Large Veneta in Toscana backed up by TOD's pumps


----------



## pbkey

ksuromax said:


> Large Veneta in Toscana backed up by TOD's pumps


Nice match! Are you wearing anklets or are those chains part of the pumps?


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> Nice match! Are you wearing anklets or are those chains part of the pumps?


anklets, 4 on each leg. 
my family members always know when i am near.


----------



## diane278

NLG pillow at Grandparents Day. (My faux son has provided 3 great faux grandchildren.)


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> NLG pillow at Grandparents Day. (My faux son has provided 3 great faux grandchildren.)



You gotta be the grandma with the nicest bag on that day! The envy of the moms!


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> You gotta be the grandma with the nicest bag on that day! The envy of the moms!



Thank you....for the most part, LV's are common here but BV's are rarely seen or recognized.....


----------



## ksuromax

Large Veneta in Krim from 2012, Ardoise sneakers


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Large Veneta in Krim from 2012, Ardoise sneakers


Perfect play of neutrals! [emoji813] [emoji813] [emoji813]


----------



## ksuromax

my lovely scarf is out for a spin today!


----------



## missbellamama

Vegas walk...waiting for Ms V0N..


----------



## frenziedhandbag

missbellamama said:


> Vegas walk...waiting for Ms V0N..


I like your shot of the pillow here, proving it works wonderfully as a fuss free casual bag.


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pillow and espadrilles


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow and espadrilles


Stunning shot! I like how you wear your scarves. Very Parisian-chic.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Stunning shot! I like how you wear your scarves. Very Parisian-chic.



merci bien, cherie


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow and espadrilles


Very nice! I like navy and silver together...


----------



## ksuromax

Memory Knot. Wedding anny night. Atlantis, the Palm.


----------



## V0N1B2

Riding the rails with the hobos last night. (well, because I'm fancy like that)
Dust Petille Calf Shopper


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Memory Knot. Wedding anny night. Atlantis, the Palm.


Happy Anniversary! Stunning choice for a special occasion.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Happy Anniversary! Stunning choice for a special occasion.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Memory Knot. Wedding anny night. Atlantis, the Palm.


Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Congrats and enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Memory Knot. Wedding anny night. Atlantis, the Palm.



Happy anniversary! How appropriate.... a Memory Knot for a wedding anniversary night, for the great memories!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Memory Knot. Wedding anny night. Atlantis, the Palm.



Gorgeous!  Happy anniversary.


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you dearly, Ladies 
@Phiomega 
@Buckeyemommy 
P.s. forgot to insert the quotes


----------



## V0N1B2

Biscotto Tejus Clutch in action the other night at The Wynn.



* I swear these are all funhouse mirrors, because


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Biscotto Tejus Clutch in action the other night at The Wynn.
> View attachment 3833109
> 
> 
> * I swear these are all funhouse mirrors, because


You look absolutely fab my friend!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

muchstuff said:


> You look absolutely fab my friend!



What she said!  [emoji173]️. Love the dress.


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> You look absolutely fab my friend!





Buckeyemommy said:


> What she said!  [emoji173]️. Love the dress.


Aww thanks dolls. You're too kind 
I expect to see both of you at the Second Annual Internstionsl Meetup of the BVette Club.


----------



## Phiomega

V0N1B2 said:


> Biscotto Tejus Clutch in action the other night at The Wynn.
> 
> * I swear these are all funhouse mirrors, because



You look gorgeous!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> * I swear these are all funhouse mirrors, because



Hello runway queen! You look every inch the fashionista! Gorgeous!


----------



## missbellamama

V0N1B2 said:


> Biscotto Tejus Clutch in action the other night at The Wynn.
> View attachment 3833109
> 
> 
> * I swear these are all funhouse mirrors, because


G
O
R
G
E
O
U
S


----------



## pbkey

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hello runway queen! You look every inch the fashionista! Gorgeous!


+1 seriously amazing


----------



## Erin DL Cruz

Bottega Tiina met her other friend Prada. It had been ages since their last meet up. So off they went to A restaurant to catch up over spiced pork, garlic rice, and lime sodas. It was actually a surprise for both not to hit a club. Prada thinks that both are in the Mid quarter life phase. "Certainly!" Bottega replies.#bagstories #friends


----------



## Erin DL Cruz

Bottega met her friend Balenciaga for a night out one Friday. They decided to drink wine at Barcino. Interestingly, both would find themselves dancing to disco songs at Nectar. "It must be the bottles," explained Balenciaga. #bagstories #friends


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> Biscotto Tejus Clutch in action the other night at The Wynn.
> View attachment 3833109
> 
> 
> * I swear these are all funhouse mirrors, because


You look fabulous!!!


----------



## Nibb

On the beach today.


----------



## V0N1B2

Erin DL Cruz said:


> Bottega Tiina met her other friend Prada. It had been ages since their last meet up. So off they went to A restaurant to catch up over spiced pork, garlic rice, and lime sodas. It was actually a surprise for both not to hit a club. Prada thinks that both are in the Mid quarter life phase. "Certainly!" Bottega replies.#bagstories #friends





Erin DL Cruz said:


> Bottega met her friend Balenciaga for a night out one Friday. They decided to drink wine at Barcino. Interestingly, both would find themselves dancing to disco songs at Nectar. "It must be the bottles," explained Balenciaga. #bagstories #friends


I love the Tiina bag!! 


Nibb said:


> On the beach today.


Is that Tangerine? It looks yummy.


----------



## Nibb

V0N1B2 said:


> I love the Tiina bag!!
> 
> Is that Tangerine? It looks yummy. [/QUOTE
> Thanks so much!
> I think it's Fire Opal, but I'm not sure. It's such a fun bag.


----------



## muchstuff

delete


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> On the beach today.


Gorgeous colour!


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> On the beach today.


What a fab colour!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo hobo in Peacock


----------



## pbkey

ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo in Peacock


Beautiful match of shawl and bag


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> Beautiful match of shawl and bag


thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo in Peacock


The colors of that shawl goes so wonderfully with Peacock. A treat for our eyes. [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> The colors of that shawl goes so wonderfully with Peacock. A treat for our eyes. [emoji7]


Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo in Peacock


Gorgeous combo!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Gorgeous combo!


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo Loop in Nero + 2 Knot bracelets + silver/leather cuff + shawl Tropical Wave + Ardoise sneakers
(Usual earrings and necklaces)
Adding one more shot - side view, for ref, my Loop is original/Large size


----------



## CoastalCouture

ksuromax said:


> Cervo Loop in Nero + 2 Knot bracelets + silver/leather cuff + shawl Tropical Wave + Ardoise sneakers
> (Usual earrings and necklaces)
> Adding one more shot - side view, for ref, my Loop is original/Large size



I like this look. Casual ease and pulled together.


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Cervo Loop in Nero + 2 Knot bracelets + silver/leather cuff + shawl Tropical Wave + Ardoise sneakers
> (Usual earrings and necklaces)
> Adding one more shot - side view, for ref, my Loop is original/Large size



My new shopping list since I see this:
-- black/white striped t-shirt
-- braided leather (preferably BV) purple bracelet
-- purple scarf (note to self: not BV yet because you never wear scarf)
-- Gray/silver sneakers
(I.e. Everything you wear!)

Yay to bag twins!


----------



## sngsk

Emerald knot accompanying me to a wedding.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

sngsk said:


> Emerald knot accompanying me to a wedding.
> 
> View attachment 3837124



You look lovely!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> My new shopping list since I see this:
> -- black/white striped t-shirt
> -- braided leather (preferably BV) purple bracelet
> -- purple scarf (note to self: not BV yet because you never wear scarf)
> -- Gray/silver sneakers
> (I.e. Everything you wear!)
> 
> Yay to bag twins!


  is yours a large one? I thought, you got a medium...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> Emerald knot accompanying me to a wedding.



Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Emerald knot accompanying me to a wedding.
> 
> View attachment 3837124


Gorgeous dress (or costume?) and very nice touch of emerald


----------



## Factsoflifeblair

ksuromax said:


> Cervo Loop in Nero + 2 Knot bracelets + silver/leather cuff + shawl Tropical Wave + Ardoise sneakers
> (Usual earrings and necklaces)
> Adding one more shot - side view, for ref, my Loop is original/Large size


Truly an impressive collection of BV in one outfit! I'm inspired


----------



## ksuromax

Factsoflifeblair said:


> Truly an impressive collection of BV in one outfit! I'm inspired


Thank you


----------



## Factsoflifeblair

ksuromax said:


> Cervo hobo in Peacock


Oh my goodness, two incredible BV outfits. Stop already  !!!


----------



## ksuromax

Factsoflifeblair said:


> Oh my goodness, two incredible BV outfits. Stop already  !!!


----------



## sngsk

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous dress (or costume?) and very nice touch of emerald


Thank u! It's a traditional dress called a sarong kebaya worn mostly by peranakan (a term for people of mixed Chinese and Malay/Indonesian heritage) women in Malaysia and Singapore. [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Thank u! It's a traditional dress called a sarong kebaya worn mostly by peranakan (a term for people of mixed Chinese and Malay/Indonesian heritage) women in Malaysia and Singapore. [emoji4]


Looks great on you!!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> is yours a large one? I thought, you got a medium...



I got a medium... mod shot from today --- with my weekend uniform --- t-shirt and shredded jeans, with sneakers...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> I got a medium... mod shot from today --- with my weekend uniform --- t-shirt and shredded jeans, with sneakers...
> 
> View attachment 3839107


Yeah, i remember that, looks good on you! Suits your frame  
My is Large, and is waiting for a twin to join her soon.... ooops!


----------



## pbkey

Phiomega said:


> I got a medium... mod shot from today --- with my weekend uniform --- t-shirt and shredded jeans, with sneakers...
> 
> View attachment 3839107


The medium cervo loop looks really great on you


----------



## Phiomega

sngsk said:


> Emerald knot accompanying me to a wedding.



Really lovely with Kebaya! I also like how you mix the jewel tones here...


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Yeah, i remember that, looks good on you! Suits your frame
> My is Large, and is waiting for a twin to join her soon.... ooops!



A twin??? Will be waiting for a reveal soon!



pbkey said:


> The medium cervo loop looks really great on you



Thank you! Enjoying it very much!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> A twin??? Will be waiting for a reveal soon!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> waiting for a twin to join her soon



Can't wait to see the new in! 



Phiomega said:


> I got a medium.]



The perfect weekend look! [emoji173]


----------



## sngsk

Phiomega said:


> I got a medium... mod shot from today --- with my weekend uniform --- t-shirt and shredded jeans, with sneakers...
> 
> View attachment 3839107


Love how it goes from office to weekend casual with such ease. Love love love it. [emoji173]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Celebrating mid autumn festival with Monalisa medium campana.


----------



## sngsk

Oro bruciato knot out for a champagne brunch. Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Oro bruciato knot out for a champagne brunch. Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3839907


Such a gorgeous and special piece!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> Oro bruciato knot out for a champagne brunch



As gorgeous as champagne! Wonderful weekend to you too!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Celebrating mid autumn festival with Monalisa medium campana.



Beautiful pics... and what an appropriate shade for autumn festival! You make me miss my Campana!


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> As gorgeous as champagne! Wonderful weekend to you too!



Well said... gorgeous champagne shade!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Beautiful pics... and what an appropriate shade for autumn festival! You make me miss my Campana!


Thank you. I deliberately waited for the lights to change to purple so that I can match them with MonaLisa. Time for Miss Atlantic Campana soon? If my elephant brain recalls right, I think she is your second BV bag. [emoji1]


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you. I deliberately waited for the lights to change to purple so that I can match them with MonaLisa. Time for Miss Atlantic Campana soon? If my elephant brain recalls right, I think she is your second BV bag. [emoji1]



You do have an elephant brain! Yes she is my second BV... I shall get it out next weekend -- unfortunately can no longer use her for workdays as I use my iPad Pro as means to take note (nowadays I often left my laptop in the car)... you got me nostalgic about my Campana, which now has become very smooshy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> elephant brain! you got me nostalgic about my Campana, which now has become very smooshy!



DH labeled me that as I tend to remember the small details which he felt occupies unwarranted brain space... if such a thing exists. LOL!

A pity that it cannot be your workbag but it makes for a gorgeous weekend bag. Atlantic Bella can serve in Campana's place as workbag instead!


----------



## indiaink

At MSP on my way to SEA


----------



## pbkey

indiaink said:


> At MSP on my way to SEA
> 
> View attachment 3842095


Can't tell that this is a refurbished cabat - amazing job


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> At MSP on my way to SEA
> 
> View attachment 3842095



Is that taken in the bathroom stall?  Too funny!


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> At MSP on my way to SEA
> 
> View attachment 3842095



What is that extra piece of leather on the front of your cabat? 
You took pics in the bathroom? 
If I were in a public bathroom and someone started taking pics 
1. I would assume the were nuts
2. I would run out of the bathroom before they took a pic of me
Enjoy your trip


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> Is that taken in the bathroom stall?  Too funny!





septembersiren said:


> What is that extra piece of leather on the front of your cabat?
> You took pics in the bathroom?
> If I were in a public bathroom and someone started taking pics
> 1. I would assume the were nuts
> 2. I would run out of the bathroom before they took a pic of me
> Enjoy your trip


Yes, easiest place to do it, nowhere to sit otherwise. And I wasn’t on the stool. LOL.

The extra piece of leather is a magnet.


----------



## septembersiren

Do you feel that putting a magnetic closure on ruined the integrity of the design
That is why the most BV will do to a cabat is put ties on it
Tomas Maier feels his design is perfect and won’t change things


----------



## septembersiren

My Veneta is traveling also 
It had to go potty lol
It was jealous of India’s cabat in the bathroom lol


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 3842592
> 
> 
> My Veneta is traveling also
> It had to go potty lol
> It was jealous of India’s cabat in the bathroom lol


 
Jet lagged? Just asking cause it looks a bit blurry eyed......


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Jet lagged? Just asking cause it looks a bit blurry eyed......



Just a goofy owner


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> At MSP on my way to SEA
> 
> View attachment 3842095



Hope you’ll be posting photos of your adventures in Seattle......


----------



## peterparkerss

I don't know about this


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 3842592
> 
> 
> My Veneta is traveling also
> It had to go potty lol
> It was jealous of India’s cabat in the bathroom lol


Hope this makes you feel better.

The magnetic closure is not permanently attached, but done in such a way that it’s easily removable. Tom’s original idea was a shopping bag - I wanted a bag with some security. I figure it’s my bag and I can do what I like with it, yes?


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> Hope you’ll be posting photos of your adventures in Seattle......


Probably not, it’s a work trip of short duration, no vacation.


----------



## ksuromax

Lol Ladies, "in action" now is getting a new level of meaning...


----------



## ksuromax

Any BV counts, right?
Today 'in action' are: Ardoise sneakers and shawl, and my regular silver pieces


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> Any BV counts, right?
> Today 'in action' are: Ardoise sneakers and shawl, and my regular silver pieces



Love love love your scarf
Gorgeous color


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> Hope this makes you feel better.
> 
> The magnetic closure is not permanently attached, but done in such a way that it’s easily removable. Tom’s original idea was a shopping bag - I wanted a bag with some security. I figure it’s my bag and I can do what I like with it, yes?



In my years of working for BV I have seen lots of cabat with different ways added to secure it
What we used to suggest is buy 2 knot bracelets and put them on the handles for closure
It works great
Good luck with your business trip


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Love love love your scarf
> Gorgeous color


thank you kindly


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> Probably not, it’s a work trip of short duration, no vacation.


Oh...when I saw your cabat and suitcase, I immediately pictured a BV adventure and a trip to the new BV store.


----------



## missbellamama

indiaink said:


> Probably not, it’s a work trip of short duration, no vacation.


enjoy SEA...indiaink


----------



## jburgh

septembersiren said:


> In my years of working for BV I have seen lots of cabat with different ways added to secure it
> What we used to suggest is buy 2 knot bracelets and put them on the handles for closure
> It works great
> Good luck with your business trip



I've actually seen this bag in person. The way the magnet was added is ingenious, and easily converted back.


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> Oh...when I saw your cabat and suitcase, I immediately pictured a BV adventure and a trip to the new BV store.


I wish!


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> I wish!


 If you can, sneak over there!  I’d love to see what it looks like.


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> If you can, sneak over there!  I’d love to see what it looks like.


Jburgh is also working and we just don’t have time, I’m afraid. I fly back Friday night. -but- there will be other opportunities!


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> Jburgh is also working and we just don’t have time, I’m afraid. I fly back Friday night. -but- there will be other opportunities!


Oh, well.....next time.


----------



## pbkey

Work bag siblings and colleagues


----------



## diane278

Fraternal twins.  Both cervo but different styles....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> Work bag siblings and colleagues



The perfect pair. Cervo looks absolutely elegant in black. [emoji7]


----------



## Phiomega

pbkey said:


> Work bag siblings and colleagues



Lovely Nero cervo beauty queens! Can feel the softness even when I am only looking at the picture...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Vesuvio shoes. So comfy now after sending them to the cobbler for a few days of stretching.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Vesuvio shoes. So comfy now after sending them to the cobbler for a few days of stretching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845811



Very cute shoes!!!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Vesuvio shoes. So comfy now after sending them to the cobbler for a few days of stretching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845811



Love these!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Very cute shoes!!!!


Thank you! My son whom is not used to seeing bright colors on me commented that I should wear them often. 


Buckeyemommy said:


> Love these!


It's hard not to like Vesuvio. It's such a cheerful color. [emoji7]


----------



## septembersiren

.   

Thought I would wear my in between the finger ring for dinner


----------



## ksuromax

Mama Peltro and baby Peltro
Many thanks to my Fairy Godmother @diane278 !


----------



## V_vee

ksuromax said:


> Mama Peltro and baby Peltro
> Many thanks to my Fairy Godmother Diane!


Its gorgeous!!


----------



## peterparkerss

This awesome


----------



## sngsk

ksuromax said:


> Mama Peltro and baby Peltro
> Many thanks to my Fairy Godmother @diane278 !


We are bag twins (sort of)!

Mini peltro cabat accompanying me in the office today. [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

little twinnie! 
Mine is medium and she is, too, sitting on my desk


----------



## frenziedhandbag

septembersiren said:


> Thought I would wear my in between the finger ring for dinner



I like the intrecciato details on this. No logos and yet so distinctively BV. [emoji7]


----------



## Phiomega

Back with Nero cervo loop.... don't know why but I feel like 'I am home' with this bag, she gives me this comfortable feeling in spite of crazy day...


I tried using her with bright red top and all black accessories, including my newfound LC Le Pliage Cuir Etoiles iPad case.... loving how it looks!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Back with Nero cervo loop.... don't know why but I feel like 'I am home' with this bag, she gives me this comfortable feeling in spite of crazy day...
> View attachment 3849182
> 
> I tried using her with bright red top and all black accessories, including my newfound LC Le Pliage Cuir Etoiles iPad case.... loving how it looks!


We're loving it, too! Looks great!


----------



## ksuromax

When you have a craving for sweets, cervo Mallow can perfectly satisfy it! 
(Scarf and belt are BV, too)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> When you have a craving for sweets, cervo Mallow can perfectly satisfy it!
> (Scarf and belt are BV, too)


Oh mama mia! This is such a sweet outfit pairing that I want to eat a strawberry shortcake [emoji513] right away and trust me, I do not even have a sweet tooth. [emoji307]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh mama mia! This is such a sweet outfit pairing that I want to eat a strawberry shortcake [emoji513] right away and trust me, I do not even have a sweet tooth. [emoji307]


 and follow it up by a strawberry milk-shake


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> and follow it up by a strawberry milk-shake


Woooh... Sweetness overload. [emoji526] [emoji39]


----------



## pbkey

ksuromax said:


> When you have a craving for sweets, cervo Mallow can perfectly satisfy it!
> (Scarf and belt are BV, too)


Very sweet coat! where is it from?


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> Very sweet coat! where is it from?


It's not a coat, it's a long shirt. MATALAN


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> When you have a craving for sweets, cervo Mallow can perfectly satisfy it!
> (Scarf and belt are BV, too)



Vanilla cupcake with strawberry rose frosting will be perfect with the outfit!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Vanilla cupcake with strawberry rose frosting will be perfect with the outfit!


Lol


----------



## diane278

BV espadrilles helping me walk off a few lbs.  At my current rate, I predict that I’ll reach my goal in 2 years, 5 months and 14 days.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> BV espadrilles helping me walk off a few lbs.  At my current rate, I predict that I’ll reach my goal in 2 years, 5 months and 14 days.
> View attachment 3853360


They look super comfy and very smart!


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> They look super comfy and very smart!


 They’re like wearing slippers


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> They’re like wearing slippers


+1!


----------



## ksuromax

wondering how long it would take if we had to walk towards each other, if we had a solid land between us?... 
Sneakers in Fume


----------



## Phiomega

I really love how Moss works with my outfit of the day --- not sure what color is my top, but it looks very nice with black striped pants and Moss! Added a neutral statement necklace as accent...


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> wondering how long it would take if we had to walk towards each other, if we had a solid land between us?...
> Sneakers in Fume



I got to thinking, so I just googled the distance from California to Dubai. 8,135 miles. If we each walked 12 miles a day, we’d cover a total of 24 miles a day. I think we’d meet in about 338 days. Probably somewhere in the Atlantic Ocean. Better check my math before we plan any routes. 
Walking is my favorite exercise but I’m pretty sure we’d both wear out every pair of sneakers and espadrilles we owned.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I got to thinking, so I just googled the distance from California to Dubai. 8,135 miles. If we each walked 12 miles a day, we’d cover a total of 24 miles a day. I think we’d meet in about 338 days. Probably somewhere in the Atlantic Ocean. Better check my math before we plan any routes.
> Walking is my favorite exercise but I’m pretty sure we’d both wear out every pair of sneakers and espadrilles we owned.


Lol  if only we had solid land between us, we could have made a good challenge!! And it would take less than a year! If we don't stop by on our way at BV stores for shopping...


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> Lol  if only we had solid land between us, we could have made a good challenge!! And it would take less than a year! If we don't stop by on our way at BV stores for shopping...



I’m on the East Coast USA
I suck at Math and geography 
Am I closer or farther away
[emoji23] I am also lazy and don’t want to walk far


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> I’m on the East Coast USA
> I suck at Math and geography
> Am I closer or farther away
> [emoji23] I am also lazy and don’t want to walk far


 
You’d be on my way to Dubai. I can stop off and pick you up....


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Lol  if only we had solid land between us, we could have made a good challenge!! And it would take less than a year! If we don't stop by on our way at BV stores for shopping...



I found a route but I couldn’t figure out how many stores are along te way.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> You’d be on my way to Dubai. I can stop off and pick you up....
> View attachment 3854326


So no one wants to detour to Vancouver?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> So no one wants to detour to Vancouver?


Ahahaha!!.... you are welcome to join us!!!


----------



## diane278

It’ll be a very long meetup. I’m getting slower as I age....


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> It’ll be a very long meetup. I’m getting slower as I age....


Right there with ya!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> So no one wants to detour to Vancouver?


Me! but it will take me 7964.93 miles to get there though. That makes it 119460 mins at 15 mins/mile or 83 days. Nope, Google did not factor in sleep, meals nor terrain conditions.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Me! but it will take me 7964.93 miles to get there though. That makes it 119460 mins at 15 mins/mile or 83 days. Nope, Google did not factor in sleep, meals nor terrain conditions.


I've always sucked at math


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> I've always sucked at math


Same here. Failed the subject yearly.


----------



## diane278

My feeling is that if I can’t figure it out with a calculator or find the answer online, then I can skip it altogether.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> My feeling is that if I can’t figure it out with a calculator or find the answer online, then I can skip it altogether.


Skipping it sounds totally fun and doable. [emoji16]  I am sure I will no longer be able to coach my son with Math in another one or two years. There are already some questions now that I need to google for solutions.


----------



## ksuromax

i have always been good at math, how the heck i am so bad at counting?? bags, in particular
how did i come to this number without even noticing???


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> bags, in particular
> how did i come to this number without even noticing???



[emoji2] Every bag lover's trait...and I mean it in a good way.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji2] Every bag lover's trait...and I mean it in a good way.


what i keep telling myself, and to my DH as an excuse, as long as i remember them all, and know where each is placed, it's ok to have these many


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> it's ok to have these many



I think it is not an excuse but a legit reason. If you remember them and will wear them, it is perfectly okay to have a healthy collection. Just curious, are the bags in their respective dustbags? If so, do you have some sort of placement system? Like size or color? How do you know where something is and find it quickly? I apologise for being nosey, just always intrigued with how ladies store or "file" their bags.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I think it is not an excuse but a legit reason. If you remember them and will wear them, it is perfectly okay to have a healthy collection. Just curious, are the bags in their respective dustbags? If so, do you have some sort of placement system? Like size or color? How do you know where something is and find it quickly? I apologise for being nosey, just always intrigued with how ladies store or "file" their bags.


yes, every each is in the dustbag, not all 100% have their original ones, tho.... 
i mainly use the 'touch-and-tell' tactics, whenever i can define it by the hardware, shape or size (e.g. with other bags), if not, then (e.g. my cervo hobos) i leave the dustbag slightly loose and can always take a look at who is inside without even taking the bag out of the closet. 
Armatura medium Veneta has a dark brown dustbag, Carmino medium has usual brown one, so it's easy, in large Venetas it's even easier, new Veneta (Toscana) has a puffy shape and i can find her without looking at all, Krim and Poussin have different dustbags, Cabats are nested in each other and handles of both are peeking out from their dustbags, Pillows (Silver and Vesuvio) are also nested inside a relevant Cabat, Silver in Peltro, Vesuvio in Rosso... 
i am a nerd, and i will never change ....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> i am a nerd, and i will never change ....



Nerd? Where is she? I see a well organised individual whom knows her collection very well. [emoji106] [emoji122] [emoji122]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Nerd? Where is she? I see a well organised individual whom knows her collection very well. [emoji106] [emoji122] [emoji122]


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> I think it is not an excuse but a legit reason. If you remember them and will wear them, it is perfectly okay to have a healthy collection. Just curious, are the bags in their respective dustbags? If so, do you have some sort of placement system? Like size or color? How do you know where something is and find it quickly? I apologise for being nosey, just always intrigued with how ladies store or "file" their bags.



I, too, am into bag storage.  Actually, I’m into all kinds of storage.  Most people I know use the dust bags for storage. I have to have my bags on open shelves in my closet where I can see them. If they’re in bags I forget about them.


----------



## muchstuff

I have my bags in bins, two to a bin, in their dustbags, on shelves in my closet.. I have a piece of notepaper in the front of each bin saying what's in it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> If they’re in bags I forget about them.



I remember the thread you started about bag storage. I like browsing all sorts of storage ideas on pinterest too. I need to "see" my bags as well and have quick access to them, if not I do not seem to use them as much. The leather ones need to be in their dustbags though, otherwise they dry so quickly in my country's weather. All else, I use a fabric bag hanger and a coat hanger over them.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> I have a piece of notepaper in the front of each bin saying what's in it.



Great tip!


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> I remember the thread you started about bag storage. I like browsing all sorts of storage ideas on pinterest too. I need to "see" my bags as well and have quick access to them, if not I do not seem to use them as much. The leather ones need to be in their dustbags though, otherwise they dry so quickly in my country's weather. All else, I use a fabric bag hanger and a coat hanger over them.



I’ve always loved organizing....and seeing how others organize their things....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> I’ve always loved organizing....and seeing how others organize their things....


Me too. We had been contemplating moving. I am not looking forward to the hassle of moving but if it really happens, I will like a dedicated space with open shelves for my bags.


----------



## pbkey

frenziedhandbag said:


> I remember the thread you started about bag storage. I like browsing all sorts of storage ideas on pinterest too. I need to "see" my bags as well and have quick access to them, if not I do not seem to use them as much. The leather ones need to be in their dustbags though, otherwise they dry so quickly in my country's weather. All else, I use a fabric bag hanger and a coat hanger over them.


Interestingly, I was advised by second hand bag shops/SAs (not just BV) not to keep in dust bag due to our high humidity level - the bag is more likely to get mouldy. So, I don't keep mine in dust bags though I do keep them in a storage container that has permeable cover.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> Interestingly, I was advised by second hand bag shops/SAs (not just BV) not to keep in dust bag due to our high humidity level - the bag is more likely to get mouldy. So, I don't keep mine in dust bags though I do keep them in a storage container that has permeable cover.


Thank you for sharing. [emoji4] So far, no issues with BV though I try to rotate each bag for a week before retiring it to its dustbag and I have dehumidifiers and satchets on the shelves they are on. The dryness happened with one lambskin bag of another brand. Could be just that bag which required more moisture. May I know which storage containers do you use? Muji?


----------



## pbkey

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you for sharing. [emoji4] So far, no issues with BV though I try to rotate each bag for a week before retiring it to its dustbag and I have dehumidifiers and satchets on the shelves they are on. The dryness happened with one lambskin bag of another brand. Could be just that bag which required more moisture. May I know which storage containers do you use? Muji?


I use an IKEA one (in kids section) that was only produced for a very short period of time. I wanted to buy more for my growing bv collection but alas they no longer sell it. Perhaps this is a hint to me to stop buying 

I had the misfortune to have mould grow on non-bv wallets and bags that I kept in dust bag. I was later advised by SA not to keep them in dust bag so my bags now stay outside of their dust bags. How do you tell that your bags are dry?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> IKEA. Perhaps this is a hint to me to stop buying.
> 
> I was later advised by SA not to keep them in dust bag so my bags now stay outside of their dust bags. How do you tell that your bags are dry?



I think I might know which container you are referring to. My restriction is the number of shelves in my closet. Five. I take it as the "quota" for my bags and adopt a one in-one out policy. 

For that particular lambskin bag, I found certain parts of it felt dry to the touch. After two rounds of moisturisation, the leather became supple again. To test, I left it outside and it became dry again. I moisturised again before storing it back into its dustbag and back into closet. Just took it out and it felt okay.

I had not experienced mold yet but severe hardware tarnishing and dry leather were consistent with certain brands for me. I was also asked to use these bags frequently and store them in the open without their dustbags.


----------



## pbkey

frenziedhandbag said:


> I think I might know which container you are referring to. My restriction is the number of shelves in my closet. Five. I take it as the "quota" for my bags and adopt a one in-one out policy.
> 
> For that particular lambskin bag, I found certain parts of it felt dry to the touch. After two rounds of moisturisation, the leather became supple again. To test, I left it outside and it became dry again. I moisturised again before storing it back into its dustbag and back into closet. Just took it out and it felt okay.
> 
> I had not experienced mold yet but severe hardware tarnishing and dry leather were consistent with certain brands for me. I was also asked to use these bags frequently and store them in the open without their dustbags.


Thanks for sharing  I am going to check my bags for dryness.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> I am going to check my bags for dryness.



I was recommended Loving My Bags (delicate line) products by a PFer. http://www.lovinmybags.co/for-chanel-lamb/
I use it for non BV leather bags.


----------



## pbkey

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was recommended Loving My Bags (delicate line) products by a PFer. http://www.lovinmybags.co/for-chanel-lamb/
> I use it for non BV leather bags.


How about your bv bags? I have been pretty lazy in that aspect (relying only on sending to bv for conditioning).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> How about your bv bags? I have been pretty lazy in that aspect (relying only on sending to bv for conditioning).


All SAs advised not to put anything on it so I had been too afraid to apply anything to them. A friend did send her BV bags to Colorwash for cleaning (mold), conditioning and HD coating. Quite good results, I heard.


----------



## pbkey

frenziedhandbag said:


> All SAs advised not to put anything on it so I had been too afraid to apply anything to them. A friend did send her BV bags to Colorwash for cleaning (mold), conditioning and HD coating. Quite good results, I heard.


Thanks for your reply - I am too chicken to send it to third party (read some horror stories online)


----------



## ksuromax

My shiny baby is having a lot of action today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> I am too chicken to send it to third party (read some horror stories online)



Horror stories? [emoji33]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> My shiny baby is having a lot of action today


Pretty baby! [emoji106]


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> My shiny baby is having a lot of action today



Perhaps it’s time for a metallic family photo?


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Perhaps it’s time for a metallic family photo?


Probably....


----------



## pbkey

Cuddling cervo bags


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> Cuddling cervo bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857993


----------



## pbkey

A closeup of PO - almost like art


----------



## diane278

pbkey said:


> View attachment 3858354
> 
> A closeup of PO - almost like art


 That IS art!


----------



## CoastalCouture

pbkey said:


> Cuddling cervo bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857993



They look so happy in your POANG chair! [emoji846]


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> That IS art!


+1


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> That IS art!



+2


----------



## pbkey

CoastalCouture said:


> They look so happy in your POANG chair! [emoji846]


Yah they are - my dh always asked why my bv bags get precedence in the poang chair


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mousse said:


> +2


+3


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> my dh always asked why my bv bags get precedence in the poang chair



Cos all comfy things hang out together, perhaps? [emoji6]


----------



## diane278

pbkey said:


> Yah they are - my dh always asked why my bv bags get precedence in the poang chair



Because art must be well cared for.


----------



## shopaholicious

Double zip wallet in action as a clutch.


----------



## pbkey

shopaholicious said:


> Double zip wallet in action as a clutch.


What pink is this? Very sweet and pretty


----------



## shopaholicious

pbkey said:


> What pink is this? Very sweet and pretty



Antique pink from 2010


----------



## ksuromax

Loop in Barolo and espadrilles in Brighton


----------



## pbkey

ksuromax said:


> Loop in Barolo and espadrilles in Brighton


Hmm Barolo seem really dark here - is it true to life?


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> Hmm Barolo seem really dark here - is it true to life?


not really, i was standing in the shade, it looks much more like beetroot irl


----------



## ksuromax

Be it dress, or denim, the Loop is well on theme!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Be it dress, or denim, the Loop is well on theme!



You made me miss my loop! Really lovely with the white dress!


----------



## ksuromax

Attended our first Halloween party (one more to come) and feeling the spirit today... accented my Barolo Loop with a few skulls today  and wearing new espadrilles in Brighton as well...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Barolo Loop.



I like skulls and adore McQueen's scarves. They accent any outfit. Lovely pairing with Barolo. [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like skulls and adore McQueen's scarves. They accent any outfit. Lovely pairing with Barolo. [emoji7]


do you like them in colours? as i am a 'strictly black' fan  
i can't even say say what accents what better, Barolo the skulls, or the skulls Barolo  
it's a rare case when 2 equally powerful things work well together and not overload each other


----------



## ksuromax

Brighton espadrilles today


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Brighton espadrilles today


Any chance you can post a photo (taken by someone else) that shows how you take a selfie?  I tried today and ended up with this sorry photo:


I’m wearing a seat belt.....but this photo is just sad.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Any chance you can post a photo (taken by someone else) that shows how you take a selfie?  I tried today and ended up with this sorry photo:
> View attachment 3870280
> 
> I’m wearing a seat belt.....but this photo is just sad.


   omg.... this is hysterical.... take a photo of me taking selfie?... lol


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> do you like them in colours?
> 
> it's a rare case when 2 equally powerful things work well together and not overload each other



I do like seeing them in colors but seems like gray with black works best for me and this is the one I use all the type. I have another one, black skulls amidst green and yellow flowers and it had been hanging in the closet ever since I purchased it.

I think that is the charm with BV and McQueen. BV being minimal in design and hardware pairs easily with outfits. McQueen's skulls are also minimal in a way. Just background color with unified skulls.

That said, I like how you style your Hermès scarves with solid color outfits, letting the various colorways and prints take center stage.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I do like seeing them in colors but seems like gray with black works best for me and this is the one I use all the type. I have another one, black skulls amidst green and yellow flowers and it had been hanging in the closet ever since I purchased it.
> 
> I think that is the charm with BV and McQueen. BV being minimal in design and hardware pairs easily with outfits. McQueen's skulls are also minimal in a way. Just background color with unified skulls.
> 
> That said, I like how you style your Hermès scarves with solid color outfits, letting the various colorways and prints take center stage.


 
I have been eyeing other McQ skulls scarves for a while, was a hair close to getting one in red during 'free delivery' promo on Matches, but got a second black instead. 
Now i have 2, absolutely the same doubles, but i know i wear my black A LOT, and now i feel safe to wear it even more - i have a back-up. Just in case.  
Hermes is a kind of a challenge, i like classic, 'old school' designs, but i am yet too young for matronly looks they are usually associated with, and i am trying to find the way of wearing them with moden fresh take, adding a bit of feminine charm but without overwhelming me with its power


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> i am trying to find the way of wearing them with moden fresh take



I almost got that red one too! Come to think of it now, I ought to have gotten it as it will go with China Red pillow and/or Vesuvio shoes.... or will it be too much red going on? Hmmm.

I think the Hermès scarves in your collection are nowhere old school and trust me, they look absolutely modern on you so you're all good!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I almost got that red one too! Come to think of it now, I ought to have gotten it as it will go with China Red pillow and/or Vesuvio shoes.... or will it be too much red going on? Hmmm.
> 
> I think the Hermès scarves in your collection are nowhere old school and trust me, they look absolutely modern on you so you're all good!


Thank you, dearest friend  
they are considered 'old school' in the sense of the theme and design, properly pictured old ships, mousquetaires, classic poses of horses vs. modern trend for abstract prints, busy designs, urbanistic themes, etc. 
I think, if you wear all three together it might be a bit of 'too much' but you can do any 2 of the 3 depending on what you want to accent, or use the scarf rolled in a tight/narrow band with no loose endings around your neck, or as a headband


----------



## ksuromax

Barolo sneakers, Opera messenger (2010 Runway model)


----------



## ksuromax

Silver Pillow and BV shawl are waiting in the VIP launge to watch the 'Murder on the orient express'


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Barolo sneakers, Opera messenger (2010 Runway model)



Wow! I am not sure I have seen you with this one - lovely messenger! You look like a chic fashion student =D....


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Wow! I am not sure I have seen you with this one - lovely messenger! You look like a chic fashion student =D....


Hahahaha  
thank god not like a fashion victim.... lol  
Thanks, Darling!


----------



## ksuromax

Barolo Loop and sneakers


----------



## Buckeyemommy

For church today. WOC and BV boots. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Lighting is horrible.


----------



## ksuromax

It's so easy to carry that finally you just get lazy to switch to another...


----------



## minoxa33

Yesterday: BV silver earrings, silk scarf and silver bracelet - I am sure no one at the office noticed, it is very subtle!


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> For church today. WOC and BV boots.
> Lighting is horrible.



I love your WOC! Nice treatment!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> It's so easy to carry that finally you just get lazy to switch to another...



Every time I see you with this black/white stripe tops I keep on thinking that I need similar top to allow my BV to shine! Love Barolo against B/W background!


----------



## Phiomega

keeping it simple with black and camel combo today...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Every time I see you with this black/white stripe tops I keep on thinking that I need similar top to allow my BV to shine! Love Barolo against B/W background!


thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3887290
> 
> keeping it simple with black and camel combo today...


   
your Camel is such a great neutral!


----------



## ksuromax

minoxa33 said:


> Yesterday: BV silver earrings, silk scarf and silver bracelet - I am sure no one at the office noticed, it is very subtle!
> 
> View attachment 3887020


nice, office-friendly look  
i know what you mean, i wear my BV hoop earrings and 2 necklaces 360 days a year, basically not taking them off, unless i need to wear gold with an evening dress. Quiet chic


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3887290
> 
> keeping it simple with black and camel combo today...



Classic combo.


----------



## gagabag

Summer came a bit too early down under. Good  day everyone!


----------



## GoStanford

gagabag said:


> Summer came a bit too early down under. Good  day everyone!


That's the most beautiful neon color!  Such a beautiful pop of cheerfulness.


----------



## diane278

GoStanford said:


> That's the most beautiful neon color!  Such a beautiful pop of cheerfulness.


+1


----------



## ksuromax

gagabag said:


> Summer came a bit too early down under. Good  day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3887725


Woooow.... what a cool piece!


----------



## sngsk

Mini montebello on a casual day out


----------



## sngsk

gagabag said:


> Summer came a bit too early down under. Good  day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3887725


Love the gorgeous pop of colour!


----------



## Phiomega

gagabag said:


> Summer came a bit too early down under. Good  day everyone!



Lovely, cheerful pop of color!


----------



## gagabag

GoStanford said:


> That's the most beautiful neon color!  Such a beautiful pop of cheerfulness.





diane278 said:


> +1





ksuromax said:


> Woooow.... what a cool piece!





sngsk said:


> Love the gorgeous pop of colour!





Phiomega said:


> Lovely, cheerful pop of color!



Thanks all! Gotta love the bag that makes you cheery! [emoji2]


----------



## Phiomega

Atlantic Bella (or Garda) for today - so happy I ‘found’ new pairings in my wardrobe - white jacket and white tops paired with blue pants with grey stripes, and white high heel mules.... and of course Atlantic bag to complement them all!


----------



## ksuromax

Bella with Bella!


----------



## muchstuff

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3888750
> 
> Atlantic Bella (or Garda) for today - so happy I ‘found’ new pairings in my wardrobe - white jacket and white tops paired with blue pants with grey stripes, and white high heel mules.... and of course Atlantic bag to complement them all!


Very chic!


----------



## Elaria

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3888750
> 
> Atlantic Bella (or Garda) for today - so happy I ‘found’ new pairings in my wardrobe - white jacket and white tops paired with blue pants with grey stripes, and white high heel mules.... and of course Atlantic bag to complement them all!



So chic!


----------



## ksuromax

My China red wallet got an "in action" shot today  this is true to life colour


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Bella with Bella!





muchstuff said:


> Very chic!





Elaria said:


> So chic!



Thank you!


----------



## Phiomega

Going to church with camel Veneta - love how camel looks against my blue striped shirt and light khaki pants...


----------



## ksuromax

Absynthe hobo and bangle, orange belt, plus my reg silver chains and Ardoise sneakers


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Absynthe hobo and bangle, orange belt, plus my reg silver chains and Ardoise sneakers


You're wearing my colours!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> You're wearing my colours!


smart minds think alike


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Me wearing a Bottega belt. 

My best friend wearing a Bottega bracelet.


----------



## ksuromax

Baseball hobo in Elephant and sneakers in Barolo


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Baseball hobo in Elephant and sneakers in Barolo


Elephant is such a great colour!


----------



## pbkey

Steel cervo loop vs espresso Veneta
Taken with flash due to lighting issues


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> Steel cervo loop vs espresso veneta



I am very surprised that the cervo loop's strap drop seems longer than the medium Veneta. Thank you for sharing this comparison shot. [emoji7] Steel looks really lovely here.


----------



## pbkey

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am very surprised that the cervo loop's strap drop seems longer than the medium Veneta. Thank you for sharing this comparison shot. [emoji7] Steel looks really lovely here.


It is longer if you fold down the flaps (ie u don't fill the bag to brim) which is how I carry it. It feels a little like carry a sloane.


----------



## Viaggiare

ksuromax said:


> Absynthe hobo and bangle, orange belt, plus my reg silver chains and Ardoise sneakers


Love you H scarf!   Space Shopping au Faubourg?


----------



## Mousse

Diane and Mousse in Carmel...


----------



## ksuromax

Viaggiare said:


> Love you H scarf!   Space Shopping au Faubourg?


Spot on!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbkey said:


> It is longer if you fold down the flaps (ie u don't fill the bag to brim) which is how I carry it.



Great to know. Thank you. [emoji5]


----------



## pbkey

Mini PO and steel new medium cervo loop with flash. I will try ferro once it comes home from its conditioning at bv.


----------



## pbkey

Been trying to figure out how to enforce a bag in bag out policy by comparing my bags to no avail (hence various of photos of my beloved bags beside one another). What I have done so far is to sell or give away my non-bv bags (which cost way less than bv). Does anyone has tip he or she can share on enforcing such policy? Any seller regret? I am even considering mini PO as a candidate but fear seller regrets


----------



## diane278

pbkey said:


> Been trying to figure out how to enforce a bag in bag out policy by comparing my bags to no avail (hence various of photos of my beloved bags beside one another). What I have done so far is to sell or give away my non-bv bags (which cost way less than bv). Does anyone has tip he or she can share on enforcing such policy? Any seller regret? I am even considering mini PO as a candidate but fear seller regrets
> View attachment 3905793



I attempted “a bag in, a bag out” policy but failed terribly. I have been able to let go of bags that I have stopped using but my “edited” collection still takes up nearly 25% of my rather small closet. No seller regret, though...


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> Been trying to figure out how to enforce a bag in bag out policy by comparing my bags to no avail (hence various of photos of my beloved bags beside one another). What I have done so far is to sell or give away my non-bv bags (which cost way less than bv). Does anyone has tip he or she can share on enforcing such policy? Any seller regret? I am even considering mini PO as a candidate but fear seller regrets
> View attachment 3905793


Consider me as a 'notify in the first hand' please


----------



## pbkey

diane278 said:


> I attempted “a bag in, a bag out” policy but failed terribly. I have been able to let go of bags that I have stopped using but my “edited” collection still takes up nearly 25% of my rather small closet. No seller regret, though...


Thanks for sharing  my designated bag storage are more than full so unless I buy more storage, I have no more place (but the desire to own more pretties is still unfortunately intact and strong)


----------



## pbkey

ksuromax said:


> Consider me as a 'notify in the first hand' please


I will if I can manage to somehow convince myself that I can let mini PO go


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> I will if I can manage to somehow convince myself that I can let mini PO go


----------



## Mousse

pbkey said:


> I will if I can manage to somehow convince myself that I can let mini PO go



Oh no, don’t let her go.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Seller regret? Yes. Big time. Sigh


----------



## pbkey

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Seller regret? Yes. Big time. Sigh


Oh do u mind sharing which one?


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> I attempted “a bag in, a bag out” policy but failed terribly. I have been able to let go of bags that I have stopped using but my “edited” collection still takes up nearly 25% of my rather small closet. No seller regret, though...



I generally have one too. I’ve learned that it works best if I am considering a bag, I think about which one I’d let go of to let this new one in. It makes the letting go easier and forces me to really make sure I want the new one.   Even then, it’s a policy not law.  I’ve definitely added because sometimes it’s just a super nice addition.

Re the Cabat, if you’re thinking of letting it go only because of your policy and it’s the same price point, don’t. Another thing about my policy is that it’s not based on like price. It’s just 1-in-1-out.

And re the Cabat, you have to love it. If you’re finding you _should_ love the Cabat because it’s special, hard to find, blah blah blah, but don’t, then yes let it go.  But do this only if you’re finding it’s not for you.  Don’t worry about what we think.  Yes it’s lovely and a hard to find peice butif it’s not for you, no point in keeping it. ( I had the same feeling with a Hermes Birkin.  I was nuts to let it go, but let it go I did.)



BV_LC_poodle said:


> Seller regret? Yes. Big time. Sigh


Me too.  Not big time, but I’ve got some...


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

pbkey said:


> Oh do u mind sharing which one?



#1 Baltic pleated Veneta - I got it at a really good price for a never used, pre-loved. 

#2 Watteau Veneta - why did I do that to myself?!


----------



## pbkey

grietje said:


> I generally have one too. I’ve learned that it works best if I am considering a bag, I think about which one I’d let go of to let this new one in. It makes the letting go easier and forces me to really make sure I want the new one.   Even then, it’s a policy not law.  I’ve definitely added because sometimes it’s just a super nice addition.
> 
> Re the Cabat, if you’re thinking of letting it go only because of your policy and it’s the same price point, don’t. Another thing about my policy is that it’s not based on like price. It’s just 1-in-1-out.
> 
> And re the Cabat, you have to love it. If you’re finding you _should_ love the Cabat because it’s special, hard to find, blah blah blah, but don’t, then yes let it go.  But do this only if you’re finding it’s not for you.  Don’t worry about what we think.  Yes it’s lovely and a hard to find peice butif it’s not for you, no point in keeping it. ( I had the same feeling with a Hermes Birkin.  I was nuts to let it go, but let it go I did.)
> 
> 
> Me too.  Not big time, but I’ve got some...


Thank you so much for your advice. I think they are very good advice on how I should decide whether to sell a piece. As you have pointed out, I am trying to force myself to sell because of the policy and because of the price point. I think this is very likely to earn me big time seller regrets. As for the mini PO, I do love because it is beautiful (and I admit it - it is the CABAT) but it is a little heavy for my comfort level (I used to carry cloth bags) hence the thought of selling it.


----------



## grietje

pbkey said:


> ...but it is a little heavy for my comfort level ...



Weight is a tough issue.  I do not like heavy bags at all and that's a big factor in what I buy.  Rizzo, the ostrich chain tote, is heavy, and while I notice the weight, I like the bag too much to not have it.  I just accept that it's not going to be a bag I carry around if I'm sight seeing all day. It's my 'big girl' bag so I use it for work and important meetings.

I used to think that a bag had to fit EVERY aspect of my life ALL the time.  And if it didn't, it had to go.  But I've learned that much like we buy sandals for summer and boots for winter, bags serve different purposes. So it's ok if it only fulfills certain needs or wants and not all of them.


----------



## kacie225

grietje said:


> Weight is a tough issue.  I do not like heavy bags at all and that's a big factor in what I buy.  Rizzo, the ostrich chain tote, is heavy, and while I notice the weight, I like the bag too much to not have it.  I just accept that it's not going to be a bag I carry around if I'm sight seeing all day. It's my 'big girl' bag so I use it for work and important meetings.
> 
> I used to think that a bag had to fit EVERY aspect of my life ALL the time.  And if it didn't, it had to go.  But I've learned that much like we buy sandals for summer and boots for winter, bags serve different purposes. So it's ok if it only fulfills certain needs or wants and not all of them.


Well said!


----------



## ksuromax

planning to use only red bags for the rest of the month, baby Rosso is openning the showcase


----------



## ksuromax

baby Rosso visited Santa


----------



## ksuromax

pillow vesuvio


----------



## Dysidoo

Greetings ladies - I am a long time lurker but not poster. Anyway this is the lovely Xmas pressie my husband bought me  at Singapore Airport en route to Sydney.  The colour is shadow and I love it.


----------



## pbkey

Dysidoo said:


> Greetings ladies - I am a long time lurker but not poster. Anyway this is the lovely Xmas pressie my husband bought me  at Singapore Airport en route to Sydney.  The colour is shadow and I love it.


Congrats! Where can we see the photo?


----------



## ksuromax

pbkey said:


> Congrats! Where can we see the photo?


+1


----------



## ksuromax

enjoying my new baby


----------



## Miss World

My brand new Bottega Veneta Baby Olimpia in Dark Barolo. I absolutely love the aged gold chain strap. I’m so bad at taking selfies etc, sorry.


----------



## gagabag

Starting the year with metallic hobo. Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Dysidoo




----------



## Dysidoo

Apologies Ladies, I tried to share this a few days ago - I really am as bad with technical doings as my children say I am. I so love this little one. It’s shadow colour, Xmas pressie from my dear husband


----------



## V0N1B2

Dysidoo said:


> Apologies Ladies, I tried to share this a few days ago - I really am as bad with technical doings as my children say I am. I so love this little one. It’s shadow colour, Xmas pressie from my dear husband


Lovely, but I don't think this is Shadow, it looks like Steel. Shadow is about four or five years old now, so if your husband just bought this at Christmas, that's another indication it would be Steel. Or "New Steel" as they may be calling it now, even though it looks just like the original/old Steel.
*I just want to make sure you know the correct colour of your new bag. Enjoy!


----------



## grietje

Dysidoo said:


> Greetings ladies - I am a long time lurker but not poster. Anyway this is the lovely Xmas pressie my husband bought me  at Singapore Airport en route to Sydney.  The colour is shadow and I love it.





V0N1B2 said:


> Lovely, but I don't think this is Shadow, it looks like Steel. ...



Agree with our Von. It definitely looks like New Steel.  Shadow quite light--almost a beige.  Nonetheless, it's a beautiful bag!  I think in this color, you'll get tons of use out of it.


----------



## Dysidoo

grietje said:


> Agree with our Von. It definitely looks like New Steel.  Shadow quite light--almost a beige.  Nonetheless, it's a beautiful bag!  I think in this color, you'll get tons of use out of it.


----------



## Dysidoo

Thanks ladies you are right, it’s definitely steel.   I’m really enjoying the crossbody thing, and am now considering buying the same bag in either tourmaline or denim, I just cannot decide which!


----------



## Phiomega

Dysidoo said:


> Apologies Ladies, I tried to share this a few days ago - I really am as bad with technical doings as my children say I am. I so love this little one. It’s shadow colour, Xmas pressie from my dear husband



You have a great husband! A great neutral but not boring color (indeed new steel) with a very functional style... you’ll get a lot of us of it! Congrats!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> enjoying my new baby



Really love this treatment. Keep on thinking why I did not get the Barolo one when I saw it before, but then again, I already have two pillows!

Great match, ksuromax!


----------



## grietje

Dysidoo said:


> Thanks ladies you are right, it’s definitely steel.   I’m really enjoying the crossbody thing, and am now considering buying the same bag in either tourmaline or denim, I just cannot decide which!



I’d go Denim.  While Tourmaline is a beautiful color, I think the Denim will be lovely in the warm weather months as well as Fall.  I have the Pillow in Pacific, a similar blue and after years of trying various color pillows, have found it to be ideal.


----------



## dolali

My true love (Nero Cervo Large Loop)


----------



## diane278

dolali said:


> My true love (Nero Cervo Large Loop)



+1


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

My new-to-me Matita goatskin Belly 76.


----------



## ksuromax

my new Pillow, old scarf and sneakers (and regular silver pieces)


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> my new Pillow, old scarf and sneakers (and regular silver pieces)



Nice as always! That black/white stripe t-shirt does go with everything. 

What puzzles me is: how did you take a selfie on an escalator without attracting too much attention?


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Nice as always! That black/white stripe t-shirt does go with everything.
> 
> What puzzles me is: how did you take a selfie on an escalator without attracting too much attention?


it was an escalator from the parking, and my DH, DS and DD were standing in front of me,  so i was 'covered' and not too visible to the others while were coming up


----------



## diane278

Going to a Dr appt on a rainy day. My Nero loop has no issues in the rain....


----------



## ckrickett

The weather wasnt rainy any more so I wore my new Espadrilles 
The cafe's floor leaves a lot to be desired!


----------



## muchstuff

Reported.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Pre-CNY festivities with China Red Pillow. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Pre-CNY festivities with China Red Pillow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3937785
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


Saying good-bye to the Rooster??


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Saying good-bye to the Rooster??


Yes! [emoji5] Welcoming the adorable doggy. [emoji190] 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yes! [emoji5] Welcoming the adorable doggy. [emoji190]
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


i don't see the dog, only a tired Rooster, but i guess the Dog is on her way yet....


----------



## ksuromax

or, i am mistaken, and it's not a Rooster, but a Dragon, looking to the side???


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> or, i am mistaken, and it's not a Rooster, but a Dragon, looking to the side???


You are right. It is the Rooster that is bidding us farewell. [emoji6] 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> You are right. It is the Rooster that is bidding us farewell. [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


oh, great, my eyes are still serving me well!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> oh, great, my eyes are still serving me well!! [emoji38]


[emoji1] They surely are, no doubt about that. [emoji106] 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksuromax

wine tasting party, Memory Knot


----------



## ksuromax

Shhhh....


----------



## Kapusiini

I just didn’t know that I’m Bottega Veneta girl before I found this absolutely beautiful Roma in steel colour... I love it!❤️ I needed a huge bag for laptop and law books etc and this is so perfect bag for every day use.


----------



## ksuromax

Krim Veneta is having fun in the pub


----------



## minoxa33

ksuromax said:


> Krim Veneta is having fun in the pub



Hm? Did it change colour or is it my eyes [emoji102]?


----------



## ksuromax

minoxa33 said:


> Hm? Did it change colour or is it my eyes [emoji102]?


it's the light and green coach, funny isn't it??


----------



## minoxa33

ksuromax said:


> it's the light and green coach, funny isn't it??



Wow! [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## ksuromax

minoxa33 said:


> Wow! [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


now i am seriously thinking i might need a lilac Veneta in my life....


----------



## minoxa33

Parachute in mallow and lanyard in new steel (?) today!


----------



## ksuromax

minoxa33 said:


> View attachment 3947713
> 
> 
> Parachute in mallow and lanyard in new steel (?) today!


 So beautiful!!


----------



## Phiomega

minoxa33 said:


> Parachute in mallow and lanyard in new steel (?) today!



This is a beautiful pale color... I remembered my former colleague has Mini Roma in this shade, it was so beautiful...


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> This is a beautiful pale color... I remembered my former colleague has Mini Roma in this shade, it was so beautiful...


i have a cervo hobo in Mallow and can only add - apart from being amazingly beautiful this colour is a true chameleon, can be any shade of cotton candy baby pig pink up to greyish lilac, @minoxa33 do you notice it photographs differently in different lights and angles? or in nappa it's more consistent?


----------



## minoxa33

ksuromax said:


> i have a cervo hobo in Mallow and can only add - apart from being amazingly beautiful this colour is a true chameleon, can be any shade of cotton candy baby pig pink up to greyish lilac, @minoxa33 do you notice it photographs differently in different lights and angles? or in nappa it's more consistent?



In real life, I think, it‘s quite consistent, but from pics it‘s sometimes hard to tell whether it‘s mallow or one of the other BV shades of light pink...


----------



## ksuromax

minoxa33 said:


> In real life, I think, it‘s quite consistent, but from pics it‘s sometimes hard to tell whether it‘s mallow or one of the other BV shades of light pink...


 same chameleon as cervo!


----------



## V0N1B2

Opera Roma in action last weekend in the city for a girls weekend.
*sorry for the late posting - it’s taken me a week to recover


----------



## ksuromax

China Blue hobo


----------



## Kapusiini

My study buddy! ❤️ (large Roma)


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Valentine's!!!


----------



## ksuromax

swapped for the dinner night


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> swapped for the dinner night


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Happy Valentine's!!!



Happy valentine!!!! Very valentine combination.... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> swapped for the dinner night


I remember my Russian grandmother having scarves similar to this one!


----------



## Mousse

muchstuff said:


> I remember my Russian grandmother having scarves similar to this one!



Likewise with my Polish grandmother. She loved beautiful scarves.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I remember my Russian grandmother having scarves similar to this one!


i ordered them from Russia, it's their traditional thing, they are merino wool, and last literally for decades!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i ordered them from Russia, it's their traditional thing, they are merino wool, and last literally for decades!!


I'll have to ask my mom if we have any stashed away. I remember my gramma having a beautiful yellow wool with embroidered roses as part of her funeral outfit (she ultimately decided on a more modern form of dress). She had some gorgeous heavy crepe dresses with jackets and beading, very stylish stuff, probably from the  fifties I'm guessing. My kids used to wear some of them as dress up. Wish they could have known her.


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> swapped for the dinner night



I adore this photo. I can barely take my eyes off the bright color against the black.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I'll have to ask my mom if we have any stashed away. I remember my gramma having a beautiful yellow wool with embroidered roses as part of her funeral outfit (she ultimately decided on a more modern form of dress). She had some gorgeous heavy crepe dresses with jackets and beading, very stylish stuff, probably from the  fifties I'm guessing. My kids used to wear some of them as dress up. Wish they could have known her.


sounds like she was was from a wealthy aristocratic family, i would love to see the pics of the dresses, they must have been gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I adore this photo. I can barely take my eyes off the bright color against the black.


thank you!  
they are pretty cheap (comparing to H) and delivery is free worldwide, depending on the size they sell at 40-70$ and sizes are 90x90 upto 140x140, i have a few of each in various colours!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> sounds like she was was from a wealthy aristocratic family, i would love to see the pics of the dresses, they must have been gorgeous!


The dresses were all from her life in Canada but yes, from what I've been told, the family was quite well off. From somewhere in Georgia, Tbilisi I think. We still have relatives in Russia, children of my great-grandmother's first husband. He was detained as they were boarding a boat to come to Canada. He eventually had another family in Russia and the current generation tracked down my mom about ten years ago. They had apparently been searching for years and a friend of my moms saw the picture they posted in a local paper and thought it looked familiar. She showed it to my mom and they made contact. 
Dad's side of the family came over earlier, about 1899 I think. My paternal grandfather married my grandmother and they moved back to the Russia where my uncle was born. My dad was born on the ship coming back to Canada in 1928. Russian was both of my parents' first language, they never spoke English until they started school. It's funny, my mom's kitchen stove is in the Doukhobor museum in the prairies here in Canada. I'm the first generation not to speak Russian, sadly. They were too busy assimilating into the Canadian culture and couldn't think of any reason their kids would want to learn Russian .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> The dresses were all from her life in Canada but yes, from what I've been told, the family was quite well off. From somewhere in Georgia, Tbilisi I think. We still have relatives in Russia, children of my great-grandmother's first husband. He was detained as they were boarding a boat to come to Canada. He eventually had another family in Russia and the current generation tracked down my mom about ten years ago. They had apparently been searching for years and a friend of my moms saw the picture they posted in a local paper and thought it looked familiar. She showed it to my mom and they made contact.
> Dad's side of the family came over earlier, about 1899 I think. My paternal grandfather married my grandmother and they moved back to the Russia where my uncle was born. My dad was born on the ship coming back to Canada in 1928. Russian was both of my parents' first language, they never spoke English until they started school. It's funny, my mom's kitchen stove is in the Doukhobor museum in the prairies here in Canada. I'm the first generation not to speak Russian, sadly. They were too busy assimilating into the Canadian culture and couldn't think of any reason their kids would want to learn Russian .


Georgia???


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Georgia???


So the story goes...hence the high cheekbones and slightly almond eyes, I swear we have mongol blood back there somewhere .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> So the story goes...hence the high cheekbones and slightly almond eyes, I swear we have mongol blood back there somewhere .


well, that perfectly explains your passion for wine-making, did you know that Georgia is the motherland of wine-making? 
Oldest officially proved wineries were discovered in that area dated back to 8,000 years ago, or 6,000 BC 
Back then it was not called 'Georgia', but the land is still the same  
Red dry Saperavi runs through my veins!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> well, that perfectly explains your passion for wine-making, did you know that Georgia is the motherland of wine-making?
> Oldest officially proved wineries were discovered in that area dated back to 8,000 years ago, or 6,000 BC
> Back then it was not called 'Georgia', but the land is still the same
> Red dry Saperavi runs through my veins!


It was Tiflis I think? And alcoholism explains my passion for all things wine


----------



## diane278

Office restroom.  I liked how the color of the tiles on the walls looked next to my Lido.


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> Office restroom.  I liked how the color of the tiles on the walls looked next to my Lido.
> View attachment 3969447


Well, I guess I can't give YOU a hard time for taking photos of your bag in the restroom -


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> It was Tiflis I think? And alcoholism explains my passion for all things wine


yes, it was, indeed


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> Well, I guess I can't give YOU a hard time for taking photos of your bag in the restroom -



Basic restroom in a doctors office so I couldn’t get very creative.  I was just thrilled with the gray tiles. I’ll do better next time.


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> Basic restroom in a doctors office so I couldn’t get very creative.  I was just thrilled with the gray tiles. I’ll do better next time.


Oh, the tiles REALLY set off the bag, it’s a terrific photo. In retrospect, the one I did in the airport had absolutely no creative value. I was just happy to have my Cabat with me...


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> Oh, the tiles REALLY set off the bag, it’s a terrific photo. In retrospect, the one I did in the airport had absolutely no creative value. I was just happy to have my Cabat with me...


I find airport stalls a challenge to get into, let alone trying to get a photograph in one. When I took the photo of my Peltro on my suitcase, I was in the Vegas airport waiting area and had to move around to find a space where the carpet was reasonably clean. I do like traveling BV shots, though. I think they’re fun....


----------



## ksuromax

In the office


----------



## diane278

I fear I have an addiction...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> I fear I have an addiction..]



Too beautiful to not have an addiction for. We will, too.


----------



## V0N1B2

Nero Campana hanging out at The Fairmont with me tonight.


----------



## ksuromax

My new Love, Miss Naughty! 
P.S. Oops, should read Knotty


----------



## diane278

Quetsche cabat goes shopping....


----------



## sonyamorris

For our beloved series “Bottega Veneta in the Restroom”


----------



## diane278

Grocery store stop


----------



## diane278

sonyamorris said:


> For our beloved series “Bottega Veneta in the Restroom”



I love the stone sink....and that counter.  Gorgeous bathroom.


----------



## sonyamorris

diane278 said:


> I love the stone sink....and that counter.  Gorgeous bathroom.


Yep, me too. Beautiful! It’s a hotel bathroom, I had a small concert during the congress so I’ve passed all the day there (not in bathroom, in hotel. Lol)
And made more pics  just like this decoration!


----------



## diane278

sonyamorris said:


> Yep, me too. Beautiful! It’s a hotel bathroom, I had a small concert during the congress so I’ve passed all the day there (not in bathroom, in hotel. Lol)
> And made more pics  just like this decoration!


It’s really spectacular.  If I had all the money in the world, I’d live in luxury hotels.


----------



## ksuromax

Knotty Cabat and Brighton espadrilles


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Knotty Cabat and Brighton espadrilles


Your closet must be SUCH a fun place


----------



## Viaggiare

ksuromax said:


> Knotty Cabat and Brighton espadrilles


Super pretty H scarf...what’s the name of it?


----------



## ksuromax

Viaggiare said:


> Super pretty H scarf...what’s the name of it?


thank you  
it's Jaguar Quetzal from current season


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Your closet must be SUCH a fun place


----------



## ksuromax

'Sunshine' Pillow is heading to the pub for a drink


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> 'Sunshine' Pillow is heading to the pub for a drink


[emoji170] this piece. Moody blues no more.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Finally a card holder long enough to accommodate my country's longer-than-usual bills. This piece makes for an excellent travel/compact wallet.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> 'Sunshine' Pillow is heading to the pub for a drink


I wish I had the social life your handbags do


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji170] this piece. Moody blues no more.


thank you  


muchstuff said:


> I wish I had the social life your handbags do


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I need to remind myself I DO NOT NEED a small Iron since the double pillow is more versatile and can function as shoulder bag whenever required.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> I need to remind myself I DO NOT NEED a small Iron since the double pillow is more versatile and can function as shoulder bag whenever required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3985106


Since when has NEED played a part?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Since when has NEED played a part? [emoji38]


[emoji23] You are not helping. [emoji28]


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji23] You are not helping. [emoji28]


Sadly, I know.


----------



## diane278

I’d forgotten how much I love this bag.....


----------



## GoStanford

diane278 said:


> I’d forgotten how much I love this bag.....


Looks great in your car!  I often think my BV possession is very aspirational - really doesn't fit with my hatchback lifestyle, athletic socks, and ponytail that I typically sport.  I'm going through a serious re-evaluation of my handbags not for this reason, but because some of them (not the BVs) have also gotten overly heavy for me to carry.


----------



## diane278

GoStanford said:


> Looks great in your car!  I often think my BV possession is very aspirational - really doesn't fit with my hatchback lifestyle, athletic socks, and ponytail that I typically sport.  I'm going through a serious re-evaluation of my handbags not for this reason, but because some of them (not the BVs) have also gotten overly heavy for me to carry.



I get it. Our lives evolve and so do our needs.


----------



## ksuromax

BV shawl, dodgers and 2 Knot bracelets (plus my reg silver earrings and necklaces) are supporting the Purple mood


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> I’d forgotten how much I love this bag.....
> View attachment 3991348



Convertible is just so....perfect. What color is this?


----------



## diane278

Buckeyemommy said:


> Convertible is just so....perfect. What color is this?



NLG. I’m still upset. I passed on the denim and now I’m wondering why....


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> BV shawl, dodgers and 2 Knot bracelets (plus my reg silver earrings and necklaces) are supporting the Purple mood


Ksuro what's the strap drop on yours? I've found a black but they say 6" only which seems too short for shoulder? Found a raisin too but at $800 USD


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Ksuro what's the strap drop on yours? I've found a black but they say 6" only which seems too short for shoulder? Found a raisin too but at $800 USD


i'll take measurements for you and report back


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i'll take measurements for you and report back


Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

Baseball hobo in Mallow


----------



## couturequeen

ksuromax said:


> Knotty Cabat and Brighton espadrilles



I’ve been meaning to ask and your pic reminded me ... how do the BV espadrilles feel after a day of walking? I tried them on in the store but couldn’t commit.


----------



## ksuromax

couturequeen said:


> I’ve been meaning to ask and your pic reminded me ... how do the BV espadrilles feel after a day of walking? I tried them on in the store but couldn’t commit.


to me they feel great! i had my silver pair with me last summer during 2 weeks of hols, and i walked a lot! (summer - hot, sweaty, etc) and i didn't have any single complain!
i have 2 pairs, silver and brighton, i wear them regularly, to the office - full time working day, running errands, shopping, etc and i love them a lot! i am actually thinking of getting another pair in red....


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> to me they feel great! i had my silver pair with me last summer during 2 weeks of hols, and i walked a lot! (summer - hot, sweaty, etc) and i didn't have any single complain!
> i have 2 pairs, silver and brighton, i wear them regularly, to the office - full time working day, running errands, shopping, etc and i love them a lot! i am actually thinking of getting another pair in red....



I agree. I can wear them all day, too.


----------



## ksuromax

Nero Loop and Ardoise dodgers


----------



## cosima

Cobalt Nodini first excursion today!


----------



## LouiseCPH

cosima said:


> View attachment 3998283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cobalt Nodini first excursion today!



Very nice with the (also) beautiful watch - does my matchy-matchy heart good [emoji7]


----------



## indiaink

cosima said:


> View attachment 3998283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cobalt Nodini first excursion today!


So pretty - like @LouiseCPH I love how it goes with the watch band - very nice photo!


----------



## cosima

Thank you Louise and Indiaink! I don‘t like it to mix too much colors.
The Cartier watch has so much different colors for the watch band to exchange!!


----------



## ksuromax

Large Veneta in Poussin, matching ring and Petal Metallic knot bracelet


----------



## ksuromax

Naughty Knotty


----------



## ksuromax

Hobo in Canard and espadrilles in Brighton, plus my permanent necklaces


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> Hobo in Canard and espadrilles in Brighton, plus my permanent necklaces



I love your style and the way you work with colors and scarfs!


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> I love your style and the way you work with colors and scarfs!


thank you


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Hobo in Canard and espadrilles in Brighton, plus my permanent necklaces


Awww, my teal loving heart. So beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Awww, my teal loving heart. So beautiful!


thank you


----------



## septembersiren

Hoping for spring


----------



## LouiseCPH

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4013908
> 
> 
> Hoping for spring



Ah yes, spring - your bag shows the way! [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️


----------



## V0N1B2

My BV silver ring sitting quietly with me on the train home tonight.


----------



## sonyamorris

(crazy girl takes pictures of her bag in front of the sights)


----------



## diane278

I love your _Adventures of the Traveling Cervo. _Great photos!


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> (crazy girl takes pictures of her bag in front of the sights)


OMG, ROMA!!!   
is the keyhole still there?


----------



## susiana

Strolling around with small campana


----------



## obscurity7

susiana said:


> Strolling around with small campana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018317


Love how simple yet pulled together your whole outfit is!  And of course the BV is beautiful.


----------



## sonyamorris

diane278 said:


> I love your _Adventures of the Traveling Cervo. _Great photos!


Thank you Having so much fun with it!



ksuromax said:


> OMG, ROMA!!!
> is the keyhole still there?


Of course! Lovely place.


----------



## susiana

obscurity7 said:


> Love how simple yet pulled together your whole outfit is!  And of course the BV is beautiful.


Thank you obscurity7 [emoji8]


----------



## Phiomega

susiana said:


> Strolling around with small campana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018317



Truly lovely! It has been a long time since we met - how have you been?


----------



## Gourmetgal

susiana said:


> Strolling around with small campana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018317


Love the gray with the rose shawl, such a nice color combo.


----------



## septembersiren

My beat up comfy BV loafers with the original BV coins


----------



## ksuromax

Nodini Cabat


----------



## Yes!Please!

Can I post my shoes today? Bottega Veneta!


----------



## diane278

Yes!Please! said:


> Can I post my shoes today? Bottega Veneta!



I’ll join you!  Denim espadrilles.


----------



## Yes!Please!

diane278 said:


> I’ll join you!  Denim espadrilles.
> 
> View attachment 4031506


Nice!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Quick clinic run.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Quick clinic run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033010


----------



## ksuromax

Loop day


----------



## jsty

bright blue bottega veneta


----------



## ksuromax

Loop in Nero and dodgers in Ardoise


----------



## diane278

Bathroom series: Dr’s office...glicine pillow....it looked much better irl.


----------



## sonyamorris

Relaxed Saturday breakfast with Blood Nodini bag (color confirmed!) and fine wool Bottega Veneta trousers


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Vesuvio disco.


----------



## obscurity7

Buckeyemommy said:


> View attachment 4042895
> 
> Vesuvio disco.


That color is so great for warm weather!


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> Relaxed Saturday breakfast with Blood Nodini bag (color confirmed!) and fine wool Bottega Veneta trousers


gorgeous! i love Blood!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Atlantic Cervo and Silver slip-ins. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Atlantic Cervo and Silver slip-ins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048617
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


awesomeness!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> awesomeness!!


You are too kind! [emoji175] 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Atlantic Cervo and Silver slip-ins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048617
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk



Nice, stylish, and comfy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Nice, stylish, and comfy!


Thank you, Phio! Comfy is key in this current hot humid weather. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksuromax

New Red cervo hobo + Ardoise dodgers and necklaces peeking out


----------



## Phiomega

Not the best pic but I use my red china messenger bag today to brighten my navy toned outfit...


----------



## JJJcam

What a beautiful color. Nothing like red to say "hello spring"‼️


Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4055058
> 
> Not the best pic but I use my red china messenger bag today to brighten my navy toned outfit...


----------



## septembersiren

Adroise medium Veneta and comfy clothes


----------



## paruparo

Medium Tourmaline Campana. Work trip and I planned what to pack around my bag haha! One of the things I like about the Campana is that it looks good super casual, or business, or even somewhat dressy.


----------



## LouiseCPH

paruparo said:


> View attachment 4063968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Tourmaline Campana. Work trip and I planned what to pack around my bag haha! One of the things I like about the Campana is that it looks good super casual, or business, or even somewhat dressy.



I basically ALWAYS plan my outfits based on my bag - that’s why I need a lot of bags, else my choice for outfits is limited [emoji51][emoji11][emoji85]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

LouiseCPH said:


> I basically ALWAYS plan my outfits based on my bag - that’s why I need a lot of bags, else my choice for outfits is limited [emoji51][emoji11][emoji85]



+1. Lol


----------



## sngsk

paruparo said:


> View attachment 4063968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Tourmaline Campana. Work trip and I planned what to pack around my bag haha! One of the things I like about the Campana is that it looks good super casual, or business, or even somewhat dressy.


U look gorgeous! The campana is one of my favourite styles too for those reasons.


----------



## paruparo

sngsk said:


> U look gorgeous! The campana is one of my favourite styles too for those reasons.



Very versatile and lightweight bag! ❤️


----------



## ksuromax

guilt-free toffee 
large new Veneta in Toscana
Brighton espadrilles and silver necklaces


----------



## Phiomega

paruparo said:


> View attachment 4063968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Tourmaline Campana. Work trip and I planned what to pack around my bag haha! One of the things I like about the Campana is that it looks good super casual, or business, or even somewhat dressy.



+1 both on packing around bag choice
+1 on Campana.... I even once used my Atlantic Campana with gown for a wedding party!


----------



## ksuromax

my new charm on my old bag


----------



## Phiomega

Atlantic Campana accompanied me for weekend shopping trip...


----------



## veevee1

My new wallet makes me happy! I visited the sale yesterday hoping to pick out a new wallet, but china red beckoned. [emoji4]


----------



## Selenet

sonyamorris said:


> Relaxed Saturday breakfast with Blood Nodini bag (color confirmed!) and fine wool Bottega Veneta trousers


How do you like this bag? I just came across this thread.. and this is one of the prettiest bags I have seen in ages!


----------



## sonyamorris

Selenet said:


> How do you like this bag? I just came across this thread.. and this is one of the prettiest bags I have seen in ages!


Thank you! This is a terrific bag, I really like this style. It is roomy enough for its size, lightweight, it has a comfortable strap and even more comfortable double zipper.
I like how it looks with different clothes, and I must say that for me it is suitable for any occasion (except for evening outings with a dress code). I enjoy this bag every time I take it out.
And I want to buy this style in every BV color that comes across my eyes
Amazing bag.


----------



## sonyamorris

Barbie bracelet today!


----------



## ksuromax

straight into action, my new-to-me mini Cabat in Peltro


----------



## frenziedhandbag

paruparo said:


> One of the things I like about the Campana is that it looks good super casual, or business, or even somewhat dressy.



Fully agree!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> straight into action, my new-to-me mini Cabat in Peltro


Mini cabat? Wow! [emoji7] wonderful score!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mini cabat? Wow! [emoji7] wonderful score!


thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Medium chain tote. I like how well it goes with casual wear.


----------



## LouiseCPH

frenziedhandbag said:


> Medium chain tote. I like how well it goes with casual wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080805
> View attachment 4080806
> View attachment 4080807



Uh, looking good almost-twins [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LouiseCPH said:


> Uh, looking good almost-twins [emoji4]


You are looking fabulous too, sister. [emoji6]


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Medium chain tote. I like how well it goes with casual wear.



Nice one!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Nice one!


Thank you dear PH!


----------



## aube

A Whiter Shade of Pale...

Intrecciato briefcase in "asphalt" by Bottega Veneta , CapeCod doubletour watch, GlobeTrotter agenda in chevre leather and clochette-belt in box leather ALL in etoupe by Hermes. horn glasses is by Cutler and Gross.

(also posted in Hermes thread)


----------



## Phiomega

aube said:


> A Whiter Shade of Pale...
> 
> Intrecciato briefcase in "asphalt" by Bottega Veneta , CapeCod doubletour watch, GlobeTrotter agenda in chevre leather and clochette-belt in box leather ALL in etoupe by Hermes. horn glasses is by Cutler and Gross.
> 
> (also posted in Hermes thread)



Lovely blending of the shades of pale.... [emoji7] 

I have never heard of ‘asphalt’ shade....


----------



## aube

Phiomega said:


> Lovely blending of the shades of pale.... [emoji7]
> 
> I have never heard of ‘asphalt’ shade....


Thanks! My bad.. The colour is actually "Sand", I think I'm confused with Hermes colour


----------



## septembersiren

Waiting for my ride to Dr
Large Nero Belly Veneta


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4083900
> 
> 
> Waiting for my ride to Dr
> Large Nero Belly Veneta


she looks so soft and smoushy!


----------



## ksuromax

Miss Naughty and Miss Even Worse are marching to work


----------



## ksuromax

Large Veneta in Krim, Antique Gold lanyard, Nero slides and China red Doggy


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Chilling and bowling with Monalisa Campana.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> Chilling and bowling with Monalisa Campana.



Monalisa is such a beautiful purple! [emoji1303]


----------



## Phiomega

My Camel Veneta... it starts to soften up a bit, but still need to use her more... I need to overcome my fear of using light color... really love the ‘fluffy’ handle [emoji7]


----------



## dolali

Gorgeous! Is this medium?


----------



## Phiomega

dolali said:


> Gorgeous! Is this medium?



Thank you! It is definitely not the small size. There is only one size larger than small, and this is the one. Not sure if there was medium and large in the past? Feels like medium.


----------



## muchstuff

Phiomega said:


> Thank you! It is definitely not the small size. There is only one size larger than small, and this is the one. Not sure if there was medium and large in the past? Feels like medium.


There's a maxi as well I believe.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Monalisa is such a beautiful purple! [emoji1303]


Thank you. It really is a gorgeous purple.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> My Camel Veneta.



I like the new strap too, very comfy on the shoulder. Your camel veneta looks so inviting. [emoji7]


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Large Veneta in Krim, Antique Gold lanyard, Nero slides and China red Doggy



Krim and China red form a great match... nice to see the red accent on this classic backdrop...


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like the new strap too, very comfy on the shoulder. Your camel veneta looks so inviting. [emoji7]



Inviting is a nice word [emoji16].... Can’t believe she is 1 year old already - I need to stretch her more...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Inviting is a nice word [emoji16].... Can’t believe she is 1 year old already - I need to stretch her more...


She doesn't look at all like one year. Still so new!


----------



## ksuromax

Veneta in Krim, espadrilles in Brighton, Antique Gold lanyard and China red Doggie


----------



## diane278

Another BV clutch (& sunglasses) in a Restroom....


----------



## sonyamorris

Elephant Cervo Hobo


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> Elephant Cervo Hobo


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Hubby and me with our espadrilles and me with a few knot bracelets.


----------



## Phiomega

On purpose using white shirt and light jeans so I can show off my lavender butterfly Cesta [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## LouiseCPH

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4110459
> 
> On purpose using white shirt and light jeans so I can show off my lavender butterfly Cesta [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]



You look great [emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Hubby and me with our espadrilles and me with a few knot bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110369
> View attachment 4110370


Cooool!!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4110459
> 
> On purpose using white shirt and light jeans so I can show off my lavender butterfly Cesta [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]


it looks LOVELY!! 
those butterflies are darling!


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4110459
> 
> On purpose using white shirt and light jeans so I can show off my lavender butterfly Cesta [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]


Philomega, I’m sort of twinning....a white shirt with my glicine pillow. But, sadly, no cute butterflies 
on my bag


----------



## sonyamorris

Tomorrow is the first day out for my new-to-me Gainsboro Cervo Perlato Ayers Clutch
I need more Cervos in my life


----------



## diane278

sonyamorris said:


> Tomorrow is the first day out for my new-to-me Gainsboro Cervo Perlato Ayers Clutch
> I need more Cervos in my life



I’m jealous....I love this!   Have fun carrying it tomorrow!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I’m jealous....I love this!   Have fun carrying it tomorrow!


+1


----------



## sonyamorris

diane278 said:


> I’m jealous....I love this!   Have fun carrying it tomorrow!


Thank you! I try very hard to get used to carrying fewer things with me.
This is one of my smallest bags and it’s still large as a document folder 



ksuromax said:


> +1


----------



## diane278

sonyamorris said:


> Thank you! I try very hard to get used to carrying fewer things with me.
> This is one of my smallest bags and it’s still large as a document folder


I’m doing the same. Trying to carry less so I can carry a clutch.....


----------



## couturequeen

sonyamorris said:


> I need more Cervos in my life



I say this each time I carry my Gainsboro. The best leather!!!


----------



## sonyamorris

couturequeen said:


> I say this each time I carry my Gainsboro. The best leather!!!


Considering that in my Bottega Veneta collection there are four bags in cervo and only two pieces in intrecciato (wallet &nodini bag), I can say that my inclinations are obvious
So, I agree with you!


----------



## sonyamorris

Today the Gainsboro Cervo Perlato clutch accompanies me at a concert.
Happy to have more occasions to carry it!


----------



## V0N1B2

Listen ladies, I don’t wanna brag or show off or anything, but my BV Sunnies accompanied me to a delightful Scandinavian restaurant for an early dinner tonight. 
I’m sorry I wasn’t able to snap a photo of the delicious meal before I ate it, but it was a very traditional dish and the type of fare expected from the high class kinda joints I frequent. 

Enjoy!


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Listen ladies, I don’t wanna brag or show off or anything, but my BV Sunnies accompanied me to a delightful Scandinavian restaurant for an early dinner tonight.
> I’m sorry I wasn’t able to snap a photo of the delicious meal before I ate it, but it was a very traditional dish and the type of fare expected from the high class kinda joints I frequent.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4114404



Looks like it must have been tasty.  Is that raspberry ice tea? The chef looks inebriated.....or VERY happy....or both....


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Listen ladies, I don’t wanna brag or show off or anything, but my BV Sunnies accompanied me to a delightful Scandinavian restaurant for an early dinner tonight.
> I’m sorry I wasn’t able to snap a photo of the delicious meal before I ate it, but it was a very traditional dish and the type of fare expected from the high class kinda joints I frequent.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4114404



Did you enjoy the Swedish meatballs?


----------



## minoxa33

V0N1B2 said:


> Listen ladies, I don’t wanna brag or show off or anything, but my BV Sunnies accompanied me to a delightful Scandinavian restaurant for an early dinner tonight.
> I’m sorry I wasn’t able to snap a photo of the delicious meal before I ate it, but it was a very traditional dish and the type of fare expected from the high class kinda joints I frequent.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4114404



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji1303]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

They’re here!


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> View attachment 4115780
> 
> 
> They’re here!


Hot!


----------



## ksuromax

Necklace, doggie, 2 cuffs, slides


----------



## ksuromax

Vesuvio Pillow and China Red Dog


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Vesuvio Pillow and China Red Dog



My fav colors. [emoji4]


----------



## sonyamorris

Elephant Cervo Hobo


----------



## Nibb

sonyamorris said:


> Tomorrow is the first day out for my new-to-me Gainsboro Cervo Perlato Ayers Clutch
> I need more Cervos in my life


Beautiful!


----------



## fabuleux




----------



## couturequeen

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4124415
> View attachment 4124416



Great shot! Always so hard to see the details on the dark colors.


----------



## septembersiren

Nero large Belly Veneta


----------



## sonyamorris

Volcanic stone bracelet + Knot bracelet


----------



## ksuromax

Nero slides, Peltro mini Cabat, China red Dog charm, silver cuff, Knot bracelet, solver necklace


----------



## Phiomega

Hello! Was off for a 10 days trip in Japan - amazing holiday - did not even have time to post!

Here is BV in Shibuya... that is my son.. he is a big fan and he insisted on helping to carry my Irish Pillow and give me an action shot!

View attachment 4131630


----------



## Phiomega

Phiomega said:


> Hello! Was off for a 10 days trip in Japan - amazing holiday - did not even have time to post!
> 
> Here is BV in Shibuya... that is my son.. he is a big fan and he insisted on helping to carry my Irish Pillow and give me an action shot!
> 
> View attachment 4131630



Reposting pic


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> Reposting pic
> 
> View attachment 4131631



When he’s older and dating, he’s going to be every girl’s dream boyfriend, partly because he’ll understand her love of handbags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> Reposting pic]



What a fun pic! He looks like he's definitely enjoying himself whilst taking this shot.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> Reposting pic
> 
> View attachment 4131631



Adorable!  Sounds like an awesome trip!


----------



## Buckeyemommy




----------



## couturequeen

Tornabuoni out and about


----------



## LouiseCPH

couturequeen said:


> Tornabuoni out and about
> 
> View attachment 4133580
> 
> 
> View attachment 4133581
> 
> 
> View attachment 4133579



What an amazing treatment - but does it go soft like a regular BV?


----------



## diane278

Somebody had to go back out (in the afternoon heat) because she forgot the spinach. Grabbed the Barolo pillow to help out.....


----------



## couturequeen

LouiseCPH said:


> What an amazing treatment - but does it go soft like a regular BV?


Definitely not. I tried "the can" trick early on (2009) and didn't seem to do much. It gives a lot with enough stuff in it but bounces back quickly. Still quite structured after all these years. I have so many to rotate through, so it's probably my fault!


----------



## LouiseCPH

couturequeen said:


> Definitely not. I tried "the can" trick early on (2009) and didn't seem to do much. It gives a lot with enough stuff in it but bounces back quickly. Still quite structured after all these years. I have so many to rotate through, so it's probably my fault!



Good to know! I always look at them longingly when they show up on the secondary market, but I haven’t pulled the trigger yet [emoji848]


----------



## diane278

This is what I’m carrying today. What I’ll be wearing is still undecided. Weather prediction is 107.


----------



## ksuromax

i love it so much, that it goes from bag to bag no matter the colour, style, or brand!


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> When he’s older and dating, he’s going to be every girl’s dream boyfriend, partly because he’ll understand her love of handbags.



Yes! And he will hopefully be attracted to girls who live BV - stylish but not flashy, appreciates quality, understated but an amazing girl! [emoji16]



frenziedhandbag said:


> What a fun pic! He looks like he's definitely enjoying himself whilst taking this shot.



He is - I got multiple pose of him with this!



Buckeyemommy said:


> Adorable!  Sounds like an awesome trip!



Thank you. Very very fun trip. I missed it already!


----------



## ksuromax

Hobo in Mallow makes the best pillow


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> Hobo in Mallow makes the best pillow


Gosh that was the best shade!!!


----------



## Phiomega

indiaink said:


> Gosh that was the best shade!!!



Yes Mallow is such a pretty shade.... I remembered my friend got a small Mallow Roma at the time I got my Ebano Olympia (my fiRst BV) and I was so all over it - a great neutral pastel that is not too girly!


----------



## Phiomega

With my Small Lavender Cesta butterflies... she works so well with my MK LOVE mules!


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> This is what I’m carrying today. What I’ll be wearing is still undecided. Weather prediction is 107.
> View attachment 4135131



I really love not only the bag but the setup of the pic.... @Diane - like your artistic sense in all of your pics!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> With my Small Lavender Cesta butterflies... she works so well with my MK LOVE mules!]



Such a sweet pairing! [emoji7]


----------



## couturequeen

Camel Ball (also known as BV #1) went out for a spin today.


----------



## ksuromax

Denim espadrilles, Dog charm, my reg silver pieces and new silk scarf today  
i've been looking for it in silk since the day my DH gave me the same in wool, i wore it nicely in cooler months and was longing for the similar, but summer version for a while! Got it from NAP yesterday  
it's a bit shorter than my 'winter' option, but it's ok to loop around the neck once


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Denim espadrilles, Dog charm, my reg silver pieces and new silk scarf today
> i've been looking for it in silk since the day my DH gave me the same in wool, i wore it nicely in cooler months and was longing for the similar, but summer version for a while! Got it from NAP yesterday
> it's a bit shorter than my 'winter' option, but it's ok to loop around the neck once



Very nice! I love scarves...


----------



## gagabag

Wearing this onyx & chalcedony ring today


----------



## sonyamorris

Blood Pillow accompanies me in my vacation in Sicily


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> Blood Pillow accompanies me in my vacation in Sicily


Such a fun pic!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Canard Bella


----------



## veevee1

Coin purse is a perfect compact wallet for coffee runs


----------



## diane278

victrola9@hotma said:


> Coin purse is a perfect compact wallet for coffee runs
> View attachment 4147818


+1


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine Pillow is a great vacs companion!


----------



## sonyamorris

frenziedhandbag said:


> Such a fun pic!


Thanks


----------



## ksuromax

Ciao, Bellas! 
BV Pillow is waving 'hi' from San Nicola place


----------



## Flippary

Super full/ overloaded nero chain tote on the way to first working day after summer holidays. I am amazed how much actually fits into the bag [emoji5]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Flippary said:


> Super full/ overloaded nero chain tote on the way to first working day after summer holidays. I am amazed how much actually fits into the bag [emoji5]



It's truly a workhorse! With so much in, it still looks stylish and ready for the day's challenges.


----------



## ksuromax

Vesuvio Pillow in Trulli village


----------



## ksuromax

Pillow Vesuvio at the real Vesuvio crater


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Pillow Vesuvio at the real Vesuvio crater


Great shot of that colour, aptly named!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Pillow Vesuvio at the real Vesuvio crater


Love this bright orange red! It's the perfect color for vacay. [emoji173]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

victrola9@hotma said:


> Coin purse is a perfect compact wallet for coffee runs
> 
> View attachment 4147818



I have this!  It is perfect little errand purse.


----------



## ksuromax

sunshine Pillow and Santa Maria del Fiore


----------



## sonyamorris

Wo


ksuromax said:


> sunshine Pillow and Santa Maria del Fiore


Wow!
Are you planning to visit Rome also?


----------



## gagabag

ksuromax said:


> sunshine Pillow and Santa Maria del Fiore



Beautiful!
I miss Firenze! I lived there for 2 years & met
many friends. Enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> Wo
> 
> Wow!
> Are you planning to visit Rome also?


just left it, was there for 3 days (see 'cheating' thread  )


----------



## ksuromax

gagabag said:


> Beautiful!
> I miss Firenze! I lived there for 2 years & met
> many friends. Enjoy!


it's a stunning place, by saying this i literally mean it, when i turned behind the corner and saw IT... i lost the sense of time... i was stunned and speachless! definitely will come back again!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Vesuvio Pillow in Trulli village



Really beautiful. The setup and the bag altogether... [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

another day, another city, another Duomo...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> another day, another city, another Duomo...


Architecture and BV, my [emoji180]. Loving your travelling BV pics!


----------



## couturequeen

Blue baseball


----------



## Phiomega

Moss it out with my striped green shirt!


----------



## diane278

Picking up my faux granddaughter at the airport.


----------



## couturequeen

Grape day


----------



## frenziedhandbag

couturequeen said:


> Grape day



This has all the makings of a great pic. Adorable little hands with lovely Grape and a surprise pop of green. [emoji171] [emoji172] [emoji173]


----------



## gagabag

Fed this hungry roo today


----------



## septembersiren

Nero ballerina flats
Funeral today


----------



## sonyamorris

Matchy day because I found a nail polish in Canard


----------



## Phiomega

sonyamorris said:


> Matchy day because I found a nail polish in Canard



Very pretty picture. I like the Canard tone agains new steel, also mix between intrecciato and cervo. 

(And still tempted by this wallet style)


----------



## dolali

Dinner with friends who become our chosen BV family: Tourmaline and China Red Pillow


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> Matchy day because I found a nail polish in Canard


 such delicate matching, yet sofisticated! Love it!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Phiomega said:


> Very pretty picture. I like the Canard tone agains new steel, also mix between intrecciato and cervo.
> 
> +1


----------



## Phiomega

This Red China messenger is one of my favorite weekend BV - a great size and nice casual style... perfect with striped shirt and red G-shock for church!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Phiomega said:


> This Red China messenger is one of my favorite weekend BV - a great size and nice casual style... perfect with striped shirt and red G-shock for church!
> View attachment 4174148



Great outfit @Phiomega! I love the ‘blue-stripes-and-red-bag’-look [emoji4]


----------



## sonyamorris

Phiomega said:


> Very pretty picture. I like the Canard tone agains new steel, also mix between intrecciato and cervo.
> 
> (And still tempted by this wallet style)


Thank you! The wallet is very comfortable, I like it very much! It’s a great compact style.



ksuromax said:


> such delicate matching, yet sofisticated! Love it!


Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Phiomega said:


> This Red China messenger is one of my favorite weekend BV - a great size and nice casual style... perfect with striped shirt and red G-shock for church!
> View attachment 4174148



Is this style just called a messenger? Do you have a style number for it?


----------



## ksuromax

my 7th! now i have 1 for each day of a week!  
Atlantic hobo


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> my 7th! now i have 1 for each day of a week!
> Atlantic hobo


Can you do a side by side with your China hobo?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Can you do a side by side with your China hobo?


yes, i will, when i get home 
this one has strong purple undertone, although the camera might not catch this


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> my 7th! now i have 1 for each day of a week!
> Atlantic hobo


I love how you pair it, the contrast is so beautiful, especially with a light colored top. Adore the [emoji190] on it too.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love how you pair it, the contrast is so beautiful, especially with a light colored top. Adore the [emoji190] on it too.


thank you!


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> my 7th! now i have 1 for each day of a week!
> Atlantic hobo



I love the bag
Love the doggie charm


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> I love the bag
> Love the doggie charm


thank you!


----------



## sonyamorris

Enjoying my new Cervo Hobo.
It’s a shape and color combo that I wanted more than any other, and finally I had got it.
So happy with this practical and beautiful bag!


----------



## Kharris332003

sonyamorris said:


> Enjoying my new Cervo Hobo.
> It’s a shape and color combo that I wanted more than any other, and finally I had got it.
> So happy with this practical and beautiful bag!


So happy for you. I hope you really enjoy it.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

sonyamorris said:


> Enjoying my new Cervo Hobo.
> It’s a shape and color combo that I wanted more than any other, and finally I had got it.
> So happy with this practical and beautiful bag!



Beautiful, vibrant color!


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> Enjoying my new Cervo Hobo.
> It’s a shape and color combo that I wanted more than any other, and finally I had got it.
> So happy with this practical and beautiful bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> Enjoying my new Cervo Hobo.
> It’s a shape and color combo that I wanted more than any other, and finally I had got it.
> So happy with this practical and beautiful bag!


Such a nice outfit of different shades of blue. [emoji170] It!


----------



## dolali

sonyamorris said:


> Enjoying my new Cervo Hobo.
> It’s a shape and color combo that I wanted more than any other, and finally I had got it.
> So happy with this practical and beautiful bag!



What a beautiful blue!!! May I ask what the name of the color is?


----------



## sonyamorris

dolali said:


> What a beautiful blue!!! May I ask what the name of the color is?


Thank you! The seller has told me it’s Signal Blue!


----------



## coolganzee

Good morning all!!


----------



## ksuromax

Armatura Veneta, silver ring and bracelet, lanyard,  slippers...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Armatura Veneta, silver ring and bracelet, lanyard,  slippers...


Rocker Casual Chic Vibe! [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Rocker Casual Chic Vibe! [emoji7]


----------



## MyriamVogt

Good morning Ladies, 
I have now searched countless images ... can someone tell me if the veneta maxi hobo still fit on the shoulder with a winter jacket? All information about the handle drop are so "petite" and I'm not really petite 
Maybe someone has a photo of the maxi with a jacket?
Thank you so much...


----------



## septembersiren

MyriamVogt said:


> Good morning Ladies,
> I have now searched countless images ... can someone tell me if the veneta maxi hobo still fit on the shoulder with a winter jacket? All information about the handle drop are so "petite" and I'm not really petite
> Maybe someone has a photo of the maxi with a jacket?
> Thank you so much...



The maxi will fit on your shoulder with a winter coat
The bag is huge 
The drop is larger than on the large or medium 
It is all in proportion


----------



## MyriamVogt

septembersiren said:


> The maxi will fit on your shoulder with a winter coat
> The bag is huge
> The drop is larger than on the large or medium
> It is all in proportion





Thank you so much septembersiren!

Greetings,
Myriam


----------



## coolganzee

Taking this pre-loved to work for the first time


----------



## V0N1B2

No BV with me on this trip, except for my sunglasses. 
BV Sunnies in action with three of Las Vegas’ finest....


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> No BV with me on this trip, except for my sunglasses.
> BV Sunnies in action with three of Las Vegas’ finest....
> View attachment 4192155


It looks like you are all having fun!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> It looks like you are all having fun!


Indeed!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> It looks like you are all having fun!


Indeed!


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> No BV with me on this trip, except for my sunglasses.
> BV Sunnies in action with three of Las Vegas’ finest....
> View attachment 4192155


Von? Von? The last post I saw from you, you were surrounded by men in uniforms. You ok?


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> Von? Von? The last post I saw from you, you were surrounded by men in uniforms. You ok?


I’m okay.... now. I mean I called you to post bail last night. Did you change your number doll?
Anyway, the hottie server from Emeril’s place asked where the babe with the Peltro Cabat (see how I stay on topic?) was at.
PS: those were real coppers - not the strippers I’m auditioning for your upcoming birthday


----------



## diane278

Well, I figured I could turn my phone off for the night, since you were with *3 *officers. If they couldn’t keep you out of trouble, I think you will need to scale up to Federal Agents....the ones in the dark suits, who never take off their shades, nor smile. And yes, they’re fully armed.


----------



## diane278

Well, the Fall/winter 2018 catalog arrived today.  There is a large dark green cabat that I find beautiful, but......
I admit that I just flipped through it, and that I am not the demographic BV is aiming for, but still    
Perhaps I’ve “aged out” of BV.  I hope not.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> Well, the Fall/winter 2018 catalog arrived today.  There is a large dark green cabat that I find beautiful, but......
> I admit that I just flipped through it, and that I am not the demographic BV is aiming for, but still
> Perhaps I’ve “aged out” of BV.  I hope not.
> View attachment 4195730


Love the colour but I'd never want my initials on my bag...


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> Love the colour but I'd never want my initials on my bag...


+1


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> +1


I've never understood the need, after all, I know who I am...


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I've never understood the need, after all, I know who I am...


Once I had a shirt with my name over the pocket, which was over my boob. More than one man asked me, "What's the other one called?" That was enough for me to never  have my name on anything.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Once I had a shirt with my name over the pocket, which was over my boob. More than one man asked me, "What's the other one called?" That was enough for me to never  have my name on anything.


----------



## septembersiren

whateve said:


> Once I had a shirt with my name over the pocket, which was over my boob. More than one man asked me, "What's the other one called?" That was enough for me to never  have my name on anything.



That is too funny
How many of the men did you punch


----------



## ksuromax

did i post these?? 
snapped it in BV Milan


----------



## sonyamorris

New manicure and Dichotomy ring


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> New manicure and Dichotomy ring


Loving both your mani and ring!


----------



## Stansy

My large Cesta joining me for coffee on the patio.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> My large Cesta joining me for coffee on the patio.



Coffee and BV = [emoji106] pairing


----------



## Stansy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Coffee and BV = [emoji106] pairing


My thoughts exactly


----------



## ksuromax

Medium Peltro Cabat is going with me to work today  (the ring, the bracelet...)


----------



## sonyamorris

frenziedhandbag said:


> Loving both your mani and ring!


Thanks!


----------



## grietje

muchstuff said:


> Love the colour but I'd never want my initials on my bag...



I have to admit, I do think about adding my initials to Slinky.  But my understanding is BV won’t stitch initials on an existing bag.  Ultimately, what stops me is that I just don’t love the way my
initials look: G I R.

I wish my name was Wendy Theresa Franklin. Those are some initials I could get behind.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> I have to admit, I do think about adding my initials to Slinky.  But my understanding is BV won’t stitch initials on an existing bag.  Ultimately, what stops me is that I just don’t love the way my
> initials look: G I R.
> 
> I wish my name was Wendy Theresa Franklin. Those are some initials I could get behind.


Hey, this is California. The land of “anything is possible”. You can probably change your name at the local post office. or online, or the DMV....if the 6 hour wait doesn’t kill you.


----------



## tarheelap

Debut for my preowned Parachute!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> I have to admit, I do think about adding my initials to Slinky.  But my understanding is BV won’t stitch initials on an existing bag.  Ultimately, what stops me is that I just don’t love the way my
> initials look: G I R.
> 
> I wish my name was Wendy Theresa Franklin. Those are some initials I could get behind.



Ham radio operators say Whiskey Tango Foxtrot... My DH is a ham. He convinced me to get my license a few years ago so we can stay in touch if a big earthquake hits us in Nor Cal. I think I’m the only ham radio operator who wears BV.


----------



## LouiseCPH

tarheelap said:


> View attachment 4199717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debut for my preowned Parachute!



Very beautiful - congrats! 

(I am thinking of adding a Parachute myself - do report on your experience with it [emoji4])


----------



## septembersiren

Adroise med Veneta 
BV loafers


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4203140
> 
> 
> Adroise med Veneta
> BV loafers


unbeatable classic!!!


----------



## ksuromax

heading to a fancy dress 'Peaky blinders' theme with my BV Memory Knot


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> heading to a fancy dress 'Peaky blinders' theme with my BV Memory Knot


You are right on theme. Stunning and the Knot complements your look so well. You'll win "Best Dressed" for sure. [emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> You are right on theme. Stunning and the Knot complements your look so well. You'll win "Best Dressed" for sure. [emoji106]


thank you!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

China Red pairs beautifully with khaki. This red is proving its versatility.


----------



## sonyamorris

Enjoy so much my new haircut and mine “house painter” Brunello Cucinelli pants
Here with Barolo Loop. Like to mix very feminine haircut and makeup with some extremely comfortable and “ugly” clothes.


----------



## diane278

sonyamorris said:


> Enjoy so much my new haircut and mine “house painter” Brunello Cucinelli pants
> Here with Barolo Loop. Like to mix very feminine haircut and makeup with some extremely comfortable and “ugly” clothes.


Cute haircut! We’re bag twins.  Plus, since you’re wearing a tunic, we have a cosmic connection....


----------



## ksuromax

warm hello from hot Singapore!!


----------



## sonyamorris

diane278 said:


> Cute haircut! We’re bag twins.  Plus, since you’re wearing a tunic, we have a cosmic connection....


Haha, right! Actually even our haircuts looks a bit similar, soo...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> warm hello from hot Singapore!!


Woohoo! You are in Orchard Road! It is quite hot this week. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Woohoo! You are in Orchard Road! It is quite hot this week. Enjoy your stay!


thank you!


----------



## catsinthebag

Chain tote yesterday on a rainy day.


----------



## coolganzee

BV card holder at work!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Espadrilles today.


----------



## ksuromax

hobo #7 and espadrilles


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> hobo #7 and espadrilles


Are those denim espadrilles? It’s the color I wear most....


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Are those denim espadrilles? It’s the color I wear most....


yes, these are Denim 
they are so easy to wear, i totally know why you wear them most!!


----------



## couturequeen

Knot hobo today!


----------



## septembersiren

Large Nero Belly Veneta


----------



## ksuromax

Cervo Loop in Barolo and espadrilles in Denim


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Cervo Loop in Barolo and espadrilles in Denim


You look really good in white and Barolo sets off your outfit beautifully.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

septembersiren said:


> Large Nero Belly Veneta



The Belly Veneta is such a nice sight to behold. I like the round shape of it. [emoji106]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Clinic run. [emoji40]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> You look really good in white and Barolo sets off your outfit beautifully.


thank you, my Dear!!


----------



## KaliDaisy

Out to a nice dinner with my husband last weekend, took Lauren in Gigolo Red out for the first time!


----------



## diane278

KaliDaisy said:


> Out to a nice dinner with my husband last weekend, took Lauren in Gigolo Red out for the first time!
> 
> View attachment 4227319


She looks great on you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

KaliDaisy said:


> Lauren in Gigolo Red out for the first time



Looking awesome!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Cervo Loop in Barolo and espadrilles in Denim



Bag and shoe twins. [emoji5]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

KaliDaisy said:


> Out to a nice dinner with my husband last weekend, took Lauren in Gigolo Red out for the first time!
> 
> View attachment 4227319



Lovely!


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Bag and shoe twins. [emoji5]


Yay!


----------



## KaliDaisy

diane278 said:


> She looks great on you!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking awesome!





Buckeyemommy said:


> Lovely!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## sonyamorris

I realized that I have carried my Krim Veneta for a long time, and have never posted a pics


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> I realized that I have carried my Krim Veneta for a long time, and have never posted a pics


twins!


----------



## Kharris332003

I love my cobalt key pouch but for some reason didn’t reach for it until we got an altimeter.  It’s a regional quirk that we’re obsessed with altitude.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> I realized that I have carried my Krim Veneta for a long time, and have never posted a pics


I love your sporty look and the fact that BV works with anything. [emoji170]


----------



## sonyamorris

ksuromax said:


> twins!


Wow, twins twice! Do you remember also Elephant Cervo Hobo?



frenziedhandbag said:


> I love your sporty look and the fact that BV works with anything. [emoji170]


Thank you. I like Veneta for this reason too! It works great with sporty clothes and make whole outfit more...elegant, haha!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> It works great with sporty clothes and make whole outfit more...elegant, haha!



So true! I don't feel I need to dress up to wear BV and that to me, is a big thumbs up! 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> Wow, twins twice! Do you remember also Elephant Cervo Hobo?
> 
> 
> Thank you. I like Veneta for this reason too! It works great with sporty clothes and make whole outfit more...elegant, haha!


yup


----------



## sonyamorris

Another sporty/fashiony outfit for medical errands
@frenziedhandbag and it works good again!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> Another sporty/fashiony outfit for medical errands
> @frenziedhandbag and it works good again!


Athleisure at its best! I love your OOTD shots, keep them coming please! [emoji7]

Though you've made me want that gorgeous cervo clutch. Oops.


----------



## H’sKisses

sonyamorris said:


> Another sporty/fashiony outfit for medical errands
> @frenziedhandbag and it works good again!



That clutch is [emoji173]️!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> That clutch is [emoji173]️!


Indeed. It's simple yet chic. [emoji171] it!


----------



## ksuromax

i am signing up to the fan club of this clutch! yum!!


----------



## sonyamorris

frenziedhandbag said:


> Athleisure at its best! I love your OOTD shots, keep them coming please! [emoji7]
> Though you've made me want that gorgeous cervo clutch. Oops.


Haha! Side effects of PF
Thank you!



Hershey'sKisses said:


> That clutch is [emoji173]️!


Thank you



ksuromax said:


> i am signing up to the fan club of this clutch! yum!!


This is my another eBay trophy, like the Deco earrings. The hunting for rare BV pieces in the resale market completely absorbed me!


----------



## susiana

Out to shopping with my Campana


----------



## frenziedhandbag

susiana said:


> Out to shopping with my Campana[/ATTACH]



It looks lovely on you. [emoji106]


----------



## sonyamorris

Bought a coat in canard-ish color, and now it is officially the most beautiful color in my wardrobe. So today I’m playing with colors: Elephant, grey and this.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> I’m playing with colors: Elephant, grey and this



Picture perfect! [emoji171]


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> Bought a coat in canard-ish color, and now it is officially the most beautiful color in my wardrobe. So today I’m playing with colors: Elephant, grey and this.


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

eventhough i am cheating on BV with Bal bags lately, i am totally loyal with my accessories, espadrilles, scarf, necklace, and some other silver pieces that didn't get into the shot
Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## sonyamorris

frenziedhandbag said:


> Picture perfect! [emoji171]





ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

Naughty girl and the doggo


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Naughty girl and the doggo


----------



## sonyamorris

Took a picture a few days ago when my baby pillow accompanied me to the concert hall.


----------



## diane278

Lauren clutch.  “In the restroom” series. This one is in a Pottery Barn store


----------



## Mousse

Large Nero matte and shine cabat.


----------



## anniebhu

On the way to the airport


----------



## frenziedhandbag

anniebhu said:


> On the way to the airport


Looking very stylish. Safe travels!


----------



## ksuromax

anniebhu said:


> On the way to the airport


awesome outfit!!  
Bon voyage!


----------



## anniebhu

ksuromax said:


> awesome outfit!!
> Bon voyage!



Thanks!


----------



## anniebhu

frenziedhandbag said:


> Looking very stylish. Safe travels!



Thanks!


----------



## estrie

anniebhu said:


> On the way to the airport


Gosh nice Ferragamo’s to tie it all together with your luggage!


----------



## sonyamorris

Grocery shopping with full BV equipment


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> Grocery shopping with full BV equipment [emoji3]


Now this is grocery shopping in style. [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> Grocery shopping with full BV equipment


beau!!


----------



## ksuromax

Silver Pillow had a busy day


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Silver Pillow had a busy day



Sooo cute. Love the shiny and bling.


----------



## gagabag

Cheers everyone!


----------



## sonyamorris

frenziedhandbag said:


> Now this is grocery shopping in style. [emoji7]





ksuromax said:


> beau!!


----------



## sngsk

ksuromax said:


> Silver Pillow had a busy day


I am loving the snowflake charms! Oh the christmas feels [emoji173][emoji300]


----------



## Kharris332003

ksuromax said:


> Silver Pillow had a busy day


So festive!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## anniebhu

Haircut and Christmas shopping time


----------



## diane278

Leaving for lunch.......once I decide on a jacket.


----------



## Phiomega

anniebhu said:


> On the way to the airport



Stylish traveler! Love the ensemble!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Silver Pillow had a busy day



I am just amazed that you took the time (and the hassle) to put Silver Pillow with the polar bear and elves! I would not have the courage to do it and risk everyone looking at me funny! Very cute!

Happy holiday!


----------



## Phiomega

sonyamorris said:


> Grocery shopping with full BV equipment



I want to shop from your cart [emoji16][emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> I am just amazed that you took the time (and the hassle) to put Silver Pillow with the polar bear and elves! I would not have the courage to do it and risk everyone looking at me funny! Very cute!
> 
> Happy holiday!


i was bored standing in the line to wait for our turn to meet Santa, so i was entertaining myself in all possible ways  
and i could not care less for how others look at me  
i had fun, and that's all that matters


----------



## Phiomega

Bringing my Atlantic Campana our In honor of Tomas Maier... this is the BV that I know... timeless classic, beautiful shape, understated luxury that looks at home both at formal functions and at Burger King!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> i was bored standing in the line to wait for our turn to meet Santa, so i was entertaining myself in all possible ways
> and i could not care less for how others look at me
> i had fun, and that's all that matters



Awesome! It is definitely fun!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> timeless classic, beautiful shape, understated luxury that looks at home both at formal functions and at Burger King!



So true!


----------



## ksuromax

Mona Lisa Pillow and BV shawl are ready for the flight!


----------



## Kharris332003

ksuromax said:


> Mona Lisa Pillow and BV shawl are ready for the flight!


Safe travels.


----------



## ksuromax

Do you wanna build a snowman??


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> Do you wanna build a snowman??



[emoji23] [emoji301]️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Do you wanna build a snowman??


So cute! Safe travels! [emoji171]


----------



## ksuromax

Yeeey!!!


----------



## diane278

Barolo Lauren clutch watching my appointment with the dermatologist....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Yeeey!!!



So fun! 



diane278 said:


> Barolo Lauren



I love seeing your clutches in action. [emoji173]


----------



## ksuromax

BV shawl and Pillow are battering the snow with me!


----------



## sonyamorris

Coffee run with Canard accessories


----------



## Bagcoolie

Dinner last evening at a Japanese restaurant while pillow is waiting...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagcoolie said:


> pillow is waiting...



Very nice pic! Happy Holidays!


----------



## sonyamorris

First look of 2019: total gray and my beauties


----------



## ksuromax

bumping up the thread 
BV head to toe today, Ardoise sneakers, wool scarf, silver pieces and Atlantic cervo hobo (aka #7)


----------



## ksuromax

Mona Lisa is having fun


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## ksuromax

Batterfly is BV signature...


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


>


Ooh, I love this one!


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> Batterfly is BV signature...


----------



## ksuromax

Sorry, for spamming the thread, but i can't help!  gotta share!!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> Sorry, for spamming the thread, but i can't help!  gotta share!!


lol!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Sorry, for spamming the thread, but i can't help!  gotta share!!


Where the heck are you? And where are you in the orthodox calendar, pardon my ignorance.... Are all celebrations over now?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Where the heck are you? And where are you in the orthodox calendar, pardon my ignorance.... Are all celebrations over now?


Dubai Miracle Garden 
nope, Old New Year is tonight (13/14th) and that will be it!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Dubai Miracle Garden
> nope, Old New Year is tonight (13/14th) and that will be it!


Have a great evening!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Have a great evening!


thank you!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Batterfly is BV signature...


Such a cool shot! [emoji171]


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Barolo Lauren clutch watching my appointment with the dermatologist....
> View attachment 4284122


I crave that bag.  If I were sitting in that doctor’s office and you turned your back......well.......


----------



## JaceTay

ms piggy said:


> Noticed many other designer bag sub-forums have such a thread and we should too! Wouldn't it be great to see (and drool over) everyone's lovely bags (wallet, shoes, belts etc etc) in action and enable more members at the same time [emoji317] [emoji23]
> 
> Please share your pictures!


My Nero Intrecciato VN Belt Bag bought at Japan Kansai Airport


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

JaceTay said:


> My Nero Intrecciato VN Belt Bag bought at Japan Kansai Airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4312887



LIKE! Very pretty modeling pic!! 

I need to call my SA to find out what colors they have here.


----------



## Foralldel92

Me snd my ostrich!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat was shopping today


----------



## diane278

At lunch


----------



## V0N1B2

2010 F/W Toffee wallet enjoying some apres today


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> 2010 F/W Toffee wallet enjoying some apres today
> View attachment 4323079



Is this the fold over with the double zip? Love this style, had it in Orchid. Such a great wallet that holds a TON.


----------



## dolali

V0N1B2 said:


> 2010 F/W Toffee wallet enjoying some apres today
> View attachment 4323079



This is a beautiful picture! bbrrrr..... looks cold (but beautiful) outside!


----------



## V0N1B2

2010 F/W Nero Cervo Brick Bag hanging out with me this afternoon at my boyfriend’s house waiting for him to come back from skiing. 
*I want him to make me lunch


----------



## serenityneow

anniebhu said:


> On the way to the airport



Is this the small Loop?  One is on its way to me, so I'm stalking the forum for mod shots.  It looks fabulous!


----------



## anniebhu

serenityneow said:


> Is this the small Loop?  One is on its way to me, so I'm stalking the forum for mod shots.  It looks fabulous!




Yes it’s the small loop. 

Enjoy yours when you receive.  BV is addictive. Each bag has its own feel but always makes you feel great when you wear it


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Dark Barolo loop.


----------



## H’sKisses

Buckeyemommy said:


> Dark Barolo loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333063



Pretty!!! Looks soft, not as structured as I thought it would be! 

I have to say that Dark Barolo, as well as Barolo, look different in almost every photo I see!!! This looks brown on my screen!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> This looks brown on my screen!



+1 Both colors seem to photograph differently.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Pretty!!! Looks soft, not as structured as I thought it would be!
> 
> I have to say that Dark Barolo, as well as Barolo, look different in almost every photo I see!!! This looks brown on my screen!



I think it’s the bad lighting in the elevator. 

It is not structured at all and very soft.


----------



## pureplatinum

Out and about with the campana


----------



## diane278

Upper body workout. Hanging on a hook with a towel in her tummy for padding and a couple of cans of food in her.  I noticed that her hide isn’t as soft as my original Nero loop, nor is the suede lining. I want her as limber as possible. Next on the agenda will be yoga!


----------



## Baba Lala

Baby Piazza in Brighton


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Baba Lala said:


> Baby Piazza in Brighton



[emoji173]️[emoji177]


----------



## ksuromax

Sloane and sneakers


----------



## southernbelle43

Buckeyemommy said:


> Dark Barolo loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333063


Well drool!  What a beauty, I am jealous.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Upper body workout. Hanging on a hook with a towel in her tummy for padding and a couple of cans of food in her.  I noticed that her hide isn’t as soft as my original Nero loop, nor is the suede lining. I want her as limber as possible. Next on the agenda will be yoga!


I just saw this. It is hilarious.


----------



## Bagcoolie

southernbelle43 said:


> I just saw this. It is hilarious.


Diane has a great sense of humor and wit!


----------



## southernbelle43

Bagcoolie said:


> Diane has a great sense of humor and wit!


She does. I love her posts.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Carried smallest cervo loop bag in denim for past two days. Also a bit of panic purchase


----------



## V0N1B2

Two quick action shots of the only BVs that were on vacation with me this week. 
*well, not including the one that came home with me  

FW 2011 Canyon (I think? I can’t remember) Karung phone case that I use as a card holder, riding the bus - cuz I’m fancy like that  and FW 2010 Opera Roma at the Top of The World restaurant.


----------



## H’sKisses

You came at the perfect time, the weather this week has been great! Last week was icky!


----------



## sonyamorris

Krim Veneta at concert in church


----------



## ksuromax

Last time before i switch


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> Last time before i switch


Love the moussie too!


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Love the moussie too!


thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> Last time before i switch


You always look so chic!!!!  You have style, lady.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> You always look so chic!!!!  You have style, lady.


thanks!


----------



## sonyamorris

Elephant Cervo Hobo in town


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> Elephant Cervo Hobo in town


The perfect leather in a gorgeous neutral [emoji175]


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> Elephant Cervo Hobo in town


Looking awesome, twinnie!


----------



## H’sKisses

sonyamorris said:


> Elephant Cervo Hobo in town



I want ALL the Cervo Hobos!


----------



## whateve

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I want ALL the Cervo Hobos!


Me too!


----------



## dolali

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I want ALL the Cervo Hobos!





whateve said:


> Me too!



Me three!


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I want ALL the Cervo Hobos!





whateve said:


> Me too!





dolali said:


> Me three!


me seven!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> me seven!


lol! You already have most of them! Your rainbow is gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> me seven!


[emoji304] [emoji146]!


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> lol! You already have most of them! Your rainbow is gorgeous!


thank you


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji304] [emoji146]!


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> me seven!


----------



## houseof999

ksuromax said:


> me seven!


Oh no.. I wish I didn't see this! [emoji85]


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Oh no.. I wish I didn't see this! [emoji85]


It might be too big for you. The cervo leather is amazing though.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> It might be too big for you. The cervo leather is amazing though.


I know. I just love rainbows of gorgeous leather! [emoji76]


----------



## V0N1B2

Miss Lauren waiting patiently by the front door for her date tonight.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> Miss Lauren]



[emoji7] Von approved! [emoji106]


----------



## sngsk

PO cabat accompanying me on my flight home.


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> PO cabat accompanying me on my flight home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375650


safe travels!!


----------



## sngsk

ksuromax said:


> safe travels!!



Thank you! 

Am safe back home and working on an updated BV family photo [emoji23]


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Am safe back home and working on an updated BV family photo [emoji23]


yes, yes!!!


----------



## diane278

We went out for a bit this morning. With the new clutches and a couple of other purchases, I am down to my last dime....and yes, that’s it on the car seat.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> We went out for a bit this morning. With the new clutches and a couple of other purchases, I am down to my last dime....and yes, that’s it on the car seat.
> View attachment 4376311


You have missed your calling...you should be on the stage.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> You have missed your calling...you should be on the stage.


My family suggested I belong in a straightjacket....but what do they know?!  They don’t even know what BV is!


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> My family suggested I belong in a straightjacket....but what do they know?!  They don’t even know what BV is!


Then you don’t have to pay any attention to them at all.


----------



## mahanica

New addition to the family. A baby bottega wallet


----------



## sonyamorris

First day out for this pre-loved beauty
I bought it a few months ago, but I could not stop wearing my mallow metallic keyholder (the best micro wallet in my collection !!)
But now it's time for this baby. I adore these silver threads on smooth gray leather. I will really miss the unique techniques of old Bottega.


----------



## diane278

We made a quick stop at the market....and she performed beautifully.....


----------



## Wozimom

ksuromax said:


> me seven!


I keep coming back to this photo. So therapeutic just looking at them!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Sandylii said:


> I keep coming back to this photo. So therapeutic just looking at them!!!


 thank you!


----------



## diane278

At the pharmacy.


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> At the pharmacy.
> View attachment 4381604
> View attachment 4381605


I didn't know you lived in the valley! And I didn't know there was a compounding pharmacy in Clovis. Hello, neighbor! We don't make it up to Fresno very often but when I do, I'll be sure to keep an eye out for a classy dressed lady carrying a BV!


----------



## diane278

whateve said:


> I didn't know you lived in the valley! And I didn't know there was a compounding pharmacy in Clovis. Hello, neighbor! We don't make it up to Fresno very often but when I do, I'll be sure to keep an eye out for a classy dressed lady carrying a BV!


Just look for wrinkled linen tunics. I think I have a monopoly on them!


----------



## Nibb

diane278 said:


> Just look for wrinkled linen tunics. I think I have a monopoly on them!


My husband just finished a big project in Fresno. I really fell for the area, so close to Yosemite and I loved the small private wineries on the Madera wine trail. I have family in Carmel Valley, it’s was so easy to visit them from the Fresno area. Your black pouch is stunning, enjoy! If you see a bright orange baseball hobo around your area please say hi, it’s probably me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> At the pharmacy.]



Nero Pouch looking so good! [emoji106]


----------



## Gourmetgal

mahanica said:


> New addition to the family. A baby bottega wallet


Nice color combo.  Which colors are they?


----------



## mahanica

Thanks! Sloane is Aurora (ivory) and the wallet, I believe is camel.


----------



## Nibb

mahanica said:


> New addition to the family. A baby bottega wallet


Beautiful duo


----------



## mahanica

Thanks for the love ❤️


----------



## sngsk

Alfred keeping my Brighton pouch company.


----------



## septembersiren

Out to dinner


----------



## ksuromax

mahanica said:


> New addition to the family. A baby bottega wallet





mahanica said:


> Thanks! Sloane is Aurora (ivory) and the wallet, I believe is camel.


Bag twin!!


----------



## ksuromax

still her... 
she's been with me at the conference with dress and heels, at the bar with jeans and flats, in the office with just casual outfit, and she was the queen everywhere!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> she was the queen everywhere!! [emoji813]



BV, fit for all of life's adventures!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> BV, fit for all of life's adventures!


totally! 
it didn't even bug me that she is brown, the colour is so comfortable and matched well all i wore during these insanely busy days!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> it didn't even bug me that she is brown, the colour is so comfortable and matched well!



I know! I'm trying to look for a "one color fits all" BV as well. Slowly looking since there is no rush.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I know! I'm trying to look for a "one color fits all" BV as well. Slowly looking since there is no rush.


well, that's not my case  
i can't make it with just one, i need my choice and variety  
but it was nice to see how the bag was effortlessly performing her duty at different venues and circumstances without making me feeling the urgent need to switch, as i really had no time for that! i slept 8 hrs total within 3 days  insanely hectic week...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> insanely hectic week...



Oh, I still like an assortment of styles and variety but I like a good old staple to fall back on. Exactly the kind that I won't feel mismatched with what I am wearing or need to change out of cos it does not go with the objective of the outing, so to speak. 

8 hours within 3 days? That's a hectic week. Hope you are able to wrap things up soon and your usual routine reverts. [emoji253]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh, I still like an assortment of styles and variety but I like a good old staple to fall back on. Exactly the kind that I won't feel mismatched with what I am wearing or need to change out of cos it does not go with the objective of the outing, so to speak.
> 
> 8 hours within 3 days? That's a hectic week. Hope you are able to wrap things up soon and your usual routine reverts. [emoji253]


yes, exactly!! 
it was hectic indeed, but i'll survive, weekend is nearly here


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> i'll survive



I'm sure you will cos you are an Amazon. [emoji1320]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm sure you will cos you are an Amazon. [emoji1320]


thank you!


----------



## Rumbabird

ksuromax said:


> still her...
> she's been with me at the conference with dress and heels, at the bar with jeans and flats, in the office with just casual outfit, and she was the queen everywhere!!


Beautiful, simple, and elegant!  Is this camello?


----------



## Nibb

Loaned my Nero Loop to a friend


----------



## ksuromax

Rumbabird said:


> Beautiful, simple, and elegant!  Is this camello?


thank you 
no, it's Toscana
it's more toffee/brown than Camel, poor evening light made it look lighter in that photo that she really is


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nibb said:


> Loaned my Nero Loop to a friend]



This is such a great photo! It shows that you are having fun, with the lovely company of your Nero Loop. Your friend looks like she wants to keep it for herself though. Seeing how fierce she looks.


----------



## Nibb

frenziedhandbag said:


> This is such a great photo! It shows that you are having fun, with the lovely company of your Nero Loop. Your friend looks like she wants to keep it for herself though. Seeing how fierce she looks.


My friend mostly gets what she wants.


----------



## SDBagLover

Lucky enough to find my first BV wallets last week. I really love how they look and feel!


----------



## southernbelle43

SDBagLover said:


> Lucky enough to find my first BV wallets last week. I really love how they look and feel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4392571


Two of them, wow.  Lucky you.


----------



## SDBagLover

southernbelle43 said:


> Two of them, wow.  Lucky you.


I had trouble choosing the color and was going to return one but well, I decided to keep both.  Guilt has set in but hopefully I can ignore it.  : )


----------



## ksuromax

SDBagLover said:


> I had trouble choosing the color and was going to return one but well, I decided to keep both.  Guilt has set in but hopefully I can ignore it.  : )


which colours are they? Aqua and Coral/Terracota?
very beautiful, and perfect for summer
I had really hard time choosing espadrilles between Aqua, Coral/Terracota and Sunset, ended up with Sunset, they go well with my other stuff, but they are so darn lovely, you just want them all!!!


----------



## sngsk

SDBagLover said:


> I had trouble choosing the color and was going to return one but well, I decided to keep both.  Guilt has set in but hopefully I can ignore it.  : )


Gorgeous colours! Especially love the aqua one. [emoji173]


----------



## sngsk

Brighton pouch. And taking inspiration from @ksuromax and finally putting my scarves to use. Starting with my smaller ones. Baby steps [emoji1]


----------



## sngsk

Brighton pouch. And taking inspiration from @ksuromax and finally putting my scarves to use. Starting with my smaller ones. Baby steps [emoji1] 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4393586


----------



## dolali

sngsk said:


> Brighton pouch. And taking inspiration from @ksuromax and finally putting my scarves to use. Starting with my smaller ones. Baby steps [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4393586



 Love the Brighton color, and matched with the scarf makes your entire outfit just gorgeous!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sngsk said:


> Brighton pouch.



Looking chic and love how you tie your scarf.


----------



## SDBagLover

ksuromax said:


> which colours are they? Aqua and Coral/Terracota?
> very beautiful, and perfect for summer
> I had really hard time choosing espadrilles between Aqua, Coral/Terracota and Sunset, ended up with Sunset, they go well with my other stuff, but they are so darn lovely, you just want them all!!!


Thank you, these are my first BV wallets and the colors were what originally caught my eye.  I'm thrilled with the quality, feel (the leather is so soft!), and organization of the wallets.  To be honest I do not know what the official color names are.  Maybe the BV tag inside would tell me that?  I agree that BV is so lovely, you want all the colors!


----------



## SDBagLover

sngsk said:


> Gorgeous colours! Especially love the aqua one. [emoji173]


Thank you!  I'm so happy with this purchase.  My guilt is all gone now.  It only took a few days to leave me.  : )


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Brighton pouch. And taking inspiration from @ksuromax and finally putting my scarves to use. Starting with my smaller ones. Baby steps [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4393586


oh, lovely!!! 
is this Minuit au Fb?? great petrol blue cw


----------



## ksuromax

SDBagLover said:


> Thank you, these are my first BV wallets and the colors were what originally caught my eye.  I'm thrilled with the quality, feel (the leather is so soft!), and organization of the wallets.  To be honest I do not know what the official color names are.  Maybe the BV tag inside would tell me that?  I agree that BV is so lovely, you want all the colors!


tag inside can be de-coded only by a BV SA, but if they came in own boxes it might be mentioned on the rib side of the cover


----------



## sngsk

ksuromax said:


> oh, lovely!!!
> is this Minuit au Fb?? great petrol blue cw


Yes, it is! Good eye! [emoji122]


----------



## ksuromax

sngsk said:


> Yes, it is! Good eye! [emoji122]


----------



## SDBagLover

ksuromax said:


> tag inside can be de-coded only by a BV SA, but if they came in own boxes it might be mentioned on the rib side of the cover


Checked the boxes and one had the color on it, aqua.  The orange wallet's box didn't show the official color so it's anyone's guess.  It's kind of a darkish orange though. I have a handful of BV bags but have never tried their wallets.  Having a bright color in my bag somehow makes me happy.  Thank you for your help.  I have a lot to learn about BV.  Love their leather.


----------



## ksuromax

SDBagLover said:


> Checked the boxes and one had the color on it, aqua.  The orange wallet's box didn't show the official color so it's anyone's guess.  It's kind of a darkish orange though. I have a handful of BV bags but have never tried their wallets.  Having a bright color in my bag somehow makes me happy.  Thank you for your help.  I have a lot to learn about BV.  Love their leather.


yes, it does look like Aqua, and if they were of the same collection then the other one must be Terracota 
regardless, they both are very happy colours, congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Mod shot of the Nero small pouch. It is very comfy.


----------



## V0N1B2

Buckeyemommy said:


> Mod shot of the Nero small pouch. It is very comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396528


That’s got a pretty good drop on it, huh? Like a true crossbody that hits just past the hip. Looks good on you


----------



## Buckeyemommy

V0N1B2 said:


> That’s got a pretty good drop on it, huh? Like a true crossbody that hits just past the hip. Looks good on you



Thanks. Yes it is quite long. I shortened tie drop though after my outing. I love how it’s easily adjustable.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Denim espadrilles.


----------



## sngsk

Buckeyemommy said:


> Denim espadrilles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397371


So casual chic. Love it. Great colour too!


----------



## sngsk

Ferro roma. More than 10 years and still very much in love with it [emoji173]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Buckeyemommy said:


> Denim espadrilles.]



Lovely espadrilles and you look like you are having an amazing time as well. Enjoy!


----------



## H’sKisses

sngsk said:


> Ferro roma. More than 10 years and still very much in love with it [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4398433



Lovely! For some reason I thought the Roma was more structured than this!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Lovely! For some reason I thought the Roma was more structured than this!


+1 Didn't know it can soften to such a huggable state.


----------



## sngsk

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Lovely! For some reason I thought the Roma was more structured than this!


It was much more structured when I first got it in 2008 though  definitely not as structured as say the Piazza. Managed to find the pic from my reveal all those years ago [emoji3] 

The Roma's structure was what drew me to it at first but it has softened beautifully over the years and I have grown to love that aspect of BV's leather and designs. [emoji173]


----------



## catsinthebag

sngsk said:


> Ferro roma. More than 10 years and still very much in love with it [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4398433



Beautiful shot! Can you please ID your top? I really like it!


----------



## sngsk

catsinthebag said:


> Beautiful shot! Can you please ID your top? I really like it!


Thanks! I got my top from Marks & Spencer many years ago. At least 7-8 i think. Obviously, my style hasn't changed for many years. [emoji23]


----------



## ksuromax

Hobo in Canard, espadrilles in Brighton


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Hobo in Canard, espadrilles in Brighton


Adore both these teal shades! [emoji170]


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> Hobo in Canard, espadrilles in Brighton


You are amazing.  Your closet must be the size of a country, lol.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Adore both these teal shades! [emoji170]


  


southernbelle43 said:


> You are amazing.  Your closet must be the size of a country, lol.


  don't tell my DH!


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> don't tell my DH!


I would NEVER betray The Sisterhood of the Bag, are you kidding.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> I would NEVER betray The Sisterhood of the Bag, are you kidding.


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> Hobo in Canard, espadrilles in Brighton


Looks so good with jeans and grey tee! You wear it well.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Looks so good with jeans and grey tee! You wear it well.


thank you!


----------



## sngsk

ksuromax said:


> Hobo in Canard, espadrilles in Brighton


Canard and brighton! My favourite teal shades. Love it [emoji173]


----------



## Kharris332003

I don’t travel much now but had to go to NJ last week for a quick trip. I took my red spazzolato mini. Here are pics from the meeting and hotel.  It’s very structured and somewhat heavy but I love it.  

On the trip, I saw an LV Damier Ebene Neverfull, one of the new Gucci slim totes, a Dior book tote, a Chanel maxi flap and a Chanel backpack.. I wouldn’t trade my mini or any of my BV bags for any of them.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 4404138
> View attachment 4404137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t travel much now but had to go to NJ last week for a quick trip. I took my red spazzolato mini. Here are pics from the meeting and hotel.  It’s very structured and somewhat heavy but I love it.
> 
> On the trip, I saw an LV Damier Ebene Neverfull, one of the new Gucci slim totes, a Dior book tote, a Chanel maxi flap and a Chanel backpack.. I wouldn’t trade my mini or any of my BV bags for any of them.


I love it. I just got a mini and do not mind the weight at all because I love the accessibility and the sheer beauty of it.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 4404138
> View attachment 4404137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t travel much now but had to go to NJ last week for a quick trip. I took my red spazzolato mini. Here are pics from the meeting and hotel.  It’s very structured and somewhat heavy but I love it.
> 
> On the trip, I saw an LV Damier Ebene Neverfull, one of the new Gucci slim totes, a Dior book tote, a Chanel maxi flap and a Chanel backpack.. I wouldn’t trade my mini or any of my BV bags for any of them.



Neither would I!  Love this.


----------



## sonyamorris

Knot bracelet today!


----------



## dolali

On my way back, waiting to board


----------



## diane278

When your cervo loop decides to go along to the grocery store.....


And then decides to ride shotgun inside a grocery bag on the way home.....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> When cervo loop decides to go to grocery store.



Always love seeing action shots of cervo!


----------



## sngsk

Falling in love with my Cigar paglia satchel all over again after having it tucked away for months [emoji173]


----------



## Nibb

diane278 said:


> When your cervo loop decides to go along to the grocery store.....
> View attachment 4405519
> 
> And then decides to ride shotgun inside a grocery bag on the way home.....
> View attachment 4405518


Beautiful! I really love this bag, what is the bag lined in? It looks like contrasting leather. Thanks for keeping the mod shots coming.


----------



## Rumbabird

Camello cervo loop hobo at the gym.


----------



## dolali

Rumbabird said:


> Camello cervo loop hobo at the gym.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406591



OMG! What a beautiful color!


----------



## Nibb

Rumbabird said:


> Camello cervo loop hobo at the gym.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406591


Another beautiful Cervo bag! Love that color


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Rumbabird said:


> Camello cervo loop



Beautiful!


----------



## Rumbabird

dolali said:


> OMG! What a beautiful color!


TY [emoji255]


----------



## Rumbabird

dolali said:


> OMG! What a beautiful color!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Rumbabird said:


> Camello cervo loop hobo at the gym.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406591



Oh this color!  So yummy.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Nero pouch and tennis shoes at movies.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> When your cervo loop decides to go along to the grocery store.....
> View attachment 4405519
> 
> And then decides to ride shotgun inside a grocery bag on the way home.....
> View attachment 4405518





Rumbabird said:


> Camello cervo loop hobo at the gym.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406591


big cervo love!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Ink Cabat and I, picking up a few groceries...


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Ink Cabat and I, picking up a few groceries...
> View attachment 4408775


Stunning!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Stunning!!!!


Thanks, just hit the buy button on a small ottone as well ...


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, just hit the buy button on a small ottone as well ...


Well then you surely need to downsize SOMETHING to me.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Well then you surely need to downsize SOMETHING to me.


 no.


----------



## dolali

southernbelle43 said:


> Well then you surely need to downsize SOMETHING to me.





muchstuff said:


> no.



To me then? No? 

Congratulations! It is a beautiful Cabat!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> no.


You have to be running out of space.  Come on..Admit it.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> You have to be running out of space.  Come on..Admit it.


I've taken over the spare room closet...


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> To me then? No?
> 
> Congratulations! It is a beautiful Cabat!


Thanks, I'm pretty excited, the Cabat is such a great bag!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> I've taken over the spare room closet...


I admire your creativity.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I admire your creativity.


I'm afraid DH will start counting one day...oh well, there are still the drawers under the spare beds.


----------



## H’sKisses

You won’t regret it! And the Mini is a great size! I think I prefer it to the medium.


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> You won’t regret it! And the Mini is a great size! I think I prefer it to the medium.


My ink is a mini, it's as large as I would want to go for my someone my size.


----------



## sonyamorris

My newest addition, Mallow metallic pouch. Not action pic actually, but I carried it a couple of times and never took a foto.
@ksuromax I think we are two times bag twins now?


----------



## muchstuff

sonyamorris said:


> My newest addition, Mallow metallic pouch. Not action pic actually, but I carried it a couple of times and never took a foto.
> @ksuromax I think we are two times bag twins now?


Love that colour


----------



## H’sKisses

I need something in mallow metallic!


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> My newest addition, Mallow metallic pouch. Not action pic actually, but I carried it a couple of times and never took a foto.
> @ksuromax I think we are two times bag twins now?


yes, we are!  
Elephant hobo and Mallow metallic pouch! yay!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Ink Cabat and I]



[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]  this Cabat is so beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> Mallow metallic pouch.:



I had Mallow before but I think metallic Mallow looks even better! So beautiful!


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> When your cervo loop decides to go along to the grocery store.....
> View attachment 4405519
> 
> And then decides to ride shotgun inside a grocery bag on the way home.....
> View attachment 4405518


I love her dress, lol


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> My ink is a mini, it's as large as I would want to go for my someone my size.


I agree. I cannot imagine my using one any bigger than this. However, mine is Chevre and the sides do not fold in.  With a softer leather and the ability to fold in the sides (do they stay that way without too much difficulty?) I could see using a medium.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Ink Cabat and I, picking up a few groceries...
> View attachment 4408775


what a cool shot!!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]  this Cabat is so beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I agree. I cannot imagine my using one any bigger than this. However, mine is Chevre and the sides do not fold in.  With a softer leather and the ability to fold in the sides (do they stay that way without too much difficulty?) I could see using a medium.


Mine pop right back out. But perhaps they could have been trained from the beginning...?


----------



## muchstuff

My workhorse helping out at the antique show...this was such a great investment!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> My workhorse helping out at the antique show...this was such a great investment!
> View attachment 4409753


I love that color!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I love that color!!!!


It’s actually just black!


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> My workhorse helping out at the antique show...this was such a great investment!
> View attachment 4409753



So excited for mine to arrive!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> It’s actually just black!


Really. It looks like a lovely gray on my iPad.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Really. It looks like a lovely gray on my iPad.


Must have been the lighting!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Must have been the lighting!


No it is probably this old iPad, lol.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> No it is probably this old iPad, lol.


----------



## ksuromax

Study in RED


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> Study in RED



Red hot!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> Study in RED


Lady, you rock in style!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Red hot!!!





southernbelle43 said:


> Lady, you rock in style!!!!


thank you, Beauties!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Study in RED



This makes me happy [emoji173]️


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Study in RED


Great shot, pet the doggo for me .


----------



## muchstuff

Ms. Denim went out for the first time today, love the cervo Loop!


----------



## dolali

Love to see your pics! Gorgeous Red Cervo!


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Ms. Denim went out for the first time today, love the cervo Loop!
> 
> View attachment 4413405


Oh my! This is beautiful!!! Glad you are keeping it!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Oh my! This is beautiful!!! Glad you are keeping it!


Thanks!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Study in RED



Got a red doggie from the outlet. I can’t believe how excited I am over this.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Study in RED


The caption ought to read STUNNER in Red. [emoji173]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Ms. Denim]



Yay! So happy you are loving it!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Great shot, pet the doggo for me .


thanks! Done!  


Buckeyemommy said:


> Got a red doggie from the outlet. I can’t believe how excited I am over this.


yeeey!!! welcome to the Red Dog club!!!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay! So happy you are loving it!


Such a great bag, now I want a large again too!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Such a great bag, now I want a large again too!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


>



I know, I'm quick to sell sometimes. My large ebano cervo Loop and my china baseball hobo


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Such a great bag, now I want a large again too!


I think the large is perfect for winter when you need to bring along all the cold weather essentials. The hunt BEGINS! I'm sure you will find it very soon.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> I think the large is perfect for winter when you need to bring along all the cold weather essentials. The hunt BEGINS! I'm sure you will find it very soon.


Nope, Ban Island until the end of spring. I've shown very little constraint so far this year and I need to get my impulse buying under control.  (I still have my doggo key chain and a Bal Bazar bag coming...). But yes, I sold my large Loop in the summer, foolishly not considering that the bag would look far more balanced on me with boots and a jacket in the winter. It was ebano too... .


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> Nope, Ban Island until the end of spring. I've shown very little constraint so far this year and I need to get my impulse buying under control.  (I still have my doggo key chain and a Bal Bazar bag coming...). But yes, I sold my large Loop in the summer, foolishly not considering that the bag would look far more balanced on me with boots and a jacket in the winter. It was ebano too... .



Got room on the island?! I desperately need to be handcuffed to a palm tree. My trigger finger keeps getting me into trouble [emoji23]


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Got room on the island?! I desperately need to be handcuffed to a palm tree. My trigger finger keeps getting me into trouble [emoji23]


I can use the company!


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> I can use the company!



Let me just get delivery of my PO mini and Scarab pouch and I’ll come over with some cocktails [emoji23]


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Let me just get delivery of my PO mini and Scarab pouch and I’ll come over with some cocktails [emoji23]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Got room on the island?! I desperately need to be handcuffed to a palm tree. My trigger finger keeps getting me into trouble [emoji23]



+1


----------



## southernbelle43

I will be waiting on all of you!


----------



## Nibb

The aubergine Nodini is enjoying a night out.


----------



## ksuromax

Night street life and Nodini


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Night street life and Nodini


Exotic!


----------



## dolali

Another Nodini out and about tonight. This one is having fun at a fundraising event


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4421088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The aubergine Nodini is enjoying a night out.





ksuromax said:


> Night street life and Nodini





dolali said:


> Another Nodini out and about tonight. This one is having fun at a fundraising event
> 
> View attachment 4421971



I like the way these Nodinis party!


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> Another Nodini out and about tonight. This one is having fun at a fundraising event
> 
> View attachment 4421971


gorgeous!!


----------



## Nibb

Buckeyemommy said:


> I like the way these Nodinis party!


The Nodinis love to play.


dolali said:


> Another Nodini out and about tonight. This one is having fun at a fundraising event
> 
> View attachment 4421971


Beautiful!


----------



## hokatie

Morning coffee with this.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hokatie said:


> Morning coffee with this.


This one is so lovely!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nibb said:


> Nodini.





ksuromax said:


> Nodini





dolali said:


> Another nodini



What gorgeous pillows! Mine is screaming to be let out of the closet now. [emoji173]


----------



## hokatie

frenziedhandbag said:


> This one is so lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## dolali

Again with my Nodini in China Red, accompanied by my dear friend-niece's in Tourmaline! Pure love!


----------



## Rumbabird

At the gym with camello cervo loop.


----------



## southernbelle43

hokatie said:


> Morning coffee with this.


That is gorgeous. So different. What style is it?


----------



## hokatie

southernbelle43 said:


> That is gorgeous. So different. What style is it?


Thanks! I got this in Venice, called medium cesta, limited edition. Neiman Marcus is selling it too.


----------



## Nibb

Rumbabird said:


> At the gym with camello cervo loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4428217


That color!


----------



## Nibb

The new little pouch went camping at the Grand Canyon, it’s perfect for slipping into a backpack or tote. We are celebrating Cinco De Mayo after a day of touring.


----------



## mahanica

Large veneta in red (exact color is unknown code RS) Nappa leather. The current love of my life!


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> The new little pouch went camping at the Grand Canyon, it’s perfect for slipping into a backpack or tote. We are celebrating Cinco De Mayo after a day of touring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429077


great little handy bag and a fab shot!  


mahanica said:


> Large veneta in red (exact color is unknown code RS) Nappa leather. The current love of my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429387


love all about it!!


----------



## mahanica

love all about it!! [emoji813][/QUOTE]

Thank you so much!![emoji173]️


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> great little handy bag and a fab shot!
> 
> love all about it!!


Thank you!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Hi, Im new to the BV forum! This is me with my medium hobo. I love this bag so much I actually just ordered a large and it will be here next week. I am abit nervous though it is going to be too big for me. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4434491


----------



## southernbelle43

SpeedyJC said:


> Hi, Im new to the BV forum! This is me with my medium hobo. I love this bag so much I actually just ordered a large and it will be here next week. I am abit nervous though it is going to be too big for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434491


They "carry" small because of their wonderful drapy leather.


----------



## SpeedyJC

southernbelle43 said:


> They "carry" small because of their wonderful drapy leather.



Thank you, that is good to know so maybe it will fit me ok.  The medium is the perfect size for everyday for me but I feel like on days I travel I would like a bigger size so I can fit slightly more stuff in it.


----------



## southernbelle43

SpeedyJC said:


> Thank you, that is good to know so maybe it will fit me ok.  The medium is the perfect size for everyday for me but I feel like on days I travel I would like a bigger size so I can fit slightly more stuff in it.


I have the opposite problem.  I have a couple of bags so small, even my daughter said that they look ridiculous.  Who cares.  When I want to wear them, I do. I know for a fact that we are not noticed by people as much as we think we are. Everyone is too tuned in to themselves and how they look, lol. Wear your new one and enjoy it unless YOU don't like it.


----------



## muchstuff

SpeedyJC said:


> View attachment 4434495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Im new to the BV forum! This is me with my medium hobo. I love this bag so much I actually just ordered a large and it will be here next week. I am abit nervous though it is going to be too big for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434491


I have a large and don't find it too big. And I'm a shortie (5'2"). You may find it sticks out a bit when new but once it softens I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## lkweh

SpeedyJC said:


> View attachment 4434495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Im new to the BV forum! This is me with my medium hobo. I love this bag so much I actually just ordered a large and it will be here next week. I am abit nervous though it is going to be too big for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434491


Look great. I am 5' and I have both, medium and large. I feel they are different depending on occasion. Medium is more dressy while large is great for carrying more stuff once it drapes & looks more casual


----------



## ksuromax

Hobo #7


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Hobo #7


That scarf matches so well with 007. [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> That scarf matches so well with 007. [emoji7]


 thank you!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> Hobo #7


That scarf! ❤️


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> That scarf! ❤️


----------



## SpeedyJC

muchstuff said:


> I have a large and don't find it too big. And I'm a shortie (5'2"). You may find it sticks out a bit when new but once it softens I'm sure you'll love it.



The size didnt bother me at all but I think I may return it because the bag is as dry as straw and looks very dehydrated. Maybe a conditioner might help? Its very stiff because of how dry it is. I love my medium bag its as soft as butter.  I did order the larger one pre-ownded from yoogis.


----------



## southernbelle43

SpeedyJC said:


> The size didnt bother me at all but I think I may return it because the bag is as dry as straw and looks very dehydrated. Maybe a conditioner might help? Its very stiff because of how dry it is. I love my medium bag its as soft as butter.  I did order the larger one pre-ownded from yoogis.


Give it a little moisturizer like Cadillac leather conditioner or some other good quality product. It should look like new!


----------



## SpeedyJC

southernbelle43 said:


> Give it a little moisturizer like Cadillac leather conditioner or some other good quality product. It should look like new!


TY for the recommendation. I just placed an order for it.


----------



## southernbelle43

SpeedyJC said:


> TY for the recommendation. I just placed an order for it.


You need to give your babies a little moisturizer once or twice a year, or if they look thirsty.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Give it a little moisturizer like Cadillac leather conditioner or some other good quality product. It should look like new!


I've never conditioned an intrecciato bag, I'm wondering how tricky it could be to condition all of the weave without leaving product in between...?


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> I've never conditioned an intrecciato bag, I'm wondering how tricky it could be to condition all of the weave without leaving product in between...?


If you use a cloth, like a washcloth,  which absorbs the cream and use just a little you won’t get it in between or what little does go in will absorb.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> If you use a cloth, like a washcloth,  which absorbs the cream and use just a little you won’t get it in between or what little does go in will absorb.


Patience isn't my strong point...I tend to be more of the slather it on type .


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Patience isn't my strong point...I tend to be more of the slather it on type .


 Not mine either unless it involves something this expensive, lol.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Not mine either unless it involves something this expensive, lol.


Fair point.


----------



## paruparo

Traveling for work and here’s my  BV today. I actually found this in a consignment store while on a trip to NYC. $300! I own other BV’s and it felt and looked authentic to me. But I still immediately took it to an actual BV store and even the sales associate said “what a find!”. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 The only thing is the tag was not on it, so I’m not sure what year or even color it is, and I forgot to ask the sales associate.


----------



## V0N1B2

paruparo said:


> View attachment 4440979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traveling for work and here’s my  BV today. I actually found this in a consignment store while on a trip to NYC. $300! I own other BV’s and it felt and looked authentic to me. But I still immediately took it to an actual BV store and even the sales associate said “what a find!”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4440974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing is the tag was not on it, so I’m not sure what year or even color it is, and I forgot to ask the sales associate.


There’s an ID This BV thread here: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-id-this-bv-style-color-age-post-here.115185/  if you’re interested in knowing. Just post pics of the heatstamp and authenticity tag found in the interior zippered picket.


----------



## paruparo

V0N1B2 said:


> There’s an ID This BV thread here:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-id-this-bv-style-color-age-post-here.115185/  if you’re interested in knowing. Just post pics of the heatstamp and authenticity tag found in the interior zippered picket.



Oooh I will do that, thanks for the suggestion! It has the heat stamp but the tag that’s usually in the interior pocket was torn off. So I couldn’t tell what year or color. I do know it’s the older style Veneta coz of the strap. And it’s gray. Haha, that’s about it.


----------



## ksuromax

ZA tote, Brighton espadrilles


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> I've never conditioned an intrecciato bag, I'm wondering how tricky it could be to condition all of the weave without leaving product in between...?


I decided to try out the advice that I gave you, lol. I got a wash cloth and Cadillac leather conditioner. I put a small amount of the conditioner on the cloth and rubbed it into the cloth a little, then conditioned the bag.  The intrecciato loved it.  It did not get in between the leather strips and the bag is softly  conditioned and glowing.  Leather just needs a little food now and then.  It also got rid of the last of the peculiar smell that was on the bag


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I decided to try out the advice that I gave you, lol. I got a wash cloth and Cadillac leather conditioner. I put a small amount of the conditioner on the cloth and rubbed it into the cloth a little, then conditioned the bag.  The intrecciato loved it.  It did not get in between the leather strips and the bag is softly  conditioned and glowing.  Leather just needs a little food now and then.  It also got rid of the last of the peculiar smell that was on the bag


Thanks, good to know it can be done!


----------



## sonyamorris

Love love love my Deco ring!
I didn’t wear it for a couple of months, because it seemed too dressy to me with ordinary clothes, but summer dresses and silk tops helped the ring to return!


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> Love love love my Deco ring!
> I didn’t wear it for a couple of months, because it seemed too dressy to me with ordinary clothes, but summer dresses and silk tops helped the ring to return!


Fabulous shot!!


----------



## sonyamorris

ksuromax said:


> Fabulous shot!!


Thank you!


----------



## Mousse

Nero City Hobo.


----------



## V0N1B2

Mousse said:


> View attachment 4457470
> View attachment 4457471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nero City Hobo.


I like your tunic/blouse thingy


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> I like your tunic/blouse thingy


Thanks. It’s a hand painted cotton jacket that I picked up in Tiburon a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Kharris332003

Mousse said:


> View attachment 4457470
> View attachment 4457471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nero City Hobo.


Love the whole look!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mousse said:


> City Hobo.


The City Veneta looks great on you!


----------



## ksuromax

Accessories day


----------



## diane278

Drove out to a friend’s ranch today for lunch. It was hot. But not Ksuromax (Dubai) hot....no gloves needed.


Left my Lauren clutch in the car as it’s not “horse friendly”. 


Saying “hi” to the mare I used to ride. I wore a pair of BV espadrilles out there and managed to keep them fairly clean. That’s a feat in itself!


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Drove out to a friend’s ranch today for lunch. It was hot. But not Ksuromax (Dubai) hot....no gloves needed.
> View attachment 4464703
> 
> Left my Lauren clutch in the car as it’s not “horse friendly”.
> View attachment 4464704
> 
> Saying “hi” to the mare I used to ride. I wore a pair of BV espadrilles out there and managed to keep them fairly clean. That’s a feat in itself!
> View attachment 4464705


How fun. Looks like a really lovely place. Did it make you nostalgic for your equestrian days.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> How fun. Looks like a really lovely place. Did it make you nostalgic for your equestrian days.


Yes...it did!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Drove out to a friend’s ranch today for lunch. It was hot. But not Ksuromax (Dubai) hot....no gloves needed.
> View attachment 4464703
> 
> Left my Lauren clutch in the car as it’s not “horse friendly”.
> View attachment 4464704
> 
> Saying “hi” to the mare I used to ride. I wore a pair of BV espadrilles out there and managed to keep them fairly clean. That’s a feat in itself!
> View attachment 4464705


fabulous!!


----------



## diane278

Mist pouch checking out my favorite house wares gift shop.


----------



## Doncaster42

Stunning tableau


----------



## muchstuff

This is why I love the Cabat...holds a lot and it's instant access!


----------



## diane278

Doncaster42 said:


> Stunning tableau


They have beautiful things.....very traditional and beautifully arranged.....


----------



## couturequeen

Camel Ball out with the cacti


----------



## muchstuff

couturequeen said:


> Camel Ball out with the cacti


This style is still on my list...


----------



## couturequeen

Loving my new espadrilles


----------



## H’sKisses

couturequeen said:


> Loving my new espadrilles


 Love the metallics! I’d love to see a full
Shot of the bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

couturequeen said:


> Camel Ball out with the cacti


Such a lovely shot of your Ball bag. BVettes really do take such beautiful pictures. 


couturequeen said:


> Loving my new espadrilles


I love them too, and your bag!


----------



## ksuromax

couturequeen said:


> Loving my new espadrilles


----------



## couturequeen

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Love the metallics! I’d love to see a full
> Shot of the bag!



Here you go!


----------



## ksuromax

The Cat and The Bag


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> The Cat and The Bag


Lovely cat!


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> Lovely cat!


thank you!


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> The Cat and The Bag


Kitten has legs out to here! Lovely Cabat, too, but of course!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Kitten has legs out to here! Lovely Cabat, too, but of course!


she's grown up, from 700 grams of fluff and bones she's turned into a beautiful young lady!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> The Cat and The Bag


Great shot!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> she's grown up, from 700 grams of fluff and bones she's turned into a beautiful young lady!


I remember how spindly she was. She looks gorgeous now!


----------



## diane278

This post is a bit late. I didn’t realize I had an action shot....a pair of Nero BV espadrilles (barely visible).
I babysat a 3 year old neighbor for a couple of hours. This was our meal. Yup. Plastic food....topped with imaginary maple syrup. Yummy! Yummy!


----------



## Nibb

diane278 said:


> This post is a bit late. I didn’t realize I had an action shot....a pair of Nero BV espadrilles (barely visible).
> I babysat a 3 year old neighbor for a couple of hours. This was our meal. Yup. Plastic food....topped with imaginary maple syrup. Yummy! Yummy!
> View attachment 4480513


So cute! Happy 4th to you.


----------



## diane278

At the gas station, quenching my car’s thirst......


----------



## Beauty2c

Hi. Just got this. Do you know the name of the bag and color - dusty rose or deco rose?  What year of collection?  Thanks a lot.


----------



## southernbelle43

lilinko said:


> Hi. Just got this. Do you know the name of the bag and color - dusty rose or deco rose?  What year of collection?  Thanks a lot.


I know nothing about it but it is "purdy".


----------



## couturequeen

Out with the Gainsboro


----------



## diane278

couturequeen said:


> Out with the Gainsboro


Do you find it heavy? I feel like I’m carrying luggage.....but it’s truly a work of art, so there’s that going for it....


----------



## couturequeen

I travel very lightly but yes, I just think of what tremendous art it is when I tote it around. The compliments I receive while wearing it help!  I also shoulder carry it a bit, so it’s not really that bothersome.


----------



## diane278

.


----------



## diane278

couturequeen said:


> I travel very lightly but yes, I just think of what tremendous art it is when I tote it around. The compliments I receive while wearing it help!  I also shoulder carry it a bit, so it’s not really that bothersome.


It IS gorgeous. My nuvolato Lido is also heavy. Perhaps I’ve been carrying little clutches too long. I probably need to get back to carrying larger bags.....at least once in awhile.....


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> It IS gorgeous. My nuvolato Lido is also heavy. Perhaps I’ve been carrying little clutches too long. I probably need to get back to carrying larger bags.....at least once in awhile.....


you definitely do! i miss your Nuvolato!


----------



## ksuromax

Monalisa Nodini


----------



## couturequeen

diane278 said:


> It IS gorgeous. My nuvolato Lido is also heavy. Perhaps I’ve been carrying little clutches too long. I probably need to get back to carrying larger bags.....at least once in awhile.....



I finally tried on a Lauren last month and I totally see the appeal.

I mostly wear a crossbody throughout the week, so totes are just for weekends, vacation, or when I’m shopping.

I’m mentally prepared for a bit more additional weight. It seems better than the so-heavy-before-you-place-anything-in-it bags by Celine or Hermes!


----------



## sonyamorris

Return of the Hobo


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sonyamorris said:


> Return of the Hobo


Lovely style and I cite a BV ring too.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> This post is a bit late. I didn’t realize I had an action shot....a pair of Nero BV espadrilles (barely visible).
> I babysat a 3 year old neighbor for a couple of hours. This was our meal. Yup. Plastic food....topped with imaginary maple syrup. Yummy! Yummy!
> View attachment 4480513


And no calories, saturated fat, preservatives or sugar.  Perfect


----------



## ksuromax

Monalisa Nodini's been busy today


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> you definitely do! i miss your Nuvolato!


Here you go!  On my way out for donuts....aka my breakfast....
(I’ve missed her, too!)


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> Monalisa Nodini's been busy today


It is surely getting around!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Here you go!  On my way out for donuts....aka my breakfast....
> (I’ve missed her, too!)
> View attachment 4491015


thank you! 
bellissima!


----------



## ksuromax

Buona sera!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Monalisa Nodini's been busy today


Love these action shots! Looks like you are having a great time!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Here you go!


What a lovely look. I adore the details of your tote. I'm sure you mentioned before and I probably missed that post. May I ask where your espadrilles are from?


----------



## Kharris332003

ksuromax said:


> Buona sera!


Thank you for such fabulous shots. I hope you have a wonderful trip.


----------



## Kharris332003

diane278 said:


> Here you go!  On my way out for donuts....aka my breakfast....
> (I’ve missed her, too!)
> View attachment 4491015


She’s gorgeous. Thank you for the picture.


----------



## mahanica

In Nice, France


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a lovely look. I adore the details of your tote. I'm sure you mentioned before and I probably missed that post. May I ask where your espadrilles are from?


The espadrilles are from Nordstrom’s. They have them in black and white. Available online.

Here are the numbers on the boxes. I hope it helps......


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love these action shots! Looks like you are having a great time!


Thank you!  


Kharris332003 said:


> Thank you for such fabulous shots. I hope you have a wonderful trip.


thank you!  


mahanica said:


> View attachment 4491403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Nice, France


OMG! at a first glance I thought i'm going crazy, how could i know this place?... then i scrolled down and saw - Nice! 
i was there just 2 days ago!!  
lovely shot, and a very beautiful bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> The espadrilles are from Nordstrom’s. They have them in black and white.


It helps! Thank you Diane!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> Thank you!
> 
> thank you!
> 
> OMG! at a first glance I thought i'm going crazy, how could i know this place?... then i scrolled down and saw - Nice!
> i was there just 2 days ago!!
> lovely shot, and a very beautiful bag!


Omg everyone’s having a great summer! Please keep the vacay shots coming.


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Buona sera!


Where are those heavy doors (?) you hung your nodini on?  Those are really dramatic.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Where are those heavy doors (?) you hung your nodini on?  Those are really dramatic.


it's a merchant's place on the Ponte Vecchio (as the sign on the other shot says), i'm at the moment in Florence...


----------



## sonyamorris

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely style and I cite a BV ring too.


Right! It is my loveliest casual jewelry piece. Adore it.


----------



## sonyamorris

ksuromax said:


> it's a merchant's place on the Ponte Vecchio (as the sign on the other shot says), i'm at the moment in Florence...


Will you come to Rome this time?


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> Will you come to Rome this time?


Nope, not this time, sorry


----------



## couturequeen

sonyamorris said:


> Return of the Hobo



A great reminder to bring my blue baseball out for a spin! Love this color pairing.


----------



## anniebhu

ksuromax said:


> Monalisa Nodini's been busy today


BV Florence？ I bought my first BV there...... time to visit again

Have a great holiday!


----------



## ksuromax

anniebhu said:


> BV Florence？ I bought my first BV there...... time to visit again
> 
> Have a great holiday!


thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Small Nodini in Bologna


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Small Nodini in Bologna


Isn’t this the handiest little bag?!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Small Nodini in Bologna


It's a darling and thank you for the lovely vacay shots. So therapeutic for me.


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Isn’t this the handiest little bag?!


thank you, it absolutely is! and so surprisingly roomy!! 


frenziedhandbag said:


> It's a darling and thank you for the lovely vacay shots. So therapeutic for me.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Beautiful practically-new hobo in Rose Deco from Tradesy!  Our family took a day trip to Santa Barbara for some sunshine along the coast and to give our son a low pressure tour of UCSB.


----------



## ksuromax

the same small Nodini in the city of all those who's in love... #Verona
shot #3 is the church where, as per legend, Romeo and Juliette got wed


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> the same small Nodini in the city of all those who's in love... #Verona
> shot #3 is the church where, as per legend, Romeo and Juliette got wed


Stunning. Thanks for sharing your travel pics, Italy is the best. 
Divertiti!


----------



## ksuromax

Monalisa Nodini 
in Verona today


----------



## ksuromax

so good to be back!! 
Ti amo, Milano!!


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> so good to be back!!
> Ti amo, Milano!!


I don't know if I am more envious of your travels or your bags!  That color is awesome.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> I don't know if I am more envious of your travels or your bags!  That color is awesome.


----------



## ksuromax

my brand new Nodini in Atlantic
@Genoa


----------



## Kharris332003

ksuromax said:


> my brand new Nodini in Atlantic
> @Genoa


She’s a true beauty. Thank you for showing her us in the country of her origin!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> my brand new Nodini in Atlantic


So beautiful shots of Atlantic in action!


----------



## ksuromax

Atlantic Nodini in Nice


----------



## Nibb

My Sloane is Ikea Blue!


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> My Sloane is Ikea Blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4503241


Love this bag!!


----------



## ksuromax

last night in Nice in a British pub 
Atlantic Nodini 
(so glad i found this one! such a great neutral colour!)


----------



## dyyong

ksuromax said:


> my brand new Nodini in Atlantic
> @Genoa


This made me want make a trip to local aquarium, but then I’ll have urge to eat fish and seafood lol


----------



## dyyong

ksuromax said:


> last night in Nice in a British pub
> Atlantic Nodini
> (so glad i found this one! such a great neutral colour!)


Just when I convince myself I don’t need Nodini in my life yours showed up


----------



## ksuromax

my brand new small bag on her maiden voyage in Istanbul


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> my brand new small bag on her maiden voyage in Istanbul


I love your smaller bags, this one, your Nodinis, and the flap Nodini are my faves. I think I may need a couple of smaller shoulder bags too. Thanks for posting all the beautiful vacay pictures, safe travels!


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> I love your smaller bags, this one, your Nodinis, and the flap Nodini are my faves. I think I may need a couple of smaller shoulder bags too. Thanks for posting all the beautiful vacay pictures, safe travels!


thank you!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Nibb said:


> My Sloane is Ikea Blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4503241


Love that blue!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nibb said:


> I love your smaller bags. Thanks for posting all the beautiful vacay pictures, safe travels!


+1!


----------



## Nibb

Buckeyemommy said:


> Love that blue!


Thank you, it’s turned into my summer bag.


----------



## ksuromax

My new small bag visited Topkapi Palace, the residence of the osman sultans in Istanbul 
shot #2 is a church on the territory of the Sultan's Palace, called Haya Irene 
shot #4 is in Sultan's library


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> My new small bag


I love how this little bag is going places![/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## ksuromax

Nodini in Atlantic and a curious bee


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Nodini in Atlantic and a curious bee


Such an adorable shot of bee...


----------



## diane278

Because my love for the mini is unwavering, I took her shopping today for a few prints.....


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Because my love for the mini is unwavering, I took her shopping today for a few prints.....
> 
> View attachment 4506030


That is one gorgeous bag.


----------



## diane278

We needed a few supplies......


----------



## V0N1B2

Braidings in Bravern. 
No. 8 in a limited collection of lithographs from the Restroom Series Photographic Collection. 


* Oro Scuro Lauren


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> Braidings in Bravern.
> No. 8 in a limited collection of lithographs from the Restroom Series Photographic Collection.
> View attachment 4508259
> 
> * Oro Scuro Lauren



Gorgeous color!


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Braidings in Bravern.
> No. 8 in a limited collection of lithographs from the Restroom Series Photographic Collection.
> View attachment 4508259
> 
> * Oro Scuro Lauren


Clearly, this mixed media piece of metallic leather, stone, mirror & photography is a daring, interpretative commentary on the aesthetic future of Italian design. (I’m sure there’s more that can be said, but I’m uncharacteristically out of words.....)


----------



## couturequeen

Took Mini PO out this weekend


----------



## ksuromax

the small bag and the giant mussles shells


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> Braidings in Bravern.
> No. 8 in a limited collection of lithographs from the Restroom Series Photographic Collection.
> View attachment 4508259
> 
> * Oro Scuro Lauren



It's beautiful.  How do you like the color?


----------



## dyyong

couturequeen said:


> Took Mini PO out this weekend


Gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

Brighton clutch


----------



## diane278

My (discontinued?) cervo loop going out to lunch.....


----------



## shopaholicious

Medium Veneta


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> My (discontinued?) cervo loop going out to lunch.....
> View attachment 4512842


I do love that bag.


----------



## dyyong

Ice cream time before heading home


----------



## southernbelle43

dyyong said:


> Ice cream time before heading home


Gosh that bag looks happy in her new home!


----------



## dyyong

southernbelle43 said:


> Gosh that bag looks happy in her new home!


----------



## ksuromax

my new bangle and my old(er) ring plus 3 Farfalle chains


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> my new bangle and my old(er) ring plus 3 Farfalle chains


Pretty amazing trio!


----------



## V0N1B2

SS2012 Cioccolato Suede & Naturale Ayers wedge sandals last Friday afternoon out for an afternoon joyride with my boss.


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> It's beautiful.  How do you like the color?


Sorry, I totally missed this 
I love the colour. I wear a lot of Missoni that often has a metallic thread throughout (note: don’t wear it for a flight - the scanners light up like the Christmas Tree at Times Square - learned that the hard way  ) so it picks up that copper/gold/silver thread and I wear a lot of basic black tank dresses with like a jean jacket or motorcycle jacket type thing and it dresses that plain outfit up a little bit.  But to be honest, it’s a BV, I feel like it goes with anything really  It took me a long time to warm up to The Lauren, and the stars aligned when I was on vacation in February. I get a good amount of use out of it and I think that’s why I haven’t been super excited about The Pouch - I have a similar shaped bag already that fills the need.
I hope you’re enjoying yours as well


----------



## couturequeen

Feeling blue today!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

couturequeen said:


> Feeling blue today!


That's a very pretty outfit.


----------



## ksuromax

couturequeen said:


> Feeling blue today!


you look great!!


----------



## sngsk

couturequeen said:


> Feeling blue today!


Tres chic!


----------



## diane278

Nero nodini & a senior Spanish omelet.....a benefit of being over 55.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Nero nodini & a senior Spanish omelet.....a benefit of being over 55.
> View attachment 4527134


That looks yummy!


----------



## couturequeen

Taking Lido to dinner


----------



## V0N1B2

couturequeen said:


> Taking Lido to dinner


Going for the full Italian look with the dress too, huh?


----------



## V0N1B2

Not really “in action” because I ate too much, but Oro Scuro Lauren clutch enjoyed a mountain top dinner with my bf and his dad on Sunday night.


----------



## akarp317

I wish there was a way to like a post multiple times! 



V0N1B2 said:


> Not really “in action” because I ate too much, but Oro Scuro Lauren clutch enjoyed a mountain top dinner with my bf and his dad on Sunday night.
> View attachment 4528707
> View attachment 4528708


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> Oro


I just love seeing the Lauren. Fab view as well. [/QUOTE]


----------



## ksuromax

Nodini and espadrilles in Monalisa, accessories


----------



## blueiris

ksuromax said:


> Nodini and espadrilles in Monalisa, accessories



Monalisa looks great on you!  I like your jewelry pieces, too.  (I tried searching for the silver butterfly earrings from the same collection as your bracelet, but I was too late.  I'm glad to have the classic silver BV pieces that I have, now hearing that the jewelry line will be diminished or phased out; the artisanship is really something.)


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> Nodini and espadrilles in Monalisa, accessories


Well, aren’t you the cool one today (and every day).  Love that color.


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Nodini and espadrilles in Monalisa, accessories


LOVE your color combination of purple with that cool lime linen dress!  Color blocking perfection!


----------



## ksuromax

blueiris said:


> Monalisa looks great on you!  I like your jewelry pieces, too.  (I tried searching for the silver butterfly earrings from the same collection as your bracelet, but I was too late.  I'm glad to have the classic silver BV pieces that I have, now hearing that the jewelry line will be diminished or phased out; the artisanship is really something.)


thank you! 
i am wearing other BV silver earrings all the time, i stopped buying any other earrings completely, as i don't want to switch out of my simple hoops!  
all 3 chains i scored recently at the reseller's site, all were 'unused' no any signs of wear whatsoever, i guess they are just too simple and small on their own, but i wear 3 of them and they look great!! 



southernbelle43 said:


> Well, aren’t you the cool one today (and every day).  Love that color.


thank you! 


diane278 said:


> LOVE your color combination of purple with that cool lime linen dress!  Color blocking perfection!


I bought this dress in Italy, to me it's the best souvenir (apart from my BV haul!) i could get from my trip!  
Thank you!


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> Nodini and espadrilles in Monalisa, accessories


 LOVE the whole look!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> LOVE the whole look!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Nibb

diane278 said:


> LOVE your color combination of purple with that cool lime linen dress!  Color blocking perfection!


+1


----------



## diane278

My antique silver Lauren waited patiently while I had a Shanghai Bowl for lunch today.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> My antique silver Lauren waited patiently while I had a Shanghai Bowl for lunch today.
> View attachment 4553985


The food and the bag look yummy!!!!


----------



## runner1234

shopaholicious said:


> Medium Veneta
> 
> View attachment 4513643


Lovely!


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Nodini and espadrilles in Monalisa, accessories



what a courageous, fun look! Lovely Monalisas...

Been out of this forum for a while and I missed the group!


----------



## Phiomega

Camel Veneta out today for church!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> what a courageous, fun look! Lovely Monalisas...
> 
> Been out of this forum for a while and I missed the group!


thank you and welcome back! 
you've been missed


----------



## H’sKisses

Phiomega said:


> Camel Veneta out today for church!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4558925


 Love the bag, and love the top!!!!!!!


----------



## runner1234

Phiomega said:


> Camel Veneta out today for church!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4558925


Beautiful


----------



## couturequeen

I was also feeling camel today!

DH made me LOL when he said Bottega at the pumpkin patch might be too fancy.

Not over the top, fit right in ...


----------



## jbags07

Phiomega said:


> Camel Veneta out today for church!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4558925


Love this!  Is this the medium size?


----------



## jbags07

couturequeen said:


> I was also feeling camel today!
> 
> DH made me LOL when he said Bottega at the pumpkin patch might be too fancy.
> 
> Not over the top, fit right in ...


Stunning, i love the color  fits right in with the pumpkins!


----------



## Phiomega

jbags07 said:


> Love this!  Is this the medium size?


Yes I think this is the medium size indeed!


----------



## jbags07

Phiomega said:


> Yes I think this is the medium size indeed!


Thank you!  Its a great size. I am looking to to find my first one preloved, and this size is perfect i think


----------



## ksuromax

couturequeen said:


> I was also feeling camel today!
> 
> DH made me LOL when he said Bottega at the pumpkin patch might be too fancy.
> 
> Not over the top, fit right in ...


gorgeous pics, very autumnal setting!


----------



## ksuromax

it's been a while since we posted in this thread... 
Mallow and Denim today


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> it's been a while since we posted in this thread...
> Mallow and Denim today



Love me some Cervo Hobos!!  And I LOVE your t-shirt


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> Love me some Cervo Hobos!!  And I LOVE your t-shirt


 
i bought it in Granada (Spain) in a small artisan coffee shop


----------



## grietje

Three women who met due to a shared fondness of bags and who became friends due to a connection of the heart and the spirit.


----------



## southernbelle43

grietje said:


> View attachment 4569386
> 
> Three women who met due to a shared fondness of bags and who became friends due to a connection of the heart and the spirit.


That is a dangerous financial combination!!!


----------



## Mousse

We attended the Bay Area Cancer Connections 25th  anniversary Silver Lining Gala last Night. It was a wonderful event to celebrate BACC’s support of SF Bay Area women with breast or ovarian cancer. When I was diagnosed with ovarian cancer in early 2016, I became actively involved with the organization as a volunteer and donor. I’m honored to have been selected as a speaker at our upcoming annual conference. Diane, Grietje and I pulled out our BV clutches. I wore my new BV deco inlay bracelet, necklace, and drop earrings.


----------



## muchstuff

Mousse said:


> View attachment 4569775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We attended the Bay Area Cancer Connections 25th  anniversary Silver Lining Gala last Night. It was a wonderful event to celebrate BACC’s support of SF Bay Area women with breast or ovarian cancer. When I was diagnosed with ovarian cancer in early 2016, I became actively involved with the organization as a volunteer and donor. I’m honored to have been selected as a speaker at our upcoming annual conference. Diane, Grietje and I pulled out our BV clutches. I wore my new BV deco inlay bracelet, necklace, and drop earrings.


Congratulations! It's admirable that you're involved with such an important cause.


----------



## bagnut1

Mousse said:


> View attachment 4569775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We attended the Bay Area Cancer Connections 25th  anniversary Silver Lining Gala last Night. It was a wonderful event to celebrate BACC’s support of SF Bay Area women with breast or ovarian cancer. When I was diagnosed with ovarian cancer in early 2016, I became actively involved with the organization as a volunteer and donor. I’m honored to have been selected as a speaker at our upcoming annual conference. Diane, Grietje and I pulled out our BV clutches. I wore my new BV deco inlay bracelet, necklace, and drop earrings.


You look amazing and congratulations!


----------



## Kharris332003

Mousse said:


> View attachment 4569775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We attended the Bay Area Cancer Connections 25th  anniversary Silver Lining Gala last Night. It was a wonderful event to celebrate BACC’s support of SF Bay Area women with breast or ovarian cancer. When I was diagnosed with ovarian cancer in early 2016, I became actively involved with the organization as a volunteer and donor. I’m honored to have been selected as a speaker at our upcoming annual conference. Diane, Grietje and I pulled out our BV clutches. I wore my new BV deco inlay bracelet, necklace, and drop earrings.


Congratulations!  You look wonderful. Thank you so much for sharing and reminding us all of such an important cause.


----------



## jbags07

Mousse said:


> View attachment 4569775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We attended the Bay Area Cancer Connections 25th  anniversary Silver Lining Gala last Night. It was a wonderful event to celebrate BACC’s support of SF Bay Area women with breast or ovarian cancer. When I was diagnosed with ovarian cancer in early 2016, I became actively involved with the organization as a volunteer and donor. I’m honored to have been selected as a speaker at our upcoming annual conference. Diane, Grietje and I pulled out our BV clutches. I wore my new BV deco inlay bracelet, necklace, and drop earrings.


Thats an incredible honor, congratulations   You look beautiful


----------



## jbags07

grietje said:


> View attachment 4569386
> 
> Three women who met due to a shared fondness of bags and who became friends due to a connection of the heart and the spirit.


Be still my heart


----------



## diane278

Grietje & I managed to photobomb Mousse Saturday night at the BACC event 
(Mousse is holding her SO knot....)


----------



## jbags07

diane278 said:


> Grietje & I managed to photobomb Mousse Saturday night at the BACC event
> (Mousse is holding her SO knot....)
> View attachment 4570480


Gorgeous photo!  And gorgeous knot


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Grietje & I managed to photobomb Mousse Saturday night at the BACC event
> (Mousse is holding her SO knot....)
> View attachment 4570480


darn cool shot!!


----------



## ksuromax

China Red large Veneta and shoes (at Tiffany's )


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> China Red large Veneta and shoes (at Tiffany's )


China red is such a beautiful color..


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> China red is such a beautiful color..


Indeed! My favourite red!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

The Pouch


----------



## grietje

Sheikha Latifa said:


> The Pouch



Did you buy it or is this just a modeling shot?


----------



## ksuromax

China red large Veneta is accompanying me to a Forum today, and there's a small nice detail - it perfectly matches my red soles


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> China red large Veneta is accompanying me to a Forum today, and there's a small nice detail - it perfectly matches my red soles


To heck with 'liking', I wanted to say this photo is stunning!!!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> To heck with 'liking', I wanted to say this photo is stunning!!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

grietje said:


> Did you buy it or is this just a modeling shot?


Next time perhaps. It costs ~US$25k, so may be one more week of saving on breakfasts 
But I bought this one


----------



## grietje

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Next time perhaps. It costs ~US$25k, so may be one more week of saving on breakfasts
> But I bought this one



BV Croc is gorgeous and I agree, it’s a lot of saving on breakfasts!  I wondered about how supple the croc version would be.  
The Pouch 20 is a fun bag.  It looks nice on you.


----------



## diane278

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Next time perhaps. It costs ~US$25k, so may be one more week of saving on breakfasts
> But I bought this one


I love the way you’re wearing the pouch you chose. It looks great and you can still have a bite of breakfast!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

It is actu


diane278 said:


> I love the way you’re wearing the pouch you chose. It looks great and you can still have a bite of breakfast!


It actually fits a lot, more than you can imagine looking at it
I also got this


----------



## sonyamorris

My beloved Nodini started to show wear, so I didn’t wear it at all in recent months.
But I don’t leave my old buddies: I painted it black and now enjoy this new version


----------



## whateve

sonyamorris said:


> My beloved Nodini started to show wear, so I didn’t wear it at all in recent months.
> But I don’t leave my old buddies: I painted it black and now enjoy this new version


What did you paint it with? I'd be nervous! It looks great.


----------



## Doncaster42

It's looking so great! You did a great job. I would love for someone to start a DIY thread and we could pack it with Ksuromax's washing tips and your painting ones


----------



## dolali

sonyamorris said:


> My beloved Nodini started to show wear, so I didn’t wear it at all in recent months.
> But I don’t leave my old buddies: I painted it black and now enjoy this new version





whateve said:


> What did you paint it with? I'd be nervous! It looks great.



+1


----------



## pursegirl3

+1


----------



## sonyamorris

whateve said:


> What did you paint it with? I'd be nervous! It looks great.





Doncaster42 said:


> It's looking so great! You did a great job. I would love for someone to start a DIY thread and we could pack it with Ksuromax's washing tips and your painting ones





dolali said:


> +1





pursegirl3 said:


> +1


I will post all the story later, it wasn’t so difficult as I expected! Thank you all


----------



## elisabettaverde

Fight on!! The big game for So Cal’s legendary cross-town rivalry is about to start...this copper worked so well with the school colors. Now back to the car to switch to the see-through bag for the stadium.  (I’ll walk for fashion)


----------



## Nibb

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4598538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fight on!! The big game for So Cal’s legendary cross-town rivalry is about to start...this copper worked so well with the school colors. Now back to the car to switch to the see-through bag for the stadium.  (I’ll walk for fashion)
> View attachment 4598539


Have fun! Nice spread of food, beautiful bag.


----------



## grietje

elisabettaverde said:


> Fight on!



A nice win to end the season! I am wife of Trojan!


----------



## elisabettaverde

grietje said:


> A nice win to end the season! I am wife of Trojan!


Well, we’ve got bragging  rights until next year


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## whateve

elisabettaverde said:


> Well, we’ve got bragging  rights until next year


I'm a Bruin!


----------



## elisabettaverde

whateve said:


> I'm a Bruin!



Well, the love of handbags bringing rivals together!! A Christmas miracle (I’ve been watching too much Lifetime).


----------



## H’sKisses

Nero Nodini while shopping yesterday. Yes, I sparkled around the mall with the shoes!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Nero Nodini while shopping yesterday. Yes, I sparkled around the mall with the shoes!
> View attachment 4604457


Love the UGGs!


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> Love the UGGs!


 My favorite cold weather shoes! The sparklier, the better!


----------



## ksuromax

Atlantic Nodini at Dubai 7's 
being 'watched' by my DH while i was away for taking a few snaps of Kylie Minogue


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cassette at Dubai Mall


----------



## southernbelle43

grietje said:


> View attachment 4569386
> 
> Three women who met due to a shared fondness of bags and who became friends due to a connection of the heart and the spirit.


I recognize one of those arms. Lol. If you want to be anonymous you cannot wear that bracelet. How many of you bought something at the BV boutique?


----------



## diane278

Nice try, Sherlock Holmes!
You have the wrong arm and the wrong bracelet.  You have misread the forensic evidence. Your sleuthing days are limited.
Your assistant,
  Dr. Watson


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Nice try, Sherlock Holmes!
> You have the wrong arm and the wrong bracelet.  You have misread the forensic evidence. Your sleuthing days are limited.
> Your assistant,
> Dr. Watson


I was just testing to see if you would catch that.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> I was just testing to see if you would catch that.


I’m more concerned about being tested when I renew my drivers license next month!


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I’m more concerned about being tested when I renew my drivers license next month!


I hear  you!


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Cassette at Dubai Mall



(As always) looking fabulous


----------



## ksuromax

Silver Nodini


----------



## chloebagfreak

ksuromax said:


> Silver Nodini


Wow, so stunning!!


----------



## diane278

Last night: antique silver Lauren pouch dressed for Christmas


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Last night: antique silver Lauren pouch dressed for Christmas
> View attachment 4623761


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## JenJBS

diane278 said:


> Last night: antique silver Lauren pouch dressed for Christmas
> View attachment 4623761



Stunning! Love that heart ornament you added!


----------



## chloebagfreak

diane278 said:


> Last night: antique silver Lauren pouch dressed for Christmas
> View attachment 4623761


So beautiful! Love the metallic colors.
 I hope you had a great Christmas!


----------



## diane278

chloebagfreak said:


> So beautiful! Love the metallic colors.
> I hope you had a great Christmas!


It was just a left over ornament that I thought would make a nice photo. Hope your Christmas was great as well.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Gorgeous!!!





JenJBS said:


> Stunning! Love that heart ornament you added!


I think in a past life I must have been a scavenger. When I was about ten, I would have made the ornament into a necklace and worn it.


----------



## chloebagfreak

diane278 said:


> I think in a past life I must have been a scavenger. When I was about ten, I would have made the ornament into a necklace and worn it.


Sounds like  a brilliant idea! I design jewelry, so everything I see gets made into jewelry- even pretty ribbon from packages


----------



## vesna

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Cassette at Dubai Mall


And amazing sandals too


----------



## vesna

sonyamorris said:


> My beloved Nodini started to show wear, so I didn’t wear it at all in recent months.
> But I don’t leave my old buddies: I painted it black and now enjoy this new version


Amazing


----------



## kissmysass

I love their sandals!!


----------



## Nibb

A pathetic attempt at a selfie. Yikes sorry


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> A pathetic attempt at a selfie. Yikes sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642733



OMG....


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> A pathetic attempt at a selfie. Yikes sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642733


Gorgeous! LOVE the scarf and of course, the bag sets it off. You need to erase the word 'pathetic' from your vocabulary!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Gorgeous! LOVE the scarf and of course, the bag sets it off. You need to erase the word 'pathetic' from your vocabulary!


Thank you.


----------



## elleteo

Obsessed with the pouch !


----------



## RT1

Beautiful photographs!!!


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> A pathetic attempt at a selfie. Yikes sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642733


Love the whole look    And your bag is just


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> Love the whole look    And your bag is just [/QUOTE
> Thank you


----------



## sngsk

Nibb said:


> A pathetic attempt at a selfie. Yikes sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642733


Beautiful bag  and i am in love with your scarf too!


----------



## Nibb

sngsk said:


> Beautiful bag  and i am in love with your scarf too!


Thank you.


----------



## diane278

Nibb said:


> A pathetic attempt at a selfie. Yikes sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642733


There’s no going wrong when you’re wearing denim. And, to top it off, you’re carrying a cervo loop. We’re genetically linked, you & me!


----------



## Nibb

diane278 said:


> There’s no going wrong when you’re wearing denim. And, to top it off, you’re carrying a cervo loop. We’re genetically linked, you & me!


100% agreed I believe we are, and BV always pairs perfectly with denim.


----------



## ksuromax

Pretending she is sleeping like an angel, as if it was not her 2 minutes ago who was fiercely trying to bite off a knot on my Cabat!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Pretending she is sleeping like an angel, as if it was not her 2 minutes ago who was fiercely trying to bite off a knot on my Cabat!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> Pretending she is sleeping like an angel, as if it was not her 2 minutes ago who was fiercely trying to bite off a knot on my Cabat!


Oh kitty not the Cabat.


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> Pretending she is sleeping like an angel, as if it was not her 2 minutes ago who was fiercely trying to bite off a knot on my Cabat!


She saw it move, she swears! Hard work protecting her domain!


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> Pretending she is sleeping like an angel, as if it was not her 2 minutes ago who was fiercely trying to bite off a knot on my Cabat!


They are so sneaky and it is disgusting how innocent she is managing to look.


----------



## Nibb

Nero loop offering comfort on the way to the veterinarian. No loops were harmed in the making of this photo.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> They are so sneaky and it is disgusting how innocent she is managing to look.


you cannot imagine how precise you are!  
her name is Snowflake, which very quickly got shortened to Sneaky   
aka Devil in disguise


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> you cannot imagine how precise you are!
> her name is Snowflake, which very quickly got shortened to Sneaky
> aka Devil in disguise


I recognized her as devious.   My son has four cats, all different personalities, so I am familiar with their devilment.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> I recognized her as devious.   My son has four cats, all different personalities, so I am familiar with their devilment.


we have 3


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> we have 3


I thoroughly enjoy watching them and the videos of their shenanigans on You Tube has me rolling,  but I am a dog person.  Cats intimidate me   lol.   We had a feral cat that came through our dog door and lived with us for three months!  He had  6 paws on each front leg and 5 on each back one, the better to intimidate us.  One night we were lying in bed and my DH said, “A cat just went into the closet.” I replied, “We don’t have a cat.”


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> I thoroughly enjoy each game them and 5e videos of their shenanigans on You Tube has me rolling,  it I am a dog person.  Cats intimidate me catlick


i am, too
But can't make myself to get a new one (lost mine 17 years ago, still can't get over it), but cats are different 
one LOVES my BV shoes, i think i posted pics, as soon as i take them off, he sticks his paws into them and will sleep on them  
once i found him sleeping IN MY CABAT! 
this bugger definitely knows the best stuff!


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> I thoroughly enjoy watching them and the videos of their shenanigans on You Tube has me rolling,  but I am a dog person.  Cats intimidate me   lol.   We had a feral cat that came through our dog door and lived with us for three months!  He had  6 paws on each front leg and 5 on each back one, the better to intimidate us.  One night we were lying in bed and my DH said, “A cat just went into the closet.” I replied, “We don’t have a cat.”


I am mostly a dog person but I love cats too. When we first moved into our current house, a cat walked in like it owned the place. It was the neighbor's cat. It was super friendly. Our cat didn't appreciate it.


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> i am, too
> But can't make myself to get a new one (lost mine 17 years ago, still can't get over it), but cats are different
> one LOVES my BV shoes, i think i posted pics, as soon as i take them off, he sticks his paws into them and will sleep on them
> once i found him sleeping IN MY CABAT!
> this bugger definitely knows the best stuff!


Well he has excellent taste like you.


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> Nero loop offering comfort on the way to the veterinarian. No loops were harmed in the making of this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653441


They are adorable.


----------



## Minie26

elleteo said:


> Obsessed with the pouch !



Hi what color is your bag? 
Is it Olive or Caramel?
 It's gorgeous!


----------



## Nibb

southernbelle43 said:


> They are adorable.


Thank you. They are joyful and full of the dickens too.


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> Thank you. They are joyful and full of the dickens too.


Which is why we love our furry friends!


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> Nero loop offering comfort on the way to the veterinarian. No loops were harmed in the making of this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653441


SO adorable


----------



## imunlisted

Maybe kind of an oldie but goodie - my work bag (dark brown Capri tote & black Biletto that doubles as a pouch/insert, Saint Laurent key wallet and matching coin zip... my black BV card holder not pictured).


----------



## panda_girl09

Nibb said:


> Nero loop offering comfort on the way to the veterinarian. No loops were harmed in the making of this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653441



LOVE THIS! Your pups are so cute.


----------



## V0N1B2

My Tangerine Intrecciolusion cosmetic pouch in action with my travel size The Knot perfume that I got at our TPF meetup in Las Vegas two years ago.


----------



## Nibb

panda_girl09 said:


> LOVE THIS! Your pups are so cute.


----------



## Nibb

My favorite workhorse at the tasting room in Carmel by the Sea.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> My favorite workhorse at the tasting room in Carmel by the Sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4672577



You really know how to live!!!


----------



## Nibb

My family lives here, our common hobbies are wine, food, & dogs. Those things help us all to get along.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> My family lives here, our common hobbies are wine, food, & dogs. Those things help us all to get along.



Sounds like family outings are a fun time at home!!!
Good food, good wine, and doggies are some of the best parts of life.   
Oh, love your bag, as well!


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> My favorite workhorse at the tasting room in Carmel by the Sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4672577


my kinda fun!


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> My favorite workhorse at the tasting room in Carmel by the Sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4672577


I don't know if I am more jealous of your bag or your being at Carmel by the Sea!


----------



## RT1

southernbelle43 said:


> I don't know if I am more jealous of your bag or your being at Carmel by the Sea!



That’s a very hard call to make!


----------



## Nibb

southernbelle43 said:


> I don't know if I am more jealous of your bag or your being at Carmel by the Sea!





RTone said:


> That’s a very hard call to make!



There is only one Carmel, there are lots of bags . Carmel Valley is fun too, a bit smaller but rural and beautiful. We get up there whenever our schedules allow. We stopped at Paso Robles, Solvang, and Santa Barbara on the way home, we had our old dog in tow. A great time was had by all including the Nero Loop as the perfect bag for an old dog road trip.


----------



## whateve

Nibb said:


> There is only one Carmel, there are lots of bags . Carmel Valley is fun too, a bit smaller but rural and beautiful. We get up there whenever our schedules allow. We stopped at Paso Robles, Solvang, and Santa Barbara on the way home, we had our old dog in tow. A great time was had by all including the Nero Loop as the perfect bag for an old dog road trip.


We used to live near Paso Robles. Now I'm missing it.


----------



## Mousse

Nibb said:


> There is only one Carmel, there are lots of bags . Carmel Valley is fun too, a bit smaller but rural and beautiful. We get up there whenever our schedules allow. We stopped at Paso Robles, Solvang, and Santa Barbara on the way home, we had our old dog in tow. A great time was had by all including the Nero Loop as the perfect bag for an old dog road trip.



DH and I love Carmel and Carmel Valley. We stayed at Bernardus  Lodge over the holidays. The rooms are fantastic and the hotel restaurant is top notch. Carmel is very dog friendly. We are looking forward to taking our new pooch down there.


----------



## Nibb

Mousse said:


> DH and I love Carmel and Carmel Valley. We stayed at Bernardus  Lodge over the holidays. The rooms are fantastic and the hotel restaurant is top notch. Carmel is very dog friendly. We are looking forward to taking our new pooch down there.


I have to try Bernardus, it’s in my dad’s neighborhood but somehow being creatures of habit we usually end up at Corkscrew Cafe or Cafe Rustica. My dads wife plays in the Carmel Bach festival every summer, I think this will be her 40th year playing. Carmel is how I discovered BV, I wandered into the store one year, the SA was so gracious about letting me see, touch, feel and try on. It was love with the first touch. Your RR pup is going to have so much fun on that beach.


----------



## Nibb

whateve said:


> We used to live near Paso Robles. Now I'm missing it.


So am I and I’ve only been home 24 hours.


----------



## Mousse

Nibb said:


> I have to try Bernardus, it’s in my dad’s neighborhood but somehow being creatures of habit we usually end up at Corkscrew Cafe or Cafe Rustica. My dads wife plays in the Carmel Bach festival every summer, I think this will be her 40th year playing. Carmel is how I discovered BV, I wandered into the store one year, the SA was so gracious about letting me see, touch, feel and try on. It was love with the first touch. Your RR pup is going to have so much fun on that beach.



We used to take our first Ridgeback Kiwi to the Carmel beach. He loved playing in the sand. At the time there was a white standard poodle who was “the queen” of the beach. She was very friendly with other dogs.


----------



## Nibb

Mousse said:


> We used to take our first Ridgeback Kiwi to the Carmel beach. He loved playing in the sand. At the time there was a white standard poodle who was “the queen” of the beach. She was very friendly with other dogs.


Please post pics if your new baby on the beach, Carmel has the best beach!


----------



## whateve

Nibb said:


> Please post pics if your new baby on the beach, Carmel has the best beach!


If you don't want to go in the water! It's cold!


----------



## couturequeen

Pouch 20


----------



## ksuromax

couturequeen said:


> Pouch 20


OMG THIS JACKET!!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

couturequeen said:


> Pouch 20



Love your Pouch 20, and that jacket!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> OMG THIS JACKET!!!!!



+1


----------



## couturequeen

ksuromax said:


> OMG THIS JACKET!!!!!



Saint Laurent! I think they are still making this style.


----------



## couturequeen

Cabat in (limited) action.


----------



## jbags07

couturequeen said:


> Pouch 20





ksuromax said:


> OMG THIS JACKET!!!!!



the whole outfit/Pouch!  But yes, that jacket.....


----------



## ksuromax

couturequeen said:


> Saint Laurent! I think they are still making this style.


thank you! it looks like a twin to Balenciaga, i just don't know if Bal ever did the silver in the same tone (they did a dark metallic, as far as i know)


----------



## ksuromax

couturequeen said:


> Cabat in (limited) action.


Fabulous marcapunto  
Bottle?


----------



## couturequeen

ksuromax said:


> thank you! it looks like a twin to Balenciaga, i just don't know if Bal ever did the silver in the same tone (they did a dark metallic, as far as i know)



Yes, my appreciation for the Balenciaga (have two) was what gravitated me to this one (and the color)!


----------



## couturequeen

ksuromax said:


> Fabulous marcapunto
> Bottle?


Great eye!


----------



## ksuromax

couturequeen said:


> Yes, my appreciation for the Balenciaga (have two) was what gravitated me to this one (and the color)!


since you have both, can you tell me if YSL is thinner than Bal?


----------



## ksuromax

Going shopping!


----------



## couturequeen

ksuromax said:


> since you have both, can you tell me if YSL is thinner than Bal?



A bit thinner. I think my Bals are “fall/winter weight.”


----------



## ksuromax

couturequeen said:


> A bit thinner. I think my Bals are “fall/winter weight.”


ah, i see, thank you very much!


----------



## ksuromax

the Pouch


----------



## imunlisted

Took the "small shoulder bag" out on an errand run yesterday...


----------



## ksuromax

Doggo wristlet and Pinkberry takeaway


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Doggo wristlet and Pinkberry takeaway


You're using it! I LOVE this wristlet .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> You're using it! I LOVE this wristlet .


yep, i am


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> Doggo wristlet and Pinkberry takeaway


This is the cutest thing ever. Are these hard to find!


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> This is the cutest thing ever. Are these hard to find!


don't know, to be honest
i found it in Italy last summer (different life!) in the outlet.
I was not looking for it, i was looking for a Nodini in Atlantic, and there was only one in the whole Italy, i called the Outlet, reserved it, and off we went, and when we arrived, we were the only Clients (me and my DH) and SAs were very friendly and welcoming, and while i was waiting for my Nodini to be packed up, one SA pulled out this wristlet from one of the drawers... i was sold immediately!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> Doggo wristlet and Pinkberry takeaway


Adorable!


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> don't know, to be honest
> i found it in Italy last summer (different life!) in the outlet.
> I was not looking for it, i was looking for a Nodini in Atlantic, and there was only one in the whole Italy, i called the Outlet, reserved it, and off we went, and when we arrived, we were the only Clients (me and my DH) and SAs were very friendly and welcoming, and while i was waiting for my Nodini to be packed up, one SA pulled out this wristlet from one of the drawers... i was sold immediately!


That was a lucky find!  And sounds meant to be    Same with the Atlantic, only one in all of Italy..... Such a gorgeous color    I will keep my eye out for one of these adorable wallets....wonderful memories of your Italy visit


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> Doggo wristlet and Pinkberry takeaway


This is so cute!


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> This is so cute!


thank you!


----------



## Jalissa

ksuromax said:


> the Pouch



Stunning!! Love the pouch in black so much


----------



## ksuromax

Jalissa said:


> Stunning!! Love the pouch in black so much


thank you


----------



## ksuromax

The Pouch


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Hi all! Please welcome a newcomer 

My first BV item - new bag strap. The quality is lovely.
Hopefully it will save my Nano Luggage from oblivion, as its original strap is pretty awful, not like this one [emoji7]


----------



## bagnut1

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hi all! Please welcome a newcomer
> 
> My first BV item - new bag strap. The quality is lovely.
> Hopefully it will save my Nano Luggage from oblivion, as its original strap is pretty awful, not like this one [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4750858


Great pairing!  I love mixing up bags and straps.  So often the original strap is boring (which makes sense, they don't want to dissuade people from buying the bag b/c of the strap).


----------



## muchstuff

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hi all! Please welcome a newcomer
> 
> My first BV item - new bag strap. The quality is lovely.
> Hopefully it will save my Nano Luggage from oblivion, as its original strap is pretty awful, not like this one [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4750858


One of the very rare times I like a non-original strap, looks great. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ksuromax

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hi all! Please welcome a newcomer
> 
> My first BV item - new bag strap. The quality is lovely.
> Hopefully it will save my Nano Luggage from oblivion, as its original strap is pretty awful, not like this one [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4750858


Marriage made in heavens!


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Thanks a lot for your kind comments [emoji847]

Actually it’s the first time I tried combining a bag and a strap from different designers, so happy it worked out. I believe BV straps in different colors are a good option for those more into neutrals vs i.e. Fendi/Valentino interchangeable straps.


----------



## couturequeen

PO day


----------



## muchstuff

couturequeen said:


> PO day


 Looks lovely with your sandals.


----------



## jbags07

couturequeen said:


> PO day


Such a beautiful bag   Love your whole ensemble


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Such a beautiful bag   Love your whole ensemble



+1


----------



## ksuromax

couturequeen said:


> PO day


fantastic look!


----------



## EMDOC

Pouch 20 in rust.


----------



## ksuromax

EMDOC said:


> View attachment 4751996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pouch 20 in rust.


you look lovely!


----------



## Brightcastle

I’m taking this bad boy out for a spin today


----------



## Nibb

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Hi all! Please welcome a newcomer
> 
> My first BV item - new bag strap. The quality is lovely.
> Hopefully it will save my Nano Luggage from oblivion, as its original strap is pretty awful, not like this one [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4750858


Nice mix!


----------



## Nibb

couturequeen said:


> PO day


Nice outfit!


----------



## jbags07

EMDOC said:


> View attachment 4751996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pouch 20 in rust.


This little pouch is the cutest thing ever, love it with your outfit


----------



## jbags07

Brightcastle said:


> I’m taking this bad boy out for a spin today


Gorgeous bag!  Would love to see a pic of it out in natural light...


----------



## RT1

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous bag!  Would love to see a pic of it out in natural light...



I would also love to see more pics of this bag, please!


----------



## EMDOC

ksuromax said:


> you look lovely!



Thank you!


----------



## EMDOC

jbags07 said:


> This little pouch is the cutest thing ever, love it with your outfit



Thank you


----------



## Brightcastle

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous bag!  Would love to see a pic of it out in natural light...


Thank you so much for the lovely comments, it’s always nice to have someone appreciate your bag! Posting some pics in natural light and the inside for good measure


----------



## RT1

This is simply a gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Brightcastle

RTone said:


> This is simply a gorgeous bag!!!


Thank you 
I’m really chuffed with it as I got it for a very good price in a consignment store, it’s a limited edition and it’s like new!


----------



## ksuromax

The Pouch in (one of) my fave cafes, waiting for the latte and croissant


----------



## jbags07

Brightcastle said:


> Thank you so much for the lovely comments, it’s always nice to have someone appreciate your bag! Posting some pics in natural light and the inside for good measure


This is a really stunning bag, what a find!  Thank u for posting additional pix .  This is great eye candy


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> The Pouch in (one of) my fave cafes, waiting for the latte and croissant


That yummy leather. Now u are making me want one


----------



## loves

Didn’t think I’d get a bag, I wanted to go to the shops after almost 2.5 months of lockdown and I could not resist this “paper” shoulder bag. I know it’s not everyone’s cup of tea but as a lover of special material bags, I made up my mind in minutes. It also comes in the pouch and the twist. The interior is leather lined, it is light and it carries less than the pouch but more than the cassette or pouch 20. I tried on the chain strap cassette, it looks absolutely fabulous but kind of heavy.


----------



## ksuromax

First time out to the bar since mid May! 
large Pouch and a pint


----------



## ksuromax

since mid March, obviously!


----------



## jbags07

loves said:


> Didn’t think I’d get a bag, I wanted to go to the shops after almost 2.5 months of lockdown and I could not resist this “paper” shoulder bag. I know it’s not everyone’s cup of tea but as a lover of special material bags, I made up my mind in minutes. It also comes in the pouch and the twist. The interior is leather lined, it is light and it carries less than the pouch but more than the cassette or pouch 20. I tried on the chain strap cassette, it looks absolutely fabulous but kind of heavy.
> 
> View attachment 4768890


I think this bag is very cool looking! Love that gorgeous pup too   Is it very delicate?


----------



## loves

Thank you! @jbags07 
It doesn’t feel delicate to me, I don’t think I’d have to be extra careful with it. It’ll be interesting to see how it ages, will update in the future.


----------



## imunlisted

Classic BV: OCD Edition.


----------



## ksuromax

in action today


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> in action today
> 
> View attachment 4795279



WOW, you must REALLY like this one a lot.     
It's all you've been carrying lately!


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> WOW, you must REALLY like this one a lot.
> It's all you've been carrying lately!


it's a really easy bag to use, fits a ton, but does not look bulky, and it sits nicely on my arm  
(i do cheat with Bal sometimes  )


----------



## ksuromax

out for a pint with my partner in crime


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pouch


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> BV Pouch
> 
> View attachment 4808679


It's working.... I'm starting to feel the pull again ....  oh my...  thinking what would happen if one of those glasses of ale tipped over....


----------



## bagnut1

ksuromax said:


> BV Pouch
> 
> View attachment 4808679


Amazing!  Beautiful!  I can almost taste it!
(The bag is quite lovely too.  )


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> BV Pouch


This bag feels like the absolute party bag. Enjoying life!


----------



## phishfan

At the park!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

ksuromax said:


> in action today
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag...and what a view!
> 
> View attachment 4795279


----------



## ksuromax

thanks


----------



## ksuromax

Thanks! 
why i can't 'reply/quote'???


----------



## moi et mes sacs

ksuromax said:


> Thanks!
> why i can't 'reply/quote'???


Don’t worry I couldn’t do that for years


----------



## ksuromax

moi et mes sacs said:


> Don’t worry I couldn’t do that for years


it's very odd, when i clicked 'edit' to correct that, i could see YOUR post in my quote, but when i clicked 'save' there was only my response without a quote


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> it's very odd, when i clicked 'edit' to correct that, i could see YOUR post in my quote, but when i clicked 'save' there was only my response without a quote


Did you click “insert quotes”?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Did you click “insert quotes”?


i was both times 'reply'-ing


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i was both times 'reply'-ing


If you’re trying to multi quote click “quote” on all of them except the last one, on that one you click reply. A box will pop up saying insert quotes, you need to click on that.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> If you’re trying to multi quote click “quote” on all of them except the last one, on that one you click reply. A box will pop up saying insert quotes, you need to click on that.


nah, i simply wanted to reply to one post


----------



## ksuromax

the Pouch was out for a spin today


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> nah, i simply wanted to reply to one post


Oops don’t know then, sorry!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> the Pouch was out for a spin today
> 
> View attachment 4815958
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815959


Lovely bag, amazing dinosaur, what kind is he?


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> the Pouch was out for a spin today
> 
> View attachment 4815958
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815959


Be careful that Dino may want your bag for himself. 
Is that a museum, hotel, restaurant or ?. That space is magical. Enjoy & thanks for sharing.


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Lovely bag, amazing dinosaur, what kind is he?



Not trying to hijack this, but it looks like a Brontosaurus or Apatosaurus.
I‘m into Dino’s...have been since I was a kid.

Where were you guys at, a museum?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> the Pouch was out for a spin today


Adore your adventures with this bag. Dinos! One of my favourites!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Lovely bag, amazing dinosaur, what kind is he?


Diplodocus longus 
discovered in Wyoming in 2008
25 m (he IS MASSIVE!), approx 155 mln years


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Be careful that Dino may want your bag for himself.
> Is that a museum, hotel, restaurant or ?. That space is magical. Enjoy & thanks for sharing.


it's Dubai mall  
thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> Not trying to hijack this, but it looks like a Brontosaurus or Apatosaurus.
> I‘m into Dino’s...have been since I was a kid.
> 
> Where were you guys at, a museum?


nope, it's displayed in Dubai Mall
the screens have some more info and details, but i didn't think to capture that, but i got a full Dino shot (finally!!) without anyone standing by! usually there are crowds of people around it!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Adore your adventures with this bag. Dinos! One of my favourites!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> it's Dubai mall
> thanks!


Dubai Mall has EVERYTHING! Isn’t that where the ski hills are?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Dubai Mall has EVERYTHING! Isn’t that where the ski hills are?


no, this mall has a skating rink 
Ski slope is in the Mall of Emirates


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> no, this mall has a skating rink
> Ski slope is in the Mall of Emirates


Silly me, got my winter sports mixed up   .


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> nope, it's displayed in Dubai Mall
> the screens have some more info and details, but i didn't think to capture that, but i got a full Dino shot (finally!!) without anyone standing by! usually there are crowds of people around it!



That's in a Mall????  
WOW, how cool is this!   

After looking at the picture a bit longer, I began to realize that the neck and tail length and body shape were more closely associated with a Diplodocus.  

I am just so amazed by where you live and the incredible wonders available to you and others in your area.


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> That's in a Mall????
> WOW, how cool is this!
> 
> After looking at the picture a bit longer, I began to realize that the neck and tail length and body shape were more closely associated with a Diplodocus.
> 
> I am just so amazed by where you live and the incredible wonders available to you and others in your area.


Ask @ksuromax for a pic of ski slopes in the other mall. Real skiing. In a mall.


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Ask @ksuromax for a pic of ski slopes in the other mall. Real skiing. In a mall.



Unreal...that's just incredible!     

Hey @ksuromax, we need photos of these malls so we can see what life is like over there!


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> Unreal...that's just incredible!
> 
> Hey @ksuromax, we need photos of these malls so we can see what life is like over there!


entrance to the ski place (during hols)
P.S. my espadrilles are BV, so technically i am on topic!


----------



## ksuromax

and this is the snow area and BV (captured from behind the window)


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> and this is the snow area and BV (captured from behind the window)
> 
> View attachment 4816740


How large an area does it cover ksuro? And how high?


----------



## ksuromax

P.S. proper pics of the ski slopes and the skating rink you can find in the internet, i don't want to flood here, i don't have any shots of those places with my bags to post them here legally


----------



## RT1

Thank you, I'll check it out.
As always, I appreciate your help!


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> Thank you, I'll check it out.
> As always, I appreciate your help!


i posted a few in the chat thread


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> it's Dubai mall
> thanks!


I must see the Dubai mall someday! Thanks for posting.


----------



## RT1

This one.
Thank you to @Nibb for allowing me to add this one to my collection.


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> This one.
> Thank you to @Nibb for allowing me to add this one to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 4817815


Sloane is a fab bag! nice score


----------



## dolali

RTone said:


> This one.
> Thank you to @Nibb for allowing me to add this one to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 4817815



Oh gosh! This is a beauty!!!! I love the color!


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> Sloane is a fab bag! nice score





dolali said:


> Oh gosh! This is a beauty!!!! I love the color!



Thank you both.     
I really do love this bag and color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

RTone said:


> This one.
> Thank you to @Nibb for allowing me to add this one to my collection.


Gorgeous! I love the color!


----------



## couturequeen

Ball out for a spin


----------



## frenziedhandbag

couturequeen said:


> Ball out for a spin


Such a lovely shot. Love the details on your dress, bracelet and how the Ball completes your whole look by just being its quiet elegant self.


----------



## ksuromax

couturequeen said:


> Ball out for a spin
> 
> View attachment 4818405


treat for the eyes!


----------



## V0N1B2

Oro Scuro Lauren clutch out with me having drinks tonight.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Oro Scuro Lauren clutch out with me having drinks tonight.
> 
> View attachment 4819336


@V0N1B2 LOVE that mask! Can you share where you purchased it?


----------



## muggles

RTone said:


> This one.
> Thank you to @Nibb for allowing me to add this one to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 4817815


Love it! I’ve looked all over for one! No luck! Yours is a beauty!


----------



## RT1

Thank you, my friend!


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> @V0N1B2 LOVE that mask! Can you share where you purchased it?


Silk mask(s) were a gift sent to me by @diane278
I use a surgical mask that I cut the ear loops off of, inside the filter pocket.
It is from JohnnyWas


----------



## RT1

Oh, I have some of the Johnny Was masks and I really like them!


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Silk mask(s) were a gift sent to me by @diane278
> I use a surgical mask that I cut the ear loops off of, inside the filter pocket.
> It is from JohnnyWas


Ah yes, I have an artist who does the hand-painted silk masks as well, and I have two of those. Love these! I have no action shots, sorry to be off-topic.


----------



## V0N1B2

My Fall 2017 Oro Bruciato Intrecciato Knit Mini Montebello Bag out for an al fresco dinner tonight.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> My Fall 2017 Oro Bruciato Intrecciato Knit Mini Montebello Bag out for an al fresco dinner tonight.
> View attachment 4820996


That’s a truly lovely bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> Oro Bruciato Intrecciato Knit Mini Montebello Bag


You own the most elegant of bags.


----------



## RT1

frenziedhandbag said:


> You own the most elegant of bags.


I'll agree with this statement!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still enjoying my medium Osaka in Atlantic. The strap drop is perfect for me.


----------



## muggles

Nero veneta our for a ride!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muggles said:


> Nero veneta our for a ride!


The classic. Gorgeous!


----------



## RT1

muggles said:


> Nero veneta our for a ride!
> View attachment 4822173


This is so perfect in every way!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Nero veneta our for a ride!
> View attachment 4822173


can't beat the classic!


----------



## winkzpinkz

My Bottega Veneta Cassette Bag! 
It is a pity the non-padded version is not getting as much attention compared to the padded counterpart 
For me, I appreciate the simplicity and the "conservative" look of the non-padded cassette bag. Nothing too flashy and it goes well with my simple outfits


----------



## bmk33

Very beautiful on! Didn’t really pay attention to it before but I can appreciate how beautiful it is. It’s great on you.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

winkzpinkz said:


> My Bottega Veneta Cassette Bag!


I really do think you showcase this bag much better than the mod pics on BV website.


----------



## V0N1B2

Tangerine Intrecciolusion (cosmetic) Pouch brightening up an otherwise gloomy wet day on the 18th hole.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Tangerine Intrecciolusion (cosmetic) Pouch brightening up an otherwise gloomy wet day on the 18th hole.
> View attachment 4824092


Sun's trying hard in the fort...


----------



## RT1

V0N1B2 said:


> Tangerine Intrecciolusion (cosmetic) Pouch brightening up an otherwise gloomy wet day on the 18th hole.
> View attachment 4824092


What did you shoot for 18 holes?


----------



## muggles

My Garda going grocery shopping! Have no idea of her true color? Get her in sun and she’s a strange shade!
First time out!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muggles said:


> Get her in sun and she’s a strange shade!


That's the beauty of BV. I find that they are chameleons and always look or photo differently. Enjoy your Garda!


----------



## dolali

muggles said:


> My Garda going grocery shopping! Have no idea of her true color? Get her in sun and she’s a strange shade!
> First time out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825696



Gorgeous


----------



## V0N1B2

Tangerine Intrecciolusion pouch in action on the golf course once again.




RT1 said:


> What did you shoot for 18 holes?


Well, last week I would have liked to shoot myself! Terrible terrible terrible round.
- too embarrassing to say, really.
This week's round was soooo much better, maybe it was the change of scenery. Golf is a mental game - you have to be mental to play it 
PS: do y’all know how difficult it is to set up and snap a pic of your item when you are playing with three guys? You do not want to get busted and try to explain ‘well you see, there’s this forum about um... purses? and uh...’


----------



## Tltxx

Really really obsessed. Been so chic and effortless to carry


----------



## RT1

V0N1B2 said:


> Tangerine Intrecciolusion pouch in action on the golf course once again.
> View attachment 4830926
> 
> 
> Well, last week I would have liked to shoot myself! Terrible terrible terrible round.
> - too embarrassing to say, really.
> This week's round was soooo much better, maybe it was the change of scenery. Golf is a mental game - you have to be mental to play it
> PS: do y’all know how difficult it is to set up and snap a pic of your item when you are playing with three guys? You do not want to get busted and try to explain ‘well you see, there’s this forum about um... purses? and uh...’


That's a beautiful course that you're playing on.     
Glad you had a better round this week.   

Just tell the three guys that you're taking care of business and you'll get to the game when you're darned ready...LOLOL!


----------



## Bijouxlady

ksuromax said:


> out for a pint with my partner in crime
> 
> View attachment 4797400


 I am still considering the Pouch. You seem to love it. I haven't been sure about the size but seeing your pics makes me want to give it try.


----------



## Bijouxlady

EMDOC said:


> Does your phone fit? I love the strap but not sure it's big enough.
> View attachment 4751996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pouch 20 in rust.


----------



## jbags07

RT1 said:


> This one.
> Thank you to @Nibb for allowing me to add this one to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 4817815


Love this color!


----------



## jbags07

frenziedhandbag said:


> You own the most elegant of bags.


Agreed


----------



## ksuromax

Bijouxlady said:


> I am still considering the Pouch. You seem to love it. I haven't been sure about the size but seeing your pics makes me want to give it try.


oh, yes! i totally do! it's a nice bag to use, but before you leave the house you need to know you can go on the light all the time, without spontaneous need to be hands-free, e.g. unplanned grocery shopping, etc
Something small will not be a problem, but i once went to buy some fresh milk and bread, ended up with a loaded (huge) trolley (don't ask ) and then it was a bit inconvenient, but that was just one odd case


----------



## imunlisted

I did NOT need another bag (famous last words ) and I blame @Seeeca and our favorite local BV SA for this.

I know this is THE classic BV bag, but it really wasn't on my radar until we were in the boutique a few weeks ago and I overheard these two elves gushing about her two large Maier-era Venetas and how the SA was looking for one in EUC for his daughter. It might sound stupid, but as a fan of more linear/structured bags, I hadn't considered the Veneta (thus my Capri, Biletto, Billetto w/ chain, crossbody flap... also have had my eye on the Olympias)... but as they say, "ignorance is bliss" and knowledge is a b***h so... voila. I managed to hunt down a large, black NEW Veneta with dustbag, cards AND mirror, on eBay from a reputable seller at a reasonable price (aka very good deal considering how coveted these are... I really had _no_ idea!).

And here she is. 
Must say, I _definitely _underestimated this bag/style - absolutely love it. So... Seeeca and the SA have my blame _and_ thanks! 




	

		
			
		

		
	
 (




And some very bad mod shots in a very dusty mirror . For ref, I'm 5' 1".


----------



## bmk33

love it


----------



## grietje

A beauty!  And brand new?!  Well done!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

A nero Veneta is a staple and will last you for many years. Wonderful score @imunlisted


----------



## ksuromax

imunlisted said:


> I did NOT need another bag (famous last words ) and I blame @Seeeca and our favorite local BV SA for this.
> 
> I know this is THE classic BV bag, but it really wasn't on my radar until we were in the boutique a few weeks ago and I overheard these two elves gushing about her two large Maier-era Venetas and how the SA was looking for one in EUC for his daughter. It might sound stupid, but as a fan of more linear/structured bags, I hadn't considered the Veneta (thus my Capri, Biletto, Billetto w/ chain, crossbody flap... also have had my eye on the Olympias)... but as they say, "ignorance is bliss" and knowledge is a b***h so... voila. I managed to hunt down a large, black NEW Veneta with dustbag, cards AND mirror, on eBay from a reputable seller at a reasonable price (aka very good deal considering how coveted these are... I really had _no_ idea!).
> 
> And here she is.
> Must say, I _definitely _underestimated this bag/style - absolutely love it. So... Seeeca and the SA have my blame _and_ thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (
> 
> View attachment 4836534
> 
> 
> And some very bad mod shots in a very dusty mirror . For ref, I'm 5' 1".
> 
> View attachment 4836536
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836537


the best investment  
enjoy in good health!


----------



## Nibb

imunlisted said:


> I did NOT need another bag (famous last words ) and I blame @Seeeca and our favorite local BV SA for this.
> 
> I know this is THE classic BV bag, but it really wasn't on my radar until we were in the boutique a few weeks ago and I overheard these two elves gushing about her two large Maier-era Venetas and how the SA was looking for one in EUC for his daughter. It might sound stupid, but as a fan of more linear/structured bags, I hadn't considered the Veneta (thus my Capri, Biletto, Billetto w/ chain, crossbody flap... also have had my eye on the Olympias)... but as they say, "ignorance is bliss" and knowledge is a b***h so... voila. I managed to hunt down a large, black NEW Veneta with dustbag, cards AND mirror, on eBay from a reputable seller at a reasonable price (aka very good deal considering how coveted these are... I really had _no_ idea!).
> 
> And here she is.
> Must say, I _definitely _underestimated this bag/style - absolutely love it. So... Seeeca and the SA have my blame _and_ thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (
> 
> View attachment 4836534
> 
> 
> And some very bad mod shots in a very dusty mirror . For ref, I'm 5' 1".
> 
> View attachment 4836536
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836537


Classic! You wear it well!


----------



## V0N1B2

2011 Stone Karung Tote in action tonight. At where else... The Fairmont.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> 2011 Stone Karung Tote


By far, yours is the best color I've seen in this style.


----------



## RT1

V0N1B2 said:


> 2011 Stone Karung Tote in action tonight. At where else... The Fairmont.
> View attachment 4839826


Absolute perfection.
I love this bag.
Would it be possible to see more pictures of it, please?


----------



## V0N1B2

Coupla “in action” shots from yesterday:
2011 Stone Karung Tote basking in the outdoors along with my 2009 Truffle Foldover wallet and 2012 Cioccolato & Naturale Ayers sandals (in my bf’s very dirty truck).
And... once again at the end of the day enjoying dinner at our favourite Vietnamese restaurant.






Janice (Mousse) would have appreciated the food pics.


----------



## indiaink

@V0N1B2 what is this dish? Looks terrific!


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> @V0N1B2 what is this dish? Looks terrific!
> 
> View attachment 4841209


It's the Grilled Chicked Hash.  It was nom nom nom!


----------



## V0N1B2

OMG y’all! Look! It’s a Tangerine Intrecciolusion Pouch again hanging out with me on the golf course today. Imagine! Can you believe it?


----------



## RT1

Did you have a good game?


----------



## Nibb

V0N1B2 said:


> OMG y’all! Look! It’s a Tangerine Intrecciolusion Pouch again hanging out with me on the golf course today. Imagine! Can you believe it?
> View attachment 4845650


Love the orange, oh by the way Is that a bear I see on the green?


----------



## sonyamorris

It’s been a long long time


----------



## ksuromax

Last night 
China Red Knot on our wedding anny dinner


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> Last night
> China Red Knot on our wedding anny dinner
> 
> View attachment 4857572


Gorgeous and you got those red soles in - hot hot hot!!!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Last night
> China Red Knot on our wedding anny dinner
> 
> View attachment 4857572



Love how the purse matches your nail polish and red Louboutin soles.


----------



## ksuromax

thank you, Ladies!


----------



## V0N1B2

Nero/Gold Intrecciomirage pouch riding in the pull cart.


----------



## ksuromax

The Pouch


----------



## Brimson

my first BV bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

New Steel small loop's first outing. Thank you @Bagcoolie for showing me yours. Love everything about this bag; size, color, capacity and ease of it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still small loop in new steel.


----------



## ryrybaby12

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still small loop in new steel.
> 
> View attachment 4878523


was just looking at this bag.....do you love it??  I found one in large in a beautiful color.


----------



## chalintorn

Mini Jodie in Linoleum.


----------



## Hq8

elleteo said:


> Obsessed with the pouch !



look gorgeous what the color number and name ?


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

(BV = bracelet)

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Euclase

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> View attachment 4895617
> 
> 
> (BV = bracelet)
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Nice!  It complements your Explorer II perfectly.


----------



## endofanera

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> View attachment 4895617
> 
> 
> (BV = bracelet)
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Looks great against the black dial ExpII


----------



## gagabag

Love this little panda


----------



## ksuromax

gagabag said:


> Love this little panda
> View attachment 4901320


twins!


----------



## ksuromax

But right at the moment i have this Kitty on my bag


----------



## gagabag

The bear and the boy


----------



## BBBagHag

All packed up for work!


----------



## RT1

BBBagHag said:


> All packed up for work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906435


Gorgeous color and bag!


----------



## BBBagHag

Thank you!


RT1 said:


> Gorgeous color and bag!


----------



## Euclase

BBBagHag said:


> All packed up for work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906435


I love how there are three different textures on the straps!


----------



## meowmeow94

BV is bae ❤


----------



## IntheOcean

ksuromax said:


> But right at the moment i have this Kitty on my bag
> View attachment 4903122





gagabag said:


> The bear and the boy
> View attachment 4905859





BBBagHag said:


> All packed up for work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906435


Super lovely charms!!


----------



## gagabag

IntheOcean said:


> Super lovely charms!!


Thank you! These charms make me smile every time I see them


----------



## couturequeen

Picking up a repair.


----------



## muchstuff

couturequeen said:


> Picking up a repair.


Your Cabat is yummy...man, there's nothing in those shelves that I find appealing.


----------



## Euclase

couturequeen said:


> Picking up a repair.


Love your Cabat!


----------



## JavaJo

muchstuff said:


> Your Cabat is yummy...man, there's nothing in those shelves that I find appealing.


I agree!  & that cupboard looks pretty bare and uninspiring.... they may have to re-think their merchandising strategy


----------



## muchstuff

I had forgotten I had this, first time out with her...


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Your Cabat is yummy...man, *there's nothing in those shelves that I find appealing.*



I quite agree with this statement.   
Man, the times, they are a changing!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I had forgotten I had this, first time out with her...
> 
> View attachment 4915167


how do you find it?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> how do you find it?


Generous in size, it has a flap but with this bag it's totally manageable for me. The only thing that could be an issue is that the strap is a bit wide for my shoulder but surprisingly didn't slip at all when I carried her. Don't know if that's because of the jacket I was wearing, I'll have to try her with a few other options. But it's one of those bags you can sling onto your shoulder and forget about, the cervo just kinda wraps itself around you.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Generous in size, it has a flap but with this bag it's totally manageable for me. The only thing that could be an issue is that the strap is a bit wide for my shoulder but surprisingly didn't slip at all when I carried her. Don't know if that's because of the jacket I was wearing, I'll have to try her with a few other options. But it's one of those bags you can sling onto your shoulder and forget about, the cervo just kinda wraps itself around you.


sounds like a cool bag


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> sounds like a cool bag


Yeah I really like it, provided the strap will stay on my shoulder. More testing needed...it looks great carried.


----------



## chalintorn

Mini Jodie.


----------



## Euclase

chalintorn said:


> Mini Jodie.
> View attachment 4940191


Ah, how fabulous!


----------



## chalintorn

Euclase said:


> Ah, how fabulous!


Thank you!


----------



## 880

@muchstuff, I love your shoulder bag. Love the color and the slouch. Shoulder straps are always an issue for me unless the bag is full enough to weigh down on my shoulder (that causes other issues )

@chalintorn, love the mini Jodie and all of your gorgeous photos! And the outfit and the shoes!

A BV karung Napa San Marco from fashionphile. I had always wanted this bag from years ago, but my focus was on Hermes, so I never succumbed. (I wanted a cabat too, but could never decide between a small and a medium so ended up with an H double sens). when the San Marco popped up for a great price I couldn’t resist. If you are short and trying to diet, a large bag visually slims your butt and hides any holiday muffin top!   Bag also modernizes the Eloise quality of a vintage dead stock Norman Norell coat without adding obvious designer bling (unless you know BV). and here with an Hermes sellier bomberjacket, Wolford sweater and leggings




thank you @RT1, Happy New Year! Thanks @chiisaibunny! do you shop dead stock vintage? It’s far easier now with ebay, Etsy and other sources. I find, the issue about dead stock, particularly coats, is sometimes the linings are worn away by the heavy weight of the older garment over decades, so I have my tailor replace the linings with a hardier silk twill. It’s best to find a tailor that can cut a pattern, and isn’t cheap, but then I worry less about wear and tear.


----------



## RT1

880 said:


> @muchstuff, I love your shoulder bag. Love the color and the slouch. Shoulder straps are always an issue for me unless the bag is full enough to weigh down on my shoulder (that causes other issues )
> 
> @chalintorn, love the mini Jodie and all of your gorgeous photos! And the outfit and the shoes!
> 
> A BV karung Napa San Marco from fashionphile. I had always wanted this bag from years ago, but my focus was on Hermes, so I never succumbed. (I wanted a cabat too, but could never decide between a small and a medium so ended up with an H double sens). when the San Marco popped up for a great price I couldn’t resist. If you are short and trying to diet, a large bag visually slims your butt and hides any holiday muffin top!   Bag also modernizes the Eloise quality of vintage dead stock Norman Norell coat without adding obvious designer bling (unless you know BV)
> View attachment 4942349
> View attachment 4942670


Beautiful on you, my dear friend.


----------



## ksuromax

chalintorn said:


> Mini Jodie.
> View attachment 4940191


Head-to-toe perfection! 
(You remind me of Audrey Tautou )


----------



## Sferics

Not much action going on here...but hey...


----------



## RT1

Love your kitty and those beautiful eyes!


----------



## Sferics

RT1 said:


> Love your kitty and those beautiful eyes!


Thank you!


----------



## chalintorn

ksuromax said:


> Head-to-toe perfection!
> (You remind me of Audrey Tautou )


Thank you!


----------



## chiisaibunny

880 said:


> A BV karung Napa San Marco from fashionphile. I had always wanted this bag from years ago, but my focus was on Hermes, so I never succumbed. (I wanted a cabat too, but could never decide between a small and a medium so ended up with an H double sens). when the San Marco popped up for a great price I couldn’t resist. If you are short and trying to diet, a large bag visually slims your butt and hides any holiday muffin top!   Bag also modernizes the Eloise quality of a vintage dead stock Norman Norell coat without adding obvious designer bling (unless you know BV)
> View attachment 4942349
> View attachment 4942670
> 
> thank you @RT1, Happy New Year!



I think I’m more impressed with your Norman Norell dead stock coat!


----------



## wisconsin

muchstuff said:


> Your Cabat is yummy...man, there's nothing in those shelves that I find appealing.


Agree!


----------



## ksuromax

My beloved baby  
and there's a matching wallet inside


----------



## IntheOcean

ksuromax said:


> My beloved baby
> and there's a matching wallet inside
> View attachment 4957134


Stunning bag! Especially in this color


----------



## sonyamorris

Haven’t posted for a lot, but missed you all, dear ladies.

Today I finally scored my Holy Grail BV: Velvet Olimpia with Ayers trim. I was actually looking for this bag in dusty rose color, but then I found this acid-yellowish-mimosa color and couldn’t pass on.
Hope it gonna work for me because I really like the look!


----------



## V0N1B2

sonyamorris said:


> Haven’t posted for a lot, but missed you all, dear ladies.
> 
> Today I finally scored my Holy Grail BV: Velvet Olimpia with Ayers trim. I was actually looking for this bag in dusty rose color, but then I found this acid-yellowish-mimosa color and couldn’t pass on.
> Hope it gonna work for me because I really like the look!


This velvet Baby Olimpía is one of my favourite later-TM-era bags. 
The Ancient Gold is actually a really wearable colour.  Looks great with Gray and is subtle enough yet still has enough colour to stand out (if that makes sense). 

*I was trying not to use the overused buzzword "pop"


----------



## muchstuff

sonyamorris said:


> Haven’t posted for a lot, but missed you all, dear ladies.
> 
> Today I finally scored my Holy Grail BV: Velvet Olimpia with Ayers trim. I was actually looking for this bag in dusty rose color, but then I found this acid-yellowish-mimosa color and couldn’t pass on.
> Hope it gonna work for me because I really like the look!


Nice to see you here!


----------



## Euclase

sonyamorris said:


> Haven’t posted for a lot, but missed you all, dear ladies.
> 
> Today I finally scored my Holy Grail BV: Velvet Olimpia with Ayers trim. I was actually looking for this bag in dusty rose color, but then I found this acid-yellowish-mimosa color and couldn’t pass on.
> Hope it gonna work for me because I really like the look!


Wow, that bag is _fabulous_!


----------



## Nibb

sonyamorris said:


> Haven’t posted for a lot, but missed you all, dear ladies.
> 
> Today I finally scored my Holy Grail BV: Velvet Olimpia with Ayers trim. I was actually looking for this bag in dusty rose color, but then I found this acid-yellowish-mimosa color and couldn’t pass on.
> Hope it gonna work for me because I really like the look!


Stunning!


----------



## Euclase

I was going through old photos and I found one with my China Red Camera Bag (a bday gift from DH in 2017).  She appears a bit pinkish, almost like Fraise in the filtered of this image, but I assure you she's definitely China Red.  This was taken in Spring 2017 as we were checking in to our hotel called Beniya Mukayu in Kanazawa, Japan.  I cannot recommend this hotel enough!  The ambiance, the hospitality, the food... *sigh* They're what dreams are made of!


----------



## bagnut1

Euclase said:


> I was going through old photos and I found one with my China Red Camera Bag (a bday gift from DH in 2017).  She appears a bit pinkish, almost like Fraise in the filtered of this image, but I assure you she's definitely China Red.  This was taken in Spring 2017 as we were checking in to our hotel called Beniya Mukayu in Kanazawa, Japan.  I cannot recommend this hotel enough!  The ambiance, the hospitality, the food... *sigh* They're what dreams are made of!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963192


Love the bag and thanks for the hotel rec!  Their site on Relais & Chateaux looks amazing!


----------



## goodatlife

phishfan said:


> At the park!
> 
> View attachment 4811909


What color is this??


----------



## Euclase

bagnut1 said:


> Love the bag and thanks for the hotel rec!  Their site on Relais & Chateaux looks amazing!


Thank you! Yes, Beniya is a really special place. DH and I stayed there twice, and sometimes we half-joke about flying back to Japan just to visit Beniya for a week.  Next time I go, I’ll have to bring a different BV bag, or perhaps buy one while there...


----------



## Stansy

one of those rare days in the office...


----------



## ksuromax

Stansy said:


> View attachment 4970108
> 
> one of those rare days in the office...


gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

Out for a meeting with the clients (Bal shoes)


----------



## Euclase

Stansy said:


> View attachment 4970108
> 
> one of those rare days in the office...


That green though!


----------



## Euclase

ksuromax said:


> Out for a meeting with the clients (Bal shoes)
> View attachment 4970264


Wow, I love this combo.


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Out for a meeting with the clients (Bal shoes)
> View attachment 4970264



They look perfect together!


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> They look perfect together!


i know, right?
if i didn't know for a fact that they are NOT, i would be 99% sure they are by the same designer and from the same season/collection!


----------



## couturequeen

Running errands with my mini cabat


----------



## Nibb

couturequeen said:


> Running errands with my mini cabat


Really pretty Cabat love the green.


----------



## Selenet

Went to a museum, took my Nodini with me. ☺️


----------



## susanlovesLV

Pastels!


----------



## llaga22




----------



## llaga22

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 4976292


----------



## TotinScience

I finally found THE bag - a medium convertible in Atlantic! Got so lucky on Fashionphile!


----------



## Nibb

Stamped and studded maxi Veneta at parking lot happy hour.


----------



## muchstuff

TotinScience said:


> I finally found THE bag - a medium convertible in Atlantic! Got so lucky on Fashionphile!
> 
> View attachment 4978101


Looks like she's in great shape!


----------



## ksuromax

My beloved Pouch and my DH's fave espadrilles 
It was an unintentional shot, but i like it better than a few intentional ones


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> My beloved Pouch and my DH's fave espadrilles
> It was an unintentional shot, but i like it better than a few intentional ones
> View attachment 4982410



Smile, Pouch and Shoes! You're on Candid Camera!    Nice shot!


----------



## couturequeen

Grocery shopping


----------



## Euclase

couturequeen said:


> Grocery shopping


I must assume your groceries were Champagne and caviar.  Your outfit is so chic!


----------



## couturequeen

Euclase said:


> I must assume your groceries were Champagne and caviar.  Your outfit is so chic!


I actually picked up several bottles of champagne today.  I found a really special bottle that I can’t wait to break out for Valentine’s Day.


----------



## Euclase

couturequeen said:


> I actually picked up several bottles of champagne today


OMG I KNEW IT!


----------



## ksuromax

Another fancy outing


----------



## Euclase

My new Dark Barolo baby, looking lighter than usual, in the bright daylight.


----------



## bagolicious

My recently bought small *Leggero Intrecciato Roma* in the color of *bluette*.


----------



## Euclase

bagolicious said:


> My recently bought small *Leggero Intrecciato Roma* in the color of *bluette*.
> 
> View attachment 5021037


 Holy cow!


----------



## bagolicious

Euclase said:


> Holy cow!


It is definitely quite gorgeous. I got lucky. It's preowned (Fashionphile) and in mint condition and the original price tag came with it. However, I got it for a little less than one third of the original price. I have seen the same (preowned) handbags for double of what I paid, but in more neutral colors. But, I'm not afraid of bold colors to say the least. Plus, where I'm from, bold colors are pretty much normal.


----------



## bagolicious

BBBagHag said:


> All packed up for work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906435


What is the name of this model of Bottega Veneta?


----------



## bagolicious

I decided to try out my new Bottega Veneta handbag today. I wanted to have a causal look. I'm also wearing a calf hair leopard belt (Amazon), but which can't be seen in the photo. But, the belt is nearly a perfect match to the Hush Puppy calf hair leopard sneakers. I'm also wearing a basic Nordstrom button front white blouse, Eileen Fisher vibrant burnt orange cashmere sweater, and Banana Republic wide-leg jeans bought about a week ago. Really comfortable. The sweater is one of my favorite sweaters and I've had it for years. I love both mixing colors and wearing bright colors when I'm styling my outfits for the day and today it was off to the market and also to the car wash. Spring has sprung!!! The color of my car is a bit lighter than my handbag so I was totally matching. LOL!


----------



## whateve

bagolicious said:


> I decided to try out my new Bottega Veneta handbag today. I wanted to have a causal look. I'm also wearing a calf hair leopard belt (Amazon), but which can't be seen in the photo. But, the belt is nearly a perfect match to the Hush Puppy calf hair leopard sneakers. I'm also wearing a basic Nordstrom button front white blouse, Eileen Fisher vibrant burnt orange cashmere sweater, and Banana Republic wide-leg jeans bought about a week ago. Really comfortable. The sweater is one of my favorite sweaters and I've had it for years. I love both mixing colors and wearing bright colors when I'm styling my outfits for the day and today it was off to the market and also to the car wash. Spring has sprung!!! The color of my car is a bit lighter than my handbag so I was totally matching. LOL!
> 
> View attachment 5027573


Beautiful!


----------



## Euclase

DH and I are (carefully) taking our first vacation in over a year. We’re staying at a hotel about an hour from where we live. It’s the inaugural trip for my Quetsche Knot!


----------



## bagolicious

whateve said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks.


----------



## JenJBS

Euclase said:


> DH and I are (carefully) taking our first vacation in over a year. We’re staying at a hotel about an hour from where we live. It’s the inaugural trip for my Quetsche Knot!
> View attachment 5029961
> View attachment 5029960



Lovely bag!     Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Euclase

JenJBS said:


> Lovely bag!     Enjoy your vacation!


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Rosso grande 
(Going to pick up my long waited BV bag from 2020!)


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Rosso grande
> (Going to pick up my long waited BV bag from 2020!)
> 
> View attachment 5032630



Such a vivid, fun color!


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Such a vivid, fun color!


Thank you


----------



## Ryan

My “new” Cabat


----------



## muchstuff

Ryan said:


> My “new” Cabat


Looks good on you.


----------



## Selenet

my bottega today!


----------



## bagolicious

OK. I've lost my mind.  LOL! I started with one Bottega, the *Roma in the color bluette *and now have three recently-purchased Bottega handbags*. *I posted a photo of the *Roma* somewhere on this thread, but will post it again along with my other two new, pre-owned ones. All are in mint condition and were bought on Fashionphile. 

The new *Tambura *one is giving off western vibes to me and I will style it with my Lucchese cowboy boots along with a lot of other ways of styling it. And the *Camera Bag *one can be styled in a lot of different ways. I used that one last week. They're all *intrecciato* and in mint condition and the camera bag one was actually new although preowned. The Bottega handbags have been really good on Fashionphile lately and the prices have been great. Timing is everything.  

Enjoy!


----------



## Nibb

bagolicious said:


> OK. I've lost my mind.  LOL! I started with one Bottega, the *Roma in the color bluette *and now have three recently-purchased Bottega handbags*. *I posted a photo of the *Roma* somewhere on this thread, but will post it again along with my other two new, pre-owned ones. All are in mint condition and were bought on Fashionphile.
> 
> The new *Tambura *one is giving off western vibes to me and I will style it with my Lucchese cowboy boots along with a lot of other ways of styling it. And the *Camera Bag *one can be styled in a lot of different ways. I used that one last week. They're all *intrecciato* and in mint condition and the camera bag one was actually new although preowned. The Bottega handbags have been really good on Fashionphile lately and the prices have been great. Timing is everything.
> 
> Enjoy!


Very long very slippery slope, enjoy the ride.


----------



## bagolicious

Nibb said:


> Very long very slippery slope, enjoy the ride.


LOL!  And.... like I need another handbag. But, when the pandemic started I decided to sell some of the handbags that I know I won't be using as much anymore as I have different handbag needs now. It was good to have the time to go through them all and see what needed to be eliminated. I keep a computerized list along with a handwritten list in a journal. So, it was basically out with the old and in with the new. I also added a Gucci 1955 Horsebit handbag and a Gucci tote bag to my list of European designer handbags and then some other designer handbags by Asian and other designers. My system is very organized. I'm very satisfied with my added  Bottega Veneta handbags.


----------



## couturequeen

Even after many years, this bag brings me so much joy when I wear it.


----------



## JenJBS

couturequeen said:


> Even after many years, this bag brings me so much joy when I wear it.
> 
> View attachment 5044514
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044515
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044516



Please tell me the designer/brand of that pretty purple leather jacket!


----------



## ksuromax

Ryan said:


> My “new” Cabat


Good god, i donno what i like more, the bag, or the background! Where is this beautiful place located?


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Please tell me the designer/brand of that pretty purple leather jacket!


I bet i know who made it, coz by the look of the leather i have a strong ref to my purple leather jacket (which i could not wear even once the past winter coz it was too damn hot all the season long!  )


----------



## Ryan

ksuromax said:


> Good god, i donno what i like more, the bag, or the background! Where is this beautiful place located?


Sorry, just seeing this! It’s the Maman bakery/coffee shop on University Place in Manhattan.









						Maman
					

Maman is a café, bakery, restaurant and event space. Maman's menu highlights childhood favorites from the south of france and north america. In addition to our cafés and restaurant space, we also have a co-retail store, marché maman which brings together like-minded brands.




					www.mamannyc.com


----------



## couturequeen

JenJBS said:


> Please tell me the designer/brand of that pretty purple leather jacket!


It’s an oldie - Balenciaga.


----------



## couturequeen

I never get over the fact that the mini is my big bag! Carried two pairs of shoes in them today.


----------



## Euclase

couturequeen said:


> I never get over the fact that the mini is my big bag! Carried two pairs of shoes in them today.


I love everything about this outfit!


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 5060879


Love it with the pink loafers!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 5060879


This is a great color!


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Love it with the pink loafers!





whateve said:


> This is a great color!


Thank you, Ladies


----------



## 880

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 5060879


Everything is lovely, but your hair is the most stunning element of this pic! Wow!


----------



## ksuromax

880 said:


> Everything is lovely, but your hair is the most stunning element of this pic! Wow!


Thank you kindly


----------



## bagolicious

bagolicious said:


> OK. I've lost my mind.  LOL! I started with one Bottega, the *Roma in the color bluette *and now have three recently-purchased Bottega handbags*. *I posted a photo of the *Roma* somewhere on this thread, but will post it again along with my other two new, pre-owned ones. All are in mint condition and were bought on Fashionphile.
> 
> The new *Tambura *one is giving off western vibes to me and I will style it with my Lucchese cowboy boots along with a lot of other ways of styling it. And the *Camera Bag *one can be styled in a lot of different ways. I used that one last week. They're all *intrecciato* and in mint condition and the camera bag one was actually new although preowned. The Bottega handbags have been really good on Fashionphile lately and the prices have been great. Timing is everything.
> 
> Enjoy!


Here's another Bottega Veneta to add to my collection posted on March 30,2021 (Post #6,161). This new pre-owned one is a small (7-inch wide) square one by Tomas Maier. I got it for $300. in mint condition. It also came with a BV dust bag. The bag is totally collapsible and has black plastic bars on the top.


----------



## V0N1B2

bagolicious said:


> Here's another Bottega Veneta to add to my collection posted on March 30,2021 (Post #6,161). This new pre-owned one is a small (7-inch wide) square one by Tomas Maier. I got it for $300. in mint condition. It also came with a BV dust bag. The bag is totally collapsible and has black plastic bars on the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065946
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065951


I always liked that treatment for some reason. Aren't the corners metal, not plastic?
In case you didn't know, this is the Nappa Tricot Raffia Cube Bag from Fall 2013. 
*Just documenting for when TM-era fans are no longer here


----------



## bagolicious

Than


V0N1B2 said:


> I always liked that treatment for some reason. Aren't the corners metal, not plastic?
> In case you didn't know, this is the Nappa Tricot Raffia Cube Bag from Fall 2013.
> *Just documenting for when TM-era fans are no longer here


Thanks for documenting the name as I'll record it. The top corners are a black lacquer-like plastic.


----------



## loves

Belly maxi to go with my covid belly (well hidden in the jumpsuit)


----------



## Jam2

Patiently waiting for me while trying new clothes


----------



## ksuromax

Jam2 said:


> Patiently waiting for me while trying new clothes
> 
> View attachment 5082293


Fabulous bag!!


----------



## loves

Wrong post


----------



## couturequeen

Cervo


----------



## Euclase

couturequeen said:


> Cervo


----------



## Doncaster42

Good afternoon, from the sunny tropics.
I have been away from this forum for too long, licking my scales in sorrow as I sold off (in part) my TM-era BV collection, then slithered away for a while to hiss at DL's new direction and venomous betrayal.
Of late, however, I scored a few holy grail Maier designs on resale websites (bless their previous owners!) that have reinvigorated me, so I'm sliding out from my burrow to venture out again.
Here's Fume Shadow Embroidered large veneta (hobo) in cervo and snakeskin (python) leathers.
Again, bless you if I inherited it from any of you BVettes on TPF. I love it so much!


----------



## couturequeen

Doncaster42 said:


> Good afternoon, from the sunny tropics.
> I have been away from this forum for too long, licking my scales in sorrow as I sold off (in part) my TM-era BV collection, then slithered away for a while to hiss at DL's new direction and venomous betrayal.
> Of late, however, I scored a few holy grail Maier designs on resale websites (bless their previous owners!) that have reinvigorated me, so I'm sliding out from my burrow to venture out again.
> Here's Fume Shadow Embroidered large veneta (hobo) in cervo and snakeskin (python) leathers.
> Again, bless you if I inherited it from any of you BVettes on TPF. I love it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108081


Stunning! Never seen this one before. I’ve found some incredible gems on the secondary market. You have as well!

If you don’t mind me asking, what pieces did you part with and why?


----------



## weezer

Doncaster42 said:


> Good afternoon, from the sunny tropics.
> I have been away from this forum for too long, licking my scales in sorrow as I sold off (in part) my TM-era BV collection, then slithered away for a while to hiss at DL's new direction and venomous betrayal.
> Of late, however, I scored a few holy grail Maier designs on resale websites (bless their previous owners!) that have reinvigorated me, so I'm sliding out from my burrow to venture out again.
> Here's Fume Shadow Embroidered large veneta (hobo) in cervo and snakeskin (python) leathers.
> Again, bless you if I inherited it from any of you BVettes on TPF. I love it so much!


Stunning!! 
(I also wish I were in the beautiful tropics right now lol)

I unfortunately missed out on the heyday of TM’s tenure but I too am so grateful for a second opportunity to finally be a proud owner of TM’s beautiful pieces. Wear in good health as they say!


----------



## Doncaster42

couturequeen said:


> Stunning! Never seen this one before. I’ve found some incredible gems on the secondary market. You have as well!
> 
> If you don’t mind me asking, what pieces did you part with and why?


Good morning, Couturequeen and Weezer. Not an issue sharing at all  I basically culled from my collection the light-coloured pieces that I've always been too terrified to freely carry. Anxiety about my handbag situation is more stuff than I can cope with right now amidst the constant mask-wearing, and app- and token-scanning we still do for every establishment that we visit in Singapore.

Because I have neck issues, any handbag that I used to tote around on my arm also got the boot including some stunning Lidos. The workmanship still makes me sigh. But, I have admired and caressed the artisanal details long enough; someone else can enjoy them now.

I kept my single Cabat and ALL the large Venetas from 2015 onwards. And bought some. Understatement. The flat strap from the previous incarnation of the Veneta just didn't work for me. Sloping shoulders? Like what we old-school fans know, there's a special BV design (in the past, sigh again) that we are partial to and it just screams us - be it the Baseball Hobos, or the stunning Cabats or the tres elegant Knots. I discovered carefree hobo-wearing is me and it fits my lifestyle.

I still haven't bought a single item from DL's collections. I'm warming to the intrecciato Pouches and Jodies - it's been 2 long years (almost) - but I'm still waiting to see how the weave wears in time. I had a few sad incidents in the past with the tight weave (leather glue, it works fine) so I'm flummoxed how the wide weave remains snag-free IN REAL LIFE. I'm also suspicious as to why the bags seem to sag in such a short period of wear when the good old Venetas still hold their shape after years. If I'm paying for luxury, then, to me, it needs to last till the day I die.

Have a lovely weekend, everyone!


----------



## couturequeen

Doncaster42 said:


> Good morning, Couturequeen and Weezer. Not an issue sharing at all  I basically culled from my collection the light-coloured pieces that I've always been too terrified to freely carry. Anxiety about my handbag situation is more stuff than I can cope with right now amidst the constant mask-wearing, and app- and token-scanning we still do for every establishment that we visit in Singapore.
> 
> Because I have neck issues, any handbag that I used to tote around on my arm also got the boot including some stunning Lidos. The workmanship still makes me sigh. But, I have admired and caressed the artisanal details long enough; someone else can enjoy them now.
> 
> I kept my single Cabat and ALL the large Venetas from 2015 onwards. And bought some. Understatement. The flat strap from the previous incarnation of the Veneta just didn't work for me. Sloping shoulders? Like what we old-school fans know, there's a special BV design (in the past, sigh again) that we are partial to and it just screams us - be it the Baseball Hobos, or the stunning Cabats or the tres elegant Knots. I discovered carefree hobo-wearing is me and it fits my lifestyle.
> 
> I still haven't bought a single item from DL's collections. I'm warming to the intrecciato Pouches and Jodies - it's been 2 long years (almost) - but I'm still waiting to see how the weave wears in time. I had a few sad incidents in the past with the tight weave (leather glue, it works fine) so I'm flummoxed how the wide weave remains snag-free IN REAL LIFE. I'm also suspicious as to why the bags seem to sag in such a short period of wear when the good old Venetas still hold their shape after years. If I'm paying for luxury, then, to me, it needs to last till the day I die.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend, everyone!


Thanks for sharing. Lifestyle changes definitely had an impact on my collection. Now that I drive more vs using public transport, I’m reaching for my Cabats and Lidos over my shoulder carry bags. I parted with two Venetas. And with the pandemic I’ve made the greatest use of my Pouch 20 crossbody - my first and only DL piece.

I hear you on the light bag anxiety. I now have a bit of it since the BV workshop couldn’t perfectly remove very tiny/light stains on my camel Ball or silver Lido. I don’t think I’ll ever own a white bag.


----------



## Doncaster42

couturequeen said:


> Thanks for sharing. Lifestyle changes definitely had an impact on my collection. Now that I drive more vs using public transport, I’m reaching for my Cabats and Lidos over my shoulder carry bags. I parted with two Venetas. And with the pandemic I’ve made the greatest use of my Pouch 20 crossbody - my first and only DL piece.
> 
> I hear you on the light bag anxiety. I now have a bit of it since the BV workshop couldn’t perfectly remove very tiny/light stains on my camel Ball or silver Lido. I don’t think I’ll ever own a white bag.


I love how interesting and different we all are - and there's a bag for that too.
Have a good one, all.


----------



## ksuromax

The Pouch and the Sail


----------



## Nibb

Cervo out playing tonight.


----------



## loves

Porridge chain pouch


----------



## imunlisted

Out yesterday running errands; unexpectedly picked up a small Loewe Puzzle bag, but the messy impromptu mod shots I sent my cousin from the store also show my BV, so I guess I'll drop one in here...


----------



## westvillage

imunlisted said:


> Out yesterday running errands; unexpectedly picked up a small Loewe Puzzle bag, but the messy impromptu mod shots I sent my cousin from the store also show my BV, so I guess I'll drop one in here...
> 
> View attachment 5127927



I love the drape on your BV. It’s just right and looks really good. May I ask how tall you are. And am I correct in thinking it’s a large hobo?  Thx ...


----------



## imunlisted

westvillage said:


> I love the drape on your BV. It’s just right and looks really good. May I ask how tall you are. And am I correct in thinking it’s a large hobo?  Thx ...



Thank you! Yes, it's a large and I'm about 5' 2". I switch out my bags pretty often (and store them carefully with paper and dustbags), so this could get even softer. 

I actually picked up a red NWT medium earlier this year that I haven't shared on here yet, but I'm including the pictures I took then (again for my equally bag/BV-obsessed cousin who actually turned me on to the brand years ago) to better show you the size difference (it's empty, so no drape); you can tell there's a leather patina difference between the three from use, too. The smallest red hobo is a very, very vintage/long discontinued version (which I guess the mini Jodie is the most similar to in size now), so please disregard that one - and my appearance. I work from home pretty often, so this was a business on top, bedtime on the bottom day.


----------



## westvillage

Thanks so much for the comparison and mod shot. VERY helpful. I’m 5’3” and really want a large to carry a bit more and especially to get over winter coats. I think I’ll try one already broken in and softened. Thx again


----------



## cardcase

Brimson said:


> my first BV bag.
> View attachment 4870694



You are fine! I mean, that is one fine bag!


----------



## couturequeen

Grape out for a spin


----------



## couturequeen

Time for a bit of shopping


----------



## babypanda

Hanging under the table in the restaurant


----------



## elisabettaverde

Making our way through the last leg of our road trip home...found this gem of a hotel, Paso del Norte in El Paso.  What a welcome relief to find some luxury after the interstate Courtyards and Residence Inns


----------



## dolali

will try again cause forgot to quote. LOL


----------



## dolali

Beautiful setting for a gorgeous bag!




elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5143401
> 
> Making our way through the last leg of our road trip home...found this gem of a hotel, Paso del Norte in El Paso.  What a welcome relief to find some luxury after the interstate Courtyards and Residence Inns
> View attachment 5143402


----------



## elisabettaverde

dolali said:


> Beautiful setting for a gorgeous bag!


@dolali Thank you


----------



## LuxeDreaming

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5143401
> 
> Making our way through the last leg of our road trip home...found this gem of a hotel, Paso del Norte in El Paso.  What a welcome relief to find some luxury after the interstate Courtyards and Residence Inns
> View attachment 5143402



Wow gorgeous bag and stunning setting!


----------



## imunlisted

Switched back to my Capri... haven't used it since before Covid (12/2019)! I worked out and about pre-pandemic, but the big bags had gone into storage once I was locked down and working from home. 

What I'm lugging my mobile office in today...


I called the furbaby in my profile pic "my little bear", so when I saw the charm I had to have it...  


Backpack is Balenciaga (pretty sure it's for men, but I'm a sucker for understated).


----------



## elisabettaverde

LuxeDreaming said:


> Wow gorgeous bag and stunning setting!


@LuxeDreaming 
Thanks!


----------



## Brimson

cardcase said:


> You are fine! I mean, that is one fine bag!


I’ll take that!


----------



## diane278

The first outing for my cement/new Steele cervo loop in a very long time.  Here, we stopped for lunch….


----------



## Euclase

Anniversary dinner with Quetsche Chain Knot.


----------



## indiaink

Oops - NM


----------



## zazzle415

Picked up tulips to match my cinnabar mini Jodie


----------



## BBBagHag




----------



## loves

Last night of mandated at-home dining.


----------



## Nibb

loves said:


> Last night of mandated at-home dining.
> View attachment 5160156


Amazing!


----------



## Evergreen602

loves said:


> Last night of mandated at-home dining.
> View attachment 5160156


Stunning!  I love everything about this photo.


----------



## ksuromax

loves said:


> Last night of mandated at-home dining.
> View attachment 5160156


my kinda dinner


----------



## SpeedyJC

This is  my favorite and most used bag
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Roe

my office buddy today.


----------



## ksuromax

Roe said:


> my office buddy today.
> View attachment 5166375


gosh, how i love these pouches!!


----------



## V0N1B2

Tangerine Intrecciolusion Pouch peeking out amongst my clubs today. Finally cooled down to a balmy 25°C


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Tangerine Intrecciolusion Pouch peeking out amongst my clubs today. Finally cooled down to a balmy 25°C
> View attachment 5174737
> View attachment 5174738


That is a nice temp! Beautiful scenery, too, but of course.  Ha ha ha ha ha no pun intended, ‘course’ get it - ha ha ha ha


----------



## Lala-purse

Hello,
I am thinking to buy this bag too.
I would appreciate if you can share your experience with it.
Is medium size too big? Does it lay flat, like flops on the floor when put down? I would like my bag to stand upright and because it its quite slim with very narrow base it might not stand. 
Also, is it heavy? Do you mind sharing its weight?
Thank you!


TotinScience said:


> I finally found THE bag - a medium convertible in Atlantic! Got so lucky on Fashionphile!
> 
> View attachment 4978101


----------



## ksuromax

A new family member is riding the shotgun


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> A new family member is riding the shotgun
> View attachment 5183664


Very nice! Is it black or dark blue?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Very nice! Is it black or dark blue?


Dark blue


----------



## westvillage

ksuromax said:


> A new family member is riding the shotgun
> View attachment 5183664


Greetings again K’Max. Lovely bag! I’ve been eyeing it for months as it comes and goes on the sites. I do believe it would work for me exceptionally well. What has stopped me is the open top.I’m out and about on foot in the winter and often find myself in changeable weather so I like a zip or magnetic closure. The depth of this bag made me think I could put my regular 4 pouches plus wallet, as well as stuffing in gloves and a knitted hat when I duck inside here and there, and it would be comfortable for walking long distances through the city. What about that open top tho? Does it seem like it it makes everything too vulnerable in the winter (I remember you’re in Dubai but think sleet squalls for a few )? Thx so much … WV


----------



## ksuromax

westvillage said:


> Greetings again K’Max. Lovely bag! I’ve been eyeing it for months as it comes and goes on the sites. I do believe it would work for me exceptionally well. What has stopped me is the open top.I’m out and about on foot in the winter and often find myself in changeable weather so I like a zip or magnetic closure. The depth of this bag made me think I could put my regular 4 pouches plus wallet, as well as stuffing in gloves and a knitted hat when I duck inside here and there, and it would be comfortable for walking long distances through the city. What about that open top tho? Does it seem like it it makes everything too vulnerable in the winter (I remember you’re in Dubai but think sleet squalls for a few )? Thx so much … WV


Thank you very much  
open top? are we surely talking about the same bag??


----------



## westvillage

ksuromax said:


> Thank you very much
> open top? are we surely talking about the same bag??
> View attachment 5183861


Hmmm … not sure. Here is the one that I’ve been eyeing and its innards. It does look like the one you have but perhaps, fundamentally, only the pics look the same and the bag is completely different. Just not sure. In any event, I really like this style.


----------



## ksuromax

westvillage said:


> Hmmm … not sure. Here is the one that I’ve been eyeing and its innards. It does look like the one you have but perhaps, fundamentally, only the pics look the same and the bag is completely different. Just not sure. In any event, I really like this style.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183903
> View attachment 5183907


what is this?


----------



## westvillage

Lol. That is exactly the way fashionphile shows that particular inside view. I assumed that it was a ring for the strap. So here’s the strap from the side and BTW this bag is something like 9 x 10 or 10x11. Here’s a shot of the side with the rings.


----------



## ksuromax

westvillage said:


> Lol. That is exactly the way fashionphile shows that particular inside view. I assumed that it was a ring for the strap. So here’s the strap from the side and BTW this bag is something like 9 x 10 or 10x11. Here’s a shot of the side with the rings.
> View attachment 5183952


it's exactly the same bag, even the colour, and it's zips up fully, and it's quite roomy, too


----------



## westvillage

This one seems not to have a zipper and the little FF description says open top. Do you think maybe it was an outlet bag? Or some other weirdness? In any event, I think I’m going to go for it PDQ. I’ll post when it arrives. Thanks a lot and cheers!


----------



## ksuromax

westvillage said:


> This one seems not to have a zipper and the little FF description says open top. Do you think maybe it was an outlet bag? Or some other weirdness? In any event, I think I’m going to go for it PDQ. I’ll post when it arrives. Thanks a lot and cheers!


i don't know who writes descriptions on FPh, but this bag HAS the zipper, this ring in the picture is the zipper pull and you can see the 'teeth' of the zipper along the trim, as i highlighted


----------



## Euclase

ksuromax said:


> A new family member is riding the shotgun
> View attachment 5183664


Ohhhh me likey!  
I’ve been thinking of getting one. How do you like that bag so far?


----------



## Euclase

Staycation with Nero Medium Loop. Loop is great for movie theaters, too.


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> A new family member is riding the shotgun
> View attachment 5183664



Congratulations on this lovely new addition!


----------



## ksuromax

Euclase said:


> Ohhhh me likey!
> I’ve been thinking of getting one. How do you like that bag so far?


it's nice size, adjustable strap, lightweight, compact 
i think it's a keeper


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on this lovely new addition!


thank you


----------



## TotinScience

Lala-purse said:


> Hello,
> I am thinking to buy this bag too.
> I would appreciate if you can share your experience with it.
> Is medium size too big? Does it lay flat, like flops on the floor when put down? I would like my bag to stand upright and because it its quite slim with very narrow base it might not stand.
> Also, is it heavy? Do you mind sharing its weight?
> Thank you!


Hey there!
The medium is not a big bag - the regular size one is absolutely ENORMOUS (I am 5 ft 9 and it looked like it was wearing me lol). 
Depending on your bag's contents, it doesn't flop per se, more like sags on whatever is inside of it because it's pretty soft. On its own it wouldn't really stand upright because as you correctly pointed out, it's a very slim profile bag. 
I can check the weight for you but it's not a very heavy bag! I would honestly say this bag's only drawback for me is the strap - I really wish it was a thicker one, because while it's not a big bag, it's not a tiny one either and a thicker strap would have been more comfortable.


----------



## Euclase

ksuromax said:


> it's nice size, adjustable strap, lightweight, compact
> i think it's a keeper


I was hoping you’d say you hated it because now I want one even more!


----------



## ksuromax

Euclase said:


> I was hoping you’d say you hated it because now I want one even more!


----------



## edgar.kings

Hi BV lovers! Attaching my backpack in action! I know a lot of people love the “new modern BV” but sometimes I’m nostalgic for their classic, understated, relaxed yet uber sophisticated looks… this one is from 2015, in the most supple deer skin ever


----------



## ksuromax

edgar.kings said:


> Hi BV lovers! Attaching my backpack in action! I know a lot of people love the “new modern BV” but sometimes I’m nostalgic for their classic, understated, relaxed yet uber sophisticated looks… this one is from 2015, in the most supple deer skin ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5186669


they are like you fave comfy slippers, like you softest home-worn sweatpants, something that you use without thinking, just when you want to be your true self  
great bag!


----------



## edgar.kings

ksuromax said:


> they are like you fave comfy slippers, like you softest home-worn sweatpants, something that you use without thinking, just when you want to be your true self
> great bag!


Oh my god you just described my style perfectly (are we soulmates?)!!! I’m in lululemon sweats right now (and almost always). And I prefer luxury that are effortless and allow the true me to come through!!! After all, we wear the bags and not the other way around!


----------



## ksuromax

edgar.kings said:


> Oh my god you just described my style perfectly (are we soulmates?)!!! I’m in lululemon sweats right now (and almost always). And I prefer luxury that are effortless and allow the true me to come through!!! After all, we wear the bags and not the other way around!


----------



## Nibb

Traveling this week with new to me Rosso mini Cabat and mini Montebello along for the ride


----------



## edgar.kings

It’s starting to feel like fall where I live. So I took out this perfect fall bag from BV. 2019 I think? What do you guys think? love the pop of the contrast croc trims.


----------



## Lala-purse

Thank you for sharing the information.  I might give it a try. It looks sophisticated and professional than classic Veneta hobo. I like the short double handles and a shoulder strap option.


TotinScience said:


> Hey there!
> The medium is not a big bag - the regular size one is absolutely ENORMOUS (I am 5 ft 9 and it looked like it was wearing me lol).
> Depending on your bag's contents, it doesn't flop per se, more like sags on whatever is inside of it because it's pretty soft. On its own it wouldn't really stand upright because as you correctly pointed out, it's a very slim profile bag.
> I can check the weight for you but it's not a very heavy bag! I would honestly say this bag's only drawback for me is the strap - I really wish it was a thicker one, because while it's not a big bag, it's not a tiny one either and a thicker strap would have been more comfortable.


----------



## jeune_fille

edgar.kings said:


> It’s starting to feel like fall where I live. So I took out this perfect fall bag from BV. 2019 I think? What do you guys think? love the pop of the contrast croc trims.



This bag looks Pre Fall 2018 to me from the Mens line. The Monalisa trim and the sunset yellow handle were the two of the colors that were most used in that collection.

EDIT: Actually wait, if the pom pom charms is part of the bag, It should be Fall 2018 not Pre Fall


----------



## ksuromax

Naughty


----------



## couturequeen

Baseball love


----------



## Euclase

Outfit for dinner with Dear Hubby and Dear Quetsche Chain Knot.


----------



## ksuromax

Euclase said:


> Outfit for dinner with Dear Hubby and Dear Quetsche Chain Knot.
> 
> View attachment 5193294


you made me crave for mine, need to find a reason to take it out 
hope you had a lovely dinner night


----------



## Euclase

ksuromax said:


> you made me crave for mine, need to find a reason to take it out
> hope you had a lovely dinner night



It was a fun evening with yummy food. I’m glad I wore a stretchy dress!  
My Knot shared a long padded bench with a lovely YSL clutch that belonged to the lady near me.


----------



## south-of-france

Mini Jodie, new bag meets historic house:


----------



## Euclase

China Red Camera bag on an excursion to a Soba restaurant.


----------



## megisme4

My first (and not last) Bottega
Mini double knot


----------



## JenJBS

megisme4 said:


> My first (and not last) Bottega
> Mini double knot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204232



Congratulations on your first BV!


----------



## Euclase

Waiting in an exam room, Dark Barolo Loop looking moody and lovely while keeping me company.


----------



## V0N1B2

Greetings from Montréal mes chéries! My Montebello clutch made the ‘hike’ to the Mount Royal lookout with me today.  *okay so it’s only 400 stairs but it felt like 4000.


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> Greetings from Montréal mes chéries! My Montebello clutch made the ‘hike’ to the Mount Royal lookout with me today.  *okay so it’s only 400 stairs but it felt like 4000.
> View attachment 5224493


Beautiful bag! Did you put effort into placing the chain into a heart or did it just happen?


----------



## V0N1B2

whateve said:


> Beautiful bag! Did you put effort into placing the chain into a heart or did it just happen?


 both, actually. I put the bag down and the chain looked kinda heart-shaped, albeit a bit misshapen, so I tidied it up and made it photo-worthy


----------



## elinda

Love this bag and colour so much that I had to get a matching phone cover (also BV, in silicon)


----------



## natjyl

elinda said:


> Love this bag and colour so much that I had to get a matching phone cover (also BV, in silicon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228068


How long have you had this?


----------



## couturequeen

Finally had a chance to wear my BV heels since I’ve been in flats in lockdown.


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> Outfit for dinner with Dear Hubby and Dear Quetsche Chain Knot.
> 
> View attachment 5193294


Gorgeous dress and Knot!


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> both, actually. I put the bag down and the chain looked kinda heart-shaped, albeit a bit misshapen, so I tidied it up and made it photo-worthy


Love how u did this. What a beautiful bag


----------



## Euclase

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous dress and Knot!


Awww, thanks!


----------



## diane278

I’m still in love with this cervo loop…..


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> I’m still in love with this cervo loop…..
> View attachment 5244658


That's good! It would make me sad if you got rid of this one.


----------



## jbags07

I’ve been using my large Loop the last couple of days too….yummy pile of smooshy leather!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> I’ve been using my large Loop the last couple of days too….yummy pile of smooshy leather!
> 
> View attachment 5246697
> View attachment 5246698



That leather...


----------



## Euclase

Today I got to be one of those fancy schmancy ladies-who-lunch.


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> Today I got to be one of those fancy schmancy ladies-who-lunch.
> View attachment 5247736


love, love this bag! Looks great with your dress too


----------



## ksuromax

Euclase said:


> Today I got to be one of those fancy schmancy ladies-who-lunch.
> View attachment 5247736


love the whole look


----------



## Euclase

ksuromax said:


> love the whole look


Thank you!


----------



## AverageHuman

Throwback summer photo.
BV dress in action


----------



## jbags07

kellyng said:


> Throwback summer photo.
> BV dress in action
> View attachment 5252731
> View attachment 5252733


Beautiful dress, and your pictures look like they are out of a magazine!


----------



## _Moravia_

kellyng said:


> Throwback summer photo.
> BV dress in action
> View attachment 5252731
> View attachment 5252733



Fabulous dress - I love the colouring. It reminds me of a Clyfford Still painting. What season is this from?


----------



## AverageHuman

_Moravia_ said:


> Fabulous dress - I love the colouring. It reminds me of a Clyfford Still painting. What season is this from?


Thanks, I believe it's from 14ss collection, I particularly love BV designed by Tomas Maier.  



jbags07 said:


> Beautiful dress, and your pictures look like they are out of a magazine!


Thanks for your lovely comment, you made my day!


----------



## jbags07

kellyng said:


> Thanks, I believe it's from 14ss collection, I particularly love BV designed by Tomas Maier.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your lovely comment, you made my day!


You are most welcome   Yesterday i saw you made a post in a different thread (i forget which, maybe bag of the day?), and same thing!  Like out of a fashion magazine….


----------



## jbags07

Took Lido out for some dinner…


----------



## Euclase

Booze and BV.


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> You are most welcome   Yesterday i saw you made a post in a different thread (i forget which, maybe bag of the day?), and same thing!  Like out of a fashion magazine….


@kellyng has the most beautiful posts of her collection. 





						Kellyng's collection
					

Island hopping from Maui to Honolulu. Stopped by Honolulu Dior cafe this afternoon in Dior toile de jouy pleated dress.:biggrin:     This dress looks gorgeous on you!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> Booze and BV.
> View attachment 5254747


A perfect combination!  Both look yummy


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> @kellyng has the most beautiful posts of her collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kellyng's collection
> 
> 
> Island hopping from Maui to Honolulu. Stopped by Honolulu Dior cafe this afternoon in Dior toile de jouy pleated dress.:biggrin:     This dress looks gorgeous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


She does!  If she made a coffee table book of her pix i would buy it…


----------



## Euclase

jbags07 said:


> A perfect combination!  Both look yummy


Thanks! They were.


----------



## _Moravia_

kellyng said:


> Thanks, I believe it's from 14ss collection, I particularly love BV designed by Tomas Maier.



Thank you! Yes, I agree Tomas Maier-era BV designs are wonderful.


----------



## AverageHuman

_Moravia_ said:


> Thank you! Yes, I agree Tomas Maier-era BV designs are wonderful.


 BV recently has changed their designer to Matthieu, I wonder what his debut collection would look like.



Nibb said:


> @kellyng has the most beautiful posts of her collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kellyng's collection
> 
> 
> Island hopping from Maui to Honolulu. Stopped by Honolulu Dior cafe this afternoon in Dior toile de jouy pleated dress.:biggrin:     This dress looks gorgeous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


awww~~~ Thank you! It's very nice of you to say so!





jbags07 said:


> She does!  If she made a coffee table book of her pix i would buy it…


Wowowow~ I didn't expect to receive such a nice compliment! You've made my day! 



One more action photo in the same dress~


----------



## jbags07

kellyng said:


> BV recently has changed their designer to Matthieu, I wonder what his debut collection would look like.
> 
> 
> awww~~~ Thank you! It's very nice of you to say so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wowowow~ I didn't expect to receive such a nice compliment! You've made my day!
> 
> 
> 
> One more action photo in the same dress~
> 
> View attachment 5256043


Beautiful!  This restaurant looks divine too…


----------



## _Moravia_

kellyng said:


> BV recently has changed their designer to Matthieu, I wonder what his debut collection would look like.



Yes, Matthieu has a good resume, so I hope that his designs are of the caliber of Tomas Maier's era.


----------



## jbags07

China Red Nodini today….


----------



## weezer

jbags07 said:


> China Red Nodini today….
> 
> View attachment 5260717


Congrats!!oh what a dashing red!


----------



## jbags07

weezer said:


> Congrats!!oh what a dashing red!


Thank u! I think its the best BV red


----------



## Euclase

jbags07 said:


> China Red Nodini today….
> 
> View attachment 5260717


Haha, what a fun photo! 
Almost twins! My CR camera bag is about the same size and strap length!


----------



## gagabag

Bag of the week
Goes well with my steth, too


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> China Red Nodini today….
> 
> View attachment 5260717



Gorgeous red!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous red!


Thank u!  I am not a big red bag person, but i could own many styles in China Red


----------



## ksuromax

Silver Nodini and matching espadrilles


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> Silver Nodini and matching espadrilles
> View attachment 5265667



Gorgeous bag and shoes! Your whole outfit is


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> Gorgeous bag and shoes! Your whole outfit is


Thank you kindly


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> Silver Nodini and matching espadrilles
> View attachment 5265667


Love the whole outfit!  Nodini and espadrilles in silver are just


----------



## jbags07

gagabag said:


> Bag of the week
> Goes well with my steth, too
> View attachment 5260858


Gorgeous! Is this Mona Lisa?!


----------



## gagabag

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous! Is this Mona Lisa?!


Yes, thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Love the whole outfit!  Nodini and espadrilles in silver are just


Thank you


----------



## jbags07

Nero Mini Cabat today….


----------



## Euclase

jbags07 said:


> Nero Mini Cabat today….
> 
> View attachment 5273620


 I can't even!


----------



## ksuromax

My most festive bag has been out and about


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> My most festive bag has been out and about
> View attachment 5276613
> View attachment 5276614
> View attachment 5276615
> View attachment 5276616


The holiday tradition continues! Merry Christmas @ksuromax


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> My most festive bag has been out and about
> View attachment 5276613
> View attachment 5276614
> View attachment 5276615
> View attachment 5276616


I love when you do this! Your bag has more fun than I do!


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> My most festive bag has been out and about
> View attachment 5276613
> View attachment 5276614
> View attachment 5276615
> View attachment 5276616


You take the Best holiday bag pix!  Absolutely love this


----------



## jbags07

Ottone Mini Cabat was out and about today…


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Ottone Mini Cabat was out and about today…
> 
> View attachment 5276738



Gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> The holiday tradition continues! Merry Christmas @ksuromax





whateve said:


> I love when you do this! Your bag has more fun than I do!





jbags07 said:


> You take the Best holiday bag pix!  Absolutely love this


thank you All, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> thank you All, and Merry Christmas!


Merry Christmas !


----------



## ksuromax

Can it be more Christmas-ey?


----------



## l.ch.

jbags07 said:


> Ottone Mini Cabat was out and about today…
> 
> View attachment 5276738



Beautiful bag and scenery! Where is this beautiful place?


----------



## jbags07

l.ch. said:


> Beautiful bag and scenery! Where is this beautiful place?


Thank you    This is the pier on St Simons, one of the Georgia Sea Islands….the coastal GA sea islands are very beautiful but not well known. Cumberland Island is the most beautiful….its actually where JFK jr and CBK were married…..


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> Can it be more Christmas-ey?
> View attachment 5281091
> View attachment 5281092


You cannot het more Christmassy then this!  Such a gorgeous Knot


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> You cannot het more Christmassy then this!  Such a gorgeous Knot


thank you


----------



## l.ch.

jbags07 said:


> Thank you    This is the pier on St Simons, one of the Georgia Sea Islands….the coastal GA sea islands are very beautiful but not well known. Cumberland Island is the most beautiful….its actually where JFK jr and CBK were married…..



Oh, wow, thanks! I wish I could visit… I live in Europe, so not exactly around the corner, but you never know!!!
Enjoy this beautiful place!


----------



## jbags07

l.ch. said:


> Oh, wow, thanks! I wish I could visit… I live in Europe, so not exactly around the corner, but you never know!!!
> Enjoy this beautiful place!


Many beautiful areas in the US to see, but So many beautiful places in Europe to visit   And all that history…..


----------



## gagabag

Taking tourmaline out today


----------



## jbags07

gagabag said:


> Taking tourmaline out today
> View attachment 5291358


Best color!  Looks great with the twilly


----------



## jbags07

Went to lunch at a place called The Green Room, so i had to carry a green bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

So hard to change out of this cervo beauty.


----------



## kmang011

I’m looking into purchasing the Lido sandals (not the heels). Can anyone post a picture wearing them? (Particularly the green or kiwi colors)

Are you happy with your purchase and are they comfy/holding up well? I’m trying to justify 1,250 on a pair of sandals… I recently watched a YouTube review of them where the woman did not recommend them and said they started to fall apart after a few wears. I’m “hard” on shoes so that makes me nervous.


----------



## jbags07

frenziedhandbag said:


> So hard to change out of this cervo beauty.


The cervo is just to die for in this green!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jbags07 said:


> The cervo is just to die for in this green!


Absolutely agree. Perfect all year round too.


----------



## lidqiaa

My Nodini . Love this bag! It's so soft and easy to wear.


----------



## Mirisaa

My Arco bag on a Barcelona chair


----------



## jbags07

Nero Mini Veneta today


----------



## purseinsanity

Mirisaa said:


> My Arco bag on a Barcelona chair
> View attachment 5305827


Looks like it's oozing into the chair.  Like buttah


----------



## Mirisaa

purseinsanity said:


> Looks like it's oozing into the chair.  Like buttah


Yes! they fitted perfectly together


----------



## Euclase

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 5309940
> 
> Nero Mini Veneta today


So cute!


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> So cute!


Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

Took Nero Galuchet to dinner this evening


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Took Nero Galuchet to dinner this evening
> 
> View attachment 5316637


a dream of a bag!


----------



## elinda

natjyl said:


> How long have you had this?


Hi, sorry for super late reply; I got the bag in July and phone cover in September last year


----------



## Euclase

Green tea, green bag.


----------



## starlitgrove

Was going to get the almond mini Loop because I love my black one so much, but they removed the inner pocket and lining so hunted down a Nodini looking for a new home instead.


----------



## Minreem

I’m really really interested in getting a green bag these days and want nothing else than Bottega green pouch!


----------



## GoStanford

Just unboxed this lovely, the ebano cervo Cocker authenticated here by @V0N1B2.  This bag is in amazing condition, must have been used by somebody who enjoys and cares for their bags.  I suspect it may have come from a BV fan here, but I don’t know!  Even the light suede lining is in remarkably good shape.  I’m very happy about this purchase.


----------



## electricbluerita

My first ever Bottega! Ah, the shape of the bag is just too perfect.


----------



## jbags07

GoStanford said:


> Just unboxed this lovely, the ebano cervo Cocker authenticated here by @V0N1B2.  This bag is in amazing condition, must have been used by somebody who enjoys and cares for their bags.  I suspect it may have come from a BV fan here, but I don’t know!  Even the light suede lining is in remarkably good shape.  I’m very happy about this purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343853



love this  what a great find! Most of the Cockers I’ve seen are not fully intrecciato, and seem to have a lot of wear. Yours is just beautiful, and it looks amazing in ebano




electricbluerita said:


> My first ever Bottega! Ah, the shape of the bag is just too perfect.
> 
> View attachment 5344252



beautiful bag for your first BV!  What a gorgeous blue


----------



## electricbluerita

jbags07 said:


> beautiful bag for your first BV!  What a gorgeous blue



So kind of you, thank you!


----------



## eggpudding

electricbluerita said:


> My first ever Bottega! Ah, the shape of the bag is just too perfect.
> 
> View attachment 5344252


Such a pretty blue - it looks so nice on you!!


----------



## indiaink

electricbluerita said:


> My first ever Bottega! Ah, the shape of the bag is just too perfect.
> 
> View attachment 5344252


It fits your tPF name, for sure! Love this shade of blue!


----------



## electricbluerita

eggpudding said:


> Such a pretty blue - it looks so nice on you!!



Thank you for your sweet words! 



indiaink said:


> It fits your tPF name, for sure! Love this shade of blue!



So cute you noticed! My tPF name was inspired by my beloved Balenciaga City in Electric Blue from 2008, but, as you mentioned, this hobo does the job too hehe. Thank you very much!


----------



## couturequeen

Maiden voyage for my Jodie.


----------



## electricbluerita

New-to-me Large Veneta Hobo in Magma!


----------



## lovemybags_g

My teen Jodie on a pedestal


----------



## GoStanford

electricbluerita said:


> New-to-me Large Veneta Hobo in Magma!


Your shelving system shows your accessories beautifully - nicely done!


----------



## electricbluerita

GoStanford said:


> Your shelving system shows your accessories beautifully - nicely done!



Aw, that is so kind of you. Nothing fancy but I am glad you appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## anniebhu

Venturing out with my Baccara Rose Nero Ciambrino


----------



## jbags07

couturequeen said:


> Maiden voyage for my Jodie.
> 
> View attachment 5353494


This is a really cool bag!


----------



## jbags07

electricbluerita said:


> New-to-me Large Veneta Hobo in Magma!
> 
> View attachment 5358354
> 
> View attachment 5358353


Gorgeous!  Looks like its pristine too, great find


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cervo small shoulder bag in thyme. Love this size and color.


----------



## electricbluerita

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous!  Looks like its pristine too, great find



Thank you so much! It was so, so beautiful, but I actually decided to trade it for another one (in good condition but not pristine) with a reseller. She got a great deal with me haha. The bright coral color just didn't work for my wardrobe, but I was glad to have it for a while. Someone's going to be a lucky new owner! I'll take a photo of my new one (in beige and in the medium size) and post it here soon hehe.


----------



## jbags07

electricbluerita said:


> Thank you so much! It was so, so beautiful, but I actually decided to trade it for another one (in good condition but not pristine) with a reseller. She got a great deal with me haha. The bright coral color just didn't work for my wardrobe, but I was glad to have it for a while. Someone's going to be a lucky new owner! I'll take a photo of my new one (in beige and in the medium size) and post it here soon hehe.


Color can be tricky, and if you won’t use the bag much, you were smart to trade it gor a more neutral color that will get more use! When she arrives, please share pix   There is now a reveal thread so we can share our BV acquisitions….


----------



## jbags07

Tiger hanging out in the chiropractors waiting room….


----------



## electricbluerita

jbags07 said:


> Color can be tricky, and if you won’t use the bag much, you were smart to trade it gor a more neutral color that will get more use! When she arrives, please share pix   There is now a reveal thread so we can share our BV acquisitions….



Thank you very much, you are so sweet. Yessss, I saw that thread you started and got so excited. I just received it today, she's here to stay, and I will definitely be sharing it there once I get to taking some photos... (and hopefully more bags to share in the future hehe).   



jbags07 said:


> Tiger hanging out in the chiropractors waiting room….



LOVE!


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Tiger hanging out in the chiropractors waiting room….
> 
> View attachment 5368901


i always loved this finish, and yours is a true beau! and in pristine condition, too!


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Tiger hanging out in the chiropractors waiting room….
> 
> View attachment 5368901


Funny, I keep looking at this as a puzzle photo - trying to see all the goodies behind the bag. Quite the fancy chiro office!


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Funny, I keep looking at this as a puzzle photo - trying to see all the goodies behind the bag. Quite the fancy chiro office!


Lolol. Its pretty basic office, but my chiro has a keurig station!  So the cabinets has all the cups, honey, coffees, teas etc….so who needs Starbucks, just go to the chiro


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> i always loved this finish, and yours is a true beau! and in pristine condition, too!


Thank u   She is in great shape, and i have her baby sister too, miss mini tiger. I agree its such a great finish, it was a perfect bag for tiger stripes.


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Thank u   She is in great shape, and i have her baby sister too, miss mini tiger. I agree its such a great finish, it was a perfect bag for tiger stripes.


yeah, and in the year of a Tiger...


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> yeah, and in the year of a Tiger...


Thats right!  Very cool  Mama and baby must be carried more frequently this year, then!


----------



## anniebhu

Nuvolato on a beautiful sunny spring day


----------



## jbags07

anniebhu said:


> Nuvolato on a beautiful sunny spring day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373889


Beautiful!  Love how you styled it with your outfit.


----------



## gagabag

Still wearing this one…


----------



## sheanabelle

Deciding between the teen pouch vs original. Loved them both.


----------



## Evergreen602

Love that Acid Kiwi Teen Pouch on you!  I think both sizes will look great on you, so it will probably come down to weight, function, and comfort when carrying.  I have the larger size, and never fill it to capacity.  It looks and feels better that way.


----------



## jbags07

sheanabelle said:


> Deciding between the teen pouch vs original. Loved them both.


Love them both. I am partial to the Intrecciato pouch over the smooth, and that acid kiwi us just


----------



## Litsa

White mini loop bag on the way to get coffee.


----------



## sheanabelle

Woven pouch in caramel


----------



## 880

Older bottega Veneta karung San Marco bag, dior gaucho pants, j mendel mink collar boucle jacket, Hermes medor boots. Pics taken at the start of the first BV event since covid at the NY flagship. There is a gorgeous, one of a kind, art piece, a table there too. The store is spectacular. i Was told that they are bringing back the cabat


----------



## SELINNN

sheanabelle said:


> Deciding between the teen pouch vs original. Loved them both.



Both looks great but I'm in love with that intrecciato one and I believe it is more scratch resistant than smooth leather.


----------



## _Moravia_

couturequeen said:


> Maiden voyage for my Jodie.
> 
> View attachment 5353494



Fantastic look! I love everything about it - and what an interesting dress too. Is it Rick Owens? Your Jodie is like an art piece in itself.


----------



## couturequeen

_Moravia_ said:


> Fantastic look! I love everything about it - and what an interesting dress too. Is it Rick Owens? Your Jodie is like an art piece in itself.


Good eye! Yes, Rick Owens.


----------



## _Moravia_

couturequeen said:


> Good eye! Yes, Rick Owens.



I was interested in the purple/burgundy version of your Jodie but now I'm rethinking colours as your colour looks great (and can probably be paired with more wardrobe-wise).


----------



## LizzieBennett

anniebhu said:


> Nuvolato on a beautiful sunny spring day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373889


I had this bag and sold it.  I will regret that to the day I die.  It’s one of the loveliest bags ever.   Yours is beautiful!


----------



## couturequeen

_Moravia_ said:


> I was interested in the purple/burgundy version of your Jodie but now I'm rethinking colours as your colour looks great (and can probably be paired with more wardrobe-wise).


I was also considering the purple since it’s one of my favorite colors, but I don’t own anything this color and I rarely reach for my grape Veneta. It’s so easy to match with everything, versus having to think hard about tones and neutrals to pair it with.

This also feels like carrying a piece of art whereas a color puts more focus on the color.


----------



## couturequeen

Dupe


----------



## couturequeen

Inspiration if you go with color.


----------



## am2022

Lido sandals/ Alaia dress !


----------



## jbags07

880 said:


> Older bottega Veneta karung San Marco bag, dior gaucho pants, j mendel mink collar boucle jacket, Hermes medor boots. Pics taken at the start of the first BV event since covid at the NY flagship. There is a gorgeous, one of a kind, art piece, a table there too. The store is spectacular. i Was told that they are bringing back the cabat
> 
> View attachment 5398882
> View attachment 5398870
> View attachment 5398871
> View attachment 5398872
> View attachment 5398873
> View attachment 5398874
> View attachment 5398876
> View attachment 5398878
> View attachment 5398879
> View attachment 5398880
> View attachment 5398881
> View attachment 5398883


Love these pix!  The store looks amazing, so does the event


----------



## jbags07

couturequeen said:


> Inspiration if you go with color.



The purple is just stunning, but i think the neutral color you chose makes the sculptural nature of the bag really pop.


----------



## sheanabelle

SELINNN said:


> Both looks great but I'm in love with that intrecciato one and I believe it is more scratch resistant than smooth leather.


I ended up with the reg sized pouch woven in caramel and its perfect!


----------



## Litsa

Grape mini Jodie


----------



## Euclase

Litsa said:


> View attachment 5403306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grape mini Jodie


I adore this bag with your outfit.


----------



## sammytheMUA

Enjoying Miami! I purchased a teen Jodie in parakeet and I’m obsessed!


	

		
			
		

		
	
Love at first sight when I visited the BV boutique in the Miami design district.


wearing this cutie with my farm rio dress on our way to Palace for an amazing drag brunch on south beach!


----------



## Litsa

sammytheMUA said:


> Enjoying Miami! I purchased a teen Jodie in parakeet and I’m obsessed!
> View attachment 5406421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love at first sight when I visited the BV boutique in the Miami design district.
> View attachment 5406422
> 
> wearing this cutie with my farm rio dress on our way to Palace for an amazing drag brunch on south beach!



I love your outfits!


----------



## sammytheMUA

Litsa said:


> I love your outfits!


Thank you!!


----------



## Euclase

sammytheMUA said:


> Enjoying Miami! I purchased a teen Jodie in parakeet and I’m obsessed!
> View attachment 5406421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love at first sight when I visited the BV boutique in the Miami design district.
> View attachment 5406422
> 
> wearing this cutie with my farm rio dress on our way to Palace for an amazing drag brunch on south beach!



  Can I come to brunch with you and your lovely BV bag too?


----------



## sammytheMUA

Euclase said:


> Can I come to brunch with you and your lovely BV bag too?


Yes! Just let me know when and where


----------



## sammytheMUA

Still obsessed with my parakeet teen Jodie


----------



## goodcrush

sammytheMUA said:


> Still obsessed with my parakeet teen Jodie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412880
> View attachment 5412881
> View attachment 5412897



Love this so so much. Looks amazing! Can the teen Jodie fit over the shoulder in a pinch? Like if you needed to be hands free for a moment…?


----------



## sammytheMUA

goodcrush said:


> Love this so so much. Looks amazing! Can the teen Jodie fit over the shoulder in a pinch? Like if you needed to be hands free for a moment…?


Depends on your size! I’m petite but curvy. I can force it under my arm but it doesn’t look cute or feel comfortable.


----------



## couturequeen

At BV to pick up a new family member


----------



## Euclase

sammytheMUA said:


> Still obsessed with my parakeet teen Jodie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412880
> View attachment 5412881
> View attachment 5412897


Still obsessed with your outfits!


----------



## Euclase

couturequeen said:


> At BV to pick up a new family member


Can I be your family member and inherit your gorgeous Lido someday??


----------



## sammytheMUA

Euclase said:


> Still obsessed with your outfits!


Thank you! It’s so fun to dress wearing this bag .


----------



## Euclase

Dinner out with DH, and the Mini Tote in Torrent along for the ride.  And I had to stick out my right leg to show off this chunky heel!


----------



## indiaink

Euclase said:


> Dinner out with DH, and the Mini Tote in Torrent along for the ride.  And I had to stick out my right leg to show off this chunky heel!
> 
> View attachment 5426164


I just love that color. I have a cosmetic bag in Torrent.


----------



## jbags07

couturequeen said:


> At BV to pick up a new family member


Your Lido!    Its absolutely gorgeous….


----------



## couturequeen

Out and about


----------



## SaraRep

sammytheMUA said:


> Enjoying Miami! I purchased a teen Jodie in parakeet and I’m obsessed!
> View attachment 5406421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love at first sight when I visited the BV boutique in the Miami design district.
> View attachment 5406422
> 
> wearing this cutie with my farm rio dress on our way to Palace for an amazing drag brunch on south beach!


So tempted to get a Jodie I just hear that the mini in particular is really annoying to open/close. How do you feel about the zipper on the Teen please?


----------



## jbags07

SaraRep said:


> So tempted to get a Jodie I just hear that the mini in particular is really annoying to open/close. How do you feel about the zipper on the Teen please?


I am one of the TM BVettes, but took the plunge on the mini Jodie last month b/c its so cute. I cannot comment on the teen, but i can confirm that the mini is very annoying to open/close and it was promptly returned. No offense to those who love it, it just wasn’t for me.

This is mostly a visual show off your bag thread, i think if u pose your question in the chit chat thread, or start a new thread on it, you will get more feedback on the teen


----------



## jbags07

couturequeen said:


> Out and about


Omg keep posting!  Your bags are gorgeous and this Knot is truly a piece of art. Love your whole ensemble


----------



## jbags07

Lunch view with DH and Nero Studded Lauren today


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Lunch view with DH and Nero Studded Lauren today
> 
> View attachment 5429438


Love the view and the bag!


----------



## Pink popcorn

I cant get enough of TM design.....just got this in medium...


----------



## jbags07

Took Spazzolato Anemone Mini Cabat to see Top Gun this evening!


----------



## ksuromax

China Red Knot


----------



## gagabag

Monalisa large veneta joining me at work today


----------



## Evergreen602

ksuromax said:


> China Red Knot
> 
> View attachment 5434808


I see why everyone loves China Red, and it's gorgeous in a knot!  Also, we're scarf twins!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> China Red Knot
> 
> View attachment 5434808


Favorite knot! Scarf triplet. Good to see you ❤️


----------



## ksuromax

Evergreen602 said:


> I see why everyone loves China Red, and it's gorgeous in a knot!  Also, we're scarf twins!





Nibb said:


> Favorite knot! Scarf triplet. Good to see you ❤


thank you  
i have 2 of these scarves (one for back up), so we are technically quadruplets  
besides, i have one white and one blue


----------



## Evergreen602

ksuromax said:


> thank you
> i have 2 of these scarves (one for back up), so we are technically quadruplets
> besides, i have one white and one blue


I've thought about buying back ups for a couple of my favorite scarves (including this one!).  I'm always afraid of spilling something on them or snagging them.  Glad to know I'm not the only one with this logic!


----------



## AnnaBrt

One of my most used bags! Love her, I almost use this parakeet green as a neutral color


----------



## Nibb

Evergreen602 said:


> I've thought about buying back ups for a couple of my favorite scarves (including this one!).  I'm always afraid of spilling something on them or snagging them.  Glad to know I'm not the only one with this logic!


Your concerns are very real. I snagged a Hermes CSGM on a plant last year     Still not over it.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Your concerns are very real. I snagged a Hermes CSGM on a plant last year     Still not over it.


I was almost crying when i saw pulled thread on my Cavaliers du Caucase CSGM, but then i told myself, hey, you are not perfect either, scars and stretch marks here and there, but that's what I AM, the way I AM. And that was it, i LOVE it to bits, and i don't care now, it only adds character


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> I was almost crying when i saw pulled thread on my Cavaliers du Caucase CSGM, but then i told myself, hey, you are not perfect either, scars and stretch marks here and there, but that's what I AM, the way I AM. And that was it, i LOVE it to bits, and i don't care now, it only adds character


Love Cavaliers du Caucasus thank you for sharing a healthy perspective. Time to get over the snag and enjoy Tous le bateaux du monde.


----------



## missholly1212

Out and about with my beautiful Ebano Veneta. It used to have a fringe but my darling cat chewed on some when I wasn’t lookingso i took them off.


----------



## missholly1212

My bright pink Campana went to work with me
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
last night brightens up the office.


----------



## cali_to_ny

Teen Jodie


----------



## dearbag

cali_to_ny said:


> Teen Jodie
> 
> View attachment 5441728
> View attachment 5441729



May I ask what color this is? So pretty on you!


----------



## cali_to_ny

dearbag said:


> May I ask what color this is? So pretty on you!


Thank you so much - it's Caramel.


----------



## Euclase

China Red camera bag peeking out from my under-seat tote on the plane.


----------



## lovel

mlbags said:


> Yeah, 'in action' is much more interesting... always great to see how one bag connoiseur wears her stuff ! (Ms Piggy, thanks for starting this).
> 
> Anyway, I was just telling DH how I'm so in love with anything BV... honestly, not even Chanel has got me so hooked.  Actually, I now hardly visit the other sub-forums.... I'm visiting here ONLY most times!
> 
> Here's mine (tho u might hv seen this on some of my other posts).


Nice


----------



## Euclase

Driving to dinner with DH. 

Me: *Transfers things between BV bags then snaps a photo.*

DH: You’re taking pictures for the Purse Forum, aren’t you? 

Me: Mayyybe...

DH: Will you tell them that those bags cost more than this car? 

My DH still drives an old beater car, just to be contrary.


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> Driving to dinner with DH.
> 
> Me: *Transfers things between BV bags then snaps a photo.*
> 
> DH: You’re taking pictures for the Purse Forum, aren’t you?
> 
> Me: Mayyybe...
> 
> DH: Will you tell them that those bags cost more than this car?
> 
> My DH still drives an old beater car, just to be contrary.
> 
> View attachment 5575093


Lolol too funny   

Love both of these bags , such a great pic together with your dress. This reminds me of Dianes bag/art pic compositions


----------



## _Moravia_

Euclase said:


> Driving to dinner with DH.
> 
> Me: *Transfers things between BV bags then snaps a photo.*
> 
> DH: You’re taking pictures for the Purse Forum, aren’t you?
> 
> Me: Mayyybe...
> 
> DH: Will you tell them that those bags cost more than this car?
> 
> My DH still drives an old beater car, just to be contrary.
> 
> View attachment 5575093



Beautiful bags and great photo! This is really making me consider a leather chain Knot for the more casual vibe. Do you find that you wear it often casually?


----------



## rulebabe

Euclase said:


> Driving to dinner with DH.
> 
> Me: *Transfers things between BV bags then snaps a photo.*
> 
> DH: You’re taking pictures for the Purse Forum, aren’t you?
> 
> Me: Mayyybe...
> 
> DH: Will you tell them that those bags cost more than this car?
> 
> My DH still drives an old beater car, just to be contrary.
> 
> View attachment 5575093


I can relate


----------



## Euclase

_Moravia_ said:


> Beautiful bags and great photo! This is really making me consider a leather chain Knot for the more casual vibe. Do you find that you wear it often casually?


Thanks!  I don't wear it _casually_ per se; I reserve it for dressier occasions.  That's not to say it couldn't be casual.  After dinner in this instance, I was strolling along the beach with DH, and I was wearing a casual khaki jacket.  It was nice to use the chain and wear it crossbody.


----------



## cotonblanc

medium cabat and swell chelsea boots by daniel lee.


----------



## john2424

Hi BV crowd, I'm trying to pick a wallet for my girlfriend's birthday coming up. She currently has a red Chanel small flap wallet that is pretty beat up and I wanted to surprise her. I'm trying to decide between this BV Wisteria / Lavender Bi-Fold Intreccio wallet and this Ferragamo Denim Blue / Periwinkle Gancini Continental Wallet. Both have 12-13 card slots, both are pretty light weight (the Ferragamo is lighter weight). Ferragamo has pebble leather while the BV is buttery soft leather. Any opinions on leather and hardware durability longer term? She loves Periwinkle, and Lavender is probably her 3rd / 4th favorite color, but I thought this was a beautiful wallet (I am new to BV haha). She carries a black handbag and has made comments about buying herself a wallet with somewhat of a pop of color. I found these two after months of research, and her mom and sister are split 50/50 on the two choices. Thank you for your input!


----------



## whateve

john2424 said:


> Hi BV crowd, I'm trying to pick a wallet for my girlfriend's birthday coming up. She currently has a red Chanel small flap wallet that is pretty beat up and I wanted to surprise her. I'm trying to decide between this BV Wisteria / Lavender Bi-Fold Intreccio wallet and this Ferragamo Denim Blue / Periwinkle Gancini Continental Wallet. Both have 12-13 card slots, both are pretty light weight (the Ferragamo is lighter weight). Ferragamo has pebble leather while the BV is buttery soft leather. Any opinions on leather and hardware durability longer term? She loves Periwinkle, and Lavender is probably her 3rd / 4th favorite color, but I thought this was a beautiful wallet (I am new to BV haha). She carries a black handbag and has made comments about buying herself a wallet with somewhat of a pop of color. I found these two after months of research, and her mom and sister are split 50/50 on the two choices. Thank you for your input!
> View attachment 5577667
> View attachment 5577676
> 
> View attachment 5577679
> View attachment 5577681
> 
> View attachment 5577682
> View attachment 5577684


I'm also a periwinkle lover! I would probably pick the Ferragamo. Not just for the color but because it doesn't seem as bulky. It depends on what she usually carries in a wallet. Both have a lot of card slots. The BV seems to have a better place to place bills, especially if she usually carries a lot of cash. The Ferragamo has a gusseted coin pocket, which makes it easier to select coins. It doesn't appear that the BV has a gusset. It looks flat.

I would compare them to her current wallet and how she uses it. Does she have a lot of cards, carry a lot of bills, carry a lot of coins? Have you seen them in person? It helps to load them up with cards and cash and see how easy they are to use. Some wallets won't snap shut if they are loaded up too much.


----------



## john2424

whateve said:


> I'm also a periwinkle lover! I would probably pick the Ferragamo. Not just for the color but because it doesn't seem as bulky. It depends on what she usually carries in a wallet. Both have a lot of card slots. The BV seems to have a better place to place bills, especially if she usually carries a lot of cash. The Ferragamo has a gusseted coin pocket, which makes it easier to select coins. It doesn't appear that the BV has a gusset. It looks flat.
> 
> I would compare them to her current wallet and how she uses it. Does she have a lot of cards, carry a lot of bills, carry a lot of coins? Have you seen them in person? It helps to load them up with cards and cash and see how easy they are to use. Some wallets won't snap shut if they are loaded up too much.


Thank you so much! I actually ordered and physically have both and only have a few days to decide before I have to send one of them back. Her birthday is a few months away but I wanted to get the right color from a seasonal perspective as these brands head into winter colors. The BV is definitely thicker and slightly heavier (though it's not too heavy, overall and is actually smaller in person than it looks in photos). I will try loading them up with cards and cash. She does carry cash with her, and she has a lot of cards. Her current Chanel wallet has only 6 card slots and the wallet is getting ruined because it's so stuffed with cards and papers!


----------



## Evergreen602

john2424 said:


> Thank you so much! I actually ordered and physically have both and only have a few days to decide before I have to send one of them back. Her birthday is a few months away but I wanted to get the right color from a seasonal perspective as these brands head into winter colors. The BV is definitely thicker and slightly heavier (though it's not too heavy, overall and is actually smaller in person than it looks in photos). I will try loading them up with cards and cash. She does carry cash with her, and she has a lot of cards. Her current Chanel wallet has only 6 card slots and the wallet is getting ruined because it's so stuffed with cards and papers!


Either would make a beautiful (and practical) gift!  I'm on the fence, but lean slightly in favor of the Ferragamo.  Two factors in its favor are it is a true periwinkle, and its lighter weight.

While the softer leather may make the BV feel more luxurious, I wonder how that affects wear and tear.  I would love to hear what others have experienced with the BV wallet.

I'm following because I'm in the market for a new wallet myself.  It's time to retire my beat up on the outside, pristine on the inside, 20 year old Coach wallet.  Now off to the Ferragamo website for a look!


----------



## earthygirl

First, I have to say how thoughtful of you to plan so far in advance for a gift and for considering her family members’ opinions! 

I would pick the Ferragamo. It looks more durable, almost indestructible, and though I don’t like saffiano leather on handbags, I don’t mind it on a wallet. I own a compact BV wallet and a compact Chanel zip around wallet in grained lambskin. The Chanel is more luxurious and soft to the touch but I use the woven BV wallet more frequently. My BV wallet has a tighter weave and I would imagine that this larger woven wallet would show more wear rather quickly when being tossed in and out of a handbag and rubbing up against other stuff.  My Chanel lambskin wallet has held up well because I’m careful about where I place it into my handbag and separate it from other things in my bag.  I’ll probably sell the Chanel soon, because I don’t want to have to baby my wallet. It’s kind of annoying.


----------



## john2424

Evergreen602 said:


> Either would make a beautiful (and practical) gift!  I'm on the fence, but lean slightly in favor of the Ferragamo.  Two factors in its favor are it is a true periwinkle, and its lighter weight.
> 
> While the softer leather may make the BV feel more luxurious, I wonder how that affects wear and tear.  I would love to hear what others have experienced with the BV wallet.
> 
> I'm following because I'm in the market for a new wallet myself.  It's time to retire my beat up on the outside, pristine on the inside, 20 year old Coach wallet.  Now off to the Ferragamo website for a look!


Thank you very much!


----------



## john2424

earthygirl said:


> First, I have to say how thoughtful of you to plan so far in advance for a gift and for considering her family members’ opinions!
> 
> I would pick the Ferragamo. It looks more durable, almost indestructible, and though I don’t like saffiano leather on handbags, I don’t mind it on a wallet. I own a compact BV wallet and a compact Chanel zip around wallet in grained lambskin. The Chanel is more luxurious and soft to the touch but I use the woven BV wallet more frequently. My BV wallet has a tighter weave and I would imagine that this larger woven wallet would show more wear rather quickly when being tossed in and out of a handbag and rubbing up against other stuff.  My Chanel lambskin wallet has held up well because I’m careful about where I place it into my handbag and separate it from other things in my bag.  I’ll probably sell the Chanel soon, because I don’t want to have to baby my wallet. It’s kind of annoying.


Thank you very much! I've been working on it for quite a while (didn't find anything last year and ended up getting a Gucci belt bag and a card holder, instead). I appreciate you sharing your experience with your own wallets. I looked closely at Chanel but they just aren't making any light colors until their cruise collection in December / January. Sounds like you have very beautiful wallets!


----------



## whateve

earthygirl said:


> First, I have to say how thoughtful of you to plan so far in advance for a gift and for considering her family members’ opinions!
> 
> I would pick the Ferragamo. It looks more durable, almost indestructible, and though I don’t like saffiano leather on handbags, I don’t mind it on a wallet. I own a compact BV wallet and a compact Chanel zip around wallet in grained lambskin. The Chanel is more luxurious and soft to the touch but I use the woven BV wallet more frequently. My BV wallet has a tighter weave and I would imagine that this larger woven wallet would show more wear rather quickly when being tossed in and out of a handbag and rubbing up against other stuff.  My Chanel lambskin wallet has held up well because I’m careful about where I place it into my handbag and separate it from other things in my bag.  I’ll probably sell the Chanel soon, because I don’t want to have to baby my wallet. It’s kind of annoying.


I have a black Chanel lambskin vintage coin purse. I'm not extra careful with it and it still looks great.

I agree, it isn't worth it if you have to baby it.


----------



## Euclase

john2424 said:


> Hi BV crowd, I'm trying to pick a wallet for my girlfriend's birthday coming up. She currently has a red Chanel small flap wallet that is pretty beat up and I wanted to surprise her. I'm trying to decide between this BV Wisteria / Lavender Bi-Fold Intreccio wallet and this Ferragamo Denim Blue / Periwinkle Gancini Continental Wallet. Both have 12-13 card slots, both are pretty light weight (the Ferragamo is lighter weight). Ferragamo has pebble leather while the BV is buttery soft leather. Any opinions on leather and hardware durability longer term? She loves Periwinkle, and Lavender is probably her 3rd / 4th favorite color, but I thought this was a beautiful wallet (I am new to BV haha). She carries a black handbag and has made comments about buying herself a wallet with somewhat of a pop of color. I found these two after months of research, and her mom and sister are split 50/50 on the two choices. Thank you for your input!
> View attachment 5577667
> View attachment 5577676
> 
> View attachment 5577679
> View attachment 5577681
> 
> View attachment 5577682
> View attachment 5577684


I'm a fan of both brands, and I own one Ferragamo bag and multiple BV bags.  In this instance I'd *definitely* go with the Ferragamo wallet.   I like that it's long enough to add cash without having to fold dollar bills, and the more lightweight, the better!


----------



## Euclase

A bright sherbet-green cotton eyelet dress with Torrent green mini tote. It was a worktastic dinner at a place with a fancy-schmancy bathroom where I took this pic.


----------



## dolali

Lauren out for dinner.  I adore this clutch, can't stop staring at her


----------



## cotonblanc

Corporate fodder, Maier's cabat and some old Céline into the mix.


----------



## Hessasuhailbh




----------



## couturequeen

Shopping with the cabat.


----------



## mon_tenuedujour

Out shopping with my mini intrecciato sling bag and a pair of red bottega flats.. I love colorful pieces!


----------



## Pkac

Used my new mini loop for the first time today and I love it even more now! It’s the absolute perfect size for the essentials I carry (phone, keys, lipgloss, small purse) and it’s so lightweight. Now I’m just hoping it holds up well over time.


----------



## cotonblanc

From 3 different design directions — Maier (cabat), Lee (trousers), Blazy (belt).


----------



## Nibb

Vesuvio, vodka & football
​


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5637609
> 
> Vesuvio, vodka & football
> ​



Stunning! Absolute show stopper!


----------



## Pkac

My mini loop has been perfect for my few essentials when I’m out and about with the kids. (Awkward lift photo as I don’t have a full length mirror!!)


----------



## loves

Torrential downpour every other day so I need waterproof footwear. I was worried rubber shoes may chafe but these are so comfortable from day 1.


----------



## Euclase

It’s almost Halloween!


----------



## muchstuff

Euclase said:


> It’s almost Halloween!
> 
> View attachment 5642406


----------



## sarahaly

ms piggy said:


> Noticed many other designer bag sub-forums have such a thread and we should too! Wouldn't it be great to see (and drool over) everyone's lovely bags (wallet, shoes, belts etc etc) in action and enable more members at the same time :devil:
> 
> Please share your pictures!





Celia_Hish said:


> Love all ur BV bags out there....they are gorgeous....


which shape is i trend any suggestions?


----------



## Prada Prince

I had my large Pied de Poule Cabat delivered to the office when I bought it, and I loved it so much that I used it straightaway on the way home!


----------



## elisabettaverde

I just love how these metallics catch the sun…


----------



## cotonblanc

Winter 2022 curve pants by Blazy


----------



## Euclase

cotonblanc said:


> Winter 2022 curve pants by Blazy
> 
> View attachment 5655996


----------



## loves

cotonblanc said:


> Winter 2022 curve pants by Blazy
> 
> View attachment 5655996


I love the silhouette of these pants. It looks fabulous on you! Had to limit myself to a pair, I got it in navy.


----------



## cotonblanc

so true, the ones in the fit pic is navy too! i also got them in black. almost had to stop myself from getting the olive green ones. pity they didn't produce the mélange green in the end... hope you're enjoying the curve pants as much as i've been, people rarely notice the shape it makes till they see it in profile.



loves said:


> I love the silhouette of these pants. It looks fabulous on you! Had to limit myself to a pair, I got it in navy.


----------



## loves

I love that we are twinning  Have you tried the jeans?


cotonblanc said:


> so true, the ones in the fit pic is navy too! i also got them in black. almost had to stop myself from getting the olive green ones. pity they didn't produce the mélange green in the end... hope you're enjoying the curve pants as much as i've been, people rarely notice the shape it makes till they see it in profile.


----------



## cotonblanc

loves said:


> I love that we are twinning  Have you tried the jeans?


Yes I've tried on both the men's and women's. Not a winner, IMHO. Fashion denim is just one of those pitfalls. Hard pass. What did you think of them?

The nubuck jeans, on the other hand, were next level absurd, but in a good way. Lol.


----------



## loves

cotonblanc said:


> Yes I've tried on both the men's and women's. Not a winner, IMHO. Fashion denim is just one of those pitfalls. Hard pass. What did you think of them?
> 
> The nubuck jeans, on the other hand, were next level absurd, but in a good way. Lol.


I got the jeans too. No leather jeans for the horrible tropical weather here; the thought of it is giving me heatstroke.


----------



## Prada Prince

Carrying my Pied de Poule Cabat to the office today…


----------



## imunlisted

Lauren out on a grocery run the other day...


----------



## _Moravia_

imunlisted said:


> Lauren out on a grocery run the other day...
> 
> View attachment 5659253



Love this camel-coloured Lauren!


----------



## Euclase

The local watering hole from my Medium Nero Cervo Loop’s perspective.


----------



## imunlisted

The pouch's first time out yesterday...


----------



## sophiegray

Cardholder for traveling… leaving with me today!


----------



## jbags07

As requested @indiaink  

‘3 Pups in a Cabat’


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> As requested @indiaink
> 
> ‘3 Pups in a Cabat’
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673628


I love everything about this photo!


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> I love everything about this photo!


  My babies, lolol.
I can’t take credit for the idea, and it was a good one


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> As requested @indiaink
> 
> ‘3 Pups in a Cabat’
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673628


ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC! Too late for this year, but hey - next year’s Christmas card!  Just a fantastic photo!


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC! Too late for this year, but hey - next year’s Christmas card!  Just a fantastic photo!


Thank you   

And yes, next years card!  We had a pretty good one for this year too


----------



## cotonblanc

Spring 23 double-breasted jacket, 2020 (ish) coin signet ring and 2022 Swell boots. No bag this time.


----------



## ksuromax

Merry Christmasss!!! I'm missing you all, hope next year i will have more time to spend online with you


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Merry Christmasss!!! I'm missing you all, hope next year i will have more time to spend online with you
> View attachment 5676923
> View attachment 5676922


All the best of the season to you and the family Ksuro! We miss you too.


----------



## cotonblanc

Season's Greetings! Fall 2020 clutch in black.


----------



## COCOLUVR

Old tote. Finding old friends after a small clearing out of my purse closet. I forgot I even had her. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## JenJBS

Campana in MonaLisa


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> Merry Christmasss!!! I'm missing you all, hope next year i will have more time to spend online with you
> View attachment 5676923
> View attachment 5676922


Hope your holidays are wonderful too! Looking forward to seeing more of you (and your gorgeous bags) in the new year


----------

